# I.D. this apparel!



## Swanky

Please post any questions about identifying items of clothing here.
Please include a photo in your inquiry!


----------



## sotomato

Please help ID this girl .pic from New York fashion week street snap also the skirt!!


----------



## muamua

She looks like Chriselle lim to me...


----------



## srao

I have fallen in love with this blouse in SKY BLUE or in PEACH,  BUT I cant find out the designer or the brand name, kindly if ANY ONE OF YOU identify this then please let me know 
would be greatful.

It has got slightly longer back with cuff sleeves which can be worn as straight full length or ROLLED OVER to elbows with a BUTTON TAB. ( both ways shown in the pic ) 
please help if u do know any thing about it..

thanks


----------



## yellowsuitcase

Anyone knows who makes this grey skirt?


----------



## Twigg

Does anyone know who makes this top, and/or where I can buy it?


----------



## l.ch.

Hello! 
THIS coat! Anyone know, please?


----------



## l.ch.

yellowsuitcase said:


> Anyone knows who makes this grey skirt?


I think it might be Isabel Marant.... The Frayne skirt?


----------



## rainbowrose

Does anyone know where the jacket is from? I know the skirt's from Topshop but would love to know where the the jacket is from too.


----------



## J_L33

l.ch. said:


> Hello!
> THIS coat! Anyone know, please?



I love this coat! My guess would be Chloe.


----------



## l.ch.

J_L33 said:


> I love this coat! My guess would be Chloe.


Trank you! I will try to track it down! Although, I am sure it will be out of my price range!


----------



## allbrandspls

Does anyone know the brand of this skirt or know the blogger who's wearing it? I found pics on another blog.


----------



## allbrandspls

^^I found it!


----------



## Cindy13

Anybody know what's this bag? Please!

http://tinypic.com/r/2czyouf/5


----------



## cwan

Does anyone know where this dress is from?


----------



## muamua

yellowsuitcase said:


> Anyone knows who makes this grey skirt?


Its Isabel Marant


----------



## DanieB

Hi, I really love this sweater. Can someone ID? Or a similar version. 

I don't know the name of the pretty brunette. Picture is from the Hermes socialite thread. 

Thank you!


----------



## whiterussian

I just stumbled upon this, but if you never found it this is the Joie "Joa" dress.


----------



## QTbebe

Ya that's Chriselle

You can probably find it on her blog, or message her.

I think her blog is chrisellefactor


----------



## ncch

Hi everyone!

I was on my lunch break today and saw a lady with a long grey cardigan on the lighter side, knee length, slightly longer in the front and shorter in the back, v- neck.  It also had burgundy quilted (with some kind of design) squarish pockets on both sides.  

My friend said she saw it somewhere and it was some designer but she can't remember anything!

Thanks!


----------



## whiterussian

Hey girls! Could you all help me find the designer of this dress? It's being mass replicated but I can't find the original designer anywhere - & buying knock offs is obviously a big no no.

Thanks!


----------



## joyeaux

Hi all! Can anyone ID this blouse? I am in love!


----------



## Sheruu

What brand sweater is this on jordan dunn?


----------



## maisiebelle

joyeaux said:


> Hi all! Can anyone ID this blouse? I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2399779




It's Alexander McQueen 

http://www.polyvore.com/sophia_kokosalaki_skirt/set?id=60635883


----------



## Sparklybags

This sweater? I'm in love


----------



## joyeaux

maisiebelle said:


> It's Alexander McQueen
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/sophia_kokosalaki_skirt/set?id=60635883



Ah, go figure!!  thank you so much!


----------



## maisiebelle

joyeaux said:


> Ah, go figure!!  thank you so much!




You are most welcome


----------



## yakusoku.af

Sparklybags said:


> This sweater? I'm in love




I think it's this j crew sweatshirt 
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/knitstees/longsleevetees/PRDOVR~04967/04967.jsp


----------



## Sparklybags

yakusoku.af said:


> I think it's this j crew sweatshirt
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/knitstees/longsleevetees/PRDOVR~04967/04967.jsp



Thank You!!


----------



## jennums

Hello TPFers!

I'm recently engaged and in desperate search of this dress.  I tried contacting Wynn Las Vegas and received no response, and also tried image search on google.

I know that many of the awesome members have been able to help identify some other styles in the past, so I thought I would give it a shot.

This dress is from one of the promotional photoshoots for the Wynn Las Vegas (Weddings at Tryst), and it's exactly what I am looking for!

Any help is greatly appreciated!



Thank you!


----------



## MegsVC

Sorry I can't help you, but thats a gorgeous dress!
Please post when you find out!!


----------



## gail13

I think this is the dress; but it is showing on this DH site from China; not sure how legit this is. http://www.dhgate.com/product/sexy-short-white-feathers-cocktail-dresses/153847051.html.

  Hopefully if you contact them via the seller info they can tell you who is selling it.  If that doesn't work, I do have contacts in that biz that may be able to order the dress for you, but I'm guessing that you want to try one on!

I would guess any high end bridal salon can track it down too.


----------



## HauteRN

I found the same dress by "KissyBride" on etsy. It also is from China.


----------



## jennums

MegsVC said:


> Sorry I can't help you, but thats a gorgeous dress!
> Please post when you find out!!


Thanks ladies!

The Wynn hotel got back to me and I found out the dress is by Sherri Hill.  I have contacted my local retailers, and I hope someone has it so I can try it on!


----------



## allbrandspls

Does anyone know the brand of this top? Much appreciated.


----------



## allbrandspls

^^ found it!


----------



## hazel06

Where can I find  this dress. I don't even know who makes it please help


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Jennifer Lopez in 'What to Expect When You're Expecting'

It's a dyed scarf and matching top. Any ideas on where it's from?

Thank you


----------



## Soli156

Hi! 
Does anyone know the maker of Carrie Bradshaws outfit, more specifically the jacket, in the first movie? Here's a picture of it: 
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-1Ci-fNfFCjk/UhSDqE7ZKCI/AAAAAAAAAd0/oU2RR9hxTbY/s1600/carrie1.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## Nadin22

hazel06 said:


> Where can I find  this dress. I don't even know who makes it please help



Hi, I'm pretty sure it is from Herve Leger.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Twigg said:


> Does anyone know who makes this top, and/or where I can buy it?



have you tried contacting neiman marcus to see if they can help? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Jason-W...d&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=prod153810021skuPINK


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Sheruu said:


> What brand sweater is this on jordan dunn?



found this page and if you enlarge it the print says it's a celine sweater - http://www.saintlukeartists.com/news-article/makeup/naoko-scintu/naoko-scintu-for-grey-aw13_481


----------



## Nolia

Could someone ID this dress or slip (or whatever it is?)
Is it a lace slip or part of panty hose?


----------



## hazel06

Nadin22 said:


> Hi, I'm pretty sure it is from Herve Leger.


 

ty just seen your message now


----------



## hazel06

i found this on alott of ppls tumblers and pintrest.
i want the top skirt and belt please help 
ty in advance


----------



## missnicoleeee

I follow this person on IG... Can someone ID her dress because it's so cute!!!!


----------



## kristina111

Id this super gorgeous lingerie please, it is VS or Agent Provocateur I guess and seems to be very popular  thanks in advance


----------



## nicoleadrianna

Can anyone ID the cape Ellen wore in the Beats commercial during the Super Bowl?!!!


----------



## xoxmb

Can someone please tell me the brand of this dress or where I can buy it (online or in store)? I would ask the girl on Facebook but I can't find her...


----------



## MissNano

xoxmb said:


> Can someone please tell me the brand of this dress or where I can buy it (online or in store)? I would ask the girl on Facebook but I can't find her...



I know one very similar to it


----------



## kristina111

Id this gorgeous lingerie please, the lingerie on both photos is to die for and I absolutely need it


----------



## Soli156

kristina111 said:


> Id this gorgeous lingerie please, the lingerie on both photos is to die for and I absolutely need it



That girl's instagram account is on the top photo,  you could ask her there


----------



## kristina111

thanks I asked her  but the second photo anyone please could ID the lingerie?


----------



## starrynite_87

Can someone please ID these pants or something similar


----------



## katran26

kristina111 said:


> Id this gorgeous lingerie please, the lingerie on both photos is to die for and I absolutely need it



Reminds me of Freya...but I could be wrong


----------



## namie

Can anyone ID this dress for me?


----------



## ninable

Can anyone ID the shirt dress on the left or the dress on the right?

Seems like a pattern that might be identifiable...


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Can anyone ID Cassie's bag?


----------



## vika

Hello ladies, someone please help me ID this dress. My engagement party is coming up and I NEEED NEEED NEEED this dress!
Thanks in advance!https:\


----------



## kristina111

Can anyone ID this gorgeous lingerie, I have found one more photo


----------



## vika

bump


----------



## mishybelle

Hi, any help is appreciated!!!

I'm looking for a black cami similar to what Brandi Glanville wore on WWHL with a Clover Canyon skirt. It's very Alexander Wang-esque, but not cropped. Can anyone ID this tank or a good dupe?? Thank you!!!


----------



## kristina111

This lingerie is to die for I need to find this, so please is this Victoria´s Secret? Would appreciate your assistance a lot, I would cry to find this lol so obsessed


----------



## Myrkur

Doesn't look VS to me because of the white 'bow' on her panties..


----------



## kristina111

okay anybody can ID the lingerie?? isn´t it super gorgeous, I fell in love


----------



## Sassys

You can find that anywhere. Agent Provocateur, Journelle, Intimacy, standard department store.


----------



## kristina111

but I want the exact same  I have searched AP and some other designers but I did not find any comparable, I really want the exact same


----------



## sammy deer

It is VS, the bow is on the garter not panties. I think they have this lingerie right now,  so it's current.


----------



## Solemony

Kind of hard to tell but it does look like it's from Victoria's Secret but then again a lot of lingerie share similarity in design and whatnot.


----------



## kristina111

sammy deer, how do you know it is VS? thanks


----------



## sammy deer

kristina111 said:


> sammy deer, how do you know it is VS? thanks



I'm almost positive but I go there a lot because it's hard to find my size in all the styles I like. But the same lingerie is there right now with the garters and all.


----------



## kristina111

Anyone knows the name of the model, I guess she models Playboy. I am wondering because I love the lingerie she is wearing and would like to ask her where she got it from??


----------



## Louiebabeee

I dont know the model or where shes from.....but the lingerie looks like it could be from VS. I saw something identical when I was there yesterday.


----------



## arislc

kristina111 said:


> Anyone knows the name of the model, I guess she models Playboy. I am wondering because I love the lingerie she is wearing and would like to ask her where she got it from??


A reverse image search says she is Imogen Lovell, this is one of her own twitter photots. You could ask her directly.


----------



## kristina111

thank you I appreciate your assistance a lot  purse forum rocks


----------



## petiteish

Anyone know who makes this blouse or dress that Kirsten Dunst is wearing in the movie Upside Down? I love the pleats and cut outs in that dreamy white chiffon!


----------



## lacey29

Looking for this beautiful blouse!


----------



## andersob834

Can anyone ID Sophie Turner's leather jacket? Thanks.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Can anyone ID this bikini top? It's from a Tumblr with a Victoria's Secret URL, but I don't think it's Victoria's Secret.


----------



## kristina111

I guess she just wore it like that to prevent tan lines on one shoulder??


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

kristina111 said:


> I guess she just wore it like that to prevent tan lines on one shoulder??



I think it's intentionally cut asymmetrical.


----------



## kristina111

where to get this dress?


----------



## J_L33

petiteish said:


> Anyone know who makes this blouse or dress that Kirsten Dunst is wearing in the movie Upside Down? I love the pleats and cut outs in that dreamy white chiffon!
> 
> View attachment 2547895
> 
> 
> View attachment 2547896



I'd love to know this too...


----------



## Nathalya

Any ID on Kylie's jumper?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Nathalya said:


> Any ID on Kylie's jumper?



It looks like this one from Splendid

http://www.intermixonline.com/product/splendid+chambray+romper.do?gclid=CMTiruuCv70CFQNufgod05EAxQ


----------



## Nathalya

Thank you!


----------



## birkin2008

Please can you ID brand of this dress or skirt?


----------



## birkin2008

Brand?


----------



## birkin2008

Please can you ID this skirt or dress brand?


----------



## texplant

Hi. Can anyone tell me where I can find the white, blue and green colorblock dress worn by the model in the Stayfree ad? Thanks in advance.


----------



## katran26

Totally reminds me of Givenchy F/W 2012- which used sheer paneling....


----------



## kristina111

I am so desperate, I have been searching for this dress on Izabel Goulart but I can´t find it I can´t even find a photo of the front((( Please I would be forever grateful if someone helped me find this dress, it looks like Herve Leger


----------



## bebefuzz

This is a vintage couture Herve Leger piece. It will be very difficult to locate...


----------



## armyofbirds

kristina111 said:


> I can´t even find a photo of the front(((



The photo is from the 2009 VS after party - doing a Google image search for that brings up photos of the front of the dress, e.g. http://static5.imagecollect.com/preview/4943/bc6578dc3dd2db9


----------



## kristina111

Thanks for the assistance! So is this dress custom made?


----------



## Bratty1919

Hello ladies,
Someone gave me this pair of athletic pants a while back, and I would really like to buy more. They fit so well! But I've no idea what brand they are. Here is a picture of the logo. Thanks so much!


----------



## nikkifresh2

This robe was on hart of dixie last Friday and I love it!  Any idea who makes it??  Thanks!


----------



## scbear00

Hey friends- not sure if this is the correct forum for this (if not, could someone point me in the right direction...?)  

I inherited a few furs and have no idea how to identify them...help?  

(1) Grey/blue fur shawl, very soft-- I am inclined to think it is silver mink

















(2) Thigh length brown (copper tone) coat, also very soft like (1), they have that "oily" characteristic that seems to characterize mink
















(3) another greyish/brown tinted high-low shawl.  It is soft but not oily at all


----------



## That Guy

where can i find this exact pink hoodie?


----------



## shopalot

Hey can anyone tell me who makes this top worn by Miranda Kerr?


----------



## shopalot

Here's what the back of it looks like!


----------



## our_song

Hi, does anyone know where the top Miranda is wearing is from? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.feelloved.nl/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/3x5-920x920.jpg


----------



## nataliaa

Can anyone ID this skirt?


----------



## yakusoku.af

nataliaa said:


> Can anyone ID this skirt?




Herve Leger
It's on sale on outnet.com
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/390600


----------



## nataliaa

yakusoku.af said:


> Herve Leger
> It's on sale on outnet.com
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/390600



Thank you! But of course it out of stock now


----------



## Kalos

Can anyone ID this dress for me please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lovely_Sinner

Hello everyone,
This may be a very long shot...but does anyone happen to know the model of these Gucci Shields worn by the late singer Aaliyah(?):

http://images5.fanpop.com/image/polls/870000/870172_1320321686767_full.jpg

http://djnita.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/aaliyah03.jpg

I absolutely love these sunglasses (they are simply gorgeous  ). Thank you very much.
*Note: I never seen a picture of the sunglasses' temples.
**Note: They shouldn't be newer than 2002 (I believe from year 2001*).


----------



## Lovely_Sinner

Lovely_Sinner said:


> Hello everyone,
> This may be a very long shot...but does anyone happen to know the model of these Gucci Shields worn by the late singer Aaliyah(?):
> 
> http://images5.fanpop.com/image/polls/870000/870172_1320321686767_full.jpg
> 
> http://djnita.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/aaliyah03.jpg
> 
> I absolutely love these sunglasses (they are simply gorgeous  ). Thank you very much.
> *Note: I never seen a picture of the sunglasses' temples.
> **Note: They shouldn't be newer than 2002 (I believe from year 2001*).


*edit: found


----------



## eastern_jewel

Hi everyone,

I love this dress and I would love to know where I can find it. Hopefully someone here can help me. 




Thanks,

Cindy


----------



## rainneday

You might try using this: http://www.google.com/insidesearch/features/images/searchbyimage.html
Google Image Search. HTH!


----------



## Shawna15

You could also try posting it on The Hunt. It's an app that has a community where people help track down items you're looking for. Good luck, I hope you find it!


----------



## FleurDLys

Meg posted this dress on IG, does anyone know what brand it is? Prada?  And also if it's current (and in stock somewhere)?  I'm obsessed!


----------



## littlejules

Can you help ID this leopard blouse w/ lavender detailing?  Is it Tucker?  

static.squarespace.com/static/538e259be4b0d87161d01624/t/53961376e4b088fbc77d24bb/1402344312401/


----------



## ElephanyGirl

Can anyone ID this gorgeous wedding dress please? Or even anything similar


----------



## Classic Chic

Can anyone tell me if this is still available for sale?  All I know is the brand~ Danier.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## MissNano

Can anyone help me ID this silk shirt?


----------



## katran26

MissNano said:


> Can anyone help me ID this silk shirt?




Reminds me of Etro in some ways...I'm guessing it's not, but had to post my guess - you never know


----------



## Natasha22

The label is fuzzy. I e-mailed the seller to get the designer name, but I never got a reply. Now the listing is gone, but I'd like to find other clothing by this label. Does anyone recognize this label? The shirt was very expensive, so I'm guessing it's not one of those "no name"s.

Thank you!


----------



## jess236

Does anyone know who  makes the black pants worn by the Everlane model?

https://ca.everlane.com/collections/womens-tops/products/womens-silk-tank-white


----------



## FoodandClothes

Can anyone attempt to identify the top and necklace?


----------



## Cimarron

Has anyone ever seen this dress before and know what it is? It's a heavy sweater material, possibly wool. With interesting vintage-y 60s looking models on it. The girls look like they are drawn like illustrations. There are absolutely no tags inside.


----------



## guccissima

Can anyone please id gwyneth's shoes?


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Cimarron said:


> Has anyone ever seen this dress before and know what it is? It's a heavy sweater material, possibly wool. With interesting vintage-y 60s looking models on it. The girls look like they are drawn like illustrations. There are absolutely no tags inside.



Looks like Yumi. I had tons a few years ago.


----------



## Cimarron

AllSaintsAddict said:


> Looks like Yumi. I had tons a few years ago.


That's like an anime type doll, right? I don't really think it looks like that, but maybe


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Cimarron said:


> That's like an anime type doll, right? I don't really think it looks like that, but maybe



No its a UK brand


----------



## Cimarron

AllSaintsAddict said:


> No its a UK brand


Oh I see now. That does look like a similar style. I'll have to keep looking through the brand


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Cimarron said:


> Oh I see now. That does look like a similar style. I'll have to keep looking through the brand



There were tons of similar dresses out around the same time. It might not be a brand name


----------



## xoxomint

Hello ladies,

Can anyone ID the belt on the right? I've attached a close up pic of it as well. TIA


----------



## katran26

xoxomint said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Can anyone ID the belt on the right? I've attached a close up pic of it as well. TIA




Balenciaga--found it on this Australian site below, but I'm sure it's available elsewhere too...

http://cultstatus.com.au/collections/belt/products/metal-bow-belt-silver


----------



## xoxomint

Thank you very much katran26!!!!  Now the hunt begins.


----------



## katran26

xoxomint said:


> Thank you very much katran26!!!!  Now the hunt begins.




You're very welcome  it's a gorgeous belt btw


----------



## hopingoneday

Hi!  This is not a new photo but I would love to know who made this very chic dress.  I'm sure they make more things I'd love!


----------



## J_L33

Does anyone know who designed this dress? It's from a fb pic tagged back in 2010..I think it looks a lot like Marc Jacobs but I wasn't able to track that design down on the virtual sphere...I love the color combo...


----------



## MegsVC

Can anyone ID this jacket? 
Prettypretty please


----------



## xoxomint

Hello, does anyone know who made Gwyneth's shoes?  TIA!


----------



## cojordan

Does anyone recognize this sweater? I need to own it.


----------



## frankel

Can someone help ID the skirt?

farm3.staticflickr.com/2941/15255672610_9489abb0d1_b.jpg


----------



## HONEYRIDER

cojordan said:


> Does anyone recognize this sweater? I need to own it.


there is a very similar at Zara at the moment

http://www.zara.com/de/de/damen/str...ullover-mit-v-ausschnitt-c498028p2032572.html


----------



## frankel

HONEYRIDER said:


> there is a very similar at Zara at the moment
> 
> http://www.zara.com/de/de/damen/str...ullover-mit-v-ausschnitt-c498028p2032572.html



It's actually available on US website

http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/kni...-sweater-with-side-slits-c498028p2034120.html


----------



## cojordan

Thank you!!!


----------



## teagirl1

Does anyone know the designer of this shirt that Viola Davis wears in how to get away with murder episode..


----------



## cojordan

Can anyone ID the shoes in this pic or similar. Thank you.


----------



## ehy210

can someone PLEASE ID this coat? Here is the source

http://www.harpersbazaar.com/fashio...shion-week-street-style-spring-2013#slide-124


----------



## Egs

Can someone please ID this Moncler jacket?


----------



## stacestall

Can anyone please ID this sweater? It seems like it must be made by a boutique but I can't read the label. TIA!!!


----------



## dumpliiing

Does anyone know where the first necklace is from?? Thank you xx


----------



## AECornell

Kathy Hiltons bow blouse from a recent RHoBH episode


----------



## tweezer

dumpliiing said:


> Does anyone know where the first necklace is from?? Thank you xx


 I want to know too!! anyone??


----------



## rainita

frankel said:


> Can someone help ID the skirt?
> 
> farm3.staticflickr.com/2941/15255672610_9489abb0d1_b.jpg


The skirt is by FreePeople; http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/free-people-plaid-skirt/3865565?


----------



## rainita

dumpliiing said:


> Does anyone know where the first necklace is from?? Thank you xx


The closest I have found is this; http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/9ct-yello..._Watches_FineJewellery_CA&hash=item3a93079d04 

It could be a vintage piece in which case it will be really hard for you to ID. But if you just want a replica then you should search for Cleopatra necklace as this is what the style is sometimes called.

I hope that helps!


----------



## rainita

cojordan said:


> Can anyone ID the shoes in this pic or similar. Thank you.


Hey, not sure if you still want this ID'd, but I think they are by IRO, same as the jeans. Here; http://www.shopbop.com/manel-wedge-sandal-iro/vp/v=1/1569703277.htm There's an ebay listing here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Iro-Manel...75034?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item418dc6915a Called Manel boots.


----------



## rainita

teagirl1 said:


> Does anyone know the designer of this shirt that Viola Davis wears in how to get away with murder episode..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2775767


Not sure if you still need this, but this website; http://wornontv.net/38744/ says it is Burberry, and it looks very much like it is.


----------



## rainita

MegsVC said:


> Can anyone ID this jacket?
> Prettypretty please


It's by IRO, called the Chloane Coat http://www.thedreslyn.com/iro-chloane-coat.html?


----------



## rainita

xoxomint said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Can anyone ID the belt on the right? I've attached a close up pic of it as well. TIA


It was by Balenciaga http://www.polyvore.com/balenciaga_silver_bow_belt/thing?id=89982674


----------



## jy52

Can someone ID the jacket?
it looks similar to Acne shearling jacket but after comparing the two this seems to be  a different jacket.


----------



## Dodo_doll

jy52 said:


> Can someone ID the jacket?
> it looks similar to Acne shearling jacket but after comparing the two this seems to be  a different jacket.



The jacket is Maje but the pic is about a year old so it could be sold out by now


----------



## SpencerH

Could anyone help to ID the scarf that she has over her purse? Been looking like crazy.


----------



## jy52

SpencerH said:


> Could anyone help to ID the scarf that she has over her purse? Been looking like crazy.
> 38.media.tumblr.com/e1c24e9e057958bbc7842c749a2aa1d0/tumblr_nhpw39WKqs1qh5943o1_r1_1280.jpg


Thank you!
I checked the website and it's no longer available...


----------



## rainita

jy52 said:


> Can someone ID the jacket?
> it looks similar to Acne shearling jacket but after comparing the two this seems to be  a different jacket.


The woman in the picture is Natalie Decleve, this is her blog post about that day; http://stylecaster.com/gold-jeans/, it's likely she has posted other things you may like.


----------



## Lubina

Can anyone ID this maxi dress worn by Tracee Ellis Ross? The print is adorable! Looks like lipsticks compacts and cameos.


----------



## barbie444

Can anyone id this dress?


----------



## Dodo_doll

barbie444 said:


> Can anyone id this dress?


The brand is "for love and lemons"


----------



## sissa

can someone ID this wonderful embroidered blazer?
it should be some 2011 collection... I am sure that someone can help me! Thanks


----------



## StylishFarmer

allbrandspls said:


> Does anyone know the brand of this top? Much appreciated.



What brand is it? I'm liking this top too &#9786;&#65039;. It's gorgeous!


----------



## MegsVC

Can anyone identify this shirt, or one similar?
I know, super boring, but I've been looking for the perfect light weight white long sleeved shirt that still has some sort of visual interest (love the front drape) for my trip, and it's proving to be a lot more difficult then I expected!


----------



## ap.

StylishFarmer said:


> What brand is it? I'm liking this top too &#9786;&#65039;. It's gorgeous!



It's Celine.  Fall '12 if I recall correctly.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Thank you! Will now go on a hunt for it.


----------



## beck77

Can anyone help me to id the white and blue stripes t-shirt?


----------



## bluejinx

Im in love with this dress. The photo seems to be from 2012 but I cant place the dress. PLEASE PLEASE someone amaze me and tell me where its from!


----------



## shopbb

Can someone please ID this sweater jacket?


----------



## dia

xoxomint said:


> View attachment 2745230
> 
> 
> Hello, does anyone know who made Gwyneth's shoes?  TIA!




I want to know too ! Thanks


----------



## ahpeste

This is very old photo of her so its probably hard to find the same exact dress. Anybody knows similar dress? Id appreciate it.


----------



## Olesya

Anyone have any idea where I can find this dress OR something similar (style-wise, flexible on color)?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Olesya

Figured it out -- above dress is Bill Blass; no way to find it now though, so if anyone knows of something similar, please let me know.


----------



## Natasha22

Can anyone ID these scarves? You can faintly see the label through the fabric, but I'm not familiar with the logo. Thanks!


----------



## Chanel779

Can someone please help ID the short sleeve knit dress on the left? Looks like it is pink with lilac. Thanks


----------



## MJDaisy

Hi please id this skirt


----------



## petiteish

bluejinx said:


> Im in love with this dress. The photo seems to be from 2012 but I cant place the dress. PLEASE PLEASE someone amaze me and tell me where its from!


I think that's an Ann Taylor dress. I found this postmark link (I have no affiliation to it): https://poshmark.com/listing/521aaf23c3c915438504038b


----------



## petiteish

petiteish said:


> Anyone know who makes this blouse or dress that Kirsten Dunst is wearing in the movie Upside Down? I love the pleats and cut outs in that dreamy white chiffon!
> 
> View attachment 2547895
> 
> 
> View attachment 2547896


Bumping this. Anyone have any leads? Would still love to know the designer of this gorgeous top or dress. Thank you so much!


----------



## ScottyGal

Top: Jane Norman
Jeans: Topshop
Sandals: MICHAEL Michael Kors
Bag: Gucci


----------



## katdhoneybee

I have the day off, definitely not my everyday wear. This is my date night outfit tonight! Truth be told, it's WAY too hot where I live to have on a blazer, but it just makes the outfit. 

Tank: The Row
Blazer: Stella McCartney
Skirt: Tocca
Shoes: Reed Krakoff


----------



## anniepersian

sally.m said:


> gorgeous!




Aww thank you so much


----------



## anniepersian

katja_246 said:


> Ok looove the trainers, can't believe they were only 5 pounds!! [emoji7]



LOL I know, I was in shock!


----------



## deltalady

Dress|Forever 21
Shoes|Schutz
Bag|Balenciaga
Please excuse the wrinkles from sitting and the glare of the sun.


----------



## Ellapretty

H&M jacket, tank and skirt with my Chanel WOC:


----------



## brbshopping

deltalady said:


> Blouse|Forever 21
> Skirt|Zara
> Shoes|Manolo Blahnik


I'm in love with this!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Dress - Boohoo
Bag - Gucci
Shoes (not on in pic) - Charlotte Olympia


----------



## deltalady

brbshopping said:


> I'm in love with this!!!



Thank you!


----------



## nerimanna

i went with a white outfit for bridal fashion show

river island jumpsuit
zara heels
chanel classic flap


----------



## LakeLake

#latergram this is what I wore to work a couple of days ago. Clearly I was feeling very festive, such a colourful outfit! &#128514;
Jeans by Wrangler, tshirt is an old Sass&Bide that has a cool trapeze kind of shape, leather jacket by Decjuba, don't remember who made the boots, LV Damier Neverfull, and a DKNY promotional umbrella &#9996;


----------



## deltalady

Dress|Diane Von Furstenberg
Shoes|Stuart Weitzman


----------



## ralz29

deltalady said:


> Dress|Forever 21
> Shoes|Schutz
> Bag|Balenciaga
> Please excuse the wrinkles from sitting and the glare of the sun.



I loooooove your dress! Did you get it recently, I need something similar. I love the blue/yellow combination, too! Very summer-y


----------



## deltalady

ralz29 said:


> I loooooove your dress! Did you get it recently, I need something similar. I love the blue/yellow combination, too! Very summer-y



Thank you! Unfortunately that dress is 5 years old and not available any longer.


----------



## ScottyGal

Casual outfit today, enjoying the sun! 

Top - Hollister
Jeans - Topshop
Shoes - Kate Spade
Bag - Louis Vuitton

P.S I had to pick up my dog to take this pic as she absolutely LOVES to sit on trainers (and then you wouldn't be able to see them in the pic!) &#128514;&#128054;


----------



## absolutpink

_Lee said:


> Casual outfit today, enjoying the sun!
> 
> Top - Hollister
> Jeans - Topshop
> Shoes - Kate Spade
> Bag - Louis Vuitton
> 
> P.S I had to pick up my dog to take this pic as she absolutely LOVES to sit on trainers (and then you wouldn't be able to see them in the pic!) &#128514;&#128054;



Eek! Iove the little pug!


----------



## anniepersian

Found this skirt in primark for £3!! I love the colours so much 
Bag forever 21
Shoes Primark
Cuff rare london
Jacket topshop


----------



## eggtartapproved

anniepersian said:


> Found this skirt in primark for £3!! I love the colours so much
> Bag forever 21
> Shoes Primark
> Cuff rare london
> Jacket topshop



the skirt is lovely and i love the way your bag pops out against it.


----------



## chambersb

anniepersian said:


> Found this skirt in primark for £3!! I love the colours so much
> Bag forever 21
> Shoes Primark
> Cuff rare london
> Jacket topshop




LOVE that skirt. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## anniepersian

chambersb said:


> LOVE that skirt. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]











eggtartapproved said:


> the skirt is lovely and i love the way your bag pops out against it.



Aww thank you so much guys!


----------



## deltalady

Blouse|Equipment
Skirt|NY & Co
Shoes|Zara
Bag|Balenciaga


----------



## eggtartapproved

deltalady said:


> Blouse|Equipment
> Skirt|NY & Co
> Shoes|Zara
> Bag|Balenciaga



great oufit, i love all the blues, especially that bag!


----------



## deltalady

eggtartapproved said:


> great oufit, i love all the blues, especially that bag!



Thank you!


----------



## euriental

Wearing Mary Katrantzou dress, ASOS sandals and Prada sunglasses. (I was only walking my dog within our compound to shoot this outfit...I don't get this fancy on a usual walk )


----------



## euriental

That skirt is gorgeous! You are rocking this look.


----------



## euriental

deltalady said:


> Dress|Diane Von Furstenberg
> Shoes|Stuart Weitzman



Beautiful dress!


----------



## deltalady

euriental said:


> Beautiful dress!



Thank you!


----------



## debssx3

Dont mind the messy background. We're in the process of moving.


----------



## katdhoneybee

Knit sheath dress, Vince
Snakeskin slide sandals, Ancient Greek
Chain necklace, random from Plato's Closet

Not pictured is my bag, a black Balenciaga envelope clutch, and my earrings, some pearl studs.


----------



## ScottyGal

Yesterday:
Top - South
Jeans - Topshop
Shoes - Louis Vuitton
Bag - Louis Vuitton


----------



## Jujuma

katdhoneybee said:


> Knit sheath dress, Vince
> 
> Snakeskin slide sandals, Ancient Greek
> 
> Chain necklace, random from Plato's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured is my bag, a black Balenciaga envelope clutch, and my earrings, some pearl studs.




Love your outfit. Simple is always classic and chic!


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Boohoo
Jeans - Topshop 
Bag - Gucci 
Boots - H&M


----------



## katdhoneybee

Jujuma said:


> Love your outfit. Simple is always classic and chic!



Thanks Jujuma! 


My outfit today. I got BBQ sauce on my tank just before taking this picture, haha! So please excuse that. I swear, I need a bib! :shame:

Tank, The Row
Jogger pants, Akris Punto
Snakeskin slide sandals, Ancient Greek
Curb chain necklace, random from Nordstrom Rack

Not pictured is my bag, a black Venetia by Marc Jacobs, and my pearl earrings.


----------



## deltalady

I drew some inspiration from Rihanna for this brunch look.
Jeans/Shoes|Zara
Blouse|H&M
Belt|Burberry
Bag|Fendi


----------



## TeeLVee

deltalady said:


> I drew some inspiration from Rihanna for this brunch look.
> Jeans/Shoes|Zara
> Blouse|H&M
> Belt|Burberry
> Bag|Fendi




Your outfit looks amazing. [emoji4]


----------



## anniepersian

deltalady said:


> Blouse|Equipment
> Skirt|NY & Co
> Shoes|Zara
> Bag|Balenciaga




Love the blues!


----------



## anniepersian

LakeLake said:


> #latergram this is what I wore to work a couple of days ago. Clearly I was feeling very festive, such a colourful outfit! &#128514;
> Jeans by Wrangler, tshirt is an old Sass&Bide that has a cool trapeze kind of shape, leather jacket by Decjuba, don't remember who made the boots, LV Damier Neverfull, and a DKNY promotional umbrella &#9996;




For me this is like looking in the mirror-except for the glasses and coffee!! LOL 

I love this simple look-all black works in all seasons


----------



## LakeLake

deltalady said:


> I drew some inspiration from Rihanna for this brunch look.
> Jeans/Shoes|Zara
> Blouse|H&M
> Belt|Burberry
> Bag|Fendi



I love this, so cool and chic &#128526;


----------



## LakeLake

Thank you, Anniepersian! The majority of my wardrobe is black- I'd much rather have a sleep in than waste time coordinating lol


----------



## anniepersian

I think this was last Thursday...
Outfit primary
Shoes Dorothy Perkins
Bag Louis Vuitton
&#128522;


----------



## anniepersian

Jumpsuit new look £8!
Jacket new look £8!
Clutch forever 21 £17.50 I think
Shoes Zara £39.99
Belt river island around £18? 

Just at home planning blog outfits  
I'm not comfortable wearing this in UK (don't know why) 
But would rock it on holiday!


----------



## deltalady

LakeLake said:


> I love this, so cool and chic &#128526;











anniepersian said:


> Love the blues!










TeeLVee said:


> Your outfit looks amazing. [emoji4]




Thank you all!!!


----------



## nae

Can someone please ID this dress?  This photo is from 2012.  Is it from Prada or MiuMiu?


----------



## deltalady

Today for Sunday brunch
Top|Forever 21
Jeans|Joe's Jeans
Shoes|Brian Atwood
Bag|Chanel


----------



## eggtartapproved

anniepersian said:


> I think this was last Thursday...
> Outfit primary
> Shoes Dorothy Perkins
> Bag Louis Vuitton
> &#128522;


I love the yellow!! It looks fabulous on you.


----------



## LolasCloset

anniepersian said:


> Jumpsuit new look £8!
> Jacket new look £8!
> Clutch forever 21 £17.50 I think
> Shoes Zara £39.99
> Belt river island around £18?
> 
> Just at home planning blog outfits
> I'm not comfortable wearing this in UK (don't know why)
> But would rock it on holiday!



I love it! I think you could absolutely wear it in the UK and look awesome, in addition to a holiday!


----------



## katdhoneybee

My outfit today:

Teal draped tee, The Row
Navy leather skirt, Tocca
Color block ankle sandals, Chloe
Earrings, me! I took up metalsmithing classes and these are my latest.


----------



## Mimmy

katdhoneybee said:


> My outfit today:
> 
> 
> 
> Teal draped tee, The Row
> 
> Navy leather skirt, Tocca
> 
> Color block ankle sandals, Chloe
> 
> Earrings, me! I took up metalsmithing classes and these are my latest.




Lovely outfit, katdhoneybee! The earrings by you are gorgeous!


----------



## katdhoneybee

anniepersian said:


> I think this was last Thursday...
> Outfit primary
> Shoes Dorothy Perkins
> Bag Louis Vuitton
> &#128522;


Fabulous! Love!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Mimmy said:


> Lovely outfit, katdhoneybee! The earrings by you are gorgeous!


Thank you Mimmy!


----------



## eggtartapproved

katdhoneybee said:


> My outfit today:
> 
> Teal draped tee, The Row
> Navy leather skirt, Tocca
> Color block ankle sandals, Chloe
> *Earrings, me! I took up metalsmithing classes and these are my latest. :c*ool:



tha'ts so cool!!


----------



## katdhoneybee

eggtartapproved said:


> tha'ts so cool!!


Thank you so much, egg!


----------



## ScottyGal

It's raining today, so getting some use out of my trench coat :

Coat - Burberry
Blouse - River Island
Jeans - Topshop
Boots - H&M
Bag - Gucci
Necklace - Kate Spade


----------



## forever.elise

Not a great photo, but wore this to my friend's wedding on Saturday! Used my suede Tiffany's bag! I'm also wearing my Tiffany's Key necklace, but it's probably not showing up in that picture.


----------



## anniepersian

Jacket topshop
Top new look
Trousers zara-found in sale yesterday
Shoes Zara found yesterday in sale
Clutch forever 21


----------



## anniepersian

New jeans and blouse from Zara


----------



## ScottyGal

Tshirt - Marc by Marc Jacobs 
Jeans - Topshop 
Shoes - Kate Spade 
Bag - Gucci


----------



## LakeLake

Lee I love your MbMJ tshirt! and I think we're denim twins today [emoji4]


----------



## ScottyGal

Having to work today (even though it's my birthday!) and it's sunny, so thought I'd wear my nice cream blazer .

P.S look at my pugs cheeky face! &#128054; &#128514;

Top - Boohoo
Blazer - Topshop
Jeans - Topshop 
Shoes - Marc by Marc Jacobs 
Bag - Gucci
Necklace - Kate Spade


----------



## Mimmy

_Lee said:


> Having to work today (even though it's my birthday!) and it's sunny, so thought I'd wear my nice cream blazer .
> 
> P.S look at my pugs cheeky face! [emoji190] [emoji23]
> 
> Top - Boohoo
> Blazer - Topshop
> Jeans - Topshop
> Shoes - Marc by Marc Jacobs
> Bag - Gucci
> Necklace - Kate Spade




Great outfit, Lee! Happy Birthday![emoji512]


----------



## katdhoneybee

_Lee said:


> Having to work today (even though it's my birthday!) and it's sunny, so thought I'd wear my nice cream blazer .
> 
> P.S look at my pugs cheeky face! &#128054; &#128514;
> 
> Top - Boohoo
> Blazer - Topshop
> Jeans - Topshop
> Shoes - Marc by Marc Jacobs
> Bag - Gucci
> Necklace - Kate Spade


Your shoes are adorable, and so is your pug! And Happy Birthday


----------



## CamillaCPH

Vacation count-down at work today. 2 days!


----------



## ScottyGal

Blazer - Topshop
Top - Warehouse 
Jeans - PacSun
Shoes - Kate Spade 
Bag - Louis Vuitton


----------



## deltalady

Casual Friday!
Blazer|Bebe
Shirt|Custom made
Jeans|Joe's Jeans
Shoes|Jimmy Choo


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

katdhoneybee said:


> Thanks Jujuma!
> 
> 
> My outfit today. I got BBQ sauce on my tank just before taking this picture, haha! So please excuse that. I swear, I need a bib! :shame:
> 
> Tank, The Row
> Jogger pants, Akris Punto
> Snakeskin slide sandals, Ancient Greek
> Curb chain necklace, random from Nordstrom Rack
> 
> Not pictured is my bag, a black Venetia by Marc Jacobs, and my pearl earrings.


 Love this look.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

deltalady said:


> I drew some inspiration from Rihanna for this brunch look.
> Jeans/Shoes|Zara
> Blouse|H&M
> Belt|Burberry
> Bag|Fendi


 WOW


----------



## ScottyGal

Birthday night out last night;

Dress - Alexander McQueen
Shoes - Christian Louboutin 
Bag - no brand


----------



## CamillaCPH

_Lee said:


> Birthday night out last night;
> 
> Dress - Alexander McQueen
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin
> Bag - no brand



Wauw! That dress!


----------



## eggtartapproved

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Top* | Banana Republic (purchased yesterday)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Jeans* | GAP boyfriend[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Belt* | Gucci[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Shoes* | Coach[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bag* | Dooney & Bourke domed satchel in Natural 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Watch* | Seiko[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bracelet* | Black bead - part of a 3 bundle pack from Target ($2!!)[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *Sunglasses* | Christian Dior[/FONT]​


----------



## Ellapretty

With my white H&M blazer and MK Sutton bag


----------



## ScottyGal

CamillaCPH said:


> Wauw! That dress!



Thanks &#128518;


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> With my white H&M blazer and MK Sutton bag


Cute and casual!


----------



## deltalady

Puttin On Ayers said:


> WOW



Thank you!


----------



## debssx3

Ellapretty said:


> With my white H&M blazer and MK Sutton bag




You always look gorgeous!! [emoji7]


----------



## Ellapretty

kcf68 said:


> Cute and casual!





debssx3 said:


> You always look gorgeous!! [emoji7]



Thank you &#128153;


----------



## katdhoneybee

I bought these boyfriend jeans recently and since then have been experimenting with styling them. They look best with heels, but I don't want to do heels during the day. If anyone has any suggestions, please share! 

Silk top, Equipment
Boyfriend jeans, Current Elliott
Belt, Burberry
Sandals, Chloe

Not pictured: Chloe colorblocked clutch, blue and green gemstone drop earrings, huge and ridiculous(ly awesome) black Tom Ford sunnies.


----------



## katdhoneybee

@eggtartapproved - I like all the details in the shirt - good buy!


----------



## eggtartapproved

katdhoneybee said:


> @eggtartapproved - I like all the details in the shirt - good buy!



Tnx! And I love your above look! I really like the pops of bolder color throughout, especially the orange collar! I style my bf jeans with converse and other sneakers, boat shoes, and very very very low wedges just for that little bit of height.


----------



## ScottyGal

Jacket - Boohoo
Jeans - Topshop 
Scarf - Alexander McQueen 
Shoes - Gucci
Bag - Louis Vuitton


----------



## Sass

katdhoneybee said:


> I bought these boyfriend jeans recently and since then have been experimenting with styling them. They look best with heels, but I don't want to do heels during the day. If anyone has any suggestions, please share!
> 
> 
> 
> Silk top, Equipment
> 
> Boyfriend jeans, Current Elliott
> 
> Belt, Burberry
> 
> Sandals, Chloe
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured: Chloe colorblocked clutch, blue and green gemstone drop earrings, huge and ridiculous(ly awesome) black Tom Ford sunnies.




Stunning lovely look katdhoneybee [emoji7]


----------



## Sass

eggtartapproved said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Top* | Banana Republic (purchased yesterday)[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Jeans* | GAP boyfriend[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Belt* | Gucci[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Shoes* | Coach[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bag* | Dooney & Bourke domed satchel in Natural
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Watch* | Seiko[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bracelet* | Black bead - part of a 3 bundle pack from Target ($2!!)[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *Sunglasses* | Christian Dior[/FONT]​




So lovely I like this look egg tart!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Ellapretty said:


> With my white H&M blazer and MK Sutton bag


How pretty are you! Love the outfit!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Sass said:


> So lovely I like this look egg tart!


Thanks, Sass!!


----------



## katdhoneybee

eggtartapproved said:


> Tnx! And I love your above look! I really like the pops of bolder color throughout, especially the orange collar! I style my bf jeans with converse and other sneakers, boat shoes, and very very very low wedges just for that little bit of height.



Thanks egg, for the compliment and your styling suggestions! I'll have to experiment some more.



Sass said:


> Stunning lovely look katdhoneybee [emoji7]



Thanks Sass!


----------



## eggtartapproved

I'm really loving this belt - Banana Republic (as well as top)
Skirt - SEED (brand from Malaysia)
Shoes - Zara
Bag - Burberry


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> I'm really loving this belt - Banana Republic (as well as top)
> 
> Skirt - SEED (brand from Malaysia)
> 
> Shoes - Zara
> 
> Bag - Burberry




Great look, eggtart! Love how you're wearing   the belt!


----------



## deltalady

Top|H&M
Skirt & Necklace|Forever 21
Shoes|Gucci


----------



## anniepersian

Jeans Zara sale £9.99
Top eBay £2.99
Bag forever 21 £17
Shoes LV


----------



## anniepersian

Blouse Zara £10
Jacket primark £10
Jeans Zara £10 
crystal ballet flats customized with my blog initials lol 

Finally we've been getting sun in the UK  except for today!


----------



## brbshopping

Chilly but nice day! Asos coat, Boohoo jeggings, Mimco x Frends headphones, Loeffler shoes, Longchamp purse


----------



## brbshopping

_Lee said:


> Birthday night out last night;
> 
> Dress - Alexander McQueen
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin
> Bag - no brand




Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Yesterday & today's OOTD


----------



## LakeLake

_Lee said:


> Yesterday & today's OOTD




I always really like your outfits, Lee! It gives me great ideas for my own wardrobe


----------



## ScottyGal

LakeLake said:


> I always really like your outfits, Lee! It gives me great ideas for my own wardrobe



Ah really?! That's so nice - thank you! &#128522;


----------



## Tuuli35

_Lee said:


> Yesterday & today's OOTD




I am always quiet reader of this thread and love your outfits! 

May I ask where did you get the hedgehog charm? 

Thank you!


----------



## deltalady

Blouse|H&M
Jeans|Forever 21
Bag|Balenciaga
Shoes|Prada


----------



## eggtartapproved

deltalady said:


> Blouse|H&M
> Jeans|Forever 21
> Bag|Balenciaga
> Shoes|Prada



Love this!


----------



## deltalady

eggtartapproved said:


> Love this!



Thank you!


----------



## Freckles1

deltalady said:


> Blouse|H&M
> Jeans|Forever 21
> Bag|Balenciaga
> Shoes|Prada




Love the blues deltalady!!


----------



## deltalady

Freckles1 said:


> Love the blues deltalady!!



Thank you!


----------



## brbshopping

deltalady said:


> Blouse|H&M
> Jeans|Forever 21
> Bag|Balenciaga
> Shoes|Prada


LOVE all the white!!


----------



## deltalady

brbshopping said:


> LOVE all the white!!



Thank you!


----------



## eggtartapproved

for today's wedding reception - bcbg generation dress, black cardigan (gift but I think Anthro has similar ones), BBG Girls black pumps, Banana Republic clutch, DIY necklaces, J. Crew bangle


----------



## ScottyGal

Tuuli35 said:


> I am always quiet reader of this thread and love your outfits!
> 
> May I ask where did you get the hedgehog charm?
> 
> Thank you!



Thanks! 

The charm is by Mantaray and I bought it in Debenhams


----------



## pquiles

Gianni Bini shirt dress
Mossimo shorts 
Gucci sandals
Balenciaga  bag


----------



## pquiles

pquiles said:


> Gianni Bini shirt dress
> Mossimo shorts
> Gucci sandals
> Balenciaga  bag



Forgot the pics.


----------



## eggtartapproved

pquiles said:


> Forgot the pics.



ooooh gorgeous colors!!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Romwe lace top and MK Sutton bag:


----------



## ScottyGal

It's pouring of rain today, so making use of my favourite coat&#10084;

Coat - Burberry
Trousers - Oasis
Shoes - Charlotte Olympia 
Bag - Louis Vuitton


----------



## LakeLake

I really need to recreate this outfit to get a better photo, I only snapped a quick pic before I ran out of the house! 
Black silk blouse from Marcs, grey flap-front skirt from Country Road, heels from Decjuba, tassel necklace from Topshop which I knotted high for a bit of colour for interest, and I carried my LV Neverful in Damier Ebene for the day.


----------



## LakeLake

Ellapretty said:


> With my Romwe lace top and MK Sutton bag:




I LOVE that lace top on you! I'm in awe of girls who can wear lace and look cool, I think it makes me look like I'm 5. Can't do it.


----------



## pquiles

eggtartapproved said:


> ooooh gorgeous colors!!



Thank you


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper - ACIDWASH 
Jeans - Topshop 
Shoes - Gucci
Bag - Louis Vuitton


----------



## Tuuli35

_Lee said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The charm is by Mantaray and I bought it in Debenhams




Thank you! Will check it out!


----------



## reginablair

Sorry for the grainy quality of this "selfie." 
Maxi dress tied in a knot - Cherish
Flannel - Forever 21
Shoes - Converse
Bag (not pictured) - LV Neverfull MM, monogram canvas 
Kept jewelry at a minimum, just wedding ring and diamond studs.


----------



## LakeLake

reginablair said:


> Sorry for the grainy quality of this "selfie."
> Maxi dress tied in a knot - Cherish
> Flannel - Forever 21
> Shoes - Converse
> Bag (not pictured) - LV Neverfull MM, monogram canvas
> Kept jewelry at a minimum, just wedding ring and diamond studs.
> 
> View attachment 3079912



Cute look &#128076;


----------



## ScottyGal

Shirt - Ralph Lauren 
Trousers - Oasis
Shoes - Jimmy Choo
Bag - Kate Spade
Belt - Calvin Klein


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Jane Norman 
Trousers - Next
Shoes - Topshop
Bag - Kate Spade
Jewellery - Topshop (necklace), Michael Kors (watch), Pandora + Cartier + Hermès  (bracelets/bangles)


----------



## anniepersian

Blazer Primark
Jeans Primark
top H&M
Scarf New Look
bag Floozie at Debenhams

I am in love with my bag! Lol


----------



## Caz71

_Lee said:


> Top - Jane Norman
> Trousers - Next
> Shoes - Topshop
> Bag - Kate Spade
> Jewellery - Topshop (necklace), Michael Kors (watch), Pandora + Cartier + Hermès  (bracelets/bangles)



Im admiring yr Love and Hermes bangle. May I ask what size is yr Love.


----------



## ScottyGal

Caz71 said:


> Im admiring yr Love and Hermes bangle. May I ask what size is yr Love.



Thank you . 

The LOVE is 16 and Clic Clac is PM - I have tiny wrists!


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Topshop 
Jeans - Topshop 
Shoes - Marc by Marc Jacobs 
Bag - Kate Spade 
Jewellery - Michael Kors, Hermès, Cartier and Pandora


----------



## ichan

_Lee said:


> Top - Topshop
> Jeans - Topshop
> Shoes - Marc by Marc Jacobs
> Bag - Kate Spade
> Jewellery - Michael Kors, Hermès, Cartier and Pandora



Love your top,  it reminds me of a Goyard purse. Your shoes are adorable


----------



## ichan

_Lee said:


> Top - Topshop
> Jeans - Topshop
> Shoes - Marc by Marc Jacobs
> Bag - Kate Spade
> Jewellery - Michael Kors, Hermès, Cartier and Pandora



Love your top,  it reminds me of a Goyard purse. Your shoes are adorable!


----------



## ScottyGal

Off to a BBQ..

Blazer - Topshop 
Top - Topshop 
Jeans - Topshop 
Shoes - Dorothy Perkins
Bag - Gucci
Jewellery - Michael Kors, Svarovski, Links of London and Pandora


----------



## ScottyGal

Tshirt - Mango
Jeans - Topshop 
Bag - Gucci 
Shoes - Gucci


----------



## pquiles

Cremuix dress
Gucci sandals
Balenciaga bag
Alexander McQueen sunnies


----------



## pquiles

pquiles said:


> Cremuix dress
> Gucci sandals
> Balenciaga bag
> Alexander McQueen sunnies



Pics!


----------



## Ellapretty

The outfit I wore to a Summer Soiree - Dress from Winners, Chanel quilted WOC, Sam Edelman sandals.


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Primark 
Trousers - Primark
Shoes - Topshop 
Bag - Gucci 
Belt - Calvin Klein 
Jewellery - Cartier, Michael Kors and Pandora


----------



## Mimmy

pquiles said:


> Pics!




You look beautiful, pquiles!


----------



## nascar fan

For the older group, a few outfits worn lately.  (I have to do the corporate look for work.)
1)  Balenciaga bag, Chanel shoes (and sporting my new 'do)
2)  WHBM with Valentino shoes
3)  Michael Kors with Valentino shoes
4)  mixture of no-names , with Valentino shoes


----------



## eggtartapproved

nascar fan said:


> For the older group, a few outfits worn lately.  (I have to do the corporate look for work.)
> 1)  Balenciaga bag, Chanel shoes (and sporting my new 'do)
> 2)  WHBM with Valentino shoes
> 3)  Michael Kors with Valentino shoes
> 4)  mixture of no-names , with Valentino shoes


I love all your outfits!!!


----------



## nascar fan

eggtartapproved said:


> I love all your outfits!!!



Thank you, eggtart!
Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## barbee

nascar fan said:


> For the older group, a few outfits worn lately.  (I have to do the corporate look for work.)
> 1)  Balenciaga bag, Chanel shoes (and sporting my new 'do)
> 2)  WHBM with Valentino shoes
> 3)  Michael Kors with Valentino shoes
> 4)  mixture of no-names , with Valentino shoes


Beautiful!  It almost makes me want to work again!  haha!


----------



## Mimmy

nascar fan said:


> For the older group, a few outfits worn lately.  (I have to do the corporate look for work.)
> 1)  Balenciaga bag, Chanel shoes (and sporting my new 'do)
> 2)  WHBM with Valentino shoes
> 3)  Michael Kors with Valentino shoes
> 4)  mixture of no-names , with Valentino shoes




Your outfits are so chic, and beautifully coordinated. Love your new do, and kitty too!


----------



## nascar fan

barbee said:


> Beautiful!  It almost makes me want to work again!  haha!





Mimmy said:


> Your outfits are so chic, and beautifully coordinated. Love your new do, and kitty too!



Wow!  Thank you both!


----------



## nascar fan

More corporate dressing
lots of WHBM here
and I get my money's worth out of these Chanel shoes


----------



## katdhoneybee

pquiles said:


> Pics!


Love the bright colors! Great outfit.


----------



## katdhoneybee

nascar fan said:


> More corporate dressing
> lots of WHBM here
> and I get my money's worth out of these Chanel shoes



So fabulous! All of your outfits. Keep up the posts!


----------



## ralz29

pquiles, I love how colourful your outfits are! The colours look great on you
Ellapretty, you're so pretty and I really like your dress and makeup
nascar fan, those are some great outfits, especially the last one (I'm a sucker for pink). What field do you work in?


----------



## anniepersian

Blouse primark £10!
Shorts H&M £10 (love!)
Bag Cambridge satchel company 
Belt Hermes 

I loved wearing this on the past weekend! I don't normally wear shorts here in UK but these fall lower in the back so I feel more covered up-especially with my tights


----------



## anniepersian

Better pic of bag


----------



## Baileylouise

nascar fan said:


> More corporate dressing
> 
> lots of WHBM here
> 
> and I get my money's worth out of these Chanel shoes




I love the collar on the second picture. Damn this is how I should be dressing for the office !!!


----------



## nascar fan

katdhoneybee said:


> So fabulous! All of your outfits. Keep up the posts!





Baileylouise said:


> I love the collar on the second picture. Damn this is how I should be dressing for the office !!!


Thanks, you two!  I really felt out of place here since they aren't trendy or fashion forward.  Thanks for being interested.  I will post more.  I've taken them for years for another group.


----------



## nascar fan

1)  I love blues.  Boston Proper jacket
2)  This is the fairly new Marc Jacobs Incognito, paired with peep-toe Chanels
3)  MJ Stam


----------



## nascar fan

1)  WHBM outfit with Valentino Rockstuds
2)  MJ Stam with Valentino Rockstuds
3)  Miu Miu shooties (my loves!)


----------



## roxies_mom

Nascar fan, such classic looks. Would love to see more!


----------



## nascar fan

roxies_mom said:


> Nascar fan, such classic looks. Would love to see more!



:okay:


----------



## nascar fan

1)  I try to counter the frumpiness factor with my shoes.  These YSL Tributes are far from frumpy.  I love them.
2)  Marc Jacobs Collection, literally head to toe.
3)  Valentino bag and shoes


----------



## roxies_mom

Seriously NASCAR fan, you are a far cry from frumpy!!


----------



## nascar fan

ralz29 said:


> pquiles, I love how colourful your outfits are! The colours look great on you
> Ellapretty, you're so pretty and I really like your dress and makeup
> nascar fan, those are some great outfits, especially the last one (I'm a sucker for pink). What field do you work in?


I'm sorry for the delayed response.  I just now saw your question.
Freelance court reporter (depositions, never in the courtroom, by choice   )


----------



## nascar fan

One of my faves.  I save this for a more relaxed environment.
this top and cardi are currently available, if anyone is interested in where to get it.
These shoes are always available.

Thanks for letting me share.  I'll give y'all a break for a while.

I've hijacked your thread.


----------



## Dilostyle

nascar fan said:


> One of my faves.  I save this for a more relaxed environment.
> this top and cardi are currently available, if anyone is interested in where to get it.
> These shoes are always available.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  I'll give y'all a break for a while.
> 
> I've hijacked your thread.



No don't go away. Come backkkkk &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513; enjoyed your amazing shoe/wardrobe collection. Love your style


----------



## anniepersian

Boy blazer primark
Stripe top H&M 
Jeans primark
Statement necklace everything5pounds.com
Heart bag Floozie
Scarf new look


----------



## chambersb

anniepersian said:


> Better pic of bag




I [emoji173]&#65039; shorts and tights!!!


----------



## Freckles1

anniepersian said:


> Blouse primark £10!
> Shorts H&M £10 (love!)
> Bag Cambridge satchel company
> Belt Hermes
> 
> I loved wearing this on the past weekend! I don't normally wear shorts here in UK but these fall lower in the back so I feel more covered up-especially with my tights




You always look great lady!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

Dilostyle said:


> No don't go away. Come backkkkk &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513; enjoyed your amazing shoe/wardrobe collection. Love your style


ok, ok, ok!


----------



## nascar fan

It's possible I've shown some of these before, but there's no way I can remember.
Valentino scarf and my newest Rockstud pumps.  Same season.
MK skirt, and Wolford hose in "Caper," to match shoes.


----------



## nascar fan

Mk


----------



## eggtartapproved

nascar fan said:


> Mk



I Iove all your clothes


----------



## ichan

nascar fan said:


> 1)  I try to counter the frumpiness factor with my shoes.  These YSL Tributes are far from frumpy.  I love them.
> 2)  Marc Jacobs Collection, literally head to toe.
> 3)  Valentino bag and shoes



Love how you pull off the all MJ look! Nice stam!!


----------



## deltalady

Here are a few looks from this week


----------



## agalarowicz

tibi shirt
dsquared pants
agl flats


----------



## eggtartapproved

deltalady said:


> Here are a few looks from this week


great blouse and love the necklace



agalarowicz said:


> tibi shirt
> dsquared pants
> agl flats


love the top and bag!


----------



## nascar fan

My favorite Valentino bag.
Valentino shoes


----------



## deltalady

eggtartapproved said:


> great blouse and love the necklace



Thank you!


----------



## ScottyGal

Dress: Club L
Bag: Gucci
Necklace: Oasis
Shoes: Charlotte Olympia


----------



## anniepersian

Freckles1 said:


> You always look great lady!!!!



Aww thank you so much! &#128513;


----------



## anniepersian

Blazer bershka
Jeans primark
Blouse H&M 
Boots new look
bag lv denim pochette? Can't remember the exact name
Pic taken from my blog-forgive me if Ive posted it before-can't remember! 
&#9786;


----------



## anniepersian

chambersb said:


> I [emoji173]&#65039; shorts and tights!!!



Thanks! Me too &#9786;


----------



## chocolagirl

nascar fan said:


> My favorite Valentino bag.
> Valentino shoes


lovely and so chic!


----------



## chocolagirl

agalarowicz said:


> tibi shirt
> dsquared pants
> agl flats


cute!


----------



## chocolagirl

_Lee said:


> Top - Jane Norman
> Trousers - Next
> Shoes - Topshop
> Bag - Kate Spade
> Jewellery - Topshop (necklace), Michael Kors (watch), Pandora + Cartier + Hermès  (bracelets/bangles)


love how u accessorize


----------



## chocolagirl

Ellapretty said:


> The outfit I wore to a Summer Soiree - Dress from Winners, Chanel quilted WOC, Sam Edelman sandals.


pretty! love pink


----------



## Allshinythings

_Lee said:


> Dress: Club L
> Bag: Gucci
> Necklace: Oasis
> Shoes: Charlotte Olympia




Lovely outfit. So is the dog behind you. [emoji6]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Banana Republic top, Rosie Neira cardigan, Joe's Jeans, LV belt, DB bag, Franco Sarto flats


----------



## ScottyGal

chocolagirl said:


> love how u accessorize





AmokedFish said:


> Lovely outfit. So is the dog behind you. [emoji6]



Thank you both


----------



## anniepersian

Poncho top New Look 
Jeans Primark
Shoes Jimmy Choo for H&M
 
I met with my new photographer to take some blog photos


----------



## deltalady

Dress|Theory
Shoes|Zara
Bag|Chanel


----------



## eggtartapproved

deltalady said:


> Dress|Theory
> Shoes|Zara
> Bag|Chanel



Ooooh fantastic dress!!! And love the shoes


----------



## deltalady

eggtartapproved said:


> Ooooh fantastic dress!!! And love the shoes



Thank you!


----------



## nascar fan

Meow  

whbm jacket
Carmen Marc Valvo shirt
George Simonton pants
MK shoes
(Doing the best I can with boring corporate dressing)


----------



## ScottyGal

Off to a house warming party &#127863;&#127969;.. 

Dress - French Connection
Shoes -  Christian Louboutin 
Clutch - Cheeky Budah


----------



## halohalo

My brunch outfit
Top: Abercrombie
Skirt: BcBg
Necklace: Lulu Frost
Purse: Chanel
Sneaker: Gucci


----------



## sheilaR

Rag and bone military jacket
Forever21 dress
Salvatore Ferragamo sandals


----------



## kcf68

anniepersian said:


> Poncho top New Look
> Jeans Primark
> Shoes Jimmy Choo for H&M
> 
> I met with my new photographer to take some blog photos


Love those shoes!


----------



## foxyqt

Does anyone know which brand is this moccasin/loafer? is it LB or BL?


----------



## michellem

agalarowicz said:


> tibi shirt
> dsquared pants
> agl flats



Love this!


----------



## MarLie

SuperTrash denim dress


----------



## Shagerty

Hi all...I recently acquired this jacket  and all of the labels are missing.  I don't recognize the zipper pull or the logo on the snaps.  Can anyone help me?  This was actually bought at an auction for a wardrobe from a tv show.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## viba424

Could it be Guess or G-Star?


----------



## Shagerty

I was thinking maybe G Star too. Thanks!


----------



## ScottyGal

Shirt - Dorothy Perkins 
Skirt - Guess
Bag - Gucci


----------



## anniepersian

kcf68 said:


> Love those shoes!



Aww thanks!


----------



## Typhi

Shagerty said:


> Hi all...I recently acquired this jacket  and all of the labels are missing.  I don't recognize the zipper pull or the logo on the snaps.  Can anyone help me?  This was actually bought at an auction for a wardrobe from a tv show.  Thanks in advance!




Sorry about the creepy comment but this is 1 of my favourite shows bummed it got cancelled. But I always told my bf that were this show to be cancelled the sale 4 Annie's and Joan's clothes would be epic.

Any details where etc did u get anything else??


----------



## Shagerty

ebay.com/itm/COVERT-AFFAIRS-ANNIE-PIPER-PERABO-SCREEN-WORN-JACKET-SHIRT-J-BRAND-PANTS-EP-403-/181816799801?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=vsBsjKG44OfloATMUYMyMHDubSk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





Typhi said:


> Sorry about the creepy comment but this is 1 of my favourite shows bummed it got cancelled. But I always told my bf that were this show to be cancelled the sale 4 Annie's and Joan's clothes would be epic.
> 
> Any details where etc did u get anything else??


It's one of my favorites too!  I was so disappointed it got canceled as well.  I went to the FB page for the show just out of curiosity and they were advertising the auction.  It was done through USA network and an Ebay consignment company VIP Auctions.  Most of the stuff was gone by the time I got to it, but this outfit was still left.  I got the jacket, Auggie's tee and the jeans she wore on episode 3 of season 4.  I've never been one to geek out with this, but I was pretty excited!  The jeans are J Brand, the tee is Crossley, but the jacket doesn't have any labels in it.  Very cool jacket though.  Thanks for your comments and from one fan to another, not creepy at all.

I have looked at G Star and it's not that brand either.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Typhi

No idea I think it is really cool that u got a piece of the show obviously shopaholics think alike can't wait to tell my bestie...all those bags etc do u remember when she  went to Paris (?) and had to buy that red bag to switch...would have loved a piece of that action CONGRATS


----------



## Shagerty

Typhi said:


> No idea I think it is really cool that u got a piece of the show obviously shopaholics think alike can't wait to tell my bestie...all those bags etc do u remember when she  went to Paris (?) and had to buy that red bag to switch...would have loved a piece of that action CONGRATS


I know!  I was hoping the bags would be on there.  I bet she kept some of the things from the show too.  That red bag would have been epic!  I liked the one I got because the t-shirt was actually part of the script in the beginning and how the episode ended with him asking for his shirt back.  There was a fake bullet casing in one of the pockets of the jacket too LOL.  My husband thinks I've lost it.  Thanks for chatting with a fellow fan


----------



## eggtartapproved

dress from Jacob, belt from banana republic, shoes from nine west, and watch by seiko


----------



## BraatjeB

eggtartapproved said:


> dress from Jacob, belt from banana republic, shoes from nine west, and watch by seiko


Great outfit, especially the detail of the matching belt and shoes!


----------



## ScottyGal

Dress - Club L
Bag - Gucci
Shoes (not on in pic) - Charlotte Olympia


----------



## eggtartapproved

BraatjeB said:


> Great outfit, especially the detail of the matching belt and shoes!



Thank you, BraatjeB!


----------



## LakeLake

Having a bit of fun with my usual base uniform of black skinny jeans and a plain black tank or tshirt.
White Converse sneakers, bleached chambray shirt from Bardot (I think), metal cross pendant, LV Speedy.


----------



## ralz29

eggtartapproved said:


> dress from Jacob, belt from banana republic, shoes from nine west, and watch by seiko



Lovely!


----------



## eggtartapproved

ralz29 said:


> Lovely!



Thank u!


----------



## Caz71

_Lee said:


> Dress - Club L
> Bag - Gucci
> Shoes (not on in pic) - Charlotte Olympia



Cute dress and accessories!


----------



## anniepersian

eggtartapproved said:


> dress from Jacob, belt from banana republic, shoes from nine west, and watch by seiko



I'm loving the combo!


----------



## anniepersian

I bought the skirt months ago in a vintage shop in n Barcelona for 3.50 euros! 
Jacket-topshop
Shirt-primark
Boots -new look
Bag-Louis Vuitton suhali


----------



## roxies_mom

I wish there was a like button! All of you ladies always look so stylish!!


----------



## deltalady

I'm wearing a super old dress today
Dress|Forever 21
Shoes|Prada
Necklace|Tiffany & Co


----------



## eggtartapproved

anniepersian said:


> I'm loving the combo!


thank you!


anniepersian said:


> I bought the skirt months ago in a vintage shop in n Barcelona for 3.50 euros!
> Jacket-topshop
> Shirt-primark
> Boots -new look
> Bag-Louis Vuitton suhali


i love all the black with gold detailing - looks so good with everything you're wearing!


----------



## Caz71

deltalady said:


> I'm wearing a super old dress today
> Dress|Forever 21
> Shoes|Prada
> Necklace|Tiffany & Co



Luv it. Love a wrap around dress!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

GAP tunic, Banana Republic skirt, Seiko watch, Franco Sarto flats, MbMj Fran Q


----------



## ScottyGal

Scarf - Alexander McQueen 
Bag - Gucci 
Shoes - Louis Vuitton


----------



## leslie_x

ootd!
jeans: 7fam
vest: zara
shoes: guess


----------



## manons88

ootd 

Jeans: Levis
Shoes:Replay
Tshirt: Nikkie (Nikkie Plessen) Dutch Label 
Cap: Nikkie (limited edition)
Bag: Fossil


----------



## nascar fan

boring workwear


----------



## casseyelsie

nascar fan said:


> boring workwear




There's nothing boring,  U look fab!


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Topshop 
Jeans - Topshop 
Shoes - Marc by Marc Jacobs 
Bag - Gucci


----------



## anniepersian

Skirt £3! Primark
Top £4 primark
Jacket Topshop
shoes Dorothy Perkins
Bag LV MC speedy

I just put these pics on my blog. Was nice and sunny a week ago today-now its rainy!


----------



## Corza

GUESS distressed top & jeans


----------



## ScottyGal

Date night &#10084;

Dress - Michael Kors 
Shoes - Dorothy Perkins 
Bag - Gucci


----------



## Abby305

Bag and blouse are H&M
Jeans are Banana Republic
Shoes are Jimmy Choo


----------



## leslie_x

long dress worn as a vest: imperial
white jeans: 7fam
shoes: valentino rockstud flats in coral


----------



## icechampagne

My outfit today..Alexander Wang dress & LV bag!


----------



## ScottyGal

leslie_x said:


> long dress worn as a vest: imperial
> white jeans: 7fam
> shoes: valentino rockstud flats in coral



That dress is gorgeous! &#128525;


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a ROMWE dress, Nine West heels and a Vintage Chanel flap bag:


----------



## leslie_x

_Lee said:


> That dress is gorgeous! &#128525;



thank you _Lee!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Jane Norman 
Jeans - Topshop 
Sandals - MICHAEL Michael Kors 
Bag - Gucci


----------



## LakeLake

icechampagne said:


> My outfit today..Alexander Wang dress & LV bag!




Cute outfit! I love all those blues and blacks together [emoji4]


----------



## barbie_86

OK, this is my first post on here so kinda nervous!

Jacket: Chanel
Jeans: H&M
Top: TU at Sainsburys
Shoes: LK Bennett
Belt: Hermes
Bag: Patrick Cox


----------



## leslie_x

casual
white jeans: 7fam
jeansshirt: zara
tshirt (with lipstick pic): only
sneakers: versace jeans (in gold)


----------



## plumaplomb

barbie_86 said:


> OK, this is my first post on here so kinda nervous!
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Chanel
> 
> Jeans: H&M
> 
> Top: TU at Sainsburys
> 
> Shoes: LK Bennett
> 
> Belt: Hermes
> 
> Bag: Patrick Cox




You look awesome!!  Love the bag ... Now googling this designer.


----------



## barbie_86

plumaplomb said:


> You look awesome!!  Love the bag ... Now googling this designer.



Thanks!  I got it ages ago from TK Maxx, and the leather is amazing, so so soft. Not very expensive, either.


----------



## kellybirkin12

taking my new Chanel out for the first time


----------



## eggtartapproved

GAP basic T and jeans, banana republic trench coat, nine west boots, bag by valentina (found at winners many years ago)


----------



## deltalady

I went to a friend's birthday dinner
Jumpsuit|H&M
Shoes|Manolo Blahnik
Bag|Gucci


----------



## eggtartapproved

deltalady said:


> I went to a friend's birthday dinner
> Jumpsuit|H&M
> Shoes|Manolo Blahnik
> Bag|Gucci



you look awesome!


----------



## babevivtan

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing a ROMWE dress, Nine West heels and a Vintage Chanel flap bag:




You look lovely! This photo looks like a magazine cover!


----------



## chocolagirl

barbie_86 said:


> OK, this is my first post on here so kinda nervous!
> 
> Jacket: Chanel
> Jeans: H&M
> Top: TU at Sainsburys
> Shoes: LK Bennett
> Belt: Hermes
> Bag: Patrick Cox


pretty jacket!!


----------



## chocolagirl

deltalady said:


> I went to a friend's birthday dinner
> Jumpsuit|H&M
> Shoes|Manolo Blahnik
> Bag|Gucci


love ur shoes


----------



## chocolagirl

eggtartapproved said:


> GAP basic T and jeans, banana republic trench coat, nine west boots, bag by valentina (found at winners many years ago)


nice pop of color


----------



## chocolagirl

kellybirkin12 said:


> taking my new Chanel out for the first time


very classy


----------



## eggtartapproved

chocolagirl said:


> nice pop of color



Thank you!


----------



## Orsenmady

fashion dress
rose red lace decoration autumn T-shirt
http://www.dear-fashion.com/Cheap-R...Woman-Long-Sleeves-Autumn-T-Shirt-p14111.html


----------



## deltalady

Dress|Zara
Shoes|Nicholas Kirkwood


----------



## deltalady

chocolagirl said:


> love ur shoes










eggtartapproved said:


> you look awesome!



Thank you!


----------



## Mimmy

deltalady said:


> Dress|Zara
> Shoes|Nicholas Kirkwood




Gorgeous and stunning, deltalady! The Zara dress is made for you!


----------



## luminosity

anyone here can identify what is the brand for this blouse? and where to get it?

thanks


----------



## deltalady

Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous and stunning, deltalady! The Zara dress is made for you!



Thank you!


----------



## eggtartapproved

black crop top and skirt from banana republic, mbmj flats, mbmj q fran, seiko watch, stardust swarovski bracelet


----------



## cojordan

luminosity said:


> anyone here can identify what is the brand for this blouse? and where to get it?
> 
> thanks



From searching I think this may be it...........


http://www.polyvore.com/miranda_kerr_saint_laurent_polka-dot/thing?id=83053302


----------



## luminosity

cojordan said:


> From searching I think this may be it...........
> 
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/miranda_kerr_saint_laurent_polka-dot/thing?id=83053302



oh yeah that's it! thanks!


----------



## nerimanna

Express crop top
Sportscraft Skirt
LV denim patchwork heels
LV favorite PM


----------



## Mimmy

nerimanna said:


> Express crop top
> Sportscraft Skirt
> LV denim patchwork heels
> LV favorite PM




Beautiful outfit, nerimanna! This looks casually chic!


----------



## nerimanna

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful outfit, nerimanna! This looks casually chic!


thank you mimmy  have a great day!


----------



## lovedesignerbag

Does anyone know who makes this dress??  Thank you!


----------



## ralz29

deltalady, great look! I love your shoes!
eggtart, I love your bag!


----------



## chocolagirl

nerimanna said:


> Express crop top
> Sportscraft Skirt
> LV denim patchwork heels
> LV favorite PM


cute outfit! love the bag and shoes


----------



## deltalady

ralz29 said:


> deltalady, great look! I love your shoes!
> eggtart, I love your bag!



Thank you!


----------



## deltalady

Dress|H&M
Blazer|Forever 21
Shoes|Gucci
Bag|Chanel


----------



## nerimanna

chocolagirl said:


> cute outfit! love the bag and shoes


thank you  have a nice day!


----------



## eggtartapproved

ralz29 said:


> deltalady, great look! I love your shoes!
> eggtart, I love your bag!


ty!



deltalady said:


> Dress|H&M
> Blazer|Forever 21
> Shoes|Gucci
> Bag|Chanel



great look!


----------



## libertygirl

Can anyone ID this dress? Greece's Princess Olympia was wearing it in a couple of instagram pics and I love it!


----------



## lily16

eggtartapproved said:


> black crop top and skirt from banana republic, mbmj flats, mbmj q fran, seiko watch, stardust swarovski bracelet




That mbmj bag is super cute! I haven't ventured into mbmj yet but I already eyeing some of them since weeks ago [emoji6]


----------



## lily16

Today i'm wearing : Gap Dress || LV Mini Pochette || Symbolize Flat Shoes || Fossil Watch


----------



## barbie_86

Drinks at the pub last night:

Cardigan: M&S
Top: H&M
Trousers: M&S
Shoes: MB
Bag: Patrick Cox


----------



## SLCsocialite

I seriously have been MIA lately and need to get my act together!

Here was my outfit from my birthday yesterday! - I have more on my blog if interested!


----------



## Ellapretty

ZARA jacket, Express top, Target Espadrilles and Chanel Flap bag:


----------



## ralz29

SLCsocialite said:


> I seriously have been MIA lately and need to get my act together!
> 
> Here was my outfit from my birthday yesterday! - I have more on my blog if interested!



WOW! Beautiful! Great colors!

lily16, very cute bag! I love miniature bags


----------



## lily16

ralz29 said:


> WOW! Beautiful! Great colors!
> 
> 
> 
> lily16, very cute bag! I love miniature bags




Thanks! It's easy to just grab n go with these minis! [emoji2]


----------



## Jamily

Help please ID these sunnies!



https://www.pinterest.com/pin/93942342203094390/


----------



## Jamily

Help!! Please ID these sunnies from the PilyQ 2015 campaign.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

deltalady said:


> Blouse|H&M
> Jeans|Forever 21
> Bag|Balenciaga
> Shoes|Prada



Love this look!


----------



## deltalady

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Love this look!



Thank you!


----------



## Classy_Sassy




----------



## gattodiparigi

Ellapretty said:


> ZARA jacket, Express top, Target Espadrilles and Chanel Flap bag:


I love this look!


----------



## lily16

Casual barbeque dinner :


Top: Zara || Pants: ? || Bag: Michael Kors Jet Set || Necklace: Kate Spade


----------



## leslie_x

already colder weather for a period 
blazer: imperial
top: no brand
jeans: 7forallmankind
wedgesneakers: isabel marant bobby

more pics on my instagram


----------



## Graw

Hi, if anyone knows where I can purchase this dress please share [emoji3]

This is from the TV show 7 year itch on FYI

Thank you


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Warehouse 
Jeans - Topshop
Booties - Christian Louboutin 
Bag - Louis Vuitton


----------



## casseyelsie

_Lee said:


> Top - Warehouse
> Jeans - Topshop
> Booties - Christian Louboutin
> Bag - Louis Vuitton




U look great


----------



## euriental

SLCsocialite said:


> I seriously have been MIA lately and need to get my act together!
> 
> Here was my outfit from my birthday yesterday! - I have more on my blog if interested!



Absolutely gorgeous - love the pops of red!


----------



## euriental

Classy_Sassy said:


>



Very classy - love the heels!


----------



## euriental

Please excuse the mean face, I was happy, honestly!

Wearing: Club Monaco dress
H&M shirt
Banana Republic sandals


----------



## ScottyGal

casseyelsie said:


> U look great



Thanks &#128522;


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

Love the picture, Lee! Because there is your dog waiting and asking when you are going to get out of the path to his toy! Ha ha


----------



## mcb100

lily16 said:


> Casual barbeque dinner :
> View attachment 3107369
> 
> Top: Zara || Pants: ? || Bag: Michael Kors Jet Set || Necklace: Kate Spade




Ohmygosh, I have that bag! It goes with everything. Only bad news for me is I spilled a little bit of cranberry juice on it. It looks like someone spilled water on it. The inside isn't affected at all, but it looks like there's water stains on the outside. No idea what I can do to get it out.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

euriental said:


> Please excuse the mean face, I was happy, honestly!
> 
> Wearing: Club Monaco dress
> H&M shirt
> Banana Republic sandals



Nice outfit!


----------



## ichan

Hello pretty ladies. I've been lurking on this thread for a while now and adoring all of your wonderful outfits. This is my first time posting, sorry my picture is not as good as I was only taking a selfie from my camera phone.

This is what I wore to work Wednesday 

White top - anthropology 
'Pencils' pencil skirt - anthropology
Flats - Tory Burch
Bag - Chloe Marcie in wild purple


----------



## eggtartapproved

ichan said:


> Hello pretty ladies. I've been lurking on this thread for a while now and adoring all of your wonderful outfits. This is my first time posting, sorry my picture is not as good as I was only taking a selfie from my camera phone.
> 
> This is what I wore to work Wednesday
> 
> White top - anthropology
> 'Pencils' pencil skirt - anthropology
> Flats - Tory Burch
> Bag - Chloe Marcie in wild purple



omg your skirt is SO COOL!


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing some new purchases for fall...bought everything from an outlet mall...the scarf was $7 and the clutch was $5!


----------



## Marylin

ichan said:


> Hello pretty ladies. I've been lurking on this thread for a while now and adoring all of your wonderful outfits. This is my first time posting, sorry my picture is not as good as I was only taking a selfie from my camera phone.
> 
> This is what I wore to work Wednesday
> 
> White top - anthropology
> 'Pencils' pencil skirt - anthropology
> Flats - Tory Burch
> Bag - Chloe Marcie in wild purple



I'm a big anthropologie fan, so obviously, I love your skirt and top! So cute with the flats!


----------



## ScottyGal

Dress - Primark 
Bag - Louis Vuitton


----------



## LolasCloset

barbie_86 said:


> Drinks at the pub last night:
> 
> Cardigan: M&S
> Top: H&M
> Trousers: M&S
> Shoes: MB
> Bag: Patrick Cox



I love your trousers! They have a really nice drape to them! 



leslie_x said:


> already colder weather for a period
> blazer: imperial
> top: no brand
> jeans: 7forallmankind
> wedgesneakers: isabel marant bobby
> 
> more pics on my instagram


Love this look! That blazer is


----------



## ichan

eggtartapproved said:


> omg your skirt is SO COOL!





Thanks 



Marylin said:


> I'm a big anthropologie fan, so obviously, I love your skirt and top! So cute with the flats!



Thanks!


----------



## deltalady

T-shirt|H&M
Jeans|Zara
Shoes|Rag & Bone
Bag|Valentino


----------



## ScottyGal

Blazer - Topshop 
Jeans - Topshop 
Top - Jane Norman 
Bag - Louis Vuitton 
Boots - H&M


----------



## soleilbrun

_Lee said:


> Dress - Primark
> Bag - Louis Vuitton



I hope you wore your open clic booties with this outfit.


----------



## soleilbrun

leslie_x said:


> already colder weather for a period
> blazer: imperial
> top: no brand
> jeans: 7forallmankind
> wedgesneakers: isabel marant bobby
> 
> more pics on my instagram



I love the blazer and the color.



_Lee said:


> Top - Warehouse
> Jeans - Topshop
> Booties - Christian Louboutin
> Bag - Louis Vuitton



Here they are!


----------



## Apelila

Thank you for letting me share&#10084;&#65039;
Dress-Nordstrom
Shoes-Halogen
Bracelets-Nordstrom
Bag-Prada


----------



## ichan

Strolling on the beach today 

Dress - Anthropology 
Sandals - Makowsky
Bag - Proenza Schouler PS1 in lagoon
Necklace - Anthropology 
Sunglasses - Jimmy Choo


----------



## Mimmy

ichan said:


> Strolling on the beach today
> 
> Dress - Anthropology
> Sandals - Makowsky
> Bag - Proenza Schouler PS1 in lagoon
> Necklace - Anthropology
> Sunglasses - Jimmy Choo




You look great, ichan! Love the Anthro dress!


----------



## ichan

Mimmy said:


> You look great, ichan! Love the Anthro dress!



Thanks Mimmy


----------



## Graw

Bueller ..,


----------



## leslie_x

soleilbrun said:


> I love the blazer and the color.





LolasCloset said:


> Love this look! That blazer is



thank you soleilbrun and LolasCloser!!


----------



## deltalady

Sunday and today

Blouse|Equipment
Shorts|Forever 21
Shoes|Rag & Bone
Bag|Valentino

Dress|H&M
Shoes| Nicholas Kirkwood
Bag|Valentino


----------



## HavPlenty

deltalady said:


> Sunday and today
> 
> Blouse|Equipment
> Shorts|Forever 21
> Shoes|Rag & Bone
> Bag|Valentino
> 
> Dress|H&M
> Shoes| Nicholas Kirkwood
> Bag|Valentino




Both looks are aweswome. Love how the bag goes dressy and casual. The dress is lovely.  Very understated but really really stylish. I love it!


----------



## deltalady

HavPlenty said:


> Both looks are aweswome. Love how the bag goes dressy and casual. The dress is lovely.  Very understated but really really stylish. I love it!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Corza

My OOTD (for a bit) before I change to my real OOTD - scrub suit! [emoji12]

Top & bottom: Forever 21
Wedged sandals: Uggs
Bag: Hermes Evelyne 




Everyone looks great on this thread! Let's keep sharing photos [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## forever.elise

ready to go home after a long day of classes!


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Boohoo
Skirt - H&M 
Shoes - Topshop 
Bag - Kate Spade


----------



## HavPlenty

_Lee said:


> Top - Boohoo
> Skirt - H&M
> Shoes - Topshop
> Bag - Kate Spade


 
Cute! The skirt is adorable.


----------



## ScottyGal

HavPlenty said:


> Cute! The skirt is adorable.



Thank you &#128518;


----------



## Gerry

Corza said:


> My OOTD (for a bit) before I change to my real OOTD - scrub suit! [emoji12]
> 
> Top & bottom: Forever 21
> Wedged sandals: Uggs
> Bag: Hermes Evelyne
> 
> View attachment 3115659
> 
> 
> Everyone looks great on this thread! Let's keep sharing photos [emoji4][emoji106]


 
Love , love, love your Evelyne. It is my absolute favorite of all the Hermes bags to use! Lighweight and easy and cute, too.


----------



## ScottyGal

Dress - Primark 
Shoes - Topshop
Bag - Kate Spade 
Belt - Topshop


----------



## anniepersian

I was still feeling "Parisian" after my quick trip last week -so decided to wear this outfit shopping in London last weekend


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

anniepersian said:


> I was still feeling "Parisian" after my quick trip last week -so decided to wear this outfit shopping in London last weekend




Wow, your "gold" is awesome!


----------



## Corza

Gerry said:


> Love , love, love your Evelyne. It is my absolute favorite of all the Hermes bags to use! Lighweight and easy and cute, too.




Thanks, Gerry! It's my quick go-to bag [emoji4]


----------



## manons88

My outfit of the day 
Graffiti jeans - Nikkie 
Tshirt - Nikkie 
Bag - Fossil 
Jacket - Guess


----------



## anniepersian

Farmer Cyndy said:


> Wow, your "gold" is awesome!



Lol thank you!


----------



## Ellapretty

Zara jacket, Express top, Romwe skirt & Chanel vintage classic flap:


----------



## mariafano

Sweater and skirt h&m
Bag no brand
Shoes Jessica Simpson

instagram.com/p/1wUm8jhSXl/


----------



## mariafano

Dress Zara
Bag Maria Fano
Shoes Steve Madden


----------



## ScottyGal

Yesterday..
Jumper - Ralph Lauren 
Skirt - H&M 
Shoes - Topshop 
Bag - Kate Spade


----------



## ScottyGal

Today..
Jumper - Ted Baker
Jeans - Topshop 
Shoes - Miss KG
Bag - Kate Spade


----------



## legalbeagle

Stradivarius checkered shirt
True religion high hip jeans

Loving my 90s style for the day.


----------



## mrs moulds

anniepersian said:


> I was still feeling "Parisian" after my quick trip last week -so decided to wear this outfit shopping in London last weekend


cute


----------



## mrs moulds

deltalady said:


> Dress|Zara
> Shoes|Nicholas Kirkwood


What beautiful legs!  Stunting!


----------



## mrs moulds

SLCsocialite said:


> I seriously have been MIA lately and need to get my act together!
> 
> Here was my outfit from my birthday yesterday! - I have more on my blog if interested!


Adorable!  Loving the hat!  Got to get me one!


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - River Island 
Jeans - Topshop 
Booties - H&M 
Bag - Gucci
Jewellery - Cartier, Pandora, Michael Kors & Fossil


----------



## ScottyGal

I'll team this outfit with my Burberry trench:
Top - Lauren Ralph Lauren 
Jeans - Topshop
Booties - Christian Louboutin 
Bag - Gucci 
Jewellery - Cartier, Pandora, Michael Kors


----------



## ScottyGal

Cardigan - Principles
Jeans - Topshop
Booties - H&M
Bag - Gucci


----------



## Ellapretty

With my favorite tweed jacket and my vintage Chanel flap bag:





http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sally.m

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3115877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready to go home after a long day of classes!



Love the way you have a padlock with your key. I never wear my padlock bracelet, i  may steal your idea and add it with my keys!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Finally trying to catch up in this thread, here are some OOTD updates!


----------



## chambersb

top: American Eagle 
sweter: edc
jeans: American Eagle Artist Crop 
scarf: unknown (thrifted)
boots: Fiorentini & Baker


----------



## leslie_x

ripped jeans: 7fam
vest: zara
shoes: julie dee

other pictures on my instagram


----------



## ScottyGal

Off to a 30th 

Dress - Alexander McQueen 
Shoes - Christian Louboutin 
Bag - Gucci


----------



## Rami00

The other day's OOTD
Dress: American Apparel
Cape: Babaton
Shoes: Ferragamo
Bag: Chanel beige m/l


----------



## kcf68

chambersb said:


> top: American Eagle
> sweter: edc
> jeans: American Eagle Artist Crop
> scarf: unknown (thrifted)
> boots: Fiorentini & Baker


Cute casual outfit!


----------



## kcf68

leslie_x said:


> ripped jeans: 7fam
> vest: zara
> shoes: julie dee
> 
> other pictures on my instagram


Cute too!


----------



## kcf68

_Lee said:


> Off to a 30th
> 
> Dress - Alexander McQueen
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin
> Bag - Gucci


Pretty dress!


----------



## kcf68

Rami00 said:


> The other day's OOTD
> Dress: American Apparel
> Cape: Babaton
> Shoes: Ferragamo
> Bag: Chanel beige m/l


Like the light colors!  Cute!


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> With my favorite tweed jacket and my vintage Chanel flap bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Cute!


----------



## kcf68

SLCsocialite said:


> Finally trying to catch up in this thread, here are some OOTD updates!


Love that 1st outfit!  I like colorful prints!


----------



## ralz29

Rami00 said:


> The other day's OOTD
> Dress: American Apparel
> Cape: Babaton
> Shoes: Ferragamo
> Bag: Chanel beige m/l



Great outfit! The cape looks very elegant


----------



## czienkosky

Please help ID this dress!


----------



## chambersb

Thank you kcf68.

I don't "dress up" often anymore.  My workplace gets more lax as the years go by.  Kinda sad in a way.  But I'm no where near wearing jogging suits or camo pants to the office, however I can't say that for some of the others there.  

Hers another one:

Tshirt:  Affliction
Sweater: American Eagle
Jeans: American Eagle 
Boots: Fiorentini & Baker




Ach... Darn dark photos :/


----------



## leslie_x

kcf68 said:


> Cute too!



thanks kcf68


----------



## Ellapretty

LOFT dress, Cougar Boots and vintage Chanel bag


----------



## Rami00

ralz29 said:


> Great outfit! The cape looks very elegant


 


kcf68 said:


> Like the light colors!  Cute!


 
Thank you :kiss:


----------



## xupinxiu

some old pics to share
Top and skirt by Lanvin​


----------



## xupinxiu

Dress by Lanvin
Sandal by Jimmy Choo


----------



## xupinxiu

Dress by Prada


----------



## HavPlenty

Ellapretty said:


> With my favorite tweed jacket and my vintage Chanel flap bag:


 This is really cute look. Love the jacket with the jeans.


----------



## Julide

Hello, I have seen this coat on Doutzen Kroes and I love it! Any help in IDing the brand would be wonderful!! TIA!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Topshop 
Jeans - Topshop
Boots - Christian Louboutin 
Bag - Gucci
Jewellery - Cartier, Michael Kors, Pandora and Links of London


----------



## luminosity

the dress is already identified.....


----------



## missjenny2679

I've been a long time PF member (since 06!), and I'm not sure why I've never posted here, lol. I tend to post my ootd on IG. Although, I've been lazy lately and not posted a lot. Here's today's.....

Blazer-J. Crew blackwatch tartan 

Tee-Target

Jean-Boyfriend CE

Shoes-Converse 

Handbag-Balenciaga City


----------



## chocolagirl

xupinxiu said:


> Dress by Lanvin
> Sandal by Jimmy Choo


lovely!


----------



## Ellapretty

Aeropostale sweat pants, JACOB top and Balenciaga Black City bag:


----------



## anniepersian

Recent pic from my blog 

My cotton dress is easily more than 10 years old from Topshop, I was going to throw it away-but I'm glad I didn't!
Gladiators from New Look and bag Louis Vuitton

Feels like gaes since I have posted anything here...


----------



## michellem

Ellapretty said:


> Aeropostale sweat pants, JACOB top and Balenciaga Black City bag:



Love this look! &#128525; &#128077;


----------



## Rami00

All Saints, Burberry Sandringham trench, Hermès Birkin


----------



## casseyelsie

Rami00 said:


> All Saints, Burberry Sandringham trench, Hermès Birkin




Gosh, u look great!  Thanks for sharing such a beautiful modeling pic.  (Like a model indeed!)


----------



## Rami00

casseyelsie said:


> Gosh, u look great!  Thanks for sharing such a beautiful modeling pic.  (Like a model indeed!)



You are too kind. Thank you :kiss:


----------



## SilverSea

My first time posting here
Nanette Lepore cropped jacket
Express skinny jeans
Lucky brand ankle boots


----------



## missjenny2679

J. Crew Bella Blazer
CE Boyfriend Jeans
Chloe Booties


----------



## lovemysavior

missjenny2679 said:


> View attachment 3145980
> 
> 
> J. Crew Bella Blazer
> CE Boyfriend Jeans
> Chloe Booties



Super cute!


----------



## pquiles

Gianni Bini


----------



## forever.elise

Ralph Lauren riding boots
Burberry kilt 
Louis Vuitton Favorite MM purse
Italian made sweater
Ray-Bans


----------



## ive_flipped

missjenny2679 said:


> View attachment 3145980
> 
> 
> J. Crew Bella Blazer
> CE Boyfriend Jeans
> Chloe Booties




Love this!!


----------



## ive_flipped

Ellapretty said:


> Aeropostale sweat pants, JACOB top and Balenciaga Black City bag:




Love this look


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper - H&M
Jeans - Topshop 
Bag - Louis Vuitton


----------



## deltalady

I haven't posted in a while, here are a few of my latest outfits.


----------



## anniepersian

Random shopping trip

H&M dress and New Look sandals


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley's sweater.


----------



## forever.elise

After class[emoji432]


----------



## hhl4vr

deltalady said:


> I haven't posted in a while, here are a few of my latest outfits.


 
All lovely outfits


----------



## IramImtiaz

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3151749
> 
> After class[emoji432]




Such a great pairing! [emoji175]


----------



## chocolagirl

Rami00 said:


> All Saints, Burberry Sandringham trench, Hermès Birkin


so lovely!


----------



## Elsie87

I love this thread. Keep it up, ladies!


----------



## carterg

i am not sure if i am in the right forum ... but ..serious fashion dilemma - what color/kind of pants can possibly go with this color shirt  other than black pants ! any advice ?


----------



## Jesssh

carterg said:


> i am not sure if i am in the right forum ... but ..serious fashion dilemma - what color/kind of pants can possibly go with this color shirt  other than black pants ! any advice ?



Gray, ivory, khaki, white, navy, blue jeans, maybe dark brown.


----------



## Rami00

Jeans & Top - Zara
Jacket - Helmut Lang
Shoes - Ivanka *****
Bag - Chanel Reissue


----------



## P.Y.T.

Haven't posted in this thread in a long time! Still looking good ladies..


----------



## anniepersian

Blouse Zara, jeans primark, boots Aldo, necklace h&m (just trying on)


----------



## Ellapretty

Loft blouse & Balenciaga bag





http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ScottyGal

Dress - Boohoo
Shoes - Carvela Kurt Geiger 
Bag - Louis Vuitton


----------



## ScottyGal

Oops, this time with pic!

Dress - Boohoo
Shoes - Carvela Kurt Geiger 
Bag - Louis Vuitton


----------



## anniepersian

Shopping on Oxford street
Pink Jacket and scarf Primark
New snakeskin boots Topshop


----------



## Christofle

Ellapretty said:


> Loft blouse & Balenciaga bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Effortless chic! I love this look...especially your key!


----------



## darkchildlove

she says it was bought on shopbop last year but that's it
help?


----------



## Elsie87

Wearing my Ray-Ban sunglasses, Chanel earrings, Burberry trench & Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue 226. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## kcf68

anniepersian said:


> Shopping on Oxford street
> Pink Jacket and scarf Primark
> New snakeskin boots Topshop


Love your colors!


----------



## Meeka41

anniepersian said:


> Blouse Zara, jeans primark, boots Aldo, necklace h&m (just trying on)




You really look nice


----------



## ScottyGal

Cardigan - Ralph Lauren 
Skirt - Topshop 
Shoes - Topshop 
Bag - Louis Vuitton


----------



## mcb100

Elizabeth & James red blouse 
black wool cardigan (forget the designer)
dark wash Joe's Jeans
chocolate brown Frye boots


----------



## michellem

Ellapretty said:


> Loft blouse & Balenciaga bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Love this! Are the pants leather? Gorgeous as always &#128077;


----------



## casseyelsie

Ellapretty said:


> Loft blouse & Balenciaga bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/







Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my Ray-Ban sunglasses, Chanel earrings, Burberry trench & Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue 226. Thanks for letting me share!







_Lee said:


> Cardigan - Ralph Lauren
> Skirt - Topshop
> Shoes - Topshop
> Bag - Louis Vuitton




U ladies look gorg!


----------



## Ellapretty

michellem said:


> Love this! Are the pants leather? Gorgeous as always &#128077;


 Thank you! They are faux leather panel leggings from h&m....so I get the look of leather but so much more comfy (they are stretch cotton in the back)



Christofle said:


> Effortless chic! I love this look...especially your key!



Thank you - the key pendant is so easy because it goes with nearly every top I own


----------



## Freckles1

Go Royals!!!
Gotta finish it today!! World Series here we come.... Again!!!!!! I hope!!!!


----------



## barbie_86

_Lee said:


> Oops, this time with pic!
> 
> Dress - Boohoo
> Shoes - Carvela Kurt Geiger
> Bag - Louis Vuitton



LOVE those shoes! Did you get them recently? I can't find them on their website.


----------



## summer2815

deltalady said:


> I haven't posted in a while, here are a few of my latest outfits.



Deltalady, I love the top with the stripes and shoulder detail.


Does anyone know what kind of style that is called?  I have been looking for shirts like this with no luck.


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing my JOE FRESH little red riding hood coat LOL!


----------



## Elsie87

Wearing my Chanel jacket:


----------



## Mimmy

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my Chanel jacket:




Gorgeous jacket, Elsie! Looks great with your necklace!


----------



## casseyelsie

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my Chanel jacket:




U look gorgeous!  Love your Chanel jacket [emoji7]


----------



## deltalady

Dress|Uniqlo
Boots|Stuart Weitzman


----------



## CoachGirl12

Not the best pic but a quick snapshot of my OOTD


----------



## phillj12

deltalady said:


> Dress|Uniqlo
> Boots|Stuart Weitzman




These boots look amazing on you!!!


----------



## roses5682

can anyone ID this dress?


----------



## deltalady

phillj12 said:


> These boots look amazing on you!!!



Aww thank you!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Jane Norman 
Trousers - Next 
Shoes - Nine West
Bag - Michael Kors


----------



## ScottyGal

barbie_86 said:


> LOVE those shoes! Did you get them recently? I can't find them on their website.



Thanks! 
I got them from TK Maxx - £80-something down to £25


----------



## numb

Can someone ID this sweater please?


----------



## BostonBrunette

deltalady said:


> Dress|Uniqlo
> Boots|Stuart Weitzman



LOVE those boots!


----------



## deltalady

BostonBrunette said:


> LOVE those boots!



Thank you &#10084;!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

OOTD conservative corporate style - ha!
sporting my new Pradas, which I adore!


----------



## nascar fan

I forget to post outfits here.  Here is another one from this week.
Corporate conservative - with the funky Miu Mius and textured tights to perk it up a bit.  These are my absolute favorite shoes of all time.


----------



## eggtartapproved

nascar fan said:


> I forget to post outfits here.  Here is another one from this week.
> Corporate conservative - with the funky Miu Mius and textured tights to perk it up a bit.  These are my absolute favorite shoes of all time.



I always love your outfits! the tights are awesome, so fun!


----------



## nascar fan

eggtartapproved said:


> I always love your outfits! the tights are awesome, so fun!


Hi!  Thanks.
I guess I really should post more often.  
I take ootd pics weekly for another group, but the pics are on my phone and I have a hard time with the tpf app.  It's easier to maneuver on my desktop.


----------



## nascar fan

1)  Valentino shoes with WHBM sweater
2)  MJ Incognito and Chanel shoes with WHBM outfit  (that cross-body strap drives me insane.  will have it shortened) (Geez, why is that picture so big!  Scared myself by looking at it!  LOL!)


----------



## Ellapretty

From 2 weeks ago during Toronto Fashion Week - with my vintage Chanel bag and wearing a Rachel Sin dress to her show:


----------



## Christofle

Ellapretty said:


> From 2 weeks ago during Toronto Fashion Week - with my vintage Chanel bag and wearing a Rachel Sin dress to her show:



What a polished look! You look stunning!


----------



## chocolagirl

nascar fan said:


> OOTD conservative corporate style - ha!
> sporting my new Pradas, which I adore!


love the skirt and heels! looks great on u


----------



## Ellapretty

Christofle said:


> What a polished look! You look stunning!



Thank you


----------



## eggtartapproved

Ivory top from LOFT, and Banana Republic spencil skirt


----------



## nascar fan

Ootd.


----------



## nascar fan

eggtartapproved said:


> Ivory top from LOFT, and Banana Republic spencil skirt


Cute!  I need that top!!!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

nascar fan said:


> Cute!  I need that top!!!!



Tnx! You can still find the top on the website. Comes in black too I think.


----------



## TeeLVee

Posted this at givenchy in action and I wanted to share it here as well. [emoji4]
Knit shirt- Zara
Jeans- Topshop
Shoes- Jeffrey Campbell
Bag- Givenchy


----------



## Freckles1

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3176801
> View attachment 3176803
> 
> Ootd.




Love it!! Your shoes rock and I adore kitty in the background!!


----------



## Freckles1

TeeLVee said:


> Posted this at givenchy in action and I wanted to share it here as well. [emoji4]
> Knit shirt- Zara
> Jeans- Topshop
> Shoes- Jeffrey Campbell
> Bag- Givenchy
> 
> View attachment 3177344




Great taste TeeLVee!!


----------



## TeeLVee

Freckles1 said:


> Great taste TeeLVee!!




Thank you Freckles [emoji4]


----------



## eggtartapproved

Dress from loft, banana Republic blazer, col Haan wedges


----------



## eternitygoddess

Can someone please ID this camel coat?

thecutandpaste.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/camel-coat-1.jpg


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Date night with the bf.
H&M jacket
Alice & Olivia dress 
Prada heels
Chanel flap


----------



## anniepersian

Haven't posted in a while! 
I'm not a hat person but the oversized pompom was too cute! Lol only £3 from Primark
Michael kors jet set tote Camo
Khaki coat-New from Primark
Snakeskin boots-new from Topshop


----------



## nascar fan




----------



## lvgoddess

Ootd


----------



## anniepersian

What I wore a couple of weeks ago 
Jacket Mango
Lace blouse Primark
Jeans Primark
Boots Dolcis, eBay


----------



## CoachGirl12

Ran some errands today wearing
Express sweater and jeans
MK Greenwich in Dusty Rose
Target Boots from a couple yrs ago
Nordstrom and Old Navy jewelry


----------



## missjenny2679

OOTD with my new Nightingale [emoji7]


----------



## fashion16

I saw this dress on blood & oil from this latest episode.  Anyone know who makes it?


----------



## L etoile

I'm not sure, but I've seen similar styles by Roland Mouret, Victoria Beckham, and Elie Tahari.


----------



## Ellapretty

With my new Minkoff bag (the mini Love clutch) and my favorite pair of distressed jeans:


----------



## anniepersian

New wool grey coat, Greg polo neck and grey ripped jeans
Crystal necklace


----------



## Christofle

Ellapretty said:


> With my new Minkoff bag (the mini Love clutch) and my favorite pair of distressed jeans:



Loving the Ziegfeld vibe of your necklace!


----------



## forever.elise

anniepersian said:


> Haven't posted in a while!
> I'm not a hat person but the oversized pompom was too cute! Lol only £3 from Primark
> Michael kors jet set tote Camo
> Khaki coat-New from Primark
> Snakeskin boots-new from Topshop




I like your style!!!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Here is todays outfit that I posted on my blog. I am so obsessed with this scarf from Forever21!


----------



## Rami00

Have a wonderful day everyone. Here is mine.

Loving the American Apparel top.


----------



## Christofle

Rami00 said:


> Have a wonderful day everyone. Here is mine.
> 
> Loving the American Apparel top.



Lovely monochrome look! Are my eyes playing tricks on me or do I spy ruthenium hardware?


----------



## Rami00

Christofle said:


> Lovely monochrome look! Are my eyes playing tricks on me or do I spy ruthenium hardware?



Thank you! I wish...it's SHW


----------



## nascar fan

I know hose aren't for most, but I love wearing them in the fall/winter.
Sporting my new Rockstuds and matching Wolford Neon tights.


----------



## deltalady

Dress|Uniqlo
Boots|StuartWeitzman


----------



## Rami00

Neutrals


----------



## mkpurselover

nascar fan said:


> I know hose aren't for most, but I love wearing them in the fall/winter.
> Sporting my new Rockstuds and matching Wolford Neon tights.


Nascar, love the tights and the whole outfit - Kitty too!


----------



## nascar fan

mkpurselover said:


> Nascar, love the tights and the whole outfit - Kitty too!


Thanks, mk!


----------



## nascar fan

Had trouble finding a full-length mirror today.  LOL!
I love monochromatic dressing, if you couldn't tell already.


----------



## Rami00

nascar fan said:


> Had trouble finding a full-length mirror today.  LOL!
> I love monochromatic dressing, if you couldn't tell already.



So do I. Love the grays.


----------



## pmburk

nascar fan said:


> I know hose aren't for most, but I love wearing them in the fall/winter.
> Sporting my new Rockstuds and matching Wolford Neon tights.



I love your kitty staring up at you in the 2nd picture.  So cute!


----------



## eggtartapproved

nascar fan said:


> Had trouble finding a full-length mirror today.  LOL!
> I love monochromatic dressing, if you couldn't tell already.


love the gray on gray


----------



## eggtartapproved

Rami00 said:


> Neutrals


so gorgeous


----------



## nascar fan

pmburk said:


> I love your kitty staring up at you in the 2nd picture.  So cute!


Isn't she the sweetest thing!!!!!!  



Rami00 said:


> So do I. Love the grays.





eggtartapproved said:


> love the gray on gray



I think I love gray over any other color.


----------



## RadMaddy

Hi, 

Could someone help id these sunglasses. I think they should be a dior model, because the design is very similar to so electric, just sideways. But I looked online and haven't been able to find these sunglasses or even the name of the brand, let alone the model.

Your help is much appreciated!

Thanks,
Maddy


----------



## charleston-mom

It's Victoria Beckham


----------



## Gerry

Is that a seal on the other chair? Holy cow!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Gerry said:


> Is that a seal on the other chair? Holy cow!!




Sometimes a seal needs a vacation. Tricks can get tiring after a while!


----------



## RadMaddy

Gerry said:


> Is that a seal on the other chair? Holy cow!!



Haha! It's actually a sea lion, but you were quite close! This is in Galapagos, Ecuador. It's an amazing place, and not just cause there are sea lions chilling on beach chairs.


----------



## fashion16

Thank you!


----------



## ScottyGal

Blouse: Jane Norman
Jeans: Topshop 
Bag: Gucci 
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## asl_bebes

Loving my IRO jacket at the moment ...


----------



## eggtartapproved

asl_bebes said:


> Loving my IRO jacket at the moment ...
> View attachment 3195978



love the color of your jacket


----------



## asl_bebes

eggtartapproved said:


> love the color of your jacket



Thanks ... I wear a lot of greys and blacks and this colour just goes so well with my wardrobe, definitely my favourite purchase of the season


----------



## StyleEyes

asl_bebes said:


> Loving my IRO jacket at the moment ...




wow, I love this color on you. Looks lovely with your skin tone and dark hair.  Good job!


----------



## asl_bebes

StyleEyes said:


> wow, I love this color on you. Looks lovely with your skin tone and dark hair.  Good job!




Thanks[emoji177]


----------



## nascar fan

I didn't have the nerve to wear the tights and leopard shoes, so I ended up wearing the black shoes.  I think next time I will wear the leopard ones.  What the heck, right?


----------



## Rami00

Lazy Saturday outfit.
Zara, oak and fort, uggs and Chanel


----------



## Rami00

eggtartapproved said:


> so gorgeous



Thank you :kiss:


----------



## Nan246

Hi everyone may Ijoin you? I love all your outfits and beautiful Picts
Zara jacket
Ann Taylor dress and necklace
CK bag
Clarks boots so comfy


----------



## Nan246

Nice either way! Cute shoes


----------



## Nan246

Another fall favorite
Michael Kors shoes and jewelry


----------



## Rami00

Today's ootd.


----------



## anniepersian

Jumper H&M  
Shorts Topshop
Glitter shoes New Look


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Can anyone id this sweater dress??


----------



## SLCsocialite

Here are a few of my OOTD's from the last week or so from my bloggie!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Speedy 25 and Express Vest:


----------



## nascar fan

I love red, but this is the only red outfit I own. 

(Different seasons/collections for the Valentino leopard ... but oh well!)


----------



## Perfect Day

nascar fan said:


> I love red, but this is the only red outfit I own.
> 
> (Different seasons/collections for the Valentino leopard ... but oh well!)



Absolutely beautiful outfit. Love the shoes.


----------



## nascar fan

Perfect Day said:


> Absolutely beautiful outfit. Love the shoes.


Thank you!
It's actually just a Wendy Williams skirt and top from HSN.com.


----------



## nascar fan

My favorite Valentino scarf


----------



## Nan246

Everything is lovely! Love the statement necklace!


----------



## sandralette

anniepersian said:


> Jumper H&M
> Shorts Topshop
> Glitter shoes New Look



I LOOOOVE your glitter shoes!


----------



## anniepersian

sandralette said:


> I LOOOOVE your glitter shoes!



Aww thank you!


----------



## anniepersian

A recent outfit out and about, mixture of primark and h&m


----------



## anniepersian

All black outfit with pewter sparkly boots


----------



## hopingoneday

eternitygoddess said:


> Can someone please ID this camel coat?
> 
> thecutandpaste.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/camel-coat-1.jpg


Hello dear, 
This coat is from 2012 or 2013 - it is Sandro's "Miracle" coat which came with a detachable fur overlay to the top of the lapel.  Comes up occasionally on eBay.  Calvin Klein makes a facsimile although I believe not in camel.


----------



## anniepersian

Out shopping yesterday, tried on and bought the cardigan...so comfy! 
Wearing with my sparkly boots and lV suhali


----------



## Mimmy

anniepersian said:


> Out shopping yesterday, tried on and bought the cardigan...so comfy!
> Wearing with my sparkly boots and lV suhali




Love your cardigan!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

My new Alice and Olivia dress, AV Max jewelry, Maison Du Posh python clutch and Charlotte Olympia heels.


----------



## Nan246

Beautiful dress and model!


----------



## Eleyvonnne

I'm wearing Moschino "Ready-to-bear" tee dress and tote, Nike shoes Air Max Liquid metal gold. Sporty look, just came home after gym class.


----------



## nascar fan

ootd


----------



## KittieKelly

Outfit of the day..
Carven Alpaca coat
Free People top
Joe's jeans
Sam Edelman shoes
Burberry calf hair leopard bag


----------



## EGBDF

nascar fan said:


> ootd



I love this and especially these colors together!


----------



## chocolagirl

kittiekuddles said:


> Outfit of the day..
> Carven Alpaca coat
> Free People top
> Joe's jeans
> Sam Edelman shoes
> Burberry calf hair leopard bag


love the coat!!


----------



## Docjeun

shoppinggalnyc said:


> My new Alice and Olivia dress, AV Max jewelry, Maison Du Posh python clutch and Charlotte Olympia heels.



Love it all!


----------



## phillj12

shoppinggalnyc said:


> My new Alice and Olivia dress, AV Max jewelry, Maison Du Posh python clutch and Charlotte Olympia heels.




Wow!! That's entire ensemble is stunning!!


----------



## KittieKelly

chocolagirl said:


> love the coat!!



Thank you


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks guys 



Trulyadiva said:


> Love it all!





phillj12 said:


> Wow!! That's entire ensemble is stunning!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

My latest bargainista look 

Coat: Alice and Olivia, sample sale, $99 (similar for about $1,000+)
Dress: Anna Sui metallic sheath, Rent the Runway warehouse sale, $32 (retail $480)
Bag: Marc Jacobs small Gotham, Nordstrom Rack, 80% off (retail $1,295)
Bracelet: House of Harlow 1960, Rent the Runway sample sale, $17 (retail $85)
Shoes: Rebecca Taylor Greta bootie, sample sale, $50 (retail $395)


----------



## KittieKelly

shoppinggalnyc said:


> My latest bargainista look
> 
> Coat: Alice and Olivia, sample sale, $99 (similar for about $1,000+)
> Dress: Anna Sui metallic sheath, Rent the Runway warehouse sale, $32 (retail $480)
> Bag: Marc Jacobs small Gotham, Nordstrom Rack, 80% off (retail $1,295)
> Bracelet: House of Harlow 1960, Rent the Runway sample sale, $17 (retail $85)
> Shoes: Rebecca Taylor Greta bootie, sample sale, $50 (retail $395)



Gorgeous! Love the color on you, and the coat was a steal!


----------



## eggtartapproved

shoppinggalnyc said:


> My latest bargainista look
> 
> Coat: Alice and Olivia, sample sale, $99 (similar for about $1,000+)
> Dress: Anna Sui metallic sheath, Rent the Runway warehouse sale, $32 (retail $480)
> Bag: Marc Jacobs small Gotham, Nordstrom Rack, 80% off (retail $1,295)
> Bracelet: House of Harlow 1960, Rent the Runway sample sale, $17 (retail $85)
> Shoes: Rebecca Taylor Greta bootie, sample sale, $50 (retail $395)



love this! i love the colors!!


----------



## PoohBear

shoppinggalnyc said:


> My new Alice and Olivia dress, AV Max jewelry, Maison Du Posh python clutch and Charlotte Olympia heels.




I NEED this dress in my life! Looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks so much! I didn't get a lot at the Alice and Olivia sample sale but what I did get is really special. 



PoohBear said:


> I NEED this dress in my life! Looks gorgeous on you.





eggtartapproved said:


> love this! i love the colors!!





kittiekuddles said:


> Gorgeous! Love the color on you, and the coat was a steal!


----------



## dyyong

nascar fan said:


> ootd



 Nas!! still the queen!!! elegant and classy!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Rainy day out shopping

Wildfox sweater (with ripped holes)
Free People Flare jeans
Jeffrey Campbell Lita booties (Cat tapestry print)
Hermes Gold Clemence PM Picotin Lock bag
Hermes Rodeo MM Lime bag charm


----------



## nascar fan

dyyong said:


> Nas!! still the queen!!! elegant and classy!!


Hi, dearest dyyong!!!!!!
Thank you


----------



## Apelila

I always go with classic


----------



## Ellapretty

My first midi flare skirt - paired with a Minkoff Cherry Mini Love Clutch


----------



## lovemysavior

Sunday's look:
Forever21 top and trousers
Tom Ford sunnies
Sarah Jessica Parker heels
Michael Kors watch


----------



## coconutsboston

kittiekuddles said:


> Outfit of the day..
> Carven Alpaca coat
> Free People top
> Joe's jeans
> Sam Edelman shoes
> Burberry calf hair leopard bag




Love this look!


----------



## KittieKelly

coconutsboston said:


> Love this look!



Thank you


----------



## Perfect Day

shoppinggalnyc said:


> My latest bargainista look
> 
> Coat: Alice and Olivia, sample sale, $99 (similar for about $1,000+)
> Dress: Anna Sui metallic sheath, Rent the Runway warehouse sale, $32 (retail $480)
> Bag: Marc Jacobs small Gotham, Nordstrom Rack, 80% off (retail $1,295)
> Bracelet: House of Harlow 1960, Rent the Runway sample sale, $17 (retail $85)
> Shoes: Rebecca Taylor Greta bootie, sample sale, $50 (retail $395)



Gorgeous coat


----------



## KittieKelly

Thursdays look. It was a warm xmas eve so was able to go out without a coat..yay 

Elie Tahari 100% cashmere black t-shirt
7 For All Mankind Jeans (dark olive green)
Valentino Rockstud kitten heels Noir
Hermes H bracelet and belt
Hermes Kelly Bag, black clemence 28


----------



## lovemysavior

kittiekuddles said:


> Thursdays look. It was a warm xmas eve so was able to go out without a coat..yay
> 
> Elie Tahari 100% cashmere black t-shirt
> 7 For All Mankind Jeans (dark olive green)
> Valentino Rockstud kitten heels Noir
> Hermes H bracelet and belt
> Hermes Kelly Bag, black clemence 28



Love this look &#128522;


----------



## KittieKelly

lovemysavior said:


> Love this look &#128522;



Thank you


----------



## manons88

Black dress: Nikkie 
Shoes: Marco Tozzi


----------



## Apelila

Happy Saturday everyone
Bag- Chanel WOC
Shoes- Halogen Studded flats
Dress- Nordstrom
Blazer Coat- Chanel
Brooches- Chanel
Bracelet- Hemes Clic H
Perfume- Chanel 05
Lipstick- Chanel


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love the pop of red! 



Ellapretty said:


> My first midi flare skirt - paired with a Minkoff Cherry Mini Love Clutch



Thank you 



Perfect Day said:


> Gorgeous coat



Very chic - I'm really enjoying the unseasonably warm weather this year too  



kittiekuddles said:


> Thursdays look. It was a warm xmas eve so was able to go out without a coat..yay
> 
> Elie Tahari 100% cashmere black t-shirt
> 7 For All Mankind Jeans (dark olive green)
> Valentino Rockstud kitten heels Noir
> Hermes H bracelet and belt
> Hermes Kelly Bag, black clemence 28


----------



## Mimmy

Apelila said:


> Happy Saturday everyone
> 
> Bag- Chanel WOC
> 
> Shoes- Halogen Studded flats
> 
> Dress- Nordstrom
> 
> Blazer Coat- Chanel
> 
> Brooches- Chanel
> 
> Bracelet- Hemes Clic H
> 
> Perfume- Chanel 05
> 
> Lipstick- Chanel




Very pretty look, Apelila!


----------



## Apelila

Mimmy said:


> Very pretty look, Apelila!


Thank you&#10084;&#65039; I barely post here because it seems like everyone is bloger which is they dress up and photograph professionally &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## SLCsocialite

Here are some more recent OOTDs. Everyone in this thread is so stylish!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Today's no-makeup look:

    Hat: Eugenia by Eugenia Kim, sample sale, $30
    Dress: Ellie Tahari cashmere dress, thrift store, $13
    Coat: H&M, $24
    Gloves: Carolina Amato, sample sale, $15
    Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Love backpack, sample sale, $50 (retail $355)
    Boots: Rebecca Minkoff Sari boots, sample sale, $25 (retail $495)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Zara leather jacket
F21 dress
Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac
Vince Camuto booties


----------



## LvoemyLV

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Today's no-makeup look:
> 
> Hat: Eugenia by Eugenia Kim, sample sale, $30
> Dress: Ellie Tahari cashmere dress, thrift store, $13
> Coat: H&M, $24
> Gloves: Carolina Amato, sample sale, $15
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Love backpack, sample sale, $50 (retail $355)
> Boots: Rebecca Minkoff Sari boots, sample sale, $25 (retail $495)




Love your posts! How do you find all the sample sales? That's amazing!


----------



## mmr

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Today's no-makeup look:
> 
> Hat: Eugenia by Eugenia Kim, sample sale, $30
> Dress: Ellie Tahari cashmere dress, thrift store, $13
> Coat: H&M, $24
> Gloves: Carolina Amato, sample sale, $15
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Love backpack, sample sale, $50 (retail $355)
> Boots: Rebecca Minkoff Sari boots, sample sale, $25 (retail $495)


Love the outfit and the great bargain hunting BUT what I'm focused on is your beautiful skin!


----------



## nerimanna

Happy New Year fellow TPFers! Sharing my NYE outfit  For Love and Lemons Luau dress (I am addicted I want all colors!) and Charles & Keith nude pumps.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks  I've been taking care of my skin since I was a teen and my face is one of the few things I actually spend money on. I'm addicted to Murad for skincare since they saved me from a bout with adult acne but it's probably just good genetics. 

For sample sales I follow all the NY sites and I'm on a couple VIP lists - you can also follow my blog my sample sale updates and reports 





mmr said:


> Love the outfit and the great bargain hunting BUT what I'm focused on is your beautiful skin!





LvoemyLV said:


> Love your posts! How do you find all the sample sales? That's amazing!


----------



## love_shoes

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Today's no-makeup look:
> 
> Hat: Eugenia by Eugenia Kim, sample sale, $30
> Dress: Ellie Tahari cashmere dress, thrift store, $13
> Coat: H&M, $24
> Gloves: Carolina Amato, sample sale, $15
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Love backpack, sample sale, $50 (retail $355)
> Boots: Rebecca Minkoff Sari boots, sample sale, $25 (retail $495)


 
I love your hat! It`s nice


----------



## snibor

nerimanna said:


> Happy New Year fellow TPFers! Sharing my NYE outfit  For Love and Lemons Luau dress (I am addicted I want all colors!) and Charles & Keith nude pumps.



This is stunning on you!


----------



## tubs__

shoppinggalnyc said:


> My latest bargainista look
> Coat: Alice and Olivia, sample sale, $99 (similar for about $1,000+)



Coat looks great. Awesome find!


----------



## tubs__

.


----------



## nerimanna

snibor said:


> This is stunning on you!


thanks so much! have a great day!


----------



## Flip88

kittiekuddles said:


> Thursdays look. It was a warm xmas eve so was able to go out without a coat..yay
> 
> Elie Tahari 100% cashmere black t-shirt
> 7 For All Mankind Jeans (dark olive green)
> Valentino Rockstud kitten heels Noir
> Hermes H bracelet and belt
> Hermes Kelly Bag, black clemence 28



Love your look here
- everything works.






shoppinggalnyc said:


> My latest bargainista look
> 
> Coat: Alice and Olivia, sample sale, $99 (similar for about $1,000+)
> Dress: Anna Sui metallic sheath, Rent the Runway warehouse sale, $32 (retail $480)
> Bag: Marc Jacobs small Gotham, Nordstrom Rack, 80% off (retail $1,295)
> Bracelet: House of Harlow 1960, Rent the Runway sample sale, $17 (retail $85)
> Shoes: Rebecca Taylor Greta bootie, sample sale, $50 (retail $395)



Stunning, your coat is a bargain - the fur adds glamour.  The shoes are a serious bargain!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks guys  



love_shoes said:


> I love your hat! It`s nice





tubs__ said:


> Coat looks great. Awesome find!





Flip88 said:


> Love your look here
> - everything works.
> 
> Stunning, your coat is a bargain - the fur adds glamour.  The shoes are a serious bargain!


----------



## MichelleD

DVF Wrap dress, suede Prada high heel loafers.


----------



## 1DaySoon

Limited sweater, BCBG blouse, Biala wedge boots and pants from Nordstrom Rack


----------



## anniepersian

Dress H&M 
Fur coat Primark
Trainers Nike

I'm obsessed with blue at the moment, and trying to find sequin pieces I can wear in the day!


----------



## anniepersian

Fur coat Primark
Jeans H&M
Scarf New Look 
Sunglasses Mango
Speedy 25 which I customized


----------



## nascar fan

i prob showed this or something similar last year, but ... oh well.  
MJ runway outfit.  (MJ scarf, sweater, skirt, shoes)


----------



## nascar fan

Yesterday's ootd.
WHBM clothing, Prada boots.  Wolford tights.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Very ladylike! Love!



MichelleD said:


> DVF Wrap dress, suede Prada high heel loafers.




That dot sweater is so fun! 



1DaySoon said:


> Limited sweater, BCBG blouse, Biala wedge boots and pants from Nordstrom Rack



Love sequins for day! And I'm a sucker for a fur 



anniepersian said:


> Dress H&M
> Fur coat Primark
> Trainers Nike
> 
> I'm obsessed with blue at the moment, and trying to find sequin pieces I can wear in the day!




Your looks are so chic! Nothing wrong with repeating if it's that good. And I'm obsessed with your Prada boots!!!



nascar fan said:


> i prob showed this or something similar last year, but ... oh well.
> MJ runway outfit.  (MJ scarf, sweater, skirt, shoes)


----------



## nascar fan

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Very ladylike! Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That dot sweater is so fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Love sequins for day! And I'm a sucker for a fur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your looks are so chic! Nothing wrong with repeating if it's that good. And I'm obsessed with your Prada boots!!!


On sale now at Neimans.  (online shows sold out, but they are still in the stores)


----------



## 1DaySoon

shoppinggalnyc said:


> That dot sweater is so fun!
> 
> 
> 
> !



thank you!


----------



## 1DaySoon

Topshop faux fur moto jacket, 







Gap shirt, BCBG jacket, American Eagle jeans, Guess booties and Topshop faux leather moto jacket


----------



## Mimmy

1DaySoon said:


> Topshop faux fur moto jacket,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap shirt, BCBG jacket, American Eagle jeans, Guess booties and Topshop faux leather moto jacket




Great look, 1DaySoon! Really like your necklace too!


----------



## 1DaySoon

Mimmy said:


> Great look, 1DaySoon! Really like your necklace too!



thank you very much


----------



## junebug3t

Does anyone know the brand of Keri Russell's camel coat?

http://celebritybabies.people.com/2016/01/07/keri-russell-pregnant-steps-out-chic-coat/


----------



## Freckles1

Cow girl mode


Polo vest
Anne Fontaine blouse 
AG denim
Rios of Mercedes boots


----------



## Wildflower22

Jacket and dress BCBG

Louboutin pumps

And my new Celine Trio out for her maiden voyage! (Okay, so that's the reason I'm posting because she's beautiful!)


----------



## love_shoes

You look great!


----------



## hikkichan

Romper by Sher www.twenty3.my
Shoes by Valentino
Bag by Saint Laurent


----------



## anniepersian

Outfit from today, this coat from primark keeps me nice and warm-its now £20 in the sale!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

My latest City look 

From head to toe:

    Hat: Carolina Amato, sample sale, $19
    Coat: H&M, $24
    Bag: Chloe Drew, Nordstrom Rack, $509.98 (retail $2,050!)
    Bracelet: Rebecca Minkoff, sample sale, $10
    Gloves: Carolina Amato, sample sale, $15
    Top: Forever 21, $5.50
    Dress: American Apparel, $7.50
    Jeans: Chip Forster, Nordstrom Rack, $19.98 (retail $220)
    Shoes: Rebecca Minkoff metallic rosegold Carla oxford flats, sample sale, $25 (retail $275)


----------



## angiecake




----------



## dangerouscurves

angiecake said:


> View attachment 3236402
> View attachment 3236403




I love your OTK boots! What brand is it?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Fendi Chameleon bag, Miss Sixty coat and Tamaris leather boots (high heels but very comfortable).


----------



## meowmix318

dangerouscurves said:


> Fendi Chameleon bag, Miss Sixty coat and Tamaris leather boots (high heels but very comfortable).
> View attachment 3237002




Beautiful outfit. Are you standing in a Mobile library or bookstore ?


----------



## dangerouscurves

meowmix318 said:


> Beautiful outfit. Are you standing in a Mobile library or bookstore ?




Lol! Thank you. I believe it used to be a phone booth that they turned into a free-books library. We have a lot of them here in Germany. You can take the books and if you don't read your books anymore you can put them there so people can take and read them as well [emoji4].


----------



## meowmix318

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol! Thank you. I believe it used to be a phone booth that they turned into a free-books library. We have a lot of them here in Germany. You can take the books and if you don't read your books anymore you can put them there so people can take and read them as well [emoji4].


I've heard of those but never have seen one. I'm from California.


----------



## angiecake

dangerouscurves said:


> I love your OTK boots! What brand is it?




Aquatalia! Hidden gem


----------



## dangerouscurves

angiecake said:


> Aquatalia! Hidden gem




Thank you. They look comfortable as well.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## ive_flipped

angiecake said:


> Aquatalia! Hidden gem




They are beautiful. What is the name of that boot? I tried to find it just searching Aquatalia


----------



## snibor

1DaySoon said:


> Topshop faux fur moto jacket,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap shirt, BCBG jacket, American Eagle jeans, Guess booties and Topshop faux leather moto jacket


Casual, yet so chic!  You look awesome.


----------



## loveydovey35

deltalady said:


> Blouse|Forever 21
> Skirt|Zara
> Shoes|Manolo Blahnik


 
Beautiful, edgy and classy!


----------



## 1DaySoon

snibor said:


> Casual, yet so chic!  You look awesome.



thank you


----------



## loveydovey35

I recently discovered this thread, and I love it! You are all so positive and I have gotten some great outfit ideas from the beautiful pictures that have been uploaded by its members. 


My outfit today is as follows:
Top: Theory Ribbed Viscose Top in black 
Skirt: Pencil skirt by Ann Taylor Loft in gray
Belt: BCBG 
Shoes: Stuart Weitzman "Excite Bootie" in black suede
Handbag: Givenchy Antigona in black with silver hardware 


thank you for letting me share.


----------



## angiecake

ive_flipped said:


> They are beautiful. What is the name of that boot? I tried to find it just searching Aquatalia




They are called the Rita, which I got on Amazon-- there must've not been many made because they are impossible to find then and now. Not sure why, because they are better than SW in my opinion. Sorry I can't be much help!

Today's outfit:


----------



## chocolagirl

dangerouscurves said:


> Fendi Chameleon bag, Miss Sixty coat and Tamaris leather boots (high heels but very comfortable).
> View attachment 3237002


super cute!


----------



## nascar fan

loveydovey35 said:


> I recently discovered this thread, and I love it! You are all so positive and I have gotten some great outfit ideas from the beautiful pictures that have been uploaded by its members.
> 
> 
> My outfit today is as follows:
> Top: Theory Ribbed Viscose Top in black
> Skirt: Pencil skirt by Ann Taylor Loft in gray
> Belt: BCBG
> Shoes: Stuart Weitzman "Excite Bootie" in black suede
> Handbag: Givenchy Antigona in black with silver hardware
> 
> 
> thank you for letting me share.


You remind me of ... me!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

What a fun picture - so cute!



dangerouscurves said:


> Fendi Chameleon bag, Miss Sixty coat and Tamaris leather boots (high heels but very comfortable).
> View attachment 3237002




Love! Those shoes are so cool!



loveydovey35 said:


> I recently discovered this thread, and I love it! You are all so positive and I have gotten some great outfit ideas from the beautiful pictures that have been uploaded by its members.
> 
> 
> My outfit today is as follows:
> Top: Theory Ribbed Viscose Top in black
> Skirt: Pencil skirt by Ann Taylor Loft in gray
> Belt: BCBG
> Shoes: Stuart Weitzman "Excite Bootie" in black suede
> Handbag: Givenchy Antigona in black with silver hardware
> 
> 
> thank you for letting me share.



This is such a great angle - love this pic!



angiecake said:


> They are called the Rita, which I got on Amazon-- there must've not been many made because they are impossible to find then and now. Not sure why, because they are better than SW in my opinion. Sorry I can't be much help!
> 
> Today's outfit:
> View attachment 3239244



Thanks - I have to head over there and check out the sale 



nascar fan said:


> On sale now at Neimans.  (online shows sold out, but they are still in the stores)


----------



## hhl4vr

loveydovey35 said:


> I recently discovered this thread, and I love it! You are all so positive and I have gotten some great outfit ideas from the beautiful pictures that have been uploaded by its members.
> 
> 
> My outfit today is as follows:
> Top: Theory Ribbed Viscose Top in black
> Skirt: Pencil skirt by Ann Taylor Loft in gray
> Belt: BCBG
> Shoes: Stuart Weitzman "Excite Bootie" in black suede
> Handbag: Givenchy Antigona in black with silver hardware
> 
> 
> thank you for letting me share.




Love the outfit -looks great


----------



## loveydovey35

hhl4vr said:


> Love the outfit -looks great


 


Thank you all for the positive feedback! 


I had always wanted a fur vest, but it seemed so impractical since I live in Florida and we get (what seems like) two weeks of cool weather each winter. When I saw this champagne color at a deep discount at A/E over the holidays, I decided to get it. It was hard to come up with ideas on how to wear it, but here is how I wore to the office today. 


Vest: Armani Exchange 
Blouse: Theory
Pants: Theory
Heels: Christian Louboutin "Bianca"


----------



## absolutpink

loveydovey35 said:


> Thank you all for the positive feedback!
> 
> 
> I had always wanted a fur vest, but it seemed so impractical since I live in Florida and we get (what seems like) two weeks of cool weather each winter. When I saw this champagne color at a deep discount at A/E over the holidays, I decided to get it. It was hard to come up with ideas on how to wear it, but here is how I wore to the office today.
> 
> 
> Vest: Armani Exchange
> Blouse: Theory
> Pants: Theory
> Heels: Christian Louboutin "Bianca"



This outfit is fantastic!


----------



## loveydovey35

hhl4vr said:


> Love the outfit -looks great




Thank you!


----------



## meowmix318

loveydovey35 said:


> Thank you all for the positive feedback!
> 
> 
> I had always wanted a fur vest, but it seemed so impractical since I live in Florida and we get (what seems like) two weeks of cool weather each winter. When I saw this champagne color at a deep discount at A/E over the holidays, I decided to get it. It was hard to come up with ideas on how to wear it, but here is how I wore to the office today.
> 
> 
> Vest: Armani Exchange
> Blouse: Theory
> Pants: Theory
> Heels: Christian Louboutin "Bianca"



Looks great! You totally nailed it.


----------



## 1DaySoon

J Crew jacket, aqua skirt. timberland boots, random white shirt


----------



## 1DaySoon

DIY cardigan and shirt, ferragamo pumps and Laundry pants


----------



## loveydovey35

Looking great ladies!


Todays outfit:
Jacket: Marissa Webb
Pants: J. Crew
Sweater: Ann Taylor
Heels: Stuart Weitzman "Queen" in Leopard
Handbag: Prada


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Yesterday's very warm #OOTD from head to toe. I actually sweat whenever I wear this fur because it's so warm and I always wear socks on top of my tights to keep my toes from falling off.

    Hat: Portolano Cashmere, Century 21, $3.50
    Sunglasses: Moschino, Century 21, $60 - but free with rewards
    Coat: Elizabeth and James Holland fur, sample sale, $99 (retail $1,500)
    Dress: H&M shirtdress, $5
    Skirt: Halogen, Nordstrom Rack, $3.75
    Tights: Spanx, $13, Burlington Coat Factory
    Gloves: Century 21, $4.50
    Bag: Chloe Drew, Nordstrom Rack
    Boots:Stuart Weitzman, Nordstrom Rack, $0.01


----------



## anniepersian

Coat and necklace primark
Jeans Matalan
Boots Aldo


----------



## nascar fan

Marc Jacobs runway skirt.
Prada boots
Cute kitty saying hi in the background.


----------



## Ellapretty

Taken before all the snowing began! Wearing a scarf wrap and faux leather leggings:


----------



## hellokimmiee

Ellapretty said:


> Taken before all the snowing began! Wearing a scarf wrap and faux leather leggings:




Love how cute your outfit is!


----------



## absolutpink

I saw this on another site this morning and I can't find out where it's from. Has anyone seen it anywhere?


----------



## rblite

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Yesterday's very warm #OOTD from head to toe. I actually sweat whenever I wear this fur because it's so warm and I always wear socks on top of my tights to keep my toes from falling off.
> 
> Hat: Portolano Cashmere, Century 21, $3.50
> Sunglasses: Moschino, Century 21, $60 - but free with rewards
> Coat: Elizabeth and James Holland fur, sample sale, $99 (retail $1,500)
> Dress: H&M shirtdress, $5
> Skirt: Halogen, Nordstrom Rack, $3.75
> Tights: Spanx, $13, Burlington Coat Factory
> Gloves: Century 21, $4.50
> Bag: Chloe Drew, Nordstrom Rack
> Boots:Stuart Weitzman, Nordstrom Rack, $0.01


Love your style.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

All Zara and LV Montaigne


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love that J Crew jacket - the color is AMAZING!


1DaySoon said:


> J Crew jacket, aqua skirt. timberland boots, random white shirt



You have so many great pieces! That skirt is sooo good. 


nascar fan said:


> Marc Jacobs runway skirt.
> Prada boots
> Cute kitty saying hi in the background.



Thank you! 


rblite said:


> Love your style.


----------



## fashion16

Sheinside used to have one similar. I bought it and the quality was terrible from China so I sold it on eBay but you may want to check it out just in case


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Looks like a Burberry pattern.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dress from Nordstrom
Vince Camuto Booties
Gucci Soho Disco bag


----------



## Ellapretty

hellokimmiee said:


> Love how cute your outfit is!



Thank you 

This outfit features my Minkoff Large Quilted Affair and Buffalo Plaid coat:


----------



## nascar fan

heartmymjs said:


> dress from nordstrom
> vince camuto booties
> gucci soho disco bag
> View attachment 3243529


cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

Ellapretty said:


> Thank you
> 
> This outfit features my Minkoff Large Quilted Affair and Buffalo Plaid coat:


Cute, as always


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ellapretty said:


> This outfit features my Minkoff Large Quilted Affair and Buffalo Plaid coat:




Looking good as always!!!


nascar fan said:


> cute!!!!!!!!




Thank you!!!


----------



## hikkichan

Romper by Sher by Twenty3

Shoes by Aldo

Bag by Saint Laurent

Apple Watch Rose Gold


----------



## forever.elise

HeartMyMJs said:


> Dress from Nordstrom
> Vince Camuto Booties
> Gucci Soho Disco bag
> View attachment 3243529




Shoes are hot!!! 

Love your bag, too!!!


----------



## nascar fan

Matchy-matchy Valentino bag and shoes, plus my Sleeping Beauty turquoise/black agate bracelet and necklace.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

forever.elise said:


> Shoes are hot!!!
> 
> Love your bag, too!!!




Thank you love!!



nascar fan said:


> Matchy-matchy Valentino bag and shoes, plus my Sleeping Beauty turquoise/black agate bracelet and necklace.


Stunning as always!!!


----------



## czienkosky

Hi all - can anyone identify this coat?


----------



## nascar fan

top:  WHBM
skirt:  Nords
Valentino shoes
cute kitty


----------



## thegoldencage

I need to learn to take better pictures!
Aritzia sweater, COS top, VS leggings, Dolce Vita low ankle boots, Givenchy Pandora!


----------



## snibor

nascar fan said:


> top:  WHBM
> skirt:  Nords
> Valentino shoes
> cute kitty


Love this!  Looks great!


----------



## loveydovey35

Happy Friday everyone! 


Todays outfit:


Blazer: J. Crew
Shirt: Theory
Belt: J. Crew
Pants: Vineyardvines
Shoes: Stuart Weitzman
Handbag: Prada


----------



## loveydovey35

Can anyone help me ID this jacket or something similar, that Anne Hathaway wore in the movie, the "Intern."  I love the color and want to add some color to my closet.


----------



## uhkiwi

loveydovey35 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> Todays outfit:
> 
> 
> Blazer: J. Crew
> Shirt: Theory
> Belt: J. Crew
> Pants: Vineyardvines
> Shoes: Stuart Weitzman
> Handbag: Prada


cute little belt!!


----------



## uhkiwi

Posting a late outfit from NYE

Charlotte Russe crop top and skirt
Kate Spade Whiskers cat flats
Oak Varsity Jacket


----------



## loveydovey35

It is still "cold" in South Florida, and so I am trying to break out my winter clothes while I can. The office is so cold year round because it is so hot and humid outside, that the AC is on 24/7.  I find myself buying sweaters and layers year round, this is the only way that I can survive the artic indoor temperature (and I melt when I go outside). 


It is so difficult for me to put together "cold" weather looks, so please bear with me. 


Todays outfit:


Jacket: J. Crew
Top: Ann Taylor
Skirt: J. Crew
Pantyhose: Spanx
Boots: Tory Burch 


I think the skirt is a little short for a woman my age, or the office, so I may be retiring it after today.


----------



## Emma2016

What a lovely weekend, just hang out with my friends, having fun all day. It's great to find this red ruched bodice dress which I love it so much.  Can't wait for the next weekend!​


----------



## loveydovey35

Emma2016 said:


> View attachment 3253667
> 
> 
> What a lovely weekend, just hang out with my friends, having fun all day. It's great to find this red ruched bodice dress which I love it so much.  Can't wait for the next weekend!​


 


Gorgeous! You looks stunning!


----------



## hikkichan

Top: Sher by Twenty3, Pants: Sher by Twenty3, Shoes: Adidas Originals, Bag: Proenza Schouler PS1 in Purple Rain


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Zara jeans/top/scarf
Boots from Nordstrom 
LV Montaigne


----------



## nascar fan

emma2016 said:


> View attachment 3253667
> 
> what a lovely weekend, just hang out with my friends, having fun all day. It's great to find this red ruched bodice dress which i love it so much.  Can't wait for the next weekend!:d​


wowowowowowowow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

HeartMyMJs said:


> Zara jeans/top/scarf
> Boots from Nordstrom
> LV Montaigne
> View attachment 3254928


You look perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

MJ Bruna bag
Valentino shoes
Skirt - The Limited
Sweater - QVC
Necklace - White House Black Market.

Funny how good shoes and bag make the whole thing work.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

nascar fan said:


> You look perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!




Thank you!!



nascar fan said:


> MJ Bruna bag
> Valentino shoes
> Skirt - The Limited
> Sweater - QVC
> Necklace - White House Black Market.
> 
> Funny how good shoes and bag make the whole thing work.




Lovely as always.  Love the MJ bag!!


----------



## meowmix318

nascar fan said:


> MJ Bruna bag
> Valentino shoes
> Skirt - The Limited
> Sweater - QVC
> Necklace - White House Black Market.
> 
> Funny how good shoes and bag make the whole thing work.




Love the look !


----------



## eggtartapproved

nascar fan said:


> MJ Bruna bag
> Valentino shoes
> Skirt - The Limited
> Sweater - QVC
> Necklace - White House Black Market.
> 
> Funny how good shoes and bag make the whole thing work.



love the tone on tone!!


----------



## hikkichan

Romper: Sher by Twenty3, bag: Mansur Gavriel, shoes: Rick Owens for Adidas, bracelet: Balenciaga


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Dress: Alice + Olivia
Jacket: H&M
Shoes: Prada(with flower appliqués from a pair of my charlotte olympias)
Bag: Chanel


----------



## ive_flipped

Jeans: American Eagle 
Top: Only
Accessories: tiffany's pearl earrings, birks pearl bracelet, Rolex and Gucci disco


----------



## hellokimmiee

Akris dress
Alaia Belt
Mink scarf
Prada sling backs 
& Chloe Mini Bailey


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lvuittonaddict said:


> Dress: Alice + Olivia
> Jacket: H&M
> Shoes: Prada(with flower appliqués from a pair of my charlotte olympias)
> Bag: Chanel


 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

All zara
LV Speedy B


----------



## Ellapretty

J.Crew Necklace and Shirt, Hunter Boots and Speedy 25 Damier Ebene


----------



## chloe_chanel

lvuittonaddict said:


> Dress: Alice + Olivia
> 
> Jacket: H&M
> 
> Shoes: Prada(with flower appliqués from a pair of my charlotte olympias)
> 
> Bag: Chanel




Cute!


----------



## chloe_chanel

thegoldencage said:


> I need to learn to take better pictures!
> Aritzia sweater, COS top, VS leggings, Dolce Vita low ankle boots, Givenchy Pandora!
> View attachment 3247325




love that sweater!


----------



## chloe_chanel

thegoldencage said:


> I need to learn to take better pictures!
> Aritzia sweater, COS top, VS leggings, Dolce Vita low ankle boots, Givenchy Pandora!
> View attachment 3247325




love that sweater!


----------



## Manelieht

Ellapretty said:


> J.Crew Necklace and Shirt, Hunter Boots and Speedy 25 Damier Ebene



Love the boots!!


----------



## Manelieht

Recent Vintage Maternity Look

Zara Sweater and Coat, the rest Vintage items. The mink hat belonged to my greatgrandmother!


----------



## loveydovey35

Outfit today
Jacket: Theory
Blouse: J. Crew
Pants: J. Crew Collection
Shoes: Stuart Weitzman


----------



## loveydovey35

lvuittonaddict said:


> Dress: Alice + Olivia
> Jacket: H&M
> Shoes: Prada(with flower appliqués from a pair of my charlotte olympias)
> Bag: Chanel


 


I love the details on the shoes, and how you paired it all together, great handbag!


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a white cape blazer and my vintage flap bag:


----------



## Jujuma

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing a white cape blazer and my vintage flap bag:




Love the blazer and shoes! Brands?


----------



## phillj12

ive_flipped said:


> View attachment 3255993
> 
> Jeans: American Eagle
> Top: Only
> Accessories: tiffany's pearl earrings, birks pearl bracelet, Rolex and Gucci disco




Looks great! I have this bag and am obsessed with it! Whenever I want to wear a small bag it's my "go to"  (for the last two years)...despite my chanels and LVs!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Jujuma said:


> Love the blazer and shoes! Brands?



Sure thing! blazer is Romwe and shoes are Nine West &#128077;


----------



## sleepykris

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol! Thank you. I believe it used to be a phone booth that they turned into a free-books library. We have a lot of them here in Germany. You can take the books and if you don't read your books anymore you can put them there so people can take and read them as well [emoji4].




That's so awesome


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing a white cape blazer and my vintage flap bag:




I love this outfit!


----------



## nascar fan

Outfit:  WHBM
Bag:  Fendi
Shoes:  Gianvito Rossi
Tights:  Wolford Deluxe 50


----------



## hhl4vr

nascar fan said:


> Outfit:  WHBM
> Bag:  Fendi
> Shoes:  Gianvito Rossi
> Tights:  Wolford Deluxe 50
> View attachment 3260135
> View attachment 3260136




I love your outfit - you look amazing


----------



## Christofle

nascar fan said:


> Outfit:  WHBM
> Bag:  Fendi
> Shoes:  Gianvito Rossi
> Tights:  Wolford Deluxe 50
> View attachment 3260135
> View attachment 3260136



I love your bag, such unique texture/material combinations.


----------



## nascar fan

hhl4vr said:


> I love your outfit - you look amazing


thank you  



Christofle said:


> I love your bag, such unique texture/material combinations.


Thanks!  I needed to hear that.  I am undecided about it.  I didn't use it that day after all.  Need to make up my mind


----------



## Perfect Day

Manelieht said:


> Recent Vintage Maternity Look
> 
> Zara Sweater and Coat, the rest Vintage items. The mink hat belonged to my greatgrandmother!




Love the hat!






loveydovey35 said:


> Outfit today
> Jacket: Theory
> Blouse: J. Crew
> Pants: J. Crew Collection
> Shoes: Stuart Weitzman






stunning




Ellapretty said:


> Wearing a white cape blazer and my vintage flap bag:






really well coordinated. Love the bag.




nascar fan said:


> Outfit:  WHBM
> Bag:  Fendi
> Shoes:  Gianvito Rossi
> Tights:  Wolford Deluxe 50
> View attachment 3260135
> View attachment 3260136



Beautiful - is the bag leather? What type? It's very unusual - I love it.


----------



## Manelieht

Thank you @perfect day! It belonged to my great grandmother!



sleepykris said:


> That's so awesome





nascar fan said:


> Outfit:  WHBM
> Bag:  Fendi
> Shoes:  Gianvito Rossi
> Tights:  Wolford Deluxe 50
> View attachment 3260135
> View attachment 3260136



Love the sweater, so cute!



> Originally Posted by*dangerouscurvesLol! Thank you. I believe it used to be a phone booth that they turned into a free-books library. We have a lot of them here in Germany. You can take the books and if you don't read your books anymore you can put them there so people can take and read them as well



I found an open book shelf here recently that really used to be an old phone booth.


----------



## makup

nascar fan said:


> Outfit:  WHBM
> Bag:  Fendi
> Shoes:  Gianvito Rossi
> Tights:  Wolford Deluxe 50
> View attachment 3260135
> View attachment 3260136



Looking great!


----------



## loveydovey35

stunning

 Thank you! coming from you this is a real compliment


----------



## dangerouscurves

nascar fan said:


> Outfit:  WHBM
> Bag:  Fendi
> Shoes:  Gianvito Rossi
> Tights:  Wolford Deluxe 50
> View attachment 3260135
> View attachment 3260136




[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]. Now, this is how you do fancy! I love the outfit!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Manelieht said:


> Thank you @perfect day! It belonged to my great grandmother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the sweater, so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I found an open book shelf here recently that really used to be an old phone booth.




Girl! Where is that?


----------



## nascar fan

Perfect Day said:


> Love the hat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stunning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really well coordinated. Love the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful - is the bag leather? What type? It's very unusual - I love it.


Thanks!  The front panel is calf hair, stamped to look like furry croc. 
The sides and back are solid leather.  I really don't know what kind of leather.  Prob calf or goat.


----------



## nascar fan

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]. Now, this is how you do fancy! I love the outfit!


Thanks!


----------



## Manelieht

dangerouscurves said:


> Girl! Where is that?



In Bad Vilbel, Hesse!


----------



## nascar fan

Mixture of WHBM and QVC, of all things. 
Gianvito Rossi pumps and Fendi bag.


----------



## ive_flipped

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing a white cape blazer and my vintage flap bag:




Love this look


----------



## hikkichan

Happy Lunar New Year! 
OOTD: Xi Dress by Twenty3


----------



## loveydovey35

nascar fan said:


> Outfit:  WHBM
> Bag:  Fendi
> Shoes:  Gianvito Rossi
> Tights:  Wolford Deluxe 50
> View attachment 3260135
> View attachment 3260136


 


Beautiful! Love that Fendi handbag!


----------



## loveydovey35

It's a gorgeous day in South Florida today, but there is a definite chill in the air. I wanted to dress appropriately but not get lost in the layers. I decided to go for a gray monochrome look top to bottom, with a pop of color. 




Grey cashmere top: Theory 
Wool skirt: J Crew. 
Grey shoes: Vince. 
Pink scarf: Louis Vuitton
Not pictured: Marissa Webb coat (for the cold, brrr)


----------



## amyhill

Shopping trip


----------



## hhl4vr

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3265535
> View attachment 3265536
> View attachment 3265537
> 
> Mixture of WHBM and QVC, of all things.
> Gianvito Rossi pumps and Fendi bag.


 


You looked amazing in both outfits - love them


----------



## dotty8

hikkichan said:


> View attachment 3235739
> 
> 
> Romper by Sher http://www.twenty3.my
> Shoes by Valentino
> Bag by Saint Laurent




I like this outfit


----------



## Sappho

Love this look!!



Ellapretty said:


> Wearing a white cape blazer and my vintage flap bag:


----------



## hikkichan

dotty8 said:


> I like this outfit




Thanks!


----------



## Nan246

hikkichan said:


> View attachment 3266342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Lunar New Year!
> OOTD: Xi Dress by Twenty3



Happy new year! Love your dress!


----------



## Nan246

amyhill said:


> Shopping trip



Very classy look!


----------



## hikkichan

Nan246 said:


> Happy new year! Love your dress!




Thank you!


----------



## Vanana

ootd with Elaine Turner bag - have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## Ellapretty

Recent outfit with my H&M blazer and Ever New bag:


----------



## phillj12

Ellapretty said:


> Recent outfit with my H&M blazer and Ever New bag:




Love your look! Silly question, but where is your white tee from? I am always looking doe the "perfect" white tee to wear under jackets, cardigans.

Great bag too!


----------



## Ellapretty

phillj12 said:


> Love your look! Silly question, but where is your white tee from? I am always looking doe the "perfect" white tee to wear under jackets, cardigans.
> 
> Great bag too!



It's the Express Barcelona Cami...and it's perfect for wearing with blazers etc - I own it in multiples! Plus Express currently has 40% off all tops, so I'd definitely recommend checking it out &#128521;


----------



## michellem

Ellapretty said:


> Recent outfit with my H&M blazer and Ever New bag:



Love this look!


----------



## tweeety

Casual for the day


----------



## phillj12

Ellapretty said:


> It's the Express Barcelona Cami...and it's perfect for wearing with blazers etc - I own it in multiples! Plus Express currently has 40% off all tops, so I'd definitely recommend checking it out [emoji6]




Great! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## phillj12

Ellapretty said:


> It's the Express Barcelona Cami...and it's perfect for wearing with blazers etc - I own it in multiples! Plus Express currently has 40% off all tops, so I'd definitely recommend checking it out [emoji6]




Looked up the tank...love it! Just ordered a few! Many thanks!


----------



## tweeety

Cause it's going to rain today! &#127783;


----------



## Mimmy

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3276478
> 
> Cause it's going to rain today! &#127783;




You look great, tweeety! Love your rainy day outfit![emoji299]&#65039;


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

This year was my first real NYFW (until now I've just taken tickets from friends) - here are a few of my looks (I'm a few days behind LOL). For my fellow bargainistas, all the prices and brands are detailed on my blog 

_having problems uploading images - for some reason appearing as links - _

3.bp.blogspot.com/-FfdmIXTBHro/VsT8pRwi7sI/AAAAAAAAgQA/VjuYhgMjusE/s1600/LeHoarder%2BNYFW%2B2016%2Bstriped%2Belizabeth%2Band%2Bjames%2Bfur%2Bmoschino%2Bsunglasses.JPG

4.bp.blogspot.com/-SR_oPGCT2BA/Vr_5KUr53sI/AAAAAAAAgFM/A_nCv4af424/s1600/LeHoarder%2BNYFW%2B2016%2BPier%2B59%2Bstudios.JPG

3.bp.blogspot.com/-0zXYKTYfnSs/VsJTfkHzoHI/AAAAAAAAgKE/sRXxMV60YuY/s1600/Day%2B3%2BLeHoarder%2BNYFW%2Brebecca%2Btaylor%2Baztec%2Bfringe%2Bpullover%2BH%2526M%2Bjean%2BSophia%2BWebster%2Blacey%2Bsandal%2B6.JPG


----------



## Ellapretty

phillj12 said:


> Looked up the tank...love it! Just ordered a few! Many thanks!



Yay so glad you got it!

Here's my latest outfit pic - featuring my ZARA trench coat (purchased during their sale) and a Burberry bag my mother bought in 2002:


----------



## tweeety

Mimmy said:


> You look great, tweeety! Love your rainy day outfit![emoji299]&#65039;




Thank you! Rainy days + boots is my favorite combo!


----------



## reihaibara

Little bit overdressed. But it's Sunday! No one cares


----------



## Mimmy

reihaibara said:


> Little bit overdressed. But it's Sunday! No one cares
> View attachment 3281325




Beautiful outfit and photo, reihaibara! Love everything about it!


----------



## dangerouscurves

reihaibara said:


> Little bit overdressed. But it's Sunday! No one cares
> View attachment 3281325




Love your outfit. Who are your shoes?


----------



## reihaibara

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful outfit and photo, reihaibara! Love everything about it!


Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## reihaibara

dangerouscurves said:


> Love your outfit. Who are your shoes?


They are from isabel marant.


----------



## SLCsocialite

Here are a few of my recent OOTD's on the blog!


----------



## IndigoRose

SLCsocialite said:


> Here are a few of my recent OOTD's on the blog!


Love these 3 looks, especially the last one!


----------



## tataga

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3274850
> 
> Casual for the day



Nice one!


----------



## anniepersian

Leopard coat I found on eBay for less than £20! I love the large print 
Boots Just fab
Louis Vuitton suhali with my pink pompom from primark lol


----------



## anniepersian

Hat from primark


----------



## anniepersian

Coat and jumper from primary
Jeans Matalan 
Bag Louis Vuitton 
Sunglasses Mango
Trainers Stella McCartney for Adidas


----------



## phillj12

Ellapretty said:


> Yay so glad you got it!
> 
> Here's my latest outfit pic - featuring my ZARA trench coat (purchased during their sale) and a Burberry bag my mother bought in 2002:




Looks great!

Just got the tanks in the mail today...they are amazing!!!


----------



## chocolagirl

reihaibara said:


> Little bit overdressed. But it's Sunday! No one cares
> View attachment 3281325


cute!


----------



## chocolagirl

loveydovey35 said:


> It's a gorgeous day in South Florida today, but there is a definite chill in the air. I wanted to dress appropriately but not get lost in the layers. I decided to go for a gray monochrome look top to bottom, with a pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey cashmere top: Theory
> Wool skirt: J Crew.
> Grey shoes: Vince.
> Pink scarf: Louis Vuitton
> Not pictured: Marissa Webb coat (for the cold, brrr)


love the shoes and skirt


----------



## Ellapretty

Sneaking some Spring colors into my winter wear:


----------



## phillj12

Ellapretty said:


> Sneaking some Spring colors into my winter wear:




Love! Never thought of doing leather pants with leather boots...but I love it! Also love the  vest!


----------



## kcf68

SLCsocialite said:


> Here are a few of my recent OOTD's on the blog!


Could you tell us what brand the ditressed jeans are?  Thank you!


----------



## loveydovey35

chocolagirl said:


> love the shoes and skirt


 


Thank you, Chocolagirl!


----------



## ssangit

I love a good dress... So glad to have found this one from Halston Heritage.  Boots by Stuart Weitzman - Koko.  Carrying the Toiletry Pouch 26 by Louis Vuitton.


----------



## nascar fan

[emoji4]


----------



## emorylight

What I wore for brunch today:

Hermes Porosus Croc Kelly 28cm in fuchsia
Burberry Prorsum Trench Coat in Elderberry from their A/W15 Collection
Stuart Weitzman Long Boots (can't see from photo and I can't remember the name of the model)
Rolex Date-Just in 36mm with Everose Gold/Stainless Steel Combo, Black Dial, and Fluted Bezel (can't see from this photo)


----------



## Sweetyqbk




----------



## Sweetyqbk

ssangit said:


> I love a good dress... So glad to have found this one from Halston Heritage.  Boots by Stuart Weitzman - Koko.  Carrying the Toiletry Pouch 26 by Louis Vuitton.




Love your dress!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

emorylight said:


> What I wore for brunch today:
> 
> Hermes Porosus Croc Kelly 28cm in fuchsia
> Burberry Prorsum Trench Coat in Elderberry from their A/W15 Collection
> Stuart Weitzman Long Boots (can't see from photo and I can't remember the name of the model)
> Rolex Date-Just in 36mm with Everose Gold/Stainless Steel Combo, Black Dial, and Fluted Bezel (can't see from this photo)



Gorgeous! Love this
Your Kelly is stunning


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Minkoff mini love clutch and lots of red accents!


----------



## Nic.xo

ssangit said:


> I love a good dress... So glad to have found this one from Halston Heritage.  Boots by Stuart Weitzman - Koko.  Carrying the Toiletry Pouch 26 by Louis Vuitton.




Love that outfit!!!! And those boots are amazing! [emoji7]


----------



## Mimmy

Ellapretty said:


> With my Minkoff mini love clutch and lots of red accents!




So cute!


----------



## meowmix318

Ellapretty said:


> With my Minkoff mini love clutch and lots of red accents!



Love this casual outfit. Actually love all your outfit posts


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Ellapretty said:


> With my Minkoff mini love clutch and lots of red accents!




Love this [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tweeety

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## michellem

meowmix318 said:


> love this casual outfit. Actually love all your outfit posts



+1!


----------



## Allshinythings

Ellapretty said:


> With my Minkoff mini love clutch and lots of red accents!




Nice! Cute sweatshirt!


----------



## Ellapretty

meowmix318 said:


> Love this casual outfit. Actually love all your outfit posts



 






AmokedFish said:


> Nice! Cute sweatshirt!





michellem said:


> +1!





Sweetyqbk said:


> Love this [emoji173]&#65039;





Mimmy said:


> So cute!



Thank you so much! I was hoping this sweatshirt would have come in time for Valentine's Day - the red lips seem very appropriate LOL!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I hardly post here but thought that my outfit is quite funny..stripes overload! Even my umbrella is stripe-y!


----------



## Mimmy

Chinese Warrior said:


> I hardly post here but thought that my outfit is quite funny..stripes overload! Even my umbrella is stripe-y!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292014




Very cute stripe-y outfit, Chinese Warrior!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Few days ago OOTD
Nike sneakers
Forever 21 dress
Andrew Marc coat
Givenchy purse


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Absolutely loving my sequin pineapple T from H&M![emoji7]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Mimmy said:


> Very cute stripe-y outfit, Chinese Warrior!




Thanks Mimmy!!


----------



## emorylight

kittiekuddles said:


> Gorgeous! Love this
> Your Kelly is stunning



Thank you!  I'm using her more now and am really surprised at how versatile she is


----------



## emorylight

What I wore for the day today:

Delvaux Dark Night Tempete GM
Burberry Garbadine Trench Coat in Pale Pink with matching leather trim
Bebe skinny jeans
Stuart Weitzman Long Boots (can't see from photo and I can't remember the name of the model)
Rolex Date-Just in 36mm with Everose Gold/Stainless Steel Combo, Black Dial, and Fluted Bezel


----------



## nascar fan

corporate ootd


----------



## eggtartapproved

nascar fan said:


> corporate ootd



love your corporate ootds - definitely wardrobe goals of mine


----------



## eggtartapproved

Jacket | Michael Kors
Top | Banana Republic
Jeans | Banana Republic
Shoes | The Wishbone Collection
Bag | Lauren by Ralph Lauren Whitby satchel
Watch | Seiko
Necklace | Swarovski


----------



## nascar fan

eggtartapproved said:


> love your corporate ootds - definitely wardrobe goals of mine


Thanks, eggtart!


----------



## nascar fan

eggtartapproved said:


> Jacket | Michael Kors
> Top | Banana Republic
> Jeans | Banana Republic
> Shoes | The Wishbone Collection
> Bag | Lauren by Ralph Lauren Whitby satchel
> Watch | Seiko
> Necklace | Swarovski


Love that jacket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you look perfect!


----------



## eggtartapproved

nascar fan said:


> Love that jacket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> you look perfect!


thank you! I love that jacket - it was an impulse buy one year, but absolutely happy I got it


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> Jacket | Michael Kors
> Top | Banana Republic
> Jeans | Banana Republic
> Shoes | The Wishbone Collection
> Bag | Lauren by Ralph Lauren Whitby satchel
> Watch | Seiko
> Necklace | Swarovski




Great look, eggtart! Love the Michael Kors jacket too!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mimmy said:


> Great look, eggtart! Love the Michael Kors jacket too!



tnx, Mimmy!


----------



## kcf68

eggtartapproved said:


> 2.bp.blogspot.com/-XQXRT__I1qc/VtyzQwFyA9I/AAAAAAAAC8c/hP6VPQwz2Y0/s1600/FullSizeRender.jpg
> 
> Jacket | Michael Kors
> Top | Banana Republic
> Jeans | Banana Republic
> Shoes | The Wishbone Collection
> Bag | Lauren by Ralph Lauren Whitby satchel
> Watch | Seiko
> Necklace | Swarovski


Very cute!


----------



## eggtartapproved

kcf68 said:


> Very cute!



Tnx so much!


----------



## nascar fan

eggtartapproved said:


> thank you! I love that jacket - it was an impulse buy one year, but absolutely happy I got it


Sometimes those impulse buys are the best!  Think too much about something and it takes away from it.


----------



## Ellie. N

What I wore five days ago for a bohemian look :

H&M Skirt
Asos Blouse
Asos Suede Vest
Zara Booties


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Zara boots
Dress from Nordstrom 
LV Pochette Metis


----------



## eggtartapproved

HeartMyMJs said:


> Zara boots
> Dress from Nordstrom
> LV Pochette Metis
> View attachment 3296314



love the dress


----------



## HeartMyMJs

eggtartapproved said:


> love the dress


 
Thank you!!


----------



## Ellie. N

Wore this maxi skirt for lunch the other day, love it !


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Office day!
Jbrand pants
Loubotin shoes
Givenchy bag
Jones New York shirt
Forever 21 top
[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ive_flipped

nascar fan said:


> corporate ootd




Love it!!


----------



## ive_flipped

HeartMyMJs said:


> Zara boots
> Dress from Nordstrom
> LV Pochette Metis
> View attachment 3296314




Love this look...


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ive_flipped said:


> Love this look...




Thank you!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## nascar fan

HeartMyMJs said:


> Zara boots
> Dress from Nordstrom
> LV Pochette Metis
> View attachment 3296314




Love this!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

nascar fan said:


> Love this!!!




Hi!!  Thanks!!  You're always looking great!!!


----------



## gail13

HeartMyMJs said:


> Zara boots
> Dress from Nordstrom
> LV Pochette Metis
> View attachment 3296314



Very cute, who is the dress designer?


----------



## Divealicious

nascar fan said:


> corporate ootd



I love this look!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

gail13 said:


> Very cute, who is the dress designer?




Thank you!  I think it's Roe and De.[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Chinese Warrior

It's a budget day here..

H&M sequin T
Zara BF jeans 
H&M red pumps (just got them today as I wanted to venture into red shoes)


----------



## Mimmy

Chinese Warrior said:


> It's a budget day here..
> 
> H&M sequin T
> Zara BF jeans
> H&M red pumps (just got them today as I wanted to venture into red shoes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298723




Great look, Chinese Warrior! Love the tee and your MbMJ phone case![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> It's a budget day here..
> 
> H&M sequin T
> Zara BF jeans
> H&M red pumps (just got them today as I wanted to venture into red shoes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298723




Love it!!!  Love your heels!!!  Red is my favorite color!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

This was from last night's affair.
Zara dess, jacket and heels
Chanel Jumbo


----------



## LakeLake

HeartMyMJs said:


> This was from last night's affair.
> Zara dess, jacket and heels
> Chanel Jumbo
> View attachment 3298959



Sooo fab! Your coat is giving Cruella vibes with that big, fluffy collar &#128525;


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> This was from last night's affair.
> Zara dess, jacket and heels
> Chanel Jumbo
> View attachment 3298959




You do Zara so well, babe!![emoji106][emoji108]


----------



## ive_flipped

Chinese Warrior said:


> It's a budget day here..
> 
> H&M sequin T
> Zara BF jeans
> H&M red pumps (just got them today as I wanted to venture into red shoes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298723




Love this...and great red shoes!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

LakeLake said:


> Sooo fab! Your coat is giving Cruella vibes with that big, fluffy collar [emoji7]




Haha!  Love it!!


Chinese Warrior said:


> You do Zara so well, babe!![emoji106][emoji108]




Thank you always!![emoji8]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Reviving my 7 years old Mango flare jeans for a pizza night outing..I had forgotten how much I love flare jeans! 

P.S. These red H&M pumps are comfortable and TTS.


----------



## hellokimmiee

In Miami for a friends wedding [emoji173]&#65039;
Gucci dress and shoes.
Valentino purse.


----------



## Freckles1

hellokimmiee said:


> In Miami for a friends wedding [emoji173]&#65039;
> Gucci dress and shoes.
> Valentino purse.
> 
> View attachment 3300432




You are gorgeous!! Have so much fun!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Freckles1 said:


> You are gorgeous!! Have so much fun!!




Thank you!


----------



## LKKay

hellokimmiee said:


> In Miami for a friends wedding [emoji173]&#65039;
> Gucci dress and shoes.
> Valentino purse.
> 
> View attachment 3300432



Stunning!


----------



## dangerouscurves

hellokimmiee said:


> In Miami for a friends wedding [emoji173]&#65039;
> Gucci dress and shoes.
> Valentino purse.
> 
> View attachment 3300432




You look pretty and classy!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

nascar fan said:


> corporate ootd



Love this outfit. You've given me a ideal.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I am going to live in this color combo for the week, too hot & humid!

Shoes: Ferragamo Varina
Jeans: Sfera (Spanish)
Tshirt dress: H&M


----------



## pippi_

Can anyone ID this dress on Lara Bingle Worthington?

HERE

At first thought it was a skirt and top but then saw THIS photo definitely a dress due to the zip. 

Thanks


----------



## pxhoxo

J. Crew COLLECTION LEATHER MOTORCYCLE JACKET is the perfect leather jacket I've been looking for, but unfortunately they don't come in black. Can I get some suggestions on alternatives that look like this jacket but in black. Preferably real leather jacket. Thanks in advance.

[url]https://www.jcrew.com/ca/womens_category/outerwear/leather/PRDOVR~E1781/E1781.jsp?srcCode=AFFI00001&siteId=UBAokkJVcos-efXC2ARWVexoEyNyNL0hJw[/URL]

cdnd.lystit.com/520/650/n/photos/359f-2016/01/26/jcrew-ash-collection-leather-motorcycle-jacket-gray-product-0-361675492-normal.jpeg


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Me out doing s few returns today


----------



## bagnshoe

Booties : RL
Dress: Papaya brand


----------



## Ellapretty

Forever21 DIY top, H&M jeans & Coach Outlet bag:


----------



## meowmix318

Ellapretty said:


> Forever21 DIY top, H&M jeans & Coach Outlet bag:



Cute. Love the look.


----------



## Tbs717

Sweetyqbk said:


> Me out doing s few returns today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303064



I love your givenchy!


----------



## Tbs717

This is a picture from summer in NYC! My favorite type of summer/spring outfit

Shorts: boutique 
Flats: Valentino rockstud 
Sunnies: Dior
Bag: Louis Vuitton delightful GM


----------



## Tbs717

hellokimmiee said:


> In Miami for a friends wedding [emoji173]&#65039;
> Gucci dress and shoes.
> Valentino purse.
> 
> View attachment 3300432


b
Oh so hot !!! Dress looks amazing on you


----------



## LKKay

Chinese Warrior said:


> I am going to live in this color combo for the week, too hot & humid!
> 
> Shoes: Ferragamo Varina
> Jeans: Sfera (Spanish)
> Tshirt dress: H&M
> 
> View attachment 3302209



Cute! Love the colour scheme


----------



## meowmix318

Tbs717 said:


> This is a picture from summer in NYC! My favorite type of summer/spring outfit
> 
> Shorts: boutique
> Flats: Valentino rockstud
> Sunnies: Dior
> Bag: Louis Vuitton delightful GM



Love the carefree look


----------



## hellokimmiee

Tbs717 said:


> b
> 
> Oh so hot !!! Dress looks amazing on you




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Tbs717

meowmix318 said:


> Love the carefree look



Thanks! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## ScottyGal

Dress - Topshop 
Bag - Louis Vuitton 
Cardigan - Oasis


----------



## Freckles1

Happy St Patrick's Day! This is as green as I get!!


----------



## ive_flipped

Happy St Patrick's Day. This is all I had this year a simple old navy tank and my AE skinny jeans. My daughter was done up though


----------



## LKKay

_Lee said:


> Dress - Topshop
> Bag - Louis Vuitton
> Cardigan - Oasis



Love the dress!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Tbs717 said:


> This is a picture from summer in NYC! My favorite type of summer/spring outfit
> 
> 
> 
> Shorts: boutique
> 
> Flats: Valentino rockstud
> 
> Sunnies: Dior
> 
> Bag: Louis Vuitton delightful GM




Amazing!!!


----------



## Allshinythings

Ellapretty said:


> Forever21 DIY top, H&M jeans & Coach Outlet bag:




Love the outfit!


----------



## Allshinythings

TGIF! 

Top: Zara
Jeans: GAP
Shoes: Michael Kors


----------



## Tbs717

Sweetyqbk said:


> Amazing!!!



Thanks!  missing summer days


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Tbs717 said:


> Thanks!  missing summer days




With this outfit you need to move somewhere where it's always summer lol


----------



## staceyjan

ive_flipped said:


> View attachment 3304500
> 
> 
> Happy St Patrick's Day. This is all I had this year a simple old navy tank and my AE skinny jeans. My daughter was done up though
> View attachment 3304509



She is so cute!!!!


----------



## ive_flipped

staceyjan said:


> She is so cute!!!!




Thanks  she's my pride and joy


----------



## deej87

hikkichan said:


> View attachment 3253984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Sher by Twenty3, Pants: Sher by Twenty3, Shoes: Adidas Originals, Bag: Proenza Schouler PS1 in Purple Rain




Love this! Love your style!


----------



## deej87

kittiekuddles said:


> Rainy day out shopping
> 
> Wildfox sweater (with ripped holes)
> Free People Flare jeans
> Jeffrey Campbell Lita booties (Cat tapestry print)
> Hermes Gold Clemence PM Picotin Lock bag
> Hermes Rodeo MM Lime bag charm




I love your outfits!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Tbs717 said:


> I love your givenchy!




Thank you [emoji173]&#65039; was a recent addition


----------



## Ellapretty

Spring changed its mind - so still in faux fur, with my vintage Coach bag:


----------



## ScottyGal

LKKay said:


> Love the dress!



Thanks - even better that I got it on sale for half price!


----------



## ScottyGal

Work outfit:






Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Chinese Warrior

DD & I are in similar yellow/white dresses (Zara) for her school's flower fair.. she is ready for Spring break, me not so much![emoji23]


----------



## Divealicious

Chinese Warrior said:


> DD & I are in similar yellow/white dresses (Zara) for her school's flower fair.. she is ready for Spring break, me not so much![emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309427


So cute [emoji4]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Went make-up shopping yesterday with YSL small monogramme bag and no, those are not Valentinos, those are BCBG heels.


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper - Hollister
Jeans - Topshop
Shoes - Vans
Bag - Louis Vuitton






Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## manons88

Blazer: HM 
Jeans: Levis 
Shoes: Van Haren 
Shirt: Nikkie


----------



## Abby305

I loved this outfit today! Culottes and blazer are from Banana Republic, blouse is Loft, shoes are Stuart Weitzman, bag is a trashed up old H&M bag


----------



## meowmix318

Abby305 said:


> I loved this outfit today! Culottes and blazer are from Banana Republic, blouse is Loft, shoes are Stuart Weitzman, bag is a trashed up old H&M bag




Love your outfit too


----------



## Abby305

meowmix318 said:


> Love your outfit too



Thanks! I admittedly hated the culotte trend when it first (re)appeared. I've since eaten crow and fallen in love. Banana Republic didn't help matters either, I found those, a gorgeous navy culotte jumpsuit, and to top it off, a pair of beautiful, white silk culottes for only $8!


----------



## meowmix318

Abby305 said:


> Thanks! I admittedly hated the culotte trend when it first (re)appeared. I've since eaten crow and fallen in love. Banana Republic didn't help matters either, I found those, a gorgeous navy culotte jumpsuit, and to top it off, a pair of beautiful, white silk culottes for only $8!



Great deal  Thank you for posting your outfit. I always look forward to this thread for ideas and inspiration


----------



## manons88

My outfit of the day. 
Leather jacket:Gypsy 
Jeans:Nikkie 
Bag: Gucci


----------



## anitalilac

manons88 said:


> My outfit of the day.
> Leather jacket:Gypsy
> Jeans:Nikkie
> Bag: Gucci



I love your shoes!


----------



## ScottyGal

Dress - Boohoo 
Shoes - Burberry 
Bag - Kate Spade 
Necklace - Charming Charlie


----------



## Mimmy

_Lee said:


> Dress - Boohoo
> Shoes - Burberry
> Bag - Kate Spade
> Necklace - Charming Charlie




Great outfit, Lee!


----------



## ScottyGal

Mimmy said:


> Great outfit, Lee!



Thanks


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Top: Sfera silk floral top
Jeans: Zara 
Wedge heels: from a tiny shop in Hong Kong
Bag: Goyard
DD's sandals: Zara


----------



## Mimmy

Chinese Warrior said:


> Top: Sfera silk floral top
> Jeans: Zara
> Wedge heels: from a tiny shop in Hong Kong
> Bag: Goyard
> DD's sandals: Zara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315224




Great look, Chinese Warrior! Love the additional little feet and sandals too!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Mimmy said:


> Great look, Chinese Warrior! Love the additional little feet and sandals too!




Thank you, Mimmy!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Mummy's night out!


----------



## ScottyGal

Cardigan - Principles 
Top - Jane Norman 
Jeans - Topshop 
Shoes - Marc by Marc Jacobs 
Bag - Kate Spade


----------



## LKKay

Chinese Warrior said:


> Mummy's night out!
> View attachment 3316237



Lovely


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Went out to a dinner with a few friends
Top Forever 21
Basic black pencil skirt
Shoes Chanel
Belt Hermes


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - South 
Jeans - Topshop 
Shoes - Kit
Bag - Kate Spade 
Necklace - Kate Spade


----------



## Ellapretty

Loving flared midi skirts! This one is from Romwe, worn with my vintage Chanel bag & Old Navy flats.


----------



## meowmix318

Ellapretty said:


> Loving flared midi skirts! This one is from Romwe, worn with my vintage Chanel bag & Old Navy flats.



Love the added color


----------



## roxies_mom

Ellapretty said:


> Loving flared midi skirts! This one is from Romwe, worn with my vintage Chanel bag & Old Navy flats.


So cute! But you always look great.[emoji41]


----------



## ScottyGal

.


----------



## ScottyGal

Off to an engagement party:
Dress - Motel 
Bag - Chanel
Shoes - Christian Louboutin


----------



## sunshinesash

_Lee said:


> Off to an engagement party:
> Dress - Motel
> Bag - Chanel
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin


OMGosh that Chanel 

PS Your hair is amazing!

OOTD:
Cream sweater- local boutique 
Pants- Jbrand black jeans 
Shoes- DVF flats 
Bag- Longchamp Lm Metal


----------



## hellokimmiee

Feeling [emoji92] tonight 

Dress: Ashish
Shoes: Stuart Weitzman
Purse: Gucci


----------



## heychar

Can anyone help me find the make of these sunglasses please..


----------



## ScottyGal

I'm calling this look 'hangover chic' and it's sole purpose is for me to drive to mcdonalds for some food &#127839;&#127846;

Top - Topshop 
Jeans - Topshop 
Shoes - Louis Vuitton 
Bag - Chanel


----------



## LemonDrop

I  these boyfriend Jean Capris Gwen Stefani was wearing on SNL. Sorry about the picture quality but I looked and looked for a good quality pic online and resorted to pics off my TV screen.  please ID

Pic 1 of 2


----------



## LemonDrop

And this.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Date night with hubby![emoji173]&#65039; 
Sweater and boots by Zara
Hudson jeans
LV Mon Monogram


----------



## Mimmy

HeartMyMJs said:


> Date night with hubby![emoji173]&#65039;
> Sweater and boots by Zara
> Hudson jeans
> LV Mon Monogram
> View attachment 3320658




Great date night outfit, HeartMyMJs!


----------



## ScottyGal

Having a 'Gucci' day with my trainers & bag &#128516;

Jumper - Ted Baker
Jeans - Topshop 
Shoes - Gucci
Bag - Gucci


----------



## meowmix318

_Lee said:


> Having a 'Gucci' day with my trainers & bag &#128516;
> 
> Jumper - Ted Baker
> Jeans - Topshop
> Shoes - Gucci
> Bag - Gucci



Love you outfits


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mimmy said:


> Great date night outfit, HeartMyMJs!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## Allshinythings

_Lee said:


> Dress - Boohoo
> Shoes - Burberry
> Bag - Kate Spade
> Necklace - Charming Charlie




Love your dress!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

_Lee said:


> Having a 'Gucci' day with my trainers & bag [emoji1]
> 
> Jumper - Ted Baker
> Jeans - Topshop
> Shoes - Gucci
> Bag - Gucci




Consistently loving ur style! Keep it up girl


----------



## ScottyGal

AmokedFish said:


> Love your dress!





Sweetyqbk said:


> Consistently loving ur style! Keep it up girl



Thank you


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Warehouse 
Jeans - Topshop 
Shoes - Tu
Bag - Chanel


----------



## PrudencePetite

My OOTD of the day

A blue and Yellow match up!


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## Chinese Warrior

Vacation outfit in Bali[emoji12]
Top: H&M
Shorts: Sfera 
	

		
			
		

		
	




So happy to find this top last week, very pretty lace.


----------



## Mimmy

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 3324026



Cool looking outfit, Nefedov!



Chinese Warrior said:


> Vacation outfit in Bali[emoji12]
> Top: H&M
> Shorts: Sfera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324261
> 
> 
> So happy to find this top last week, very pretty lace.



The top is really beautiful; great vacation outfit! A bit jelly of you being in Bali! [emoji6]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chinese Warrior said:


> Vacation outfit in Bali[emoji12]
> Top: H&M
> Shorts: Sfera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324261
> 
> 
> So happy to find this top last week, very pretty lace.




Oh! I miss Bali. Have fun! You look so comfy and chic!


----------



## chickenruns

Can anyone help me ID this outfit. It looks like a matching set.

http://cde.3.elcomercio.pe/ima/0/1/3/4/5/1345773/base_image.jpg
http://www.klatsch-tratsch.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/wenn23685085.jpg

Thanks a lot.


----------



## SakuraSakura

My OOTD. 

Hoodie: Adidas.
Hat: Adidas
Bag: Louis Vuitton
Shirt: Coquelicot.


----------



## dangerouscurves

SakuraSakura said:


> View attachment 3324608
> 
> 
> My OOTD.
> 
> Hoodie: Adidas.
> Hat: Adidas
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Shirt: Coquelicot.




Awwww! Oldie but a goodie!!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

SakuraSakura said:


> View attachment 3324608
> 
> 
> My OOTD.
> 
> Hoodie: Adidas.
> Hat: Adidas
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Shirt: Coquelicot.


love your adidas hoodie, i collect them too!


----------



## Sweet Fire

SakuraSakura said:


> View attachment 3324608
> 
> 
> My OOTD.
> 
> Hoodie: Adidas.
> Hat: Adidas
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Shirt: Coquelicot.


 
Love the jacket!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Ellapretty said:


> Loving flared midi skirts! This one is from Romwe, worn with my vintage Chanel bag & Old Navy flats.


 
Super cute!


----------



## SakuraSakura

eggtartapproved said:


> love your adidas hoodie, i collect them too!




I absolutely adore this hoodie. It's Adidas for Twik and there was only one large. I snatched it up in a heartbeat. It's so comfortable and feminine with an edge.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The top is really beautiful; great vacation outfit! A bit jelly of you being in Bali! [emoji6][/QUOTE]





dangerouscurves said:


> Oh! I miss Bali. Have fun! You look so comfy and chic!




Thank you ladies!! I am liking this off shoulder trend a  LOT!! And yes, Bali is simply awesome. I scored some  really unique beach pieces in Semjnyak. LOVE!


----------



## ScottyGal

Dress - H&M
Bag - Chanel
Cardigan - Vero Modal
Shoes (not on in pic!) - Tu


----------



## meowmix318

_Lee said:


> Dress - H&M
> Bag - Chanel
> Cardigan - Vero Modal
> Shoes (not on in pic!) - Tu




Love the outfit and your dog.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Haven't been here in a while, everyone is looking great! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

PrudencePetite said:


> My OOTD of the day
> 
> 
> 
> A blue and Yellow match up!




I love it!


----------



## euriental

Two new items that I couldn't wait for summer to wear (so I found an excuse to wear them together); this Dsquared dress and Bottega Veneta bag. The shoes are older, by Vince Camuto. Hope you like the outfit!


----------



## hellokimmiee

euriental said:


> Two new items that I couldn't wait for summer to wear (so I found an excuse to wear them together); this Dsquared dress and Bottega Veneta bag. The shoes are older, by Vince Camuto. Hope you like the outfit!




You look gorgeous! Love the action shot


----------



## meowmix318

euriental said:


> Two new items that I couldn't wait for summer to wear (so I found an excuse to wear them together); this Dsquared dress and Bottega Veneta bag. The shoes are older, by Vince Camuto. Hope you like the outfit!




Yea love your style


----------



## SakuraSakura

More like accessories of the day!


----------



## SakuraSakura

This is my outfit for today:


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I wanted to wear my new neon beaded tassel necklaces from Bali...
T-shirt: H&M 
Skinny: Zara
Bag: Prada


----------



## euriental

hellokimmiee said:


> You look gorgeous! Love the action shot


Thanks so much, Kimmie!


----------



## euriental

meowmix318 said:


> Yea love your style


Thank you


----------



## Mimmy

Chinese Warrior said:


> I wanted to wear my new neon beaded tassel necklaces from Bali...
> T-shirt: H&M
> Skinny: Zara
> Bag: Prada
> View attachment 3327851




Love your beaded necklaces!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Rebecca Minkoff Quilted Affair, Romwe Cape, H&M jeans and ZARA heels


----------



## roseykitten

Hi everyone! First post so please excuse me if this isn't correct! 

This is an outfit I love! Shoes are Vans and the jumper is TopShop [emoji3]


----------



## meowmix318

roseykitten said:


> Hi everyone! First post so please excuse me if this isn't correct!
> 
> This is an outfit I love! Shoes are Vans and the jumper is TopShop [emoji3]



Looks great


----------



## roseykitten

meowmix318 said:


> Looks great


Thank you &#128515;&#128058;


----------



## ScottyGal

Jacket - Boohoo
Dress - Boohoo 
Bag - Chanel


----------



## SakuraSakura




----------



## Chinese Warrior

Mimmy said:


> Love your beaded necklaces!




Thank you, Mimmy! I am having lots of fun with them!


----------



## nerimanna

outfits over the weekend

Alice McCall Room is on fire dress
Chanel canvas flap bag
Posh Pocket flats

Peacock embroidered dress
the same Chanel canvas flap bag
Huxley lace up flats











instagram: @anna.miren


----------



## hellokimmiee

nerimanna said:


> outfits over the weekend
> 
> Alice McCall Room is on fire dress
> Chanel canvas flap bag
> Posh Pocket flats
> 
> Peacock embroidered dress
> the same Chanel canvas flap bag
> Huxley lace up flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram: @anna.miren




Very feminine looks, so lovely!


----------



## nerimanna

hellokimmiee said:


> Very feminine looks, so lovely!


thank you! have a nice day


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Because sometimes you just need Mickey in ur life


----------



## PrincessCypress

Top: Lilly Pulitzer
Jeans: Mossimo
Necklace: Lilly Pulitzer
Bracelet & ring: Hawaiian Heirloom
Bag: Chanel


----------



## Ellapretty

Dress: eShakti custom, heels: Marc Fisher from Winners, bag: Ever New


----------



## PrincessCypress

Dress: Lilly Pulitzer for Target
Bag: Lilly Pulitzer for Target
Sandals: Lilly Pulitzer for Target

Yesterday was the one year anniversary of the Lilly Pulitzer for Target collaboration, so I celebrated by wearing my favorite print from the line, Nosie Posey!


----------



## RollingStone

Great top!


----------



## skislope15

This top came up on my Facebook feed on one of the scam China sites, does anyone know who originally made it? I'm desperate to find it.

Thanks[
ATTACH]3335378[/ATTACH]


----------



## hikkichan

Overalls: Spiral Girl
Top: Uniqlo x Jonathan Liang
Shoes: Adidas
Bag: PS1 Medium in Purple Rain


----------



## anniepersian

SakuraSakura said:


> View attachment 3329050



Nice colourful look!.... And finally I have a bag twin for this bag! Lol


----------



## anniepersian

Dress £7 Topshop sale! 
Necklace £9 Primark 

Wore this last week


----------



## meowmix318

anniepersian said:


> Dress £7 Topshop sale!
> Necklace £9 Primark
> 
> Wore this last week



Love this outfit


----------



## eggtartapproved

Cardigan | Sparrow
Layering piece | Banana Republic
Jeans | Banana Republic
Bag | Gucci Guccissima Boston
Shoes | Stuart Weitzman


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Out to dinner yesterday


----------



## TokyoBound

_Lee said:


> I'm calling this look 'hangover chic' and it's sole purpose is for me to drive to mcdonalds for some food &#127839;&#127846;
> 
> Top - Topshop
> Jeans - Topshop
> Shoes - Louis Vuitton
> Bag - Chanel



 This is the best OOTD description I think I've ever read.    Also, your hangover outfit is very stylish, it inspires me to up my game next time after a night out


----------



## couturequeen

Can anyone ID this yellow jacket on Padma?


----------



## ive_flipped

Jacket: kismet
Top: dex
Jeans: GAP jegging
Earrings: Tiffany's
Necklace: Chanel
Purse: Louis Vuitton
Boots: Browns Couture


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Jane Norman
Cardigan - Hollister 
Jeans - Topshop 
Shoes - Valentino
Bag - Gucci






Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Louboutinista

Loving the Audrey Hepburn print T-shirt I got on eBayhttp://www.ebay.com/! Can't remember how much but definitely less than $40


----------



## PrincessCypress

Activewear: Fabletics
Bag: Bottega Veneta
Shoes: Valentino

Took this pic when I got home from yoga class!


----------



## meowmix318

Louboutinista said:


> Loving the Audrey Hepburn print T-shirt I got on eBayhttp://www.ebay.com/! Can't remember how much but definitely less than $40



Love the shirt


----------



## Louboutinista

Another one:
Long vest and pleather leggings from Zara; top by Massimo Dutti; necklace by Yochi NY; shoes from Venilla Suite; Hermes Kelly Retourne 32 in black box calf


----------



## Freckles1

H shawl
Anne Fontaine blouse 
Hudson bell bottoms


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## sunshinesash

PrincessCypress said:


> Top: Lilly Pulitzer
> Jeans: Mossimo
> Necklace: Lilly Pulitzer
> Bracelet & ring: Hawaiian Heirloom
> Bag: Chanel


So summery! Love the palm-beach vibe 


Louboutinista said:


> Loving the Audrey Hepburn print T-shirt I got on eBayhttp://www.ebay.com/! Can't remember how much but definitely less than $40


swoon!



Louboutinista said:


> Another one:
> Long vest and pleather leggings from Zara; top by Massimo Dutti; necklace by Yochi NY; shoes from Venilla Suite; Hermes Kelly Retourne 32 in black box calf


LOVE everything about this! 


Nefedov said:


> pic


very sharp!

---OOTD: it's Good Friday for us today, so getting ready to head out to a family dinner! 

H&M dress, Nine West heels, vintage pearls handed down from my mom


----------



## PrincessCypress

sunshinesash said:


> So summery! Love the palm-beach vibe



Thank you, sunshinesash!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Heading out for pizza/pasta with hubby and friends. 
Asymmetrical dress: Zara 
Neon tassels + clutch: Bali
Wedge heels: Hong Kong


----------



## ive_flipped

sunshinesash said:


> So summery! Love the palm-beach vibe
> 
> 
> 
> swoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE everything about this!
> 
> 
> 
> very sharp!
> 
> 
> 
> ---OOTD: it's Good Friday for us today, so getting ready to head out to a family dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> H&M dress, Nine West heels, vintage pearls handed down from my mom




Love that dress on you


----------



## sunshinesash

ive_flipped said:


> Love that dress on you


Thanks so much!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

LuxBlondeNYC on Instagram 
Hm jacket
Chanel booties
Hue shorts
Uniqlo turtleneck


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing Kamik Rainboots, Minkoff Mini Love Clutch & Express Jeans:


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Still in Zara today..

DD in Zara lace dress and gold sandals. Both are from the current season. LOL!


----------



## ScottyGal

Shopping day [emoji2] [emoji151] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sunshinesash

Sweetyqbk said:


> LuxBlondeNYC on Instagram
> Hm jacket
> Chanel booties
> Hue shorts
> Uniqlo turtleneck


Love your HM jacket and your sunnies! You look so happy and fabulous


----------



## Jujuma

Louboutinista said:


> Loving the Audrey Hepburn print T-shirt I got on eBayhttp://www.ebay.com/! Can't remember how much but definitely less than $40




Is necklace j crew?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

New lipstick print dress..[emoji7]
Ferragamo Varina in champagne Gold
Neverfull


----------



## Mimmy

Chinese Warrior said:


> New lipstick print dress..[emoji7]
> Ferragamo Varina in champagne Gold
> Neverfull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345916




Love it all!


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## missmandymarie

My first OOTD post since I'm feeling nice and summery!

Dress: LuLaRoe
Shoes: Target
Bag: Mansur Gavriel


----------



## emilyjustice

I'm going to start posting here. It will be good inspiration to make better outfits haha.

Today's outfit is sporty! I'm wearing matching shirts with my friends, so had to build the outfit around that. [emoji130] The weather today is perfect for shorts! [emoji296]&#65039; I couldn't be happier. [emoji16]
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is the first time I'm wearing shorts in FOREVER.

Headband: VS PINK
Shirt: Forever 21
Shorts: "Knox Rose" (Target, knock-off Miss Me brand)
Shoes: VS PINK
Purse: Kate Spade, style unknown
Bracelet: Pandora
Ring: James Avery


----------



## Sweetyqbk

sunshinesash said:


> Love your HM jacket and your sunnies! You look so happy and fabulous




Thank you love [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Christofle

Finally feels like Spring...time for some colour at the office!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Finally a warm day! This outfit is self-explanatory. The Saint Laurent bag is proven that it can be worn for a fancy event as well as with a pair of flip-flops.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Christofle said:


> Finally feels like Spring...time for some colour at the office!



LOVE the cuff of your pants!


----------



## emilyjustice

Today's #ootd featuring a new @pinkpanachetx set [emoji184] from @pappagallobeaumont [emoji7] glasses are @prada [emoji162] bag is @katespadeny jacket is @dressbarn [emoji155] shirt is @targetstyle #Merona [emoji158] pants are @ninewest [emoji151] shoes are @stevemadden [emoji41]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Casual Friday evening outfit 
 Top: Bali
Shorts: Sfera
Sneakers: Steve Madden
Bag: Goyard


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Chanel WOC, F21 top and LOFT skirt:


----------



## avocado1

Ellapretty said:


> Loving flared midi skirts! This one is from Romwe, worn with my vintage Chanel bag & Old Navy flats.


Gorgeous! May I ask how tall you are? I love the longer skirt look, but have never tried it because I think I am not tall enough to look good in it..


----------



## Ellapretty

avocado1 said:


> Gorgeous! May I ask how tall you are? I love the longer skirt look, but have never tried it because I think I am not tall enough to look good in it..



I'm 5'4 - I think as long as the proportions are right, any height can wear midis and maxis


----------



## avocado1

Ellapretty said:


> Loving flared midi skirts! This one is from Romwe, worn with my vintage Chanel bag & Old Navy flats.





Ellapretty said:


> I'm 5'4 - I think as long as the proportions are right, any height can wear midis and maxis



Thank you for the response


----------



## meowmix318

Ellapretty said:


> With my Chanel WOC, F21 top and LOFT skirt:



Love the outfit, especially your bright colored skirt


----------



## veeleigh

Can someone please ID Gwenyth's top?


----------



## nerimanna

chloe dress
aldo flats
aranaz bag
no brand hat


----------



## Chinese Warrior

No brand retro dress
Chanel boy
Wedge heels from Hong Kong
DD's dress: Cotton On
DD's sandals: Zara


----------



## nerimanna

HALP! Can anyone i.d. this dress? So pretty!!!


----------



## kcf68

nerimanna said:


> chloe dress
> aldo flats
> aranaz bag
> no brand hat


Beautiful outfit!  Could I ask where that is in your Avatar?   It is gorgeous!


----------



## hellokimmiee

nerimanna said:


> chloe dress
> aldo flats
> aranaz bag
> no brand hat




Obsessed with your dress


----------



## nerimanna

kcf68 said:


> Beautiful outfit!  Could I ask where that is in your Avatar?   It is gorgeous!


thank you! this is at the sunny island of Boracay, Philippines (Shangri-La Resort & Spa)  Stunning place that I highly recommend!


----------



## nerimanna

hellokimmiee said:


> Obsessed with your dress


thank you! i obsessed over it too for over a year


----------



## Dipmai

My favorite distressed jean jacket from Madewell. [emoji4]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

nerimanna said:


> chloe dress
> aldo flats
> aranaz bag
> no brand hat




Beautiful! Loving the overall vibe of your outfit!![emoji106]


----------



## Christofle

Still loving my Kusama snood


----------



## nerimanna

Chinese Warrior said:


> Beautiful! Loving the overall vibe of your outfit!![emoji106]


thanks so much


----------



## meowmix318

Christofle said:


> Still loving my Kusama snood




Love the color


----------



## Christofle

meowmix318 said:


> Love the color



Thanks! Spring time is all about colour.


----------



## Mimmy

Christofle said:


> Still loving my Kusama snood




Your Kusama snood looks fab! Love the colorful pants too!


----------



## anniepersian

Outfit I wore this past weekend 
Jeans H&M 
Jacket Topshop
Shoes Saint Laurent
Bag and belt LV


----------



## anniepersian

And this is from my blog recently

Coat Primark £23 pounds!
Jeans H&M 
Blouse Matalan 

I was photo bombed by the policeman lol! 
&#128514;


----------



## eggtartapproved

anniepersian said:


> And this is from my blog recently
> 
> Coat Primark £23 pounds!
> Jeans H&M
> Blouse Matalan
> 
> I was photo bombed by the policeman lol!
> &#128514;


Love the outfit! Colors looks great together


----------



## Sculli

Blouse: h&m trend
jeans: Levi's
shoes: Nike air max Thea
bag: mansur gavriel
sunnies: rayban


----------



## Kendie26

Ellapretty said:


> With my Chanel WOC, F21 top and LOFT skirt:



So gorgeous....you & your entire ensemble! Great blog as well!


----------



## Kendie26

Ellapretty said:


> With my Chanel WOC, F21 top and LOFT skirt:





Sculli said:


> View attachment 3353584
> 
> Blouse: h&m trend
> jeans: Levi's
> shoes: Nike air max Thea
> bag: mansur gavriel
> sunnies: rayban



Love your entire look, especially your blouse & MG bag....also loving your haircut/hair style!


----------



## Kendie26

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing Kamik Rainboots, Minkoff Mini Love Clutch & Express Jeans:



perfection!! LOVE this pic. So glad I found this thread & your blog!


----------



## Paris Darling

Sculli said:


> View attachment 3353584
> 
> Blouse: h&m trend
> jeans: Levi's
> shoes: Nike air max Thea
> bag: mansur gavriel
> sunnies: rayban




I really like your style!


----------



## Sculli

Kendie26 said:


> Love your entire look, especially your blouse & MG bag....also loving your haircut/hair style!



thank you Kendie! [emoji8]  Just got that MG bag for a day, I love it so much.




Paris Darling said:


> I really like your style!




thank you Paris Darling [emoji1].


----------



## Ellapretty

Kendie26 said:


> perfection!! LOVE this pic. So glad I found this thread & your blog!



Thank you! So glad you like my blog


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing an H&M dress, Target heels and a Romwe bag:


----------



## dotty8

Chinese Warrior said:


> New lipstick print dress..[emoji7]
> Ferragamo Varina in champagne Gold
> Neverfull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345916



Cute outfit


----------



## Meeka41

Jacket-gap
Dress-gap
Sneakers-converse


----------



## meowmix318

Meeka41 said:


> Jacket-gap
> Dress-gap
> Sneakers-converse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357350




Very cute and fashion forward


----------



## Meeka41

meowmix318 said:


> Very cute and fashion forward




She likes a good outfit[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji15]


----------



## Mimmy

Meeka41 said:


> Jacket-gap
> Dress-gap
> Sneakers-converse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357350




Aww, a little fashionista! She is rockin' it! [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Paige t shirt
James Perse Skirt
Jimmy Choo Boots
Balenciaga Metal Plate City bag
Gucci watch
Hermes Clic H bracelets


----------



## anniepersian

eggtartapproved said:


> Love the outfit! Colors looks great together



Thanks hun!


----------



## anniepersian

Recent pics from my blog, my son and I were in Hyde park 

Boots Zara, jeans and blouse Matalan, and the bag is vintage Chanel in lambskin


----------



## hikkichan

Lace up leotard from Primark
Shorts from Zara


----------



## NormannRingstad

i'm just keeping it real and classic like Jean-Luc Godard's Patricia.


----------



## Tuned83

Meeka41 said:


> Jacket-gap
> Dress-gap
> Sneakers-converse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357350




Very cute outfit


----------



## Chinese Warrior

It's a red/white/blue day around here.
GAP T-shirt
Stradivarius crochet shorts 
Steve Madden slip-on


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Walking on the 'wide' side this Saturday, shopping for active wear. 

Top & skinny jeans: Stradivarius
Shoes: Tory Burch
Bag: Chanel


----------



## hikkichan

Top: Adidas Originals
Skirt: Adidas Originals
Shoes: Adidas Originals
Bag: Saint Laurent


----------



## Watson241

sotomato said:


> Please help ID this girl .pic from New York fashion week street snap also the skirt!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2340205


That skirt is AMAZING!!! Love this!


----------



## kklump26

anniepersian said:


> Blazer bershka
> jeans bershka
> bag Louis Vuitton 'le talenteux'
> shoes Gucci loafers


That bag is excellent!!! Nice styling


----------



## kklump26

anniepersian said:


> Recent pics from my blog, my son and I were in Hyde park
> 
> Boots Zara, jeans and blouse Matalan, and the bag is vintage Chanel in lambskin



I am dying over that bag! Your outfit is great


----------



## nerimanna

out shopping

maxmara jumpsuit
b by brian atwood flats
hermes bangle and cuff


----------



## Ellapretty

F21 blouse, le Chateau pants & Express flats


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ellapretty said:


> F21 blouse, le Chateau pants & Express flats




You always look cute! How do you manage that?


----------



## kklump26

Necklace - Macy's

Top - Mark and Estel (they have a half off sale right now with code 50MEL so my credit card is calling me lol)

Skirt - Forever 21

Shoes - Modcloth


----------



## Elsie87

^ Love the shoes!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Dressed in basics while I raid the Zara sale...


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Chinese Warrior said:


> Dressed in basics while I raid the Zara sale...
> View attachment 3367317




The sale already started? Do you live in the U.S?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> The sale already started? Do you live in the U.S?




Oops, I am in Asia.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Chinese Warrior said:


> Oops, I am in Asia.




Lol no wonder. I've been waiting for the sale.


----------



## 1DaySoon

Some DIY dresses that I made a while back but I can wear now that it has stopped raining.

Twill Maggy London material from Fabricmart, Coach flats





twill material from fabric mart; Ferragamo Varina flats in Oxblood





Ikea upholstery fabric, ferragamo varina flats


----------



## Mimmy

1DaySoon said:


> Some DIY dresses that I made a while back but I can wear now that it has stopped raining.




Beautiful dresses, 1DaySoon! You are very talented!


----------



## 1DaySoon

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful dresses, 1DaySoon! You are very talented!



thank you! I've learned to embrace it.


----------



## meowmix318

1DaySoon said:


> Some DIY dresses that I made a while back but I can wear now that it has stopped raining.
> 
> Twill Maggy London material from Fabricmart, Coach flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twill material from fabric mart; Ferragamo Varina flats in Oxblood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ikea upholstery fabric, ferragamo varina flats



Gorgeous dresses! You look amazing


----------



## 1DaySoon

meowmix318 said:


> Gorgeous dresses! You look amazing



thank you very much! Greatly appreciated


----------



## roxies_mom

1DaySoon said:


> Some DIY dresses that I made a while back but I can wear now that it has stopped raining.
> 
> Twill Maggy London material from Fabricmart, Coach flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twill material from fabric mart; Ferragamo Varina flats in Oxblood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ikea upholstery fabric, ferragamo varina flats


Wow, you look great! Love the prints...I would've never guessed DIY. You're a great seamstress!


----------



## 1DaySoon

roxies_mom said:


> Wow, you look great! Love the prints...I would've never guessed DIY. You're a great seamstress!





awww thank you very much!


----------



## ScottyGal

Enjoying the warm weather today in Scotland &#127774;

Dress: French Connection
Shoes: Steve Madden
Bag: Gucci 






Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## EGBDF

1DaySoon said:


> Some DIY dresses that I made a while back but I can wear now that it has stopped raining.
> 
> Twill Maggy London material from Fabricmart, Coach flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twill material from fabric mart; Ferragamo Varina flats in Oxblood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ikea upholstery fabric, ferragamo varina flats



Wow! I'm so impressed. Your dresses look wonderful.


----------



## 1DaySoon

EGBDF said:


> Wow! I'm so impressed. Your dresses look wonderful.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you.  I appreciate the compliment


----------



## Watson241

nerimanna said:


> Top - Warehouse UK
> Skirt - Beautiful Monster
> Shoes - Hogan
> Bag - Chanel GST



I LOVE when girls can make shoes like that work. I feel like its just too manly and boring when I try. Maybe I'll have to work on a flirtier silhouette like your skirt. Stunning, nice work


----------



## ScottyGal

Dress - Oasis 
Sandals - Michael Kors
Bag - Louis Vuitton 






Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## kat99

Pic from a few weeks ago, but repeating today!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I am feeling down today so decided to take the day off from running and do some window-shopping. And voila, I am dressed mostly in blue..weird!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Top: H&M 
Jeans: Forever 21
Sandals: Ferragamo
Bag: Prada


----------



## Sculli

Clothing: all Zara
shoes: manolo blahnik
bag: Chanel


----------



## Mimmy

_Lee said:


> Dress - Oasis
> Sandals - Michael Kors
> Bag - Louis Vuitton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app



Great outfit, Lee! Love the heart print on your dress!



kat99 said:


> Pic from a few weeks ago, but repeating today!



Beautiful casual look, kat! Your shorts are so cute!



Chinese Warrior said:


> I am feeling down today so decided to take the day off from running and do some window-shopping. And voila, I am dressed mostly in blue..weird!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371130
> 
> 
> Top: H&M
> Jeans: Forever 21
> Sandals: Ferragamo
> Bag: Prada



Nice window shopping outfit. I hope your blues are chased away (your mood not your clothes)![emoji6]


----------



## Mimmy

Sculli said:


> View attachment 3371307
> 
> 
> Clothing: all Zara
> shoes: manolo blahnik
> bag: Chanel




Beautiful outfit, Sculli! Your Chanel really adds a great pop of color!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Chinese Warrior said:


> I am feeling down today so decided to take the day off from running and do some window-shopping. And voila, I am dressed mostly in blue..weird!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371130
> 
> 
> Top: H&M
> Jeans: Forever 21
> Sandals: Ferragamo
> Bag: Prada





Sculli said:


> View attachment 3371307
> 
> 
> Clothing: all Zara
> shoes: manolo blahnik
> bag: Chanel





kat99 said:


> Pic from a few weeks ago, but repeating today!





_Lee said:


> Dress - Oasis
> Sandals - Michael Kors
> Bag - Louis Vuitton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


u guys all look great!


----------



## Sculli

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful outfit, Sculli! Your Chanel really adds a great pop of color!




thank you Mimmy [emoji8]


----------



## Sculli

eggtartapproved said:


> u guys all look great!




thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Paris Darling

Sculli said:


> View attachment 3371307
> 
> 
> Clothing: all Zara
> shoes: manolo blahnik
> bag: Chanel




You should post more often, I like your outfits!


----------



## clinkenwar

Chinese Warrior said:


> I am feeling down today so decided to take the day off from running and do some window-shopping. And voila, I am dressed mostly in blue..weird!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371130
> 
> 
> Top: H&M
> Jeans: Forever 21
> Sandals: Ferragamo
> Bag: Prada



You look really nice. May I ask which Prada bag this is? I like it a lot!


----------



## LillyH861

l.ch. said:


> Hello!
> THIS coat! Anyone know, please?


OMG I wish I knew


----------



## hikkichan

Going out to party the weekend away!

Top: EMODA
Skirt: EMODA
Bag: Lady Dior Croisiere Wallet
Heels: Valentino Rockstuds in Poudre


----------



## Sculli

Paris Darling said:


> You should post more often, I like your outfits!




thank you very much, I will do my best, have a nice weekend, so sunny today [emoji1]&#9728;&#65039;.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

clinkenwar said:


> You look really nice. May I ask which Prada bag this is? I like it a lot!




Thank you! This is a Prada nylon piece, sorry I do not know its name. But the design is very similar to the Longchamp nylon design. I purchased it in the Serravalle outlets outside of Milano last year.


----------



## ScottyGal

Wearing my French Connection dress again to a spa day at The Marine Hotel (Troon, Scotland) with my mum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dragonette

Tee: Zara
Jeans: One Teaspoon
Bag: Mansur Gavriel
Shoes: YSL
Rings and things: Jolie and Deen


----------



## charlie_c

Top: Zara oversized tee
Bottom: A&F jogger
Shoes: Adidas Superstar Up
Bag: Mansur Gavriel mini bucket
Accessories: Tiffany bracelet & ring, Apple Watch


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - South 
Jeans - Topshop 
Bag - Louis Vuitton 






Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ScottyGal

Yesterday's OOTD:

Top - Jane Norman 
Trousers - Next 
Shoes - Jimmy Choo
Bag - Chanel 






Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## meowmix318

_Lee said:


> Yesterday's OOTD:
> 
> Top - Jane Norman
> Trousers - Next
> Shoes - Jimmy Choo
> Bag - Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app




Love all your outfits


----------



## ScottyGal

meowmix318 said:


> Love all your outfits


Thanks! I hated my outfit being so monochrome when it's sunny outside,  but my chest got a bit pink in the sun a few days ago so wanted to keep it covered &#9728;

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Hollister 
Jeans - Topshop
Shoes - Vans 
Bag - Louis Vuitton 






Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mimmy

_Lee said:


> Top - Hollister
> Jeans - Topshop
> Shoes - Vans
> Bag - Louis Vuitton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app




This is so fun and cute, Lee!


----------



## Sculli

Blouse & skinny: Zara
bag: mansur gavriel
shoes: Valentino


----------



## Allshinythings

_Lee said:


> Top - South
> Jeans - Topshop
> Bag - Louis Vuitton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app




Love it!


----------



## Ellapretty

Romwe Midi skirt, F21 top, Mint bag:

i675.photobucket.com/albums/vv118/EllaPretty/Daily%20outfit/201606071499995195_zpsn4jioylk.jpg


----------



## charlie_c

Top: A&F drapery chambray denim shirt

Bottom: Zara boyfriend jeans

Shoes: Zara metallic high heels

Bag: Chanel patent chevron mini


----------



## randr21

charlie_c said:


> View attachment 3378121
> 
> 
> Top: A&F drapery chambray denim shirt
> 
> Bottom: Zara boyfriend jeans
> 
> Shoes: Zara metallic high heels
> 
> Bag: Chanel patent chevron mini


I never know how to style my metallic  pointed toe pumps.  This is a great outfit idea!  Love the bag, perfection.


----------



## charlie_c

randr21 said:


> I never know how to style my metallic  pointed toe pumps.  This is a great outfit idea!  Love the bag, perfection.




Thank you! I wear these silver pumps a lot! They go with almost everything! Check out my other outfits with these pumps in these other threads. Hopefully you can find another idea or two 

My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-wait-is-over-the-boys-are-finally-940853.html

Charlie's Style Diary
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/charlies-style-diary-942813.html


----------



## charlie_c

Top: Zara suede effect jacket, white top

Bottom: True Religion bootcut jeans 

Shoes: Steve Madden white pumps

Bag: Chanel chevron so black M/L

Necklace: Zara statement necklace


----------



## jcnc

charlie_c said:


> View attachment 3378121
> 
> 
> Top: A&F drapery chambray denim shirt
> 
> Bottom: Zara boyfriend jeans
> 
> Shoes: Zara metallic high heels
> 
> Bag: Chanel patent chevron mini


Looking so chic! love it!


----------



## jcnc

charlie_c said:


> View attachment 3379257
> 
> 
> Top: Zara suede effect jacket, white top
> 
> Bottom: True Religion bootcut jeans
> 
> Shoes: Steve Madden white pumps
> 
> Bag: Chanel chevron so black M/L
> 
> Necklace: Zara statement necklace


Loving all your outfits!


----------



## charlie_c

jcnc said:


> Looking so chic! love it!







jcnc said:


> Loving all your outfits!




Thank you!


----------



## Dipmai

charlie_c said:


> View attachment 3379257
> 
> 
> Top: Zara suede effect jacket, white top
> 
> Bottom: True Religion bootcut jeans
> 
> Shoes: Steve Madden white pumps
> 
> Bag: Chanel chevron so black M/L
> 
> Necklace: Zara statement necklace







charlie_c said:


> View attachment 3378121
> 
> 
> Top: A&F drapery chambray denim shirt
> 
> Bottom: Zara boyfriend jeans
> 
> Shoes: Zara metallic high heels
> 
> Bag: Chanel patent chevron mini




I'm loving both your outfits!!


----------



## Dipmai

Top: Zara
Jeans: Frame Le Garçon 
Shoes: Christian Louboutin 
Bag: Jumbo Classic


----------



## charlie_c

Dipmai said:


> I'm loving both your outfits!!







Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3379730
> 
> 
> Top: Zara
> Jeans: Frame Le Garçon
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin
> Bag: Jumbo Classic




Thank you! And that Zara shirt looks really good on you! Love it!


----------



## charlie_c

Top: Forever 21 tee

Bottom: Zara boyfriend jeans

Shoes: Steve Madden white pumps

Bag: Mansur Gavriel mini bucket


----------



## randr21

charlie_c said:


> View attachment 3379257
> 
> 
> Top: Zara suede effect jacket, white top
> 
> Bottom: True Religion bootcut jeans
> 
> Shoes: Steve Madden white pumps
> 
> Bag: Chanel chevron so black M/L
> 
> Necklace: Zara statement necklace


So happy bootcut is back. The dark denim with light distress go so well with your pointed toe white shoes...almost could pass for work pants.  If only jeans were allowed.  [emoji4]


----------



## charlie_c

randr21 said:


> So happy bootcut is back. The dark denim with light distress go so well with your pointed toe white shoes...almost could pass for work pants.  If only jeans were allowed.  [emoji4]




My office definitely allows jeans, that's why I have so many of them


----------



## FeistyLady

Beautiful dresses!


----------



## FeistyLady

Love your style!


----------



## randr21

charlie_c said:


> My office definitely allows jeans, that's why I have so many of them [emoji14]


Well you look great in the diff style jeans, and have a great eye for pairing them with the perfect shoes.  Keep'em coming.


----------



## Nefedov

1


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Primark
Skirt - River Island 
Bag - Chanel 







Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SakuraSakura

_Lee said:


> Top - Hollister
> Jeans - Topshop
> Shoes - Vans
> Bag - Louis Vuitton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app



I spy those Mario vans! Did you have a hard time finding them?


----------



## SakuraSakura

OOTD shot. 

Top: Hilo Hattie
Shorts: Garage.
Flip Flops: Roxy.
Bag: Louis Vuitton.
Keychain: Coach.

Have a good day everyone! My hands are totally full!


----------



## Linz379

_Lee said:


> Top - Primark
> Skirt - River Island
> Bag - Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


Love the skirt


----------



## ScottyGal

SakuraSakura said:


> I spy those Mario vans! Did you have a hard time finding them?


I got an email from Vans with a link to a presale, so managed to get them right away [emoji1]. 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SakuraSakura

_Lee said:


> I got an email from Vans with a link to a presale, so managed to get them right away [emoji1].
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app



You're so pretty too!


----------



## Dipmai

Yesterdays OOTD. Quick shot while shopping. [emoji4]
Tank top: Balmain
Jeans: Frame
Shoes: Gucci loafers
Bag: Hermes Kelly 28


----------



## charlie_c

_Lee said:


> Top - Primark
> Skirt - River Island
> Bag - Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app



The skirt looks so cute on you!


----------



## charlie_c

Top: A&F sweatshirt 

Bottom: Zara jogger 

Shoes: Reebok zpump fusion

Bag: Chanel caviar old medium boy bag


----------



## ScottyGal

Shirt - Michael Michael Kors 
Skirt - No brand 
Bag - Chanel 






Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ellapretty

Top - Romwe, Jeans - Express, Bag - Coach


----------



## Lejic

Hello, can I somebody ID this coat please? http://www.fashiongonerogue.com/bar...ver/barbara-palvin-elle-hungary-october-2015/


----------



## Luv n bags

Evening out.


----------



## hhl4vr

tigertrixie said:


> Evening out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388549


You look amazing


----------



## Luv n bags

hhl4vr said:


> You look amazing



Thank you! Just noticed, thus dress makes me look preggos! Yikes!


----------



## makeupmama

Just finalising an outfit for an important event coming up soon. 
Dress: Halston Heritage 
Shoes: Jimmy Choo
Cuff: Chanel
Bag: Gucci Bamboo Daily Clutch

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## hellokimmiee

makeupmama said:


> Just finalising an outfit for an important event coming up soon.
> Dress: Halston Heritage
> Shoes: Jimmy Choo
> Cuff: Chanel
> Bag: Gucci Bamboo Daily Clutch
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## charlie_c

Just the basics!




Too: Zara tee

Bottom: A&F boyfriend shorts

Shoes: Birkenstock Papillio Arizona

Bag: Chanel old medium boy bag


----------



## Paris Darling

First time posting here:



Jacket: Mango
Jeans: Zara
Shoes: Isabel Marant
Bag: Chanel


----------



## charlie_c

Too, bottom, shoes: Zara

Bag: Mansur Gavriel mini mini bucket


----------



## Chinese Warrior

On vacation in Hong Kong...[emoji7]
Dress from Bali
Bag: Goyard
Shoes: Steve Madden


----------



## kat99

Outfit details here


----------



## charlie_c

Top & bottom: Zara romper

Shoes: Steve Madden

Bag: MCM Berlin small crossbody


----------



## Divealicious

charlie_c said:


> View attachment 3393332
> 
> 
> Top & bottom: Zara romper
> 
> Shoes: Steve Madden
> 
> Bag: MCM Berlin small crossbody


Cute bag!!


----------



## Jujuma

makeupmama said:


> Just finalising an outfit for an important event coming up soon.
> Dress: Halston Heritage
> Shoes: Jimmy Choo
> Cuff: Chanel
> Bag: Gucci Bamboo Daily Clutch
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



I'm a little behind but beautiful outfit. I love the dress.


----------



## Ellapretty

Loving cold shoulder tops - this one is from Romwe, pants are from Le Chateau


----------



## Sculli

Jacket - Zara
blouse - The Kooples
Jeans - Hudson
Shoes & bag- Chanel


----------



## meowmix318

charlie_c said:


> View attachment 3393332
> 
> 
> Top & bottom: Zara romper
> 
> Shoes: Steve Madden
> 
> Bag: MCM Berlin small crossbody


Cute outfit


----------



## charlie_c

Divealicious said:


> Cute bag!!





meowmix318 said:


> Cute outfit



Thank you!


----------



## charlie_c

Top, bottom & shoes: Zara

Bag: Chanel


----------



## darkchildlove

Can anyone ID this dress? She said it was from the Bloomies Outlet but didn't remember the brand...


----------



## Sweetyqbk

IG 
LuxBlondeNYC


Lacoste top
Walmart Lei shorts
Adidas sneakers


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Ig account LuxBlondeNYC 


Joie top
Joe jeans bottoms
Ferragamo shoes


----------



## Divealicious

Sweetyqbk said:


> Ig account LuxBlondeNYC
> View attachment 3396509
> 
> Joie top
> Joe jeans bottoms
> Ferragamo shoes


Were shoe twins [emoji5]️ looks great with your outfit!


----------



## charlie_c

Top: Izzue tee, Zara oversized shirt

Bottom: Zara basic jeans

Shoes: Converse

Bag: Chanel old medium boy bag


----------



## roses5682

Can anyone help identify this dress


----------



## Forex

Sculli said:


> Jacket - Zara
> blouse - The Kooples
> Jeans - Hudson
> Shoes & bag- Chanel
> View attachment 3394137


Omg i love this jacket on you, i saw it on zara website and hesitated to get it, i hope its not too late now...


----------



## Sculli

Forex said:


> Omg i love this jacket on you, i saw it on zara website and hesitated to get it, i hope its not too late now...



fingers crossed, I was in Zara last week and they were still there and on sale too! Hope you can find it, jacket is so cute . I just checked the Zara site in Europe and it's still available.


----------



## HONEYRIDER

from last weekend


----------



## charlie_c

Sculli said:


> fingers crossed, I was in Zara last week and they were still there and on sale too! Hope you can find it, jacket is so cute . I just checked the Zara site in Europe and it's still available.





Forex said:


> Omg i love this jacket on you, i saw it on zara website and hesitated to get it, i hope its not too late now...



Thanks ladies! I actually can wear it as a shirt dress too.


----------



## charlie_c

Celebrating  July 4th in red, white and blue 




Top: Forever 21 shirt

Bottom: Zara loose fit jeans

Shoes: Steve Madden pumps

Bag: Chanel old medium boy bag


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I am not celebrating 4th July but somehow I ended up in red/white/blue too...

Top: H&M
Jeans: Forever 21
Shoes: Steve Madden
Bag: Goyard 
Tassel necklaces from Bali


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a Free People Lace dress and ALDO miniaudiere bag


----------



## ScottyGal

Bag - Kate Spade
Skirt - Guess
Cardigan - Principles
Top - Boohoo







Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sanguisluxuria

Rick Owens jacket, Zara dress, SLP crossbody, Aquazurra flats.


----------



## anniepersian

I haven't been here for a looong time!  I bought this bomber from Topshop but unfortunately after one wear the embroidery unravelled


----------



## anniepersian

sanguisluxuria said:


> View attachment 3402266
> 
> Rick Owens jacket, Zara dress, SLP crossbody, Aquazurra flats.



I am loving your all-black look!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Yesterday's outfit, celebrating mine and my husbands 16 year wedding anniversary with a lovely lunch at the Bacara resort and day in Santa Barbara.

Top: Vince Camuto
Pants: Matty M ponte pants (love these!)
Necklace: J. Crew
Watch: Raymond Weil
Purse: Chanel New Medium Boy in Black Caviar


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Top & bottom: Stradivarius 
Flats: Tory Burch
Bag: Goyard
Necklace: Lovisa


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing an Express top, Romwe skirt & H&M clutch:


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Warehouse 
Jeans - Topshop 
Shoes - Steve Madden 
Bag - Kate Spade 






Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## emorylight

Good weather today so I was able to take my shoulder Birkin out for an errand!  My work phone's camera's really weak and it wasn't helped by bad lighting and poor filter functions.  My outfit:

Hermes JPG Birkin in rose scherazade porosus crocodile
Diane von Furstenberg wrap dress
Vanilla Suite white wedge shoes


----------



## Forex

Sculli said:


> fingers crossed, I was in Zara last week and they were still there and on sale too! Hope you can find it, jacket is so cute . I just checked the Zara site in Europe and it's still available.


This jacket has arrived and i love it. Thanks for your inspiration


----------



## Divealicious

First time posting OOTD so be gentle [emoji5]️ felt so pretty in this outfit, I thought I should share [emoji5]️
Dress by Michael Kors, Aquazzura shoes and Rebecca Minkoff bags... All bought during the recent summer sale


----------



## Forex

Divealicious said:


> First time posting OOTD so be gentle [emoji5]️ felt so pretty in this outfit, I thought I should share [emoji5]️
> Dress by Michael Kors, Aquazzura shoes and Rebecca Minkoff bags... All bought during the recent summer sale


Love your outfit, esp the shoes. Did you get them lately? i like the style a lot


----------



## meowmix318

Divealicious said:


> First time posting OOTD so be gentle [emoji5]️ felt so pretty in this outfit, I thought I should share [emoji5]️
> Dress by Michael Kors, Aquazzura shoes and Rebecca Minkoff bags... All bought during the recent summer sale


Great outfit


----------



## barbee

Divealicious said:


> First time posting OOTD so be gentle [emoji5]️ felt so pretty in this outfit, I thought I should share [emoji5]️
> Dress by Michael Kors, Aquazzura shoes and Rebecca Minkoff bags... All bought during the recent summer sale


The whole outfit is wonderful against that background!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

@luxblondenyc
Tommy Hilfiger shirt
Cynthia rowley shorts
Valentino shoes


----------



## Ellapretty

ZARA top, Express flats & jeans, Vintage Chanel flap bag:


----------



## Divealicious

meowmix318 said:


> Great outfit


Thank you! [emoji5]️


Forex said:


> Love your outfit, esp the shoes. Did you get them lately? i like the style a lot


Thanks, yes I bought the shoes just last week. The style is the Christy pump by aquazzura, it's the heeled version of the famous flats [emoji5]️


barbee said:


> The whole outfit is wonderful against that background!


Thanks [emoji5]️


----------



## dragonette




----------



## dragonette




----------



## ScottyGal

Enjoying a summery look today as it's actually warm (a rarity..) in Scotland!






Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dangerouscurves

charlie_c said:


> View attachment 3393332
> 
> 
> Top & bottom: Zara romper
> 
> Shoes: Steve Madden
> 
> Bag: MCM Berlin small crossbody



I love this outfit! Classy and fashionable!


----------



## meowmix318

_Lee said:


> Enjoying a summery look today as it's actually warm (a rarity..) in Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


Love the dress

Sent from my HTC One mini using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dragonette




----------



## ScottyGal

One of my favourite t-shirts (as I love carbs!) [emoji173][emoji492]

T-shirt: H&M
Jeans: Topshop
Bag: Louis Vuitton






Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ScottyGal

meowmix318 said:


> Love the dress
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks! It was a bargain, I think it cost me £5 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Greenpea1

_Lee said:


> Enjoying a summery look today as it's actually warm (a rarity..) in Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app



Love the print of that dress.


----------



## HONEYRIDER

heatwave!


----------



## happyflower1

HONEYRIDER said:


> heatwave!



Love it [emoji7][emoji1360]


----------



## Forex

dragonette said:


> View attachment 3414550


Love your dress.


----------



## Sculli

Dress- Peter Pilotto
Shoes- Miumiu
Bracelet: Céline
Bags- Mansur Gavriel


----------



## hellokimmiee

Sculli said:


> Dress- Peter Pilotto
> Shoes- Miumiu
> Bracelet: Céline
> Bags- Mansur Gavriel
> View attachment 3417153



Love that dress!


----------



## anniepersian

_Lee said:


> Enjoying a summery look today as it's actually warm (a rarity..) in Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app



Love this! [emoji3]


----------



## anniepersian

Me at work last week 

Jeans matalan £11
Blue top H&M £5
Shoes River Island £15


----------



## emorylight

My outfit of the day consists of:

Hermes silk-cashmere sleeveless blouse
Hermes white cotton high-waist skirt
Vanilla Suite espadrilles
Delvaux Dark Night Tempete GM


----------



## Sculli

hellokimmiee said:


> Love that dress!



thank you kimmie [emoji8]


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a ROMWE top, H&M jeans & and the first designer bag I ever bought - my Gucci Bardot


----------



## Paris Darling

With my new Isabel Marant dicker boots:


Shirt: Zara
Skirt: Isabel Marant
Shoes: Isabel Marant 
Bag: Chanel


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Blouse: Sheinside
Vest: Belstaff
Shoes: Zara
Sunglasses: Céline
Bag: Saint Laurent


----------



## Forex

HONEYRIDER said:


> Blouse: Sheinside
> Vest: Belstaff
> Shoes: Zara
> Sunglasses: Céline
> Bag: Saint Laurent


[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Shirt and shoes from Mango, shorts from Zara, and bag from Louis Vuitton


----------



## Forex

COPENHAGEN said:


> Shirt and shoes from Mango, shorts from Zara, and bag from Louis Vuitton
> 
> View attachment 3424211


I like the shirt, so pretty, did you get it in the store or online?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Forex said:


> I like the shirt, so pretty, did you get it in the store or online?


Thanks! They didn't have it in store when I looked (in Spain last week) so got it online  Here's the link: http://shop.mango.com/DK/p0/woman/c...031_52&n=1&s=destacados_she.off_shoulders_she


----------



## happyflower1

COPENHAGEN said:


> Shirt and shoes from Mango, shorts from Zara, and bag from Louis Vuitton
> 
> View attachment 3424211



Love your style [emoji1360]
What noe is that??? Thanks [emoji324]


----------



## COPENHAGEN

happyflower1 said:


> Love your style [emoji1360]
> What noe is that??? Thanks [emoji324]


Thank you! It's the Nano Noe


----------



## happyflower1

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thank you! It's the Nano Noe



Thanks ! Looks super cute on you[emoji7]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Mary Katranzou / Current Elliott boyfriend jeans




Aleksandr Manamis jacket




Rad tee, Suede Birks , Givenchy Pandora


----------



## Gerry

HONEYRIDER said:


> Blouse: Sheinside
> Vest: Belstaff
> Shoes: Zara
> Sunglasses: Céline
> Bag: Saint Laurent


OMG,  I really love this outfit. I looked for the shoes. They must not be too new cause I couldn't find them. I wish I had the whole outfit!!


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Knit: Drykorn
Bag: Gucci
Skirt: Edited
Sunglasses: Celine
Shoes: Superga


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Current Elliott The Fling , Marc O Polo Denim shirt, Modekungen tee, Birks and Bal Shearling City


----------



## Kelly M

Pollie-Jean said:


> Current Elliott The Fling , Marc O Polo Denim shirt, Modekungen tee, Birks and Bal Shearling City


I love your outfit!! Awesome pairing


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Blouse: Numph
Jeans: DSTLD
Pumps: Isabel Marant
Bag: Iro Paris


----------



## loveydovey35

Sweater: Theory
Pants: J Crew
Shoes: Valentino
Handbag: Chanel
Photo Bomber in the back ground: (not wearing) Brussels Griffon dog


----------



## Forex

HONEYRIDER said:


> Blouse: Numph
> Jeans: DSTLD
> Pumps: Isabel Marant
> Bag: Iro Paris








Pollie-Jean said:


> Current Elliott The Fling , Marc O Polo Denim shirt, Modekungen tee, Birks and Bal Shearling City





HONEYRIDER said:


> Blouse: Numph
> Jeans: DSTLD
> Pumps: Isabel Marant
> Bag: Iro Paris




Love both outfits


----------



## Ellapretty

Minkoff bag, JF dress, H&M earrings:


----------



## sneedonist

Going to a friend's bbq. Think I should leave with the Toms platforms rather than the Ted Baker flip flops.
Blouse: Talula 
Shorts: Burberry 
Purse: Burberry


----------



## manons88

New sweater from JoshV  and 'jeans' from Nikkie


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Blouse: Set
Pants: Oasis
Shoes: Vince
Sunglasses: Celine
Bag: Gucci


----------



## anniepersian

Recent outfit over the weekend, My son who is 10 takes pictures for my blog lol 
Jacket Bershka
Top Primark
Jeans Matalan
Metallic shoes New Look
Bag LV speedy MC


----------



## Luv n bags

Out for an evening!


----------



## HONEYRIDER

blouse: mango
pants: dstld 
coat: soaked in luxury
shoes: zara
bag: chanel


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a Miss Selfridges bodysuit, Romwe skirt, Chanel WOC bag and H&M earrings:


----------



## KayuuKathey

Have a professional event today. Blazer: J. Crew, Top: Gap, Jeans: Free People, Shoes: Gucci.


----------



## Sculli

Blouse: Zara
Jeans: J brand
flats: Dolce & Gabbana 
Bag: Chanel


----------



## Nefedov

Sent from my SM-G930F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Vling13

HONEYRIDER said:


> Blouse: Set
> Pants: Oasis
> Shoes: Vince
> Sunglasses: Celine
> Bag: Gucci


I die for this bag   and the shoes! Love the outfit!


----------



## Luv n bags

BlankNYC suede moto jacket in Midnight Toker and Kendra Scott jewelry


----------



## aki_sato

Top: Sea NY
Jeans: Uniqlo
Bag: Chanel
Sunny day in Sydney today - yay!


----------



## HONEYRIDER

blouse: chloe
skirt: lee
shoes: zara
bag: saint laurent
sunglasses: celine


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a ZARA top, HM jeans and Minkoff Quilted Affair


----------



## Sculli

Blouse: HM trend
Coat: Zara
jeans: J brand
Shoes: Céline
Wallet on Chain: Chanel


----------



## HONEYRIDER

dress: dezzal
shoes: mango
sunglasses: celine
bag: gucci


----------



## ScottyGal

On holiday in NYC at the moment. Today's outfit is:

Top - Hollister 
Shorts - Pacsun
Shoes - Gucci
Bag - Chanel 






Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## misssadielady

Can anyone ID these sunglasses?


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Boohoo
Skirt - Boohoo
Bag - Louis Vuitton
Shoes - Michael Kors
Necklace - Vivienne Westwood






Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ellapretty

With my mini Coach Swagger - this is such a cute bag!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my quilted Chanel WOC:


----------



## Maracucha

Top: alice&olivia
Jeans:Levys
Bag: LV speedy
Boots: Frye
Sunglasses: Gucci


----------



## Ellapretty

Old Navy Jumpsuit and vintage Coach Willis bag:


----------



## tweeety

Please excuse the bathroom selfie [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ellapretty

Top: H&M, Jeans: Garage, Bag: Celine Nano


----------



## Sculli

Blouse -COS
Jeans -7for all mankind
shoes -dolce&gabbana
bag -Dior


----------



## dotty8

From last month - work outfit (*PennyBlack* pink sundress, *Miu miu* cashmere and silk black cardigan) and weekend outfit (*Calzedonia *jeggings, *Promod* top, *Miu miu* bag)


----------



## tweeety

I Love this foggy weather [emoji173]️


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Boohoo
Trousers - Oasis 
Shoes - TU
Bag - Kate Spade 
Scarf - Alexander McQueen






Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## nascar fan

Popping in with a few corporate outfits.


----------



## snibor

nascar fan said:


> Popping in with a few corporate outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467423
> View attachment 3467425
> View attachment 3467426



Luv em!  You look fantastic and stylish. [emoji106]


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a Nanette Lepore dress and my Chanel WOC


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Celine Nano


----------



## tweeety

Sunday date night with my husband [emoji1]


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Tunic: Edited
Shoes: Mango
Sunnies: Ray Ban
Bag: Gucci


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Jacket: SET
Skirt: H&M
Boots: Chloé
Bag: Saint Laurent


----------



## Ellapretty

Forever21 Maxi dress & Baublebar earrings:


----------



## kiki23

any ideas?

TIA!!!


----------



## tweeety

Date night with the husband [emoji16]


----------



## Ellapretty

Ready for Fall with my Express blanket scarf, Celine nano and Kamik boots:


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper - French Connection
Bag - Gucci
Shoes - Steve Madden


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ellapretty said:


> With my Celine Nano



You have a great style!!!! Sweet but fashionable. I love it!


----------



## livefire

Hi, I am trying to find this blue cobalt like long sleeve top.  Does anyone know who may make this or has spotted it?

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...distressed-pencil-skirt?color=4 YEARS RIPTIDE


----------



## livefire

ok, I was able to trace the top down and it actually opens up in the back.  Anyone else have recommendations/links for a blue cobalt sweater for fall?


----------



## tweeety

Me and my little girl celebrating my birthday [emoji173]️


----------



## faintlymacabre

Any idea who makes this sweater?  I love it!!!  Vince Camuto appears to make a similar one, but without all the ribbed texturing at the top.


----------



## topglamchic

Please help me ID this floral pant suit that Diane Kruger is wearing.  Thank you.


----------



## HONEYRIDER

coat: windsor
pants: h&m
blouse: selected
bag: gucci
pumps: isabel marant


----------



## eggtartapproved

HONEYRIDER said:


> coat: windsor
> pants: h&m
> blouse: selected
> bag: gucci
> pumps: isabel marant


love the outfit, especially the coat!


----------



## Ellapretty

Loving this floral dress from Le Chateau:


----------



## ipsum

livefire said:


> ok, I was able to trace the top down and it actually opens up in the back.  Anyone else have recommendations/links for a blue cobalt sweater for fall?


Why don't you contact their live chat? That's why they have customer service


----------



## livefire

ipsum said:


> Why don't you contact their live chat? That's why they have customer service


That was done previously, I can assure you, they had no idea. Customer Service is not always helpful, so there is hope this forum could be, or maybe not. Besides after extensive digging and searching, I was able to identify the brand and the exact top of who actually sold it.  Which means it is no longer sold and may pop up somewhere else through a boutique or second pass seller. It would be nice if alternatives could also be suggested.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I've no clue , sorry , but I really like the skirt


----------



## astromantic

Don't know but I find Cobalt is a colour that appears in store more frequently in Spring or pre-autumn inventory. Kinda hard to find when stores are stocked for winter/autumn season. Try searching the racks or TJ maxx, they might have off season colours like this

Sent from my XT1064 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## EGBDF

livefire said:


> ok, I was able to trace the top down and it actually opens up in the back.  Anyone else have recommendations/links for a blue cobalt sweater for fall?



Maybe this one?
http://www.equipmentfr.com/shop/sweaters/crew-neck/sloane-crew-neck-cashmere-sweater-lapis


----------



## Nadin22

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3492037
> 
> Me and my little girl celebrating my birthday [emoji173]️


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Nadin22

Great outfits, ladies!


----------



## twin-fun

topglamchic said:


> Please help me ID this floral pant suit that Diane Kruger is wearing.  Thank you.



You may want to try posting this in the Celebrity I.D. Forum. http://forum.purseblog.com/forums/can-you-i-d.160/


----------



## livefire

I did find the actual top but it is sold out. It looks like it was offered sometime earlier.  I was able to find other colors in the same style but it is Bloomingdales Aqua Cashmere Crewneck in Cobalt. 

Here is the C by Bloomingdales in Cobalt blue 

http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/c-by-bloomingdales-crewneck-cashmere-sweater?ID=1736506


----------



## HONEYRIDER

jacket: edited
jeans: dstld
shirt: mango
bag: chanel


----------



## Ellapretty

From last week's Nordstrom Gala - with my Chanel WOC and trying on the Chloe Marcie.


----------



## nerimanna

Got to wear my birthday dress 
Herve Leger


----------



## maraya

Can anyone recognise the designer?


----------



## HONEYRIDER

jacket: set
dress: ikkes
shoes: mango
bag: chanel


----------



## Bratty1919

HONEYRIDER said:


> jacket: set
> dress: ikkes
> shoes: mango
> bag: chanel



A-mazing!


----------



## manons88

Top: Nikkie
Jacket: crème de la crème 
Boots: Nikkie


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Coat VILA
Pants OASIS
Shoes IKKS
Knit EDITED
Bag GUCCI


----------



## dangerouscurves

C&A hat
Zara coat
Janet and Janet overknees
Saint Laurent bag


----------



## nerimanna

Out window-shopping 

Bow tie front dress from makemechic.com (still available at abut $30!)
Aranaz charlie sling purse
Call it spring sandals


----------



## tweeety

Work outfit for today [emoji51]


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Two looks from last week:


----------



## Selenet

Wearing:
Dress and bag: Chanel
Shirt: Cos
Shoes: Minna Parikka
Puffer Jacket: Burberry


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a NOIZE jacket and my mini pashli:


----------



## HONEYRIDER

A few days ago...


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a Uniqlo outfit and a Rebecca Minkoff Bag


----------



## meowmix318

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing a Uniqlo outfit and a Rebecca Minkoff Bag


Very classy and well polished


----------



## aesthetikwelten

@Ellapretty: I love your outfits und femininity, but these pumps are


----------



## Ellapretty

meowmix318 said:


> Very classy and well polished


Thank you 



aesthetikwelten said:


> @Ellapretty: I love your outfits und femininity, but these pumps are



Would you believe those heels are from Target? They're so comfortable and easy to walk in too!


----------



## HONEYRIDER

coat: mango
blouse: mango
pants: zara
shoes: essen
bag: chanel
sunnies: céline


----------



## anniepersian

Jacket mango-very old! Maybe £15?
Dress h&m £7
Shoes primark £2! 
Bag vintage Chanel found on ebay


----------



## anniepersian

Same dress h&m
Jeans zara £ 10
Sandals primark £22
Jacket £17 topshop


----------



## nerimanna

Zimmermann dress
Aranaz bag
Call It Spring sandals

IG: anna.miren


----------



## XCCX

Hi!

I'm usually at the Chanel or the jewelry subforums. But I just discovered this great thread with great outfits and styles!

Here is my contribution..

One dress (Karen Millen). Two bags (Chanel). Which one?

Both are equally suitable for the occasion in my opinion.


----------



## minoxa33

xactreality said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm usually at the Chanel or the jewelry subforums. But I just discovered this great thread with great outfits and styles!
> 
> Here is my contribution..
> 
> One dress (Karen Millen). Two bags (Chanel). Which one?
> 
> Both are equally suitable for the occasion in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 3534390
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534391



The black one! [emoji106]


----------



## XCCX




----------



## XCCX




----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a Chicwish sweater, Cougar boots and my vintage coach bag:


----------



## manons88

Blouse: Nikkie
Pants: Nikkie 
Shoes: guess 
Coat


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing an outfit from Jean Machine and an Express Glitter Clutch:


----------



## aesthetikwelten

Clearly too cold for this outfit now here where I live, but recently we had some warmer days this winter...


----------



## the_comfortista

Schott Perfecto women's lambskin jacket! Perfect for the cold weather


----------



## Luv n bags

Valentino Rockstuds all the way!


----------



## the_comfortista

Comfy cozy outfit today. I can't get enough of my Birkin!


----------



## aesthetikwelten

With my babybal


----------



## susieserb

Lulu lemon jacket; Macy's inc shirt; Chanel Jewelry...spread the love I say.


----------



## lovelypeach

Do you guys know where are Gigi's shorts from? She was in New York


----------



## misssadielady

lovelypeach said:


> Do you guys know where are Gigi's shorts from? She was in New York


https://www.oneteaspoon.com/woman/denim/shorts/bandits.html
by One Teaspoon


----------



## keishabuchanan

Can someone id?Thanks!


----------



## Ambereyes

https://www.ispot.tv/ad/AiTT/taco-bell-double-stacked-tacos-order-envy

Does anyone recognize the brand of the green jacket with epaulets and drawstring on the bottom shown on the young woman walking with a tray at the beginning of the Taco Bell Order Envy commercial?  Don't know why, but I really  like her simple, casual outfit, especially her green jacket.  Tried to attach a screen shot,  but not sure if it worked.


----------



## gaplife

Can anyone ID this studded leather jacket pretty please?? I don't think it's prada


----------



## GaudyGirl

Flipping through channels and this coat stopped me in my tracks. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wrong post.


----------



## Knicole

Can anyone ID this top? Thank you!


----------



## Knicole

Or this dress?


----------



## chicaloca

I have a mystery dress on my hands. From the RN it is either Anthro, Urban or Free People. The label was cut off and from the remant I can see it was a green label with some sort of orange floral print. Any ideas on the brand based in the label?


----------



## rainyarch

faintlymacabre said:


> Any idea who makes this sweater?  I love it!!!  Vince Camuto appears to make a similar one, but without all the ribbed texturing at the top.



It's Isabel Marant, Hatfield Striped Merino Wool-Blend Sweater


----------



## Smart.

ID on these sunglasses? Sorry the picture is so dark. Thanks so much!!


----------



## rainyarch

GaudyGirl said:


> Flipping through channels and this coat stopped me in my tracks. Anyone know what it is?



It's by Desigual, possibly from a 2011 collection.


----------



## rainyarch

Smart. said:


> ID on these sunglasses? Sorry the picture is so dark. Thanks so much!!



Those are Miu Miu


----------



## Kayapo97

This lady has real style. Lovely outfit combination. 
Ladies Day Aintree racecourse 7 April 2017
Wish I knew where the wrap dress came from?


----------



## GaudyGirl

rainyarch said:


> It's by Desigual, possibly from a 2011 collection.
> View attachment 3648248



Thank you so much.


----------



## rainyarch

roses5682 said:


> Can anyone help identify this dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398160


@roses5682 If you're still interested it's available on ebay; and aliexpress.


----------



## rainyarch

veeleigh said:


> Can someone please ID Gwenyth's top?



@veeleigh , If you're still interested; it's Tory Burch Caspian Tunic.


----------



## KittieKelly

Calvin Klein - sweatshirt logo crop top & skirt set
Free People - faux fur jacket, eyelet knee socks
Emily Cho - leather snake effect envelope handbag
Louis Vuitton - silk bandau 
Chanel - CC crystal earrings & CC pearl & crystal ring
Valentino - Rockstud rain boots


----------



## Flip88

HONEYRIDER said:


> one of my latest looks


Love your look !


KittieKelly said:


> Chilly spring day
> View attachment 3673391
> View attachment 3673392
> View attachment 3673393
> View attachment 3673394
> 
> 
> 
> Topshop - white t-shirt blouse
> Hudson - jeans
> Givenchy - booties
> Vintage (1960's) Ivory mink coat
> Hermes Birkin 30 Etaupe, twilly's, black rodeo GM, white clic clac braclet and white "H" earrings
> Affinity diamond baguette ring


Love ALL your outfit pics to be honest and this one espeiclally. That mink looks amazing on you.


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> Love your look !
> 
> Love ALL your outfit pics to be honest and this one espeiclally. That mink looks amazing on you.


Thank you, I appreciate the kind words


----------



## becca7401

Black tank (almost seen!) - Zara
Skirt - Michael Michael Kors
Shoes - Chanel
Scarf - Hermes
Handbag - Mulberry (New Bayswater)
Sunglasses - RayBan


----------



## becca7401

And I've seen this further up the thread, so here's the VBxTarget dress with the bunny collar on me! Such a cute look


----------



## Flip88

becca7401 said:


> Black tank (almost seen!) - Zara
> Skirt - Michael Michael Kors
> Shoes - Chanel
> Scarf - Hermes
> Handbag - Mulberry (New Bayswater)
> Sunglasses - RayBan


Loving the Bayswater


----------



## Perfect Day

becca7401 said:


> Black tank (almost seen!) - Zara
> Skirt - Michael Michael Kors
> Shoes - Chanel
> Scarf - Hermes
> Handbag - Mulberry (New Bayswater)
> Sunglasses - RayBan


All of this works so well, the bag is fabulous.


----------



## Hobbsy

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3690463
> View attachment 3690465
> View attachment 3690466
> View attachment 3690467
> View attachment 3690469
> View attachment 3690470
> 
> 
> 
> Calvin Klein - sweatshirt logo crop top & skirt set
> Free People - faux fur jacket, eyelet knee socks
> Emily Cho - leather snake effect envelope handbag
> Louis Vuitton - silk bandau
> Chanel - CC crystal earrings & CC pearl & crystal ring
> Valentino - Rockstud rain boots


Love to see your outfits, and this bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## Hobbsy

HONEYRIDER said:


> one of my latest looks


Love this look! Love the Gucci bag, could you tell me what all it can hold?


----------



## eggtartapproved

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3690463
> View attachment 3690465
> View attachment 3690466
> View attachment 3690467
> View attachment 3690469
> View attachment 3690470
> 
> 
> 
> Calvin Klein - sweatshirt logo crop top & skirt set
> Free People - faux fur jacket, eyelet knee socks
> Emily Cho - leather snake effect envelope handbag
> Louis Vuitton - silk bandau
> Chanel - CC crystal earrings & CC pearl & crystal ring
> Valentino - Rockstud rain boots



I love your rain boots! And the top and skirt set looks so cute and casual.


----------



## B_Glam

lgreenfield said:


> Sorry this was my OOTD but not actually on me ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687800



Are those Tieks?? I love that color! They are some of the most comfortable shoes I own


----------



## KittieKelly

Torn by Ronnie Kobo - "rebecca" studded floral dress
Mathew Williamson - lapin (rabbit) fur belted coat w/detachable matching fur scarf
Giuseppe Zanotti - suede studded booties
Hermes - Birkin 35 (blue saint cyr)


----------



## Ellapretty




----------



## KittieKelly

Terrible rainy cold day...
Topshop - sweatshirt dress
MM6 Maison Margiela - wool hooded cape
Stuart Weitzman - highland thigh high boots
Celine - shearling luggage bag


----------



## hellooholly

My new fave work outfit, brogue work, zara silk top, my fave costume necklace, and granny cardi


----------



## KittieKelly

Halogen - striped top
Forever21 - navy blue ruffle skirt
Thakoon - wool & shearling coat
Fendi - shearling Peek-a-boo handbag, Wave booties


----------



## dotty8

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3693391
> View attachment 3693392
> View attachment 3693393
> View attachment 3693394
> View attachment 3693395
> View attachment 3693396
> 
> Torn by Ronnie Kobo - "rebecca" studded floral dress
> Mathew Williamson - lapin (rabbit) fur belted coat w/detachable matching fur scarf
> Giuseppe Zanotti - suede studded booties
> Hermes - Birkin 35 (blue saint cyr)



Great nail polish, too... is it by Dior perhaps?


----------



## KittieKelly

dotty8 said:


> Great nail polish, too... is it by Dior perhaps?


Thank you  It's Essie gel couture (Looks to thrill #250)


----------



## BgaHolic

Kisten  Linquist is wearing this top on QVC. Does anyone know where I can find it?  I love It!!!


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3693391
> View attachment 3693392
> View attachment 3693393
> View attachment 3693394
> View attachment 3693395
> View attachment 3693396
> 
> Torn by Ronnie Kobo - "rebecca" studded floral dress
> Mathew Williamson - lapin (rabbit) fur belted coat w/detachable matching fur scarf
> Giuseppe Zanotti - suede studded booties
> Hermes - Birkin 35 (blue saint cyr)


Love that Matthew Williamson coat - beautiful.


----------



## KittieKelly

Forever21 - Ivory lace dress
Blumarine - crystal buttons embellished cashmere coat w/ detachable (grey/silver tip) mink collar
Charlotte Olympia - kitty flats (black velvet)
Hermes - Herbag (rose sakura), Twilly


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3699776
> View attachment 3699777
> View attachment 3699778
> View attachment 3699779
> View attachment 3699780
> View attachment 3699781
> 
> Forever21 - Ivory lace dress
> Blumarine - crystal buttons embellished cashmere coat w/ detachable (grey/silver tip) mink collar
> Charlotte Olympia - kitty flats (black velvet)
> Hermes - Herbag (rose sakura), Twilly



I adore your coat/jacket collection!  Lovely.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Mothers Day Outfit time! Banana Republic blouse, Calvin Klein belt and navy skirt, Kate Spade crossbody bag tied with Hermes twilly, Michael Kors shoes and watch, Pucci sunglasses.


----------



## becca7401

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3699776
> View attachment 3699777
> View attachment 3699778
> View attachment 3699779
> View attachment 3699780
> View attachment 3699781
> 
> Forever21 - Ivory lace dress
> Blumarine - crystal buttons embellished cashmere coat w/ detachable (grey/silver tip) mink collar
> Charlotte Olympia - kitty flats (black velvet)
> Hermes - Herbag (rose sakura), Twilly



I would absolutely LOVE to shop your wardrobe! Such an amazing collection.


----------



## KittieKelly

becca7401 said:


> I would absolutely LOVE to shop your wardrobe! Such an amazing collection.



Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

Tommy Hilfiger x Gigi - crop top & skirt
Christian Louboutin -  eponge terry sandals
Hermes - Birkin etaupe 30, twilly's, white clic clac bracelet


----------



## Hobbsy

KittieKelly said:


> Tommy Hilfiger x Gigi - crop top & skirt
> Christian Louboutin -  eponge terry sandals
> Hermes - Birkin etaupe 30, twilly's, white clic clac bracelet


You always look so adorable!


----------



## KittieKelly

Hobbsy said:


> You always look so adorable!


thank you (( hugs ))


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Yesterday:






Some weeks ago in Malibu:


----------



## becca7401

Last night's outfit!

Dress - VBxTarget
Belt - Gucci
Bag - Mulberry Lily (Mushroom)
Shoes - Louboutin Top Street Patent 85s (I've attached a proper picture of them)

The heavens opened as I left too, so I had a sling my plain black Kooples coat over the top!


----------



## KittieKelly

Forever21 - fuzzy top & ripped joggers
Converse -  faux fur lined/sweater sneakers
Balenciaga - shearling papier A6 zip around fur tote


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

becca7401 said:


> Last night's outfit!
> 
> Dress - VBxTarget
> Belt - Gucci
> Bag - Mulberry Lily (Mushroom)
> Shoes - Louboutin Top Street Patent 85s (I've attached a proper picture of them)
> 
> The heavens opened as I left too, so I had a sling my plain black Kooples coat over the top!


I love how you belted your dress, and your shoes are fantastic!!!


----------



## becca7401

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I love how you belted your dress, and your shoes are fantastic!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Selenet

Dress Kenzo
Shoes Prada
Bag Hermes



Top Chanel
Trousers Marella
Bag Gucci
Shoes Prada





Dress Marimekko vintage from the 70s
Shoes Tod's
Bag Chanel


----------



## KittieKelly

Free People - lamby cardigan ( I added the vintage fox fur collar to it )
Etre Cecile - tshirt
Mother - crop fray jeans
Steve Madden - leather w/faux fur loafers
Chanel - earrings
Fendi - fendirumi bag charm
Hermes - Plume 21 handbag (rose sakura, swift leather)


----------



## sonaturallyme

Any chance anyone can ID this dress? TIA!


----------



## Muppet18

Hi-can anybody ID this blouse?
Many thanks!


----------



## Takeshi

My casual spring look with Saint Laurent bag, Zara biker jacket and jeans, Acne scarf.


----------



## KittieKelly

Christopher Fischer - 'bubbly' cashmere top
ASOS - pink velvet pleated skirt
Moschino - white terry motorcycle jacket
Valentino - red patent rockstud kitten heels
Hermes - white clic clac bracelet
Christian Louboutin - pony hair clutch


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3711699
> View attachment 3711700
> View attachment 3711701
> View attachment 3711702
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher Fischer - 'bubbly' cashmere top
> ASOS - pink velvet pleated skirt
> Moschino - white terry motorcycle jacket
> Valentino - red patent rockstud kitten heels
> Hermes - white clic clac bracelet
> Christian Louboutin - pony hair clutch



Gorgeous!  I need someone e like you to help me put together my daily wardrobe!  Great style.


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Gorgeous!  I need someone e like you to help me put together my daily wardrobe!  Great style.


Thank you (( hugs ))


----------



## rainyarch

Muppet18 said:


> Hi-can anybody ID this blouse?
> Many thanks!
> View attachment 3709446



Hi @Muppet18 it's by Cecile Copenhagen, I think last year's collection, but she still makes the same print for her new collection, but in different styles.


----------



## rainyarch

sonaturallyme said:


> Any chance anyone can ID this dress? TIA!



Hi @sonaturallyme the dress is by White House Black Market currently sold out, but perhaps you can find it somewhere else? Good Luck!


----------



## Muppet18

Wow-that is amazing!
Thank you so much !!!


----------



## sonaturallyme

rainyarch said:


> Hi @sonaturallyme the dress is by White House Black Market currently sold out, but perhaps you can find it somewhere else? Good Luck!
> View attachment 3711862
> View attachment 3711863


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Takeshi

Outfit details. Zara skirt, Amisu top, Chanel Woc.


----------



## _Cina

Can anyone ID this top? Which brand could it be or does someone have an idea where to find similar tops?

 I took the picture out of Negin´s vlog, the vlog can be found here:
  (starting at 12:09).


Thanks everyone!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Lilly Pulitzer top; Chaus linen pant; Viscata espadrilles.


----------



## becca7401

Off on my belated honeymoon today so here's my attempt at airport chic. OK, we will just be going straight to the lounge and then pyjamas and sleep once on the plane (night flight travelling East) but still!

Blouse - Gerard Darel (with a super cute Burberry-esque heart print you can just about see)
Trousers - Zara
Shoes - Chanel
Bag(s)! - Mulberry Cara and Mulberry Lily. I also have a Le Pliage but I couldn't decide embrywrrn my current two fave Mulberrys hence both  

Possibly going to be picking up a little something tax free from Chanel... but we shall see.


----------



## Ellapretty

Loving this floral dress from H&M


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Both from last week:


----------



## KittieKelly

59 degrees today...I actually wore a turtleneck, in May, unbelievable...and I was still chilled 








Diane Von Furstenberg - black stretch lace turtleneck top
Helmet Lang - black lambskin leather leggings
_Giambattista Valli -  sheep shearling gilet
BCBGMAXAZRIA - leather night sneaker bootie
Swarovski - earrings
Hermes - blue saint cyr 35 birkin, black clic clac bracelet_


----------



## VintageGlamour

Can anyone id this jumpsuit?


----------



## rainyarch

PeggyFair said:


> View attachment 3714597
> 
> Can anyone id this jumpsuit?



Hi @PeggyFair this one was pretty easy to find thankfully, it's by Guess, called Alden Palazzo Chambrey Jumpsuit. 





It also comes as a maxi dress
I hope this helps!


----------



## VintageGlamour

Thanks so much @rainyarch 

Sold out everywhere, bummer!


----------



## HONEYRIDER

From our stay in Palm Springs


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a Chicwish skirt and my Gucci Marmont Matalasse Mini Chain bag:


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3709019
> View attachment 3709020
> View attachment 3709021
> View attachment 3709022
> View attachment 3709023
> View attachment 3709024
> 
> 
> Free People - lamby cardigan ( I added the vintage fox fur collar to it )
> Etre Cecile - tshirt
> Mother - crop fray jeans
> Steve Madden - leather w/faux fur loafers
> Chanel - earrings
> Fendi - fendirumi bag charm
> Hermes - Plume 21 handbag (rose sakura, swift leather)


Such style my friend [emoji7]


----------



## KittieKelly

Shoes don't fit? No problem, get some cute ribbon from the craft store and tie those babies on  

Isabel Marant - Kyle's silk taffeta black jumpsuit
Target - white tank top
Christian Louboutin - decollete 100 yellow python (w/gingham fabric ribbon)
Michael Kors - crystal watch
Hermes - Kelly 28 bag, rodeo pm charm, studded leather bracelet


----------



## i_love_vinegar

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3716127
> View attachment 3716128
> View attachment 3716129
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes don't fit? No problem, get some cute ribbon from the craft store and tie those babies on
> 
> Isabel Marant - Kyle's silk taffeta black jumpsuit
> Target - white tank top
> Christian Louboutin - decollete 100 yellow python (w/gingham fabric ribbon)
> Michael Kors - crystal watch
> Hermes - Kelly 28 bag, rodeo pm charm, studded leather bracelet



I LOVE all your shoes!


----------



## KittieKelly

i_love_vinegar said:


> I LOVE all your shoes!


Thank you


----------



## Selenet

In Rome a few days ago


Shirt Cos
Skirt Ralph Lauren black label
Shoes Minna Parikka
Bag Gucci Soho



Shoes Prada
Bag Chanel Maxi



Dress Diesel
Bag Louis Vuitton Alma BB


----------



## manythemiles

hi, not sure if this post belongs here (haven't been to this forum in a while) but hoping someone could I.D. this logo/brand on the back pocket of jeans? apologies the photo is so tiny


----------



## Selenet

Seems like I'm spamming this thread. 


Scarf: Louis Vuitton
Shirt: Vuokko
Trousers: Arela
Bag: Fendi
Shoes: Minna Parikka


----------



## eggtartapproved

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3716127
> View attachment 3716128
> View attachment 3716129
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes don't fit? No problem, get some cute ribbon from the craft store and tie those babies on
> 
> Isabel Marant - Kyle's silk taffeta black jumpsuit
> Target - white tank top
> Christian Louboutin - decollete 100 yellow python (w/gingham fabric ribbon)
> Michael Kors - crystal watch
> Hermes - Kelly 28 bag, rodeo pm charm, studded leather bracelet



That's such a great idea!! The ribbon looks fab with your shoes!


----------



## HONEYRIDER

At the beach in Zeeland, Netherlands


----------



## flyygal

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3716127
> View attachment 3716128
> View attachment 3716129
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes don't fit? No problem, get some cute ribbon from the craft store and tie those babies on
> 
> Isabel Marant - Kyle's silk taffeta black jumpsuit
> Target - white tank top
> Christian Louboutin - decollete 100 yellow python (w/gingham fabric ribbon)
> Michael Kors - crystal watch
> Hermes - Kelly 28 bag, rodeo pm charm, studded leather bracelet



[emoji7] that's genius what you did to the shoe [emoji108]


----------



## KittieKelly

flyygal said:


> [emoji7] that's genius what you did to the shoe [emoji108]


Thank you 
I have a very narrow heel and some pumps just don't stay on. The ribbon makes it so much more comfortable and secure, and I don't have to worry about popping out of my pumps 
Double sided sticky fashion tape is also great, but not 100%. The ribbon you can run in and they weren't going to come off


----------



## KittieKelly

Barbie - "I woke up like this" tank top
bcbgmaxazria - bandage mini skirt
Tasha - clear boots
Jocelyn - rabbit fur rosette bolero


----------



## anniepersian

Hi guys! It's been ages since I've logged on! 
Jacket boohoo
jeans Primark
Boots Topshop
Hermes belt kit
Tiffany RTT charm in gold with a chain I got from Naples for 4 euros!
Chanel tote Lambskin....26 years old!


----------



## ScottyGal

Top: Jane Norman
Skirt: Boohoo
Bag: LV


----------



## KittieKelly

ADIDAS - crop tank top
Forever21 - bermuda ripped shorts
Topshop unique - white curly lamb shearling crop jacket
_Gianvito Rossi - mink silver lace up "zelda" sandal_


----------



## Cams

Hello today is a little cold here.
I am wearing my Burburry Brit jacket
Burburry shawl
Australia Saba Jeans
Australia wittner ankle boots
Bag LV neverfull GM


----------



## Selenet

Dress Tara Jarmon
Shoes Minna Parikka
Bag Chanel


----------



## Cams

Dress Zara
Espadrilles from Australia Country Road
Cardigan 100% merino wool from Saba Australia
Sunglasses Dolce&Gabanna
Handbag LV Speedy 35 Damier Azurre


----------



## KittieKelly

Moschino - tshirt dress
Christian Louboutin - "trash" pigelle follies 100


----------



## Cams

Today weekend with my hubby on our way to get our organic produce at the market.
Jeans Guess
Amanic Exchange T Shirt
Belt Gucci
Shoes Converse
Jacket Zara
Bag LV Mini Pochette
Scarf Christian Dior


----------



## becca7401

Friday workwear!

Dress - Self Portrait
Jacket - Jaegar
Belt - Gucci
Shoes - Sophia Webster
Bag - Mulberry


----------



## V0N1B2

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3723980
> 
> Dress Tara Jarmon
> Shoes Minna Parikka
> Bag Chanel


Are those PANDAS! on your shoes? 
OMG I NEED!


----------



## ScottyGal

Dress: Monteau
Shoes: H&M
Bag: Louis Vuitton
Necklace: Vivienne Westwood


----------



## Selenet

V0N1B2 said:


> Are those PANDAS! on your shoes?
> OMG I NEED!


Yes they are! They're super comfy as well.


----------



## Takeshi

My latest look


----------



## Knicole

Can anyone ID this top, jeans, and shoes? TIA!


----------



## rainyarch

Knicole said:


> Can anyone ID this top, jeans, and shoes? TIA!



@Knicole 
Top: Ellery
Jeans: Citizens of Humanity - Melanie


Shoes: Stella McCartney - Frankie


----------



## KittieKelly

Mossimo - tank top & romper
Steve Madden - faux fur sandals


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing head to toe Le Chateau:


----------



## Cams

Sunglasses Dolce & Gabanna
Top Massimo Dutti
Jeans Zara
Belt LV
Shoes Noe Spain 
Bag LV


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Isabel Marant and Louboutins


----------



## Knicole

rainyarch said:


> @Knicole
> Top: Ellery
> Jeans: Citizens of Humanity - Melanie
> View attachment 3727837
> 
> Shoes: Stella McCartney - Frankie
> View attachment 3727838


Thanks so much!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Calvin Klein navy shift dress, Milly handbag, Michael Kors watch, Louboutin peep-toe sandals:


----------



## cafecreme15

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3723170
> View attachment 3723171
> View attachment 3723173
> 
> 
> 
> ADIDAS - crop tank top
> Forever21 - bermuda ripped shorts
> Topshop unique - white curly lamb shearling crop jacket
> _Gianvito Rossi - mink silver lace up "zelda" sandal_



Your ability to so creatively mix "high" and "low" fashion pieces is truly inspiring!


----------



## B4gs4happiness

Ellapretty said:


> My Chanel half-moon WOC and Henkaa dress


You look so Beautiful!


----------



## B4gs4happiness

leslie_x said:


> I don't post that much but if I have to comment everything I like here on this forum than it will be a full time job hehe but a very fun job  lve you ladies!
> 
> here is my ootd. karen millen leather jacket, plain white t-shirt, seven fam jeans, gucci scarf and Be&D sneakers, neverfull DA (not pictured)[/QUO
> Nice outfit!


----------



## KittieKelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Isabel Marant and Louboutins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728417


Stunning!!


----------



## KittieKelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Your ability to so creatively mix "high" and "low" fashion pieces is truly inspiring!


Thank you 
I do have a thrifty side to me


----------



## becca7401

At a conference all day today!

Top - Hobbs
Trousers - Zara
Shoes - Chanel
Bag - Mulberry


----------



## Cams

Dress Tomdickandharry
Shoes Aldo
Sunglasses Tiffany & Co
Bag BVlgari Tote


----------



## steffysstyle

When you love your new jumpsuit (from Bershka) and you wear it twice in the same week (and it's only Wednesday!).


----------



## HRM

Dear friends,
I have just finished watching the movie and am dying to find out who is the designer of this dress. As far as I know, Armani, Fendi, Louboutin etc. are featuring there, but I am really craving for this dress. Please, help to identify it!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Xhilaration -  crop top 
Forever21 - jeans
Miu Miu - sheepskin belt
Steve Madden - velvet/faux fur loafers
Vintage crocodile bag (made in Italy)


----------



## Entice




----------



## Cams

Dress H&M
Boots Prada
Bag BVlgari Tote


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Valentino top, Ostrich oasis slides and gucci Marmont bag

For your eyes only 
It's Ramadan now and I have to cover up before  going out


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3731088
> View attachment 3731089
> View attachment 3731090
> 
> 
> 
> Xhilaration -  crop top
> Forever21 - jeans
> Miu Miu - sheepskin belt
> Steve Madden - velvet/faux fur loafers
> Vintage crocodile bag (made in Italy)



The bag - wow!


----------



## KittieKelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> The bag - wow!


I know right! Thank you 
I was in shock when I saw it. It was a great find


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

KittieKelly said:


> I know right! Thank you
> I was in shock when I saw it. It was a great find



Teach me how to find things like this, sensei


----------



## Cams

Dress Cotton On Australia
shoes Windsor Smith Australia
Bag Burburry 
Sunglasses Gucci


----------



## steffysstyle

Excuse the poor photo quality! 
Outfit of the day:
Top: New Look
Jeans: Zara
Bag & Shoes: Chanel


----------



## KittieKelly

ASOS - gingham jumpsuit
Valentino - noir rockstud kitten heels


----------



## galex101404

Does anyone know where to find this gorgeous dress? I found the picture online. Thanks!!


----------



## goodbyeblues

Cross-posted in the Coach subforum - my look today mixing vintage and modern pieces. I love these funky metallic cowboy mules, they're probably not for everybody but I think they're really fun!




Wearing: vintage silk scarf, vintage top, Target x Who What Wear shorts, Coach 1941 Saddle bag 23, vintage shoes.


----------



## meowmix318

goodbyeblues said:


> Cross-posted in the Coach subforum - my look today mixing vintage and modern pieces. I love these funky metallic cowboy mules, they're probably not for everybody but I think they're really fun!
> 
> View attachment 3734703
> 
> 
> Wearing: vintage silk scarf, vintage top, Target x Who What Wear shorts, Coach 1941 Saddle bag 23, vintage shoes.


I love the shoes. Great look


----------



## goodbyeblues

meowmix318 said:


> I love the shoes. Great look


Thank you!


----------



## Cams

Dress Mango
Shoes Charles and Keith Singapore
Bag Chanel GST


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Topshop
Jeans - Topshop
Shoes - Primark
Bag - LV
Jewellery - Pandora/Cartier/Links of London


----------



## KittieKelly

Rainy day...
Forever21 - gray lace up mini dress
Valentino - rockstud rain boots
Henri Bendel  - handbag


----------



## KittieKelly

double post whoops


----------



## Luv n bags

*


----------



## Cams

Top Kookai Australia
Jeans Zara
Belt LV
Coat Zara
Shoes Joe Mercer Australia
Bag Chanel GST
Jewelry today Tiffany


----------



## Kelly M

Off to work  

Top: Forever 21
Jeans: Paige Denim
Sandals: Sam Edelman
Purse: Michael Kors


----------



## cafecreme15

steffysstyle said:


> Excuse the poor photo quality!
> Outfit of the day:
> Top: New Look
> Jeans: Zara
> Bag & Shoes: Chanel
> 
> View attachment 3733251



Love this look! So classic and summery!


----------



## steffysstyle

cafecreme15 said:


> Love this look! So classic and summery!



Thank you!


----------



## Cams

Shirt into
Pants cotton on
Shoes Nine West 
Shawl coach
Bag NM Pochette with Eva clutch strap
Jewellery watch Rolex
Bracelet from Swarovski


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Shoes Tory Burch
Dress Chanel
Bag Gucci
Sunnies Fendi


----------



## Kelly M

Cams said:


> Shirt into
> Pants cotton on
> Shoes Nine West
> Shawl coach
> Bag NM Pochette with Eva clutch strap
> Jewellery watch Rolex
> Bracelet from Swarovski



Love love love!!!


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Last weekend


----------



## KittieKelly

Topshop - "Iron Maiden" band shirt dress
Aquazzura - blue velvet thigh high boots
Fendi - blue micro peek-a-boo shearling bag


----------



## Cams

Kelly M said:


> Love love love!!!


Thank you


----------



## Cams

[QUOTE="KittieKelly, post: 31448450,
Love your boots I am also wearing high knee boots today


----------



## Cams

Today
Dress Zara
Boots Luela 
Bag LV neverfull
Jewellery gold nugget necklace 
Tiffany heart necklace and Marc Jacobs button earrings 
Sunglasses Prada


----------



## KittieKelly

Cams said:


> [QUOTE="KittieKelly, post: 31448450,
> Love your boots I am also wearing high knee boots today


Thank you 
Ooooh I like your boots! Very nice!


----------



## KittieKelly

Just Cavalli -  dress
Christian Louboutin -  pony hair & leather leopard clutch
Christian Louboutin - white patent leather spike pigalle follies 100
Oscar de la Renta - fox fur stole


----------



## Cams

Dress H&M
Shoes Burburry
Shawl LV
Watch Michel Herbelin


----------



## Ellapretty

With my F21 kimono and pashli mini:


----------



## KittieKelly

Lazy Oaf - hello kitty top
SJYP Steve J & Yoni P - embroidered tweed shorts
Chinese Laundry - tweed sandals
PixieMarket - picnic handbag, I added two Hermes twilly's & a Rodeo pm bag charm


----------



## Mimmy

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3745064
> View attachment 3745067
> View attachment 3745068
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy Oaf - hello kitty top
> SJYP Steve J & Yoni P - embroidered tweed shorts
> Chinese Laundry - tweed sandals
> PixieMarket - picnic handbag, I added two Hermes twilly's & a Rodeo pm bag charm



This is such a cute look, KittieKelly!


----------



## KittieKelly

Mimmy said:


> This is such a cute look, KittieKelly!


Thank you


----------



## Cams

Top Zara
Belt Gucci
Shorts RE David jones
Bag Marc by Marc Jacobs
Shoes Zara
Jewellery Tifanny


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Some romantic vibes from last friday


----------



## KittieKelly

Cams said:


> Top Zara
> Belt Gucci
> Shorts RE David jones
> Bag Marc by Marc Jacobs
> Shoes Zara
> Jewellery Tifanny


Adorable!!


----------



## Cams

KittieKelly said:


> Adorable!!


Thank you


----------



## Cams

Today
Top Mango 
Shorts RE David Jones 
Gladiator sandals Aldo
Bag LV
Jewellery same as yesterday


----------



## Selenet

Wearing
Tiger of Sweden shirt
Biker leather jacket
H&M skirt
Tod's loafers
Chanel bag


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dior and Hermes


----------



## KittieKelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Dior and Hermes
> View attachment 3746619


Beautiful!


----------



## KittieKelly

Free People - fuzzy top
Pixie Market - skirt
Guiseppe Zanotti - metallic gold kitten heel sandals
Fendi - monster shearling backpack


----------



## Sculli

blazer Isabel Marant by H&M
t-shirt Gucci
jeans Frame denim
shoes Charlotte Olympia
bag Chanel


----------



## Hobbsy

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3745064
> View attachment 3745067
> View attachment 3745068
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy Oaf - hello kitty top
> SJYP Steve J & Yoni P - embroidered tweed shorts
> Chinese Laundry - tweed sandals
> PixieMarket - picnic handbag, I added two Hermes twilly's & a Rodeo pm bag charm


Love this whole outfit! You are so creative.


----------



## KittieKelly

Hobbsy said:


> Love this whole outfit! You are so creative.


Thank you


----------



## Cams

Today
Undershirt Zara
Knit wear jumper French connection
Jeans Zara
Boots Luela
Bag Michael Kors


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Choosing an outfit for a party on a boat. Polar fox or a silver fox? (the top will be different)


----------



## KittieKelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Choosing an outfit for a party on a boat. Polar fox or a silver fox? (the top will be different)
> View attachment 3749043
> 
> View attachment 3749047


Gorgeous! For this time of year id pick the silver


----------



## KittieKelly

3x1 - dark blue denim zip front mini dress
Jeffrey Campbell -  pink fluffy embellished sandals
Fendi - velvet peek-a-boo bag, witches bag charm


----------



## galex101404

galex101404 said:


> Does anyone know where to find this gorgeous dress? I found the picture online. Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 3734539



Bump.. can anyone help ID the dress? Thanks!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

KittieKelly said:


> Gorgeous! For this time of year id pick the silver



Thank you sweetheart. I decided to go with the polar fox as it looks better with the pearly embroidery on the dress. But the night was so warm that the fox had to spend the night on the back of a chair 

P.s. Love the handbag! And the sandals are so cute


----------



## KittieKelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thank you sweetheart. I decided to go with the polar fox as it looks better with the pearly embroidery on the dress. But the night was so warm that the fox had to spend the night on the back of a chair
> 
> P.s. Love the handbag! And the sandals are so cute


Thank you 
The dress sounds lovely! You can't go wrong with fur, it's so classy. Both are beautiful pieces, but yes a bit warm for it unless your in a heavily air conditioned place


----------



## angie82

Hi everyone!  Long time no post since the last time.  Hot and humid here at my location.  Today's going out outfit.  Dress and sandals from M&S, and Chanel Square Mini.  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## autumnkitten

Hi guys...I'm hoping to track down the label for this top. Saw it at a consignment store, stupidly did not purchase. Kept thinking about it so I went back and it was gone 

I've shown this photo to 3 different people who work at the store, they couldn't figure out who the designer is 

It's very unique...I'm hoping the colorful printed lining could be a trademark of some label and that somebody here recognizes it.


----------



## all7s

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3749203
> View attachment 3749204
> View attachment 3749205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3x1 - dark blue denim zip front mini dress
> Jeffrey Campbell -  pink fluffy embellished sandals
> Fendi - velvet peek-a-boo bag, witches bag charm



Such a perfect outfit of different fabrics and materials! I'm in love with your handbag! Have you posted any other photos of it? I always wanted to see real life photos of it, not just the advertisement photography.


----------



## JessicaO

This floral maxi wrap dress Ashely was wearing on RHOP


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Finally, I got onto the kimono trend! Bought two from Cotton On (Australia) and they are such versatile pieces. Worn them once to the pool and now dinner at an alfresco restaurant. 

Tank top & jeans: Uniqlo
Shoes: Ferragamo


----------



## 1DaySoon

I forgot to post my bag
This is a diy dress with Valentino sandals and I wore my black Gucci Emily


----------



## KittieKelly

all7s said:


> Such a perfect outfit of different fabrics and materials! I'm in love with your handbag! Have you posted any other photos of it? I always wanted to see real life photos of it, not just the advertisement photography.


Thank you 
I can take more photo's of the bag for you and post them. It's really nice, the velvet is top quality, and it's the perfect size, holds a lot...a bit heavy for it's size, but that could just be me


----------



## KittieKelly

Just Cavalli - crop top
Balmain - quilted high waist shorts
Gucci - wedge sandals


----------



## all7s

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> I can take more photo's of the bag for you and post them. It's really nice, the velvet is top quality, and it's the perfect size, holds a lot...a bit heavy for it's size, but that could just be me



I would love to see more photos if you get a chance! It looks so lush with the intricate velvet design, i can imagine that it has some weight. I'm glad to hear it's been a good bag for you, so beautiful


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing - Silver Jeans and a Denver Hayes Rain coat:


----------



## KittieKelly

Milly - wool skirt
Target - tank top
Steve Madden - faux fur leather mules
B 35 w/ horse hood key holder charm


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Tulle t-shirt: little shop in Hong Kong
Jeans: Uniqlo
Bag: LV Saleya
Shoes: Ferragamo


----------



## KittieKelly

From last night...








Moschino - "teddy" mini dress
Christian Louboutin - pony hair leopard clutch
Guggi - feline head sandals, crystal & glass ring


----------



## 1DaySoon

DIY dress 
Via Spiga shoes
Chanel bag


----------



## 1DaySoon

I made the same dress but in a different material and pattern


----------



## KittieKelly

1DaySoon said:


> View attachment 3758198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the same dress but in a different material and pattern


Really nice!


----------



## Knicole

Can someone please ID this suit and gloves? Tia!


----------



## KittieKelly

Balmain - skirt
Target - basic white tank top
Christian Louboutin - python 100 sandals
Chanel - necklace, earrings
Gucci - Nymphaea beaded tiger leather top handle bag


----------



## hikkichan

Cropped top: Bershka
Shorts: Bershka
Jacket: Bershka
Shoes: Dr Martens
Bag: Mansur Gavriel


----------



## KittieKelly

Guess - striped bodysuit
ASOS - wrap skirt
Sheln -  embroidered fur mules 
Gucci - courrier soft GG supreme tote & passport holder


----------



## Luv2Scoop

1DaySoon said:


> View attachment 3757349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIY dress
> Via Spiga shoes
> Chanel bag


Nice, I sew as well. Not so much as of late, however, I use to love making knock-offs.


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Gucci marmont WOC


----------



## KittieKelly

Jo & Jo - checkered smocked bodice cotton dress
Heimat Atlantica - "Amor" reed talisman handbag
Jimmy Choo - denim & wood sandals


----------



## becca7401

Michael Kors Skirt
Koop led blouse
Givenchy Antigona bag
Gucci belt


----------



## Sculli

Blazer Zara
T shirt Gucci
Jeans AG
Shoes Converse
Bag Céline


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3759620
> View attachment 3759621
> View attachment 3759622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balmain - skirt
> Target - basic white tank top
> Christian Louboutin - python 100 sandals
> Chanel - necklace, earrings
> Gucci - Nymphaea beaded tiger leather top handle bag


Those sandals [emoji216][emoji7]


----------



## Prada_Princess

Cams said:


> Shirt into
> Pants cotton on
> Shoes Nine West
> Shawl coach
> Bag NM Pochette with Eva clutch strap
> Jewellery watch Rolex
> Bracelet from Swarovski


What a well put together outfit.1


----------



## KittieKelly

BOSS - cashmere top
BCBGmaxazria - damask skirt
Hermes - Kelly 28
Fendi - bag charm
Christian Louboutin - "Aribak" sandal 100


----------



## ScottyGal

At a wedding yesterday in the lovely Scottish countryside.

Dress: Lipsy London
Shoes: Boohoo
Bag: No brand
Jewellery: Cartier, Pandora, Links of London


----------



## meowmix318

_Lee said:


> At a wedding yesterday in the lovely Scottish countryside.
> 
> Dress: Lipsy London
> Shoes: Boohoo
> Bag: No brand
> Jewellery: Cartier, Pandora, Links of London
> View attachment 3765406


Beautiful photo, love the dress


----------



## ScottyGal

meowmix318 said:


> Beautiful photo, love the dress


Thank you! 
It's actually an old dress, my fiance got it for me about a year and a half ago and I forgot all about it!


----------



## Hobbsy

1DaySoon said:


> View attachment 3758198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the same dress but in a different material and pattern


Wow, I love both your dresses. You are very talented.


----------



## Hobbsy

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3765314
> View attachment 3765315
> View attachment 3765316
> View attachment 3765317
> 
> 
> 
> BOSS - cashmere top
> BCBGmaxazria - damask skirt
> Hermes - Kelly 28
> Fendi - bag charm
> Christian Louboutin - "Aribak" sandal 100


I don't even know how you get dressed?! I'd get lost playing in your closet.[emoji6][emoji5]


----------



## KittieKelly

Hobbsy said:


> I don't even know how you get dressed?! I'd get lost playing in your closet.[emoji6][emoji5]



I plan the night before, this way I have time. If I have to change an outfit last minute then I get lost


----------



## 1DaySoon

Hobbsy said:


> Wow, I love both your dresses. You are very talented.


thank you


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper - Topshop
Jeans - H&M
Shoes - Kurt Geiger 
Bag - Chanel


----------



## lovely64

Dyi jeans [emoji158] shorts by currentelliott, shoes [emoji151] and bag [emoji161] by Chanel


----------



## Sculli

lovely64 said:


> Dyi jeans [emoji158] shorts by currentelliott, shoes [emoji151] and bag [emoji161] by Chanel
> 
> View attachment 3765870



Shoes are cute! Are they from this season?


----------



## lovely64

Sculli said:


> Shoes are cute! Are they from this season?



Thanks! No, last years[emoji137][emoji254]


----------



## KittieKelly

Alice & Olivia - embroidered collar top
Just Cavalli - demim printed skirt
Gucci - velvet bag
Christian Louboutin - 100 pumps


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing my SHEIN top and Barrington Gifts St Anne Tote


----------



## hikkichan

Dress: Mango
Shoes: Tod's
Bag: LV Totally in DE PM


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing my SHEIN top and Barrington Gifts St Anne Tote


so very pretty!!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Cams said:


> Shirt into
> Pants cotton on
> Shoes Nine West
> Shawl coach
> Bag NM Pochette with Eva clutch strap
> Jewellery watch Rolex
> Bracelet from Swarovski


love love love this whole outfit!! and u have the best smile!!


----------



## lovely64

Pippa Holt kaftan and Chanel shoes.


----------



## ScottyGal

Dress - Boohoo
Shoes - Primark
Bag - LV


----------



## KittieKelly

Free People - top
Target - shorts
Fendi - micro peek-a-boo & mink fur sandals


----------



## Pollie-Jean

becca7401 said:


> Michael Kors Skirt
> Koop led blouse
> Givenchy Antigona bag
> Gucci belt


Love the belt !


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3770017
> View attachment 3770018
> 
> 
> 
> Free People - top
> Target - shorts
> Fendi - micro peek-a-boo & mink fur sandals



Love the way you mix high end and lower end and it works!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Love the way you mix high end and lower end and it works!


Thank you


----------



## Sculli

Blouse Victoria, Victoria Beckham
Jeans J Brand
Shoes Clarks
Bag Chanel 
Bracelet Céline


----------



## HONEYRIDER

From South France, last week:


----------



## KittieKelly

Casual Couture - tank top 
Mother Jeans - racing stripe crop cut jeans
Jaggar - leather block heel booties
Fendi - shearling monster backpack


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a Romwe top with a bag from Amazon:


----------



## HONEYRIDER

A new one from France


----------



## KittieKelly

Mossimo - crop hoodie
Mother - ankle fray jeans
Helmut Lang - lamb shearling fur mules
Chanel - patent leather quilted shoulder bag


----------



## Pollie-Jean

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3774451
> View attachment 3774452
> View attachment 3774453
> 
> 
> Casual Couture - tank top
> Mother Jeans - racing stripe crop cut jeans
> Jaggar - leather block heel booties
> Fendi - shearling monster backpack



This Backpack is so cute


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Beachlook


----------



## becca7401

Still obsessed with my Antigona (I don't know why I stopped using it!)

Worn today with a Hobbs dress and Topshop shoes - Chanel dupes (the 'Jolene', I have them in four colours, highly recommended!!)


----------



## Ellapretty

Dress from Joe Fresh, Bag from Amazon


----------



## Infinity8

i had to dress up for work's 70s theme


----------



## pbmuffin

I saw an article claiming crop tops are a no-no for anyone over age 25, so I went out and bought a bunch (I'm 30).


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Reporting live from my summer vacay in Bali. Trying hard to decide on my next straw bag.[emoji23]
Top: H&M
White jeans: Sfera(Spanish label)
Sandals: Bali 
M


----------



## KittieKelly

Free People - top
Free People - wide leg jeans
Jeffrey Campbell - velvet "Lita" platform booties
Hermes - Picotin


----------



## love_shoes

Yesterday was my first day at new work 
Valentino suit
Louboutin shoes 
Michael Kors bag


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Weekend look


----------



## KittieKelly

ASOS - top
Forever21 - crop jeans
Shein - pink velvet & fur loafers
Hermes - silky city bag


----------



## loveydovey35

love_shoes said:


> Yesterday was my first day at new work
> Valentino suit
> Louboutin shoes
> Michael Kors bag



Awesome suit, you look so chic!


----------



## loveydovey35

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing - Silver Jeans and a Denver Hayes Rain coat:


Beautiful!


----------



## loveydovey35

Takeshi said:


> My casual spring look with Saint Laurent bag, Zara biker jacket and jeans, Acne scarf.



SUPER CHIC! beautiful!


----------



## KittieKelly

Target - crocheted dress
Kate Spade - belt
Christian Louboutin - eponge terry 100 sandals
B 35 Soleil, rodeo charm


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Casual beach look


----------



## KittieKelly

ADIDAS - crop top
Forever21 - burmuda shorts
Reef - flip flops
B 30 Etaupe


----------



## becca7401

Off to see mother in law!

Today's outfit:
Blouse - Tommy Hilfiger
Jeans - J Brand
Shoes - Chanel (soooooo Karl Lagerfeld, definitely a marmite shoe)
Bag - Mulberry (doesn't really go, but I was discussing this on another thread and thought I'd reach for it)


----------



## KittieKelly

I love those shoes!! Adorable!


----------



## love_shoes

loveydovey35 said:


> Awesome suit, you look so chic!


Thank you❤


----------



## KittieKelly

Forever21 - camo corset dress
Empyre - plaid flannel hoodie
Tasha - clear boots


----------



## becca7401

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3788756
> View attachment 3788757
> 
> 
> Forever21 - camo corset dress
> Empyre - plaid flannel hoodie
> Tasha - clear boots



The Celine and the Camo


----------



## becca7401

Off for a week at a spa hotel in the north of England  

Blouse - Zara (and I am in LOVE)
Skirt - Boutique Moschino
Shoes - Topshop (my beloved Chanel dupes)
Handbag - Givenchy Antigona (still not over it)
Travelling bag - Aspinal of London large Marylebone tore (beautiful bag but sooooo heavy)

Thanks, as always, for letting me share.


----------



## HONEYRIDER

last friday


----------



## Cams

Sorry been away still away.
Celebrating family member 15th wedding anniversary vows renewal 
Dress misguides from the U.K. Custom made
Shoes sissy boy sorry you all can't see
Little neverfull Pochette 
Jewellery pearls from Venezuela


----------



## KittieKelly

Just Cavalli - silk chiffon dress
Oscar de la renta - suede & metallic gold trim belt
Christian Louboutin - peep toe 100 pumps, ponyhair clutch
Gorski - Fox fur stole w/tails


----------



## papertiger

Knicole said:


> Can someone please ID this suit and gloves? Tia!



Gloves are Versace 

https://www.ssense.com/en-gb/women/...MI_q-OsPnK1QIVybvtCh2U-AqXEAQYAiABEgLcVfD_BwE


----------



## Cams

Top Zara
Pants Mango
Shawl LV
Belt Gucci
Shoes Woolworths South Africa
Bag LV
Watch Michel Herblin


----------



## Christofle

Quick shot while waiting for clients to arrive...


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a Le Chateau outfit, Aldo bag and Old Navy shoes:


----------



## love_shoes

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing a Le Chateau outfit, Aldo bag and Old Navy shoes:


Your skirt is wonderful ❤


----------



## love_shoes

Just going out wearing my mom's dress and Ted Baker clutch)


----------



## Cams

Jumpsuit Oackridge from South Africa
Shoes Witnner
Bag LV
Scarf LV
Sunglasses Gucci


----------



## KittieKelly

Forever21 - faux suede dress
Jeffrey Campbell - patchwork booties
Hermes - garden party ( wool rocabar )


----------



## hikkichan

Dress: Monki
Shoes: Yoke and Theam
Bag: Chanel Classic Flap Small


----------



## steffysstyle

T-shirt: Esprit
Jeans: Zara
Bag: Chanel
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I don't like bright colours


----------



## onlylv

Follow me on IG bunkbedsandmascara for all the deets'


----------



## Cams

Dress Seed heritage Australia
Shoes Edgars South Africa
Jacket Zara
Bag LV
Watch Rolex
Earrings gold hoops from solid gold and diamonds Australia


----------



## KittieKelly

Forever21 - faux suede dress
Denim boots
Chanel - earrings, ring
Hermes - B 35 Grizzly Capucine, leather studded bracelet


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Weekend Dinner Look


----------



## Jazzy33

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing a Le Chateau outfit, Aldo bag and Old Navy shoes:


This is a beautiful outfit!


----------



## Cams

Top Mango
Pants Zara
Shoes Country Road Australia
Shawl Burburry 
Bag Christian Dior
Sunglasses Chanel


----------



## becca7401

Cams said:


> Top Mango
> Pants Zara
> Shoes Country Road Australia
> Shawl Burburry
> Bag Christian Dior
> Sunglasses Chanel



You put your outfits together beautifully


----------



## KittieKelly

Forever21 - lace off shoulder p.bow top
Target (mossimo) - floral ruffle shorts
Gucci - floral mules
Hermes - picotin lock pm


----------



## Ellapretty

Nine West bag and shoes, Chanel brooch


----------



## cafecreme15

Ellapretty said:


> Nine West bag and shoes, Chanel brooch



You look like a rockstar! Where is the vest/cape from?


----------



## Ellapretty

cafecreme15 said:


> You look like a rockstar! Where is the vest/cape from?


LOL Thank you! My blazer is from Romwe - I've linked this year's version in my insta-stories - its $30


----------



## cafecreme15

Ellapretty said:


> LOL Thank you! My blazer is from Romwe - I've linked this year's version in my insta-stories - its $30



Wow what a find! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cams

becca7401 said:


> You put your outfits together beautifully


Thank you so much.


----------



## Cams

Top Djecuba Australia
pants Zara
boots Luela
bag same as yesterday Christian Dior
Leather jacket pepermint from Dubai
Sunglasses Prada


----------



## KittieKelly

Target - tank top
Target (mossimo) - faux suede skirt
Prada - velvet platform sandals 
Unbranded PU leather Chinese carton w/ flower studded strap


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3799135
> View attachment 3799136
> View attachment 3799137
> 
> 
> 
> Target - tank top
> Target (mossimo) - faux suede skirt
> Prada - velvet platform sandals
> Unbranded PU leather Chinese carton w/ flower studded strap


How cute is that bag!  Luv it!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> How cute is that bag!  Luv it!


Thank you 
I saw it a while back at the casino hubby brings me to and i passed on it, went  back again and there it was calling me...glad I got it this time 
(the strap I got on ebay)


----------



## Cams

Top Zara
Pants Guess jeans
Shoes Seed heritage espadrilles
Bag CD
Sunglasses Gucci
Belt Gucci
Jewellery LV leather bracelet. Tiffany  and Swarovski


----------



## love_shoes

Your bag is so pretty)))


KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3799135
> View attachment 3799136
> View attachment 3799137
> 
> 
> 
> Target - tank top
> Target (mossimo) - faux suede skirt
> Prada - velvet platform sandals
> Unbranded PU leather Chinese carton w/ flower studded strap


ba


----------



## Sculli

Shirt HM
Jeans J Brand
Coat Zara
Loafers Tods
Bag Chanel


----------



## meowmix318

Sculli said:


> Shirt HM
> Jeans J Brand
> Coat Zara
> Loafers Tods
> Bag Chanel
> View attachment 3800010


Love the green coat  (Kelly green is my favorite color)


----------



## hikkichan

Dress: Esfolar

Shoes: Adidas Originals

Bag: Celine Mini Luggage Tote


----------



## Sculli

meowmix318 said:


> Love the green coat  (Kelly green is my favorite color)



thank you, the coat is very flattering, so I got it also in light pink [emoji1]


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Yesterday:





Dress: EDITED
Shoes: & OTHER STORIES
Jacket: SET
Earrings: JANE KONIG


----------



## green.bee

Sculli said:


> Shirt HM
> Jeans J Brand
> Coat Zara
> Loafers Tods
> Bag Chanel
> View attachment 3800010



I love your outfit!


----------



## Hobbsy

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3799135
> View attachment 3799136
> View attachment 3799137
> 
> 
> 
> Target - tank top
> Target (mossimo) - faux suede skirt
> Prada - velvet platform sandals
> Unbranded PU leather Chinese carton w/ flower studded strap


You have the most electic, interesting, cool wardrobe! That bag is over the top cute!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Hobbsy said:


> You have the most electic, interesting, cool wardrobe! That bag is over the top cute!!


Thank you


----------



## Cams

Today
Top Rosebullet
Pants from Bali
Shoes Windsor smith
Bag LV
Hair band Salvatore Ferragamo
Jewellery Tiffany


----------



## KittieKelly

Heading out to see the eclipse 

Tommy Hilfiger x Gigi - crop top
Mother - racing stripe jeans
Steve Madden - faux fur slides
Fendi - shearling & mink monster backpack


----------



## Cams

Dress From Bali
Jacket Sydney Leather Australia
Shoes Witnner
Bag LV
Sunglasses Roberto Cavali


----------



## love_shoes

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3801976
> 
> 
> Heading out to see the eclipse
> 
> Tommy Hilfiger x Gigi - crop top
> Mother - racing stripe jeans
> Steve Madden - faux fur slides
> Fendi - shearling & mink monster backpack
> 
> View attachment 3801978


I Love your bag


----------



## KittieKelly

love_shoes said:


> I Love your bag


Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

Abercrombie & Fitch - cami top
Michael Kors - striped trousers
Prada - shearling moccasins
Gucci - velvet bag


----------



## Cams

[QUOTE="KittieKelly, post: 


Your bag and your shoes beautiful.


----------



## KittieKelly

Cams said:


> [QUOTE="KittieKelly, post:
> 
> 
> Your bag and your shoes beautiful.


Thank you


----------



## love_shoes

Zara and lovely weitzman clutch)


----------



## KittieKelly

Lovers & Friends - striped knit skirt set
Gianvito Rossi - mink sandals
Prada - velvet bag


----------



## KittieKelly

Zara - faux fur pocket top
Topshop - tweed skirt
Standard Issue x Hyden Yoo - varsity jacket (mens)
Jagger -  leather booties
Gianni Versace - pink chinchilla fur & snakeskin bag


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing an Old Navy dress and Rebecca Minkoff bag


----------



## meowmix318

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing an Old Navy dress and Rebecca Minkoff bag


Great pop of color and great background


----------



## Ellapretty

meowmix318 said:


> Great pop of color and great background


Thanks - this was taken on a recent trip to Santorini - it was so dreamy there!


----------



## Cams

Sunglasses ray ban aviators
Shirt Seed heritage Australia
Shorts Zara
Shoes converse 
Little scarf LV
Bag LV


----------



## Cams

Today
Sunglasses Ray Ban
Shawl LV
Cardigan Saba Australia
Shorts Mango
Shoes Aldo


----------



## KittieKelly

Free People - sweater
Zara - faux fur pocket skirt
Brian Atwood - green velvet booties
Louis Vuitton - velvet monogram bag


----------



## hikkichan

Dress: Cos
Shoes: Fitflop
Clutch: Dior


----------



## Ellapretty

Bag: Aldo
Jeans: AE outfitters
Shoes: Express


----------



## Cams

Today
Sunglasses Ray ban Aviator
Jumpsuit Oakridge South Africa
Shoes Mimco Australia
Bag Chanel


----------



## Christofle

Refusing to believe that Summer is essentially over...

LV kusama snood
Sail Exp sweater and shirt
MMX silk pants 
Loewe sneakers and pouch
Fendi bag bug


----------



## KittieKelly

Alice & Olivia - embroidered collar sweater
Forever21 - corduroy skirt
Vintage tourmaline cream mink jacket
Dries Van Noten -  velvet booties
Celine - wool plaid nano


----------



## Simplyput

Deleted


----------



## Hobbsy

Cams said:


> Today
> Sunglasses Ray ban Aviator
> Jumpsuit Oakridge South Africa
> Shoes Mimco Australia
> Bag Chanel


Love this whole outfit! You look great!


----------



## Cams

Hobbsy said:


> Love this whole outfit! You look great!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3811944
> View attachment 3811945
> View attachment 3811946
> View attachment 3811947
> 
> 
> 
> Alice & Olivia - embroidered collar sweater
> Forever21 - corduroy skirt
> Vintage tourmaline cream mink jacket
> Dries Van Noten -  velvet booties
> Celine - wool plaid nano


Love the whole outfit!


----------



## KittieKelly

Prada_Princess said:


> Love the whole outfit!



Thank you


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Just don't laugh
I tried on a Russian national costume


----------



## Jazzyz

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Just don't laugh
> I tried on a Russian national costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813738




I used to be a folk dancer so I think this is amazing!!


----------



## meowmix318

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Just don't laugh
> I tried on a Russian national costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813738


I love it


----------



## Cams

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Just don't laugh
> I tried on a Russian national costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813738


I love it so vintage.


----------



## Cams

Today
Dress G star raw
Belt Burburry
Shoes Aldo
Bag Pochette LV


----------



## KittieKelly

Target - "Aspen" tank
Forever21- ripped bermuda shorts
Free People - long plaid shirt
Topshop - silver mirror booties
B35 Grizzly


----------



## deetee

Wilfred Promener blouse from Aritzia, Levi jeans, Valentino flats, and Chanel timeless clutch.


----------



## Cams

Today I am very casual
Top rosebullet 
Shorts cotton on
Shoes Birkenstock
Sunglasses ran ban 
bag LV


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Just don't laugh
> I tried on a Russian national costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813738


y would we laugh......u look so regal and amazing in it!!!


----------



## aliwishesbear

Sharing my fave red dress!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Free People - sweater
Free People - fluffy cardigan (I attached a vintage Fox fur collar to it)
Mother - jeans
clear pumps
Saint Laurent - bag


----------



## Cams

Today sunglasses Prada
Dress RE David Jones Australia
Shoes Aldo
bag LV


----------



## Perfect Day

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3817120
> 
> Free People - sweater
> Free People - fluffy cardigan (I attached a vintage Fox fur collar to it)
> Mother - jeans
> clear pumps
> Saint Laurent - bag


Gorgeous


----------



## KittieKelly

Perfect Day said:


> Gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

Tommy Hilfiger - jogger
Steve Madden - fur mules
Chanel - shearling flap bag


----------



## Ellapretty

Another outfit pic from our recent holiday - skirt & top are from Chicwish:


----------



## Cams

Today 
I am in Melbourne on a girls trip just shopping and walking around.
Sunglasses Ray Ban
Dress country Road
Shoes Burburry
Bag LV


----------



## KittieKelly

Cams said:


> Today
> I am in Melbourne on a girls trip just shopping and walking around.
> Sunglasses Ray Ban
> Dress country Road
> Shoes Burburry
> Bag LV


Adorable!!


----------



## Cams

KittieKelly said:


> Adorable!!


Thank you beautiful


----------



## musthaveseenher

Aren't you freezing?! It's been so cold here.



Cams said:


> Today
> I am in Melbourne on a girls trip just shopping and walking around.
> Sunglasses Ray Ban
> Dress country Road
> Shoes Burburry
> Bag LV


----------



## Cams

musthaveseenher said:


> Aren't you freezing?! It's been so cold here.


Not at all, I carried a cardigan around but never used it. As you can see the pic I wore a cocktail dress to the Melbourne fashion show.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Beautiful afternoon at work


----------



## KittieKelly

Topshop - top
Free people - "killing time" plaid mini dress
Christian Louboutin - "Lou Lou dancing" suede sandals 140mm 
J.W Anderson - shearling suede pierce bag
Prada - shearling bag strap


----------



## Cams

Top Zara
Belt LV
Pants sissy boy South Africa
Shoes Aldo
Bag LV


----------



## ScottyGal

Sunday

Dress - H&M
Shoes - Primark
Bag - LV


----------



## ScottyGal

Today 
Jumper - French Connection
Jeans - Topshop
Shoes - Vans
Bag - LV


----------



## Cams

Today suglasses Ray Ban aviators
Dress from Singapore 
Shoes Hobbs Australia
Bag LV


----------



## KittieKelly

Anthropologie - "Merci" top
Forever21 - skirt
Dries Van Noten - velvet booties
Roberto Cavalli - pony hair shoulder bag


----------



## Cams

Top Valley girl Australia
Pants Zara
Shoes Nine West


----------



## KittieKelly

Moschino -  t-shirt dress
Christian Louboutin - nude sequined boots 
Celine - wool plaid nano


----------



## wantitneedit

Cams said:


> Not at all, I carried a cardigan around but never used it. As you can see the pic I wore a cocktail dress to the Melbourne fashion show.


you look beautiful - may i please ask the brand of your dress?


----------



## meowmix318

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3824560
> View attachment 3824561
> 
> 
> 
> Moschino -  t-shirt dress
> Christian Louboutin - nude sequined boots
> Celine - wool plaid nano



Those boots are so sparkly


----------



## Cams

wantitneedit said:


> you look beautiful - may i please ask the brand of your dress?


Thank you so much. The dress has no name on it, not even a tag, it's  like they make them not sure.I bought in a place in Singapore called Bugis they have lots of little shops that sells dresses.


----------



## Cams

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3824560
> View attachment 3824561
> 
> Hot boots. You look beautiful as always
> 
> Moschino -  t-shirt dress
> Christian Louboutin - nude sequined boots
> Celine - wool plaid nano


----------



## Cams

Jacket Kelso Edgar's South Africa
Dress Mr Price South Africa
Shoes Wittner Australia
Bag LV


----------



## wantitneedit

Cams said:


> Thank you so much. The dress has no name on it, not even a tag, it's  like they make them not sure.I bought in a place in Singapore called Bugis they have lots of little shops that sells dresses.


thanks so much for your reply.  i won't be going to Singapore any time soon, so i shall admire this dress from afar.


----------



## KittieKelly

Cams said:


> View attachment 3824560 View attachment 3824561
> Hot boots. You look beautiful as always
> 
> Moschino - t-shirt dress
> Christian Louboutin - nude sequined boots
> Celine - wool plaid nano



Thank you


----------



## Cams

Today I had a job interview and I wanted to be very simple. I had to turned it down as it was full time and at this stage just can't do full time.

Jacket Djecuba Australia
Shirt Mango
Pants Target
Shoes Target
Bag Marc Jacobs


----------



## KittieKelly

Forever21 - t-shirt corset dress
Stuart Weitzman -  highland boots
Miu miu - tartan wool & mink tails bag


----------



## Cams

Today
Sunglasses return to tiffany 
Juicy couture dress
Shoes Marie Claire
Bag LV


----------



## Cams

Today 
Shirt dress RE David jones Australia
Pants Zara
Bag LV
Shoes from spain


----------



## Suzie

Does anyone know who designed this coat worn by Jenna Lyons.


----------



## KittieKelly

Alice & Olivia - navy blue crop sweater
Target - gray checkered mini skirt
Prada -  blush suede peep toe platform pumps
unbranded - fox fur & shearling bag


----------



## Cams

Today
Sunglasses Ray Ban
Top Mango
Belt LV
Pants Saba Australia
Coat Zara
Shoes all star
Bag Chanel


----------



## KellyObsessed

Suzie said:


> Does anyone know who designed this coat worn by Jenna Lyons.


It looks like it may be a vintage Geoffroys Cat coat.  It's definitely real fur


----------



## Cams

Today it has been horrible weather windy, raining.
Jacket the North face
Pants Mr price South Africa
Shoes woolworths South Africa
Shawl Burburry 
Bag LV


----------



## Suzie

KellyObsessed said:


> It looks like it may be a vintage Geoffroys Cat coat.  It's definitely real fur


Thank you, it's stunning.


----------



## HONEYRIDER

From NYFW


----------



## Perfect Day

Suzie said:


> Does anyone know who designed this coat worn by Jenna Lyons.


I'm no help but it is lovely!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Cams said:


> Today it has been horrible weather windy, raining.
> Jacket the North face
> Pants Mr price South Africa
> Shoes woolworths South Africa
> Shawl Burburry
> Bag LV



Adorable!! I'm dying for the chilly weather to come back...we're stuck in a late season heatwave, i'm so tired of warm weather clothing, coats rule!


----------



## KittieKelly

Look at me, im dying of heat stroke, but yet i have booties on lol





Forever21 - dress
Versace - platform booties
B35 Soliel


----------



## Cams

KittieKelly said:


> Look at me, im dying of heat stroke, but yet i have booties on lol
> 
> Stunning love your dress. I was born in a hot place I don’t like the winter lol.


----------



## Ellapretty

Dress: Shein
Bag: Chanel


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3828760
> View attachment 3828761
> 
> Forever21 - t-shirt corset dress
> Stuart Weitzman -  highland boots
> Miu miu - tartan wool & mink tails bag


Lovely OOTD.


----------



## Knicole

Jil Sander bottoms
Banana Republic top
By Malene Birger coat
Maison Margiela boots
Celine bag


----------



## Cams

Floral Romper Valley girl Australia
Sandals  handmade in Bali
Bag LV


----------



## KittieKelly

Cams said:


> Floral Romper Valley girl Australia
> Sandals  handmade in Bali
> Bag LV


Gorgeous color on you!


----------



## KittieKelly

3+1 - denim dress
Dries Van Noten - velvet booties
Gucci - beaded bag


----------



## Cams

KittieKelly said:


> Gorgeous color on you!


Thank you. I am in love with flowers at the moment lol.


----------



## Cams

Top valley Girl
Shorts Djecuba
Shoes Zara
Pochette LV


----------



## Cams

Today only left the house to meet a friend at her house
LV Pochette mini
6ring key holder LV
Shoes UGG boots
LV shawl
Dress from Bali
Knitwear cotton on


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing Joe Fresh outfit + bag


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sorry for the low quality photo! 
Sandra Angelozzi black blazer
LOFT purple button-up blouse
J Crew camel pencil skirt
Ann Taylor leopard calf hair pumps


----------



## KittieKelly

Moth - mock neck sleeveless sweater
_BCBGMAXAZRIA - bandage skirt
Christian Louboutin - pony hair & leather leopard booties
Topshop - faux fur bag
Vince - sheared lamb hoodie_


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3838690
> View attachment 3838691
> 
> 
> 
> Moth - mock neck sleeveless sweater
> _BCBGMAXAZRIA - bandage skirt
> Christian Louboutin - pony hair & leather leopard booties
> Topshop - faux fur bag
> Vince - sheared lamb hoodie_



Always luv your fashion posts. Can you tell us about the jacket?


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Always luv your fashion posts. Can you tell us about the jacket?


Thank you 
It's sheared lamb (lamb shearling) and really soft, looks a bit like sheared mink. Fits true to size
I got mine at Nordstroms,  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/vince-genuine-shearling-hoodie/4695058?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=DARK WILLOW/ RAGWEED
It seems to be sold in many department stores, overseas Harrods sells it, https://www.harrods.com/en-gb/vince...hoodie-p000000000005726966?bcid=1475245217389


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> It's sheared lamb (lamb shearling) and really soft, looks a bit like sheared mink. Fits true to size
> I got mine at Nordstroms,  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/vince-genuine-shearling-hoodie/4695058?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=DARK WILLOW/ RAGWEED
> It seems to be sold in many department stores, overseas Harrods sells it, https://www.harrods.com/en-gb/vince...hoodie-p000000000005726966?bcid=1475245217389



Ah lovely. Thank you!  You have some gorgeous coats and furs.


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Ah lovely. Thank you!  You have some gorgeous coats and furs.


Thank you 
I'm so happy summer is over. I've been missing my furs dearly


----------



## Christofle

Making the most of the remaining warm days of the year! Can't say it's my trendiest outfit tough.


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3838690
> View attachment 3838691
> 
> 
> 
> Moth - mock neck sleeveless sweater
> _BCBGMAXAZRIA - bandage skirt
> Christian Louboutin - pony hair & leather leopard booties
> Topshop - faux fur bag
> Vince - sheared lamb hoodie_


You really do have your own (fabulous) style.


----------



## pbmuffin

I'm kinda digging the 70's vibe lately ✌️

Top - Alice + Olivia
Jeans - express
Jacket - Cole Haan
Bag & Sunnies - Chloe
Boots - Jack Rogers


----------



## Cams

Jacket Petite Edgar’s South Africa 
Dress HM
Stockings caldezonia Italy 
Shoes Alessio
Bag LV


----------



## Knicole

papertiger said:


> Gloves are Versace
> 
> https://www.ssense.com/en-gb/women/...MI_q-OsPnK1QIVybvtCh2U-AqXEAQYAiABEgLcVfD_BwE


Thank you!


----------



## Knicole

Can anyone ID these pants?


----------



## KittieKelly

Wrangler - tee
Victoria Beckham - skirt
Jagger - leather booties
Maximillian furs - coyote fur jacket
Simon Miller - mini bucket bag


----------



## Cams

Sunglasses Roberto Cavalli
Dress Picnic Australia
Shoes Mac Jacobs 
Bag BVlgari


----------



## KittieKelly

Markus Lupfer - wool dress 
Valentino - rock stud kitten heels
Fendi - wave dotcom bag & charm (w/faux fur free people strap)


----------



## JVSXOXO




----------



## Cams

Today
Top Kookai Australia
Pants Seed heritage Australia
Sandals Charles&Keith Singapore
Bag BVlgari
Earrings pearls Kailis Australia


----------



## ScottyGal

Dress: Boohoo
Shoes: Boohoo
Belt: Calvin Klein


----------



## KittieKelly

I've been seeing this sweater in high end department store ad's but never see the actual sweater for sale. Anyone know which designer it is made by?


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3841619
> View attachment 3841620
> 
> Wrangler - tee
> Victoria Beckham - skirt
> Jagger - leather booties
> Maximillian furs - coyote fur jacket
> Simon Miller - mini bucket bag


You have definitely found a style that suits you. You look fabulous!


----------



## KittieKelly

Prada_Princess said:


> You have definitely found a style that suits you. You look fabulous!


Thank you!


----------



## Cams

Angel Biba Romper
Shoes Hobbs
Bag LV
Pearl earrings studs from Hong Kong 
necklasse with Coral from Queensland Australia Hamilton Island


----------



## rainyarch

KittieKelly said:


> I've been seeing this sweater in high end department store ad's but never see the actual sweater for sale. Anyone know which designer it is made by?
> 
> View attachment 3843083



Hi @KittieKelly it's by Chloe , still for sale!


----------



## KittieKelly

rainyarch said:


> Hi @KittieKelly it's by Chloe , still for sale!
> View attachment 3844338


I love you!!! Thanks!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Belts a lil big   gives me an excuse to eat!!!!  

Free People - top
Herve Leger - bandage w/ lace up sides skirt
Prada - calf hair belt
Forever21 - sock boots
Fendi - velvet peek-a-boo, bag charm


----------



## Cams

Dress Kookai Australia
Shoes leather tailor made in Bali
Bag Pochette LV
Earrings Emerald studs from De Beers Browns South Africa
Necklasse Tiffany key
Tiffany bracelet


----------



## hikkichan

Top: Uniqlo
Overalls: ilaika select store
Shoes: Adidas Originals
Bag: LV Totally PM DA
Bracelet: Balenciaga in Noir GSH


----------



## essiedub

Cams said:


> Today
> Sunglasses Ray Ban
> Top Mango
> Belt LV
> Pants Saba Australia
> Coat Zara
> Shoes all star
> Bag Chanel



You look great *cams*! This is the perfect "polished casual". Is the coat from this season?  I covet


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Cams said:


> Dress Kookai Australia
> Shoes leather tailor made in Bali
> Bag Pochette LV
> Earrings Emerald studs from De Beers Browns South Africa
> Necklasse Tiffany key
> Tiffany bracelet



I have the exactly same dress from kookai ! Love it !


----------



## KittieKelly

Topshop -  mock neck sweater
Tommy Hilfiger - trousers
Prada - shearling moccasins 
Gucci - velvet bag


----------



## Cams

essiedub said:


> You look great *cams*! This is the perfect "polished casual". Is the coat from this season?  I covet


Thank you Dear. Yes, it is from this season but only available in a few stores. I got this one in Melbourne City Store a few weeks ago.


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper : Boohoo
Jeans: H&M
Boots: Boohoo
Bag: Kate Spade
Necklace: Charming Charlie


----------



## Cams

Top Petit Edgar’s South Africa 
Pants Witchery Australia
Shoes Singapore Charles and Keith
bag LV


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wrong topic!


----------



## Ellapretty

Outfit from the summer featuring a Chicwish dress and Nine West bag:


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Lauren Santo Domingo wore these fabulous magenta corduroy pants and I would love to know where I can get them!


----------



## rainyarch

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Lauren Santo Domingo wore these fabulous magenta corduroy pants and I would love to know where I can get them!
> 
> View attachment 3847558



Hi @BalenciagaKitte, I'm fairly certain they are Celine Fuchsia Long Flare Corduroy Trousers


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

rainyarch said:


> Hi @BalenciagaKitte, I'm fairly certain they are Celine Fuchsia Long Flare Corduroy Trousers
> View attachment 3847680


Perfect wow you're good! Thank you!


----------



## KittieKelly

Forever21 - dress, corset
unbranded - clear rain coat
Cape Robbin - clear sandals


----------



## Cams

Top Rosebullet 
Pants Supre 
Shoes converse
Belt Gucci 
Watch Rolex
Sunglasses Ray Ban
Pochette with Eva strap


----------



## purseadd1ctt

irinas boots, dress & bag please?


----------



## JVSXOXO

From the weekend. My husband and I had featured background roles in Marshall (comes out Friday) and went to a red carpet premiere.


----------



## snibor

JVSXOXO said:


> From the weekend. My husband and I had featured background roles in Marshall (comes out Friday) and went to a red carpet premiere.



How exciting!!


----------



## Cams

Cardigan Mr Price South Africa
Dress Misguided UK
Shoes Mimco Australia
Sunglasses Ralph Lauren
Bag Lieberskind Berlin


----------



## KittieKelly

Creatures of comfort - plush oversized dress
Free People/Jeffrey Campbell - faux suede boots
Chanel - emoji cat pin
Miu Miu - bag


----------



## Cams

Top Rosebullet 
Pants H&M
Shoes Seed Heritage


----------



## ScottyGal

Casual comfy day..

Hoodie - Zumiez
Jeans - H&M
Shoes - Vans Karl Lagerfeld 
Bag - LV


----------



## KittieKelly

Chloe - oversized wool sweater 
unbranded - slip dress
Versace - booties
Brunello Cucinelli - shearling bag


----------



## Mimmy

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3851630
> View attachment 3851631
> 
> 
> Chloe - oversized wool sweater
> unbranded - slip dress
> Versace - booties
> Brunello Cucinelli - shearling bag



Love this look, KittieKelly! [emoji7]


----------



## KittieKelly

Mimmy said:


> Love this look, KittieKelly! [emoji7]


Thank you!!


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3851630
> View attachment 3851631
> 
> 
> Chloe - oversized wool sweater
> unbranded - slip dress
> Versace - booties
> Brunello Cucinelli - shearling bag



You found your sweater!  I remember you were looking to Id designer on this. (I think it was you). Looks great!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> You found your sweater!  I remember you were looking to Id designer on this. (I think it was you). Looks great!


Yes that was me! I kept seeing this sweater everywhere but the websites never mentioned who it was made by.  A lovely TPF member Id'd it for me


----------



## Cams

Dress Mango
Shoes Isabel soller
Bag LV


----------



## jempa1112

Can anyone help me ID the print on this dress? 

Backstory, I know it was worn by an Australian celebrity in the form of a romper in 2014. However a few months ago I noticed this exact dress in a Quiz store with the exact same pattern. I can't find it anywhere!

I am not looking for the dress pictured, I am looking for what brand would have had that pattern, most likely an AU brand!


----------



## jempa1112

purseadd1ctt said:


> irinas boots, dress & bag please?



Her dress is Sea Leopard-Print Silk Dress, boots are Chanel Stretched High Boots and I thin her bag is a patent version of Bally Suzy Medium Leather Shoulder Bag


----------



## Flip88

Cams said:


> Jacket Petite Edgar’s South Africa
> Dress HM
> Stockings caldezonia Italy
> Shoes Alessio
> Bag LV


I wouldn't have thought to pair that outfit with that colour of shoe - it works so well.


KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3841619
> View attachment 3841620
> 
> Wrangler - tee
> Victoria Beckham - skirt
> Jagger - leather booties
> Maximillian furs - coyote fur jacket
> Simon Miller - mini bucket bag


That coyote! I own an old jacket with a coyote trim but as a full fur it looks lovely - it is really "you".


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> I wouldn't have thought to pair that outfit with that colour of shoe - it works so well.
> 
> That coyote! I own an old jacket with a coyote trim but as a full fur it looks lovely - it is really "you".


Thank you 
When I saw it on the rack I thought it was goat fur, I was surprised to see it was coyote. It was on sale too!


----------



## rainyarch

jempa1112 said:


> Can anyone help me ID the print on this dress?
> 
> Backstory, I know it was worn by an Australian celebrity in the form of a romper in 2014. However a few months ago I noticed this exact dress in a Quiz store with the exact same pattern. I can't find it anywhere!
> 
> I am not looking for the dress pictured, I am looking for what brand would have had that pattern, most likely an AU brand!



@jempa1112 do you have a link to the celeb that wore it?


----------



## jempa1112

rainyarch said:


> @jempa1112 do you have a link to the celeb that wore it?



Here you go


----------



## Cams

Flip88 said:


> I wouldn't have thought to pair that outfit with that colour of shoe - it works so well.
> 
> Thank you so much. I love colour and playing with it.


----------



## Cams

Dress from a Bali boutique 
Shoes nice west
LV Pochette and LV leather bracelet 
Gold nugget from Perth Mint


----------



## KittieKelly

_BCBGMAXAZRIA_ - tunic
Guess -  black oil rubbed shorts
Vintage fox jacket (American gray fox)
Yeezy season 5 - mocha velvet booties
B30 - etaupe


----------



## Cams

Top Seed Australia
Pants sissy boy South Africa
Belt Salvatore ferragamo
Shoes Tony bianco Australia
Pochette LV
Coat Trenery French linen
Sorry my hair is blowing like crazy but it’s way too windy here today.


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a GUESS coat and ALDO bag:


----------



## Cams

Jumpsuit Seed Heritage
Shoes Hobbs
Little bag Chanel 
Hermès earrings


----------



## rainyarch

jempa1112 said:


> Here you go



Hi @Jempa. I believe I've found the company, but not the exact romper. You were right it is an Australian company; Reverse. Strangely they don't seem to have a website, but they are on facebook and instagram. They sell through Amazon, ASOS, etc.
So this is what I found;



That maxi dress is still available on Amazon.

Something to note; the Quiz dress has a much smaller scale of this print, whereas Reverse is much bigger, this matches Margot's romper, that's why i think it's their piece.


----------



## jempa1112

rainyarch said:


> Hi @Jempa. I believe I've found the company, but not the exact romper. You were right it is an Australian company; Reverse. Strangely they don't seem to have a website, but they are on facebook and instagram. They sell through Amazon, ASOS, etc.
> So this is what I found;
> View attachment 3855773
> View attachment 3855774
> 
> That maxi dress is still available on Amazon.
> 
> Something to note; the Quiz dress has a much smaller scale of this print, whereas Reverse is much bigger, this matches Margot's romper, that's why i think it's their piece.



I can't thank you enough for your help! I haven't come across Margot wearing this brand before (at first I thought you had written Related haha). I am now going to go on an extensive search because I can't bear to not find the exact romper!

Thank you again!


----------



## Cams

Jumpsuit From an African boutique 
Shoes Floresheim
Bag LV


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Denim jacket: old polo Ralph Lauren
Scarf: Alicia Adams Alpaca
T-shirt: from an artist's shop in Prague
Belt: I wish I knew but I just found it in my closet!
Jeans: Everlane modern boyfriend in bone
Socks: j crew outlet, so cute with little hearts!
Shoes: Nae vegan booties, style called "Janeth"
And of course, bag: Fauré Le Page Daily Battle 27 in steel grey, with a yellow tassel from Etsy


----------



## Curlx

Hi can anyone help me ID "Anna aka The Want Lists" shirt? I tried Google's picture search but nothing came up. Also I tried to contact her directly without any success. Thank you so much.


----------



## KittieKelly

Rebecca Taylor - sweater
Mother - racing stripe crop jeans
BR&HH -  faux fur coat
Bamboo - fur lined loafers
Gucci - bag


----------



## Cams

Sunglasses Prada
Feathers top Bettina Liano
Pants Zara 
Shoes Floresheim
Bag LV


----------



## TommyH

Is this thread more for woman or can i post also as man ?


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

TommyH said:


> Is this thread more for woman or can i post also as man ?


ofcourse you can post!!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

TommyH said:


> Is this thread more for woman or can i post also as man ?



Of course you can! The more the merrier


----------



## meowmix318

I think others would love to see men's outfits of the day too


----------



## snibor

TommyH said:


> Is this thread more for woman or can i post also as man ?



Would love it!  Fashion is fashion. Gender irrelevant.


----------



## TommyH

Idk why the camera makes so blurry Pictures. So this is the reason why i Censored my face. I shall next time use my DSLR for this.

Clothing:
Scarf: H&M
Trousers: H&M
Sweater: Tommy Hilfiger
Coat: Hugo Boss


----------



## snibor

TommyH said:


> Idk why the camera makes so blurry Pictures. So this is the reason why i Censored my face. I shall next time use my DSLR for this.
> 
> Clothing:
> Scarf: H&M
> Trousers: H&M
> Sweater: Tommy Hilfiger
> Coat: Hugo Boss
> View attachment 3858181



Luv!  I’m looking forward to some cooler weather here so I can wear sweaters and coats.


----------



## rainyarch

jempa1112 said:


> I can't thank you enough for your help! I haven't come across Margot wearing this brand before (at first I thought you had written Related haha). I am now going to go on an extensive search because I can't bear to not find the exact romper!
> 
> Thank you again!



@jempa1112 You're welcome! Good luck!


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Dinner Look in Miami

Pants: H&M
Cape: Vince Camuto
Shoes: Zara
Bag: Sandro
Sunglasses: Céline


----------



## ScottyGal

We're going to a bulldog charity walk today, so wearing a warm and practical outfit! 

Jacket: Barbour
 Jeans: Topshop
Boots: Timberland
Bag: Gucci


----------



## rainyarch

Curlx said:


> Hi can anyone help me ID "Anna aka The Want Lists" shirt? I tried Google's picture search but nothing came up. Also I tried to contact her directly without any success. Thank you so much.



Hi @Curlx I found it! It's by LK Bennett Liberty Print Knitted Top, unfortunately out of stock


----------



## Cams

Top HM
Shorts Zara
Shoes Zara
Bag Burburry


----------



## dotty8

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3847834
> View attachment 3847835
> 
> 
> Forever21 - dress, corset
> unbranded - clear rain coat
> Cape Robbin - clear sandals



I love the rain coat 



Cams said:


> Dress Mango
> Shoes Isabel soller
> Bag LV



Such a lovely outfit


----------



## KittieKelly

dotty8 said:


> I love the rain coat



Thank you (it was only 35 dollars on Amazon, and I got it free with my points hehe)


----------



## Knicole

Can someone help me identify this trench coat?


----------



## Prada_Princess

Thanks for letting me share.

Stuart Weitzman boots,
Zara bag,
@twentyfall fox fur gilet (this is SO warm).


----------



## KittieKelly

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3860209
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> Stuart Weitzman boots,
> Zara bag,
> @twentyfall fox fur gilet (this is SO warm).


Stunning!


----------



## KittieKelly

Coach - rexy cashmere sweater
International Concepts - faux suede pants
Prada - shearling moccasins 
Mink patata bag


----------



## Cams

Such a lovely outfit [/QUOTE]
Thank you so much.


----------



## Cams

Dress Kookai
Shoes Hobbs
Pochette LV
Swarovski Necklace


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3860330
> 
> 
> Coach - rexy cashmere sweater
> International Concepts - faux suede pants
> Prada - shearling moccasins
> Mink patata bag


Absolutely beautiful! Sent you a PM x


----------



## KittieKelly

Prada_Princess said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Sent you a PM x


Thank you


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a Pretty Little Thing dress and Aldo bag


----------



## Curlx

rainyarch said:


> Hi @Curlx I found it! It's by LK Bennett Liberty Print Knitted Top, unfortunately out of stock
> View attachment 3859665
> View attachment 3859666
> View attachment 3859667


OMG! Thank you so much. 
Fingers crossed it pops up somewhere on the net.


----------



## roxies_mom

Cams said:


> Dress Kookai
> Shoes Hobbs
> Pochette LV
> Swarovski Necklace


Those shoes! [emoji813]️


----------



## Cams

Dress Seed heritage 
Shoes Charles and Keith
Bag LV


----------



## Cams

Dress Witchery
Shoes Nine West 
Bag Channel


----------



## Sculli

Autumn has arrived [emoji262][emoji262][emoji262][emoji170]
Coat Zara
Scarf Christophe Lemaire
Jeans Frame
Bag Chanel
Sneakers Dior


----------



## Cams

Dress Kama Korma 
Shoes Alessio
Bag LV


----------



## pearlsnjeans

TommyH said:


> Is this thread more for woman or can i post also as man ?



Please post!  I also would love to see Men's OOTDs~


----------



## tweeety

Outfit of the week combined[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Christofle

At work at 7am on a Saturday morning


----------



## sonaturallyme

Does anyone know who makes this shirt Nina Garcia wore on the last episode of Project Runway?

TIA!


----------



## rainyarch

sonaturallyme said:


> Does anyone know who makes this shirt Nina Garcia wore on the last episode of Project Runway?
> 
> TIA!
> View attachment 3864993


@sonaturallyme it's Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## Cams

Tonight on my way to a cocktail party


----------



## KittieKelly

Cams said:


> Tonight on my way to a cocktail party


You look so pretty!!


----------



## Cams

KittieKelly said:


> You look so pretty!!


Thank you so much. I have missed you the last few days why aren’t you posting? Please post love seeing your outfits.


----------



## Cams

Today
Dress Cotton on
Shoes studio W David Jones


----------



## KittieKelly

Cams said:


> Thank you so much. I have missed you the last few days why aren’t you posting? Please post love seeing your outfits.


Aww thank you 
I was out of town for a bit, now i'm home with the flu. So I'll be stuck in the house for a few days 
I did manage to get a few pics from my trip in the fur section though right before my fever kicked in


----------



## Ellapretty

Dress by Amazon, Bag from Aldo:


----------



## Simplyput

KittieKelly said:


> Aww thank you [emoji813]
> I was out of town for a bit, now i'm home with the flu. So I'll be stuck in the house for a few days
> I did manage to get a few pics from my trip in the fur section though right before my fever kicked in [emoji38]


Oh, no. Feel better soon![emoji253]


----------



## Cams

KittieKelly said:


> Aww thank you
> I was out of town for a bit, now i'm home with the flu. So I'll be stuck in the house for a few days
> I did manage to get a few pics from my trip in the fur section though right before my fever kicked in


I hope you feel better soon. Sending you healing powers


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> Aww thank you
> I was out of town for a bit, now i'm home with the flu. So I'll be stuck in the house for a few days
> I did manage to get a few pics from my trip in the fur section though right before my fever kicked in



Aw so sorry feel better.


----------



## KittieKelly

Simplyput said:


> Oh, no. Feel better soon![emoji253]





Cams said:


> I hope you feel better soon. Sending you healing powers





snibor said:


> Aw so sorry feel better.



Thank you sweeties 

I must say NyQuil is the ****


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Ellapretty said:


> Dress by Amazon, Bag from Aldo:


never seen anyone look more pretty in pink than you!!


----------



## KittieKelly

top -  Karen Millen
bottom - Helmut Lang
shoes - Versace
bag - Celine


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3867492
> View attachment 3867493
> 
> 
> 
> top -  Karen Millen
> bottom - Helmut Lang
> shoes - Versace
> bag - Celine



Luv!!!


----------



## Ellapretty

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> never seen anyone look more pretty in pink than you!!



Awww thank you - pink is my fave, am so glad there are so many pink options out now!


----------



## Cams

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3867492
> View attachment 3867493
> 
> 
> 
> top -  Karen Millen
> bottom - Helmut Lang
> shoes - Versace
> bag - Celine


Love this. You look hot.


----------



## Cams

Dress H&M
Shoes Clark’s


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Luv!!!


Thank you 



Cams said:


> Love this. You look hot.


Thank you   This is what I traveled and got sick for...the coat!


----------



## KittieKelly

Cams said:


> Dress H&M
> Shoes Clark’s


Love the dress! It has a nice flow to it and the color is very flattering on you 
Weather warmed up again? We're supposed to warm up too in the next few days...bye bye coats for now


----------



## Cams

KittieKelly said:


> Love the dress! It has a nice flow to it and the color is very flattering on you
> Weather warmed up again? We're supposed to warm up too in the next few days...bye bye coats for now


Thank you. Yes it has warmed up finally. I am so happy I got a little job and I am starting on Friday so our dress code at work is black I don’t know if I will post much with work clothes. Your coat is to die for.


----------



## KittieKelly

Cams said:


> Thank you. Yes it has warmed up finally. I am so happy I got a little job and I am starting on Friday so our dress code at work is black I don’t know if I will post much with work clothes. Your coat is to die for.


Congrats on the job! Yay! 
Oh I will miss your posts   But hey it's still an outfit  Not many people post here, we can't lose you!! 
I only post a few times a week myself, so I can relate


----------



## Cams

KittieKelly said:


> Congrats on the job! Yay!
> Oh I will miss your posts   But hey it's still an outfit  Not many people post here, we can't lose you!!
> I only post a few times a week myself, so I can relate


Thank you will try to post. Going shopping today for black work wear lol.


----------



## Cams

Mango dress
Molline sandals


----------



## KittieKelly

Cams said:


> Thank you will try to post. Going shopping today for black work wear lol.


 
Any shopping is good, have fun!


----------



## sonaturallyme

rainyarch said:


> @sonaturallyme it's Dolce & Gabbana
> View attachment 3865183


Thank you! I should've known if Nina Garcia was wearing it then it's well outta my range!


----------



## KittieKelly

top - Fee People
bottom -  _International Concepts_ 
shoes - Stuart Weitzman
bag - Gucci


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3869215
> 
> 
> 
> top - Fee People
> bottom -  _International Concepts_
> shoes - Stuart Weitzman
> bag - Gucci



You’ve got the bag and the awesome coat!  Fantastic


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> You’ve got the bag and the awesome coat!  Fantastic


Thank you 
I'm lovin' that Tibetan tiger! They have sneakers with him on it too, and sweaters. I wish they made a stuffed toy


----------



## KittieKelly

top - Coach
bottom - Missimo
shoes - Dries Van Noten
bag - Prada


----------



## BelleMort

Church OOTD.


----------



## luvlux64

Hi guys, first time posting here . Love all your OOTDs ! Here’s mine today :
Bag: Burberry 
Rain boots: Louis Vuitton 
Jeans: Guess
Tshirt: Zara
Faux Leather jacket: Black Rivet


Happy Sunday!


----------



## snibor

BelleMort said:


> Church OOTD.



Looking stunning!


----------



## BelleMort

snibor said:


> Looking stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> Church OOTD.


Beautiful!!


----------



## Cams

BelleMort said:


> Church OOTD.


You look beautiful.


----------



## Cams

Day off today
Weather reached 32 degrees 
Silk dress 
Leather slippers


----------



## Chinese Warrior

In Shanghai and the weather is currently 15degrees. Love my Spanish high street brands. 

Sweater: Stradivarius 
Jeans: Bershka 
 Booties: Cortifel


----------



## Ellapretty

I'm loving my preloved LV Poche Toilette 26 - authenticated thanks to this forum! It's the perfect clutch


----------



## BelleMort

KittieKelly said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you!! Love your outfits too!


----------



## BelleMort

Cams said:


> You look beautiful.



Thank you and you too .


----------



## BelleMort

Was feeling a bit grey today. Sorry the pic is a lil blurry.


----------



## Cams

Today 
All I did was Melbourne cup and I won on the bet very, very happy


----------



## finer_woman

BelleMort said:


> Church OOTD.



Nice! Details on the jacket?


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Ellapretty said:


> I'm loving my preloved LV Poche Toilette 26 - authenticated thanks to this forum! It's the perfect clutch


great outfit!! u look so chic!! i have the same pouch!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> Thank you!! Love your outfits too!


Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

Cams said:


> Today
> All I did was Melbourne cup and I won on the bet very, very happy


Yay! So happy for you


----------



## Cams

KittieKelly said:


> Yay! So happy for you


Thank you


----------



## Cams

On my way to work head to toe Zara and Versace Sunglasses


----------



## KittieKelly

top - Diesel
shoes - Zara 
outerwear - Maximillian furs (rabbit)


----------



## KittieKelly

top - Abercrombie & Fitch
bottom - 7 for all mankind
outerwear - Giambattista Valli
shoes - Givenchy
bag - Fendi


----------



## Christofle

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3874440
> View attachment 3874441
> 
> 
> 
> top - Abercrombie & Fitch
> bottom - 7 for all mankind
> outerwear - Giambattista Valli
> shoes - Givenchy
> bag - Fendi



Loving the Fendi witch


----------



## KittieKelly

Christofle said:


> Loving the Fendi witch


Thank you


----------



## aki_sato

Top: Rebecca Taylor La Vie
Bottom: Zara
Bag: Chanel Square Mini


----------



## Cams

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3874440
> View attachment 3874441
> 
> 
> 
> top - Abercrombie & Fitch
> bottom - 7 for all mankind
> outerwear - Giambattista Valli
> shoes - Givenchy
> bag - Fendi


I love this . You look amazing


----------



## KittieKelly

Cams said:


> I love this . You look amazing


Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

aki_sato said:


> Top: Rebecca Taylor La Vie
> Bottom: Zara
> Bag: Chanel Square Mini


Adorable lil' alligator


----------



## KittieKelly

top - Alice & Olivia 
bottom - Mossimo
shoes - Jagger
outerwear - Gucci
bag - Gucci


----------



## BelleMort

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3876367
> View attachment 3876368
> 
> 
> 
> top - Alice & Olivia
> bottom - Mossimo
> shoes - Jagger
> outerwear - Gucci
> bag - Gucci



Love the coat!


----------



## BelleMort

Staying warm


----------



## essiedub

You look lovely *bellemort! *I like the multi-cuff thing going on in the sleeves (sorry don’t know what to call it) it gives the coat added dimension.


----------



## BelleMort

The other day.


----------



## BelleMort

essiedub said:


> You look lovely *bellemort! *I like the multi-cuff thing going on in the sleeves (sorry don’t know what to call it) it gives the coat added dimension.



Thank you!


----------



## aki_sato

KittieKelly said:


> Adorable lil' alligator


Thank you! He’s been with me for 9yrs now


----------



## aki_sato

OOTD
Top: Commes des Garçons Play
Jeans: AG
Bag: Chanel 17B Rect Mini


----------



## Cams

The last 2 days 

Dress Calvin Klein
Shoes Clark’s 
Versace sunglasses 

Top Mango
Skirt Seed heritage 
Shoes Zara


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> Love the coat!


Thank you 
I love yours too, you look stunning!


----------



## BelleMort

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> I love yours too, you look stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## cesca

Hi guys, anyone can help me ID this leggings? its from the shopthebazaar feature but it didn't say what brand it is. Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

dress - Girl in mind
shoes - Guiseppe Zanotti
outerwear - H&M
bag - Gucci


----------



## Cams

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3878816
> View attachment 3878817
> View attachment 3878818
> 
> 
> 
> dress - Girl in mind
> shoes - Guiseppe Zanotti
> outerwear - H&M
> bag - Gucci


The dress I like it allot. Your coat


----------



## Cams

Picnic dress
Gabanna sunglasses


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a Reitmans Coat and bag from Amazon:


----------



## KittieKelly

top - Michael Kors
bottom - Forever21
shoes - Steve Madden (knock off of YSL's crystal boots)
outerwear - Chinchilla
bag - B35


----------



## am2022

Wow I’ve been out of commission for a long time .... and I come back for fall / winter mainly for fur , OTK boots , k35 , b35 , Celine which are my loves!!! 
Happy to have found somebody who posts a lot of furs !!! ❤️


KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> I'm so happy summer is over. I've been missing my furs dearly


----------



## KittieKelly

amacasa said:


> Wow I’ve been out of commission for a long time .... and I come back for fall / winter mainly for fur , OTK boots , k35 , b35 , Celine which are my loves!!!
> Happy to have found somebody who posts a lot of furs !!! ❤️



You came back at the perfect time, fall/winter 
Let the good times roll, summer is so boring


----------



## Cams

Dress united color of Benetton.
LV Bag
Shoes Zara


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Eileen Fisher sweater & scarf
7fam jeans
Chanel bag & shoes


----------



## Ellapretty

Dress H&M, Bag ALDO, Faux Fur GAP


----------



## meowmix318

Ellapretty said:


> Dress H&M, Bag ALDO, Faux Fur GAP


Always dressed in style


----------



## GeorginaLavender

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3881054
> View attachment 3881055
> View attachment 3881056
> 
> 
> top - Michael Kors
> bottom - Forever21
> shoes - Steve Madden (knock off of YSL's crystal boots)
> outerwear - Chinchilla
> bag - B35



The boots are such great dupes—I like the way you styled them!!!

Are they comfy?  I want to get them, but I don’t wear heels that much.


----------



## KittieKelly

GeorginaLavender said:


> The boots are such great dupes—I like the way you styled them!!!
> 
> Are they comfy?  I want to get them, but I don’t wear heels that much.



Thank you 
If you get them go up a full size, they are pretty narrow, especially with socks. As for comfort they weren't too bad. The pitch is a bit high (I have weak ankles) so I only lasted about 4 hours in them, lunch then shopping


----------



## KittieKelly

dress - Forever21 "no filter" sweater dress
boots - Stuart Weitzman
outerwear - Gucci
bag - Aldo


----------



## Cams

Dress misguided 
Shoes Marc jacob
Necklace Chanel
Cardigan Saba
Pochette LV


----------



## KittieKelly

Cams said:


> Dress misguided
> Shoes Marc jacob
> Necklace Chanel
> Cardigan Saba
> Pochette LV


Very pretty !


----------



## luvlux64

Saturday night (kids) party outfit!


----------



## Cams

KittieKelly said:


> Very pretty !


Thank you beautiful


----------



## Cams

Dress H&M
Shoes Charles and Keith
bag LV


----------



## SandyC1981

Cams said:


> Dress misguided
> Shoes Marc jacob
> Necklace Chanel
> Cardigan Saba
> Pochette LV


I really like the cardigan. LOVE the color.


----------



## nicole0612

luvlux64 said:


> Saturday night (kids) party outfit!
> 
> View attachment 3883738
> View attachment 3883741



Cute! Love the sandals and bag! What is this bag style called?


----------



## luvlux64

nicole0612 said:


> Cute! Love the sandals and bag! What is this bag style called?


Hi there, thanks & it’s a Chanel seasonal mini (Spring 2017)


----------



## nicole0612

luvlux64 said:


> Hi there, thanks & it’s a Chanel seasonal mini (Spring 2017)



Thank you! It's really cute! The seasonal bags have been awesome lately.


----------



## luvlux64

Sunday ootd 
Top: Banana Republic
Pants: J Crew
Bag: Chanel mini
Boots: Chanel suede midcalf
Armcandy: Rolex & Hermes Clic Clac
Scarf: Hermes Twilly


----------



## KittieKelly

top - Topshop
bottom - Body Central 
shoes - Christian Louboutin
outerwear - sable 
bag - J.W Anderson /w Prada strap


----------



## Cams

SandyC1981 said:


> I really like the cardigan. LOVE the color.


Thank you. I actually love it so much that I got in black,tan and now the green it’s Molino wool, so soft and yet warm for those cold nights.


----------



## Cams

Dress from Bali
Little cardigan from G2000
Shoes Florsheim
Bag LV


----------



## KittieKelly

dress - Missimo
booties - Versace
outerwear - Coach
bag - Simon Miller


----------



## Butterflyweed

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing a Pretty Little Thing dress and Aldo bag



Pretty outfit!


----------



## Butterflyweed

luvlux64 said:


> Saturday night (kids) party outfit!
> 
> View attachment 3883738
> View attachment 3883741



Love it!


----------



## jessdressed

Hi I️ was watching E News last night and one of the hosts was wearing this pretty dress. Anyone know where it’s from. Much appreciated!


----------



## Cams

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3886626
> View attachment 3886627
> 
> 
> dress - Missimo
> booties - Versace
> outerwear - Coach
> bag - Simon Miller


Love the bag you look beautiful


----------



## Cams

Top Edgar’s South Africa 
Mango pants
Shoes Witnner 
Bag LV 
Sunglasses Tiffany


----------



## Cams

Sunglasses Dolce Gabanna 
Dress from Singapore boutique 
Shoes Charles Keith
Bag Longchamp


----------



## Christofle

Anyone else out shopping the Black Friday sales?


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a WHBM blazer and carrying my Barrington Totes:


----------



## KittieKelly

Christofle said:


> Anyone else out shopping the Black Friday sales?



Fendi LOVE!!! 
I stay in and hide on Black Friday  
I usually shop online that day but this year I didn't even get to do that. I did all my xmas lights and decorating instead.
Did you find any good deals?


----------



## KittieKelly

top - Forever21
skirt - Canada Goose
outerwear - Each x Other 
boots - Coach
bag - Fendi


----------



## Christofle

KittieKelly said:


> Fendi LOVE!!!
> I stay in and hide on Black Friday
> I usually shop online that day but this year I didn't even get to do that. I did all my xmas lights and decorating instead.
> Did you find any good deals?



I ended up getting a TV, mattress, bed frame and some sheets. Just bought a condo and all I have is my air mattress and a foldable chair till shipments start arriving in January. I’ve learnt that going for custom furniture ends up becoming a camping experience in the short run.


----------



## KittieKelly

Christofle said:


> I ended up getting a TV, mattress, bed frame and some sheets. Just bought a condo and all I have is my air mattress and a foldable chair till shipments start arriving in January. I’ve learnt that going for custom furniture ends up becoming a camping experience in the short run.



Aww, yeah waiting is the pits. At least you have a bed and a TV until then, but it does seem like forever while waiting. Custom furniture is the nicest in the end though.
Congrats on the condo


----------



## Christofle

KittieKelly said:


> Aww, yeah waiting is the pits. At least you have a bed and a TV until then, but it does seem like forever while waiting. Custom furniture is the nicest in the end though.
> Congrats on the condo



Thanks! Hopefully it all goes well... spent my second day at the condo and I tried to show a friend the roof top terrace. Turns out you aren’t supposed to go there during the winter but they don’t look it since it’s used as an emergency exit. We walk out and the door closes, we look around and realize the door is locked so we have to call someone to come let us out while we stand in the rain. Hope your weekend is off to a better start!


----------



## meowmix318

Christofle said:


> Anyone else out shopping the Black Friday sales?


Sadly I didn't find anything really great to buy. I just drove my mom around to places where she was able to get a few things. All I bought over this holiday weekend was greeting cards. Every year I send out family photo greet cards to family and friends. So I was able to take advantage of a deal on snapfish.com. 

And after reading your other posts, looks like you did.

Love the design on your bag by the way


----------



## KittieKelly

Christofle said:


> Thanks! Hopefully it all goes well... spent my second day at the condo and I tried to show a friend the roof top terrace. Turns out you aren’t supposed to go there during the winter but they don’t look it since it’s used as an emergency exit. We walk out and the door closes, we look around and realize the door is locked so we have to call someone to come let us out while we stand in the rain. Hope your weekend is off to a better start!



Oh no!  
Sorry to laugh, I'm sure it wasn't pleasant, but when you look back on it, it will be something to remember and chuckle at later on in life. "Remember when...."


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Anyone else out shopping the Black Friday sales?


The Australian version of Black Friday isn’t as big as the US. No shopping this side.


----------



## Cams

Dress Villains
Shoes Burburry 
Sunglasses Chanel
Bag LV 
Watch rolex
Wedding ring
Diamond pendant 
Antique gold necklace


----------



## KittieKelly

Cams said:


> Dress Villains
> Shoes Burburry
> Sunglasses Chanel
> Bag LV
> Watch rolex
> Wedding ring
> Diamond pendant
> Antique gold necklace



You look so pretty


----------



## KittieKelly

dress - Thakoon
outerwear - Gucci
shoes - Christian Louboutin 
bag - cross mink muff


----------



## BelleMort

Airport diaries. Was traveling home for Thanksgiving.


----------



## BelleMort

Lol excuse my broken nail getting them fixed now. Running errands today.


----------



## Cams

KittieKelly said:


> You look so pretty


Thank you beautiful. My daughter celebrated her 16th birthday just can’t believe how time has flown.


----------



## finer_woman

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing a WHBM blazer and carrying my Barrington Totes:



Those are cute. *off to check out Barrington*


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> Lol excuse my broken nail getting them fixed now. Running errands today.



Both stunning outfits, but I love that coat in the second pic!  Is it velvet?


----------



## KittieKelly

Cams said:


> Thank you beautiful. My daughter celebrated her 16th birthday just can’t believe how time has flown.



Aww how sweet. Yes it does go by very fast! I have a 14 yr old boy and my daughter is 21. I remember when they were babies, seems like only yesterday.
You look way too young to have a 16 year old!


----------



## finer_woman

Cams said:


> Dress Villains
> Shoes Burburry
> Sunglasses Chanel
> Bag LV
> Watch rolex
> Wedding ring
> Diamond pendant
> Antique gold necklace



That's a great color on you


----------



## finer_woman

BelleMort said:


> Lol excuse my broken nail getting them fixed now. Running errands today.



I wish I looked this fabulous when running errands


----------



## Cams

finer_woman said:


> That's a great color on you


Thank you


----------



## Cams

KittieKelly said:


> Aww how sweet. Yes it does go by very fast! I have a 14 yr old boy and my daughter is 21. I remember when they were babies, seems like only yesterday.
> You look way too young to have a 16 year old!


You look amazing too. I just feel a little emotional as a year from now she is off to college and doesn’t want to be near us. there she is. My girl


----------



## BelleMort

KittieKelly said:


> Both stunning outfits, but I love that coat in the second pic!  Is it velvet?



Thank you! It’s actually five pounds of rose gold sequins.


----------



## BelleMort

finer_woman said:


> I wish I looked this fabulous when running errands



Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

Cams said:


> You look amazing too. I just feel a little emotional as a year from now she is off to college and doesn’t want to be near us. there she is. My girl



Oh she's gorgeous! You must be so proud of her 
I would be emotional too! My daughter went to beauty school locally so I never had to deal with that, but I can imagine 



BelleMort said:


> Thank you! It’s actually five pounds of rose gold sequins.



Holy toledo! It certainly is beautiful and looks great on you!


----------



## BelleMort

Dressed for my ~20 hour flight today. Going somewhere warm.


----------



## snibor

BelleMort said:


> Dressed for my ~20 hour flight today. Going somewhere warm.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Cams

[QUOTE="KittieKelly, post: 31855006, member: 527174"❤️
Thank you beautiful


----------



## Cams

Top Villains
Shorts Seed
Shoes Paez
Bag LV
Pearl neckclase


----------



## KittieKelly

sweater - Alice & Olivia 
skirt - Torn by R.Kobo
outerwear - Prada
boots - Charlotte Olympia 
bag - Gucci


----------



## Bitten

BelleMort said:


> Dressed for my ~20 hour flight today. Going somewhere warm.


Stunning!


----------



## Cams

Dress cotton on
Shoes Hobbs 
Bag  BVLgari
Sunglasses Chanel


----------



## Christofle

BelleMort said:


> Dressed for my ~20 hour flight today. Going somewhere warm.



Fabulous outfit !


----------



## skyqueen

BelleMort said:


> Dressed for my ~20 hour flight today. Going somewhere warm.


Oh la la


----------



## Cams

Dress pumpkin Patch side 14 kids
Shoes Hobbs
Bag BVLgari
Sunglasses Tiffany


----------



## snibor

Cams said:


> Dress pumpkin Patch side 14 kids
> Shoes Hobbs
> Bag BVLgari
> Sunglasses Tiffany



So pretty!  Looking at you I miss summer. Cold in my area as winter approaches.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Please ignore whatever my cat is doing in the background [emoji23]


----------



## KittieKelly




----------



## dotty8

Some of my recent outfits 

Polo Ralph Lauren top, Patrizia Pepe skirt, Calzedonia stockings 



Fracomina down coat..



Save the Duck navy puffer jacket, Armani Jeans top, my old patent MK tote..



A navy polka-dot outfit 



All-black outfit at work, waiting with my MP3 (and a ton of documentation) for a court session to begin..






Patrizia Pepe floral skirt, Miu miu black cardigan..



Work outfit with a polo T-shirt


----------



## Cams

snibor said:


> So pretty!  Looking at you I miss summer. Cold in my area as winter approaches.


Thank you so much. Cold makes me sad. Am inside the house all the time. Hope summer visits you soon.


----------



## ColdSteel

Trusty Mon Mono Neverfull MM
Old Navy tank
Old Navy cardi
Floréat skirt
Joie leather jacket
Miu Miu shoes
Silver and diamond pendant my late grandmother gave to me years ago

And... not my car


----------



## KittieKelly




----------



## dotty8

Liu Jo lace skirt


----------



## Cams

Dress from a Bali boutique 
Shoes Hobbs
LV Pochette


----------



## GeorginaLavender

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3898452
> View attachment 3898453



The cape [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]


----------



## KittieKelly

GeorginaLavender said:


> The cape [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]



Thank you 
I should have taken a pic of the inside, it's lined in leopard. Designer is Just Cavalli


----------



## Cams

Romper Villains
Shoes Aldo
Pochette LV
Swarovski earrings
Gold nugget necklace


----------



## GeorginaLavender

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> I should have taken a pic of the inside, it's lined in leopard. Designer is Just Cavalli



The lining sounds fabulous!!!! I like Just Cavalli/Cavalli.  I very much enjoy your fun-tastic outerwear (and your purses, and shoes, so much inspo [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]). [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## KittieKelly

GeorginaLavender said:


> The lining sounds fabulous!!!! I like Just Cavalli/Cavalli.  I very much enjoy your fun-tastic outerwear (and your purses, and shoes, so much inspo [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]). [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



Yay thank you so much


----------



## Ellapretty

\

The trenchcoat, bag and loafers were all found at Winners and Marshalls!


----------



## KittieKelly

Coat, skirt, booties, all by Coach
Top - forever21 
Bag - Fendi


----------



## finer_woman

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3898452
> View attachment 3898453



Love this, where are the boots from? Are they velvet?


----------



## KittieKelly

finer_woman said:


> Love this, where are the boots from? Are they velvet?



Thank you 
Sorry I forgot to write a description that day, they are velvet and Christian Louboutin


----------



## Cams

Today our work Christmas party 
Dress Luvlot
Shoes Aldo
Bag LV
Flower Lovisa we had to dress for a Spanish theme. Will be here for the rest of the day having cocktails lol.


----------



## ColdSteel

Still undoing the damage of a sedentary contract and government-sanctioned overeating of Thanksgiving. Ah, holidays!

Wore this to an alumni gathering. I would have worn pumps except I had a nice, long walk and didn't feel like standing on a concrete floor in heels.

Joie leather jacket
Mon Mono Neverfull
Pucci scarf
Pucci dress
Miu Miu shoes
Silver and diamond pendant (gift from late grandmother)
Balenciaga cuff


----------



## KittieKelly

Max Mara - teddy coat, velvet trousers
Mui Mui - top
Dries Van Noten - velvet booties
Louis Vuitton - velour bag
Givenchy - gloves


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3878816
> View attachment 3878817
> View attachment 3878818
> 
> 
> 
> dress - Girl in mind
> shoes - Guiseppe Zanotti
> outerwear - H&M
> bag - Gucci


I do love the fox scarf [emoji7]


----------



## KittieKelly

Prada_Princess said:


> I do love the fox scarf [emoji7]



Thank you


----------



## Ellapretty

Head to toe in finds from WINNERS/Marshalls:


----------



## meowmix318

Ellapretty said:


> Head to toe in finds from WINNERS/Marshalls:


Outstanding and Impressive finds


----------



## luvlux64

Saturday night’s ootd:
Top: Banana Republic sweater 
Pants: Guess Jeans
Booties: Louboutin
Accessories: Chanel Bag & cardcase, Hermes Belt & Bracelet, Tag Heuer watch, LV Wool scarf


----------



## dotty8

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3902260
> View attachment 3902261
> 
> 
> Max Mara - teddy coat, velvet trousers
> Mui Mui - top
> Dries Van Noten - velvet booties
> Louis Vuitton - velour bag
> Givenchy - gloves



Great shades of red  And I love Miu miu as well 

From today's winter stroll - Pennyblack down coat, Prada tote, Miu miu iPhone cover and Chanel nail polish  (and Sonia Rykiel bow gloves, but they were inside the bag, hehe)..


----------



## Cams

Sunglasses Tiffany
 jumpsuit luvlot
Shoes Nine West
Bag LV


----------



## KittieKelly

dotty8 said:


> Great shades of red  And I love Miu miu as well
> 
> From today's winter stroll - Pennyblack down coat, Prada tote, Miu miu iPhone cover and Chanel nail polish  (and Sonia Rykiel bow gloves, but they were inside the bag, hehe)..
> 
> View attachment 3904199



Thank you 
Isn't Miu Miu wonderful? 
Your coat is adorable


----------



## KittieKelly

Tommy Hilfiger x Gigi -  mohair coat
Helmut Lang - leather leggings
Just Cavalli - sweater
Chanel - pin
Prada - booties, bag
cashmere gloves
sable scarf


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing Uniqlo and carrying my vintage Coach Willis bag:


----------



## Cc1213

amacasa said:


> Wow I’ve been out of commission for a long time .... and I come back for fall / winter mainly for fur , OTK boots , k35 , b35 , Celine which are my loves!!!
> Happy to have found somebody who posts a lot of furs !!! [emoji173]️



Omg, I too have been out of commission for a while! Used to post a ton on some other threads, but wanted to chime in here and say that I LOVE how you rock fur. I have a few furs I've been too shy to wear...they are coming out now! Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Cc1213

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3898452
> View attachment 3898453



Oops! I just realized my last comment was meant for you (I commented on someone else's post). Again, love the fur coats. Can't wait to rock mine now!


----------



## Cams

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3905383
> View attachment 3905384
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Hilfiger x Gigi -  mohair coat
> Helmut Lang - leather leggings
> Just Cavalli - sweater
> Chanel - pin
> Prada - booties, bag
> cashmere gloves
> sable scarf


Love everything


----------



## Cams

Top Zara
Skirt Cos
Shoes Hobbs
Bag Chanel
Sunglasses Chanel
Earrings Chanel
Studs


----------



## KittieKelly

Cc1213 said:


> Oops! I just realized my last comment was meant for you (I commented on someone else's post). Again, love the fur coats. Can't wait to rock mine now!



Hehe thank you 
Wear those furs! Don't be shy, fur is luxurious and so warm. I felt out of  place at first too, but once you wear them a few times it's like riding a bycycle 
I bet they are gorgeous on you


----------



## dotty8

Some more work outfits 

polka dot outfit (excuse the micro parts of my cashmere scarf on the cardigan )




*Pennyblack *shortsleeved tweed dress, basic black longsleeved bodysuit underneath, *Butterfly-Twists* ballerina flats, *Calzedonia *tights, *Chanel *nail polish (and *Valentino *bow headband which is not visible)


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Almost don't dare to post these here, but this was my comfy OOTD for Christmas shopping today.







Jacket: Atelier Torino (old school arm length -> to start/beginning of thumb)
Shirt: Casa Moda comfort fit
Tie: Turnbull & Asser
Pocket square: Turnbull & Asser
Scarf: Loro Piana
Jeans: Pierre Cardin
Shoes: Burberry Brogues
Briefcase: Strellson


Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## snibor

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Almost don't dare to post these here, but this was my comfy OOTD for Christmas shopping today.
> 
> View attachment 3906115
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906116
> 
> 
> Jacket: Atelier Torino (old school arm length -> to start/beginning of thumb)
> Shirt: Casa Moda comfort fit
> Tie: Turnbull & Asser
> Pocket square: Turnbull & Asser
> Scarf: Loro Piana
> Jeans: Pierre Cardin
> Shoes: Burberry Brogues
> Briefcase: Strellson
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Classic and sharp!  I luv pocket squares..it adds that little extra style.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

snibor said:


> Classic and sharp!  I luv pocket squares..it adds that little extra style.



Thank you very much! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## remainsilly

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Almost don't dare to post these here, but this was my comfy OOTD for Christmas shopping today.
> 
> View attachment 3906115
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906116
> 
> 
> Jacket: Atelier Torino (old school arm length -> to start/beginning of thumb)
> Shirt: Casa Moda comfort fit
> Tie: Turnbull & Asser
> Pocket square: Turnbull & Asser
> Scarf: Loro Piana
> Jeans: Pierre Cardin
> Shoes: Burberry Brogues
> Briefcase: Strellson
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


You officially became 1 of my heroes.
Pocket square & loro piana scarf with jeans=perfect.
Enjoy Christmas.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

remainsilly said:


> You officially became 1 of my heroes.
> Pocket square & loro piana scarf with jeans=perfect.
> Enjoy Christmas.



Thank you so much! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## nicole0612

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Almost don't dare to post these here, but this was my comfy OOTD for Christmas shopping today.
> 
> View attachment 3906115
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906116
> 
> 
> Jacket: Atelier Torino (old school arm length -> to start/beginning of thumb)
> Shirt: Casa Moda comfort fit
> Tie: Turnbull & Asser
> Pocket square: Turnbull & Asser
> Scarf: Loro Piana
> Jeans: Pierre Cardin
> Shoes: Burberry Brogues
> Briefcase: Strellson
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Your sense of style is always impeccable. I appreciate the Loro Piana scarf tucked inside the jacket; what a nice looking and and also practical touch.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

nicole0612 said:


> Your sense of style is always impeccable. I appreciate the Loro Piana scarf tucked inside the jacket; what a nice looking and and also practical touch.



Thank you so much! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## KittieKelly

ebay - bunny skirt & top set
Stuart Weitzman - boots
vintage Badger fur coat
B30, rodeo charm


----------



## Ellapretty

Blazer/Bag/Shoes - WINNERS/Marshalls
Jeans - Silver Jeans
Tank - Express


----------



## GeorginaLavender

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3907036
> View attachment 3907037
> 
> 
> ebay - bunny skirt & top set
> Stuart Weitzman - boots
> vintage Badger fur coat
> B30, rodeo charm



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the [emoji235][emoji235]


----------



## KittieKelly

GeorginaLavender said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the [emoji235][emoji235]



Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

Tory Burch - dress
Tom Ford - coat
Stuart Weitzman - boots
Thom Browne - handbag


----------



## SandyC1981

Ellapretty said:


> Blazer/Bag/Shoes - WINNERS/Marshalls
> Jeans - Silver Jeans
> Tank - Express


----------



## SandyC1981

Ellapretty said:


> Blazer/Bag/Shoes - WINNERS/Marshalls
> Jeans - Silver Jeans
> Tank - Express





Super cute outfit!


----------



## luvlux64

Saturday night out OOTD to work Christmas party, didn’t know if I should go Red & Gold accessories or Black & Silver... I picked Red & Gold 




Blazer: Missguided 
Top: Banana Republic
Leggings: Hue
Booties: Louboutin 
Accessories: Kate Spade Pearl necklace, Chanel clutch with chain, Hermes CDC bracelet


----------



## KittieKelly

Miu Miu - sweater
Tommy Hilfiger - skirt
Jimmy Choo - shoes
Gucci - coat
Dolce & Gabbana - bag


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3910773
> View attachment 3910774
> View attachment 3910776
> View attachment 3910777
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu - sweater
> Tommy Hilfiger - skirt
> Jimmy Choo - shoes
> Gucci - coat
> Dolce & Gabbana - bag



Simply gorgeous!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Simply gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## Cams

Today 
Romper Valley girl
Shoes Pierre Cardin 
Sunglasses Cavalli
Pochette Burburry


----------



## KittieKelly

Forever21 - top
Gucci - pants
Jagger - booties
Prada - coat
B35 Grizzly


----------



## Selenet

Chanel Maxi
Fendi monster sweatshirt
Levi's jeans
Minna Parikka shoes


----------



## Ellapretty

With my LV poche toilette 26, Romwe Dress, Uniqlo Coat and GEOX boots:


----------



## KittieKelly

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3913343
> 
> Chanel Maxi
> Fendi monster sweatshirt
> Levi's jeans
> Minna Parikka shoes
> 
> View attachment 3913345



Love this!!



Ellapretty said:


> With my LV poche toilette 26, Romwe Dress, Uniqlo Coat and GEOX boots:



OMG cute as a button!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Joseph - sweater
Zara - skirt
Christian Louboutin - boots
Gucci - coat
Fendi - velvet bag


----------



## tweeety

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3908547
> View attachment 3908549
> View attachment 3908550
> 
> Tory Burch - dress
> Tom Ford - coat
> Stuart Weitzman - boots
> Thom Browne - handbag



Omg that doggy bag is everything!!!! Beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## KittieKelly

tweeety said:


> Omg that doggy bag is everything!!!! Beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you


----------



## Cams

Merry Christmas to you all and a happy 2018. 
Will be away on holidays for the next 4 weeks.
Won’t be able to post allot . Will miss you all
Today
Dress Factory
LV Pochette
Christmas gift earings from DH Georg Jensen Dew Drops 
Shoes Burburry flats


----------



## KittieKelly

Merry Christmas everybody 

And to a happy and healthy New Year


----------



## KittieKelly

Michael Kors - dress
Stuart Weitzman - boots
B 35 - bag
Vintage blue fox coat


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3916327
> 
> View attachment 3916329
> 
> 
> Michael Kors - dress
> Stuart Weitzman - boots
> B 35 - bag
> Vintage blue fox coat



Perfection


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Perfection



Thank you


----------



## Ljlj

snibor said:


> Perfection



+1


----------



## meowmix318

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3916327
> 
> View attachment 3916329
> 
> 
> Michael Kors - dress
> Stuart Weitzman - boots
> B 35 - bag
> Vintage blue fox coat



You make everything look so classy. Love your style and all of your outfit of the day posts.


----------



## KittieKelly

meowmix318 said:


> You make everything look so classy. Love your style and all of your outfit of the day posts.



Aww thank you so much


----------



## KittieKelly

Christopher Kane - sweater
Missimo - skirt
Stuart Weitzman - boots
B 35 
Lynx fur coat


----------



## Selenet

Coat Burberry
Dress Theory
Shoes Minna Parikka (both, just bought the bunny ones)
Bag Chanel


----------



## KittieKelly

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3917787
> 
> View attachment 3917788
> 
> 
> Coat Burberry
> Dress Theory
> Shoes Minna Parikka (both, just bought the bunny ones)
> Bag Chanel



Very cute!


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

I’d be so grateful if anyone could ID the top and jeans of the first pic and the top in the second. Thanks!


----------



## KittieKelly

band tee
Helmut Lang - leather leggings
Valentino - booties
Fendi - bag and mink strap
Vintage Fitch fur coat


----------



## Perfect Day

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3918076
> View attachment 3918077
> 
> 
> 
> band tee
> Helmut Lang - leather leggings
> Valentino - booties
> Fendi - bag and mink strap
> Vintage Fitch fur coat


That fur [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Perfect Day

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3917787
> 
> View attachment 3917788
> 
> 
> Coat Burberry
> Dress Theory
> Shoes Minna Parikka (both, just bought the bunny ones)
> Bag Chanel


Beautiful look.


----------



## KittieKelly

Vanessa Seward - sweater
Max Mara - velvet pants
Givenchy - booties
Fendi - bag
Gucci - coat


----------



## rainyarch

Pink Chanel Frosting said:


> I’d be so grateful if anyone could ID the top and jeans of the first pic and the top in the second. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3917951
> View attachment 3917952



Hi @Pink Chanel Frosting I found the first top on sale at 2 German websites;


Black Rose Bielfield for €53
Gardone Riviera for €50


----------



## Deleted member 629947

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3842599
> 
> 
> 
> Markus Lupfer - wool dress
> Valentino - rock stud kitten heels
> Fendi - wave dotcom bag & charm (w/faux fur free people strap)


Fab outfit and bag is to die for!


----------



## KittieKelly

B4gl4dy said:


> Fab outfit and bag is to die for!



Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

From yesterday
Comfy cozy day!

Forever21 - bodysuit
Calvin Klein - joggers
Louis Vuitton - boots
Celine - bag
Michael Kors - coat


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3922230
> View attachment 3922231
> 
> 
> From yesterday
> Comfy cozy day!
> 
> Forever21 - bodysuit
> Calvin Klein - joggers
> Louis Vuitton - boots
> Celine - bag
> Michael Kors - coat



This is perfect for the brutal cold.


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> This is perfect for the brutal cold.



The warmest coat ever! You can see the light clothing I had underneath and I still felt toasty warm in 15 F degrees even with the coat left open. The wind was bad though so my nose was frozen. I need a Tanuki for my nose lol


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> The warmest coat ever! You can see the light clothing I had underneath and I still felt toasty warm in 15 F degrees even with the coat left open. The wind was bad though so my nose was frozen. I need a Tanuki for my nose lol



Ha!  I’ve been really freezing even with the fur it’s so unpleasant out.  Later this week the low temperature is supposed to go negative.  And snow expected.  I don’t mind the 40s but this is bad.  Stay toasty!


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a Chicwish dress and Nine West shoes


----------



## lakeshow

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing a Chicwish dress and Nine West shoes



Super cute shoes! I don't know why I never think to stop in at Nine West. Aren't you freezing to death in Toronto though?! I can't square this summery outfit with the fact that it's -10 here right now  you have me wishing for spring


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Ha!  I’ve been really freezing even with the fur it’s so unpleasant out.  Later this week the low temperature is supposed to go negative.  And snow expected.  I don’t mind the 40s but this is bad.  Stay toasty!



It has been brutal. You need fur pants


----------



## Ellapretty

lakeshow said:


> Super cute shoes! I don't know why I never think to stop in at Nine West. Aren't you freezing to death in Toronto though?! I can't square this summery outfit with the fact that it's -10 here right now  you have me wishing for spring



Are you in Toronto too? Yes it’s freezing right now - and I’m all about indoor outfit photos for the moment! It was pretty cold on the day I shot this - but I wore uggs and a down coat & leggings there - and took off my layers/changed my shoes at the event


----------



## BelleMort

snibor said:


> Gorgeous!





Bitten said:


> Stunning!





Christofle said:


> Fabulous outfit !





skyqueen said:


> Oh la la



Thank you all so much! Was gone on vacation but back now


----------



## BelleMort

Tried a new look for New Year’s Day.


----------



## BelleMort

Back in cold weather


----------



## skyqueen

BelleMort said:


> Tried a new look for New Year’s Day.





BelleMort said:


> Back in cold weather


Just gorgeous. Period!


----------



## Knicole

Can anyone ID this suit Christine Centenera is wearing?


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> Back in cold weather



Your a knockout!


----------



## KittieKelly

Fendi - sweatshirt, skirt, bag & charm
Ego - boots
Stella McCartney - coat


----------



## skyqueen

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3923717
> View attachment 3923718
> 
> 
> Fendi - sweatshirt, skirt, bag & charm
> Ego - boots
> Stella McCartney - coat


LOVE your red boots! The Fendi bag isn't bad either


----------



## KittieKelly

skyqueen said:


> LOVE your red boots! The Fendi bag isn't bad either



Thank you 
And ya know what's sad? I got the real Fendi red boots for xmas and they were so narrow at the leg that I couldn't get them on. I had to send them back 
So I found an alternative cheapy online, I swear they look nearly identical  and I can get them on no problem! lol


----------



## BelleMort

skyqueen said:


> Just gorgeous. Period!



Thank you!


----------



## BelleMort

KittieKelly said:


> Your a knockout!



Thank you! So are you gorgeous!


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

T


rainyarch said:


> Hi @Pink Chanel Frosting I found the first top on sale at 2 German websites;
> View attachment 3919723
> 
> Black Rose Bielfield for €53
> Gardone Riviera for €50



Thank you! I never would have found it otherwise.


----------



## skyqueen

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> And ya know what's sad? I got the real Fendi red boots for xmas and they were so narrow at the leg that I couldn't get them on. I had to send them back
> So I found an alternative cheapy online, I swear they look nearly identical  and I can get them on no problem! lol


Don't get me started with red boots. I bought 2 different pairs of SW OTK red boots and a gorgeous pair of Rupert Sanderson short boots. I can't wear a heel higher then 2-2.5". All were uncomfortable and went back.


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> Thank you! So are you gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

skyqueen said:


> Don't get me started with red boots. I bought 2 different pairs of SW OTK red boots and a gorgeous pair of Rupert Sanderson short boots. I can't wear a heel higher then 2-2.5". All were uncomfortable and went back.
> View attachment 3924109



Those are nice! Velvet is my favorite 
That is a comfy heel height. I suffer, plus I have weak ankles. I don't know how I do it without falling...knock on wood! 
Jimmy Choo came out with some lower heels that are pretty cute and were easy to walk in. I have one pair, they literally cut my feet up, ya can't win. Once I heal I'll wear them again though lol


----------



## KittieKelly

Chloe - sweater
Helmut Lang - leather leggings
Coach 1941 - boots
Gucci - bag
Vintage fox coat


----------



## Selenet

Out with my parents today before returning to my country of residence tomorrow.
Coat Moncler
Dress Sand Copenhagen
Shoes Minna Parikka
Bag Chanel



A few days ago..
Dress Marimekko
Bag & scarf Louis Vuitton (Selene Mahina bag and Leo scarf)
Cardigan Ivana Helsinki
Shoes same



Coat Versace
Bag Louis Vuitton Alma BB
Scarf Burberry
Shoes Marc Jacobs
Cat mittens made by my boyfriend [emoji173]️


----------



## Cams

Hello everyone 
On holidays in Bali for the next 4 weeks.
During the day all I wear 
A crochet dress
Slides from factory 
Bikini from Baku


----------



## tweeety

Just another day at work!  wearing one of my favorite bag [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Hobbsy

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3926776
> 
> 
> Just another day at work!  wearing one of my favorite bag [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


What bag is that, if I may ask?


----------



## tweeety

Hobbsy said:


> What bag is that, if I may ask?



It’s the Prada Embroidered Saffiano Twin Pocket Satchel Bag


----------



## Hobbsy

tweeety said:


> It’s the Prada Embroidered Saffiano Twin Pocket Satchel Bag


It's really pretty! And fun! Thank you~


----------



## KittieKelly

Cams said:


> Hello everyone
> On holidays in Bali for the next 4 weeks.
> During the day all I wear
> A crochet dress
> Slides from factory
> Bikini from Baku



Wow it looks gorgeous there! Love the dress! Enjoy your vacay!


----------



## arlv8500

Today at the office, excuse the bathroom selfie. Wanted to start sharing my outfits and get feedback from you wonderful ladies!

Jacket: Claudie Pierlot
Tweed Skirt: RYinNYC
Shoes: Louboutin


----------



## snibor

arlv8500 said:


> Today at the office, excuse the bathroom selfie. Wanted to start sharing my outfits and get feedback from you wonderful ladies!
> 
> Jacket: Claudie Pierlot
> Tweed Skirt: RYinNYC
> Shoes: Louboutin



I luv this for the Office.  Looks great!


----------



## meowmix318

Hello Ladies (and gents), I just purchased this Gucci jacket and can't wait to pick it up at the store. Just was wondering your opinion of it. My husband hates it. Pleas be honest. I promise it will not hurt my feelings (it really takes a lot to really upset me)


----------



## Christofle

meowmix318 said:


> Hello Ladies (and gents), I just purchased this Gucci jacket and can't wait to pick it up at the store. Just was wondering your opinion of it. My husband hates it. Pleas be honest. I promise it will not hurt my feelings (it really takes a lot to really upset me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928258
> View attachment 3928259



The front and epaulets looks fantastic to me but the dogs at the back take it a bit over the top but your mileage may vary.


----------



## hellokimmiee

meowmix318 said:


> Hello Ladies (and gents), I just purchased this Gucci jacket and can't wait to pick it up at the store. Just was wondering your opinion of it. My husband hates it. Pleas be honest. I promise it will not hurt my feelings (it really takes a lot to really upset me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928258
> View attachment 3928259



I think it’s so dope [emoji173]️ I’d totally wear that. I do agree the front is better than the back but I still love.


----------



## snibor

meowmix318 said:


> Hello Ladies (and gents), I just purchased this Gucci jacket and can't wait to pick it up at the store. Just was wondering your opinion of it. My husband hates it. Pleas be honest. I promise it will not hurt my feelings (it really takes a lot to really upset me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928258
> View attachment 3928259



Agree with others that front better than back. I wish the back were a little more plain. But I still like it!  High fashion and not your average piece. Who wants to look like everyone else?


----------



## KittieKelly

meowmix318 said:


> Hello Ladies (and gents), I just purchased this Gucci jacket and can't wait to pick it up at the store. Just was wondering your opinion of it. My husband hates it. Pleas be honest. I promise it will not hurt my feelings (it really takes a lot to really upset me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928258
> View attachment 3928259



I like it and id wear it in a heart beat!


----------



## KittieKelly

NASA - sweatshirt
Milly - skirt
Prada - booties
Yves Saint Laurent - bag
Top Shop - pink faux fur gloves
Vintage fox coat


----------



## meowmix318

Thank you ladies for your feedback on my jacket. I love the front just as you all mentioned. The back is unique and well eye catching. I'm sure to meet some odd looks when I wear this around in the future


----------



## KittieKelly

meowmix318 said:


> Thank you ladies for your feedback on my jacket. I love the front just as you all mentioned. The back is unique and well eye catching. I'm sure to meet some odd looks when I wear this around in the future



You'll get used to it (the odd looks that is) 
I love those lil Gucci dogs, I think they are King Charles Spaniels? They were used in a few pieces in ready-to-wear, my eye was always drawn to them


----------



## meowmix318

KittieKelly said:


> You'll get used to it (the odd looks that is) [emoji38]
> I love those lil Gucci dogs, I think they are King Charles Spaniels? They were used in a few pieces in ready-to-wear, my eye was always drawn to them


Maybe those are the type of dogs. They do look like them. My husband thinks this is a jacket specifically for Chinese New Year because they look like a Chinese dog and the peacocks on the front makes him think this way. We happen to see this at a Nordstrom that is an a predominantly Chinese city.  It kind of makes me feel the same and my mom asked if I was buying it for Chinese New Year roo, lol


----------



## Mimmy

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3928721
> View attachment 3928722
> 
> 
> NASA - sweatshirt
> Milly - skirt
> Prada - booties
> Yves Saint Laurent - bag
> Top Shop - pink faux fur gloves
> Vintage fox coat



Beautiful and fun outfit, KittieKelly!


----------



## arlv8500

snibor said:


> I luv this for the Office.  Looks great!



Heehee thank you dear!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful and fun outfit, KittieKelly!



Thank you


----------



## Selenet

meowmix318 said:


> Hello Ladies (and gents), I just purchased this Gucci jacket and can't wait to pick it up at the store. Just was wondering your opinion of it. My husband hates it. Pleas be honest. I promise it will not hurt my feelings (it really takes a lot to really upset me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928258
> View attachment 3928259


I really like those peacocks on the collar and the shoulder decorations! Please show us how you have paired it in the future.


----------



## TJNEscada

meowmix318 said:


> Hello Ladies (and gents), I just purchased this Gucci jacket and can't wait to pick it up at the store. Just was wondering your opinion of it. My husband hates it. Pleas be honest. I promise it will not hurt my feelings (it really takes a lot to really upset me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928258
> View attachment 3928259


It's Fab!  You could rock that with jeans, trousers, a skirt.  I love statement items, in my city everyone's in black, I think it's super fun!!


----------



## TJNEscada

arlv8500 said:


> Today at the office, excuse the bathroom selfie. Wanted to start sharing my outfits and get feedback from you wonderful ladies!
> 
> Jacket: Claudie Pierlot
> Tweed Skirt: RYinNYC
> Shoes: Louboutin


That skirt is gorgeous!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Michael Kors - sweater
Jeans - I forgot what they are lol
Helmet Lang - mules
Miu Miu - bag
Diane Furstenberg - coat


----------



## dangerouscurves

OOTD:
Vintage fur jacket from a furrier here in Germany, H&M short-sleeved sweater, Gucci belt, Vero Moda Jeans, Saint Laurent sneakers. 
Still can't decide which bag I'd use today.


----------



## dangerouscurves

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3928721
> View attachment 3928722
> 
> 
> NASA - sweatshirt
> Milly - skirt
> Prada - booties
> Yves Saint Laurent - bag
> Top Shop - pink faux fur gloves
> Vintage fox coat



The fur and the booties! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## KittieKelly

dangerouscurves said:


> The fur and the booties! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you


----------



## meowmix318

Selenet said:


> I really like those peacocks on the collar and the shoulder decorations! Please show us how you have paired it in the future. [emoji3]


Thank you. I have not thought about how I will wear this but maybe go casual (jeans, boots) and let the jacket speak for itself? It is arriving in the mail later today 

Sent from my SM-T350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## meowmix318

TJNEscada said:


> It's Fab!  You could rock that with jeans, trousers, a skirt.  I love statement items, in my city everyone's in black, I think it's super fun!!


Thank you,  I was thinking about  going casual and letting the jacket speak for itself.


----------



## arlv8500

TJNEscada said:


> That skirt is gorgeous!!!



Thank you darling! I got this from a new NYC designer!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

All Zara
LV Mini Palm Springs


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3932322
> 
> All Zara
> LV Mini Palm Springs


love the whole look!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Target - dress
Karl Lagerfeld - coat
Chanel - pin
Sam Edelman - boots
Rebecca Minkoff - bag


----------



## Cams

Dress H&M
Shoes Charles and Keith
Pochette LV


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> love the whole look!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a Chicwish trenchcoat and Nine West shoes and bag:


----------



## Sculli

It’s cold here in Amsterdam [emoji948][emoji300]️, need to dress up warmly.

Coat H&M
Hoodie Erdem x HM
Jeans J Brand
Sneakers Isabel Marant
Scarf Acne Studios
Bag MCM


----------



## LKKay

Sculli said:


> It’s cold here in Amsterdam [emoji948][emoji300]️, need to dress up warmly.
> 
> Coat H&M
> Hoodie Erdem x HM
> Jeans J Brand
> Sneakers Isabel Marant
> Scarf Acne Studios
> Bag MCM
> View attachment 3933516


Love this!


----------



## luvlux64

This is the most fashionable I could ever get on this frigid Toronto weather with windcchill -14degC !  Thanks and have a nice Sunday evening
Coat: Nine West
Scarf: Monogrammed Burberry
Boots: Vince Camuto
Bag: Louis Vuitton
Watch: Burberry
Pants: Calvin Klein


----------



## meowmix318

luvlux64 said:


> This is the most fashionable I could ever get on this frigid Toronto weather with windcchill -14degC ! [emoji2][emoji813] Thanks and have a nice Sunday evening
> Coat: Nine West
> Scarf: Monogrammed Burberry
> Boots: Vince Camuto
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Watch: Burberry
> Pants: Calvin Klein
> View attachment 3934659
> View attachment 3934660


Wow that is cold! I can't even imagine what negative degree weather could feel like (I am living in Southern California... Los Angeles). But at least you are looking very stylish


----------



## luvlux64

meowmix318 said:


> Wow that is cold! I can't even imagine what negative degree weather could feel like (I am living in Southern California... Los Angeles). But at least you are looking very stylish


I envy you!  But I do love the 4 seasons & the fashion that comes with it . Gives me a reason to buy different stuff


----------



## meowmix318

luvlux64 said:


> I envy you! [emoji2] But I do love the 4 seasons & the fashion that comes with it . Gives me a reason to buy different stuff [emoji3]


Lol my cousin in Toronto says the exact same thing 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cams

Dress Miss Milne
Shoes Charles and Keith
Pochette LV


----------



## anitalilac

meowmix318 said:


> Hello Ladies (and gents), I just purchased this Gucci jacket and can't wait to pick it up at the store. Just was wondering your opinion of it. My husband hates it. Pleas be honest. I promise it will not hurt my feelings (it really takes a lot to really upset me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928258
> View attachment 3928259


LOVE the Front! But not the back at all.


----------



## KittieKelly

luvlux64 said:


> This is the most fashionable I could ever get on this frigid Toronto weather with windcchill -14degC !  Thanks and have a nice Sunday evening
> Coat: Nine West
> Scarf: Monogrammed Burberry
> Boots: Vince Camuto
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Watch: Burberry
> Pants: Calvin Klein
> View attachment 3934659
> View attachment 3934660



Adorable but certainly does not look warm, you need a fur my darling


----------



## luvlux64

KittieKelly said:


> Adorable but certainly does not look warm, you need a fur my darling


Thanks , and I love all of yours! That wool coat is from car to door distance only  . 
This is actually my everyday winter jacket: Down filled & Fox fur trim . It’s very warm to -20degC!


----------



## meowmix318

anitalilac said:


> LOVE the Front! But not the back at all.


Thank you for your honesty 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## KittieKelly

I was snug as a bug in today's 20 F degree weather 






Missimo - top
Just Cavalli - skirt
Versace - booties
Gucci - coat
Fendi - bag


----------



## meowmix318

KittieKelly said:


> I was snug as a bug in today's 20 F degree weather
> 
> View attachment 3935521
> View attachment 3935522
> 
> 
> 
> Missimo - top
> Just Cavalli - skirt
> Versace - booties
> Gucci - coat
> Fendi - bag


Wow where do you live that you are experiencing such cold weather ? The east coast ? I am in Los Angeles County and it was a nice warm 75*F today 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## KittieKelly

meowmix318 said:


> Wow where do you live that you are experiencing such cold weather ? The east coast ? I am in Los Angeles County and it was a nice warm 75*F today
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Yes the Northeast and it is snowing right now 
Expecting 4" so not too bad. We have seen as much as 30+ inches of snow in a day, so furs do come in handy in my neck of the woods


----------



## meowmix318

KittieKelly said:


> Yes the Northeast and it is snowing right now
> Expecting 4" so not too bad. We have seen as much as 30+ inches of snow in a day, so furs do come in handy in my neck of the woods


Oh my!


----------



## pianolize

meowmix318 said:


> Maybe those are the type of dogs. They do look like them. My husband thinks this is a jacket specifically for Chinese New Year because they look like a Chinese dog and the peacocks on the front makes him think this way. We happen to see this at a Nordstrom that is an a predominantly Chinese city.  It kind of makes me feel the same and my mom asked if I was buying it for Chinese New Year roo, lol


 well in THAT case, it's definitely perfect!!! I love everyone's posts, just stumbled upon this thread!  (Aaaand this brings to light my wearing-same-favorites-all-the-time issue...)


----------



## KittieKelly

Saks - top
Zara - skirt
Love Moschino -  boots
Vintage Lamb shearling coat
Hermes - bag


----------



## awayfromblue

What I wore to work 



Dress (worn as a top): Atmos & Here
Skirt: Jeanswest
Shoes: Walnut Melbourne
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## meowmix318

pianolize said:


> well in THAT case, it's definitely perfect!!! I love everyone's posts, just stumbled upon this thread!  (Aaaand this brings to light my wearing-same-favorites-all-the-time issue...)


Lol I guess just in time for Chinese New Year then 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cams

Dress Missguided
Shoes from Bali
Pochette LV


----------



## KittieKelly

Target - top
Helmut Lang - leather leggings
Jeffrey Campbell - flannel booties
Fox fur coat
Louis Vuitton - bag & charm


----------



## Doribelle

KittieKelly, I haven't posted on TPF for years....usually lurk while at work....but I felt compelled to post today and let you know sometimes I sign in JUST to see what outfit YOU have on today!!  Your wardrobe is amazing and not only that, you put it together in ways I would never dream of.  Its like art!  I think you need your own thread!  Thank you for sharing and inspiring me with your style! 
Dori


----------



## KittieKelly

Doribelle said:


> KittieKelly, I haven't posted on TPF for years....usually lurk while at work....but I felt compelled to post today and let you know sometimes I sign in JUST to see what outfit YOU have on today!!  Your wardrobe is amazing and not only that, you put it together in ways I would never dream of.  Its like art!  I think you need your own thread!  Thank you for sharing and inspiring me with your style!
> Dori



Thank you that is so sweet of you!


----------



## snibor

@KittieKelly, any info about the LV bag?  It’s one I have not seen and it looks interesting. You know I luv the fur too but those boots are super cool.


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> @KittieKelly, any info about the LV bag?  It’s one I have not seen and it looks interesting. You know I luv the fur too but those boots are super cool.



The LV bag is from their Stickers collection. I got it...probably around 2-3 years ago if I remember correctly. I got the wallet to match and an adorable "red car" coin purse that is part of the same collection


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> The LV bag is from their Stickers collection. I got it...probably around 2-3 years ago if I remember correctly. I got the wallet to match and an adorable "red car" coin purse that is part of the same collection



Thanks!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Thanks!



Your welcome


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a Chicwish Sweater, Cougar boots and my LV Speedy 25 bag:


----------



## awayfromblue

Today's print mixing outfit!



Kimono and Shorts: Jeanswest
Tank: Atmos & Here
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff MAM


----------



## lakeshow

KittieKelly said:


> Saks - top
> Zara - skirt
> Love Moschino -  boots
> Vintage Lamb shearling coat
> Hermes - bag



I bought this Zara skirt too! It looks super cute with the cream sweater, I've only been wearing mine with black (not terribly original..)


----------



## KittieKelly

lakeshow said:


> I bought this Zara skirt too! It looks super cute with the cream sweater, I've only been wearing mine with black (not terribly original..)



Zara has really cute things lately don't they? 
The sweater is actually a light dove gray, my camera washed it out so it makes it look cream.

This skirt can go with so many colors, a red knit looks adorable with it, or a navy turtleneck


----------



## Marylin

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3939567
> View attachment 3939568
> 
> 
> 
> Target - top
> Helmut Lang - leather leggings
> Jeffrey Campbell - flannel booties
> Fox fur coat
> Louis Vuitton - bag & charm



I finally found this thread and am amazed by how wonderfully everybody put their outfits together and how refined, fun and surprising some of these posts are. After going back a few pages I do agree with Doribelle that a very own KittieKelly thread would be a lot of fun! I also now get why you have three floors of clothes, every artist needs lots of supplies, don’t they?


----------



## KittieKelly

Marylin said:


> I finally found this thread and am amazed by how wonderfully everybody put their outfits together and how refined, fun and surprising some of these posts are. After going back a few pages I do agree with Doribelle that a very own KittieKelly thread would be a lot of fun! I also now get why you have three floors of clothes, every artist needs lots of supplies, don’t they?



Thank you 
I do enjoy everyone's posts, so many different styles, and it amazes me how on the other side of the world they are in a heat wave! 
I used to have my own thread awhile back, but it got lost somewhere. I do kinda like being in the mix of things with everyone else though

Well off to get my shopping basket


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Sunday ootd! 



Top: Club Monaco Cashmere 
Pants: J Crew
Chanel: Mini bag, Suede boots, earrings, pendant, charm bracelet 
Arm Candy: Rolex & Hermes Clic clac


----------



## awayfromblue

Another hot day!

Tank, bermuda denim shorts and pink vest: all Jeanswest.
Necklace: Lovisa
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Cams

Today top I am spending the day at the rock bar  in  Bali
LV shawl
Top valley girl
Shorts cotton on
Sliders factorie


----------



## BelleMort

Out and about today after having the flu for two weeks.


----------



## Hobbsy

Doribelle said:


> KittieKelly, I haven't posted on TPF for years....usually lurk while at work....but I felt compelled to post today and let you know sometimes I sign in JUST to see what outfit YOU have on today!!  Your wardrobe is amazing and not only that, you put it together in ways I would never dream of.  Its like art!  I think you need your own thread!  Thank you for sharing and inspiring me with your style!
> Dori


I agree!


----------



## Hobbsy

BelleMort said:


> Out and about today after having the flu for two weeks.


Beautiful!


----------



## KittieKelly

INC International Concepts - skirt and top
Gianvito Rossi - boots
Gucci - coat
Hermes - bag, charm


----------



## BelleMort

Thank you!!


----------



## Marylin

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3942662
> View attachment 3942663
> 
> 
> 
> INC International Concepts - skirt and top
> Gianvito Rossi - boots
> Gucci - coat
> Hermes - bag, charm


I love the color combination! Especially how the skirt and the bag go together. The shapes make this such a clean look, the pattern and charm though make it totally playful. So pretty!


----------



## euki

Hi! Can someone help ID this outfit? Thanks


----------



## KittieKelly

Marylin said:


> I love the color combination! Especially how the skirt and the bag go together. The shapes make this such a clean look, the pattern and charm though make it totally playful. So pretty!



Thank you so much 
I should have shown the back of the coat
Here is the back


----------



## KittieKelly

Forever21 - top
Stella McCartney - skirt
Yeezy - booties
Sable and Broadtail Lamb coat
Mink patata bag


----------



## Marylin

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you so much
> I should have shown the back of the coat
> Here is the back
> 
> View attachment 3944976


Stunning! And so much fun! Thanks for showing us.


----------



## meowmix318

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you so much
> I should have shown the back of the coat
> Here is the back
> 
> View attachment 3944976


Outstanding!


----------



## KittieKelly

Marylin said:


> Stunning! And so much fun! Thanks for showing us.





meowmix318 said:


> Outstanding!



Thank you


----------



## Allshinythings

luvlux64 said:


> Happy Sunday ootd!
> View attachment 3941639
> View attachment 3941640
> 
> Top: Club Monaco Cashmere
> Pants: J Crew
> Chanel: Mini bag, Suede boots, earrings, pendant, charm bracelet
> Arm Candy: Rolex & Hermes Clic clac



Love it. I also have the exact same sweater in that colour. [emoji16]


----------



## BelleMort

Today’s OOTD, also wearing a cute little gift from dbf.


----------



## meowmix318

BelleMort said:


> Today’s OOTD, also wearing a cute little gift from dbf.


Wow that is a really cool watch. Do you know where he got that made ?


----------



## Mimmy

BelleMort said:


> Today’s OOTD, also wearing a cute little gift from dbf.



Beautiful outfit, BelleMort! Love the very unique, personalized watch too.


----------



## BelleMort

meowmix318 said:


> Wow that is a really cool watch. Do you know where he got that made ?



Thank you! And no I don’t, he had it mailed to me, but I’ll ask him .


Mimmy said:


> Beautiful outfit, BelleMort! Love the very unique, personalized watch too.



Thank you!!


----------



## Jana123

What a thoughtful gift! Love the outfit too of course. But the watch is just wonderful.


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> Today’s OOTD, also wearing a cute little gift from dbf.



Love this whole outfit, you look adorable! The watch is so sweet


----------



## KittieKelly

As you can see, I don't iron 

Free People - skirt & top set
Jeffrey Campbell - booties
Eastern Wolf & Fox coat
Dolce & Gabbana - bag


----------



## BelleMort

Jana123 said:


> What a thoughtful gift! Love the outfit too of course. But the watch is just wonderful.


 
Thank you! 



KittieKelly said:


> Love this whole outfit, you look adorable! The watch is so sweet



Aww thank you!  You have the most beautiful furs!


----------



## BelleMort

Super casual while shopping


----------



## barbie_86

My photography is shocking! But this is one of my fave outfits at the moment.
Jacket: Chanel
Top: TU Sainsbury's
Belt: Hermes
Jeans: M&S
Shoes: Valentino
Bag: Patrick Cox


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you!  You have the most beautiful furs!



Thank you. I'm praying for a very long winter 



BelleMort said:


> Super casual while shopping



Gorgeous! You look like a model. I love the color of your furry vest


----------



## Nancy Wong

BelleMort said:


> Super casual while shopping


I love your hair!


----------



## BelleMort

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you. I'm praying for a very long winter
> Gorgeous! You look like a model. I love the color of your furry vest



Thank you! 



Nancy Wong said:


> I love your hair!



Thank you!


----------



## BelleMort

Yesterday


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> Yesterday



That color blue is simply dreamy!!


----------



## dooneybaby

Today I'm wearing a crocheted skirt that I designed and made. I got tired of not being able to find designer winter skirts with color and style. I just started my new passion about a month ago, and I've been designing skirts at the rate of one per week. So there'll be MORE TO SHOW IN THE FUTURE!


----------



## KittieKelly

Kate Spade - top
Candies - skirt
Shrimps - coat
Fendi - booties, purse


----------



## Lubina

Can someone ID this necklace? I've seen it on a few different people and cannot find who makes it. Thanks!


----------



## awayfromblue

Today's outfit 




Dress: Zaful
Necklace: gifted
Bag: Balenciaga tempete day bag


----------



## Maracucha

H&M Blouse
Gap Pant
Maden Girl boots
Gucci Soho Disco


----------



## KittieKelly

Coach 1941 - Rexy sweater, shearling boots, coat
Target - skirt
Balenciaga - shearling bag


----------



## BelleMort

KittieKelly said:


> That color blue is simply dreamy!!


Ty! It’s mt fav color .



KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3950724
> View attachment 3950725
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade - top
> Candies - skirt
> Shrimps - coat
> Fendi - booties, purse



This entire outfit is TDF! Love the coat with the pearl belt, and that purse!


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> Ty! It’s mt fav color .
> 
> 
> 
> This entire outfit is TDF! Love the coat with the pearl belt, and that purse!



Thank you 

I can see why it's your favorite color, blue looks beautiful on you!


----------



## hikkichan

Jumpsuit from www.theeditorsmarket.com
Shoes by www.yokeandtheam.com
Bag by LV


----------



## KittieKelly

A.L.C - dress
Stuart Weitzman - boots
Fox coat
Fendi - bag, mink strap


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3954055
> View attachment 3954056
> 
> 
> 
> A.L.C - dress
> Stuart Weitzman - boots
> Fox coat
> Fendi - bag, mink strap



That coat with the dress!!!  Perfection.


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> That coat with the dress!!!  Perfection.




Thank you


----------



## Selenet

Decided not to wear any black today!
Dress: Riski Studio
Shirt: Comme des Garcons Play
Shoes: Minna Parikka
Bag: Fendi
Red necklace: Moomin characters


----------



## SandyC1981

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3950724
> View attachment 3950725
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade - top
> Candies - skirt
> Shrimps - coat
> Fendi - booties, purse


LOVE that top!


----------



## KittieKelly

SandyC1981 said:


> LOVE that top!



Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

Target - dress
Coach - coat, boots
Canada Goose - aviator hat
Hermes - bag


----------



## BelleMort

Very cold day today.


----------



## hikkichan

Top and bottom by Cotton On
Shoes by Adidas Originals
Bag by LV


----------



## awayfromblue

Unseasonably cold weather in Brisbane over the past few days, so I had to layer! Not normal for February at all!








Cardigan: Paper Scissors
Cami and Jeans: Jeanswest
Bag: Balenciaga work
Necklace: Nibbly Bits


----------



## tweeety

Beautiful weather lately [emoji295]️[emoji295]️ 



Please excuse the lady’s lockerroom [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Selenet

Scarf Burberry
Top Kenzo
Skirt Miu Miu
Shoes Zara Kids
Bag Longchamp


----------



## dangerouscurves

BelleMort said:


> Super casual while shopping



Chic outfit! But your bag! [emoji173]️


----------



## BelleMort

Thank you!


----------



## KittieKelly

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3956896
> 
> Scarf Burberry
> Top Kenzo
> Skirt Miu Miu
> Shoes Zara Kids
> Bag Longchamp



This is so cute. I love the skirt!


----------



## Selenet

KittieKelly said:


> This is so cute. I love the skirt!


Thank you! I am trying to wear less black.


----------



## KittieKelly

Selenet said:


> Thank you! I am trying to wear less black.



Ahh yes, good idea. It's more fun to play with colors and prints


----------



## luvlux64

Today’s ootd 
Top: Banana Republic 
Pants: Guess 
Faux leather biker jacket 
Rain boots: Louis Vuitton 
Accessories: Chanel Clutch with chain, Chanel charm bracelet, Chanel sunglasses, LV scarf, Hermes belt & bangle, Tag Heuer watch, Under Armour toque


----------



## Ellapretty

Catching up on some outfits:

Wearing a ROMWE sweater and an Amazon bag:








And a GAP vest with a Barringtons Tote bag:


----------



## KittieKelly

Loewe -  sweater dress
Aquazzura - velvet brocade boots
Saga -  coat
Gucci - bag


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3958464
> View attachment 3958465
> 
> 
> 
> Loewe -  sweater dress
> Aquazzura - velvet brocade boots
> Saga -  coat
> Gucci - bag



Winter white. Perfect!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Winter white. Perfect!



Thank you 
Close, blush & white


----------



## Sweetyqbk

meowmix318 said:


> Hello Ladies (and gents), I just purchased this Gucci jacket and can't wait to pick it up at the store. Just was wondering your opinion of it. My husband hates it. Pleas be honest. I promise it will not hurt my feelings (it really takes a lot to really upset me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928258
> View attachment 3928259



Love this coat!!!


----------



## autumnkitten

autumnkitten said:


> Hi guys...I'm hoping to track down the label for this top. Saw it at a consignment store, stupidly did not purchase. Kept thinking about it so I went back and it was gone
> 
> I've shown this photo to 3 different people who work at the store, they couldn't figure out who the designer is
> 
> It's very unique...I'm hoping the colorful printed lining could be a trademark of some label and that somebody here recognizes it.
> View attachment 3750741



Bump...hopefully someone recognizes this! The lining is pretty distinct.



Thanks


----------



## KittieKelly

Messy slushy day 

Vanessa Seward - sweater
Forever21 - joggers
Thakoon - coat
Isabel Marant - booties
Louis Vuitton - bag, fox fur scarf

Clear bubble umbrella (not shown)


----------



## meowmix318

Sweetyqbk said:


> Love this coat!!!


Thank you  I plan on wearing it for Chinese New Year (next Friday) since this year is year of the dog.

Would have been even better if it was red but oh well.


----------



## BelleMort

Today


----------



## BelleMort

Braving the elements


----------



## Sculli

Today it’s cardigan weather:
Blouse H&M
Cardigan COS 
Jeans J Brand
Shoes Clarks
Bag Chanel


----------



## KittieKelly

Cliq a sept - top
Helmut Lang- leather leggings
BCGBMaxaria - booties
Gucci - coat
Hermes - bag, charm


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3958464
> View attachment 3958465
> 
> 
> 
> Loewe -  sweater dress
> Aquazzura - velvet brocade boots
> Saga -  coat
> Gucci - bag



Looking fabulous!!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Looking fabulous!!



Thank you


----------



## BelleMort

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3962616
> View attachment 3962617
> 
> 
> 
> Cliq a sept - top
> Helmut Lang- leather leggings
> BCGBMaxaria - booties
> Gucci - coat
> Hermes - bag, charm



Love your coat and boots! I think I have a slightly different red version of those boots.


----------



## BelleMort

Wasn’t too bad out today.


----------



## Jana123

luvlux64 said:


> Today’s ootd
> Top: Banana Republic
> Pants: Guess
> Faux leather biker jacket
> Rain boots: Louis Vuitton
> Accessories: Chanel Clutch with chain, Chanel charm bracelet, Chanel sunglasses, LV scarf, Hermes belt & bangle, Tag Heuer watch, Under Armour toque
> View attachment 3957611
> View attachment 3957612


THOSE BOOTS! Love love love.


----------



## luvlux64

Celebrating Winter Olympics = building a snowman ... Go Canada   
Under Armour cold gear: top & bottom
Toque: Under Armour
Sunglasses: Chanel
Wet boots: Louis Vuitton
Sweater: Canada Olympics


----------



## Jana123

luvlux64 said:


> Celebrating Winter Olympics = building a snowman ... Go Canada
> Under Armour cold gear: top & bottom
> Toque: Under Armour
> Sunglasses: Chanel
> Wet boots: Louis Vuitton
> Sweater: Canada Olympics
> View attachment 3963759
> 
> View attachment 3963758
> 
> View attachment 3963765
> 
> View attachment 3963766



You wont believe this. I went back to the LV Website, they were sold out last time I checked. Now there is one size available and it is ALMOST my size. Well - one size to big, but I could wear thick socks? So tempting!!!


----------



## luvlux64

Jana123 said:


> You wont believe this. I went back to the LV Website, they were sold out last time I checked. Now there is one size available and it is ALMOST my size. Well - one size to big, but I could wear thick socks? So tempting!!!


These boots are the best LV (luxury) purchase I ever made ! Get it before it’s gone. You won’t regret it. I think a size bigger won’t hurt. Good luck and so excited  for you 
It also looks like a black patent leather boots . It’s very versatile. It’s comfy enough to walk in the mall for hours


----------



## fashion16

I am needing this blazer in a bad way.  The cut, the zippers, I love it all. Anyone know who makes it?


----------



## Jana123

luvlux64 said:


> These boots are the best LV (luxury) purchase I ever made ! Get it before it’s gone. You won’t regret it. I think a size bigger won’t hurt. Good luck and so excited  for you
> It also looks like a black patent leather boots . It’s very versatile. It’s comfy enough to walk in the mall for hours


I didn't manage to buy. There seems to be a problem with the website. When I click on "add to basket" this is what happens. And my basket remains empty. The blank popup is probably saying the item is not available anymore. I am devastated. Will try to call them on Monday. I AM CRYING MY EYES OUT!!!


----------



## rainyarch

euki said:


> View attachment 3944488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Can someone help ID this outfit? Thanks



Hi @euki , it's actually by Topshop, and it's a two-piece;


----------



## luvlux64

Jana123 said:


> I didn't manage to buy. There seems to be a problem with the website. When I click on "add to basket" this is what happens. And my basket remains empty. The blank popup is probably saying the item is not available anymore. I am devastated. Will try to call them on Monday. I AM CRYING MY EYES OUT!!!


Noooo  . Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Maybe it’s just the website error


----------



## awayfromblue

Hope you get the boots Jana!

In completely different weather, we have another summer heatwave here in Brisbane so it will be shorts all week here!

Necklace and shorts: Jeanswest
Tank: Asos
Bag, guitar strap and sandals: Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## luvlux64

It’s Noir et Blanc Sunday . Have a great Sunday 
Top: Jadore Dior dupe
Pants: J Crew
Boots: Louis Vuitton 
Accessories: Chanel Clutch with chain, Rolex watch, Hermes Blanc & noir clic clac, Louis Vuitton Logomania scarf, Under Armour beanie


----------



## KittieKelly

Herve Leger - dress
Charlotte Olympia - velvet crystal boots
Fox tail stole 
Christian Louboutin - clutch


----------



## dooneybaby

Starting the week off wearing another one of my skirt designs. It didn't take much time to crochet this skirt, and I kind of made the design up as I went along. I'm pairing the skirt with a green cashmere sweater (great Nordstrom Rack sale), a Via Spiga leather jacket (amazing Neiman's last call sale) and one of my favorite Hermes Kermit Oliver scarves.


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> Love your coat and boots! I think I have a slightly different red version of those boots.



Oh they must look nice in red! They are so comfortable, like a sneaker with a heel


----------



## fashion16

110 views and no thoughts?


----------



## miss_chiff

I tried looking it up. Got some dead links from Pinterest. I typed in ‘women’s blazer with zipper pockets’ and clicked on the photo/link of it. Probably past season. The links yielded a website that seems to make designer copies, though it didn't list the designer.


----------



## fashion16

miss_chiff said:


> I tried looking it up. Got some dead links from Pinterest. I typed in ‘women’s blazer with zipper pockets’ and clicked on the photo/link of it. Probably past season. The links yielded a website that seems to make designer copies, though it didn't list the designer.



Thanks for trying! I appreciate it!


----------



## funandsun

fashion16 said:


> Thanks for trying! I appreciate it!



I googled a bit and it looks like a Zara Basic blazer. Searched “cream blazer with gold zippers”. Found one on Poshmark.


----------



## Knicole

Can anyone ID this sweater?


----------



## KittieKelly

Xhilaration - bodysuit
Theory - skirt
Jeffrey Campbell - booties
Fox coat
Celine - bag


----------



## Christofle

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3967514
> View attachment 3967515
> 
> 
> 
> Xhilaration - bodysuit
> Theory - skirt
> Jeffrey Campbell - booties
> Fox coat
> Celine - bag



Your tartan luggage is fab!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Zara top 
uniqlo pants
Manolo shoes
LV Backpack


----------



## dooneybaby

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 3967702
> 
> Zara top
> uniqlo pants
> Manolo shoes
> LV Backpack


Girl, that pose on the left is everything!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

dooneybaby said:


> Girl, that pose on the left is everything!



Thanks love [emoji173]️


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Happy Valentine’s Day! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Zara top
Universal threads jeans (new company at target)
Gucci inspired loafers bought online
Givenchy Antigona mini


----------



## KittieKelly

Christofle said:


> Your tartan luggage is fab!



Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

Xhilaration - dress
Christian Louboutin - boots
Gucci - coat
Dolce & Gabbana - bag


----------



## BelleMort

Travel diaries


----------



## TommyH

Still like my Burberry Trenchcoat.


----------



## KittieKelly

Rain Gear 

D & G inspired dress
Zara - booties
Calvin Klein - coat
Brahmin - bag


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Me [emoji4]


----------



## BelleMort

Am I the only one that goes to the dressing room sometimes to get a quick selfie? Probably lol.


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> Am I the only one that goes to the dressing room sometimes to get a quick selfie? Probably lol.



No but that's a good idea lol


----------



## awayfromblue

A little print mixing 




Tank, shorts and kimono are all Jeanswest 
Watch: JORD
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Jana123

luvlux64 said:


> These boots are the best LV (luxury) purchase I ever made ! Get it before it’s gone. You won’t regret it. I think a size bigger won’t hurt. Good luck and so excited  for you
> It also looks like a black patent leather boots . It’s very versatile. It’s comfy enough to walk in the mall for hours


Quick update on my LV Drops dilemma... they are sold out countrywide and the pair left on the website was a technical fault. I am crying my eyes out. But thanks for having kept your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## luvlux64

Jana123 said:


> Quick update on my LV Drops dilemma... they are sold out countrywide and the pair left on the website was a technical fault. I am crying my eyes out. But thanks for having kept your fingers crossed for me.


Oh, so sorry to hear that. I’m sure you’ll get it eventually. They’ve had it for years now. I bought mine in Spring 2015 & LV had it years before that . Don’t lose hope & post it & tag me as soon as you get it, k?


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a Shein floral dress:


----------



## Jana123

luvlux64 said:


> Oh, so sorry to hear that. I’m sure you’ll get it eventually. They’ve had it for years now. I bought mine in Spring 2015 & LV had it years before that . Don’t lose hope & post it & tag me as soon as you get it, k?


Will do! But the SA said this model is not coming again next season, only the short version. I'm not giving up though  have a lovely day, dear!


----------



## KittieKelly

Marcus Lupfer - sweater
Missimo - velvet floral skirt
Versace - booties
Coach - coat (mens)
Gucci - bag


----------



## BelleMort

Birthday dress, turned engagement dress


----------



## finer_woman

BelleMort said:


> Birthday dress, turned engagement dress


Love it, congrats! And that ring is perfect


----------



## dooneybaby

Another skirt creation by me!


----------



## Mimmy

BelleMort said:


> Birthday dress, turned engagement dress



Beautiful! Happy Birthday, Happy Engagement and congrats! [emoji169]


----------



## lakeshow

BelleMort said:


> Birthday dress, turned engagement dress



Congratulations on your engagement! You two are a very good looking couple. You always look beautiful in your posts on this thread, he is a lucky man.


----------



## snibor

BelleMort said:


> Birthday dress, turned engagement dress



Happy birthday and congrats!  You both look stunning with coordinated outfits!


----------



## luvlux64

I refuse to wear black on this gloomy Toronto weather ... 
Top: MK
Jeans: CK
Pea coat: Banana republic
Rain Boots: LV
Bag & scarf: Hermes 
Arm candy: hermes bracelet, Burberry watch, Cartier bracelet & my vintage italian charm bracelet


----------



## awayfromblue

BelleMort said:


> Birthday dress, turned engagement dress




A belated happy birthday, and congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## awayfromblue

Summer heatwave office wear 




Top and Skirt: Jeanswest
Bag: Chloe Paddington


----------



## 19flowers

BelleMort said:


> Birthday dress, turned engagement dress



such a beautiful couple -- congrats to both of you!!


----------



## BelleMort

finer_woman said:


> Love it, congrats! And that ring is perfect



Thank you so much!! And yes I absolutely love it! 



Mimmy said:


> Beautiful! Happy Birthday, Happy Engagement and congrats! [emoji169]



Thank you!! I really appreciate it! 



lakeshow said:


> Congratulations on your engagement! You two are a very good looking couple. You always look beautiful in your posts on this thread, he is a lucky man.


 Thank you so much for your sweet comments! You are really too kind! 



snibor said:


> Happy birthday and congrats!  You both look stunning with coordinated outfits!


Thank you so much!! I’ll share that with him! 



19flowers said:


> such a beautiful couple -- congrats to both of you!!


Thank you!! 

Thank you all for the well wishes, and for allowing me to share!


----------



## BelleMort

qwerty234 said:


> A belated happy birthday, and congratulations on your engagement!



Thank you!!


----------



## Jana123

BelleMort said:


> Birthday dress, turned engagement dress


Happy belated birthday and congratulations on your engagement! The ring is a stunner. And so are you too. All the best to you guys I am genuinely happy for you!


----------



## jcnc

BelleMort said:


> Birthday dress, turned engagement dress


Birthday Greetings and congratulations.... Wish u two a lifetime of happiness


----------



## jcnc

qwerty234 said:


> Summer heatwave office wear
> 
> View attachment 3975230
> 
> 
> Top and Skirt: Jeanswest
> Bag: Chloe Paddington


A classic ! May i ask what brand watch are you wearing?


----------



## absolutpink

BelleMort said:


> Birthday dress, turned engagement dress



Congratulations!


----------



## KittieKelly

Forever21 - dress
Jagger - booties
Moncler - vest 
Miu Miu - bag


----------



## ScottyGal

Cardigan - Burberry
Top - South
Jeans - Boohoo
Shoes - Miss KG
Bag - Louis Vuitton


----------



## awayfromblue

jcnc said:


> A classic ! May i ask what brand watch are you wearing?


Thanks! It's a JORD Cora wood watch.


----------



## awayfromblue

With my Chloe Paddington again 



Blazer: Zara
Tank: Emerson (Big W)
Skirt: Jeanswest
Bag: Chloe
Watch: JORD


----------



## ScottyGal

Jacket - Boohoo
Top - Messy Bun
Jeans - Boohoo
Shoes - Kurt Geiger
Bag - LV


----------



## papertiger

qwerty234 said:


> With my Chloe Paddington again
> 
> View attachment 3977511
> 
> Blazer: Zara
> Tank: Emerson (Big W)
> Skirt: Jeanswest
> Bag: Chloe
> Watch: JORD



Cheering for the Paddy wearer with that wonderful smile


----------



## papertiger

_Lee said:


> Jacket - Boohoo
> Top - Messy Bun
> Jeans - Boohoo
> Shoes - Kurt Geiger
> Bag - LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977858



You have unique _cute style* _Lee*


----------



## papertiger

dooneybaby said:


> Another skirt creation by me!
> View attachment 3974343
> View attachment 3974344



I l_ove_ this creation, you are a truly gifted individual


----------



## papertiger

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3970804
> View attachment 3970805
> 
> 
> Rain Gear
> 
> D & G inspired dress
> Zara - booties
> Calvin Klein - coat
> Brahmin - bag



Every outfit is an art-piece


----------



## KittieKelly

papertiger said:


> Every outfit is an art-piece



Thank you 
I've got to a point where I've forgotten what casual is


----------



## KittieKelly

Free People - sweater
Forever21 - floral skirt
Versace -booties
Coach - coat
Burberry - bag


----------



## fightthesunrise

It’s Zara.


----------



## Rikireads

BelleMort said:


> Birthday dress, turned engagement dress



Congratulations! [emoji3]


----------



## BelleMort

Jana123 said:


> Happy belated birthday and congratulations on your engagement! The ring is a stunner. And so are you too. All the best to you guys I am genuinely happy for you!





jcnc said:


> Birthday Greetings and congratulations.... Wish u two a lifetime of happiness





absolutpink said:


> Congratulations!





Rikireads said:


> Congratulations! [emoji3]



Thank you all!!


----------



## awayfromblue

papertiger said:


> Cheering for the Paddy wearer with that wonderful smile


hehe thank you!


----------



## awayfromblue

Major rain event happening here in Brisbane so I layered up a little, but the humidity was still pretty high!




Jacket: bubblegum
Dress: Jeanswest
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff
Watch: JORD


----------



## luvlux64

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3976294
> View attachment 3976295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever21 - dress
> Jagger - booties
> Moncler - vest
> Miu Miu - bag


You have gorgeous legs  hon .  All your ootd


----------



## luvlux64

Peacoat & sweater top: Banana Republic 
Pants: Guess
Shoes: Valentino 
Chanel: bag, wallet & charm bracelet 
Hermes: bangle & belt
Watch: Rolex
Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## ScottyGal

Shopping day [emoji877]️

Jacket - Boohoo
T-shirt - Topshop
Jeans - Boohoo
Shoes - Gucci
Bag - Gucci

P.S. I apologise for the hair product marks on the mirror, I shall clean shortly [emoji23][emoji15]


----------



## Smart.

Can anyone ID her sunglasses? The hashtag on her Instagram was #VivienneWestwood, but that doesn't seem like it. Thank you!


----------



## TheMrsKwok

BelleMort said:


> Very cold day today.



I saw a red ankle boots the other day and fell in love with it. Hubby asked me to try it and I take a very long stare at the boots, and walk away shaking my head telling him I can never pull it off. 

Now you gave me hope, how good they can look. maybe I should go back and try the boots with some confidence. I love your style !


----------



## KittieKelly

luvlux64 said:


> You have gorgeous legs  hon .  All your ootd



Thank you 
The secret is ultra sheer pantyhose from Hanes


----------



## hikkichan

Dress: Joe Chia
Shoes: Adidas Originals
Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli Mini


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Dress: Zara
Shoes: Valentino Rockstuds
Bag: Dior


----------



## awayfromblue

Another dress and denim jacket combo today 




Denim jacket: bubblegum
Necklace: nibbly bits
Dress: Kmart Australia
Bag and sandals: Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## BelleMort

TheMrsKwok said:


> I saw a red ankle boots the other day and fell in love with it. Hubby asked me to try it and I take a very long stare at the boots, and walk away shaking my head telling him I can never pull it off.
> 
> Now you gave me hope, how good they can look. maybe I should go back and try the boots with some confidence. I love your style !



Thank you! And yes try them! I think style has a lot to do with the confidence to wear what you love, I’m sure you’ll rock them!


----------



## KittieKelly

Free People - skirt and sweater set (moss green)
Stuart Weitzman - boots
Sable coat
Hermes - bag


----------



## meowmix318

Just for fun, I wanted to post my little girl dog's outfit of the day, in honor of the New Year 



She is a natural model


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

meowmix318 said:


> Just for fun, I wanted to post my little girl dog's outfit of the day, in honor of the New Year
> View attachment 3981570
> 
> 
> She is a natural model


I love her! And I don't even like dogs... so cute though! That face!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Here is my outfit of the day! I am loving all the pastels for spring and I just got these pants secondhand.
Adam Lippes silk shirt (old), Vince crop tab trousers in wisteria (light lavender), Jimmy Choo Bridget 85 suede pumps.


----------



## KittieKelly

meowmix318 said:


> Just for fun, I wanted to post my little girl dog's outfit of the day, in honor of the New Year
> View attachment 3981570
> 
> 
> She is a natural model



Awww she is adorable! 

Uh oh, do I see a new thread starting? Pets fashion? hehe


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3981369
> View attachment 3981370
> 
> 
> Free People - skirt and sweater set (moss green)
> Stuart Weitzman - boots
> Sable coat
> Hermes - bag



Looking fab as usual, KK!!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Looking fab as usual, KK!!



Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

meowmix318 said:


> Just for fun, I wanted to post my little girl dog's outfit of the day, in honor of the New Year
> View attachment 3981570
> 
> 
> She is a natural model


How precious!!!  She looks adorable in her outfits!!!  My Rotts won't wear kind of outfit except for their raincoats when it's a steady  rain.


----------



## cdtracing

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Here is my outfit of the day! I am loving all the pastels for spring and I just got these pants secondhand.
> Adam Lippes silk shirt (old), Vince crop tab trousers in wisteria (light lavender), Jimmy Choo Bridget 85 suede pumps.
> View attachment 3981788
> View attachment 3981789
> View attachment 3981790


I love your Jimmy Choo's!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

cdtracing said:


> I love your Jimmy Choo's!!!


Thank you! I was lucky and saw them when they went on sale at Nordstroms, bought them quick!


----------



## grnbri

Dressed for the rain!


----------



## meowmix318

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I love her! And I don't even like dogs... so cute though! That face!


Lol thank you. You would love her if you met her in person.


----------



## meowmix318

KittieKelly said:


> Awww she is adorable! [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]
> 
> Uh oh, do I see a new thread starting? Pets fashion? hehe


Lol that could be a run thread  I have matching outfits with my little girl


----------



## meowmix318

cdtracing said:


> How precious!!!  She looks adorable in her outfits!!!  My Rotts won't wear kind of outfit except for their raincoats when it's a steady  rain. [emoji3]


I'm very lucky that my little girl allows me to put clothes on her


----------



## KittieKelly

meowmix318 said:


> Lol that could be a run thread  I have matching outfits with my little girl



I have a male Chihuahua that has a wardrobe but he hates clothing, so I save it for when he's bad lol. All I have to do is say "sweater boy"! and he behaves.
I have a 17 yr old Persian cat that loves to wear clothing. I guess it keeps him warm in his old age


----------



## KittieKelly

Topshop - top
Mother - jeans
Jimmy Choo x Off White - boots
Hermes - bag
Silver fox coat


----------



## BelleMort

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3983677
> View attachment 3983678
> 
> 
> Topshop - top
> Mother - jeans
> Jimmy Choo x Off White - boots
> Hermes - bag
> Silver fox coat



Fabulous


----------



## BelleMort

Back in cold weather


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> Fabulous



Thank you 
And I might add you look stunning yourself


----------



## BelleMort

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> And I might add you look stunning yourself



Thank you!


----------



## BelleMort

Wool blazer kinda day


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BelleMort said:


> Wool blazer kinda day


PERFECTION and on-point for spring with your nails and peep-toe boots!


----------



## BelleMort

BalenciagaKitte said:


> PERFECTION and on-point for spring with your nails and peep-toe boots!



Thank you!


----------



## ScottyGal

Yesterday's outfit:

Top - Hollister
Jacket - Boohoo
Jeans - Boohoo
Bag - Gucci
Trainers - Kurt Geiger


----------



## awayfromblue

Playgroup OOTD







Shorts and tee: Jeanswest
Bag: Balenciaga
Necklace: gift
Watch: JORD


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Playing tourist in Milan
Am slightly embarrassed to say everything is from Zara..coat+jeans+booties![emoji38]


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing GUESS coat and jeans, and NINE WEST bag and shoes


----------



## BelleMort

I love a good suit.


----------



## KittieKelly

Xhilaration - dress
Valentino - velvet boots
Burberry - coat
Fendi - bag and strap


----------



## KittieKelly

Top Shop - band tee dress
Aquazurra - boots
Lynx coat
Hermes - bag


----------



## ManilaMama

I love all the photos on here! Omg I never even knew this thread existed! You ladies ROCK!!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sunny day in Bologna, Italy. 
Sweater/Vest: Zara 
Jeans: Sfera (Spanish brand) 
Sneakers: Prada


----------



## GeorginaLavender

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3991431
> View attachment 3991432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Shop - band tee dress
> Aquazurra - boots
> Lynx coat
> Hermes - bag



Hello Rock Star [emoji7][emoji7][emoji322][emoji322][emoji898][emoji898]


----------



## KittieKelly

GeorginaLavender said:


> Hello Rock Star [emoji7][emoji7][emoji322][emoji322][emoji898][emoji898]


----------



## KittieKelly

Calvin Klein - dress
Louis Vuitton - boots
Vintage fox coat
Brunello Cucinelli  - bag inside pvc clear tote


----------



## ScottyGal

Off out to a 21st party with my fiance.

Shirt - Primark
Jeans - Topshop
Shoes - Christian Louboutin
Bag - Gucci
Belt - Hermes


----------



## meowmix318

_Lee said:


> Off out to a 21st party with my fiance.
> 
> Shirt - Primark
> Jeans - Topshop
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin
> Bag - Gucci
> Belt - Hermes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995475


Beautiful couple


----------



## ScottyGal

meowmix318 said:


> Beautiful couple


Thank you!


----------



## awayfromblue

Today's OOTD for a road trip down the coast





Necklace and bracelets: gifts
Jacket: Bubblegum
Dress: jeanswest
Bag: Louis Vuitton


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Boohoo
Jeans - Topshop
Jacket - Boohoo
Shoes - Steve Madden
Bag - Kate Spade


----------



## KittieKelly

Karen Millen - gray sweater dress
Zara - booties
Simone Rocha - faux fur coat
Hermes - bag


----------



## Marylin

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3996322
> View attachment 3996323
> View attachment 3996324
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Millen - gray sweater dress
> Zara - booties
> Simone Rocha - faux fur coat
> Hermes - bag


Who wold have thought to put a belt like this on a fur coat! It’s fabulous!


----------



## KittieKelly

Marylin said:


> Who wold have thought to put a belt like this on a fur coat! It’s fabulous!



Thank you


----------



## luvlux64

3 OOTDs in a day!  Trying on some top in a store fitting room  
First Pic: my own top - Banana Republic 
Jeans: Guess
Shoes: BCBG
Accessories: Hermes belt & bangle, Burberry watch, LV Scarf
Pea Coat: Banana Republic (hot pink)
Bag: Chanel
(Bought) Top for 2nd & 3rd pic: Reitmans




Loving this ripped jeans 


Have a great weekend, guys


----------



## Selenet

Dress Kenzo
Bag Gucci
Shoes Hogan
Coat Marimekko
Scarf Louis Vuitton


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Dress: Uniqlo 
Bag: Chanel Le Boy
Shoes: Adidas Ultra Boost


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper - Boohoo
Scarf - LV
Jeans - Topshop
Shoes - Vans
Bag - KS


----------



## KittieKelly

Zaful - sweater & skirt
BCBGMAXAZRIA - boots
fox jacket
Fendi - bag & charm


----------



## hikkichan

Top: Topshop
Leggings: American Apparel
Shoes: Fitflop
Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli Mini in Electric Blue


----------



## Chinese Warrior

White T: H&M
Capri: Vintage Zara from 3-4years ago 
Shoes: Ferragamo


----------



## KittieKelly

Diane von Furstenberg - top
Just Cavalli - romper dress
Versace - booties
Coach - coat
Mink patata bag


----------



## BelleMort

A lil sparkle to brighten up the day.


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a Reitmans wrap dress and pink coat:


----------



## snibor

BelleMort said:


> A lil sparkle to brighten up the day.



Perfection.


----------



## BelleMort

snibor said:


> Perfection.



Thank you!


----------



## KittieKelly

Vanessa Seaward - turtleneck
Free People - knit jumpsuit
Jeffrey Campbell - booties
Gucci - coat
Fendi - bag


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4003818
> View attachment 4003819
> 
> 
> 
> Vanessa Seaward - turtleneck
> Free People - knit jumpsuit
> Jeffrey Campbell - booties
> Gucci - coat
> Fendi - bag



Looking awesome, KK!!


----------



## cdtracing

BelleMort said:


> A lil sparkle to brighten up the day.



Love this look!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Looking awesome, KK!!



Thank you


----------



## BelleMort

cdtracing said:


> Love this look!!!



Thank you!


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper - Boohoo
Jeans - Topshop
Bag - Chanel
Shoes - Kurt Geiger


----------



## Selenet

For the annual party: lehenga
For the after party:
Dress by versace
Clutch and shoes by Minna Parikka


----------



## awayfromblue

BelleMort said:


> A lil sparkle to brighten up the day.



Wow those boots are incredible! Fantastic outfit too!


----------



## awayfromblue

Yesterday's OOTD with a little green for Saint Patrick's Day 






Tank and shorts: jeanswest
Necklace: Starfish Project
Watch: JORD
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## euki

Hi guys! Can you Id the dress and skirt?


----------



## snibor

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4005076
> 
> View attachment 4005077
> 
> 
> For the annual party: lehenga
> For the after party:
> Dress by versace
> Clutch and shoes by Minna Parikka


Luv Lehenga!  I actually have one in gold.  You look gorgeous


----------



## BelleMort

qwerty234 said:


> Wow those boots are incredible! Fantastic outfit too!



Thank you!


----------



## BelleMort

Stayed warm and toasty today


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Top: Mango
Jeans: Zara
Shoes: Zara
Bag; Saint Laurent


----------



## lakeshow

BelleMort said:


> A lil sparkle to brighten up the day.



love the winter white. your outfits are perfectly seasonally appropriate but still fresh!


----------



## BelleMort

lakeshow said:


> love the winter white. your outfits are perfectly seasonally appropriate but still fresh!



Thanks so much!


----------



## cdtracing

BelleMort said:


> Stayed warm and toasty today


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Chinese Warrior said:


> Top: Mango
> Jeans: Zara
> Shoes: Zara
> Bag; Saint Laurent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005546



Love it!!!  Stylish & comfortable!  Love your shoes!!


----------



## BelleMort

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Two looks, same dress 





Day..
Venus - dress
Louis Vuitton - sneakers
Diane Von Furstenberg - rabbit fur coat
night..
Rene Caovilla - shoes
Pink fox fur wrap
Christian Louboutin - clutch


----------



## Chinese Warrior

cdtracing said:


> Love it!!!  Stylish & comfortable!  Love your shoes!!



Thank you! I am in the tropics so being comfortable is my No. 1 priority! the shoes are from Zara current season.[emoji108]


----------



## KittieKelly

Snow day 






Zara - top
Forever21 - skirt
Love Moschino - boots
Burberry - coat
Gucci - bag


----------



## mdcx

KittieKelly said:


> Snow day
> 
> View attachment 4008276
> View attachment 4008277
> View attachment 4008278
> 
> 
> Zara - top
> Forever21 - skirt
> Love Moschino - boots
> Burberry - coat
> Gucci - bag


KK you are just adorable.


----------



## KittieKelly

mdcx said:


> KK you are just adorable.



Hehe thank you


----------



## Selenet

KittieKelly said:


> Snow day
> 
> View attachment 4008276
> View attachment 4008277
> View attachment 4008278
> 
> 
> Zara - top
> Forever21 - skirt
> Love Moschino - boots
> Burberry - coat
> Gucci - bag



You always inspire me! It is nice to see other ladies living in the cold to get inspiration.


----------



## Selenet

Knit Chanel
Dress Chanel
Bag Chanel
Shoes Chanel
Wanted to try out this. I like mix and match more than wearing one brand head to toe though





Sweater: Manish Arora
Dress: Riski Studio
Shoes: Minna Parikka
Bag: Marc Jacobs
Cat socks: Primark


----------



## awayfromblue

A couple of wardrobe oldies!







Jacket: bubble gum
Dress: Jay Jays
Bag: Louis Vuitton
Necklace: gifted
Watch: JORD


----------



## KittieKelly

Selenet said:


> You always inspire me! It is nice to see other ladies living in the cold to get inspiration.



Thank you 

I love your bunny shoes! Those are so cute!


----------



## ScottyGal

Yesterday (Tues)

Jumper - French Connection
Jeans - Topshop
Shoes - Vans X Karl Lagerfeld 
Bag - LV
Scarf - Alexander McQueen


----------



## ScottyGal

Wednesday

Dress - River Island 
Cardigan - Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Primark 
Bag - Michael Kors
Belt - Calvin Klein


----------



## ScottyGal

Thursday 

Jacket - Barbour
Jeans - Topshop
T-shirt - Pacsun
Shoes - Vans X KL
Bag - Chanel


----------



## KittieKelly

Wildfox - sweater
Delia's - skirt
LV - boots
Coach - coat
Cherish Kiss - bag


----------



## Luv n bags

KittieKelly said:


> Two looks, same dress
> 
> View attachment 4007071
> View attachment 4007072
> 
> 
> Day..
> Venus - dress
> Louis Vuitton - sneakers
> Diane Von Furstenberg - rabbit fur coat
> night..
> Rene Caovilla - shoes
> Pink fox fur wrap
> Christian Louboutin - clutch



Love the second outfit![emoji106]


----------



## KittieKelly

tigertrixie said:


> Love the second outfit![emoji106]



Thank you


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Trying to dress for Spring despite the freezing weather!


----------



## awayfromblue

Birthday party for my little one yesterday 






Dress: Kmart
Necklaces: band merch, dogeared and the happiness boutique
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff
Earrings: 'A little bit of north' via instagram


----------



## mdcx

qwerty234 said:


> Birthday party for my little one yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Kmart
> Necklaces: band merch, dogeared and the happiness boutique
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff
> Earrings: 'A little bit of north' via instagram


Pretty. You remind me of a mix of Emily Watson and Amy Adams.


----------



## awayfromblue

mdcx said:


> Pretty. You remind me of a mix of Emily Watson and Amy Adams.



hehe, thanks.


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing Talbots coat and shoes plus ALDO bag:


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Some blue and white to banish the Monday Blues..
So sorry, the top and sandals are from little shops in Hong Kong and Bali. 
Capri: Mango


----------



## BelleMort

Been awhile


----------



## KittieKelly

From the other night
The pic came out very dark, I actually had on sheer black dotted hose but they didn't show up true in the pic, neither did the shoes.




Diane Von Furstenberg - dress
Guiseppe Zanotti - sandals
Gorski - fox stole
Valentino - clutch


----------



## HavPlenty

BelleMort said:


> Stayed warm and toasty today


I love your style! So fly!


----------



## KittieKelly

Sugar&Babe Tokyo - top
Splendid - satin pants
Alexandre Birman - python shoes
Fox jacket
Hermes - bag


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4016834
> View attachment 4016835
> 
> 
> Sugar&Babe Tokyo - top
> Splendid - satin pants
> Alexandre Birman - python shoes
> Fox jacket
> Hermes - bag



Wow the coat!  One I haven’t seen.  You look awesome as always.


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4016834
> View attachment 4016835
> 
> 
> Sugar&Babe Tokyo - top
> Splendid - satin pants
> Alexandre Birman - python shoes
> Fox jacket
> Hermes - bag



Fabulous as always, KK!!  Keep rockin' the look!!!  Loving the coat; so unique!!


----------



## BelleMort

HavPlenty said:


> I love your style! So fly!



Thank you!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Fabulous as always, KK!!  Keep rockin' the look!!!  Loving the coat; so unique!!



Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

Alice & Olivia - dress and coat
Chanel - muff
Ego - booties


----------



## TommyH

Hat - Diefenthal (Old German Hat Manufacturer since 1905)
Jacket - Burberry
Trouser - H&M
Shoes - Doc Martens


----------



## luvlux64

Going out for an early Easter Dinner at a friend’s house...
Top: (forgot)
Bottom: Sneak Peak
Bag: LV
Accessories: Hermes belt, Hermes CDC bracelet, Burberry watch
Shoes: Gucci


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kenzo sweatshirt, MCM Bebe Boo x-mini backpack with Marc Jacobs bag strap, White Mountain heels and River Island skinny jeans.


----------



## BelleMort

On a cold Easter day


----------



## awayfromblue

Easter Sunday OOTD







Denim jacket: bubblegum
Necklace & bracelets: gifted
Dress: Jeanswest
Bag: Mulberry metallic leopard print suede lily


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Easter outfit (it was very cold out so I had to add pants under my dress):
Diane Von Furstenberg "Fumi" dress (I got it secondhand)
Theory trousers
Christian Louboutin beige patent peep-toe stilettos
Nixon watch
scarf from Nordstroms (old)


----------



## BelleMort

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Easter outfit (it was very cold out so I had to add pants under my dress):
> Diane Von Furstenberg "Fumi" dress (I got it secondhand)
> Theory trousers
> Christian Louboutin beige patent peep-toe stilettos
> Nixon watch
> scarf from Nordstroms (old)
> View attachment 4022420



Both of you look very stylish!


----------



## Ellapretty

What I wore to Universal Studios Florida: SHEIN top and bag from Amazon:


----------



## KittieKelly

Snow day





Forever21- sweater, skirt
Coach - booties
Diane Von Furstenberg - coat
Hermes - bag


----------



## GeorginaLavender

KittieKelly said:


> Snow day
> 
> View attachment 4022845
> View attachment 4022846
> 
> 
> Forever21- sweater, skirt
> Coach - booties
> Diane Von Furstenberg - coat
> Hermes - bag



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ this casual/luxe vibe!!!


----------



## BelleMort

A few sequins for a rainy day


----------



## Selenet

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Easter outfit (it was very cold out so I had to add pants under my dress):
> Diane Von Furstenberg "Fumi" dress (I got it secondhand)
> Theory trousers
> Christian Louboutin beige patent peep-toe stilettos
> Nixon watch
> scarf from Nordstroms (old)
> View attachment 4022420



Love the look. You look very stylish & the dress suits you well.


----------



## Selenet

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4016834
> View attachment 4016835
> 
> 
> Sugar&Babe Tokyo - top
> Splendid - satin pants
> Alexandre Birman - python shoes
> Fox jacket
> Hermes - bag



You look both very stylish and comfortable. [emoji4]


----------



## Selenet

Shirt Comme des Garcons Play
Dress Kenzo
Bag Mulberry
Coat Patrizia Pepe
Boots Trussardi Jeans
Hat H&M
Mittens made by my boyfriend


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4023626
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023627
> 
> 
> Shirt Comme des Garcons Play
> Dress Kenzo
> Bag Mulberry
> Coat Patrizia Pepe
> Boots Trussardi Jeans
> Hat H&M
> Mittens made by my boyfriend


Wow fantastic look! I love your dress.


----------



## KittieKelly

GeorginaLavender said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ this casual/luxe vibe!!!



Thank you 



Selenet said:


> You look both very stylish and comfortable. [emoji4]



Yes a very relaxed comfortable day, even the shoes were comfy 



Selenet said:


> View attachment 4023626
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023627
> 
> 
> Shirt Comme des Garcons Play
> Dress Kenzo
> Bag Mulberry
> Coat Patrizia Pepe
> Boots Trussardi Jeans
> Hat H&M
> Mittens made by my boyfriend



I was going to comment on how cute those mittens were, then I read your boyfriend made them?! How adorable! That is so sweet


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> A few sequins for a rainy day



Beautiful as always!


----------



## BelleMort

KittieKelly said:


> Beautiful as always!



You too pretty lady!


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> You too pretty lady!



Thank you


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Hi everyone, sorry this is so dark, it was the only shot I got before my iPod battery died! It's still cold here so I had to wear tights!
lace skirt - Eileen Fisher
lavender tee - Vince
black cardigan - Helmut Lang
tights - DKNY
patent black heels - Stuart Weitzman Nunakedstraight


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a Chicwish Trench and Old Navy shoes:


----------



## KittieKelly

It's not easy taking pictures while wearing a cape lol

Target - dress
Stuart Weiztman - boots
Giamba - cape with faux fur hood and collar
Prada - bag


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My Easter outfit 

All Zara
Chanel Jumbo


----------



## BindiBabe

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4023626
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023627
> 
> 
> Shirt Comme des Garcons Play
> Dress Kenzo
> Bag Mulberry
> Coat Patrizia Pepe
> Boots Trussardi Jeans
> Hat H&M
> Mittens made by my boyfriend



I think you look super cute and the boyfriend mittens is the cherry on top!

Also like the pic backgrounds - the one atop the stairs - the steps actually echo the stripes in your sleeves reflects. Nice


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Better lighting today! And my 5-year old took the last two photos, not bad!
Layers of Lacoste!
red polo shirt - Lacoste
grey polo dress (underneath shirt) - Lacoste
sneakers - Lacoste
navy lightweight trench coat - Burberry


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Top and bottom : Cecil Mc Bee
Watch: Rolex
Bag : Chanel
Bracelet: Tiffany and Co
Necklace & Earring: Star Jewelry


----------



## Leo the Lion

Happy Friday!!! Louis Vuitton Boots, Adidas and Coco Chanel 
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## KittieKelly

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Top and bottom : Cecil Mc Bee
> Watch: Rolex
> Bag : Chanel
> Bracelet: Tiffany and Co
> Necklace & Earring: Star Jewelry



Beautiful!


----------



## KittieKelly

Topshop - top
Helmut Lang - leather leggings
Gorski - jacket
Versace - booties
Bruce Gao - Croc bag


----------



## Firstchanellv28

KittieKelly said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you lovely!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Super simple outfit today
Jeans: Uniqlo
T-shirt: H&M
Jeans: Ferragamo


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Lazy Sunday 
Jeans: AG
Top: Superdry
Shoes: Adidas Superstar
Bag: Chanel


----------



## Selenet

Knit Kenzo
Trousers Uniqlo x H&M
Bag Gucci
Coat Patricia Pepe
Shoes Trussardi jeans
Scarf LV
Green necklace from Uganda

This look is already a few days old. Today was finally warmer [emoji3]


----------



## KittieKelly

TopShop - top
ASOS - pants
Jimmy Choo - shoes
Fox coat
no name stingray and python bag


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Off to work! Cat photobomb!
lavender cashmere sweater - Everlane
t-shirt underneath - Rodarte
Sloan crop pants - Banana Republic
Sam Edelman black heels
Tiffany & Co black onyx heart necklace


----------



## Allshinythings

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4025312
> View attachment 4025313
> View attachment 4025314
> 
> 
> It's not easy taking pictures while wearing a cape lol
> 
> Target - dress
> Stuart Weiztman - boots
> Giamba - cape with faux fur hood and collar
> Prada - bag



Love the dress!


----------



## KittieKelly

AmokedFish said:


> Love the dress!



Thank you


----------



## meowmix318

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Off to work! Cat photobomb!
> lavender cashmere sweater - Everlane
> t-shirt underneath - Rodarte
> Sloan crop pants - Banana Republic
> Sam Edelman black heels
> Tiffany & Co black onyx heart necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031286
> View attachment 4031287


I love it when pets make an appearance in other TPF members photos


----------



## KittieKelly

By the way - bodysuit 
Kate Spade - skirt
Fendi - shoes, bag


----------



## awayfromblue

Business casual office outfit 







Top and skirt: Jeanswest
Shoes: Walnut Melbourne
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Another day off to work!
twilly scarf - Hermés 
shirt - vintage Polo Ralph Lauren
skirt - Dolce & Gabbana
sandals - Rag & Bone
bag - Milly
watch - Michael Kors


----------



## KittieKelly

Moth - top
Zara - pants
Shein - shoes
Moschino - jacket
Celine - bag (python)


----------



## awayfromblue

Adding a little colour with my pink mini MAC 



Top and Shorts: Jeanswest
Shoes: Havaianas
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff neon mini MAC


----------



## Selenet

Visited London and wanted to wear British designers [emoji1]
Dress Karen Millen
Bag Mulberry
Trench Burberry (for the evening when it was cold)

Shirt Kenzo
Shoes Minna Parikka
Scarf Hermes
Vest Moncler
Bigger bag Longchamp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deetee

Last night's outfit to a birthday dinner.


----------



## BelleMort

Casual vibes


----------



## Katzilla

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing a Chicwish Trench and Old Navy shoes:



Love your style..... your color combination is impeccable.


----------



## Katzilla

BelleMort said:


> Casual vibes



Great boots, you have.


----------



## Katzilla

It’s summer time here in Bangkok Thailand...
It is hot hot hot


Striped dress : Esprit 
Tote : Chanel bubble tweed stitch
Sandal : Somewhere in Bangkok
Sunglasses : Chanel Camellia frame


----------



## Snackpackdino

Not designer fashion but a Monki jumpsuit  . A 80’s denim jacket (branded Jackpot) and E Hyphen World Gallery Hello Kitty sandals, because I have a horrid blister on my foot and they are the only shoes that don’t hurt...


----------



## cdtracing

BelleMort said:


> Casual vibes



Such a cute outfit!!!  I LOVE  your boots!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

A very _*voluminous*_ dress by Alice + Olivia... can you spot my 5 year-old hiding behind me (or at least his shoes)?
navy tee under dress - Vince
navy slingbacks - Ann Taylor
pink stone necklace - Etsy


----------



## luvlux64

Today’s OOTD 
Top: Chanel Tee
Leggings: Hue
Rain Boots: Louis Vuitton 
Tote Bag: Chanel
Pink coat: Banana Republic 
Scarf: Louis Vuitton 



Going out of town to celebrate anniversary with hubby, hence, the bouquet of roses


----------



## GeorginaLavender

luvlux64 said:


> Today’s OOTD
> Top: Chanel Tee
> Leggings: Hue
> Rain Boots: Louis Vuitton
> Tote Bag: Chanel
> Pink coat: Banana Republic
> Scarf: Louis Vuitton
> View attachment 4037566
> View attachment 4037565
> 
> Going out of town to celebrate anniversary with hubby, hence, the bouquet of roses



Happy Anniversary [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]. Lovely outfit too [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## KittieKelly

Alice & Olivia - top
mermaid style lace bottom skirt (from Revolve, forgot the brand)
Lanvin - fox crop jacket
Alexandre Birman -python shoes
Chanel - clutch


----------



## BelleMort

cdtracing said:


> Such a cute outfit!!!  I LOVE  your boots!!!



Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

Smart. said:


> Can anyone ID her sunglasses? The hashtag on her Instagram was #VivienneWestwood, but that doesn't seem like it. Thank you!



It's the tee that's VW


----------



## KittieKelly

Calvin Klein - dress
Aquazzura - boots
Joseph - coat
Simon Miller - bag


----------



## skyqueen

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4038663
> View attachment 4038664
> 
> 
> Calvin Klein - dress
> Aquazzura - boots
> Joseph - coat
> Simon Miller - bag



OMG...love the leopard coat [emoji173]️


----------



## KittieKelly

skyqueen said:


> OMG...love the leopard coat [emoji173]️



Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Fabulous, KK!  Like SQ said...Love the coat!!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Fabulous, KK!  Like SQ said...Love the coat!!



Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

Oops didn't notice my bag was backwards lol

Forever21 - top
Mother - jeans
Versace - booties
Topshop Unique - shearling coat
Saint Laurent - bag


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a Reitmans dress and Nine West heels:


----------



## BelleMort

Running errands


----------



## mdcx

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4039850
> View attachment 4039851
> 
> 
> Oops didn't notice my bag was backwards lol
> 
> Forever21 - top
> Mother - jeans
> Versace - booties
> Topshop Unique - shearling coat
> Saint Laurent - bag


That coat reminds me of cotton candy, delightful!


----------



## brissie_shopper

KittieKelly said:


> Snow day
> 
> View attachment 4008276
> View attachment 4008277
> View attachment 4008278
> 
> 
> Zara - top
> Forever21 - skirt
> Love Moschino - boots
> Burberry - coat
> Gucci - bag



Love the boots!! It's slowly getting colder here in Oz too. Can't wait to get all my coats and  boots out again (and possibly add some new ones..;D)


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BelleMort said:


> Running errands


I love your dress, where did you get it?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Work outfits for the last two days.


----------



## BindiBabe

BelleMort said:


> Running errands


Your whole look is striking. Very confident. Head turning.


----------



## skyqueen

BelleMort said:


> Running errands


I want your waist!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

mdcx said:


> That coat reminds me of cotton candy, delightful!



Yes it does 
Perfect colors for spring



brissie_shopper said:


> Love the boots!! It's slowly getting colder here in Oz too. Can't wait to get all my coats and  boots out again (and possibly add some new ones..;D)



Enjoy the cold, were just about done with the chilly weather 
I'm holding on as long as I can 



skyqueen said:


> I want your waist!!!



I thought the same thing!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Off to work with Madewell's oversized boxy button-up shirt, a vintage crochet pencil skirt, and Rockport woven leather heels!


----------



## BelleMort

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I love your dress, where did you get it?



Thank you! It’s Antonio Melani



BindiBabe said:


> Your whole look is striking. Very confident. Head turning.



Thank you very much! 



skyqueen said:


> I want your waist!!!



Haha, thank you!  But it’s the dress!


----------



## BindiBabe

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Off to work with Madewell's oversized boxy button-up shirt, a vintage crochet pencil skirt, and Rockport woven leather heels!
> View attachment 4041850
> View attachment 4041851



That crochet work is beautiful.


----------



## BindiBabe

BelleMort said:


> Thank you! It’s Antonio Melani



Your dress looks very similar in style to the one being worn by Cindy Crawford for a fashion shoot in DM today, although her dress is by Alaia. I think you can give pointers 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-looks-mini-dress-shoots-fashion-ad-Rome.html


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BindiBabe said:


> That crochet work is beautiful.


Thank you! And it is holding up well, I've had it since the 1990s!


----------



## KittieKelly

Forever21 - top
Bananna Republic - pants
Valentino - shoes
Hermes - bag


----------



## ntaher7

Someone please tell me who's the designer of this dress I am in love with it and can't find the designer [emoji24][emoji24] thanks to anyone who answers [emoji177]


----------



## NewBeeUn

https://sophie.wswed.com/







This is all I found but I've only searched for 5mins

Another pic


----------



## awayfromblue

Pink and blue OOTD:




Vest and dress: Jeanswest
Bag: Mimco
Belt: Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Luv n bags

Date night outfit - dressing up with a cast on and using crutches.  Not an easy order.

Sweater: Neal Sperling
Sequin halter top: Marciano
Pants: Paige leather panel leggings
Handbag: Chanel
Jewelry: Hermes CDC and Cartier
Shoes: Sorel Joan of Artic and my fancy soft cast


----------



## deetee

Outfit last night for a birthday dinner. There's one every weekend


----------



## BindiBabe

qwerty234 said:


> Pink and blue OOTD:
> 
> View attachment 4043830
> 
> 
> Vest and dress: Jeanswest
> Bag: Mimco
> Belt: Rebecca Minkoff


Your skin is beautiful.


----------



## KittieKelly

Alice & Olivia - top
Balmain - skirt
Gianvito Rossi - shoes
Gucci - jacket
Hermes - bag


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4045706
> View attachment 4045707
> 
> 
> Alice & Olivia - top
> Balmain - skirt
> Gianvito Rossi - shoes
> Gucci - jacket
> Hermes - bag


Love this look!!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Can't decide if I prefer the filter or not... 
berry blouse - Ann Taylor
lavender pants - Vince
black heels - Sam Edelman
black belt - J. Crew


----------



## luvlux64

Sunday ootd: It’s a Chanel kinda day


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Love this look!!!!



Thank you


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

luvlux64 said:


> Sunday ootd: It’s a Chanel kinda day
> View attachment 4046460
> View attachment 4046461


Wow great look and I love your closet!!!


----------



## luvlux64

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wow great look and I love your closet!!!


Thank you


----------



## awayfromblue

With my go-to chambray dress 



Kimono: The Kindness Collective
Dress: Jeanswest
Bag: Balenciaga
Necklace: Etsy


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Out for a anniversary brunch (9 years!?)  with the hubby..this outfit is what I am most comfortable and I feel that I am in a rut! I don’t like outlandish clothes, like some heels but can’t stand wearing them for too long now that I am a SAHM. I like my choice of outfits but feel that they are very safe..hmmm enough of my rant today. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Top: editor’s market 
Jeans: Zara 
Bag: Saint Laurent


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sorry the shoes are cut off, my 5-year old took this photo! (also explains the low angle!)
sunglasses - Pucci
red polo shirt - Lacoste
melon skirt - J. Crew Factory
white pointy flats - Christian Louboutin


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

qwerty234 said:


> With my go-to chambray dress
> 
> View attachment 4047448
> 
> Kimono: The Kindness Collective
> Dress: Jeanswest
> Bag: Balenciaga
> Necklace: Etsy


Gorgeous Balenciaga! Great style overall!


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Hump Day 
Banana Republic : black tee & pink tweed jacket
Denims: Levi’s
Rain boots: Louis Vuitton 
Hermes: Bag and Bracelet 
Necklace: Tiffany & Co


----------



## KittieKelly

NakedCashmere - top
Zara - skirt
Steve Madden - shoes
Asos - vinyl coat
Fendi - wrap
Saint Laurent - bag


----------



## KittieKelly

from yesterday...

Band tee
Helmut Lang - leggings
Versace - booties
J. Mendel - gilet
Hermes - bag


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4049846
> 
> 
> from yesterday...
> 
> Band tee
> Helmut Lang - leggings
> Versace - booties
> J. Mendel - gilet
> Hermes - bag



Looking awesome, KK!!  I love the color of your Hermes!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

*Goal:* white sleeveless blazer, black tee & jeans, cute guy photobomb:
	

		
			
		

		
	



*
Reality:* white sleeveless blazer, black tee & jeans, cute kid photobomb:


WHO WORE IT BEST? LOL LOL LOL


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4049846
> 
> 
> from yesterday...
> 
> Band tee
> Helmut Lang - leggings
> Versace - booties
> J. Mendel - gilet
> Hermes - bag



Looking fly as heck!  [emoji173]️


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Looking awesome, KK!!  I love the color of your Hermes!!



Thank you 
The color is called "Menthe". It's a bit brighter and deeper in person than in the pics 



snibor said:


> Looking fly as heck!  [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

Forever21 - dress
Stuart Weitzman - boots
Marc Jacobs - coat
YSL - muff/purse


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Warehouse
Jeans - Topshop
Belt - Hermes 
Bag - Louis Vuitton
Shoes - Primark
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mimmy

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4050364
> View attachment 4050365
> 
> 
> Forever21 - dress
> Stuart Weitzman - boots
> Marc Jacobs - coat
> YSL - muff/purse



Wow! Your Marc Jacob’s coat is stunning!


----------



## KittieKelly

Mimmy said:


> Wow! Your Marc Jacob’s coat is stunning!



Thank you


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Sunday guys 
Top, Bag & boots: Chanel
Pants: Just Black
Arm Candy: Hermes & Rolex
Sunnies: Chanel


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing Amazon boots and Gucci Marmont Bag:


----------



## KittieKelly

Balmain - dress
Giuseppe Zanotti - booties
Chanel - bag


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4053244
> 
> 
> Balmain - dress
> Giuseppe Zanotti - booties
> Chanel - bag



I love that dress!!!  You are ROCKIN' this look!!!  Fabulous, just fabulous!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

khaki wrap dress - Theory
rust tee - J. Crew
brown leather pumps - Christian Louboutin


----------



## pbmuffin

This coral red jumper I bought in Florence. I'm obsessed with jumpers this year!!


----------



## nicelynn

Hi, this might be a long shot, but can anyone tell me the name of this Burberry dress, or find me an online picture of it? Thanks!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> I love that dress!!!  You are ROCKIN' this look!!!  Fabulous, just fabulous!!



Thank you


----------



## wrecking_silver

Cheetah top is Express, pants are J Crew and shoes are Halogen patent pointed flats. The bag is my Rebecca Minkoff Cupid. This outfit is just plain comfy really with an ounce of sass. 




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

white tee- Uniqlo
black crochet skirt - Eileen Fisher
necklace - Tiffany & Co
heels - Loeffler Randall


----------



## KittieKelly

target - top
Forever21 - joggers
Ego - shoes
Chanel - bag, accessories


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

denim top - vintage Polo Ralph Lauren
lime knit vest - Jones New York
olive Buddy chinos - Current/Elliott
sandals - Balenciaga


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a Chicwish dress and an Amazon Fashion bag:


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

My outfit of the day: May 4th (Star Wars Day) - and Happy Friday everyone!
white linen pants - Joie
slingback platforms - Frye


----------



## Marylin

I’ve never posted here before, but in honor of this special day I thought I’d chime in. (Took it this morning, hadn’t decided on the shoes yet, in the end I decided for the blue ones.)
Shirt (some comic book store in St. Louis MO)
Knit coat S. Oliver Black Label
Pants Raffaello Rossi
Shoes RAS
Necklace Chanel
Thanks for letting me share and may the Fourth be with you!


----------



## KittieKelly

Target - dress
Rebecca Minkoff - sandals
tweed bag purchased from Amazon and I decorated it with craft store finds


----------



## ScottyGal

Wednesday

Top - Primark 
Jeans - Topshop
Shoes - Vans X Karl Lagerfeld 
Bag - LV
Belt - Hermes


----------



## ScottyGal

Thursday

Top - Oasis
Jacket - Boohoo
Jeans - Topshop
Scarf - Alexander McQueen
Bag - Kate Spade 
Shoes - Vans X Karl Lagerfeld


----------



## GeorginaLavender

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4057588
> 
> 
> Target - dress
> Rebecca Minkoff - sandals
> tweed bag purchased from Amazon and I decorated it with craft store finds



The bag is super cute!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

And also, spring is upon us if you are no longer in heavy coats [emoji6][emoji6]

P.s.  You and the other ladies’ posts are very inspirational—I would post, but I’m still unpacking from my move, and there’s clutter everywhere...[emoji20][emoji17]


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Sunday! 
Sleeveless top: RW&Co
Pink tweed jacket: Banana Republic 
Pompom pants: J Crew
Accessories: Chanel bag, Hermes bracelet, Hermes sandals, Rolex watch


----------



## lasttrain

Can anyone ID this outfit? It's in one of the photos here: http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat..._485-3005889-DGBB0317/?previewAttribute=Green




I think it's a shirt and a high-waisted skirt but I'm not sure! Thank you!


----------



## KittieKelly

GeorginaLavender said:


> The bag is super cute!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> And also, spring is upon us if you are no longer in heavy coats [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> P.s.  You and the other ladies’ posts are very inspirational—I would post, but I’m still unpacking from my move, and there’s clutter everywhere...[emoji20][emoji17]



Thank you 

I miss my coats already


----------



## awayfromblue

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4057588
> 
> 
> Target - dress
> Rebecca Minkoff - sandals
> tweed bag purchased from Amazon and I decorated it with craft store finds



I have the same sandals, but I just packed mine away now it's autumn in Queensland


----------



## awayfromblue

Out for dinner with the family on the weekend








Jacket: bubblegum
Tee: Atmos & here
Dress: jeanswest
Clutch: Balenciaga


----------



## KittieKelly

qwerty234 said:


> I have the same sandals, but I just packed mine away now it's autumn in Queensland



Oh lucky you,  I'm already wishing for Autumn and summer has yet to begin 
They are very comfortable sandals


----------



## BelleMort

Been on vacation... but looks from the past week


----------



## BelleMort

BindiBabe said:


> Your dress looks very similar in style to the one being worn by Cindy Crawford for a fashion shoot in DM today, although her dress is by Alaia. I think you can give pointers
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-looks-mini-dress-shoots-fashion-ad-Rome.html



Thank you


----------



## ChangeMe

I just got my parcel. I ordered a dress about a weeks ago. I was inspired by plus size pink maxi dress ideas from trendyplusdress blog and decided to try. The dress looks just like from a photo. I love color and it fits perfectly. Now I need to find the right bag


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy Monday, everyone!
perfect fit tee - J. Crew
linen striped blazer - Theory
tan pants - Vince
brown leather heels - Christian Louboutin (again)


----------



## KittieKelly

Topshop - top, skirt
Michael Simon - blazer
Louis Vuitton - sneakers
Versace - bag


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4060456
> 
> 
> Topshop - top, skirt
> Michael Simon - blazer
> Louis Vuitton - sneakers
> Versace - bag



This is too cute!  I can’t tell from pic are the LV sneakers the archlight?


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> This is too cute!  I can’t tell from pic are the LV sneakers the archlight?



Run Away 
Here's a close-up stock photo


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper - Topshop
Jeans - Topshop
Bag - LV
Shoes - Vans X Karl Lagerfeld


----------



## Luxlynx

The puppies claws is not that long, he is just stretching them out.


----------



## KittieKelly

Zara - jacket & skirt
Topshop - top
Gianvito Rossi - sandals
Hermes - bag


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

rust knit cardigan - Lafayette 148
t-shirt underneath - Vince
floral skirt - Dolce & Gabbana
scarf - Hermés
sandals - Rockport


----------



## BelleMort

Out and about this morning


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

BelleMort said:


> Out and about this morning



WOAH!!!!!


----------



## pbmuffin

Sunny weather brings out the 14-year-old in me! Sometimes I think my fashion sense is regressing as I age. 

Tie-dye tank from a random street vendor in NYC
Jeans from express
Shoes by Toms


----------



## Luv n bags

BelleMort said:


> Out and about this morning



That skirt is awesome!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy Friday!
navy blouse & slingbacks - Ann Taylor (old)
lavender pants - Vince


----------



## BelleMort

susanagonzc said:


> WOAH!!!!!







tigertrixie said:


> That skirt is awesome!!


Thank you!


----------



## KittieKelly

Rebecca Taylor - top
Guiseppe Zanotti - sneakers
vintage mink jacket
Gucci - bag, skirt


----------



## BindiBabe

pbmuffin said:


> Sunny weather brings out the 14-year-old in me! Sometimes I think my fashion sense is regressing as I age.
> 
> Tie-dye tank from a random street vendor in NYC
> Jeans from express
> Shoes by Toms
> View attachment 4064101


Your shoes matches your tie-dye t-shirt perfectly.


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Mother’s Day to all moms out there 
Tweed Jacket: J Crew
Top: Dynamite 
Ripped jeans: American Eagle 
Shoes: Valentino 
Bag: Chanel


----------



## Christofle

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4065342
> 
> 
> Rebecca Taylor - top
> Guiseppe Zanotti - sneakers
> vintage mink jacket
> Gucci - bag, skirt


 
What a fun spring outfit!


----------



## KittieKelly

Christofle said:


> What a fun spring outfit!



Thank you, I couldn't resist the bunny skirt


----------



## More bags

luvlux64 said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all moms out there
> Tweed Jacket: J Crew
> Top: Dynamite
> Ripped jeans: American Eagle
> Shoes: Valentino
> Bag: Chanel
> View attachment 4066427
> View attachment 4066426


You look amazing - I love your Chanel bag!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Mother’s Day seafood dinner..
Lace top from Hong Kong
Jeans: Zara
Block heels: H&M
Bag: Chanel Jumbo


----------



## luvlux64

More bags said:


> You look amazing - I love your Chanel bag!


Thanks ... I love the uniqueness of it


----------



## KittieKelly

Tom Ford - jacket
Gianvito Rossi - shoes
Hermes - bag


----------



## GeorginaLavender

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4065342
> 
> 
> Rebecca Taylor - top
> Guiseppe Zanotti - sneakers
> vintage mink jacket
> Gucci - bag, skirt



That skirt though[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] 
Brand please?  Thanks!!


----------



## KittieKelly

GeorginaLavender said:


> That skirt though[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Brand please?  Thanks!!



I have it listed in the description, Gucci


----------



## GeorginaLavender

KittieKelly said:


> I have it listed in the description, Gucci



Oops—read too fast—got excited about the bag and missed the skirt.  You ROCK!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

It's rare to be nice and warm in Scotland! 

Dress - Primark
Shoes - Fitflops
Bag - LV
Belt - Hermes


----------



## absolutpink

pbmuffin said:


> Sunny weather brings out the 14-year-old in me! *Sometimes I think my fashion sense is regressing as I age.*
> 
> Tie-dye tank from a random street vendor in NYC
> Jeans from express
> Shoes by Toms
> View attachment 4064101



Totally with you on that!


----------



## KittieKelly

GeorginaLavender said:


> Oops—read too fast—got excited about the bag and missed the skirt.  You ROCK!!!



LOL that's ok, I had to double check myself to make sure 

P.S thank you


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

J Crew chambray dress
Rag & Bone woven block heel sandals
Michael Kors watch
Milly bag


----------



## luvlux64

“On Wednesdays we wear pink!” - meangirlsquote 
Happy Hump Day 
Top: Reitmans
Pants: Cleo
Slippers: Valentino 
Bag: Hermes 
Accessories: Laduree bag charm, Tiffany bracelet


----------



## KittieKelly

ADIDAS - top
Revolve - satin pants
Ego- shoes
Maximillian - vest
quilted fanny pack


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy Thursday! 
red polo - Lacoste
floral skirt - Dolce & Gabbana (via TheRealReal)
brown heels - Christian Louboutin
_(+ shell necklace, Bobbi Brown sunglasses, and MK watch)


_


----------



## pbmuffin

it finally feels like SUMMER here!!!  

Top - Free People
Pants - Lulu's
Necklace - made by my sister
Bag & sunnies - Chloe


----------



## KittieKelly

Thakoon - sweater
BCBGMAXAZRIA - skirt
Steve Madden - shoes
Aliexpress - felt bag (with my petit H charm on it)


----------



## GeorginaLavender

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4072623
> 
> 
> Thakoon - sweater
> BCBGMAXAZRIA - skirt
> Steve Madden - shoes
> Aliexpress - felt bag (with my petit H charm on it)



This bag is awesome[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Yesterday

Top - Jane Norman
Jeans - Topshop
Shoes - Fitflop
Bag - LV


----------



## KittieKelly

GeorginaLavender said:


> This bag is awesome[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!!!!



Thank you 
And it was only 26 dollars too! It was kinda plain at first and flat, but once I put a few accessories on it and filled it Viola! Adorable!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> And it was only 26 dollars too! It was kinda plain at first and flat, but once I put a few accessories on it and filled it Viola! Adorable!



It’s even more awesome now with the price tag [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106].  Yeah, the styling by you is fantastic!!  Without the pop of Twillies, I agree the bag would be a bit flat.


----------



## KittieKelly

GeorginaLavender said:


> It’s even more awesome now with the price tag [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106].  Yeah, the styling by you is fantastic!!  Without the pop of Twillies, I agree the bag would be a bit flat.



I double checked, it wasn't 26 it was 24 dollars...even cheaper 
The twilly's were freebies from another Aliexpress order 
So all in all a very cute and inexpensive bag


----------



## BelleMort

Kaftan season


----------



## snibor

BelleMort said:


> Kaftan season



Lovely. The bag?


----------



## BelleMort

snibor said:


> Lovely. The bag?



Thank you! Bag is by Henri Bendel.


----------



## meowmix318

BelleMort said:


> Thank you! Bag is by Henri Bendel.


I was wondering the same thing. Great outfit and bag


----------



## BelleMort

meowmix318 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Great outfit and bag



Thank you!


----------



## awayfromblue

Enjoying autumn weather in Brisbane!







Kimono, Guitar Strap and Bag: Rebecca Minkoff
Jeans and Tee: Jeanswest


----------



## snibor

BelleMort said:


> Thank you! Bag is by Henri Bendel.


Nice!  You always look stunning.


----------



## luvlux64

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4062898
> 
> 
> Zara - jacket & skirt
> Topshop - top
> Gianvito Rossi - sandals
> Hermes - bag


 This tweed set!


----------



## BelleMort

snibor said:


> Nice!  You always look stunning.


Thanks


----------



## BelleMort

Feeling like sunshine


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - South 
Jeans - Topshop
Shoes - Fitflop
Bag - Kate Spade 
Bracelets - Cartier/Links of London


----------



## dotty8

luvlux64 said:


> “On Wednesdays we wear pink!” - meangirlsquote
> Happy Hump Day
> Top: Reitmans
> Pants: Cleo
> Slippers: Valentino
> Bag: Hermes
> Accessories: Laduree bag charm, Tiffany bracelet
> View attachment 4070216
> View attachment 4070215



Adorable


----------



## diane278

BelleMort said:


> Feeling like sunshine



You look amazing!


----------



## pbmuffin

For an outdoor wedding on Saturday 

Dress: Lulus
Bag: Chloe


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## BelleMort

diane278 said:


> You look amazing!



Thank you!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4075642
> View attachment 4075683
> View attachment 4075685



Gorgeous sandals and bag, where are they from? Your baby is so cute!


----------



## P.Y.T.

susanagonzc said:


> Gorgeous sandals and bag, where are they from? Your baby is so cute!



Bag Zara
Sandals Target


----------



## Selenet

Dress: Prada
Bag: Gucci
Shoes: Minna Parikka
Sunnies: Tommy Hilfiger


----------



## KittieKelly

luvlux64 said:


> This tweed set!



Thank you 
I've been on the tweed kick lately


----------



## KittieKelly

Revolve - blue denim dress
Fox jacket
Chanel - clutch , accessories
Prada - shoes


----------



## KittieKelly

Day look of the pic above 




Forever21 - dress
Chanel - clutch, accessories 
Louis Vuitton - sneakers


----------



## jessicaspanogreco

Top- Karl Lagerfeld
Shoes- Stuart Weitzman
Bag- Céline


----------



## Sass

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4075642
> View attachment 4075683
> View attachment 4075685



This is lovely, your baby is so sweet, already has a taste for the bags I see


----------



## KittieKelly

Topshop - skirt/jacket set
Christian Louboutin - shoes
croc bag


----------



## P.Y.T.

@Sass -thank you [emoji847]


----------



## BelleMort

Celebrating my cousin’s graduation from Harvard (graduant not pictured).


----------



## Luv n bags

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4077510
> 
> 
> Topshop - skirt/jacket set
> Christian Louboutin - shoes
> croc bag



Classy outfit!


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4077510
> 
> 
> Topshop - skirt/jacket set
> Christian Louboutin - shoes
> croc bag



Falling over for that bag!


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - H&M
Jeans - Topshop
Scarf - Alexander McQueen
Shoes - Kurt Geiger 
Bag - Kate Spade


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I am going to see the latest Star Wars movie tonight (Solo)!
cream sleeveless blazer - Sincerely Jules
Star Wars shirt
J Brand skinny jeans
Christian Louboutin heels


----------



## KittieKelly

tigertrixie said:


> Classy outfit!



Thank you 



snibor said:


> Falling over for that bag!



Thank you


----------



## P.Y.T.

..


----------



## P.Y.T.

I home visiting SF and San Diego! I packed for warm weather but unfortunately this weather had other plans! So now I’m stuck wearing jeans and the 1 navy blazer I packed! I’m trying to make it work.[emoji30]


----------



## ScottyGal

Dress - H&M
Shoes - Melissa 
Bag - Gucci


----------



## KittieKelly

International Concepts - bodysuit
Victoria Beckham - skirt
Guissepe Zanotti - shoes
Hermes - bag


----------



## luvlux64

Have a great weekend! 
Top & bottom: Cleo
Sandals: Hermes 
Bag: Chanel
Arm candy: Hermes, Cartier & Rolex


----------



## Selenet

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4079573
> 
> 
> International Concepts - bodysuit
> Victoria Beckham - skirt
> Guissepe Zanotti - shoes
> Hermes - bag



Love the skirt! You look stylish and elegant as always. [emoji4]


----------



## Selenet

Dress: M Missoni
Shoes: Tod's
Bag: Longchamp






Dress: Theory
Bag: Longchamp
Shoes: Stuart Weitzman


----------



## KittieKelly

Selenet said:


> Love the skirt! You look stylish and elegant as always. [emoji4]



Thank you 
And I love your style too! You always have the cutest things, like that kitty bag, adorable!


----------



## J_L33

Can someone please ID this logo. It's from a British brand. Thanks. I flipped the image since I wasn't sure which way was correct.

Aside: Why would anyone create such a incorrigible logo?? SMH!


----------



## J_L33

euki said:


> Hi guys! Can you Id the dress and skirt?


Both dress and skirt are from longchamps. If you check the insta, you can get the insta of the women in the pics, and from there, you can see that they thank Longchamps in their posts for dressing. Check longchamp's website and the dress is called St.Germain dress.


----------



## Ellapretty

A couple of recent outfits:

Chicwish top, Guess jeans, Old Navy shoes:








Chicwish top, Silver Jeans:






Chicwish Dress, Amazon Fashion bag:


----------



## luvlux64

Have a blessed Sunday 
Top: Michael Kors
Pants: Banana Republic 
Sandals: Hermes 
Bag: Chanel PVC
Arm Candy: Hermes bracelet, Rolex watch, Cartier bracelet


----------



## Selenet

luvlux64 said:


> Have a blessed Sunday
> Top: Michael Kors
> Pants: Banana Republic
> Sandals: Hermes
> Bag: Chanel PVC
> Arm Candy: Hermes bracelet, Rolex watch, Cartier bracelet
> View attachment 4080991
> View attachment 4080992



Loce the trousers! Pink is such a good color for summer. [emoji177]


----------



## Selenet

Dress Zara
Bag Fendi
Shoes Minna Parikka
Luggage Samsonite


----------



## KittieKelly




----------



## Chinese Warrior

Taking DD to her vaccinations this morning. 

Floral capri: Zara 
White T: H&M
Watch: Cartier (I just realised that I have had this watch for 5 years and love it every day more.)


----------



## Vanana

Wow so many of you familiar ladies I love are here on this thread! Joining the party!! 

Tee: zara
Shoes: Zara 
Jeans: 7
Bag: the OG - Chanel reissue size 225


----------



## Vanana

BelleMort said:


> Feeling like sunshine


You always look amazing!!! Gorgeous lady with great taste


----------



## Vanana

BelleMort said:


> Feeling like sunshine


Ok have to come back and ask: who’s the sunshine dress by if you don’t mind


----------



## Vanana

BelleMort said:


> Been on vacation... but looks from the past week


I LOVE that you are fearless and have fun with fashion!!! You man has great style too - best accessory ever!


----------



## Vanana

BelleMort said:


> Casual vibes


You look just too cute in here!!!


----------



## Antonia

BelleMort said:


> Feeling like sunshine


OMG, I just discovered this thread but I just have to say I LOVE that dress! You look amazing!


----------



## Vanana

Chinese Warrior said:


> White T: H&M
> Capri: Vintage Zara from 3-4years ago
> Shoes: Ferragamo
> View attachment 4000556


Wow love the Capri


----------



## ScottyGal

Thursday daytime: 
Dress - Monteau
Belt - Hermes
Shoes - Melissa
Bag - LV


----------



## ScottyGal

Thursday nightime:
Dress - Alexander McQueen
Bag - LV
Bracelets - Pandora and Links of London
Shoes - Zara


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Vanana said:


> Wow love the Capri



Thank you Vanana! I do love my ZARA pieces![emoji23][emoji38]


----------



## BelleMort

Vanana said:


> You always look amazing!!! Gorgeous lady with great taste



Thank you!! You are just so sweet! I love your style too! I always see you in all the Chanel threads 


Vanana said:


> I LOVE that you are fearless and have fun with fashion!!! You man has great style too - best accessory ever!



Aww thank you!! I told him that and it made him smile 



Antonia said:


> OMG, I just discovered this thread but I just have to say I LOVE that dress! You look amazing!



Thank you so much!


----------



## BelleMort

Vanana said:


> Ok have to come back and ask: who’s the sunshine dress by if you don’t mind



The dress is by True Decadence, I bought it last summer in yellow, and lilac this year. It’s definitely one of my favorites


----------



## BelleMort

Currently on vacation on an island. The wind refuses to let me get a good picture.


----------



## Vanana

BelleMort said:


> Currently on vacation on an island. The wind refuses to let me get a good picture.


I want to feel bad for you, but nah! You on vacay and in a beautiful dress... I’ll be jealous instead  have fun!!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Friday fun day!


----------



## BelleMort

Vanana said:


> I want to feel bad for you, but nah! You on vacay and in a beautiful dress... I’ll be jealous instead  have fun!!!!!



Haha thank you!! We will. We are on a fabulous resort so we’re both looking forward to wearing our resort wear!


----------



## BelleMort

Vanana said:


> Friday fun day!
> View attachment 4086124



Gorgeous love that blouse!


----------



## ScottyGal

Very humid in NYC today!
Top - Zara
Skirt - Primark
Sliders - Primark
Bag - LV


----------



## Antonia

BelleMort said:


> Currently on vacation on an island. The wind refuses to let me get a good picture.


Another beautiful dress!!  You both look fabulous!


----------



## BelleMort

Antonia said:


> Another beautiful dress!!  You both look fabulous!



Thank you so much!! You are too sweet!


----------



## BelleMort

Loungewear. Headed poolside


----------



## bagnshoe

out and about with my Gucci soho disco


----------



## luvlux64

Vanana said:


> Wow so many of you familiar ladies I love are here on this thread! Joining the party!!
> 
> Tee: zara
> Shoes: Zara
> Jeans: 7
> Bag: the OG - Chanel reissue size 225
> View attachment 4085531


Welcome to the OOTD thread   ! It's fun to see different taste in fashion here in all 4 seasons as well   ... and I love that the clothing / accessories pieces are named here, so if something interests me, I can just go & buy it too  ...


----------



## luvlux64

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4083133


Love this Ms KK  ... so sexy & beautiful


----------



## tweeety

Work day outfit [emoji39]


----------



## Lubina

Can anyone ID this dress? Of course a knockoff version appears on ali express. I guessed D & G or Roksanda Ilincic but so far no luck making a positive ID.
Thanks!


----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> Welcome to the OOTD thread   ! It's fun to see different taste in fashion here in all 4 seasons as well   ... and I love that the clothing / accessories pieces are named here, so if something interests me, I can just go & buy it too  ...


Thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## KittieKelly

luvlux64 said:


> Love this Ms KK  ... so sexy & beautiful



Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

Wild Fox - top
Target - shorts
Chanel - jacket, bag
Converse - sneakers


----------



## BelleMort

Day to Night


----------



## Vanana

Chanel bright blue caviar flap, Limited ankle pants, pink H&M jacket with cranes, shoes 9 West (I think)


----------



## Antonia

BelleMort said:


> Day to Night


BelleMort, if you don't already have a fashion blog, you should start one, seriously!   I wish I had someplace to go to wear such beautiful dresses!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

BelleMort said:


> Day to Night



This should be in a magazine


----------



## Vanana

Try not to judge the hair today


----------



## BelleMort

Antonia said:


> BelleMort, if you don't already have a fashion blog, you should start one, seriously!   I wish I had someplace to go to wear such beautiful dresses!!



Thank you so much! I’ve actually always hoped to start one but my fiancé works a lot and so most of the time I have to take selfies to record my outfits. Maybe one day though! 



Sheikha Latifa said:


> This should be in a magazine


Thank you so much!


----------



## BelleMort

Poolside


----------



## BelleMort

Getting ready for our last night out


----------



## BelleMort

Vanana said:


> Try not to judge the hair today
> View attachment 4091138



That Chanel


----------



## snibor

BelleMort said:


> Getting ready for our last night out



Stunning!  Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> Poolside



Beautiful always! And ditto what everyone else said 
How do you get such perfect pictures? They look so professional and magazine worthy, do you have your own photographer?


----------



## KittieKelly

Zara - tweed set
Chanel - sneakers, etc.
Hermes - bag


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing an Old Navy Dress and Nine West shoes:


----------



## Vanana

One more since I just got this and had the try on photos. Inspired by the gorgeous @BelleMort and her sunny dress which she generously shared the style info, but unfortunately sold out in the yellow color  I don’t give up so have found this dress instead to appease myself for the “need” after seeing the super enabling photos from her   there was no unseeing that photo... brain: “must get pretty happy yellow dress...!”


----------



## Vanana

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4091492
> 
> 
> Zara - tweed set
> Chanel - sneakers, etc.
> Hermes - bag


Twins in the jacket!!! It’s one of their best IMO! Love how you mix and match the chanel cjs so well across seasons


----------



## Vanana

BelleMort said:


> Poolside


Damn!!!! That’s gorgeous as usual!!


----------



## Vanana

BelleMort said:


> Getting ready for our last night out


I love you guys as a couple!!! You both know how to have fun with fashion and wear them so well!!! I am still working to get my husband to reduce cargo shorts wear and why no dress socks with sneakers


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4091492
> 
> 
> Zara - tweed set
> Chanel - sneakers, etc.
> Hermes - bag



You always look awesome!


----------



## KittieKelly

Vanana said:


> One more since I just got this and had the try on photos. Inspired by the gorgeous @BelleMort and her sunny dress which she generously shared the style info, but unfortunately sold out in the yellow color  I don’t give up so have found this dress instead to appease myself for the “need” after seeing the super enabling photos from her   there was no unseeing that photo... brain: “must get pretty happy yellow dress...!”
> 
> View attachment 4091590
> View attachment 4091591



Gorgeous! It looks so light and comfortable, and so pretty 



Vanana said:


> Twins in the jacket!!! It’s one of their best IMO! Love how you mix and match the chanel cjs so well across seasons



Thank you 
Aren't Zara's tweed great? I was pleasantly surprised by the quality. I keep checking for more styles, I'm obsessing over tweed lately


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> You always look awesome!



Thank you


----------



## Vanana

KittieKelly said:


> Gorgeous! It looks so light and comfortable, and so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> Aren't Zara's tweed great? I was pleasantly surprised by the quality. I keep checking for more styles, I'm obsessing over tweed lately


Thank you! 

Also I love dressing tweed down and in unexpected ways. I find tweed with leather pants quite fun and goes surprisingly well due to the contrast. You are a fun dresser and never boring too so I believe your tweed styling will be exceptionally fun!


----------



## BelleMort

snibor said:


> Stunning!  Enjoy your vacation!



Thank you! 



Vanana said:


> I love you guys as a couple!!! You both know how to have fun with fashion and wear them so well!!! I am still working to get my husband to reduce cargo shorts wear and why no dress socks with sneakers



Thank you so much!!  Lol I think both of our styles have come a long way since undergrad when we met. 



KittieKelly said:


> Beautiful always! And ditto what everyone else said
> How do you get such perfect pictures? They look so professional and magazine worthy, do you have your own photographer?



Aww thank you! especially coming from a style maven like yourself!  And no I don’t, but I wish lol! We actually just use the iPhone X camera. As long as we take it in good lighting the pictures seem to come out really well. But I’d love your alternative instead.


----------



## BelleMort

Vanana said:


> One more since I just got this and had the try on photos. Inspired by the gorgeous @BelleMort and her sunny dress which she generously shared the style info, but unfortunately sold out in the yellow color  I don’t give up so have found this dress instead to appease myself for the “need” after seeing the super enabling photos from her   there was no unseeing that photo... brain: “must get pretty happy yellow dress...!”
> 
> View attachment 4091590
> View attachment 4091591



I love this so much!!  It’s funny I saw this dress and was considering it too, but you look even better than the model! This might be a circle of inspiration since now I feel the itch to get it!


----------



## BelleMort

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4091492
> 
> 
> Zara - tweed set
> Chanel - sneakers, etc.
> Hermes - bag



I’ve been loving your tweed ensembles lately! Zara has been really hitting it out of the park this season. I got a set last season but there are so many gorgeous ones I don’t even know which to pick this season. But your pics are definitely inspiration!


----------



## Vanana

BelleMort said:


> I love this so much!!  It’s funny I saw this dress and was considering it too, but you look even better than the model! This might be a circle of inspiration since now I feel the itch to get it!


Get it get it!!! It would look sensational on you!  We have very different body types  so i always appreciate how well your figure brings out the best of the dresses  

I must ask, how many closets/rooms do you have for your amazing wardrobe, and which one is the largest that I may possibly disappear into and not get found too soon playing dress up?


----------



## Antonia

BelleMort said:


> Getting ready for our last night out


HOT HOT HOT!!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Vanana said:


> One more since I just got this and had the try on photos. Inspired by the gorgeous @BelleMort and her sunny dress which she generously shared the style info, but unfortunately sold out in the yellow color  I don’t give up so have found this dress instead to appease myself for the “need” after seeing the *super enabling photos* from her   there was no unseeing that photo... brain: “must get pretty happy yellow dress...!”
> 
> View attachment 4091590
> View attachment 4091591


_BOTH_ you and BelleMort are enablers, lol!!


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you! especially coming from a style maven like yourself!  And no I don’t, but I wish lol! We actually just use the iPhone X camera. As long as we take it in good lighting the pictures seem to come out really well. But I’d love your alternative instead.



You have a knack for taking beautiful pictures, and your so photogenic! 
I tried taking a selfie once and I came out looking like an alien lol
You can make your own calendar


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> I’ve been loving your tweed ensembles lately! Zara has been really hitting it out of the park this season. I got a set last season but there are so many gorgeous ones I don’t even know which to pick this season. But your pics are definitely inspiration!



Thank you 
Yep Zara has been coming out with some real goodies. I try and get the matching skirts whenever I can. 
I also took a risk and ordered several tweed sets from Aliexpress, and I must say they are adorable, and their skirts are a bit shorter so it makes it look sexier


----------



## KittieKelly

Vanana said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Also I love dressing tweed down and in unexpected ways. I find tweed with leather pants quite fun and goes surprisingly well due to the contrast. You are a fun dresser and never boring too so I believe your tweed styling will be exceptionally fun!



Yes it can pair so easily with just about anything, and I just love the textures and different materials woven in. It's also the perfect weight for in between weather


----------



## rainyarch

Lubina said:


> Can anyone ID this dress? Of course a knockoff version appears on ali express. I guessed D & G or Roksanda Ilincic but so far no luck making a positive ID.
> Thanks!



Hi @Lubina It's by Alice + Olivia, called 'Bethany'.


----------



## Lubina

rainyarch said:


> Hi @Lubina It's by Alice + Olivia, called 'Bethany'.
> View attachment 4092568



Thanks!


----------



## BelleMort

Vanana said:


> Get it get it!!! It would look sensational on you!  We have very different body types  so i always appreciate how well your figure brings out the best of the dresses
> 
> I must ask, how many closets/rooms do you have for your amazing wardrobe, and which one is the largest that I may possibly disappear into and not get found too soon playing dress up?



Haha you’re such an enabler .
I actually have four closets.... but only use two for clothing. One is for shoes and the other is for coats. And that’s fine as long as I can play in your amazing Chanel collection .



Antonia said:


> HOT HOT HOT!!!!!



Thank you so much. You’re so sweet!! 



KittieKelly said:


> You have a knack for taking beautiful pictures, and your so photogenic!
> I tried taking a selfie once and I came out looking like an alien lol
> You can make your own calendar



Lol I doubt that, you always look stunning in your OOTD 



KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> Yep Zara has been coming out with some real goodies. I try and get the matching skirts whenever I can.
> I also took a risk and ordered several tweed sets from Aliexpress, and I must say they are adorable, and their skirts are a bit shorter so it makes it look sexier



I love how you mix things up. I saw a couple a few years back on there...but sometimes I just feel frustrated at the idea of waiting a month to receive my stuff lol. They never have expedited shipping.


----------



## BelleMort

Back in the US! Day at the museum.


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> Haha you’re such an enabler .
> I actually have four closets.... but only use two for clothing. One is for shoes and the other is for coats. And that’s fine as long as I can play in your amazing Chanel collection .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. You’re so sweet!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I doubt that, you always look stunning in your OOTD
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you mix things up. I saw a couple a few years back on there...but sometimes I just feel frustrated at the idea of waiting a month to receive my stuff lol. They never have expedited shipping.




Thank you 
And yes it's true, the wait time is so long. Occasionally I will get it in three weeks, but that's being lucky, usually it is a month wait. By that time I forget about it and I'm happy to find a surprise in my mailbox 



BelleMort said:


> Back in the US! Day at the museum.



The two of you are the perfect couple! You compliment each other so well....you are both gorgeous!!
I love everything, but that bag did catch my eye, it's beautiful


----------



## KittieKelly

Target - button up dress that I tucked into my shorts 
Guess - shorts
Christian Louboutin - shoes
Maison Margiela - bag, my new favorite bag. I'm in love with this one, it's so squishy and soft...it's designed after an airline pillow


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Going out for dinner with some friends 

Dress: Zara
Heels: H&M (best block heels ever


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4093716
> View attachment 4093717
> 
> 
> 
> Target - button up dress that I tucked into my shorts
> Guess - shorts
> Christian Louboutin - shoes
> Maison Margiela - bag, my new favorite bag. I'm in love with this one, it's so squishy and soft...it's designed after an airline pillow



So fresh for summer!  KK you know I adore your fur collection but your bag collection seems just as exquisite. So many different designers. Purse and fur envy [emoji173]️


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> So fresh for summer!  KK you know I adore your fur collection but your bag collection seems just as exquisite. So many different designers. Purse and fur envy [emoji173]️



Thank you 
I'm trying to cut down, but there is always a bag calling my name, not good!


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> I'm trying to cut down, but there is always a bag calling my name, not good!


Or good depending how you look at it. Ha!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Or good depending how you look at it. Ha!



Ha ha true!


----------



## BelleMort

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> And yes it's true, the wait time is so long. Occasionally I will get it in three weeks, but that's being lucky, usually it is a month wait. By that time I forget about it and I'm happy to find a surprise in my mailbox
> 
> 
> The two of you are the perfect couple! You compliment each other so well....you are both gorgeous!!
> I love everything, but that bag did catch my eye, it's beautiful



Lol I need to work on forgetting about the purchase then. And thank you!!


----------



## loveydovey35

I really should have taken a pic while using a full size mirror, but forgot, almost got caught by the boss as he was walking by... 
Loving this thread and feeling inspired by the beautiful and SUPER fashionable outfits!

Outfit Details--
Pants: Rag & Bone
Blazer: Rag and Bone
Top: Alice & Olivia
Shoes: C. Louboutin


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Landed in Vegas last week, this is typical of my travel outfits (either this or a black midi dress)
white jeans - Mother
black tee - Helmut by Helmut Lang
black jelly sandals - old Rebecca Minkoff
scarf - vintage Gucci
gold crossbody bag & orange tote bag - Longchamp
medallion necklace - Etsy


----------



## Antonia

BelleMort said:


> Back in the US! Day at the museum.


BelleMort, I think everyone will agree not only do you have amazing wardrobe style (both you and your man) but I love how you change up your hair as well!


----------



## KittieKelly

Forever21 - top, pants
Alexandre Birman - shoes (python)
Chanel - bag


----------



## euki

Hi! 
Can someone id these floral dresses?
Thank you


----------



## ScottyGal

Dress - H&M
Bag - Karl Lagerfeld with LV key pouch 
She's - Primark


----------



## luvlux64

Been busy lately, I have to keep up with all your beautiful ootds  ... driving to Niagara Falls today for a day trip...
White Tee: Banana Republic 
Shorts: Guess
Footwear: Valentino 
Accessories: Hermes belt, hermes bag
Armcandy: Rolex watch, Cartier Love bracelet & Hermes bracelet


----------



## Luv n bags

BelleMort said:


> Getting ready for our last night out



Love your dress! You two look like models.


----------



## BelleMort

Antonia said:


> BelleMort, I think everyone will agree not only do you have amazing wardrobe style (both you and your man) but I love how you change up your hair as well!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## BelleMort

tigertrixie said:


> Love your dress! You two look like models.


 
Lol thanks but I wish! You’re too sweet!


----------



## BelleMort

loveydovey35 said:


> I really should have taken a pic while using a full size mirror, but forgot, almost got caught by the boss as he was walking by...
> Loving this thread and feeling inspired by the beautiful and SUPER fashionable outfits!
> 
> Outfit Details--
> Pants: Rag & Bone
> Blazer: Rag and Bone
> Top: Alice & Olivia
> Shoes: C. Louboutin



Welcome! I remember you from the Loubs forum! ​


----------



## BelleMort

Brunching on a Tuesday


----------



## snibor

BelleMort said:


> Brunching on a Tuesday



Gorgeous couple.  You can sense the happiness through both your smiles!


----------



## BelleMort

snibor said:


> Gorgeous couple.  You can sense the happiness through both your smiles!



Aww thank you so much!!


----------



## loveydovey35

Thank you!!! I have been popping in and out, thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## loveydovey35

Todays outfit - Black Halo dress


----------



## loveydovey35

luvlux64 said:


> Been busy lately, I have to keep up with all your beautiful ootds  ... driving to Niagara Falls today for a day trip...
> White Tee: Banana Republic
> Shorts: Guess
> Footwear: Valentino
> Accessories: Hermes belt, hermes bag
> Armcandy: Rolex watch, Cartier Love bracelet & Hermes bracelet
> View attachment 4097464



Love the beautiful handbag, lovely color.


----------



## Emes

BelleMort said:


> Brunching on a Tuesday



Always STUNNING!


----------



## KittieKelly

Forever21 - top
Alliexpress - tweed set
Louis Vuitton - sneakers
Hermes - bag


----------



## BelleMort

Emes said:


> Always STUNNING!



Thank you!!


----------



## luvlux64

loveydovey35 said:


> Love the beautiful handbag, lovely color.


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Max Mara bag with target shoes


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Boohoo
Jacket - Boohoo
Jeans - Topshop
Boots - H&M
Bag - Gucci


----------



## KittieKelly

Veronica Beard - tweed set
Gucci - sneakers
Dolce & Gabbana - bag


----------



## Vanana

Few outfits


----------



## MademoiselleA

so many gorgeous and stylish women here. Hello everyone!!! just found this thread and loving it here


----------



## finer_woman

BelleMort said:


> Day to Night


Love the clutch


----------



## ScottyGal

Yesterday's outfit
Top - Boohoo
Skirt - Primark
Trainers - Kurt Geiger
Bag - Karl Lagerfeld


----------



## BelleMort

finer_woman said:


> Love the clutch



Thank you!


----------



## the_comfortista

Jumpsuit - Pure Collection
Shoes - Nine West


----------



## luvlux64

Airport ootd


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

oversized white button-up shirt - Madewell
tan pants - Vince
brown heels - Christian Louboutin
neck scarf - vintage Gucci


----------



## luvlux64

While everyone is wearing hiking outfits, this is my Grand Canyon ootd  
Dress: Guess
Clutch with chain: Chanel
Slides: Valentino


----------



## BelleMort

Last night


----------



## BelleMort

Summer days


----------



## Antonia

As soon as I can get a better phone with a better camera, I will try to contribute to this thread....you've all inspired me!


----------



## KittieKelly

the_comfortista said:


> Jumpsuit - Pure Collection
> Shoes - Nine West
> View attachment 4103266



OMG love the bag!!


----------



## BelleMort

Antonia said:


> As soon as I can get a better phone with a better camera, I will try to contribute to this thread....you've all inspired me!



Can’t wait for you to join us!


----------



## KittieKelly

Forever21 - dress
Alice & Olivia - shoes
Maison Margiela - bag


----------



## BelleMort

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4105605
> 
> 
> Forever21 - dress
> Alice & Olivia - shoes
> Maison Margiela - bag



Cute shoes!


----------



## Luv n bags

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4105605
> 
> 
> Forever21 - dress
> Alice & Olivia - shoes
> Maison Margiela - bag



@KittieKelly, how long did it take you to lace those babies up?


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> Cute shoes!



Thank you 



tigertrixie said:


> @KittieKelly, how long did it take you to lace those babies up?



No time, they're pre-laced with a zipper in the back


----------



## Antonia

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4105605
> 
> 
> Forever21 - dress
> Alice & Olivia - shoes
> Maison Margiela - bag


Killer shoes!!


----------



## Luv n bags

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> No time, they're pre-laced with a zipper in the back



Awesome! I love them!


----------



## KittieKelly

Antonia said:


> Killer shoes!!



Thank you 



tigertrixie said:


> Awesome! I love them!



Thank you


----------



## BelleMort

Yesterday


----------



## luvlux64

Dinner & a show in Vegas last night 
Top: Wayf
Pants: Just Black 
Sneakers: Christian Dior
Clutch with chain: Chanel
Accessories: Hermes belt & bracelet 
Happy Hump Day guys


----------



## KittieKelly

Target - dress
Christian Louboutin - shoes
Fendi - bag charm
Hermes - bag


----------



## fashionheelschic

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4107529
> 
> 
> Target - dress
> Christian Louboutin - shoes
> Fendi - bag charm
> Hermes - bag


Love the outfit!


----------



## pwecious_323

Can Anyone id this dress wore by Melody Liu? Thanks.


----------



## pwecious_323

Anyone can Id this dress or find something similar? Everything including the shoes are on point!


----------



## the_comfortista

KittieKelly said:


> OMG love the bag!!



Thank you!  I love it too!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

You ladies are so stylish and gorgeous!! I don't know why I haven't seen this thread before!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Antonia

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4107529
> 
> 
> Target - dress
> Christian Louboutin - shoes
> Fendi - bag charm
> Hermes - bag


Love how you mix high/low!  BTW, you forgot to mention your H bracelet!   Gorg!!


----------



## meowmix318

Hello tpf members. Can someone give me some outfits for humid weather? I will be traveling to Washington DC in a few weeks and would love to see some fashionably yet perfect outfits for the humidity. Thank you in advance 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mdcx

meowmix318 said:


> Hello tpf members. Can someone give me some outfits for humid weather? I will be traveling to Washington DC in a few weeks and would love to see some fashionably yet perfect outfits for the humidity. Thank you in advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Perhaps not super fashionable but I find a sleeveless fine cotton maxi sundress to be perfect. A light cardigan to cover your shoulders from the sun if you are fair like me.


----------



## KittieKelly

somewhereinna said:


> Love the outfit!



Thank you 



Antonia said:


> Love how you mix high/low!  BTW, you forgot to mention your H bracelet!   Gorg!!



Thank you, and oops..yep forgot that one...and forgot to mention the Chanel necklace 



meowmix318 said:


> Hello tpf members. Can someone give me some outfits for humid weather? I will be traveling to Washington DC in a few weeks and would love to see some fashionably yet perfect outfits for the humidity. Thank you in advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



I live in a humid climate, this week has been about 70-90% humidity. I don't think of it much and just wear whatever 
But it does help to wear sandals, or open toed shoes. I find if your feet are cool it helps cool down the rest of you


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

meowmix318 said:


> Hello tpf members. Can someone give me some outfits for humid weather? I will be traveling to Washington DC in a few weeks and would love to see some fashionably yet perfect outfits for the humidity. Thank you in advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I agree with dresses. When in Vegas a few weeks ago the temperatures were in the high/mid 90s (but Vegas is not very humid). I packed 4 dresses (3 knee-length and 1 midi) and was very cool and comfortable. My advice is to pack some breezy dresses that do not cling too much, with some metallic or leather sandals, and you will be very stylish! One of my favorite dress styles is a polo dress, good ventilation but fitted enough to give me some shape. Lacoste makes awesome ones. I have also worn dresses in August in Florida. Good luck and have fun on your trip!


----------



## meowmix318

Thank you ladies for chiming in on clothing and shoe suggestions for the humid weather. I greatly appreciate your expertise and hope I don't get too overwhelmed and sweaty during my trip in a few weeks 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BelleMort

meowmix318 said:


> Thank you ladies for chiming in on clothing and shoe suggestions for the humid weather. I greatly appreciate your expertise and hope I don't get too overwhelmed and sweaty during my trip in a few weeks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



It gets super humid where I am, and I also agree with dresses and skirts. Jeans and pants in heat tends to get very sweaty. Breathable fabrics like cotton and silk are probably the most refreshing, but I also find chiffonish polyester to be light and breezy as well.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

View attachment 4108457


----------



## rainyarch

pwecious_323 said:


> Can Anyone id this dress wore by Melody Liu? Thanks.



@pwecious_323 It's Zimmermann Kali Daisy playsuit


----------



## KittieKelly

The shorts are a lil big on this one....good excuse to eat right? LOL

Alliexpress - tweed short set
Louis Vuitton - sneakers
Croc bag


----------



## Smart.

ID on these sunglasses? Thank you!


----------



## Allshinythings

Top: Kate spade 
Pants: GAP
Shoes: Tory Burch


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

wearing scarves today!


----------



## pianolize

BelleMort said:


> Summer days


I love your bag, especially!!! I keep looking at the straw circle bags, since I love straw AND circle bags!!!!!! 
On my way to BBQ:


----------



## KittieKelly

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4110905
> View attachment 4110906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing scarves today!



I am in love with that tiger print!!


----------



## Luv n bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4110905
> View attachment 4110906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing scarves today!



The first dress is lovely! Who is it made by?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

tigertrixie said:


> The first dress is lovely! Who is it made by?



It's a large square 100% cotton Saks fifth avenue scarf. Very thin/lightweight for summer.


----------



## Luv n bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It's a large square 100% cotton Saks fifth avenue scarf. Very thin/lightweight for summer.



Very creative!


----------



## Sculli

Parka- Off white x nike mon amour 
Jeans- j brand
Bag- Mansur Gavriel
Sneakers- Nike tekno


----------



## rainyarch

pwecious_323 said:


> Anyone can Id this dress or find something similar? Everything including the shoes are on point!



Hi @pwecious_323 strangely I've found something that may or may not be a copy of the one you posted. It's only difference seems to be the absence of lace on the sleeves.
From 'Living Doll'/BirdsNest


----------



## pwecious_323

rainyarch said:


> Hi @pwecious_323 strangely I've found something that may or may not be a copy of the one you posted. It's only difference seems to be the absence of lace on the sleeves.
> From 'Living Doll'/BirdsNest
> View attachment 4111847



Wow!! Thank you so much!! you're good


----------



## pwecious_323

rainyarch said:


> @pwecious_323 It's Zimmermann Kali Daisy playsuit
> View attachment 4108958



Thank you so much!!! I knew you girls here would be good at this


----------



## KittieKelly

Karl Lagerfeld - tweed dress
Christian Louboutin - shoes
Fendi - bag, charm


----------



## BelleMort

pianolize said:


> I love your bag, especially!!! I keep looking at the straw circle bags, since I love straw AND circle bags!!!!!!
> On my way to BBQ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110915



Thank you! I’m really into them for summer right now too, and yours is so cute as well!


----------



## BelleMort

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4112173
> 
> 
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld - tweed dress
> Christian Louboutin - shoes
> Fendi - bag, charm



So cute!


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> So cute!



Thank you


----------



## jcnc

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4112173
> 
> 
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld - tweed dress
> Christian Louboutin - shoes
> Fendi - bag, charm


Loving your summer styles


----------



## KittieKelly

jcnc said:


> Loving your summer styles



Thank you


----------



## BindiBabe

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4112173
> 
> 
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld - tweed dress
> Christian Louboutin - shoes
> Fendi - bag, charm



Simply beautiful, Ms KittieK.


----------



## KittieKelly

BindiBabe said:


> Simply beautiful, Ms KittieK.



Aww thank you


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a Chicwish dress and Amazon bag:


----------



## BindiBabe

No designer wear but I’m a big fan of Adidas 3-stripes - I really like the creative way they play around with those stripes and also their use of rather soft and flowy fabrics in some of their designs. So here’s my nod to the World Cup over these past few days. Also playing around with chain mail bags as little day bags - they have such a nice feel.


----------



## KittieKelly

Free People - top
Veronica Beard - skirt
Charlotte Olympia - shoes
Hermes - bag, charm


----------



## ScottyGal

At the Glasgow Mela festival on Sunday..

Dress - Boohoo
Bag - Louis Vuitton
Shoes - Fitflop 
Belt - Hermes 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Antonia

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4113139
> 
> 
> Free People - top
> Veronica Beard - skirt
> Charlotte Olympia - shoes
> Hermes - bag, charm


I love this look on you!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Antonia said:


> I love this look on you!!!



Yay thank you


----------



## Antonia

So, I decided to post my OOTD even though I have a crappy cell phone/camera because I just posted this in the Zara thread anyway...lol!  This is my new Zara jacket I got on sale (with zara T underneath) and Chanel pants from consignment store, necklace is J. Crew and the shoes are from Nordstrom called Bella Vita.  BTW, everyone here is killin' it with their looks!!  This is becoming one of my favorite threads!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

blouse - Nordstrom
skirt - J. Crew Factory
flats - Christian Louboutin
watch - Michael Kors


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4107529
> 
> 
> Target - dress
> Christian Louboutin - shoes
> Fendi - bag charm
> Hermes - bag



Only you can combine target and Hermes and make it look good


----------



## KittieKelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Only you can combine target and Hermes and make it look good



LOL thank you


----------



## luvlux64

Attending my son’s high school graduation 
Tweed dress: Karl Lagerfeld 
Accessories: Chanel bag & necklace, Hermes sandals & bracelet


----------



## dangerouscurves

To watch the game between Germany and South Korea I had a Balmain T-shirt, Dolce and Gabbana shorts (bought pre-controversial statement from them about gay marriage), Gucci belt, MCM X-tra mini backpack and cheapo White Mountain heels). Too bad Germany lost.


----------



## KittieKelly

Not the best pics.....

Moschino - dress
Gucci - sneakers
Standard Issue - satin jacket
Chanel - clutch


----------



## J_L33

BelleMort said:


> Summer days



LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## J_L33

euki said:


> Hi!
> Can someone id these floral dresses?
> Thank you




Both from Zara, currently on sale:

Blue dress link: https://www.zara.com/us/en/midi-floral-print-dress-p02827864.html


----------



## BelleMort

J_L33 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!



Thank you!


----------



## BelleMort

Antonia said:


> So, I decided to post my OOTD even though I have a crappy cell phone/camera because I just posted this in the Zara thread anyway...lol!  This is my new Zara jacket I got on sale (with zara T underneath) and Chanel pants from consignment store, necklace is J. Crew and the shoes are from Nordstrom called Bella Vita.  BTW, everyone here is killin' it with their looks!!  This is becoming one of my favorite threads!



Love the jacket!


----------



## BelleMort

I believe I can fly...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl




----------



## KittieKelly

Target - dress
Gucci - sandals
Hermes - twilly, rodeo (on a cheap basket bag)


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4120771
> 
> 
> Target - dress
> Gucci - sandals
> Hermes - twilly, rodeo (on a cheap basket bag)


This is a beautiful summer outfit.  Can’t believe it’s a target dress!  Great color green.


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Fourth of July


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> This is a beautiful summer outfit.  Can’t believe it’s a target dress!  Great color green.



Thank you 
Whenever I shop at Target I can't help but look at their clothing. They have some really cute things! and of decent quality for the price and they fit well. I believe this one was 27.99 and made by "A New Day"
I'm a size 6 but they only XS left, I took a chance and luckily it fits very well. It has some elastic and give on the back which gave it some wiggle room. Very comfy


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> Whenever I shop at Target I can't help but look at their clothing. They have some really cute things! and of decent quality for the price and they fit well. I believe this one was 27.99 and made by "A New Day"
> I'm a size 6 but they only XS left, I took a chance and luckily it fits very well. It has some elastic and give on the back which gave it some wiggle room. Very comfy


Lol! $27.99!  I’ve been loving the color green lately. Awesome.


----------



## KittieKelly

luvlux64 said:


> Happy Fourth of July
> View attachment 4120841



This is adorable!!



snibor said:


> Lol! $27.99!  I’ve been loving the color green lately. Awesome.




Green is a very pretty summer color. I love the kelly greens, and seafoam green is my weakness 
It all works well in winter too me thinks


----------



## HopelessBagGirl




----------



## dotty8

luvlux64 said:


> Happy Fourth of July
> View attachment 4120841



Adorable bag


----------



## BelleMort

Pop of color


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

BelleMort said:


> Getting ready for our last night out



Fierce couple.


----------



## luvlux64

This week’s ootd  and suntan difference from day 1 to day 4  ... tgif


----------



## Antonia

BelleMort said:


> Pop of color


Killer legs and shoes!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

cream top - Ann Taylor or LOFT, can't remember!
floral skirt - Dolce & Gabbana (secondhand)
cream block heels - Chloé
bag - Milly


----------



## BelleMort

GaladrielDelabois said:


> Fierce couple.



Thank you!



Antonia said:


> Killer legs and shoes!!



Thank you!


----------



## BelleMort

A little obsessed with wings lately


----------



## KittieKelly

Rag & Bone - top
Forever21 - shorts
Jimmy Choo - sandals
Chanel - bag, belt


----------



## snibor

BelleMort said:


> A little obsessed with wings lately



Are those Sophia Webster shoes?


----------



## BelleMort

snibor said:


> Are those Sophia Webster shoes?



Yes these are the Sophia Webster Talulah, but the version without the feathers. I bought those too but they seemed a bit much so returned them. I’m kinda on a Sophia Webster kick this summer.


----------



## BindiBabe

BelleMort said:


> A little obsessed with wings lately



And the lips look great too! Your whole look is such a fun, summer look.


----------



## divya510

deleted


----------



## dotty8

- *Boutique Moschino* boucle shorts
- *Ferragamo *bag
- *Skiny *white bodysuit (not pictured)
- *Chanel *cammelia brooch 
- *Michael Michael Kors* sneakers


----------



## BelleMort

BindiBabe said:


> And the lips look great too! Your whole look is such a fun, summer look.



Thanks!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

It’s a beautiful day!
Clothing: bought in Korea
Bottom: bought in Japan 
Shoes & Bag: Chanel
Belt: Dior


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Cleaned up to take a OOTD of our summer vacation in Koh Samui, Thailand. 

Dress: Editor’s Market
Sandals: Tory Burch
Pom Pom straw bag: Bali (souvenir from summer 2017)


----------



## BelleMort

Out shopping. Disclaimer: Kittiekelly inspired me to buy these shoes.


----------



## deetee

BelleMort said:


> A little obsessed with wings lately


I have these shoes on my wish list. SO lovely! 
The stores that carry them near me don't have nice colors at the moment.


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Sunday 
Tee: Etsy
Ripped jeans: American Eagle 
Bag & Espadrilles: Chanel


----------



## the_comfortista

Caftan: Emerson Fry
Sandals: Fitflop


----------



## BelleMort

deetee said:


> I have these shoes on my wish list. SO lovely!
> The stores that carry them near me don't have nice colors at the moment.



Thank you! I know what you mean about in-store selection, I think I do 90% of my shoe shopping online these days and just hope they’re as pictured.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Lavender and navy today!
tee- Vince
pants - Vince
loafers - Bettye Muller
blazer (held) - Nordstrom
white shell necklace


----------



## Stephy685

Can anyone ID the blue puffy/ruched sleeve dress?

Thanks!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Lavender and navy today!
> tee- Vince
> pants - Vince
> loafers - Bettye Muller
> blazer (held) - Nordstrom
> white shell necklace
> View attachment 4126350


so classic!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

susanagonzc said:


> so classic!


Thank you!!!


----------



## BindiBabe

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Lavender and navy today!
> tee- Vince
> pants - Vince
> loafers - Bettye Muller
> blazer (held) - Nordstrom
> white shell necklace
> View attachment 4126350


You look lovely in lavender.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Roaming the streets in Tokyo, Japan


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BindiBabe said:


> You look lovely in lavender.


Thank you! I went a little crazy when the lavender trend hit this spring. I have nail polish and a cashmere sweater in lavender too.


----------



## BindiBabe

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you! I went a little crazy when the lavender trend hit this spring. I have nail polish and a cashmere sweater in lavender too.


The colouring suits you.  IIRC, your crochet skirt is shades of lavender too, not so? Btw if you ever get a chance, could you match up your crochet skirt with your burgundy blouse  - it was satin/silk, I think - please and post a pic?  Only if you want to though .


----------



## rainyarch

Stephy685 said:


> Can anyone ID the blue puffy/ruched sleeve dress?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi @Stephy685 it's possibly by Chelsea28, not 100% sure though.


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> Out shopping. Disclaimer: Kittiekelly inspired me to buy these shoes.



They look beautiful on you!! I love the short set, such a pretty combo


----------



## KittieKelly

I've been gone for such a short time and I come back to see such gorgeous outfits ladies!

Been busy with this lil guy 
His name is Luigi and he's an 8 week old Teddy Bear (Shih Tzu x Bichon Frise)





Bcbgmaxazria - top, skirt
Valentino - shoes
Celine - bag

Luigi is wearing his little sailor harness by Alfiepet


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

sundress plus a glass of ice water intentionally poured on it front and back to cool off at the petting zoo during this heat wave!


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> I've been gone for such a short time and I come back to see such gorgeous outfits ladies!
> 
> Been busy with this lil guy
> His name is Luigi and he's an 8 week old Teddy Bear (Shih Tzu x Bichon Frise)
> 
> View attachment 4128827
> View attachment 4128828
> 
> 
> Bcbgmaxazria - top, skirt
> Valentino - shoes
> Celine - bag
> 
> Luigi is wearing his little sailor harness by Alfiepet



Oh so cute!  Luigi is precious!  And I luv your outfit.


----------



## BelleMort

KittieKelly said:


> They look beautiful on you!! I love the short set, such a pretty combo



Thank you! Aww Luigi . So adorable!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

KittieKelly said:


> I've been gone for such a short time and I come back to see such gorgeous outfits ladies!
> 
> Been busy with this lil guy
> His name is Luigi and he's an 8 week old Teddy Bear (Shih Tzu x Bichon Frise)
> 
> View attachment 4128827
> View attachment 4128828
> 
> 
> Bcbgmaxazria - top, skirt
> Valentino - shoes
> Celine - bag
> 
> Luigi is wearing his little sailor harness by Alfiepet



Luigi = [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️

Better watch out, I think we have a little fashionista in the making!!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Oh so cute!  Luigi is precious!  And I luv your outfit.



Thank you 
He had his first vet check today and everyone was making such a fuss over him, you can tell he loved it 



BelleMort said:


> Thank you! Aww Luigi . So adorable!



Thank you 



GeorginaLavender said:


> Luigi = [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> Better watch out, I think we have a little fashionista in the making!!!!



I think so, although he refused to wear the hat!


----------



## Antonia

KittieKelly said:


> I've been gone for such a short time and I come back to see such gorgeous outfits ladies!
> 
> Been busy with this lil guy
> His name is Luigi and he's an 8 week old Teddy Bear (Shih Tzu x Bichon Frise)
> 
> View attachment 4128827
> View attachment 4128828
> 
> 
> Bcbgmaxazria - top, skirt
> Valentino - shoes
> Celine - bag
> 
> Luigi is wearing his little sailor harness by Alfiepet


OMG-Luigi is super adorable!!!  Congrats!!
I love your whole outfit especially the Rockstuds!!!


----------



## Katzilla

BelleMort said:


> Brunching on a Tuesday



Very stylish purple.
Very cute couple!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

KittieKelly said:


> I've been gone for such a short time and I come back to see such gorgeous outfits ladies!
> 
> Been busy with this lil guy
> His name is Luigi and he's an 8 week old Teddy Bear (Shih Tzu x Bichon Frise)
> 
> View attachment 4128827
> View attachment 4128828
> 
> 
> Bcbgmaxazria - top, skirt
> Valentino - shoes
> Celine - bag
> 
> Luigi is wearing his little sailor harness by Alfiepet


I looovvveee you Luigi! He is such a doll!!! Love your outfit too


----------



## Sunshine mama

BelleMort said:


> Brunching on a Tuesday


You two are blazin cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katzilla said:


> Very stylish purple.
> Very cute couple!!


I like your poem!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy Friday the 13th!
orange linen tee - Banana Republic
peach skirt - J. Crew Factory
scarf - Hermés graffiti twilly
flats - Christian Louboutin


----------



## KittieKelly

Antonia said:


> OMG-Luigi is super adorable!!!  Congrats!!
> I love your whole outfit especially the Rockstuds!!!



Thank you 
Rockstuds are such a comfortable shoe! I need them in more colors 



Sunshine mama said:


> I looovvveee you Luigi! He is such a doll!!! Love your outfit too



Luigi says thank you in his baby voice 
and thank you too!


----------



## KittieKelly

Target - skirt, top set
Christian Louboutin - shoes
Dolce & Gabbana - bag


----------



## Stephy685

rainyarch said:


> Hi @Stephy685 it's possibly by Chelsea28, not 100% sure though.
> View attachment 4128736



Thank you!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Zara and YSL tributes


----------



## BelleMort

Katzilla said:


> Very stylish purple.
> Very cute couple!!



Thank you!! 



Sunshine mama said:


> You two are blazin cute!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Pink for the day!


----------



## BelleMort

P.Y.T. said:


> Zara and YSL tributes
> View attachment 4132712
> View attachment 4132713



I love how you dress your baby


----------



## betty.lee

Can anyone ID this top on wendy @wendyslookbook? please and thank you


----------



## Ellapretty

Chicwish top, GUESS jeans, Amazon bag and H&M shoes


----------



## ScottyGal

First night out in Berlin [emoji629]

Dress - River Island 
Shoes - Melissa x Vivienne Westwood
Bag - Louis Vuitton
Necklace - Vivienne Westwood


----------



## ScottyGal

At the Reichstag in Berlin [emoji629]

Dress - Topshop 
Necklace - Vivienne Westwood
Bag - Louis Vuitton
Sunglasses - Ray-Ban


----------



## ScottyGal

Bralet - Missguided
Skirt - Boohoo
Shoes - Melissa x Vivienne Westwood
Bracelets - Pandora


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

H&M tee and pants, silk scarf (don’t know the brand, I bought it in Paris)


----------



## KittieKelly

Forever21 - dress
Gucci - sneakers
Hermes - bag


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - PacSun
Jeans - Topshop
Shoes - Vans 
Bag - Louis Vuitton


----------



## KittieKelly

Charlotte Russe - skirt, top
Christian Louboutin - shoes
Hermes - bag


----------



## Antonia

Love the shoes!!! (and the bag....and the necklace....


----------



## KittieKelly

Antonia said:


> Love the shoes!!! (and the bag....and the necklace....



Thank you


----------



## ScottyGal

Ok I definitely need to start wiping my mirror after spraying hair products [emoji38]

Top - Topshop
Jeans - Topshop
Scarf - Alexander and
Shoes - Vans x Karl Lagerfeld
Bag - Louis Vuitton


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## Antonia

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4138239
> View attachment 4138240
> View attachment 4138241


I love everything!!


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## KittieKelly

Target - dress
Charlotte Olympia - shoes
Gucci - bag


----------



## Antonia

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4139174
> View attachment 4139175


Love this look!  BTW, your little girl is so cute....a fashionista in the making!


----------



## Antonia

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4139179
> 
> 
> Target - dress
> Charlotte Olympia - shoes
> Gucci - bag


OMG that Gucci bag is super adorable!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Antonia said:


> OMG that Gucci bag is super adorable!!



Thank you 
Hubby picked it out for my b-day


----------



## BelleMort

At my sisters nursing school graduation


----------



## meowmix318

BelleMort said:


> At my sisters nursing school graduation


Love the shoes and dress


----------



## Antonia

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> Hubby picked it out for my b-day


Well, he certainly has great taste!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

BelleMort said:


> At my sisters nursing school graduation



Your clutch...love it!


----------



## KittieKelly

Antonia said:


> Well, he certainly has great taste!!!



He must have learned from all my shopping sprees 

But...yesterday he closed the car door on my bare pinky toe...I think it's broken


----------



## Antonia

KittieKelly said:


> He must have learned from all my shopping sprees
> 
> But...yesterday he closed the car door on my bare pinky toe...I think it's broken


Oh my gosh!  I hope you are going to be OK!


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> I've been gone for such a short time and I come back to see such gorgeous outfits ladies!
> 
> Been busy with this lil guy
> His name is Luigi and he's an 8 week old Teddy Bear (Shih Tzu x Bichon Frise)
> 
> View attachment 4128827
> View attachment 4128828
> 
> 
> Bcbgmaxazria - top, skirt
> Valentino - shoes
> Celine - bag
> 
> Luigi is wearing his little sailor harness by Alfiepet


Looking fab as usual, KK!

Luigi is such a doll baby!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Antonia said:


> Oh my gosh!  I hope you are going to be OK!



I'm hopping around 
But it looks like my heel days will be on hold for awhile 



cdtracing said:


> Looking fab as usual, KK!
> 
> Luigi is such a doll baby!!



Thank you 
He's a good little lad


----------



## luvlux64

KittieKelly said:


> I've been gone for such a short time and I come back to see such gorgeous outfits ladies!
> 
> Been busy with this lil guy
> His name is Luigi and he's an 8 week old Teddy Bear (Shih Tzu x Bichon Frise)
> 
> View attachment 4128827
> View attachment 4128828
> 
> 
> Bcbgmaxazria - top, skirt
> Valentino - shoes
> Celine - bag
> 
> Luigi is wearing his little sailor harness by Alfiepet


OMG I love him   ... congratulations!


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Weekend, Fashionistas! 
Ootd: Banana Republic 
Accessories: Valentino shoes, Chanel bag, Hermes bracelet, Cartier bracelet, Rolex watch


----------



## BelleMort

meowmix318 said:


> Love the shoes and dress



Thank you! 



Miso Fine said:


> Your clutch...love it!



Thanks!


----------



## KittieKelly

luvlux64 said:


> OMG I love him   ... congratulations!



Thank you


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Dress: Gap
Bag: Chanel
Shoes: Valentino


----------



## P.Y.T.

Zara & cl


----------



## KittieKelly

P.Y.T. said:


> Zara & cl
> View attachment 4141151
> View attachment 4141152
> View attachment 4141153



Love the bag! and the shoes


----------



## ScottyGal

Practical outfit for me today as I'm just about to head in to work to do some out of hours IT upgrades! Need to add some glam, so bringing Alma with me [emoji16][emoji162]

Top - Nike
Leggings - Nike
Trainers - ASICS
Bag - Louis Vuitton


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## Antonia

May I ask who makes your jeans?  I love them!  They have just the right amount of distressing without going overboard.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Antonia said:


> May I ask who makes your jeans?  I love them!  They have just the right amount of distressing without going overboard.



Zara [emoji4]


----------



## Antonia

P.Y.T. said:


> Zara [emoji4]


Thank you!


----------



## Ellapretty

Chicwish dress and Amazon bag:


----------



## BelleMort

Me and my mama


----------



## snibor

BelleMort said:


> Me and my mama



Both fly as heck!


----------



## Antonia

BelleMort said:


> Me and my mama



You are _BOTH_ so fashionable!  BTW, I think red is your color!!


----------



## lakeshow

BelleMort said:


> Me and my mama



Style runs in the family!
You look like a modern, hotter version of the dancing lady emoji


----------



## BelleMort

snibor said:


> Both fly as heck!


Thank you!! 



Antonia said:


> You are _BOTH_ so fashionable!  BTW, I think red is your color!!



Lol thank you! And it definitely is one of my favorite colors to wear! 



lakeshow said:


> Style runs in the family!
> You look like a modern, hotter version of the dancing lady emoji



Lol thanks I’ll take it haha!


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## KittieKelly

Busted pinky toe 
Hard to be fashionable in a medical boot, and hard trying to find a matched heel height. I was a bit lop sided 

American Eagle - top
Zara - pants
Handmade bag from Etsy
Steve Madden - one shoe


----------



## Antonia

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4145092
> 
> 
> Busted pinky toe
> Hard to be fashionable in a medical boot, and hard trying to find a matched heel height. I was a bit lop sided
> 
> American Eagle - top
> Zara - pants
> Handmade bag from Etsy
> Steve Madden - one shoe


When I saw that you posted on here I was thinking 'I wonder what shoes she's wearing?'  I didn't notice the boot right away because I was distracted by your amazing Chanel bracelet!


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4145092
> 
> 
> Busted pinky toe
> Hard to be fashionable in a medical boot, and hard trying to find a matched heel height. I was a bit lop sided
> 
> American Eagle - top
> Zara - pants
> Handmade bag from Etsy
> Steve Madden - one shoe


Still looking amazing!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

...


----------



## GeorginaLavender

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4145092
> 
> 
> Busted pinky toe
> Hard to be fashionable in a medical boot, and hard trying to find a matched heel height. I was a bit lop sided
> 
> American Eagle - top
> Zara - pants
> Handmade bag from Etsy
> Steve Madden - one shoe



Speedy Recovery [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## mdcx

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4145092
> 
> 
> Busted pinky toe
> Hard to be fashionable in a medical boot, and hard trying to find a matched heel height. I was a bit lop sided
> 
> American Eagle - top
> Zara - pants
> Handmade bag from Etsy
> Steve Madden - one shoe


Looks great. Re. the boot - a flat platform sneaker on the other foot can really help to balance the height of the boot. Otherwise you can end up throwing your back out etc


----------



## KittieKelly

Antonia said:


> When I saw that you posted on here I was thinking 'I wonder what shoes she's wearing?'  I didn't notice the boot right away because I was distracted by your amazing Chanel bracelet!



Thank you 
Shoes will be boring for quite some time. I hope I am able to wear heels again someday otherwise I will be very sad 
And in my boredom I just bought more heels!! 



snibor said:


> Still looking amazing!



Thank you 



GeorginaLavender said:


> Speedy Recovery [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]



Thank you 
All day rest helps! 




mdcx said:


> Looks great. Re. the boot - a flat platform sneaker on the other foot can really help to balance the height of the boot. Otherwise you can end up throwing your back out etc



Thank you, I have a few pairs of platform sneakers. I will try it out 
I did feel quite out of wack. Ugh I'm falling apart


----------



## Luv n bags

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4145092
> 
> 
> Busted pinky toe
> Hard to be fashionable in a medical boot, and hard trying to find a matched heel height. I was a bit lop sided
> 
> American Eagle - top
> Zara - pants
> Handmade bag from Etsy
> Steve Madden - one shoe



We are in the same boat! I still have a boot on and major damage to my foot and ankles[emoji17].  I won’t be able to wear heels for a loooonnnngggg time!


----------



## KittieKelly

Miso Fine said:


> We are in the same boat! I still have a boot on and major damage to my foot and ankles[emoji17].  I won’t be able to wear heels for a loooonnnngggg time!



Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that 
We need to start a boot club


----------



## Luv n bags

KittieKelly said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that
> We need to start a boot club



I actually blinged mine out.  Being a single gal, I have met many men with my boot.


----------



## KittieKelly

Miso Fine said:


> I actually blinged mine out.  Being a single gal, I have met many men with my boot.



Omg hilarious!! It's funny because hubby said I should glue some rhinestones on it the other day 

Here's to  men and boots


----------



## Christofle

Off to watch Trevor Noah this evening


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

Can anyone ID this dress?


----------



## rainyarch

betty.lee said:


> Can anyone ID this top on wendy @wendyslookbook? please and thank you
> View attachment 4132864



Hi @betty.lee the top is called 'Kira' by Staud


----------



## rainyarch

Pink Chanel Frosting said:


> Can anyone ID this dress?



Hi @Pink Chanel Frosting 
It's most likely from Zara


----------



## betty.lee

rainyarch said:


> Hi @betty.lee the top is called 'Kira' by Staud
> View attachment 4147151



Thank you Thank you so much!


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

rainyarch said:


> Hi @Pink Chanel Frosting
> It's most likely from Zara
> View attachment 4147155



That's it! I'd grab it if it weren't sold out, but thank you so much! Now I know to check Zara out more!


----------



## Sol Ryan

Anyone know anything on Sophie’s poncho? I can tell it’s Missoni, but I can’t find anything else....


----------



## jempa1112

Trying to find these leggings and the below dress as well  Thanks!


----------



## Stephy685

Anyone know this swimsuit?


----------



## Antonia

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4187923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever21 - top
> American Eagle - jeans
> Jimmy Choo - shoes
> Prada - bag
> Vince - fox vest
> Fendi - bag charm, Chanel - necklace


This look totally rocks!!  Love love love!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Antonia said:


> This look totally rocks!!  Love love love!!



Thank you


----------



## luvlux64

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4187923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever21 - top
> American Eagle - jeans
> Jimmy Choo - shoes
> Prada - bag
> Vince - fox vest
> Fendi - bag charm, Chanel - necklace


Twinsies on the AE Jeans!


----------



## pjhm

BelleMort said:


> Both are nice but love #2!



Hands down the 2nd one (dress)


----------



## KittieKelly

luvlux64 said:


> Twinsies on the AE Jeans!



Aren't they great  I love them! Great stretch


----------



## luvlux64

KittieKelly said:


> Aren't they great  I love them! Great stretch


I love it! When I got it, hubby asked me “what did you buy from AE?”, I said “A damaged jeans!” Lol


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Topshop
Trousers - Quiz
Shoes - River Island
Bag - Karl Lagerfeld
Jewellery- Tiffany & Co.


----------



## KittieKelly

luvlux64 said:


> I love it! When I got it, hubby asked me “what did you buy from AE?”, I said “A damaged jeans!” Lol



LOL 
When I saw them on the rack I thought they were for children, they were soooo small looking! I went with my size and viola they stretched  perfectly


----------



## KittieKelly

Fenty
Michael Kors
Chanel


----------



## fashionheelschic

BelleMort said:


> Excuse the grainy photos, it was night time. On my way to dinner last night.


What heels are you wearing?


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Dress: Liz Lisa
Shoes: Valentino
Bag: Chanel
Necklace: VCA


----------



## Sunshine mama

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Dress: Liz Lisa
> Shoes: Valentino
> Bag: Chanel
> Necklace: VCA


Love the dress!


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Quiz
Trousers - Quiz
Shoes - River Island
Bag - Karl Lagerfeld
Belt - Hermes
Jewellery - Tiffany, Pandora, Links of London


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

wedding guest outfit:
dress: Diane von Furstenberg "Fleurette"
patent shoes: Stuart Weitzman
medallion necklace and straw bag: Etsy


----------



## KittieKelly

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Dress: Liz Lisa
> Shoes: Valentino
> Bag: Chanel
> Necklace: VCA



Adorable!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Isabel Marant - jumpsuit
Steve Madden - shoes
Necklace I made myself
Fendi - backpack


----------



## ScottyGal

Off to get my eyelashes and brows done [emoji102]

Top - H&M
Jeans - Topshop
Shoes - Vans
Bag - Louis Vuitton


----------



## KittieKelly

Cabi - jacket
Michael Kors - jeans
Jeffrey Campbell - shoes
Amazon - bag, cap
Chanel - necklace, brooch


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the dress!


Hehe thanks! Me too! 


KittieKelly said:


> Adorable!!


Aww thanks!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Romper: MissSelfridge
Bag: Chanel
Shoes: Valentino


----------



## KittieKelly

Rainy day 

Jbrand - denim top
Zara - pants
Jeffrey Campbell - rain hat, freebie w/ a pair of JC shoes
Amazon - necklace, bag
Cape Robin - shoes


----------



## Sunshine mama

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4195762
> View attachment 4195763
> 
> Rainy day
> 
> Jbrand - denim top
> Zara - pants
> Jeffrey Campbell - rain hat, freebie w/ a pair of JC shoes
> Amazon - necklace, bag
> Cape Robin - shoes


Love! Can you give link to the bag?


----------



## KittieKelly

Sunshine mama said:


> Love! Can you give link to the bag?



Sure 

https://www.amazon.com/Acrylic-Tran...8&qid=1537218156&sr=8-3&keywords=bottle+purse


----------



## GeorginaLavender

KittieKelly said:


> Sure
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Acrylic-Tran...8&qid=1537218156&sr=8-3&keywords=bottle+purse



Bowing down at your shopping prowess [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## KittieKelly

GeorginaLavender said:


> Bowing down at your shopping prowess [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].




There are a lot of great finds on Amazon


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper - French Connection
Scarf - Gucci
Jeans - Topshop
Shoes - Vans
Bag - LV


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper - Oasis 
Trousers - Quiz
Shoes - Vans
Bag - LV


----------



## KittieKelly

Forever21 - dress
Louis Vuitton - sneakers
Hermes - bag


----------



## Antonia

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4197671
> 
> Forever21 - dress
> Louis Vuitton - sneakers
> Hermes - bag


The ultimate high/low dressing...F21 mixed with Hermes/LV-love it!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Early-morning photo of me in my "Fall Whites"!
bag- Balenciaga Papier zip
blouse- August Silk
pants - Banana Republic "Sloan"
giraffe-print hair calf heels- Via Spiga


----------



## KittieKelly

Antonia said:


> The ultimate high/low dressing...F21 mixed with Hermes/LV-love it!!



Hehe thank you 
I was carrying a puppy so if he ruined the dress it would be A-OK lol

and throw in the cheapy Amazon earrings too


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Friday guys 

Top: Balmain
Pants: Banana Republic 
Chanel: Espadrilles & Bag
Accessories: Hermes Clic Clac, Burberry watch


----------



## KittieKelly

Anthropology - top
Topshop - skirt, jacket
Burberry - shoes
Alliexpress - bag


----------



## fendifemale

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Early-morning photo of me in my "Fall Whites"!
> bag- Balenciaga Papier zip
> blouse- August Silk
> pants - Banana Republic "Sloan"
> giraffe-print hair calf heels- Via Spiga
> View attachment 4198251


Those heels are EVERYTHING!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

fendifemale said:


> Those heels are EVERYTHING!


Thank you, here are closeups! I got them in 2012, they are the Mona2 style.


----------



## fendifemale

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you, here are closeups! I got them in 2012, they are the Mona2 style.
> View attachment 4202371
> View attachment 4202372


2012! They are holding up excellent.


----------



## KittieKelly

Free People - dress
Eugina Kim - hat
Coach - vest
Sam Edelman - boots
Saint Laurent - bag
Chanel - earrings
(necklace I made myself)


----------



## Knicole

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4202529
> View attachment 4202530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free People - dress
> Eugina Kim - hat
> Coach - vest
> Sam Edelman - boots
> Saint Laurent - bag
> Chanel - earrings
> (necklace I made myself)


Love the contrast of the bag paired with the dress!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Knicole said:


> Love the contrast of the bag paired with the dress!!



Thank you


----------



## Antonia

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4202529
> View attachment 4202530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free People - dress
> Eugina Kim - hat
> Coach - vest
> Sam Edelman - boots
> Saint Laurent - bag
> Chanel - earrings
> (necklace I made myself)


OMG, I love the Saint Laurent bag-it's oxblood or maroon, right?    
Boots are killer too!


----------



## KittieKelly

Antonia said:


> OMG, I love the Saint Laurent bag-it's oxblood or maroon, right?
> Boots are killer too!



Thank you 
I always thought of it as plum, a purplish maroon


----------



## pureplatinum

Can anyone ID the maxi dress and white sandals worn by 2015 Miss Universe Pia Wurtzbach? Photo is from her IG account. Thanks a lot


----------



## KittieKelly

Knox Rose - dress
Jocylyn - vest
Steve Madden - shoes
Hermes - bag, bracelet
Chanel necklace & Tory Burch earrings


----------



## KittieKelly

Where did everyone go?
I don't want to be the only one posting


----------



## meowmix318

KittieKelly said:


> Where did everyone go?
> I don't want to be the only one posting
> 
> [emoji38]


You are very fashionable. I never post because I am shy. But I like this thread for ideas


----------



## KittieKelly

meowmix318 said:


> You are very fashionable. I never post because I am shy. But I like this thread for ideas



I try and hide my face as much as possible, so I know what you mean. I just feel weird if I'm the only one posting 
Oh and thank you


----------



## deetee

Some people are already wrapping their necks in scarves ... and then there was me today


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Happy shopping day in Zara
View attachment 4205853


----------



## Sandra.AT

Me at work..  
Jacket top: from a shop in venice 
Pants and boots: Guess
Bag: LV Brittany Magnolia


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Chinese Warrior said:


> Happy shopping day in Zara
> View attachment 4205853



Hmmm.. I don’t know what happened there..


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Awesome outfits, everyone! TGIF, here's mine:
denim jacket (old) - DKNY Jeans
olive tissue turtleneck - Vince
taupe trousers - Banana Republic
calf hair pumps - Ann Taylor


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going out with the LV new wave scarlet, zara top and jeans, blazer from venice, Boots from humanic


----------



## KittieKelly

Yay everyone is back 
You all look so beautiful.
@ChineseWarrior They are opening a Zara near me, I can't wait. I've always shopped Zara online, so it will be fun to actually be in store for a change 

Todays outfit...
Ebay - top, bottom set
Jagger - shoes
Chanel - bag, necklace, earrings
Ebay - outfit
Jagger - shoes
Chanel - bag, necklace, earrings


----------



## KittieKelly

OMG 
I just relized. I put my pants on backwards 
It had pockets in what I thought was supposed to be in the back, the pockets were supposed to be in the front! LOL
No wonder why it felt baggy near the crotch


----------



## Antonia

KittieKelly said:


> OMG
> I just relized. I put my pants on backwards
> It had pockets in what I thought was supposed to be in the back, the pockets were supposed to be in the front! LOL
> No wonder why it felt baggy near the crotch


OMG!! You are too funny!  Hey it happens to the best of us!   You could always re-take the photo with the pockets in the front!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Antonia said:


> OMG!! You are too funny!  Hey it happens to the best of us!   You could always re-take the photo with the pockets in the front!!



When I wear it again...next year 

I did this a few months ago with my shoes, I had them on the wrong feet. I realized in the parking lot when I wasn't walking right LOL


----------



## Sandra.AT

Top: zara 
Bag: LV new wave
Pants: Guess
Boots: Prada
Jacket: from venice


----------



## ScottyGal

Going to a dog charity fundraiser: 

Scarf - Unknown, was a gift
Jacket - Boohoo
Jeans - Topshop
Shoes - Vans
Bag - Gucci


----------



## GeorginaLavender

_Lee said:


> Going to a dog charity fundraiser:
> 
> Scarf - Unknown, was a gift
> Jacket - Boohoo
> Jeans - Topshop
> Shoes - Vans
> Bag - Gucci
> View attachment 4208092



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ the scarf!!!!


----------



## awayfromblue

_Lee said:


> Going to a dog charity fundraiser:
> 
> Scarf - Unknown, was a gift
> Jacket - Boohoo
> Jeans - Topshop
> Shoes - Vans
> Bag - Gucci
> View attachment 4208092


The scarf is made even better by having your cute dog in the photo too!


----------



## awayfromblue

Blue and green outfit
Cardigan and tank: Jeanswest
Jeans: ASOS Petite
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff
Necklace: Kmart


----------



## KittieKelly

Ebay - top
Helmut Lang - pants
Paul Andew - booties
Celine - bag


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4209477
> 
> 
> Ebay - top
> Helmut Lang - pants
> Paul Andew - booties
> Celine - bag



That too looks so cute!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> That too looks so cute!



Thank you


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

My office OOTD: Welcome to October with a black/orange palette! 
blazer - Club Blazer from Rag & Bone
tee - Vince
pencil skirt - J. Crew
skull flats - Loeffler Randall (old)
nails - OPI It’s A Piazza Cake (yes orange though you can't see them well!)


----------



## Sandra.AT

Coat,pants: guess
Bag : lv montaigne bb freesia
Boots: prada


----------



## Selenet

At a startup event earlier today. I never know what to wear, most people seem to wear t-shirts or turtlenecks, including investors...




Jacket: Chanel (Paris-Bombay collection)
Bag: Fendi
Bag strap: Longchamp
Pants: Uniqlo
Shoes: Minna Parikka




Leather jacket from Turkey
Scarf Riski Studio


----------



## GeorginaLavender

BalenciagaKitte said:


> My office OOTD: Welcome to October with a black/orange palette!
> blazer - Club Blazer from Rag & Bone
> tee - Vince
> pencil skirt - J. Crew
> skull flats - Loeffler Randall (old)
> nails - OPI It’s A Piazza Cake (yes orange though you can't see them well!)
> View attachment 4210210
> View attachment 4210211



Perfect October shoes[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

GeorginaLavender said:


> Perfect October shoes[emoji106][emoji106]


Thank you   this pair is one of my faves! They also made them in patent bone color, but I can't find them on the secondhand market in my size!


----------



## ScottyGal

Ignore the messy background - husband is just out of surgery this week and between doing everything myself and helping him my tidying has gone to pot! [emoji14]

Dress - Boohoo
Jacket - Karl Lagerfeld
Bag - Karl Lagerfeld
Shoes - Primark


----------



## jcnc

_Lee said:


> Ignore the messy background - husband is just out of surgery this week and between doing everything myself and helping him my tidying has gone to pot! [emoji14]
> 
> Dress - Boohoo
> Jacket - Karl Lagerfeld
> Bag - Karl Lagerfeld
> Shoes - Primark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211454


Love ur look and ur jackt is is gorgeous!


----------



## Ellapretty

Some recent outfits:

Ann Taylor Tweed jacket:







Longchamp bag and Chicwish sweater:






H&M outfit and Poppy & Peonies bag:


----------



## essiedub

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4209477
> 
> 
> Ebay - top
> Helmut Lang - pants
> Paul Andew - booties
> Celine - bag




Well, I have to say that you consistently post the most adventurous and stylized outfits..and I mean that in a good way. It’s always a treat to see what you put together! Thanks !


----------



## meowmix318

Ellapretty said:


> Some recent outfits:
> 
> Ann Taylor Tweed jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longchamp bag and Chicwish sweater:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M outfit and Poppy & Peonies bag:


Very classy


----------



## Sandra.AT

Coat: zara 
Boots: prada
Bag: lv new wave mm scarlet
Pants: guess


----------



## KittieKelly

essiedub said:


> Well, I have to say that you consistently post the most adventurous and stylized outfits..and I mean that in a good way. It’s always a treat to see what you put together! Thanks !



Aww thank you so much


----------



## KittieKelly

Target - top
Mother Jeans
Sam Edelman - shoes
Hermes - bag
Chanel - accessories


----------



## awayfromblue

Blouse, scarf and jeans are all Jeanswest!
Shoes are old Marc by Marc Jacobs
Bag: Balenciaga day


----------



## Antonia

My #OOTD:
Zara jacket,
Citizens jeans
Frye booties


----------



## KittieKelly

A little 70's action today 

Zara - sweater, necklace
International Concepts - pants
Jeffrey Campbell - booties
J.W Anderson - bag w/Prada handle


----------



## Antonia

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4213971
> 
> 
> A little 70's action today
> 
> Zara - sweater, necklace
> International Concepts - pants
> Jeffrey Campbell - booties
> J.W Anderson - bag w/Prada handle


OMG I have that necklace in my shopping cart-lol!  Is it heavy?  You look amazing and totally on trend with the 70s look!


----------



## KittieKelly

Antonia said:


> OMG I have that necklace in my shopping cart-lol!  Is it heavy?  You look amazing and totally on trend with the 70s look!



Thank you 
It has some weight to it but it's wearable, for the price it's worth it. Between the sweater, the turtleneck dickie and the necklace I was very uncomfortable anyway lol


----------



## Antonia

It looks like a fun piece of jewelry but I was worried it would be so heavy and cumbersome, so thanks for the info!


----------



## KittieKelly

Antonia said:


> It looks like a fun piece of jewelry but I was worried it would be so heavy and cumbersome, so thanks for the info!



Your welcome


----------



## ScottyGal

Going out for drinks with a friend

Top - Primark
Jeans - Topshop
Boots - Blonde + Blonde
Bag - Karl Lagerfeld
Belt - Hermes


----------



## BelleMort

Antonia said:


> Both you and your fiance are so photogenic though....someone needs to take notice and do something!!  It does seem a lot of fashion bloggers boyfriends/fiancee's/husbands take their photo's but I also think they might be professional photographers too.  So it helps promote both the blogger and their photographer. Anyway, I'm rambling on but I really feel that you need to just do it!!



Lol thank you so much! Perhaps after we’re done wedding planning/moving. 



somewhereinna said:


> What heels are you wearing?



They are Sophia Webster Madame Butterfly



KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4209477
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> Ebay - top
> Helmut Lang - pants
> Paul Andew - booties
> Celine - bag



I absolutely love this! I wish it was almost fall here


----------



## BelleMort

Been so busy planning 3 weddings / moving I forget to take pics of my outfits lol. But yesterday and today’s outfit.


----------



## meowmix318

BelleMort said:


> Been so busy planning 3 weddings / moving I forget to take pics of my outfits lol. But yesterday and today’s outfit.


Great outfits


----------



## luvlux64

A week late  ... 
Top: Balmain sleeveless tee
Jeans: Levi’s 
Blazer: the fashion Dollz (Balmain inspired)
Accessories: Chanel bag & Espadrilles, Hermes belt


----------



## TommyH

Sry for my Censored face. tody i have looked to stupid in the cam 

Coat: Burberry
Sweater: Burberry
Button Shirt: Burberry
Trouser: jack and jones
Opinions are Welcome


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> I absolutely love this! I wish it was almost fall here



Thank you 
It's on and off right now, some days i'ts chilly Fall weather then the next day it's hot and humid. I prefer the cold weather, more fun to style!


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> Been so busy planning 3 weddings / moving I forget to take pics of my outfits lol. But yesterday and today’s outfit.



You always look so pretty 
I love both dresses but the second one I adore


----------



## KittieKelly

luvlux64 said:


> A week late  ...
> Top: Balmain sleeveless tee
> Jeans: Levi’s
> Blazer: the fashion Dollz (Balmain inspired)
> Accessories: Chanel bag & Espadrilles, Hermes belt
> View attachment 4215120



Love the blazer!


----------



## BelleMort

meowmix318 said:


> Great outfits



Thank you! 



KittieKelly said:


> You always look so pretty
> I love both dresses but the second one I adore



Thank you!  I had that one made for me


----------



## BelleMort

On Sundays we brunch


----------



## luvlux64

KittieKelly said:


> Love the blazer!


Thanks, it’s a good quality dupe !


----------



## ScottyGal

Off to work: 

Cardigan - Burberry
Trousers - Quiz
Shoes - Vans
Bag - Karl Lagerfeld


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I had that one made for me



Oh wow, it's adorable 



luvlux64 said:


> Thanks, it’s a good quality dupe !



It does look very well made


----------



## KittieKelly

ATM Anothony Thomas Melillo - pants
Christian Louboutin - shoes
Gucci - necklace
Hermes - bag


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4216625
> 
> 
> ATM Anothony Thomas Melillo - pants
> Christian Louboutin - shoes
> Gucci - necklace
> Hermes - bag



Not only do you have the most unbelievable fur collection, but your bags!  Wow!  Do you have a special way of storing your bags and keeping track?


----------



## GeorginaLavender

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4216625
> 
> 
> ATM Anothony Thomas Melillo - pants
> Christian Louboutin - shoes
> Gucci - necklace
> Hermes - bag



Such a bomb[emoji378][emoji378][emoji378] outfit!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Not only do you have the most unbelievable fur collection, but your bags!  Wow!  Do you have a special way of storing your bags and keeping track?



Thank you 
My good bags I keep in my main closet, out on the shelves in full display. The lesser bags I have in various places stored in their cases.
Fur season is almost here, I cannot wait! I hate the summer lol



GeorginaLavender said:


> Such a bomb[emoji378][emoji378][emoji378] outfit!!!



Thank you


----------



## ScottyGal

Jacket - Boohoo
Jeans - Topshop
Scarf - Unknown, bought from a market in Tenerife
Bag - Karl Lagerfeld
Trainers - Gucci


----------



## KittieKelly

I know socks are silly but my feet get busted up without them 

BCBGMAXAZRIA - top/skirt set
Moschino - belt
Louis Vuitton - sneakers
Hermes - bag


----------



## GeorginaLavender

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4217653
> 
> 
> I know socks are silly but my feet get busted up without them
> 
> BCBGMAXAZRIA - top/skirt set
> Moschino - belt
> Louis Vuitton - sneakers
> Hermes - bag



Don’t worry—ain’t nobody looking at your socks when that beautiful bright Birkin is winking at everyone [emoji274][emoji274][emoji274].


----------



## KittieKelly

GeorginaLavender said:


> Don’t worry—ain’t nobody looking at your socks when that beautiful bright Birkin is winking at everyone [emoji274][emoji274][emoji274].



LOL hope so


----------



## KittieKelly

BCBGMAXAZRIA - top
Guess - shorts
Guiseppe Zanotti - booties
Chanel - bag


----------



## Tuned83

BelleMort said:


> Been so busy planning 3 weddings / moving I forget to take pics of my outfits lol. But yesterday and today’s outfit.


Really like those blue sandals. Where are they from please?


----------



## BelleMort

Tuned83 said:


> Really like those blue sandals. Where are they from please?



Thank you! They are Sergio Rossi, but I got them like 3 years ago. HTH!


----------



## BelleMort

I also have them in strass but it’s been awhile since I brought those out..


----------



## Antonia

BelleMort said:


> I also have them in strass but it’s been awhile since I brought those out..


OMG those shoes!!!!


----------



## BelleMort

Antonia said:


> OMG those shoes!!!!



Thanks! They’re my fav


----------



## KittieKelly

Karl Lagerfeld - tweed dress, jacket set
Christian Louboutin - shoes
Moschino - bag
Vintage Sable scarf


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4220533
> 
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld - tweed dress, jacket set
> Christian Louboutin - shoes
> Moschino - bag
> Vintage Sable scarf



Yes!  Here comes the fur season!  Looking gorgeous.


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Yes!  Here comes the fur season!  Looking gorgeous.



Hehe I'm so happy! Fall is finally here!


----------



## ScottyGal

Yesterday going out for dinner and drinks [emoji899]️[emoji485]

Jumper - Primark
Skirt - Boohoo
Boots - Primark
Belt - Hermes 
Bag - Louis Vuitton


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4220533
> 
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld - tweed dress, jacket set
> Christian Louboutin - shoes
> Moschino - bag
> Vintage Sable scarf


Truly gorgeous and it's finally fur season. I look forward to seing your fabulous pieces. Love these shoes also. X


----------



## Maracucha

Top & Skirt: Zara
Shoes: L.K Bennet
Bag: Gucci Soho


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> Truly gorgeous and it's finally fur season. I look forward to seing your fabulous pieces. Love these shoes also. X



Thank you 
I know right, after a long boring summer it's time to feel cozy again!


----------



## KittieKelly

Maracucha said:


> Top & Skirt: Zara
> Shoes: L.K Bennet
> Bag: Gucci Soho



Beautiful!


----------



## snibor

Maracucha said:


> Top & Skirt: Zara
> Shoes: L.K Bennet
> Bag: Gucci Soho



Luv this!


----------



## Selenet

On the way to my grandpa's 90th birthday party [emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji173]️

Dress: Riski Studio
Leather jacket from Istanbul
Scarf, bag: Louis Vuitton
Shoes: Chanel


----------



## luvlux64

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4221960
> 
> View attachment 4221961
> 
> 
> On the way to my grandpa's 90th birthday party [emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji173]️
> 
> Dress: Riski Studio
> Leather jacket from Istanbul
> Scarf, bag: Louis Vuitton
> Shoes: Chanel


Beautiful Fall photo


----------



## Maracucha

KittieKelly said:


> Beautiful!





snibor said:


> Luv this!



Thank you both❤️❤️❤️


----------



## fashionheelschic

Maracucha said:


> Top & Skirt: Zara
> Shoes: L.K Bennet
> Bag: Gucci Soho


Lovely!


----------



## KittieKelly

Zara - top, vest
Brunello Cucinelli - bag
Jimmy Choo x Off White - boots


----------



## KittieKelly

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4221960
> 
> View attachment 4221961
> 
> 
> On the way to my grandpa's 90th birthday party [emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji173]️
> 
> Dress: Riski Studio
> Leather jacket from Istanbul
> Scarf, bag: Louis Vuitton
> Shoes: Chanel



Love!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Debuting my High Street leopard booties..happy dance[emoji23]

Booties: Stradivarius 
Jeans: Pull&abraded
Cardigan: Zara


----------



## KittieKelly

Target - top
Banana Republic - pants
Free People - coat
Balenciaga - bag
Versace - booties


----------



## KittieKelly

Alice & Olivia - top
BCBGMAXAZRIA - skirt
Stuart Weitzman - boots
Croc bag, fox jacket


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4226039
> View attachment 4226040
> 
> Alice & Olivia - top
> BCBGMAXAZRIA - skirt
> Stuart Weitzman - boots
> Croc bag, fox jacket



I just fell over. Croc bag and fox jacket!  Perfection!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> I just fell over. Croc bag and fox jacket!  Perfection!



 Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Looking good, KK.  Love the combination of the croc bag & the fox coat!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Looking good, KK.  Love the combination of the croc bag & the fox coat!



Yay thank you 

Fall is finally here!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Alright, this will be Disneyland Shanghai outfit for Sunday. Going to surprise DD for her birthday. 

Cardigan: Forever 21
Scarf: Stradivarius 
Jeans: Zara
Black booties: Zara

Can you tell DD is the creative sort?


----------



## TommyH

Trouser : H and M
Jacket: Burberry 
Sweatshirt: Burberry 
Bottom Shirt :Burberry 
Bag: Burberry 

Any meaning ore opinions to my outfit ?


----------



## KittieKelly

TommyH said:


> Trouser : H and M
> Jacket: Burberry
> Sweatshirt: Burberry
> Bottom Shirt :Burberry
> Bag: Burberry
> 
> Any meaning ore opinions to my outfit ?
> View attachment 4226786



Love the bag!


----------



## meowmix318

TommyH said:


> Trouser : H and M
> Jacket: Burberry
> Sweatshirt: Burberry
> Bottom Shirt :Burberry
> Bag: Burberry
> 
> Any meaning ore opinions to my outfit ?
> View attachment 4226786


Love the red sweater and love your choice in bag with this outfit


----------



## KittieKelly

Alice & Olivia - top
Zara - tweed set
Chanel - bag/muff, sneakers, accessories


----------



## TommyH

KittieKelly said:


> Love the bag!





meowmix318 said:


> Love the red sweater and love your choice in bag with this outfit


Thank You both


----------



## Allshinythings

Top: club Monaco
Pants: Zara
Shoes: Tory Burch 
Purse: Louis vitton


----------



## Inuit

BelleMort said:


> I also have them in strass but it’s been awhile since I brought those out..


You look so lovely. Everything on point.


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a chicwish coat, Steve Madden shoes and an Amazon fashion bag:


----------



## KittieKelly

Helmut Lang - pants
Christian Louboutin - shoes
Witch and Knight - coat
Hermes - bag, belt


----------



## KittieKelly

Target - top
Balmain - skirt
Gucci - coat
Fisherman's cap from Amazon
Teddy Blake - bag w/Fendi witch
Joe's - shoes


----------



## cdtracing

Oh, what a fabulous look, KK.


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Oh, what a fabulous look, KK.



Thank you


----------



## karylicious

Can anyone ID these glasses ?


----------



## KittieKelly

Naked Wardrobe - dress
Christian Louboutin - boots
Neiman Marcus - coat
Gucci - bag


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4234048
> View attachment 4234049
> 
> 
> Naked Wardrobe - dress
> Christian Louboutin - boots
> Neiman Marcus - coat
> Gucci - bag


Love this!!  Your Gucci bag is awesome!  And that coat....love it!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Love this!!  Your Gucci bag is awesome!  And that coat....love it!



Thank you


----------



## Antonia

*I wore this to work today:
The Row jacket
H&M blouse
Citizens of Humanity jeans
Chloe boots
Hermes CDC cuff*


----------



## Annabel Lee

Can anyone identify Sienna Miller’s blouse from this LV event? Thank you!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4234048
> View attachment 4234049
> 
> 
> Naked Wardrobe - dress
> Christian Louboutin - boots
> Neiman Marcus - coat
> Gucci - bag



This bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Ok, coat is fabulous too [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Selenet

Dress Karen Millen
Jacket: Isabel Marant
Backpack Marc Jacobs
Shoes ?
Cat necklace 2nd hand




Coat Burberry
Shoes Trussardi
Fur gloves
Scarf Riski Studio

It's getting cold here!


----------



## KittieKelly

GeorginaLavender said:


> This bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Ok, coat is fabulous too [emoji6][emoji6]



 Thank you 





Selenet said:


> View attachment 4235511
> 
> 
> Dress Karen Millen
> Jacket: Isabel Marant
> Backpack Marc Jacobs
> Shoes ?
> Cat necklace 2nd hand
> 
> View attachment 4235518
> 
> 
> Coat Burberry
> Shoes Trussardi
> Fur gloves
> Scarf Riski Studio
> 
> It's getting cold here!



Love both!


----------



## Avril

Can anybody ID Erin’s stripey dress from this week’s episode of Blue Bloods, please? TIA!


----------



## KittieKelly

Neiman Marcus - top
Michael Kors - skirt
Gucci - jacket
Fendi - bag, mules


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4237062
> View attachment 4237063
> 
> 
> Neiman Marcus - top
> Michael Kors - skirt
> Gucci - jacket
> Fendi - bag, mules


Great look, KK!  Your Gucci is one of my favorites!!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Great look, KK!  Your Gucci is one of my favorites!!



Thank you 
I was so happy to wear it again!


----------



## Antonia

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4229972
> View attachment 4229973
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang - pants
> Christian Louboutin - shoes
> Witch and Knight - coat
> Hermes - bag, belt


This coat is amazing and I love how the ring matches it!


----------



## KittieKelly

Antonia said:


> This coat is amazing and I love how the ring matches it!



Thank You 
I got the ring from Evine TV, I believe the stone is Chalcedony.


----------



## KittieKelly

Topshop - sweatshirt dress
Dolce & Gabbana - boots
Diane Von Furstenberg - coat
Chanel - accessories
Hermes - bag


----------



## Antonia

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4237998
> View attachment 4237999
> 
> 
> Topshop - sweatshirt dress
> Dolce & Gabbana - boots
> Diane Von Furstenberg - coat
> Chanel - accessories
> Hermes - bag


Let me know when you get sick of those boots and that bag....and that necklace.....


----------



## KittieKelly

Antonia said:


> Let me know when you get sick of those boots and that bag....and that necklace.....



Ok


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

My newest purchase: Theory plaid dress
heels: Via Spiga
black heart onyx necklace: Tiffany & Co.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Belt: MNG
Shoes:Valentino Rockstud 
Bag: Lady Dior
Necklace: Van Cleef


----------



## Flip88

BalenciagaKitte said:


> My newest purchase: Theory plaid dress
> heels: Via Spiga
> black heart onyx necklace: Tiffany & Co.
> View attachment 4238520
> View attachment 4238521
> View attachment 4238519


Gorgeous. Love the shoes. 





KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4237998
> View attachment 4237999
> 
> 
> Topshop - sweatshirt dress
> Dolce & Gabbana - boots
> Diane Von Furstenberg - coat
> Chanel - accessories
> Hermes - bag


Is that mink? It's really nice.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Flip88 said:


> Gorgeous. Love the shoes. Is that mink? It's really nice.


Thank you!


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> Gorgeous. Love the shoes. Is that mink? It's really nice.



Thanks 
It's rex rabbit


----------



## KittieKelly

Rag & Bone - top
Candies - skirt
Aliexpress - cardigan, necklace
Balmain - boots
Chanel - bag


----------



## Christofle

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4238830
> View attachment 4238831
> 
> 
> Rag & Bone - top
> Candies - skirt
> Aliexpress - cardigan, necklace
> Balmain - boots
> Chanel - bag



Almost too much fab for a single post


----------



## KittieKelly

Christofle said:


> Almost too much fab for a single post



Thank you


----------



## Antonia

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4238830
> View attachment 4238831
> 
> 
> Rag & Bone - top
> Candies - skirt
> Aliexpress - cardigan, necklace
> Balmain - boots
> Chanel - bag


THOSE BOOTS!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Antonia said:


> THOSE BOOTS!!!



Thank you 
They're phython, and the heel is a bit too high, my calves hurt, but it is so worth it


----------



## chloe_chanel

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4237998
> View attachment 4237999
> 
> 
> Topshop - sweatshirt dress
> Dolce & Gabbana - boots
> Diane Von Furstenberg - coat
> Chanel - accessories
> Hermes - bag


Those boots omg!


----------



## KittieKelly

chloe_chanel said:


> Those boots omg!



Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

Opening Ceremony - top
Aliexpress - sweater
Michael Kors - jeans
Zara - cap
Versace - booties
Target - bag


----------



## Sandra.AT

Sneakers jacket Pants: guess
Bag lv montaigne mm noir


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4240977
> 
> 
> Opening Ceremony - top
> Aliexpress - sweater
> Michael Kors - jeans
> Zara - cap
> Versace - booties
> Target - bag



Only you can have a closet full of Hermes bags and pull out a target bag and look just as chic!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Only you can have a closet full of Hermes bags and pull out a target bag and look just as chic!



LOL thank you 
It was so cute fuzzy and orange, I couldn't pass it up


----------



## awayfromblue

Casual spring style 







Necklace: no label, purchased as a fundraiser
Tee: Jeanswest
Skirt: Target
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## dotty8

- *Twin-set* sweater
- *RED Valentino* skirt
- *Guess* parka (in the back)
- *Furla* iPhone cover


----------



## KittieKelly

dotty8 said:


> - *Twin-set* sweater
> - *RED Valentino* skirt
> - *Guess* parka (in the back)
> - *Furla* iPhone cover



Adorable sweater


----------



## luvlux64

It’s been awhile & I’m happy to be back   ! Today’s ootd
Balmain tee
Guess pants 
MK Suede tall boots 
Accessories: Chanel bag, Zara sailor cap, chanel brooch, Hermes belt & bangle, Cartier bracelet & ring, Burberry watch


----------



## KittieKelly

Haute Rogue - sweater
Helmut Lang - leather leggings
Moncler - vest
BCBG - shoes
Aliexrpess - puff bag
Sophia Cashmere - fox pom hat
Chanel - scarf


----------



## KittieKelly

Chanel - top, earrings
Canada Goose - skirt
Topshop Unique - jacket
Louis Vuitton - shoes
Hermes - bag


----------



## Allshinythings

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4245871
> View attachment 4245872
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel - top, earrings
> Canada Goose - skirt
> Topshop Unique - jacket
> Louis Vuitton - shoes
> Hermes - bag



I didn’t know Canada Goose also sells skirts. [emoji1]


----------



## KittieKelly

AmokedFish said:


> I didn’t know Canada Goose also sells skirts. [emoji1]



I was surprised myself, and it got me looking at others. Moncler has skirts too 
It's very light and airy. I got it on MooseJaw.com


----------



## luvlux64

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4245871
> View attachment 4245872
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel - top, earrings
> Canada Goose - skirt
> Topshop Unique - jacket
> Louis Vuitton - shoes
> Hermes - bag


Love this! This is very cute


----------



## KittieKelly

luvlux64 said:


> Love this! This is very cute



Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

Elie Tahari - dress
Aliexpress - coat
Fendi - stole, booties, bag


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4247498
> View attachment 4247499
> 
> 
> 
> Elie Tahari - dress
> Aliexpress - coat
> Fendi - stole, booties, bag


Love the fur stole and I like how you bought from Ali Express mixing that with designer. My Ali Express fur coat is fab. I cannot wait to wear it [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> Love the fur stole and I like how you bought from Ali Express mixing that with designer. My Ali Express fur coat is fab. I cannot wait to wear it [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you 
I love Aliexpress tweed. For the price the quality is pretty similar to department stores. Ebay China has a lot of the same too.


----------



## KittieKelly

Reich - jacket
Fendi - bag, (dress is a dupe)
Jeffrey Campbell - boots


----------



## GeorginaLavender

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4247498
> View attachment 4247499
> 
> 
> 
> Elie Tahari - dress
> Aliexpress - coat
> Fendi - stole, booties, bag



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your fuzzies[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## KittieKelly

GeorginaLavender said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your fuzzies[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]



Thank you


----------



## essiedub

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4247498
> View attachment 4247499
> 
> 
> 
> Elie Tahari - dress
> Aliexpress - coat
> Fendi - stole, booties, bag



Just catching up over 10 pages of outfits...Honestly I don’t know how you do it. All the effort you must put into your outfits. Thank you for providing this sartorial treat! My uniform is t-shirt and grey pants..lucky if I add a scarf or necklace.


----------



## KittieKelly

essiedub said:


> Just catching up over 10 pages of outfits...Honestly I don’t know how you do it. All the effort you must put into your outfits. Thank you for providing this sartorial treat! My uniform is t-shirt and grey pants..lucky if I add a scarf or necklace.



Thank you 
There really isn't much effort, it all pops in my head randomly. You know how people say their lives flash before their eyes? Well my closets flash before my eyes LOL
I have a mental log in my head of what I have, I think it, then go to my closet and grab it. I usually have the whole week planned in advance 
When you described your uniform the first thing that popped in my head was a cute pair of gray flannel pumps and a faux pearl necklace


----------



## KittieKelly

Revolve - dress
Moncler - boots
Maximillion - coat
Aliexpress - bag


----------



## Christofle

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4253506
> 
> 
> Revolve - dress
> Moncler - boots
> Maximillion - coat
> Aliexpress - bag



I think this is the first time I’ve seen boots that look warmer than a coat. 

What a comfy look!


----------



## KittieKelly

Christofle said:


> I think this is the first time I’ve seen boots that look warmer than a coat.
> 
> What a comfy look!



Yes it's true 
It was a cold 38F degrees, my legs were bare, and I didn't even need to button my coat The boots warmed me up from my toe's to my head lol


----------



## essiedub

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> There really isn't much effort, it all pops in my head randomly. You know how people say their lives flash before their eyes? Well my closets flash before my eyes LOL
> I have a mental log in my head of what I have, I think it, then go to my closet and grab it. I usually have the whole week planned in advance
> When you described your uniform the first thing that popped in my head was a cute pair of *gray flannel pumps and a faux pearl necklace *



Ooh good idea..grey flannel pumps; Must look into that. That would be an improvement over adidas

Love that coat and those boots! Too hot where I live and I’d never be able to pull that off..but you rock it!!


----------



## KittieKelly

essiedub said:


> Ooh good idea..grey flannel pumps; Must look into that. That would be an improvement over adidas
> 
> Love that coat and those boots! Too hot where I live and I’d never be able to pull that off..but you rock it!!



Even red pumps would look nice, or Houndstooth, gingham....pale pink pumps. You can play around with different shoe styles 

Thank you 
I do get a lil crazy with my wardrobe sometimes


----------



## Selenet

Cardigan: Ivana Helsinki
Silk top: Riski Studio
Trousers: Cos
Shoes: Kenzo
Bag: Louis Vuitton
Coat: Tiger of Sweden


----------



## cdtracing

Loving those boots KK!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Loving those boots KK!



Thank you


----------



## GeorginaLavender

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> There really isn't much effort, it all pops in my head randomly. You know how people say their lives flash before their eyes? Well my closets flash before my eyes LOL
> I have a mental log in my head of what I have, I think it, then go to my closet and grab it. I usually have the whole week planned in advance
> When you described your uniform the first thing that popped in my head was a cute pair of gray flannel pumps and a faux pearl necklace



What?!?  I thoroughly enjoy your outfit posts.  But due to the large variety and styles, I always thought you had a closet system like Cher from Clueless.  Apparently, you have impeccable memory that you can fully assemble outfits in your head and then grab the items [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]

Keep up the fabulous outfit posts[emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]

[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## KittieKelly

GeorginaLavender said:


> What?!?  I thoroughly enjoy your outfit posts.  But due to the large variety and styles, I always thought you had a closet system like Cher from Clueless.  Apparently, you have impeccable memory that you can fully assemble outfits in your head and then grab the items [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]
> 
> Keep up the fabulous outfit posts[emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Oh I have a system  I have a lot of clothing racks which created aisles of clothing. Shoes on the other hand I'm bad at, they keep rotating so when I think of a pair I want to wear then try and find it that can be challenging.
Last week I spent over an hour looking for a pair of shoes....turns out I never even had them, I just "thought" about buying them and thought I did but never did LOL, so my memory isn't that great...in some "departments"


----------



## Pessie

KittieKelly said:


> Oh I have a system  I have a lot of clothing racks which created aisles of clothing. Shoes on the other hand I'm bad at, they keep rotating so when I think of a pair I want to wear then try and find it that can be challenging.
> Last week I spent over an hour looking for a pair of shoes....turns out I never even had them, I just "thought" about buying them and thought I did but never did LOL, so my memory isn't that great...in some "departments"


 This time last year I spent ages searching for some boots before remembering I’d dropped them off at the charity shop and didn’t own them anymore


----------



## luvlux64

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4247498
> View attachment 4247499
> 
> 
> 
> Elie Tahari - dress
> Aliexpress - coat
> Fendi - stole, booties, bag


I love these!!!   All of the Fendi 


KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4253506
> 
> 
> Revolve - dress
> Moncler - boots
> Maximillion - coat
> Aliexpress - bag


I need these for my Toronto winter weather!


----------



## KittieKelly

Pessie said:


> This time last year I spent ages searching for some boots before remembering I’d dropped them off at the charity shop and didn’t own them anymore



 Glad I'm not the only one! Welcome to the forgetful club 
And I'm still missing a strap to my micro bag, god only knows where that went 



luvlux64 said:


> I love these!!!   All of the Fendi
> 
> I need these for my Toronto winter weather!



Thank you 
Oh they'd be perfect for your weather, they are sooo toasty! I wish I had them for my hands LOL


----------



## KittieKelly

Elizabeth and James - top
Coach - coat, boots
Ugg's- bag/muff


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4254975
> View attachment 4254976
> 
> 
> Elizabeth and James - top
> Coach - coat, boots
> Ugg's- bag/muff


Love this KK!!  Love the coat & the muff!!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Love this KK!!  Love the coat & the muff!!



Thank you 
The muff came in handy, it was freezing today!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Gucci shawl
Louis Vuitton Brittany bag
LV kwy cles
Guess Jacket and Belt
Vero Moda Top and pants
Dolce and Gabana Sneakers


----------



## snibor

Sandra.AT said:


> Gucci shawl
> Louis Vuitton Brittany bag
> LV kwy cles
> Guess Jacket and Belt
> Vero Moda Top and pants
> Dolce and Gabana Sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255524



Lovely!


----------



## Allshinythings

Sandra.AT said:


> Gucci shawl
> Louis Vuitton Brittany bag
> LV kwy cles
> Guess Jacket and Belt
> Vero Moda Top and pants
> Dolce and Gabana Sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255524



Love it! Especially the scarf.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

This is my best faux-Chanel look!
cashmere camel cable-knit sweater: Theory
vintage mother-of-pearl necklace: was my grandmother's
tweed camel-and-black skirt: Ann Taylor (very old)
camel-and-black cap-toe block heels: Ferragamo (brand-new)


----------



## KittieKelly

A.L.C - dress
Ego - shoes
Gigi x T.Hilfiger - coat
Burberry - bag
chanel - accessories


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4257124
> View attachment 4257125
> 
> 
> A.L.C - dress
> Ego - shoes
> Gigi x T.Hilfiger - coat
> Burberry - bag
> chanel - accessories



Totally fab. You have such exquisite pieces and put them together beautifully.


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Totally fab. You have such exquisite pieces and put them together beautifully.



Yay thank you 

I do better in the colder months, summer time I have trouble


----------



## luvlux64

Running an errand outfit 
Plaid - Gap
Sweater - Banana Republic 
Jeans - Levi’s 
Bag & ankle boots - Chanel


----------



## snibor

luvlux64 said:


> Running an errand outfit
> Plaid - Gap
> Sweater - Banana Republic
> Jeans - Levi’s
> Bag & ankle boots - Chanel
> View attachment 4257414



Casual but so chic!


----------



## essiedub

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4257124
> View attachment 4257125
> 
> 
> A.L.C - dress
> Ego - shoes
> Gigi x T.Hilfiger - coat
> Burberry - bag
> chanel - accessories



No way, not in a million years would I have thought to put leopard with plaid!! Then add in the Chanel brooch and necklace. Wow. And it all just works. I am dumbfounded. If I saw you in the street, I’d be like ..oh wow..and follow you to take a closer look (sorry to sound creepy..I meant that in a complimentary way). 
I bow to your creativity and I just noticed the coordinating phone cover heehee


----------



## KittieKelly

essiedub said:


> No way, not in a million years would I have thought to put leopard with plaid!! Then add in the Chanel brooch and necklace. Wow. And it all just works. I am dumbfounded. If I saw you in the street, I’d be like ..oh wow..and follow you to take a closer look (sorry to sound creepy..I meant that in a complimentary way).
> I bow to your creativity and I just noticed the coordinating phone cover heehee



Oh I love you , thank you 
The Chanel necklace matches too, it's plaid. I think it's from the Scottish collection, hard to see it in the pics though


----------



## KittieKelly

Neiman Marcus - top
Pecerico - pants
Kate Spade- belt
Burberry - coat
Manolo - shoes
Brunello Cucinelli - bag
Oscar de la Renta - scarf
Bloomingdales - cashmere gloves
Chanel - accessories


----------



## GeorginaLavender

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4259485
> View attachment 4259486
> 
> 
> Neiman Marcus - top
> Pecerico - pants
> Kate Spade- belt
> Burberry - coat
> Manolo - shoes
> Brunello Cucinelli - bag
> Oscar de la Renta - scarf
> Bloomingdales - cashmere gloves
> Chanel - accessories



So luxe [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

I see the little robo cat peeking out[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## KittieKelly

GeorginaLavender said:


> So luxe [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I see the little robo cat peeking out[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]



Yes he's peaking! He was kinda hidden the poor thing


----------



## Louish

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Belt: MNG
> Shoes:Valentino Rockstud
> Bag: Lady Dior
> Necklace: Van Cleef



Would you mind telling me if your VCA necklace is the sweet or vintage size? It looks lovely on you


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sunday, off to church! Pale pink and maroon, a great color combo!
quilted jacket: Burberry
pink cashmere sweater: J. Crew
sweater skirt: BCBG
suede pumps: Jimmy Choo


----------



## Antonia

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4259485
> View attachment 4259486
> 
> 
> Neiman Marcus - top
> Pecerico - pants
> Kate Spade- belt
> Burberry - coat
> Manolo - shoes
> Brunello Cucinelli - bag
> Oscar de la Renta - scarf
> Bloomingdales - cashmere gloves
> Chanel - accessories


Love this look, it's so elegant!!


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4259485
> View attachment 4259486
> 
> 
> Neiman Marcus - top
> Pecerico - pants
> Kate Spade- belt
> Burberry - coat
> Manolo - shoes
> Brunello Cucinelli - bag
> Oscar de la Renta - scarf
> Bloomingdales - cashmere gloves
> Chanel - accessories


Love this whole look, KK.  Very stylish!!


----------



## Selenet

Versace Collection coat
Levi's jeans
Longchamp bag + bag charms
Trussardi shoes


----------



## dotty8

Selenet said:


> Versace Collection coat
> Levi's jeans
> Longchamp bag + bag charms
> Trussardi shoes


.  

So cute


----------



## Antonia

*A couple of outfits to post...this was last week actually.  The jacket is vintage Chanel...the boots are an Italian brand from TJ's, the top is from Marshall's, the leggings are from a boutique in the town I work.*


----------



## Antonia

This is what I wore to work today:  Prada jacket, Gucci belt, Talbot's pants and Aquatalia loafers.


----------



## Antonia

*Today's OOTD:
Zara jacket
Ann Taylor shoes
Ann Klein pants
Reis top*


----------



## Antonia

Happy Friday ladies!!  Today's #OOTD:
The Row cashmere sweater
Citizens of Humanity jeans
Aquatalia loafers
St. James top
Hope you all have a great weekend!!


----------



## Selenet

Party season is on!

Last weekend at a university gala











Dress: Needle & Thread
Clutch: Longchamp
Shoes: Minna Parikka
Pearls from my mother










Last night at a PhD party


















Dress H&M
Dupatta (scarf) + bangles from India
Shoes Minna Parikka
Clutch thrifted


----------



## Flip88

Selenet said:


> Versace Collection coat
> Levi's jeans
> Longchamp bag + bag charms
> Trussardi shoes


Gorgeous. 





KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4259485
> View attachment 4259486
> 
> 
> Neiman Marcus - top
> Pecerico - pants
> Kate Spade- belt
> Burberry - coat
> Manolo - shoes
> Brunello Cucinelli - bag
> Oscar de la Renta - scarf
> Bloomingdales - cashmere gloves
> Chanel - accessories


Stunning. Love this look.


----------



## Antonia

Selenet said:


> Party season is on!
> 
> Last weekend at a university gala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Needle & Thread
> Clutch: Longchamp
> Shoes: Minna Parikka
> Pearls from my mother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night at a PhD party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress H&M
> Dupatta (scarf) + bangles from India
> Shoes Minna Parikka
> Clutch thrifted


You look lovely and I love your hair in both pics!!!


----------



## barbie_86

Day out in London 
Sweater and skirt: M&S
High tops: Saint Laurent


----------



## Antonia

This is what I wore to work today:
MM LaFleur dress
Ports cashmere cardi
Zara belt
Kendra Scott necklace
Robert Lee Morris ring
TJ Maxx boots
Hope you're all having a great day!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Thank you!!! It’s a vintage size! Retailing for about 22,000RMB China dollar if I recall! 


Louish said:


> Would you mind telling me if your VCA necklace is the sweet or vintage size? It looks lovely on you


ank t


Louish said:


> Would you mind telling me if your VCA necklace is the sweet or vintage size? It looks lovely on you


----------



## Antonia

*Today's outfit:
Vintage Chanel jacket
Ann Taylor scarf and shoes
Citizens of Humanity jeans*


----------



## Antonia

*Happy Thursday!
Today's #OOTD:
Ann Taylor sweater
TJ's boots
Steve Madden faux fur vest*


----------



## P.Y.T.

My baby girl I'm her pink fur [emoji177]


----------



## meowmix318

P.Y.T. said:


> My baby girl I'm her pink fur [emoji177]


What a little fashion icon


----------



## Rikireads

P.Y.T. said:


> My baby girl I'm her pink fur [emoji177]



So pretty in pink! [emoji7]


----------



## Antonia

P.Y.T. said:


> My baby girl I'm her pink fur [emoji177]


So adorable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

I'm going through a "pink" phase [emoji177] But the funny thing is I don't even like the color..lol


----------



## snibor

P.Y.T. said:


> My baby girl I'm her pink fur [emoji177]



The cutest!


----------



## Antonia

*TGIF!!!!  Today's #OOTD:
Ann Taylor jacket
Citizens jeans
Frye booties
Have a great weekend everyone! *


----------



## essiedub

Antonia said:


> This is what I wore to work today:  Prada jacket, Gucci belt, Talbot's pants and Aquatalia loafers.


You’re really nailing it *Antonia* with all these great outfits! I admire how you are using your belts. This Gucci on the outside of the jacket is particularly chic. This has never worked for me.wong jacket, wrong body shape?.dunno.oh well. Anyway, I also like how you tied the belt on your lefleur dress. Great posts!


----------



## Antonia

essiedub said:


> You’re really nailing it *Antonia* with all these great outfits! I admire how you are using your belts. This Gucci on the outside of the jacket is particularly chic. This has never worked for me.wong jacket, wrong body shape?.dunno.oh well. Anyway, I also like how you tied the belt on your lefleur dress. Great posts!


Awe, thanks essiedub!!  That Zara belt has been used with so many outfits and it's reversible!


----------



## barbie_86

Skirt and top: M&S
Belt: Hermes
Bag: Galerie de Tanneurs, Marrakech
Boots: Stuart Weitzman


----------



## the_comfortista

Disney x Levi’s sweatshirt

Vintage Hermes Kelly 32


----------



## Antonia

Happy hump day ladies!  Today's #OOTD:  you've seen a similar look from me before but the jacket is a newly acquired vintage Adolfo.  It's very Chanel-like.  The jeans are Citizens, shoes are Aquatalia.  Hope you have a great day!


----------



## baghabitz34

P.Y.T. said:


> My baby girl I'm her pink fur [emoji177]


Fashionista in the making! So cute!!


----------



## Antonia

Hi everyone!  Today's #OOTD:
Zara jacket
MM LaFleur pants
Ann Taylor shoes
Reiss blouse
and my beloved Louis Vuitton handbag!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Stopped at a coffee bar in midtown, on our way out to lunch with a girlfriend.. 

Khaki and leopard [emoji173]️


----------



## Antonia

P.Y.T. said:


> Stopped at a coffee bar in midtown, on our way out to lunch with a girlfriend..
> 
> Khaki and leopard [emoji173]️


OMG, I love this!  She's so cute and on trend with that leopard!!!


----------



## cdtracing

P.Y.T. said:


> My baby girl I'm her pink fur [emoji177]


She's a doll& looks so cute in pink!!


----------



## Nkh1

Outfit for a vow renewal ceremony 
Dress -bebe
Shoes - cl
Earrings Chanel


----------



## Antonia

*TGIF!!!  Today's #OOTD:
The Row jacket
Brock jeans
Hermes cuff
See by Chloe boots
Ann Taylor belt
Marshall's blouse
Have a great weekend everyone!! *


----------



## Antonia

Today's #OOTD: 
MM LaFleur merino wool cardi....it's a bit pilly-oh well 
Local boutique leggings
H&M blouse
TJ's boots
Banana Republic leather belt
Vintage Chanel purse


----------



## Knicole

Can anyone ID this blazer? Tia!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Jeans & wool sweater: Zara
Chambray shirt: Uniqlo
Leopard booties: Stradivarius 
Outerwear: from a lil’ shop in China


----------



## awayfromblue

Out at the White Christmas event at a local theme park 


Tank and shorts: Jeanswest
Glitter shoes: Kmart
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff
Scarf: FashionScarfGirl


----------



## luvlux64

It’s been a while....
Christmas party outfit:
Top: velvet Banana Republic blazer
Velvet tank top Wayf
Gold pants: Banana Republic 
Gucci Dionysus Super Mini




Today’s ootd: 
Top: Banana Republic Cashmere
White pants: J Crew
Accessories: Hermes bag, Chanel suede boots


Have a great Holiday week guys!


----------



## Antonia

luvlux64 said:


> It’s been a while....
> Christmas party outfit:
> Top: velvet Banana Republic blazer
> Velvet tank top Wayf
> Gold pants: Banana Republic
> Gucci Dionysus Super Mini
> View attachment 4287207
> View attachment 4287205
> View attachment 4287206
> 
> Today’s ootd:
> Top: Banana Republic Cashmere
> White pants: J Crew
> Accessories: Hermes bag, Chanel suede boots
> View attachment 4287208
> 
> Have a great Holiday week guys!


I love that blue Hermes-that color is:


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing an H&M scarf and Nine West bag:


----------



## Ellapretty

Carrying my latest bag purchase - it’s been a while! Givenchy Antigona in Medium


----------



## jackie_rn




----------



## Antonia

*Good morning girls!  Today's #OOTD:
Oscar de la Renta cashmere sweater
Ann Klein pants
J. Crew necklace
IBU brass cuff
Bella Vita shoes*


----------



## luvlux64

Antonia said:


> I love that blue Hermes-that color is:


Thank you ! Yes, this is blue zanzibar  love it!


----------



## randr21

Blazer ID?


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Yikes! It's it was cold and wet today, I insulated myself 

JoosTricot top
Siviglia trousers
I Lo Mr. Mittens Cardigan in Pink
Leonardo Principi boots in navy


----------



## Luv2Scoop

jempa1112 said:


> Trying to find these leggings and the below dress as well  Thanks!


The pants look like the style ILoveFine use to produce. However, they are rebranded and producing different genres.


----------



## Selenet

At the musical Kinky Boots

Jacket: self-made (knitted)
Shirt: Riski Studio
Dress: Givenchy
Bag: Gucci
Shoes: Palmroth


----------



## Pessie

Selenet said:


> At the musical Kinky Boots
> 
> Jacket: self-made (knitted)
> Shirt: Riski Studio
> Dress: Givenchy
> Bag: Gucci
> Shoes: Palmroth


Love your jacket!!


----------



## the_comfortista

Buying some snacks for tonight. Hope everyone has (or is having) a happy and safe New Year! 

- Peruvian Connection alpaca/wool coat
- Vintage Hermes Kelly 
- Lauren Conrad for Kohl’s leggings 
- Laforst shoes from DSW
- delicate stainless steel necklace from Etsy


----------



## the_comfortista

- Kuna alpaca/wool coat
- Madewell tee
- Lauren Conrad for Kohl’s leggings
- Laforst shoes
- Hermès kelly


----------



## taho

H&M basic black tee
H&M beanie
VS Sport leggings with Space print
Nike Burgundy Sweater
Prada Corsaire in Olive
Shoes though not visible Nike Free RN in Black


----------



## svmgv

BelleMort said:


> Excuse the grainy photos, it was night time. On my way to dinner last night.


Your taste in shoes is impeccable!


----------



## Selenet

It's -15 celcius degrees (5 Fahrenheit) today.

Fur from my mom
Boots Marc Jacobs
Bag Longchamp
Cardigan Ivana Helsinki
Shirt Comme des Garcons Play
Jeans Levi's


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Zara jacket and dress
Chanel mini





Zara sweater
Lululemon leggings 
Vans 
Chanel mini





Zara coat
H&M blouse
Madewell jeans
Rag & Bone boots
LV Mini Palm Springs 





Zara jeans 
Target boots
LV Pochette Metis





Zara coat and dress
Target boots
Chanel mini


----------



## Antonia

HeartMyMJs said:


> Zara jacket and dress
> Chanel mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara sweater
> Lululemon leggings
> Vans
> Chanel mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara coat
> H&M blouse
> Madewell jeans
> Rag & Bone boots
> LV Mini Palm Springs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara jeans
> Target boots
> LV Pochette Metis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara coat and dress
> Target boots
> Chanel mini


Love everything!!  I think you are the Zara queen!!


----------



## Antonia

TGIF everyone!!  Today's #OOTD:
Zara sweater and button down shirt
Citizens Jeans
Ann Taylor loafers
J. Crew necklace
Have a nice weekend!!


----------



## innerpeace85

Can anybody identify this sweater? Pic coutesy - Tamara Kalinic Youtube video


----------



## the_comfortista

- Old Navy pixie pants
- Birkenstock boots
- LL Bean men’s sweater 
- Hermès Kelly (sorry for wearing the same bag in every pic, guys! I’ve been too busy to switch bags, and the Kelly just fits so much and is so easy to carry!)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Antonia said:


> Hi everyone!  Today's #OOTD:
> Zara jacket
> MM LaFleur pants
> Ann Taylor shoes
> Reiss blouse
> and my beloved Louis Vuitton handbag!


Love this bag!


----------



## Antonia

Today's #OOTD:
Kate Hill cardi
Marshall's top
Madewell coated skinny jeans
Coach boots
Gucci belt
Zara earrings


----------



## essiedub

Antonia said:


> Today's #OOTD:
> Kate Hill cardi
> Marshall's top
> Madewell coated skinny jeans
> Coach boots
> Gucci belt
> Zara earrings




Love all your posts! You always look so polished!


----------



## Antonia

essiedub said:


> Love all your posts! You always look so polished!


Ohhhhh, that's the sweetest comment....you just made my day!!!


----------



## PrairieBagurl

Pink Hoodie
Levi’s Jeans
Vans
MCM Crossbody Bag


----------



## misscocktail

Very new to this thread, but here goes..
Jacket: APC
Top: Zara
Jeans: Sixth Sense
Boots: Torfs
Bag: Riga


----------



## Elina0408

Outfit of the day for shopping: Alpaca hat, mink coat, M&S dress, RL pink cardigan(not seen here), DVF booties, Hermes scarf and B 30cm, thank you for letting me share [emoji846]


----------



## the_comfortista

- Peruvian Connection alpaca/wool coat
- Madewell v-neck t-shirt
- Gap chinos
- Laforst shoes
- Bottega Veneta bag


----------



## snibor

Elina0408 said:


> Outfit of the day for shopping: Alpaca hat, mink coat, M&S dress, RL pink cardigan(not seen here), DVF booties, Hermes scarf and B 30cm, thank you for letting me share [emoji846]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4303815



Gorgeous!


----------



## Elina0408

snibor said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you [emoji182]


----------



## Selenet

I went to a cruise at the Caribbean! My first time in the US, Mexico and Belize. Now back to Finland....











Dress Lauren Ralph Lauren
Bag Marimekko
Shoes Kate Spade





Dress Oscar de la Renta
Bag Coach
Shoes Kate Spade
Sunglasses Dolce & Gabbana






Dress Zadig & Voltaire
Shoes number 1: Giuseppe Zanotti
Shoes 2: Crocs




Sunnies the same
Bags Coach & Longchamp









Dress Marimekko
Shoes Minna Parikka
Bag Coach





Dress Isabel Marant
Shoes Kate Spade
Pearls from my mom


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Selenet said:


> I went to a cruise at the Caribbean! My first time in the US, Mexico and Belize. Now back to Finland....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress Lauren Ralph Lauren
> Bag Marimekko
> Shoes Kate Spade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress Oscar de la Renta
> Bag Coach
> Shoes Kate Spade
> Sunglasses Dolce & Gabbana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress Zadig & Voltaire
> Shoes number 1: Giuseppe Zanotti
> Shoes 2: Crocs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunnies the same
> Bags Coach & Longchamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress Marimekko
> Shoes Minna Parikka
> Bag Coach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress Isabel Marant
> Shoes Kate Spade
> Pearls from my mom



I love seeing all your vacation outfits! So stylish!


----------



## barbie_86

Dress: M&S
Scarf: Alexander McQueen
Shoes: Valentino
Bag: Galerie des Tanneurs, Marrakech


----------



## Antonia

These were some of my outfits during the week:
*It's a plaid, plaid world!  *
This outfit is from Ann Taylor.  Strangely the colors are slightly off on these two items even though they're meant to go together.  I didn't really notice it until I wore them together but most of the time I wear them each with different things.
Boots are from See by Chloe


----------



## Antonia

This is a newly acquired vintage Chanel jacket from my local consignment store.  The scarf looks Pucci-esque but it's a no label silk scarf that matched perfectly so I bought that to go with the jacket!


----------



## Antonia

This dress is from Ann Taylor, worn with The Row jacket and I carried my beloved Coach Rogue in dark teal.  I love this bag so much!!!!


----------



## Flip88

Elina0408 said:


> Outfit of the day for shopping: Alpaca hat, mink coat, M&S dress, RL pink cardigan(not seen here), DVF booties, Hermes scarf and B 30cm, thank you for letting me share [emoji846]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4303815


Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## misscocktail

Antonia said:


> This dress is from Ann Taylor, worn with The Row jacket and I carried my beloved Coach Rogue in dark teal.  I love this bag so much!!!!


Very nice!!


----------



## misscocktail

Sunday relax-day:
Boots: Torfs
Jeans: Maje
Shirt: Primark
Belt: Lauren Ralph Lauren
Jacket: Vintage from grandma
Bag: Primark


----------



## barbie_86

Drinks and cinema:
Top & jeans: M&S
Scarf: Alexander McQueen 
Shoes: Valentino 
Bag: LK Bennett


----------



## Ellapretty

Recent outfits:
With my gucci marmont mini bag:






With my medium Givenchy Antigona and H&M blazer:


----------



## pwecious_323

Stephy685 said:


> View attachment 4163343
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know this swimsuit?


Whos this person/blogger? Cute swinsuit. Would like to know too.


----------



## pwecious_323

Stephy685 said:


> View attachment 4163343
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know this swimsuit?


----------



## Antonia

Tgif everyone!   Today's #OOTD:
The Row jacket
Agolde jeans
Ann Taylor shoes and scarf
Hermes cuff


----------



## Antonia

Today's #OOTD:
Hinge lace top from Nordstrom 
Ann Taylor sailor faux jeans 
Kendra Scott necklace


----------



## Antonia

Today's #OOTD:
Ann Taylor top
Vintage Chanel skirt
J.Crew necklace 
zara belt


----------



## barbie_86

Drinks at the pub:
Top and jeans: M&S
Scarf: Alexander McQueen
Shoes: Aquazzura 
Bag: Osprey


----------



## Antonia

Just playing with fashion today.  Today's look:
Chanel vintage jacket 
Citizens jeans
Gucci belt
Zara shoes


----------



## barbie_86

Shopping and drinks; it's pretty cold here so loving the extra warmth of OTK boots and cashmere lol
Cashmere sweater and jeans: M&S
Scarf: Alexander McQueen (only just discovered scarves and loving these two atm)
Boots: Stuart Weitzman Tieland
Bag: Osprey


----------



## lola_falana_12

ID on this coat (green one) please.


----------



## Antonia

Today's #OOTD :
Oscar de la Renta coat 
Prada shoes
J.Crew  necklace 
Coat and shoes from The Real Real


----------



## chanel_lovver

1State cold shoulder sweater
Willow & Clay leggings
Christian Louboutin Coxinelle heels
LV scarf


----------



## avcbob

Kittie Kelly - Where did you go??  Missing your daily posts!




KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4257124
> View attachment 4257125
> 
> 
> A.L.C - dress
> Ego - shoes
> Gigi x T.Hilfiger - coat
> Burberry - bag
> chanel - accessories


----------



## Antonia

avcbob said:


> Kittie Kelly - Where did you go??  Missing your daily posts!


Was wondering the same thing.  I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Antonia said:


> These were some of my outfits during the week:
> *It's a plaid, plaid world!  *
> This outfit is from Ann Taylor.  Strangely the colors are slightly off on these two items even though they're meant to go together.  I didn't really notice it until I wore them together but most of the time I wear them each with different things.
> Boots are from See by Chloe


Love!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Antonia said:


> Today's #OOTD :
> Oscar de la Renta coat
> Prada shoes
> J.Crew  necklace
> Coat and shoes from The Real Real
> View attachment 4331540


Love this!


----------



## Antonia

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this!


Thanks Sunshine mama!!


----------



## Antonia

Today's #OOTD is monochromatic :
Max Mara studios wool coat
Ann Taylor plaid cullottes 
Kate Hill wool sweater
See by Chloe booties 
H&M floral blouse
Banana Republic leather belt


----------



## Antonia

TGI-almost F!
Today's #OOTD 
The Row jacket
Ann Taylor sailor pants
Tory Burch shoes


----------



## Antonia

Tgif, everyone! 
Today's #OOTD :
Vintage Adolfo jacket from ebay
Citizens jeans 
Clark's booties 
Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Doribelle

Everyone looks wonderful!  But I'm wondering about Kittie Kelly too!  Her outfits were like artwork to my eyes...here kitty kitty....where are you??


----------



## jenian

OOTD!
Jessica Howard jumpsuit
Manolo Blahnik hangisi
Gucci dionysus mini


----------



## luvlux64

From Polar Vortex and back to “normal” winter fashion  
Have a great weekend! 


Levi’s jeans
Louis Vuitton Rainboots
Chanel Le Boy Bag
Fur Story coat



Guess white denim 
Louboutin rainboots
Hermes belt
Louis Vuitton bag



Alli Express ribbed turtleneck top
Levi’s jeans
Chanel bag
MK black suede tall boots 
Hermès belt & bangle
Tag heuer watch


----------



## Antonia

Doribelle said:


> Everyone looks wonderful!  But I'm wondering about Kittie Kelly too!  Her outfits were like artwork to my eyes..._*here kitty kitty....where are you*_??



LOL!  Totally agree...her outfits were amazing.  She truly had fun with fashion!!!   Where are you Kitty Kelly????


----------



## Antonia

luvlux64 said:


> From Polar Vortex and back to “normal” winter fashion
> Have a great weekend!
> View attachment 4334917
> 
> Levi’s jeans
> Louis Vuitton Rainboots
> Chanel Le Boy Bag
> Fur Story coat
> 
> View attachment 4334916
> 
> Guess white denim
> Louboutin rainboots
> Hermes belt
> Louis Vuitton bag
> 
> View attachment 4334918
> 
> Alli Express ribbed turtleneck top
> Levi’s jeans
> Chanel bag
> MK black suede tall boots
> Hermès belt & bangle
> Tag heuer watch


Love it all especially that Chanel Boy!!!  I die!!


----------



## taho

Theory Denim Jacket
H&M black basic tee
H&M beanie
Victoria Sport olive leggings
Ugg boots
LV Neverfull PM


----------



## barbie_86

Blazer: Pucci
Top & jeans: M&S
Boots: Stuart Weitzman 
Bag: Osprey


----------



## luvlux64

Kids Birthday party = fun colors! 


Faux leather jacket- Black Rivet
Top- Banana Republic 
White denim- Guess
Suede Boots - MK
Hermes - Bag, belt, bangle
Accessories- Chanel card case, Rolex watch


----------



## Elina0408

Outfit from yesterday: Preen velvet dress, Dolce Gabbana tweed pumps (also not seen here black mink coat and H 1.40 silk)


----------



## barbie_86

Another outfit from Sat; drinks at he hotel bar:
Jumper & jeans: M&S
Shoes: Valentino
Bag: Wilbur & Gussie


----------



## misscocktail

Channeling CBK today [emoji173]
Jumper: Eric Bompard
Skirt: Ralph Lauren
Boots: Torfs
Bag: Primark


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing an Ann Taylor top + skirt & Aldo bag:


----------



## misscocktail

All cream today:
Trousers: Zara
Top: Eric Bompard
Scarf: no brand
Boots: Rieker
Bag: HM


----------



## Antonia

Tgif everyone!   Today's #OOTD:
Zara jacket
H&M top
AGOLDE high rise jeans
See by Chloe booties.


----------



## Antonia

luvlux64 said:


> Kids Birthday party = fun colors!
> View attachment 4337072
> 
> Faux leather jacket- Black Rivet
> Top- Banana Republic
> White denim- Guess
> Suede Boots - MK
> Hermes - Bag, belt, bangle
> Accessories- Chanel card case, Rolex watch


I love the pops of color in your pictures!!!!!


----------



## luvlux64

Antonia said:


> Love it all especially that Chanel Boy!!!  I die!!





Antonia said:


> I love the pops of color in your pictures!!!!!



Thank you  ... I love colors


----------



## barbie_86

In Northern Sweden where it is currently minus 20-minus 10C! So looking super chic and stylish lol
Coat: M&S
Hat, scarf, gloves & boots: Decathlon
Salopettes: Nevica


----------



## misscocktail

Feeling fancy today[emoji4]
Bag: LV
Jumper: Eric Bompard
Jeans: Canda
Belt: Ralph Lauren
Scarf: Primark
Boots: Torfs


----------



## Antonia

Today's #OOTD 
Zara sweater 
Ann Klein pants
Gucci belt
And my new to me vintage Rebecca Minkoff MAB I just scored on The Real Real!


----------



## poulinska

Antonia said:


> Today's #OOTD
> Zara sweater
> Ann Klein pants
> Gucci belt
> And my new to me vintage Rebecca Minkoff MAB I just scored on The Real Real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4347242


Love your Necklace!


----------



## misscocktail

Antonia said:


> Today's #OOTD
> Zara sweater
> Ann Klein pants
> Gucci belt
> And my new to me vintage Rebecca Minkoff MAB I just scored on The Real Real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4347242


Beautiful bag! [emoji173]


----------



## Selenet

barbie_86 said:


> In Northern Sweden where it is currently minus 20-minus 10C! So looking super chic and stylish lol
> Coat: M&S
> Hat, scarf, gloves & boots: Decathlon
> Salopettes: Nevica
> View attachment 4346258



I live in Finland, the struggle is real to keep warm!


----------



## Selenet

Fur from my mom
Merino wool dress R/H Studio
Bag Fendi
Strap Longchamp
Shoes Stuart Weizmann
Scarf Hermes
Mittens made by my boyfriend





Coat Parajumpers
Dress Prada
Knit Maje
Bag Louis Vuitton (Selene Mahina)
Belt Hermes
Shoes Trussardi Jeans






I'm not pregnant despite the pose!
Dress Alexander Mcqueen
Bag Chanel
Shoes Pura Lopez
Bangle from India


----------



## poulinska

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4347644
> 
> View attachment 4347645
> 
> 
> Fur from my mom
> Merino wool dress R/H Studio
> Bag Fendi
> Strap Longchamp
> Shoes Stuart Weizmann
> Scarf Hermes
> Mittens made by my boyfriend
> 
> View attachment 4347646
> 
> View attachment 4347647
> 
> Coat Parajumpers
> Dress Prada
> Knit Maje
> Bag Louis Vuitton (Selene Mahina)
> Belt Hermes
> Shoes Trussardi Jeans
> 
> View attachment 4347650
> View attachment 4347651
> View attachment 4347652
> 
> 
> I'm not pregnant despite the pose!
> Dress Alexander Mcqueen
> Bag Chanel
> Shoes Pura Lopez
> Bangle from India


soooo elegant!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4347644
> 
> View attachment 4347645
> 
> 
> Fur from my mom
> Merino wool dress R/H Studio
> Bag Fendi
> Strap Longchamp
> Shoes Stuart Weizmann
> Scarf Hermes
> Mittens made by my boyfriend
> 
> View attachment 4347646
> 
> View attachment 4347647
> 
> Coat Parajumpers
> Dress Prada
> Knit Maje
> Bag Louis Vuitton (Selene Mahina)
> Belt Hermes
> Shoes Trussardi Jeans
> 
> View attachment 4347650
> View attachment 4347651
> View attachment 4347652
> 
> 
> I'm not pregnant despite the pose!
> Dress Alexander Mcqueen
> Bag Chanel
> Shoes Pura Lopez
> Bangle from India


that peekaboo is gorgeous


----------



## Antonia

Today's #OOTD 
Ann Taylor pants
Hinge lace top
J.Crew necklace


----------



## Antonia

Tgif!   Today's #OOTD 
Jones of NY top
Citizens jeans
Gucci belt
Bella Vita shoes


----------



## scivolare

Can anyone ID this cami?




Bonus points if you can tell me who the woman is - she appears to be quite fabulous.


----------



## misscocktail

Antonia said:


> Today's #OOTD
> Ann Taylor pants
> Hinge lace top
> J.Crew necklace
> View attachment 4348496


I have been looking for a top like that today.... no luck yet! Love this look!


----------



## Antonia

misscocktail said:


> I have been looking for a top like that today.... no luck yet! Love this look!


Thank you!!  This one is very similar but I guess the one I got is sold out??
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/hinge-...breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=ivory birch


----------



## misscocktail

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  This one is very similar but I guess the one I got is sold out??
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/hinge-...breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=ivory birch


 Thanks for the link!  I never shop online for clothing, and in Belgium we don't have Nordstrom.... I guess I'll have to hit the stores again next week [emoji846] ( oh well [emoji6])


----------



## Antonia

misscocktail said:


> Thanks for the link!  I never shop online for clothing, and in Belgium we don't have Nordstrom.... I guess I'll have to hit the stores again next week [emoji846] ( oh well [emoji6])


Good luck! [emoji847]


----------



## Christofle

The iPhone camera couldn’t seem to pick up the details in the pants. I’m not super happy  to be working on a Saturday but oh well.

Jacket: Etro
Pants: MMX
Shoes: Tods
Shirt: Linea In


----------



## Antonia

Today's #OOTD 
Citizens jeans 
Frye booties
Coach bag
And sweater and scarf are from local boutiques


----------



## misscocktail

Antonia said:


> Today's #OOTD
> Citizens jeans
> Frye booties
> Coach bag
> And sweater and scarf are from local boutiques
> View attachment 4350726


Cute booties


----------



## Flip88

poulinska said:


> soooo elegant!


I agree. Such elegance.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Birthday weekend in Vegas for my mom’s birthday On our way out to dinner..


----------



## Antonia

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4351594
> View attachment 4351586
> View attachment 4351585
> View attachment 4351583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday weekend in Vegas for my mom’s birthday On our way out to dinner..


You both look amazing.  I love your baby girl's pink jacket, so adorable!!! [emoji847]


----------



## Antonia

Today's #OOTD 
Lou&Grey sweatshirt 
Citizens jeans
Coach boots
Louis Vuitton speedy 25
Boutique scarf


----------



## lakeshow

Antonia said:


> Today's #OOTD
> Lou&Grey sweatshirt
> Citizens jeans
> Coach boots
> Louis Vuitton speedy 25
> Boutique scarf
> View attachment 4352024



This boots are kick ass!


----------



## Sara89

misscocktail said:


> Thanks for the link!  I never shop online for clothing, and in Belgium we don't have Nordstrom.... I guess I'll have to hit the stores again next week [emoji846] ( oh well [emoji6])


 

I am from Belgium too!
You might find something similair in Zara and Vero Moda!


----------



## barbie_86

Selenet said:


> I live in Finland, the struggle is real to keep warm!


I would seriously struggle with those temps on a regular basis! Just walking to the restaurant like 2 mins away I had to wear snow boots etc over there and then change lol. So so cold!

Your outfits are super stylish btw!


----------



## barbie_86

Finally back to (what I see as) normal temps!
Jacket: Pucci
Top & jeans: M&S
Belt: Hermes
Shoes: Valentino
Bag: Osprey


----------



## P.Y.T.

Twinning with my baby girl


----------



## Antonia

Yes, twins!![emoji1]


----------



## Antonia

Today's #OOTD 
Ann Taylor cullottes 
J.Crew necklace 
Zara sweater 
See by chloe booties


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4351594
> View attachment 4351586
> View attachment 4351585
> View attachment 4351583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday weekend in Vegas for my mom’s birthday On our way out to dinner..


those pants!!!


----------



## misscocktail

Trendy wendnesday:
Skirt: zara
Shirt: primark
Fur stole: zara
Bag: primark
Sneakers: nike


----------



## misscocktail

Sara89 said:


> I am from Belgium too!
> You might find something similair in Zara and Vero Moda!


Omg! Such a small world! I'll have look there, thanx!


----------



## misscocktail

Antonia said:


> Today's #OOTD
> Ann Taylor cullottes
> J.Crew necklace
> Zara sweater
> See by chloe booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4354095


Love this look!


----------



## Antonia

misscocktail said:


> Trendy wendnesday:
> Skirt: zara
> Shirt: primark
> Fur stole: zara
> Bag: primark
> Sneakers: nike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355081


Love that Zara skirt!!!!  You styled it perfectly!!


----------



## Antonia

Happy hump day everyone! 
Today's #OOTD :
Sportmax sweater coat from @therealreal 
Gucci belt
Worn with leggings and knee high boots.


----------



## luvlux64

barbie_86 said:


> In Northern Sweden where it is currently minus 20-minus 10C! So looking super chic and stylish lol
> Coat: M&S
> Hat, scarf, gloves & boots: Decathlon
> Salopettes: Nevica
> View attachment 4346258


I feel you   ...  from Toronto


----------



## luvlux64

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4347644
> 
> View attachment 4347645
> 
> 
> Fur from my mom
> Merino wool dress R/H Studio
> Bag Fendi
> Strap Longchamp
> Shoes Stuart Weizmann
> Scarf Hermes
> Mittens made by my boyfriend
> 
> View attachment 4347646
> 
> View attachment 4347647
> 
> Coat Parajumpers
> Dress Prada
> Knit Maje
> Bag Louis Vuitton (Selene Mahina)
> Belt Hermes
> Shoes Trussardi Jeans
> 
> View attachment 4347650
> View attachment 4347651
> View attachment 4347652
> 
> 
> I'm not pregnant despite the pose!
> Dress Alexander Mcqueen
> Bag Chanel
> Shoes Pura Lopez
> Bangle from India


All beautiful


----------



## luvlux64

Hi guys! Hope everyone is enjoying the winter weather  ... been a while & here’s a couple of my ootds in last few weeks. Love my 7 year old Vince Camuto boots (mahogany colour), perfect match for my Louis Vuitton bags  . Happy Hump Day 
Top: AliExpress 
Blue jeans: Levi’s 


Love to match my ootd accessories 


Top: Banana Republic 
White jeans: Guess


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sorry this is so grainy, it's an 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 early-morning photo! Winter whites!
sweater: Club Monaco, old
pants: Banana Republic Sloan
bag: Balenciaga Papier A5
loafers: Freda Salvador


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Sorry this is so grainy, it's an
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> early-morning photo! Winter whites!
> sweater: Club Monaco, old
> pants: Banana Republic Sloan
> bag: Balenciaga Papier A5
> loafers: Freda Salvador


Love this!!


----------



## misscocktail

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Sorry this is so grainy, it's an
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> early-morning photo! Winter whites!
> sweater: Club Monaco, old
> pants: Banana Republic Sloan
> bag: Balenciaga Papier A5
> loafers: Freda Salvador


Very stylish!


----------



## misscocktail

Just an excuse to show my new Gucci bag:

Bag: Gucci Lady Lock Bag (1990)
Jeans: Ralph Lauren
Blazer: Zara
Shirt: Sandro
Scarf: LV
Booties: Rieker


----------



## Antonia

Today's #OOTD 
It's a snow day so I'm wearing Columbia snow boots, AGOLDE skinny jeans and Ports cashmere sweater.


----------



## misscocktail

Antonia said:


> Today's #OOTD
> It's a snow day so I'm wearing Columbia snow boots, AGOLDE skinny jeans and Ports cashmere sweater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356425


Need those boots....now!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Loving my outfit today, so I had to share- 
Dudley Stephens top
Prana pants
No. 6 clog boots
(not pictured, Graf Lantz Frankie tote)


(sorry for the streaked mirror!)


----------



## Antonia

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Loving my outfit today, so I had to share-
> Dudley Stephens top
> Prana pants
> No. 6 clog boots
> (not pictured, Graf Lantz Frankie tote)
> View attachment 4356644
> 
> (sorry for the streaked mirror!)


Love those clog boots!!


----------



## Antonia

Tgif everyone!   Today's #OOTD :
Coat and top from Ann Taylor 
Jeans from Brock Collection 
Scarf is Wilfred from Aritzia 
Vintage Hermès CDC cuff bracelet 
Have a fabulous weekend!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4357408


----------



## Antonia

Happy hump day!  Today's #OOTD:
Ann Taylor jacket and cullottes 
MM Lafleur mock turtleneck 
Gucci makeup bag used as a clutch.  
Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Antonia said:


> Happy hump day!  Today's #OOTD:
> Ann Taylor jacket and cullottes
> MM Lafleur mock turtleneck
> Gucci makeup bag used as a clutch.
> Have a great day everyone!!
> View attachment 4363669



I love the makeup bag as a clutch look


----------



## Ellapretty

My favourite outfit combo - lace top + distressed jeans:


----------



## Antonia

Ellapretty said:


> I love the makeup bag as a clutch look


Awe, thanks Ellapretty!!!


----------



## scivolare

Antonia said:


> Tgif everyone!   Today's #OOTD :
> Coat and top from Ann Taylor
> Jeans from Brock Collection
> Scarf is Wilfred from Aritzia
> Vintage Hermès CDC cuff bracelet
> Have a fabulous weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4357408
> View attachment 4357409


I really like your top! Is it currently available from Ann Taylor? I’d had a look yesterday but couldn’t find it (found something similar but without the wrap detail).


----------



## Antonia

Hi all!  Today's #OOTD is:
H&M jacket 
MM Lafleur cullottes 
Zara belt


----------



## Antonia

scivolare said:


> I really like your top! Is it currently available from Ann Taylor? I’d had a look yesterday but couldn’t find it (found something similar but without the wrap detail).


Thanks!!  I did buy it this past fall so I've had it for a few months.  It may be sold out but if they still have it, it would be under the clearance items at this point.  Otherwise, you can always try eBay.  I just took a quick look now on eBay for you just under "ann taylor plaid top" and I didn't see any but keep checking...I'm sure one will pop up eventually!  Good luck!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Date night outfit for tomorrow night


----------



## Antonia

Tgif and happy International Women's Day!
Today's #OOTD 
Barneys New York cropped cashmere cardi 
Citizens jeans 
Premier top from Marshalls 
Have a great weekend!!


----------



## the_comfortista

Celebrated 90s Nite at Disneyland! I wore Unionbay overalls and a tattoo choker. My sis wore a Friends shirt. We both wore BFF heart necklaces and fanny packs!


----------



## Antonia

This was my #OOTD yesterday :
Rebecca Minkoff bag
Citizens jeans 
See by Chloé booties 
Leopard sweatshirt from local boutique.


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday's #OOTD:
Zara tweed jacket and tank top 
Chanel printed cotton pants 
J.Crew necklace 
Bella Vita Mary Janes


----------



## misscocktail

Antonia said:


> Tuesday's #OOTD:
> Zara tweed jacket and tank top
> Chanel printed cotton pants
> J.Crew necklace
> Bella Vita Mary Janes
> View attachment 4369900


Marvellous jacket! [emoji7]


----------



## misscocktail

Orange is the new black!
Dress: Massimo Dutti
Bag: vintage Prada 
Booties: Rieker


----------



## Antonia

Happy Thursday everyone!   Today's #OOTD :
Zara jacket 
H&M blouse 
Citizens jeans 
Ann Taylor shoes


----------



## Antonia

Today's #OOTD 
Agolde Jamie high rise skinny jeans 
Marsell booties 
Marc Jacobs multi pocket hobo 
Burberry cashmere scarf 
Esley faux shearling bomber jacket


----------



## barbie_86

Drinks at the local tonight!
Shirt, vest & jeans: M&S
Belt: Hermes
Bag: Valentino 
Shoes: Charlotte Olympia


----------



## barbie_86

Antonia said:


> Today's #OOTD
> Agolde Jamie high rise skinny jeans
> Marsell booties
> Marc Jacobs multi pocket hobo
> Burberry cashmere scarf
> Esley faux shearling bomber jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373084


That jacket is so cute!


----------



## Antonia

Saturday's #OOTD 
Zara surplus field jacket 
Madewell skinnies 
Vince Camuto OTK boots 
Coach Rogue handbag 
J.Crew scarf


----------



## BelleMort

Been gone for quite awhile... but here’s a few of our wedding outfits.


----------



## Rikireads

BelleMort said:


> Been gone for quite awhile... but here’s a few of our wedding outfits.



Beautiful!! Best wishes for a wonderful life together!


----------



## Antonia

Monday's #OOTD
Sonia Rykiel jacket
Zara pants
Prada shoes
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4376083


----------



## Antonia

BelleMort said:


> Been gone for quite awhile... but here’s a few of our wedding outfits.


Congratulations!!!! You both look spectacular!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BelleMort said:


> Been gone for quite awhile... but here’s a few of our wedding outfits.


Breathtakingly beautiful! Amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

*Off to work in lime green and navy!*



green sweater vest - Jones New York
light blue cardigan - LOFT
navy pencil skirt - BCBGMaxAzria
navy pumps - Manolo Blahnik
bag - Milly
navy trench - Burberry
aviator sunglasses - Ralph Lauren


----------



## divya510

scivolare said:


> Can anyone ID this cami?
> View attachment 4349501
> View attachment 4349502
> 
> 
> Bonus points if you can tell me who the woman is - she appears to be quite fabulous.
> 
> View attachment 4349503
> 
> View attachment 4349504



The cami looks like it could be from Cami NYC? 
These look similar - https://www.caminyc.com/collections/camis/products/the-montaine-white and 
https://www.caminyc.com/collections/camis/products/the-everly-white


Also can anyone help me identify this two tone pleated leather skirt? Alexander McQueen had a similar one from his 2015 collection but it wasn't this exact skirt.  Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Today's #OOTD 
The Row jacket 
Ann Taylor pants 
MM Lafleur top 
Tory Burch shoes 
Vintage Chanel handbag


----------



## GeorginaLavender

BelleMort said:


> Been gone for quite awhile... but here’s a few of our wedding outfits.



Congratulations[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]

All of your wedding pics are BEAUTIFUL!!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## scivolare

divya510 said:


> The cami looks like it could be from Cami NYC?
> These look similar - https://www.caminyc.com/collections/camis/products/the-montaine-white and
> https://www.caminyc.com/collections/camis/products/the-everly-white
> 
> 
> Also can anyone help me identify this two tone pleated leather skirt? Alexander McQueen had a similar one from his 2015 collection but it wasn't this exact skirt.  Thank you!


THANK YOU!


----------



## baghabitz34

BelleMort said:


> Been gone for quite awhile... but here’s a few of our wedding outfits.


Beautiful couple. Congrats on the marriage & best wishes for a great life!


----------



## missmandymarie

Today’s OOTD:
Shirt: Etsy
Jeans: Abercrombie
Jacket: Scully 
Shoes: Adidas 
Bag: Balenciaga


----------



## Chinese Warrior

So glad that I snagged pair of cropped wide leg denim in Hong Kong..I am only 161cm but I think I managed to pull it off.


----------



## Antonia

Chinese Warrior said:


> So glad that I snagged pair of cropped wide leg denim in Hong Kong..I am only 161cm but I think I managed to pull it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377848


Yes, these look great on you!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Happy spring everyone!!   Today's #OOTD 
Blanc NYC jacket
Zara shirt
MM Lafleur pants
Marc Jacobs Stam 
Prada loafers


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Antonia said:


> Hi all!  Today's #OOTD is:
> H&M jacket
> MM Lafleur cullottes
> Zara belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364749


I love all your styles!! i need you to style me.


----------



## Antonia

Here's todays #OOTD
Massimo Dutti limited edition linen jacket 
MM Lafleur cullottes 
See by Chloé booties 
Chicos obi belt


----------



## Antonia

Work_For_Purse said:


> I love all your styles!! i need you to style me.


Awe, thanks!   That's so sweet.  You made my day!! [emoji847]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Antonia said:


> Happy spring everyone!!   Today's #OOTD
> Blanc NYC jacket
> Zara shirt
> MM Lafleur pants
> Marc Jacobs Stam
> Prada loafers
> View attachment 4378177



Love that bright yellow Stam!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Been ages since I bought a denim jacket from H&M. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I seem to see it on every fashion/lifestyle blog!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Just a simple T-shirt and black pants with Chanel bag and Valentino shoes.


----------



## Antonia

dangerouscurves said:


> Just a simple T-shirt and black pants with Chanel bag and Valentino shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380220


One word:  Fabulous!!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Tgif!   Today's #OOTD 
Steve Madden vest
MM Lafleur top
Gucci belt 
Louis Vuitton Knightsbridge 
Zara baggy jeans
Clark's booties


----------



## Antonia

Chinese Warrior said:


> Been ages since I bought a denim jacket from H&M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to see it on every fashion/lifestyle blog!


Love the jacket, but who makes those pants???  Love them!!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

I dare to post here, again.   

Wednesday




Sunnies: Louis Vuitton Conspiration Ovales Damier Graphite
Tie: Turnbull & Asser
Pocket Square: Turnbull & Asser 
Tie-Clip: Lanvin
Cuff-links: Bespoke
Watch: Rolex Explorer II (16570)
Briefcase: Vintage Samsonite
Jacket: Atelier Torino
Shirt: Casa Moda
Jeans: Pierre Cardin
Shoes: Burberry Brogues

Some details:










And a B&W.




Thursday:




Sunnies: Louis Vuitton Conspiration Ovales Damier Graphite
Pocket Square: Turnbull & Asser 
Watch: Rolex Explorer II (16570)
Jacket: Atelier Torino
Polo shirt: Polo Ralph Lauren
Jeans: Pierre Cardin
Shoes: Yves Saint Laurent Signature Court SL/06 Sneaker

Detail:




And a B&W




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## dangerouscurves

Antonia said:


> One word:  Fabulous!!!!!



Thank you! You look great as well. Wish I could look good in those jeans that your wear in your last couple of photos. [emoji173]️


----------



## dangerouscurves

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> I dare to post here, again.
> 
> Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 4380436
> 
> 
> Sunnies: Louis Vuitton Conspiration Ovales Damier Graphite
> Tie: Turnbull & Asser
> Pocket Square: Turnbull & Asser
> Tie-Clip: Lanvin
> Cuff-links: Bespoke
> Watch: Rolex Explorer II (16570)
> Briefcase: Vintage Samsonite
> Jacket: Atelier Torino
> Shirt: Casa Moda
> Jeans: Pierre Cardin
> Shoes: Burberry Brogues
> 
> Some details:
> 
> View attachment 4380434
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380437
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380438
> 
> 
> And a B&W.
> 
> View attachment 4380440
> 
> 
> Thursday:
> 
> View attachment 4380439
> 
> 
> Sunnies: Louis Vuitton Conspiration Ovales Damier Graphite
> Pocket Square: Turnbull & Asser
> Watch: Rolex Explorer II (16570)
> Jacket: Atelier Torino
> Polo shirt: Polo Ralph Lauren
> Jeans: Pierre Cardin
> Shoes: Yves Saint Laurent Signature Court SL/06 Sneaker
> 
> Detail:
> 
> View attachment 4380433
> 
> 
> And a B&W
> 
> View attachment 4380441
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



You look great! Good taste!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

dangerouscurves said:


> You look great! Good taste!



Thank you so much! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## 19flowers

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> I dare to post here, again.
> 
> Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 4380436
> 
> 
> Sunnies: Louis Vuitton Conspiration Ovales Damier Graphite
> Tie: Turnbull & Asser
> Pocket Square: Turnbull & Asser
> Tie-Clip: Lanvin
> Cuff-links: Bespoke
> Watch: Rolex Explorer II (16570)
> Briefcase: Vintage Samsonite
> Jacket: Atelier Torino
> Shirt: Casa Moda
> Jeans: Pierre Cardin
> Shoes: Burberry Brogues
> 
> Some details:
> 
> View attachment 4380434
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380437
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380438
> 
> 
> And a B&W.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380440
> 
> 
> Thursday:
> 
> View attachment 4380439
> 
> 
> Sunnies: Louis Vuitton Conspiration Ovales Damier Graphite
> Pocket Square: Turnbull & Asser
> Watch: Rolex Explorer II (16570)
> Jacket: Atelier Torino
> Polo shirt: Polo Ralph Lauren
> Jeans: Pierre Cardin
> Shoes: Yves Saint Laurent Signature Court SL/06 Sneaker
> 
> Detail:
> 
> View attachment 4380433
> 
> 
> And a B&W
> 
> View attachment 4380441
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



looking good, Oliver -- love the tie!!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

19flowers said:


> looking good, Oliver -- love the tie!!



Thank you so much! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Antonia

Monday's #OOTD 
Hinge lace top from Nordstrom 
Linen ruffle top from local boutique 
Leggings from another local boutique 
Frye booties 
J.Crew necklace


----------



## Sandra.AT

Lv sneakers and bag
Guess top
Zara jacket and jeans


----------



## lvuittonaddict

I was feeling this outfit...
blouse: Wilfred Peaufiner(aritzia)
Jeans: Hudson bellbottom
jewelry: David smallcombe, Sydney Evan, David yurman
not shown: bag Givenchy Antigona, shoes Balenciaga wedges


----------



## Antonia

Happy hump day everyone!
Today's #OOTD 
Ports1961 cashmere cardi 
MM Lafleur Cindy dress 
Zara obi belt 
Kendra Scott necklace 
Bella Vita shoes


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Happy hump day everyone!
> Today's #OOTD
> Ports1961 cashmere cardi
> MM Lafleur Cindy dress
> Zara obi belt
> Kendra Scott necklace
> Bella Vita shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4385159



Lovely textured fabrics! Very understated but gorgeous.


----------



## missmandymarie

Spring weather yesterday! 
Top: One Love 
Jeans: Rag and Bone
Shoes: Charles David
Bag: Tory Burch


----------



## P.Y.T.

All Saints leather jacket
Banana Republic skirt
Dolce Vita booties 
Zara purse belt


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Antonia

I almost forgot to post my #OOTD!
Vintage Milly wool tweed crop top 
Zara pants 
Aquatalia loafers 
Gucci belt


----------



## Antonia

Casual friday #OOTD
Agolde Jamie high rise jeans 
Prada loafers
Top and belt from local boutiques 
Jcrew necklace


----------



## P.Y.T.

Zara


----------



## dangerouscurves

My first time ever wearing a crop top. I got it from a local boutique in my town. Bag from Gucci, belt from Levi's, jeans from Lipsy and shoes from Geox.


----------



## Antonia

dangerouscurves said:


> My first time ever wearing a crop top. I got it from a local boutique in my town. Bag from Gucci, belt from Levi's, jeans from Lipsy and shoes from Geox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391772


Looks great!  I love a crop top with high waisted jeans/skirt/pants!!   Can't go wrong.  [emoji5]


----------



## Antonia

Today's #OOTD is 
Chanel vintage jacket 
MM Lafleur pants 
Bella Vita heels


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing a vintage Anne Klein sweater, Zara shirt and pants, Gucci clutch and Tomas Meier boots.


----------



## barbie_86

My friend's wedding on Saturday
Dress: LK Bennett
Bag: Debenhams
Hat: Peter Bettley
Shoes: Miu Miu


----------



## barbie_86

Theatre last night 
Blazer: Karl Lagerfeld
Top and jeans: M&S
Boots: Stuart Weitzman
Belt: Hermes
Bag: Galleries de Tanneurs Marrakech


----------



## Allshinythings

barbie_86 said:


> My friend's wedding on Saturday
> Dress: LK Bennett
> Bag: Debenhams
> Hat: Peter Bettley
> Shoes: Miu Miu
> View attachment 4394414


Love the hat [emoji145]


----------



## Antonia

Tgif!   Today's #OOTD 
Anne klein vintage wool and cashmere blazer 
Brock collection jeans 
Hinge lace top
Hermes cuff 
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Antonia

Today's #OOTD 
Wilfred /Citizens jeans from Aritzia 
Zara sweater 
Tim Coppens bomber
Prada loafers 
Balenciaga bag


----------



## barbie_86

AmokedFish said:


> Love the hat [emoji145]


Thanks! In natural light the hat exactly matched the dress, the light from the skylight in the pic throws the colours off which is annoying lol


----------



## Antonia

Today's #OOTD 
Vintage Bob Mackie tweed jacket 
MM Lafleur cullottes 
J.Crew necklace 
Tomas Meier boots


----------



## Antonia

Back to winter dressing today!  Wearing my Sportmax sweater coat with Saint James striped top, Madewell jeans and boots from TJMaxx.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4387850
> View attachment 4387851
> View attachment 4387852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara


cute outfiit!!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Just curious.  I see all of you mix the high end designer brands  (Gucci, LV, Chanel, etc) with fast fashion items (from Forever 21/Zara etc).  When do you decide to spend $$$ and not.  Budget or ???


----------



## mrs.JC

Work_For_Purse said:


> Just curious.  I see all of you mix the high end designer brands  (Gucci, LV, Chanel, etc) with fast fashion items (from Forever 21/Zara etc).  When do you decide to spend $$$ and not.  Budget or ???



I love bags so I allot money specifically for bags. I like shoes, too, but stick to contemporary or department store brands for those and take advantage of sales and promotions. For clothes, I also stick to outlets and sales. I used to be into cosmetics but now I only buy when I need/run out of something.

As much as I would love to buy high end everything, I have to be responsible.


----------



## Antonia

Work_For_Purse said:


> Just curious.  I see all of you mix the high end designer brands  (Gucci, LV, Chanel, etc) with fast fashion items (from Forever 21/Zara etc).  When do you decide to spend $$$ and not.  Budget or ???


All of my high end designer clothes , bags and shoes are pre-owned! The only two things I paid full price on were the Gucci belt and Gucci clutch, both from Nordstrom.    I love shopping local consignment and The Real Real.   Zara is my drug of choice when it comes to trendy fashion, and there are a couple of cute boutiques where I live that have trendy clothes for not a lot of money.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

I buy a lot of clothing from second hand like poshmark and ebay but my purses have to come from boutique and so is my Gucci Marmott belt since it is impossible to get reasonable and reliable preowned.  I am so brutal to my shoes so I never buy new except running shoes.  Lately I am tempted for Rothy pointy flats


----------



## Antonia

Thursday's #OOTD 
Twist sweater and camo cargo joggers from a local boutique. Bella Vita shoes.  Enjoy your day everyone!! [emoji41]


----------



## Antonia

Tgif!   Today's #OOTD 
H&M blouse
Barneys New York cardi
Levis jeans 
Frye booties


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Today's OOTD: lavender, black, white and violet:
Scarf: Elie Tahari
Blouse: LOFT
Cardigan: Helmut by Helmut Lang
Lavender pants: Vince
Heels: Sam Edelman


and here's a closeup of that scarf:


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Today's OOTD: lavender, black, white and violet:
> Scarf: Elie Tahari
> Blouse: LOFT
> Cardigan: Helmut by Helmut Lang
> Lavender pants: Vince
> Heels: Sam Edelman
> View attachment 4401529
> 
> and here's a closeup of that scarf:
> View attachment 4401531


I love the pop of color in that blouse!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I love the pop of color in that blouse!!!


Thank you! It's a great spring/summer color!


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## Antonia

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4402086
> View attachment 4402087
> View attachment 4402088


Omg, cuteness overload!!! [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## barbie_86

Work_For_Purse said:


> Just curious.  I see all of you mix the high end designer brands  (Gucci, LV, Chanel, etc) with fast fashion items (from Forever 21/Zara etc).  When do you decide to spend $$$ and not.  Budget or ???


For me it's because shoes are my 'thing'; bought my first designer pair (JCs) at 15, and been obsessed ever since. I have started spending a little more on clothes, and have a handful of high-end designer pieces, but for the most part I find that high-street clothes do the job.
I can't afford to buy everything designer, so I'm selective; and like PPs I look out for sales/discounts/outlets, and am also not averse to buying second hand depending on the condition. I have had some amazing deals second hand eg a brand new pair of Gina shoes that retailed at £400 for £35 with postage, and some fab MB croc wedges for £35 (they can go for a lot more even used).
I find mixing high-end with high-street to be much more affordable, and the overall look can still be great.


----------



## Antonia

Saturday's #OOTD 
Zara jeans 
Ralph Lauren belt
Local boutique top and bag and Ann Taylor shoes.


----------



## P.Y.T.

A few days ago! Celebrating my s/o birthday


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Here’s mine. 




Apt. 9 cardigan 
Loft white sleeveless singlet
Silver jeans
H belt
Haviana flip flips
New York and Co necklace 
Louis Vuitton Ursula Sunglasses


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Here’s mine.
> 
> View attachment 4404564
> 
> 
> Apt. 9 cardigan
> Loft white sleeveless singlet
> Silver jeans
> H belt
> Haviana flip flips
> New York and Co necklace
> Louis Vuitton Ursula Sunglasses



Cute necklace.  Perfect with a white cami


----------



## EpiFanatic

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4404558
> View attachment 4404559
> View attachment 4404560
> View attachment 4404561
> View attachment 4404562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days ago! Celebrating my s/o birthday



Her moto jacket just killed me...


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday's #OOTD 
Banana Republic pants 
Zara shirt
Ann Taylor shoes


----------



## P.Y.T.

EpiFanatic said:


> Her moto jacket just killed me...


It killed me too she also has it pink


----------



## P.Y.T.

Downtown


----------



## Antonia

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4405629
> View attachment 4405630
> View attachment 4405631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downtown


Love your little girls outfit!  Also love your sneakers!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

So this Missioni look-alike dress arrived today. Got it from a small shop online in China. I love love the print and the colors but the fabric does add weight! It is inexpensive but still..should I keep it?? I was planning to wear it next weekend for a dinner with my family. Appreciate any feedback!


----------



## Antonia

Chinese Warrior said:


> So this Missioni look-alike dress arrived today. Got it from a small shop online in China. I love love the print and the colors but the fabric does add weight! It is inexpensive but still..should I keep it?? I was planning to wear it next weekend for a dinner with my family. Appreciate any feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406177


Yes, keep it, it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Antonia

Happy hump day everyone!   Today's #OOTD 
Monochromatic blush / rose gold look 
Outfit and bag from local boutique and shoes are Lanvin from the Real Real.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Antonia said:


> Happy hump day everyone!   Today's #OOTD
> Monochromatic blush / rose gold look
> Outfit and bag from local boutique and shoes are Lanvin from the Real Real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406309


Happy hump day!  it must be rose/ pink day that is what i am wearing too


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Chinese Warrior said:


> So this Missioni look-alike dress arrived today. Got it from a small shop online in China. I love love the print and the colors but the fabric does add weight! It is inexpensive but still..should I keep it?? I was planning to wear it next weekend for a dinner with my family. Appreciate any feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406177



It is cute.  i don't know how much you paid for but i love the colors.   Very cute.  you can dress down with denim jacket too


----------



## Work_For_Purse

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4404558
> View attachment 4404559
> View attachment 4404560
> View attachment 4404561
> View attachment 4404562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days ago! Celebrating my s/o birthday


I think i would go bankrupt buying cute clothes for her if she is around!   She is so cute


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Antonia said:


> Yes, keep it, it's gorgeous!!!



Thanks Antonia!! I have decided to keep it too, yay![emoji23]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Work_For_Purse said:


> It is cute.  i don't know how much you paid for but i love the colors.   Very cute.  you can dress down with denim jacket too



Love your forum name!![emoji23] yes, a denim jacket will pair very well, I am keeping the dress!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Work_For_Purse said:


> I think i would go bankrupt buying cute clothes for her if she is around!   She is so cute


it’s so addicting with all the cute stuff
-Thank you


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a SHEIN dress (under $30!) and a Barrington Tote:


----------



## Antonia

Thursday's #OOTD
Saint James button down
MM Lafleur pants 
Tory Burch shoes 
J.Crew scarf


----------



## BindiBabe

Antonia said:


> Tuesday's #OOTD
> Banana Republic pants
> Zara shirt
> Ann Taylor shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405271



I haven't been on here for several months and have just gone through some 10 pages - would like to acknowledge that you have an absolutely superb sense of style.

The way you put an outfit together speaks of someone with a great eye for fashion and an innate sense of design.  It's been a real pleasure to view you all your looks.


----------



## Antonia

BindiBabe said:


> I haven't been on here for several months and have just gone through some 10 pages - would like to acknowledge that you have an absolutely superb sense of style.
> 
> The way you put an outfit together speaks of someone with a great eye for fashion and an innate sense of design.  It's been a real pleasure to view you all your looks.


Omg, you are too kind!!!!   Thank you!  You just made my week!!!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## fendifemale

barbie_86 said:


> My friend's wedding on Saturday
> Dress: LK Bennett
> Bag: Debenhams
> Hat: Peter Bettley
> Shoes: Miu Miu
> View attachment 4394414



Gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

Happy Friday everyone! 
Today's #OOTD is 
Hinge lace top from Nordstrom 
Zara acid wash jeans 
Aquatalia loafers 
Hermes vintage cuff
Have a great weekend!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Look at cha!   Still fashionable and now you have a little one!!  She's absolutely precious 


P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4405629
> View attachment 4405630
> View attachment 4405631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downtown


----------



## P.Y.T.

DC-Cutie said:


> Look at cha!   Still fashionable and now you have a little one!!  She's absolutely precious


I can hardly believe I even have a kid I wasn’t ready!! Especially at my age I was settled. ‍♀️


----------



## Antonia

Saturday's casual #OOTD 
Zara Srpls field jacket 
Ann Taylor belle sleeve sweater 
Chimala jeans
Prada loafers 
Coach Madison cross body


----------



## Antonia

Sunday morning #OOTD
The top is from a local consignment store
The skirt is from a local boutique 
Gucci belt
J.Crew necklace 
Bella Vita shoes


----------



## P.Y.T.

My daughter on her way to church with her G-Mom.


----------



## Antonia

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4410499
> View attachment 4410500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter on her way to church with her G-Mom.


Little angel


----------



## cdtracing

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4410499
> View attachment 4410500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter on her way to church with her G-Mom.


She's so adorable!!


----------



## dooneybaby

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4410499
> View attachment 4410500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter on her way to church with her G-Mom.


Oh my goodness...oh my goodness...oh my goodness.
But did I say oh my goodness?


----------



## dooneybaby

Top Shop skirt purchased over the weekend at Nordstrom, along with a simple jacket. Louboutin sandals, yellow Hermes Marwari bag and yellow Hermes H bracelet:


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Easter Sunday outfit:
dress: Ann Taylor
scarf: Etsy
shoes: Loeffler Randall
bag: Balenciaga Nano Le Dix


----------



## Antonia

Today's #OOTD 
LKBENNETT jacket
Chanel pants
Ann Taylor shoes 
Ibu Movement cuff
Top and necklace from local boutiques


----------



## dooneybaby

Equipment silk shirt,  Neiman's brand suede pump and one of the many skirts I've designed and crocheted:


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Yesterday's outfit to a little informal gathering at a hotel. This time with my beloved KeepAll 45 band, and a green polo shirt.







Sunnies: Louis Vuitton Conspiration Ovales Damier Graphite
Pocket Square: Turnbull & Asser 
Watch: Rolex Explorer II (16570)
Jacket: Atelier Torino
Polo shirt: Polo Ralph Lauren
Jeans: Pierre Cardin
Shoes: Yves Saint Laurent Signature Court SL/06 Sneaker
Bag: Louis Vuitton KeepAll 45 band. Damier Graphite
Bracelet (hidden on right wrist): Bottega Veneta 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Antonia

Zara cargo pants 
Lucky Brand wedges 
Local boutique top


----------



## Antonia

Tgif!!!  Today's #OOTD 
Blanknyc vegan leather jacket 
Citizens jeans 
MM Lafleur top 
Kendra Scott necklace 
Bella Vita shoes


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

Anyone able to ID these dresses? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sferics

PS11, Yeezy Inertia, shirt by Someday and some old no name stuff


----------



## Antonia

Today's #OOTD 
Topshop boutique leather jacket 
Mother jeans 
Puma hoodie 
Balenciaga part time 06 leather
No name suede shoes


----------



## remainsilly

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Easter Sunday outfit:
> dress: Ann Taylor
> scarf: Etsy
> shoes: Loeffler Randall
> bag: Balenciaga Nano Le Dix
> View attachment 4411150


The shoe choice elevates this look to amazing.
Beyond "Easter proper." Into greatness.


the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Yesterday's outfit to a little informal gathering at a hotel. This time with my beloved KeepAll 45 band, and a green polo shirt.
> 
> View attachment 4412904
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412905
> 
> 
> Sunnies: Louis Vuitton Conspiration Ovales Damier Graphite
> Pocket Square: Turnbull & Asser
> Watch: Rolex Explorer II (16570)
> Jacket: Atelier Torino
> Polo shirt: Polo Ralph Lauren
> Jeans: Pierre Cardin
> Shoes: Yves Saint Laurent Signature Court SL/06 Sneaker
> Bag: Louis Vuitton KeepAll 45 band. Damier Graphite
> Bracelet (hidden on right wrist): Bottega Veneta
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Thanks for listing details thoroughly.
I continue to pray for you, on your personal journeys.
You seem a kind & good man, Oliver.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for listing details thoroughly.
> I continue to pray for you, on your personal journeys.
> You seem a kind & good man, Oliver.



Thank you very much, your prayers are highly appreciated, again, Thank you very much!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Antonia said:


> Today's #OOTD
> Topshop boutique leather jacket
> Mother jeans
> Puma hoodie
> Balenciaga part time 06 leather
> No name suede shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416174
> View attachment 4416175


 I love this outfit ! Looks great on you


----------



## Sferics

Antonia said:


> Today's #OOTD
> Topshop boutique leather jacket
> Mother jeans
> Puma hoodie
> Balenciaga part time 06 leather
> No name suede shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416174
> View attachment 4416175


 
Love your style! 
I also like the little one behind


----------



## Antonia

Sferics said:


> Love your style!
> I also like the little one behind


Thanks!!!   Haha, he always manages to get in my pictures... the ultimate photo bomber!!  [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Antonia

Sunday #OOTD
Tory Burch silk dress 
Ann Taylor heels
J.Crew necklace 
Fendi beaded Baguette


----------



## Antonia

Pollie-Jean said:


> I love this outfit ! Looks great on you


Thank you Pollie-Jean!!!


----------



## Antonia

It's Monday!!!   Time for another #ootd!
Lace top is Hinge from Nordstrom 
Cargo joggers are LTJ
Naughty Monkey shoes 
J.Crew necklace


----------



## doni

Anyone can id this skirt Jennifer Gardner was wearing this last Sunday? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday's #OOTD 
Ann Taylor jacket and shoes
MM Lafleur mock turtleneck and pants
Heidi Daus necklace


----------



## snibor

hemb said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm a master student from Portugal and I need to collect data for my Master Thesis about Luxury Markets. In order to do that, I created this account to post a survey (https://forms.gle/MVCdBW8SaHH1GjRG9) that is supposed to be answered by luxury consumers alone.
> 
> It would mean a lot to me if you could answer it.
> 
> The questionnaire was developed in accordance with the new GDPR regulation, in order to assure that data is protected and used for no other purpose than that of this academic investigation.
> Thank you very much,
> Kind regards



Not permitted.


----------



## Antonia

Happy hump day everyone!   Today's #OOTD 
Massimo Dutti limited edition linen jacket 
Zara pants and scarf -both also linen
Mark Fisher heels


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Welcoming MAY in red and khaki!
red blouse - Aritzia
wide-leg pants - Ralph Lauren
pants - Michael Michael Kors


----------



## Antonia

Thursday's #OOTD 
The Row jacket 
Ann Taylor pants 
Jones NY shirt
Chanel shoes


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Thursday's #OOTD
> The Row jacket
> Ann Taylor pants
> Jones NY shirt
> Chanel shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420438
> View attachment 4420439


Love that blouse!


----------



## Antonia

baghabitz34 said:


> Love that blouse!


Thank you!!  I got it at Marshall's!!


----------



## Antonia

Tgif everyone!   Today's #OOTD 
Zara sweater
Agolde Jamie high rise jeans 
Frye booties 
Jcrew scarf 

Have a fab weekend!!


----------



## Antonia

Saturday night #ootd
Vintage Hermès cashmere jacket 
Citizens jeans 
Gucci makeup bag used as clutch 
Marc Fisher studded heels
Zara t-shirt


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I got the weekend BLUES! Navy and royal, that is.
top - Aritzia
pants - Banana Republic "Logan" (old)
bag - Kate Spade (old)
shoes - Belle by Sigerson Morrison
necklace - Tiffany & Co. onyx heart


----------



## Antonia

Monday's #OOTD 
Top and pants from local boutique 
Belt and shoes from Zara
Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I got the weekend BLUES! Navy and royal, that is.
> top - Aritzia
> pants - Banana Republic "Logan" (old)
> bag - Kate Spade (old)
> shoes - Belle by Sigerson Morrison
> necklace - Tiffany & Co. onyx heart
> View attachment 4424279


I like how you added a pop of color with the bag!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

baghabitz34 said:


> I like how you added a pop of color with the bag!


Thank you! I love tomato red bags, in the summer and spring they seem to go with all my outfits.


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday's #OOTD 
Top and necklace from local boutiques 
Cullottes from MM Lafleur 
Sandals are Lucky Brand 

Hope you all have a fabulous day! [emoji847]


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

More tomato red today!
blouse - thrifted
belt - Marni
pants - Banana Republic Sloan
flats - Loeffler Randall
bag - Milly


----------



## Antonia

Happy hump day everyone!   Today's #OOTD 
Ann Taylor pants and ballet flats 
Local boutique peplum top- tag says 'Promesa'.

Have a fabulous day!!!


----------



## Antonia

Thursday's #OOTD 
Zara linen side tie blazer from last season 
Cargo joggers from local boutique 
Bella Vita shoes from Nordstrom


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Antonia said:


> Thursday's #OOTD
> Zara linen side tie blazer from last season
> Cargo joggers from local boutique
> Bella Vita shoes from Nordstrom
> View attachment 4427737



Thank you for the great idea to wear camo to work place.  I always felt it is too casual looking.


----------



## Antonia

Work_For_Purse said:


> Thank you for the great idea to wear camo to work place.  I always felt it is too casual looking.


Anytime!!   I have been wearing these camo joggers weekly since I bought them.  I find them very versatile!!   Good luck!! [emoji8]


----------



## Antonia

Tgif!!  Today's #OOTD 
Calvin Klein button down shirt 
Gucci high waisted wide leg jeans from the Real Real 
Aquatalia loafers 

Have a great mothers day weekend!!


----------



## Antonia

Happy Mother's day!   Today's #OOTD 
Citizens of humanity jeans 
Hinge lace top from Nordstrom 
Linea Paolo booties 
Marc Jacobs Stam 
Local boutique linen ruffle top

Have a great day!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Mother's Day outfit in ... you guessed it ... tomato red!
dress - Theory
striped tee - Theory
shoes - Sam Edelman
bag - Milly


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Mother's Day outfit in ... you guessed it ... tomato red!
> dress - Theory
> striped tee - Theory
> shoes - Sam Edelman
> bag - Milly
> View attachment 4431534


So pretty!  I think you and I are the only ones keeping this thread going, lol!!  [emoji16]


----------



## Antonia

Monday's #OOTD 
Zara linen pants 
Nuovo Borgo linen top 
Ann Taylor ballet flats


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> So pretty!  I think you and I are the only ones keeping this thread going, lol!!  [emoji16]


LOL For as long as my kid or husband is willing to take photos of me!


----------



## Antonia

Happy hump day!  Today's #OOTD 
Local boutique top
MM Lafleur cullottes 
Chanel vintage purse 
Hermes cuff


----------



## Antonia

Thursday's #OOTD 
Vivienne Westwood linen jacket 
MM Lafleur pants 
Zara espadrilles 
Jcrew necklace 
Heidi Daus ring
Shirt from local consignment store

Have a fab day!!


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Thursday's #OOTD
> Vivienne Westwood linen jacket
> MM Lafleur pants
> Zara espadrilles
> Jcrew necklace
> Heidi Daus ring
> Shirt from local consignment store
> 
> Have a fab day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434241


You always find the prettiest shirts!


----------



## Antonia

baghabitz34 said:


> You always find the prettiest shirts!


Thank you!  It's from JED New York but from a consignment store.  I paid a lot less than retail!!   [emoji106]


----------



## baghabitz34

Just wanted to say I appreciate Antonia & BalenciagaKitte keeping this thread going 

If I ever wear anything cute, I’ll post a pic.


----------



## Antonia

baghabitz34 said:


> Just wanted to say I appreciate Antonia & BalenciagaKitte keeping this thread going
> 
> If I ever wear anything cute, I’ll post a pic.


Awe, thanks for saying that!  I wonder what ever happened to Kitty Kelly?  She used to post here ALL the time but she hasn't posted here in quite a while.  She had fun with fashion and she really took risks...I usually play it safe because I work in an office environment.  I still enjoy posting here and I'm on Instagram too posting the same thing.


----------



## Antonia

Tgif!  Today's #OOTD 
Fendissime linen jacket
Zara cargos
Dr Scholls sandals 
Tahari tank
Rebecca Minkoff MAB

Have a great weekend!! [emoji8]


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Also TGIF! Inspiration photo and then my version:
leopard-print blouse - Liz Claiborne via Poshmark ($7!)
black denim blazer - Theory via eBay
olive pants - Current/Elliott
belt - Marni
shoes - Hermés Oran


----------



## dotty8

It's been quite cold over the last days, so - warm cashmere tights by Calzedonia, a long-sleeved dress by Montego, soft pink booties by Tamaris and a Swarovski bracelet  And soft pink nail polish by Anny  I guess this was a mostly German and Austrian branded outfit, hehe  (everything except the tights which are Italian).


----------



## barbie_86

Off to the cinema to see John Wick 3:
Top & jeans: M&S
Jacket: Pucci
Shoes: Valentino
WOC: Miu Miu
Belt: Hermes


----------



## Antonia

Hi everybody!   Today my #OOTD is from a new online shop who just launched called Port Hill Brand.   I'm wearing a leopard top with a black jumpsuit.  I'm into jumpsuits lately!!  The shoes are from Ann Taylor.   Have a great day!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing an Ann Taylor jacket and Gucci Marmont bag:


----------



## Antonia

Today's dress of the day is from a local consignment store from a brand I've never heard of called Warehouse.   Have a great day!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Wearing my pretty lil dress I got from Japan itself pairing it with my beige chanel  flap, gold aldo shoes, vca alhambra. Loving it! ☀️


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday's #OOTD 
Top from Marshalls 
Pants from local boutique 
Shoes are Via Spiga
Belt from Zara
Cuff from Ibu Movement 
Bag from Louis Vuitton


----------



## Antonia

Happy hump day all!  Today's #OOTD is an Alfani too from Macy's  , MM Lafleur pants , Lucky Brand wedges


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Ok you've seen a version of this outfit before... but a little different this time!
denim shirt - Polo Ralph Lauren
chinos - Current/Elliott
snake platform sandals - Frye
bag - Milly


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Tgif!  Today's #OOTD
> Fendissime linen jacket
> Zara cargos
> Dr Scholls sandals
> Tahari tank
> Rebecca Minkoff MAB
> 
> Have a great weekend!! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435124


 You look amazing !!


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> You look amazing !!


Thank you annaversary!!!


----------



## Antonia

TGIF!!  Today's #OOTD is
The Row jacket
Madewell T
Brock Collection jeans
Gucci belt
Ann Taylor shoes

Have a great holiday weekend!!


----------



## plumaplomb

Antonia said:


> TGIF!!  Today's #OOTD is
> The Row jacket
> Madewell T
> Brock Collection jeans
> Gucci belt
> Ann Taylor shoes
> 
> Have a great holiday weekend!!


Add me to the long list of people who LOVE your outfit posts. I like how you put things together in a brave and interesting way, and it WORKS.


----------



## Antonia

plumaplomb said:


> Add me to the long list of people who LOVE your outfit posts. I like how you put things together in a brave and interesting way, and it WORKS.


Awe, thank you plumaplomb!!  You just made my day!!  xo


----------



## fendifemale

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing an Ann Taylor jacket and Gucci Marmont bag:


Where did you get the jeans from?


----------



## Antonia

Today's #OOTD....back to cooler temps the next few days.
Celine jacket
Lucky Brand flares
Saint James striped top
Chanel bag


----------



## Antonia

Happy hump day everyone !  Clothing from local boutique , Prada loafers, J.Crew necklace,  Louis Vuitton speedy 25.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

to the tune of "hurry and take the photo honey, it's about to rain!"
coral open-knit sweater - St. John Sport
wide-leg tie pants - Lauren Ralph Lauren
sandals - Rag & Bone
bag (NEW!) - Marc Jacobs Jelly Snapshot


----------



## Antonia

*Tgif!!!  Today's #OOTD is 
Ann Taylor Loft jacket
J.Crew necklace 
Amo denim jeans 
Chanel vintage shoes
Banana Republic belt
Coach Rogue bag
Have a great weekend !! *


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

TGIF also!
wrap dress - Theory Livwilth
lavender tee - Vince
heels - Louboutin
bag - from Thailand via Etsy


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> TGIF also!
> wrap dress - Theory Livwilth
> lavender tee - Vince
> heels - Louboutin
> bag - from Thailand via Etsy
> View attachment 4448511


I love this whole look!!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

TGIF too! 
Dress: Miss Selfridge
Necklace: vca
Pearly Bag strap: DIY


----------



## scivolare

Any ideas on this dress?? I’m obsessed!


----------



## rainyarch

lola_falana_12 said:


> ID on this coat (green one) please.


Hi @lola_falana_12 Good News! It's by Ted Baker, their website has many very similar coats in different lengths, I think it's the Sandra.


----------



## rainyarch

Pink Chanel Frosting said:


> Anyone able to ID these dresses? Thank you in advance!


Hi @Pink Chanel Frosting the 1st dress is by Zara;


----------



## rainyarch

doni said:


> Anyone can id this skirt Jennifer Gardner was wearing this last Sunday? Many thanks in advance.
> View attachment 4417648


Hi @doni It's by Theory, Draped Dot-Print Skirt. Still available last I checked at Refinery29


----------



## doni

rainyarch said:


> Hi @doni It's by Theory, Draped Dot-Print Skirt. Still available last I checked at Refinery29
> View attachment 4449917


Wow, many thanks!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I love this whole look!!!


Aw thank you! I have several dresses by Theory and all just my style!


----------



## dreastcoast

Can anyone ID this dress?


----------



## Work_For_Purse

BalenciagaKitte said:


> TGIF also!
> wrap dress - Theory Livwilth
> lavender tee - Vince
> heels - Louboutin
> bag - from Thailand via Etsy
> View attachment 4448511



Brilliant .  I never thought of putting wrap dress with tees.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Antonia said:


> Happy hump day everyone !  Clothing from local boutique , Prada loafers, J.Crew necklace,  Louis Vuitton speedy 25.



Love that top.  I also love that loafers... I need a new pair.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

dotty8 said:


> It's been quite cold over the last days, so - warm cashmere tights by Calzedonia, a long-sleeved dress by Montego, soft pink booties by Tamaris and a Swarovski bracelet  And soft pink nail polish by Anny  I guess this was a mostly German and Austrian branded outfit, hehe  (everything except the tights which are Italian).
> 
> View attachment 4435473


 Cashmere tights??? I need one!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing an Ann Taylor jacket and Gucci Marmont bag:


So cute.  I love that necklace and loafers.  Where are they from??  I will follow your IG!


----------



## dotty8

Work_For_Purse said:


> Cashmere tights??? I need one!



They really are great, so warm and comfy  ... I have a huge stock and have been wearing them (in different colours) all winter


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Photo taken by my 6 year old!
blouse - Nordstrom
pants - Vince
belt - Calvin Klein
shoes - Christian Louboutin
watch - DKNY
sunglasses - Vogue


and you know how I like those closeups, here is a better shot of the blouse:


----------



## Antonia

This was my #OOTD yesterday I forgot to post.  Top and pants are both from the Gap purchased at Marshall's.  Total cost=$23!


----------



## Antonia

Thursday's #ootd
Zara jacket
Ann Taylor Loft trousers 
Reiss blouse


----------



## Antonia

Happy Friday everyone!
Today I'm wearing my Lucky Brand denim jacket with my Gucci jeans and belt.  The top and shoes are from a local boutique.


----------



## hokatie

Feeling blue today.


----------



## euki

Hi can some id these items? Thanks!


----------



## rainyarch

euki said:


> Hi can some id these items? Thanks!


Hey hey @euki the 1st image is from the Loewe S/S 2019 show


----------



## barbie_86

Top: Sheila Australia
Jeans: M&S
WOC and shoes: Miu Miu


----------



## luvlux64

It’s been a while  ... Happy Sunday, everyone 
Top & bag: Chanel
Slippers & bracelet: Hermes
Pants: J Crew


----------



## hokatie

Beach style


----------



## missmandymarie

Dress- Tommy Hilfiger 
Bag- Gucci 
Shoes- Christian Louboutin


----------



## Antonia

Today's #OOTD
Saint James shirt
Ann Taylor Loft pants 
J.Crew necklace
Praia shoes


----------



## Sterntalerli

missmandymarie said:


> Dress- Tommy Hilfiger
> Bag- Gucci
> Shoes- Christian Louboutin


Love the starfish in your ankle


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Today's #OOTD
> Saint James shirt
> Ann Taylor Loft pants
> J.Crew necklace
> Praia shoes


Love the shoes!


----------



## Antonia

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the shoes!


Thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday's # OOTD
Local boutique linen top
Zara obi belt
Ann Taylor Loft ankle pants
Ann Taylor heels
Gucci make up bag used as a clutch


----------



## Antonia

Happy hump day! Today I'm wearing a Fendissime linen jacket,  pants from a local boutique,  striped shirt from Saint James, heels are Naughty Monkey,  Hermes CDC bracelet,  J.Crew necklace and Marc Jacobs Stam.


----------



## Antonia

Rainy Thursday #ootd
Aquascutum trench
Louis Vuitton speedy  25
Aquatalia loafers
MM LaFleur top


----------



## Antonia

TGIF!!   Today's #ootd
Jones NY shirt
Wilfred for Citizens of Humanity jeans 
Prada loafers


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

TGIF also.... with cat! All-black and showing off my new Vince pants (they were on sale!)
cashmere turtleneck - old (unknown)
high-waist, wide-leg crepe pants - Vince
shoes - Frye
cat - "Sweetie"


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Bag : Chanel  
Watch: Rolex
Dress: MNG
Necklace: VCA Vintage Carnelian
Shoes: Puma Hearts


----------



## Sferics

BalenciagaKitte said:


> TGIF also.... with cat! All-black and showing off my new Vince pants (they were on sale!)
> cashmere turtleneck - old (unknown)
> high-waist, wide-leg crepe pants - Vince
> shoes - Frye
> cat - "Sweetie"
> View attachment 4461403



This looks so so so cool! 

( to the kitty ! )


----------



## luvlux64

Have a blessed Sunday everyone!


----------



## hokatie

Sunday outfit at farmer market.


----------



## baghabitz34

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Bag : Chanel
> Watch: Rolex
> Dress: MNG
> Necklace: VCA Vintage Carnelian
> Shoes: Puma Hearts


Love the color of your Pumas!


----------



## loves

Shirt, local brand, Skorts, Kate Spade Saturday
Slides, Chanel, 
Bag, JW Anderson, 
Shawl, Hermes, 
Hairband, Jennifer Behr, 
Hoops, Valentino
Have a great week all xoxo


----------



## Firstchanellv28

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the color of your Pumas!


thanks!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sferics said:


> This looks so so so cool!
> 
> ( to the kitty ! )


Aw thank you! I'll try to incorporate her into more outfit posts!


----------



## Antonia

Monday #ootd
Top and skirt from Style Snoop
Shoes are Marc Fisher 
Bag and belt are Gucci


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday #ootd 
Local boutique top
Zara tank
Ann Taylor pants
Halogen heels


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Necklace: VCA
Watch: Rolex
Bag: Lady Dior
Shoes & Dress: HM


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

t-shirt - Kenzo (new)
skirt - J. Crew (secondhand)
red patent ballet flats - Repetto


the t-shirt has an embroidered look but it's actually just printed that way.


----------



## Antonia

Happy hump day!
Local boutique top 
Gap cargos 
Lucky Brand sandals 
Saks off Fifth necklace


----------



## baghabitz34

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Necklace: VCA
> Watch: Rolex
> Bag: Lady Dior
> Shoes & Dress: HM


Love the Dior & the shoes!


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> t-shirt - Kenzo (new)
> skirt - J. Crew (secondhand)
> red patent ballet flats - Repetto
> View attachment 4466014
> 
> the t-shirt has an embroidered look but it's actually just printed that way.
> View attachment 4466015


Very cool shirt


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

baghabitz34 said:


> Very cool shirt


Thanks it comes in a lot of colorways but I love red!


----------



## Antonia

Today it's head to toe Zara.


----------



## luvlux64

Today’s details 
Top: Club Monaco 
Pants: Banana Republic 
Chanel: Rain boots & Bag
Accessories: Tag Heuer watch, Hermes bracelet


----------



## baghabitz34

luvlux64 said:


> Today’s details
> Top: Club Monaco
> Pants: Banana Republic
> Chanel: Rain boots & Bag
> Accessories: Tag Heuer watch, Hermes bracelet
> View attachment 4467348
> View attachment 4467349


I like the detailing on the pants. Gives them a extra pizazz


----------



## luvlux64

Antonia said:


> Tuesday #ootd
> Local boutique top
> Zara tank
> Ann Taylor pants
> Halogen heels


Love this head to toe ootd


----------



## Antonia

luvlux64 said:


> Love this head to toe ootd


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Antonia

luvlux64 said:


> Today’s details
> Top: Club Monaco
> Pants: Banana Republic
> Chanel: Rain boots & Bag
> Accessories: Tag Heuer watch, Hermes bracelet
> View attachment 4467348
> View attachment 4467349


I love the pants too...I can't believe they're BR!!  And I love Chanel anything, lol!!


----------



## luvlux64

baghabitz34 said:


> I like the detailing on the pants. Gives them a extra pizazz





Antonia said:


> I love the pants too...I can't believe they're BR!!  And I love Chanel anything, lol!!



Thanks guys  ... Love these pants! It’s been hanging in my closet for almost a year and this is the first time I’m wearing it


----------



## Antonia

TGIF #ootd! 
Aquascutum trench 
Brock collection jeans 
Dr. Scholls sandals
Nordstrom lace top


----------



## hokatie

Saturday outfit 
- Saint Laurent top
- C & C California short
- Dolce Vita sandals
- Saint Laurent bucket bag


----------



## Pollie-Jean

@Antonia , l love these pants !


----------



## Antonia

Pollie-Jean said:


> @Antonia , l love these pants !


Thanks Pollie-Jean!!!


----------



## Antonia

Happy Monday! 
Today I'm wearing Zara earrings,  jacket and espadrills.   Pants are MM LaFleur,  tank from Tahari.  Enjoy your day!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing a Vivienne Westwood linen jacket with a jumpsuit from a local boutique called Style Snoop with Naughty Monkey heels from another local boutique called Strut.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Love this clean sharp look 
Outfit from Zara
Shoes & bags & earrings from CHANEL


----------



## Brimson

Tom Ford, Hermes, Zegna, Ralph Lauren Purple Label


----------



## Antonia

Thursday's #ootd
Reiss top
Camo cargo joggers
Ann Taylor ballet flats


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Behold my minimalist style!
rust skirt - Sezane (altered to remove pleats)
washed black tee - James Perse
brown calf heels - Christian Louboutin
nails - Dior Rouge #999


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Behold my minimalist style!
> rust skirt - Sezane (altered to remove pleats)
> washed black tee - James Perse
> brown calf heels - Christian Louboutin
> nails - Dior Rouge #999
> View attachment 4472985


Love the minimal look!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love the minimal look!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## hokatie

Happy Friday with Madewell dress and Saint Laurent bag.


----------



## luvlux64

Have a great weekend! 
Top: Balmain
Pants: Banana Republic 
Bag: Chanel
Shoes: Hermes


----------



## Firstchanellv28

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the Dior & the shoes!


Thanks


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Dress: Japanese Fashion L’est Rose
Shoes: Zara 
Bag: Chanel
Lovely week ahead


----------



## Antonia

Sunday casual #ootd
Saint James shirt
Gap jeans
Josef Seibel shoes
Louis Vuitton speedy


----------



## enensweety

Sunday casual ☺️

Banana Republic top
Shorts from Nordstrom Rack 
Chanel small classic double flap 
Chanel mules


----------



## hokatie

Monday’s outfit: Loft dress and Saint Laurent bucket bag.


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing a Massimo Dutti shirt with Banana Republic belt, linen pants and shoes from Strut Boutique,  and J.Crew necklace


----------



## hokatie

Casual outfit for Tuesday: 
- Moschino T-shirt 
- American Eagles pants
- Chloe sandals


----------



## maxx

Dress: Naeem Khan 
Shoes: Aquazzura 
Purse: Judith Leiber


----------



## Antonia

Happy hump day!
Top from Mahri Fashion
Capris from Ann Taylor
Shoes are vintage Chanel


----------



## hokatie

Banana Republic top
Madewell skirt
Ann Taylor shoes


----------



## enensweety

Dress from Bluefly
YSL wallet on chain
Valentino rockstuds


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Dress from Bluefly
> YSL wallet on chain
> Valentino rockstuds


Love this whole look esp. the rockstuds!!


----------



## eunaddict

Does anyone know where I can find this dress on Suki Waterhouse?


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> Love this whole look esp. the rockstuds!!


Thank you!


----------



## LPR200

enensweety said:


> Dress from Bluefly
> YSL wallet on chain
> Valentino rockstuds


Such a beautiful look!


----------



## enensweety

LPR200 said:


> Such a beautiful look!


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## rainyarch

@eunaddict it's by Reformation, the Nikita dress I think. 


There are lots of copies about though


----------



## eunaddict

rainyarch said:


> @eunaddict it's by Reformation, the Nikita dress I think.
> View attachment 4482240
> 
> There are lots of copies about though


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Monday's #ootd
Listicle top
Gap cargos
Dr. Scholls sandalls
Tj maxx jewelry


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Summer casual, no makeup even!
chambray dress - J. Crew (secondhand)
hat - from Bloomingdales
sandals - Balenciaga
crossbody bag - Burberry (secondhand)


----------



## Antonia

*Happy hump day! 
Today's outfit is:
Camo top from Hayden Los Angeles
Skirt from Marshall's 
Shoes from Lucky Brand
Bag is vintage Coach*


----------



## Antonia

Thursday's #ootd
Outfit from local boutiques
Cuff bracelet from Ibu Movement


----------



## mauihappyplace

Had the chance to wear normal clothes today... normally in scrubs
Twin setbanana republic 
Shoes Fendi
Rivale belt hermes
Bag hermes


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

TGIF! My sporty look today:
dress - Lacoste
shoes - Lacoste
lavender watch - Nixon
nails - OPI On Collins Ave.


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing a Zara shirt with citizens jeans from Aritzia and Prada loafers and j.crew scarf.  Have a great weekend!!


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> TGIF! My sporty look today:
> dress - Lacoste
> shoes - Lacoste
> lavender watch - Nixon
> nails - OPI On Collins Ave.
> View attachment 4487628


That lavender watch is pretty!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

baghabitz34 said:


> That lavender watch is pretty!


Thank you it was on sale at Macy's. I got one in burgandy too!


----------



## heidi-ho

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing a Zara shirt with citizens jeans from Aritzia and Prada loafers and j.crew scarf.  Have a great weekend!!



Have you tried tucking in the shirt and belting the jeans?


----------



## Ilovepurse007

New: gentle monster love punch sunglasses
New: balenciaga small city bag
Thin blazer
Black distressed long tank
Uniqlo stretch pants
Tiffany heart earrings
#ootd


----------



## Sterntalerli

Antonia said:


> Happy Monday!
> Today I'm wearing Zara earrings,  jacket and espadrills.   Pants are MM LaFleur,  tank from Tahari.  Enjoy your day!


The jacket is awesome. Is it recent?


----------



## Antonia

Today I wore my Ann Taylor dress from last year and Naughty Monkey shoes with my Zara obi belt.


----------



## luvlux64

Out on resort vacay all week! Planned my ootd & sharing it here 
Departure (plane) ootd
Guess denim overalls 
Balmain inspired crop top


First dinner ootd
Guess jumpsuit & MK wedge 


Second dinner night 
Top: Revamped 
Skirt: Laura petite 


3rd dinner night
Top: Club Monaco
Pants: Banana Republic 
MK Wedge 
LV Pochette 


Have an awesome week everyone!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing a top by She & Shy from a local boutique,  MM LaFleur pants and Franco Sarto heels.


----------



## hokatie

Casual for Tuesday’s shopping trip
Top from TJ Maxx
Pants from Target
Saint Laurent bag
Sam Edelman sandals


----------



## Antonia

Happy hump day! 
Today's outfit is: 
Jed NY shirt
Central Park West skirt
Marc Fisher heels
Rebecca Minkoff bag


----------



## PinkTulip

Does anyone know where this dress is from? Jessica Mulroney put it in her Instagram story yesterday and I NEED it. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Antonia

TGIF!  Today's outfit is relaxing earth tones.  
Top is Cloth & Stone
Pants and shoes from local boutique 
Necklace is J. Crew


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Shoes- Tory Burch
Jacket - Rebecca Taylor
Dress - Target
Bag - Louis Vuitton


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing a skirt and top from Marshall's and shoes from Lucky Brand.


----------



## LemonDrop

. never mind found it.


----------



## Antonia

Wednesday #OOTD
Massimo Dutti shirt
Ann Taylor pants 
Chanel heels
Hermes cuff
J. Crew necklace 
Zara handbag


----------



## Antonia

Happy Thursday!   Today I'm wearing my Jones New York shirt with Gap jeans and Zara espadrills.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Antonia said:


> Happy Thursday!   Today I'm wearing my Jones New York shirt with Gap jeans and Zara espadrills.


Those jeans  ! They  look great on you


----------



## enensweety

Top and shorts- Nordstrom Rack
Shoes- Chanel mules
Bag- Chanel Boy
Belt- Gucci


----------



## enensweety

Later in the day:

Top- same, Nordstrom Rack
Jeans- Madewell
Sandals- Chanel


----------



## hokatie

Madewell top
Kensie shorts
Chanel espadrilles


----------



## Antonia

Monday's #ootd
Top from Storia at Vici Collective
Pants and shoes from small local boutique


----------



## hokatie

Express Dress
Valentino bag
Chanel shoes


----------



## Antonia

Humpday ootd 
Ann Taylor loft jacket 
Rachel Zoe ring and skirt
Via Spiga shoes 
Gucci make up bag used as clutch 
Banana Republic belt


----------



## Antonia

Thursday #ootd


----------



## hokatie

Black & white for Thursday!
TJ Maxx top
Anthropology pants
Manolo shoes
Saint Laurent bag


----------



## enensweety

Saturday night:
Top: Nordstrom rack (Socialite)
Jeans: Madewell
Balenciaga mules
Bag: chanel classic small flap


----------



## Antonia

Monday's #ootd

Top from Ann Taylor 
Cropped denim is J. Crew
Espadrills are Zara


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday #ootd
Ann Taylor Loft ankle pants 
LK Bennett jacket 
Banana Republic shirt
Dr. Scholls sandals 
Zara handbag


----------



## Antonia

Wednesday #ootd
Zara shirt and shoes
Rachel Zoe ring 
Camo joggers
Marc Jacobs Stam


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I have been on vacation, here is yesterday's OOTD. (worn for Easter too back in April but different shoes this time)
neon shift dress - Ann Taylor
butterfly skinny scarf - Etsy
necklace - old, can't remember 
nude patent pumps - Louboutin


----------



## enensweety

Top: Nordstrom Rack
Jeans: Madewell
Red Louboutins
Chanel Small Classic Flap


----------



## Antonia

Saturday night OOTD


----------



## fendifemale

*Excuse my streaky mirror.
White House Black Market
Ann Taylor
Banana Republic
(necklace, shirt, shorts)


----------



## sophiaberry

Hat: my mom’s
Top: Uniqlo
Pants: Uniqlo
Purse: Gucci Soho Disco
Shoes: Naots


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Top to Toe :Zara
Earring & Bag: CHANEL
Necklace: DIY
Watch: Rolex


----------



## Antonia

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Top to Toe :Zara
> Earring & Bag: CHANEL
> Necklace: DIY
> Watch: Rolex


At first I thought that skirt was reversible but I see now that the zipper is totally different.  Love your outfit and I love ZARA!!!


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday #ootd
Isabel Marant silk top
MM LaFleur pants
Ibu Movement cuff bracelet 
Marc Fisher heels


----------



## Antonia

Wednesday #ootd 
Rachel Zoe ring and jacket 
J. Crew jeans
Franco Sarto heels 
Reiss top
Coach Rogue in dark teal


----------



## Antonia

last night outfit: 
Vici Pearl top
Rachel Zoe pleated midi skirt
Chanel shoes


----------



## Antonia

Fri-yay #ootd
Vici-dolls lace top
Amo denim jeans
Naughty Monkey shoes
Robert Lee Morris ring


----------



## Sferics




----------



## the_comfortista

Hermès mini Halzan
Emerson Fry caftan
Fitflop sandals


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday's #ootd:
Top from Marshall's 
Skirt from Glam Apparel
Shoes are Marc Fisher 
Vintage Chanel bag 
Rachel Zoe ring


----------



## Tarry79

Very casual


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD
Normally I'd wear different shoes, but today wanted to wear block heels. Stilettos would have looked more elegant I think.
mushroom blouse - Nordstrom
skirt - Sézane
block heels - Rag & Bone
sunglasses - Pucci
watch - Nixon


----------



## loves

Earlier this week @Gucci
Missing Hermes Collier de Chien in black croc and ghw, I take it off when I try on clothes; 
Gucci Marmont belt bag
local brand white shirt 
Hermes jeans
Hermes mules


----------



## fendifemale

*I promise the bed was made after this.
RIP Henri Bendel!
Henri Bendel (tee)
Diane Gilman (pearl jeans)
Naughty Monkey (shoes)


----------



## Tarry79

Time for bed x


----------



## gelbergirl

The fishing vest worn by Cate Blanchett in Where'd You Go Bernadette movie


----------



## Lubina

PinkTulip said:


> Does anyone know where this dress is from? Jessica Mulroney put it in her Instagram story yesterday and I NEED it. Thanks so much in advance.



Patricia Bonaldi 
*PEONY PRINT BUSTIER MAXI DRESS WITH BELT*
*https://patbo.com/products/ves2351us-soft-blue*


----------



## Tarry79

Does anyone know anything about this vintage Gucci Windbreaker?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

TGIF! Off to work with red shoes and red nails. Short skirt = wear flats.
white tee - Uniqlo (sells best non-sheer white tees)
cardigan - J. Crew
skirt - Club Monaco
ballerina flats - Repetto
nail polish - Dior Rouge 999


----------



## fendifemale

BalenciagaKitte said:


> TGIF! Off to work with red shoes and red nails. Short skirt = wear flats.
> white tee - Uniqlo (sells best non-sheer white tees)
> cardigan - J. Crew
> skirt - Club Monaco
> ballerina flats - Repetto
> nail polish - Dior Rouge 999
> View attachment 4523045


Loving the red.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

fendifemale said:


> Loving the red.


Thank you!


----------



## hokatie

Hello Saturday with Topshop jumpsuit, Ann Taylor cardigan, Chanel shoes and Celine bag.


----------



## Lanier

Anthropologie dress and sandals


----------



## enensweety

My weekend uniform - plain shirt and jeans
Shirt: Madewell
Jeans: Madewell
Chanel Boy bag 
Ferragamo sandals


----------



## baghabitz34

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4513506
> 
> *Excuse my streaky mirror.
> White House Black Market
> Ann Taylor
> Banana Republic
> (necklace, shirt, shorts)



Love the blouse & the nails


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Fri-yay #ootd
> Vici-dolls lace top
> Amo denim jeans
> Naughty Monkey shoes
> Robert Lee Morris ring


 The lace top, very pretty


----------



## BagLadyT

BalenciagaKitte said:


> TGIF! Off to work with red shoes and red nails. Short skirt = wear flats.
> white tee - Uniqlo (sells best non-sheer white tees)
> cardigan - J. Crew
> skirt - Club Monaco
> ballerina flats - Repetto
> nail polish - Dior Rouge 999
> View attachment 4523045



You make me miss my skinny toned legs. I gotta go workout!


----------



## BagLadyT

Lanier said:


> Anthropologie dress and sandals



How unique! Love!


----------



## loves

Blurring the background because.. big mess.
In case you are wondering the purple mat on the bottom is my yoga mat, I never put it away because once I do I will be too lazy to take it out and will skip my home exercises.
Gucci skirt, blouse and loafers
Chanel mini backpack


----------



## Work_For_Purse

BalenciagaKitte said:


> TGIF! Off to work with red shoes and red nails. Short skirt = wear flats.
> white tee - Uniqlo (sells best non-sheer white tees)
> cardigan - J. Crew
> skirt - Club Monaco
> ballerina flats - Repetto
> nail polish - Dior Rouge 999
> View attachment 4523045



If i have nice toned leg like yours, i would show off!!  Looks great.


----------



## Antonia

Today's #ootd

Spring coat is Zara
Ankle pants from The Loft
Lace top from Nordstrom
Sandals are Dr. Scholls
Handbag is a vintage Louis Vuitton speedy


----------



## Antonia

Hump day #ootd
Pleated skirt from Central Park West 
J.crew top
Franco Sarto shoes


----------



## fendifemale

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the blouse & the nails


Thanks so much!


----------



## PinkTulip

Lubina said:


> Patricia Bonaldi
> *PEONY PRINT BUSTIER MAXI DRESS WITH BELT*
> *https://patbo.com/products/ves2351us-soft-blue*


Thank you sooo much--it's sold out, but I now have a name to stalk it. Thanks again.


----------



## Style_Baby

Lanier said:


> Anthropologie dress and sandals


Lanier!!!! Hellooooo!!!! Beautiful dress and sandals!!!! I mostly just lurk around here, but had to pop in to say hello to you!!!


----------



## lakeshow

Enjoying the last weekend of summer! And thankful to union members for labour day.


----------



## Antonia

A couple of recent #ootd


----------



## Lanier

Style_Baby said:


> Lanier!!!! Hellooooo!!!! Beautiful dress and sandals!!!! I mostly just lurk around here, but had to pop in to say hello to you!!!



 Hey friend! Hope you are doing well!   And thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing my new Zara dress!!!  I love it!!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing my new Zara dress!!!  I love it!!


I love that color


----------



## Cams

Just been for lunch with DH
Zara pants, tremer T-shirt Jacked from a boutique I got here in Australia it has no tag on it.
Sunglasses Chanel
Shoes Tony Bianco
Belt LV
Bag LV
Hermes twilly on the bag


----------



## BagLadyT

loves said:


> Blurring the background because.. big mess.
> In case you are wondering the purple mat on the bottom is my yoga mat, I never put it away because once I do I will be too lazy to take it out and will skip my home exercises.
> Gucci skirt, blouse and loafers
> Chanel mini backpack
> View attachment 4526034
> 
> View attachment 4526033



Wowie!! So cool!


----------



## Antonia

Friday #ootd
True Religion denim jacket
J. Crew pants
Ann Taylor top
Heidi Daus ring
Kate Spade loafers
Rebecca Minkoff MAB!


----------



## randr21

Jumpsuit by sea
Espadrilles by see by chloe


----------



## the_comfortista

Nphilanthropy jumpsuit, with my B25 in the background


----------



## randr21

Another jumpsuit, by Vince
Nike sneaks


----------



## Antonia

This was my #ootd yesterday:


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

** heads to closet to find jumpsuit **


----------



## Antonia

Today's #ootd 
Rachel Zoe dress
Chanel shoes
Zara bag
Hermes CDC cuff


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

So my jumpsuit is a little dressy (here's an old photo)


But I was inspired to do a jumpsuit lookalike:
blouse - can't remember
pants - Vince
bag - Milly


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing Rachel Zoe again!!   Outfit purchased at TJ Maxx


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Wearing black today on Sept. 11.
blouse - Uniqlo
pants - Banana Republic Sloan
belt - Marni
flats - Christian Louboutin


----------



## Lanier

Kos Resort jumpsuit
AG Denim Jacket
Anthropologie sandals
LV Favorite MM


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing my Ann Taylor sweater with my Yohji Yamamoto pleated skirt and Marc Fisher heels.


----------



## Cams

Zara dress 
Valentino shoes and LV bag


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Zara dress
> Valentino shoes and LV bag


Perfection!!!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Perfection!!!


Thank you


----------



## Antonia

TGIF! 
Today I'm wearing a sweater I recently got from Marshall's,  with my Zara jeans, Kate Spade loafers, and Gucci bag.  The belt is handmade locally.   Have a fabulous weekend!!


----------



## Antonia

My weekend attire!!


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> My weekend attire!!


Nice, love the boots!


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> My weekend attire!!


Looks very comfy  What's the name of those boots?


----------



## pikaachuu

Here’s mine 

Hat, blouse, wedges, earrings: Altar’d State
Jeans: Banana Republic
Necklace: small shop in Puerto Rico
Bag: No brand bag and the flowers were painted on by a girl who owns a booth in this flea market mall thing


----------



## Antonia

IntheOcean said:


> Looks very comfy  What's the name of those boots?


Here you go!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Here you go!!


Oh, they're by Frye! I've always liked Frye. Thank you.


----------



## lakeshow

Worn with plain black ballet flats!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy Monday!
blouse - AT or LOFT
skirt - Sezané
heels - Christian Louboutin
watch - Michael Kors


and because I love the blouse close-up shot:


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Antonia said:


> At first I thought that skirt was reversible but I see now that the zipper is totally different.  Love your outfit and I love ZARA!!!


Hehe wow ur so detailed oriented!! Now that I saw the zipper it is indeed similar a lil! Thanks a lot!!!! I love Zara too! I’m hooked


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing my Oscar de la Renta plaid coat with my Rachel Zoe top, Nordstrom pants and Ann Taylor ballet flats.


----------



## Antonia

Just posted in the Zara forum.  I finally am wearing my Zara Surplus limited edition jumpsuit.   The bag and belt are also Zara!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Just posted in the Zara forum.  I finally am wearing my Zara Surplus limited edition jumpsuit.   The bag and belt are also Zara!


LOVE the jumpsuit! Jumpsuits forever!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

How to dress when the fashion calendar says it's fall but it's still over 90 degrees out? Navy navy navy!
navy shift dress - Calvin Klein
navy sock booties - Stuart Weitzman "Rapture"


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> LOVE the jumpsuit! Jumpsuits forever!


Thanks!  Yesssss!!!  Agreed!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> How to dress when the fashion calendar says it's fall but it's still over 90 degrees out? Navy navy navy!
> navy shift dress - Calvin Klein
> navy sock booties - Stuart Weitzman "Rapture"
> View attachment 4542682


I love this look on you, especially the booties!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cams said:


> Zara dress
> Valentino shoes and LV bag


Love that color dress - looks great on you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> How to dress when the fashion calendar says it's fall but it's still over 90 degrees out? Navy navy navy!
> navy shift dress - Calvin Klein
> navy sock booties - Stuart Weitzman "Rapture"
> View attachment 4542682


Cute - the dress looks like it’s made for you!


----------



## Cams

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color dress - looks great on you!


Thank you


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute - the dress looks like it’s made for you!


Thank you! It 'fits like a glove' as they say!


----------



## Cams

Zara top 
Zara jeans 
Gucci belt
Chanel bag
Gucci loafers


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing a sweater from Nordstrom Rack,  AGOLDE  jeans, and Treasure and Bond snake print boots from Nordstrom.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD
blazer - Nordstrom
blouse -Aritzia
skirt - Dolce & Gabbana
heels - Manolo Blahnik
watch - Nixon


----------



## pikaachuu

Completely editing my head out bc my face and hair are trash

Kimono - Vintage
Top - Joie
Necklace - I got this from a wholesaler at market center 
Jeans - Banana Republic 
Shoes (leopard print) - Jimmy Choo

I love all the textures and prints I have going on


----------



## Blyen

Please don't mind the mess in the background,I was cleaning the bedroom today and things got worse before they got better!
Top from Intrend (designer outlet)
pants and belt from Camaieu
shoes from Bata (I think,got them years ago)
Bag Michael Kors


----------



## IntheOcean

lakeshow said:


> View attachment 4541676
> 
> 
> Worn with plain black ballet flats!


I love your jacket! And the PM goes really nicely with it.


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing a sweater from Nordstrom Rack,  AGOLDE  jeans, and Treasure and Bond snake print boots from Nordstrom.


Love the snake boots!


----------



## Cams

Today 
Zara pants
Shoes hobbs
Bag LV
Scarf coach
Sweater boutique in Birbane Australia it’s wool can’t remember the name sorry.


----------



## pikaachuu

Wore my new Anna Sui for Target dress today. I wanted to wear a gold headband but this one was closer to me and I was running late 

Headband - Nordstrom 
Dress - Anna Sui for Target 
Shoes - Miu Miu


----------



## LavenderIce

pikaachuu said:


> Wore my new Anna Sui for Target dress today. I wanted to wear a gold headband but this one was closer to me and I was running late
> 
> Headband - Nordstrom
> Dress - Anna Sui for Target
> Shoes - Miu Miu


Cute outfit!  You mentioned in the other thread this dress ran big.  May I ask what size you got and what size do you normally wear?


----------



## hokatie

Today’s outfit 
- Kenzo top
- Gap long skirt 
- Cole Haan shoes


----------



## pikaachuu

LavenderIce said:


> Cute outfit!  You mentioned in the other thread this dress ran big.  May I ask what size you got and what size do you normally wear?



Hey, I replied to you in the other thread but I'm going to post it here too just in case someone else is wondering.

I got a small, I normally wear a small. I could fit into the XS, however, but I did not like the way the bust fitted on me in the XS.


----------



## LavenderIce

pikaachuu said:


> Hey, I replied to you in the other thread but I'm going to post it here too just in case someone else is wondering.
> 
> I got a small, I normally wear a small. I could fit into the XS, however, but I did not like the way the bust fitted on me in the XS.



Thanks for your reply!  I don't know if it's because of all the What Not to Wear with Stacy London that I used to watch, but I always opt for the bigger size when something is a bit tight across the bust and under the arm.  I'm between a small and a medium and chose the medium.  I'd rather have things fit well across the bust and underarm.


----------



## Cams

Weekend mode
Pants Zara
Shoes hobbs
Top valley girl
Bag LV


----------



## Antonia

My #OOTD 
Zara jeans and bag
MM LaFleur top
Josef Siebel sneakers


----------



## hokatie

Casual Friday
- Saint Lauren top
- Joe’s jeans
- Salvatore Ferragamo belt
- Celine bag


----------



## lakeshow

IntheOcean said:


> I love your jacket! And the PM goes really nicely with it.



Thank you! It was a gift from my dear friend many years ago. It’s zara and the leather is starting to look a bit faded in some places but it’s so versatile and I have a deep emotional attachment to it that I’ll never let it go


----------



## lakeshow

Unimpressive shoes bc I’m in NYC and knew I would be walking a lot! 
BR sweater
Zara skirt 
Ecco flats
Valentino bag that I adore!


----------



## baghabitz34

lakeshow said:


> View attachment 4544926
> 
> 
> Unimpressive shoes bc I’m in NYC and knew I would be walking a lot!
> BR sweater
> Zara skirt
> Ecco flats
> Valentino bag that I adore!


Love the snake print skirt


----------



## Cams

Out to dinner with DH
Zara coat
Top valley girl 
Skirt valley girl 
Shoes hobbs
Bag I had it made for me it has no name when I visited Shanghai in china


----------



## Antonia

Today's #ootd
Amo jeans
Josef Siebel sneakers 
Vanity Room top


----------



## chicklety

Hi ... well,  this is why I love this site.  If anyone can help,  it's here. I'm trying to find this skirt  or at least identify the designer so I have a starting point for my search. I have no clue if it's high end, vintage, or mainstream. Any guess!? Appears to be blue shorts and a retro print apron skirt overlay. Truck motif and has words like Motel and 4 hours Parking Meter and Painter Trucking Inc. And a capital G? Thanks so much Thank you Thank you, even a guess is appreciated ♡♡♡♡


----------



## chicklety

Oh, and if it's  not vintage,  this would've been from 2015 spring


----------



## Cams

Today 
Shorts cotton on
Belt LV
T shirt Zara 
Cardigan Saba wool
Shoes Gucci
Bag LV


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

welcome first day of Fall! 
color block cashmere sweater - Nordstrom
pants - Banana Republic Logan
watch - DKNY
pumps - Via Spiga


----------



## chicklety

chicklety said:


> Hi ... well,  this is why I love this site.  If anyone can help,  it's here. I'm trying to find this skirt  or at least identify the designer so I have a starting point for my search. I have no clue if it's high end, vintage, or mainstream. Any guess!? Appears to be blue shorts and a retro print apron skirt overlay. Truck motif and has words like Motel and 4 hours Parking Meter and Painter Trucking Inc. And a capital G? Thanks so much Thank you Thank you, even a guess is appreciated ♡♡♡♡





chicklety said:


> Oh, and if it's  not vintage,  this would've been from 2015 spring



From the movie Me Before You .... thanks fashion experts! ♡


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm weaning a Maeve top with Rachel Zoe skirt and flowy jacket,  Franco Sarto heels, Louis Vuitton bag, Gucci belt.


----------



## Cams

Today 
Top valley girl
Pants Zara
Shoes Marc Jacobs
Bag Chanel Woc


----------



## Antonia

Today's outfit is a Zara jacket, camo joggers,  Lucky Brand wedges,  and Rebecca Minkoff Love handbag!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

sweater - August Silk
pants - Mason's
heels - Ferragamo
watch - Nixon


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> sweater - August Silk
> pants - Mason's
> heels - Ferragamo
> watch - Nixon
> View attachment 4548379
> View attachment 4548380


Love the shoes


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thank you! Got them secondhand!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing a Sonia Rykiel jacket, Zara skirt, Treasure and Bond booties, MM LaFleur top, and Gucci belt.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD
tee - Theory
skirt - J. Crew
leopard / cheetah? heels - Ann Taylor
bag - Balenciaga


----------



## Bulgur

Beautiful outfit,


----------



## Cams

We casual today going to the movies with my son.
Cardigan G2000
Shoes Neo from Spain
Shorts HM
Top Valley girl
Bag LV


----------



## Antonia

Today's outfit:  Elizabeth and James leather blazer, pleated skirt from local boutique,  and shoes from Lucky Brand


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Another OOTD featuring olive tones!
blazer - the great Rag & Bone Club blazer (I have it in 3 colors)
turtleneck - Vince
blue corduroy pants - J. Crew
suede loafers - vintage Gucci
bag - Balenciaga


----------



## Antonia

I love olive tones! Btw, that Balenciaga bag is gorgeous!


----------



## TC1

Hoodie- Stussy
Denim- 7 for all Mankind
Sneakers- Adidas Datamosh
Bag- Hermes Evelyne GM


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I love olive tones! Btw, that Balenciaga bag is gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Cams

Today 
Linen dress 
Shoes Nine West 
LV bag


----------



## Antonia

Today is Fri-yay!!! 

I'm wearing my Zara lightweight coat, Brock Collection jeans, Ann Taylor leopard heels, Jed New York shirt, Banana Republic belt, and my Rebecca Minkoff Love handbag.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Madame Mode

Does anyone recognize this brand label? I've seen this brand before ... forgot what it is! Its a black leather skirt but I can't find any other labels in the skirt which gives me more information.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Today is Fri-yay!!!
> 
> I'm wearing my Zara lightweight coat, Brock Collection jeans, Ann Taylor leopard heels, Jed New York shirt, Banana Republic belt, and my Rebecca Minkoff Love handbag.  Have a great weekend!


I like your shoes


----------



## maxx

Dress- Dolce and Gabbana 
Purse- Judith Leiber


----------



## enensweety

Last summer outfit before transitioning to fall
Top: Nordstrom Rack
Jeans: Zara
Gucci sandals


----------



## Cams

Going for Dinner with DH
Top valley girl
Jacket Versace 
Pants Zara
Belt LV
Bag Marc Jacobs
Shoes Tony Bianco


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday!
dress - secondhand A.L.C. 
giraffe calf hair heels - Via Spiga


----------



## dotty8

Cams said:


> We casual today going to the movies with my son.
> Cardigan G2000
> Shoes Neo from Spain
> Shorts HM
> Top Valley girl
> Bag LV



Cute outfit  Which size is your Speedy, is it 25 or 30?


----------



## Cams

dotty8 said:


> Cute outfit  Which size is your Speedy, is it 25 or 30?


Thank you 30 if I am not mistaken the speedy is so old was bought 12.5 years ago in the LV store Sandton City in Johannesburg South Africa.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fall Fashion in 90-degree weather!
dress- LOFT/Lou & Grey
wedge heels - Christian Louboutin
watch - Nixon


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing my Ann Taylor Loft jacket,  Rachel Zoe plaid pants,  Gucci belt,  Franco Sarto heels,  and J. Crew necklace.


----------



## Blyen

Jeans, t-shirt and belt from a local store,blazer from Benetton, shoes from Camaieu


----------



## Cams

Today Kookai dress 
Gucci loafer 
LV PM


----------



## Antonia

Today is head to toe Ann Taylor except the purse, which is Rebecca Minkoff.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Jumping on the Wednesday leopard-print train with you all!
All black outfit with leopard heels
black top and pencil skirt - J. Crew
belt - Calvin Klein
heels- Ann Taylor


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Jumping on the Wednesday leopard-print train with you all!
> All black outfit with leopard heels
> black top and pencil skirt - J. Crew
> belt - Calvin Klein
> heels- Ann Taylor
> View attachment 4555473
> View attachment 4555474


YAY, I love it!!  I have so many leopard items in my closet, can't wait to wear them all!


----------



## Cams

Seed top
Mango pants
Shoes Burberry 
Lv bag


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing a Sonia Rykiel jacket and Tory Burch jeans with Clark's booties.


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper - H&M
Trousers - No label, from TK Maxx
Shoes - Alexander McQueen
Bag - Karl Lagerfeld 
Bangle - Monica Vinader


----------



## Cams

Yesterday we had sunshine and today cold and raining 
Jacket leather on from Sydney 
Pants Zara 
Belt Burberry 
Boots Prada
Bag Chanel


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

TGIF!
cashmere sweater - Theory
pants - Banana Republic
booties - Stuart Weitzman Juniper
twilly - Hermés


----------



## pikaachuu

Top - thrifted
Skirt - Miu Miu
Shoes - Altar’d state
Belt - vintage 
Necklace - bought from a wholesaler at apparel mart

I don’t like the shoes so much with the rest of my outfit but I was running late this morning so I didn’t get a chance to play around some more with the shoe pairing


----------



## Cams

Top valley girl
Skirt valley girl
Jacket Zara
Shoes Zomp Australia
Bag LV


----------



## hokatie

Zara top
Banana Republic pants
Chanel shoes


----------



## barbie_86

A few recent ones:
Birthday drinks at the local
Top and jeans: M&S
Shoes: Gina
Clutch: Roger Vivier


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper - Primark
Trousers - Quiz
Bag - Karl Lagerfeld
Shoes - River Island
Bracelet - Thomas Sabo


----------



## barbie_86

Top: H&M
Jeans: M&S
Shoes: LK Bennett
WOC: MiuMiu


----------



## barbie_86

Opera at the weekend
Dress: Kailmilan
Shoes: Rene Caovilla
Bag: Roger Vivier


----------



## Antonia

*My outfits the last two days*


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday!
> dress - secondhand A.L.C.
> giraffe calf hair heels - Via Spiga
> View attachment 4553479


Love the shoes with this dress!


----------



## hokatie

D&G top
Zara pants
Valentino rockstuds
Cartier watch and love bracelet


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the shoes with this dress!


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Today's #ootd


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Top - Phillip Lim for Target
Pants - Zara
Bag - Senreve 
Shoes - Birkenstock


----------



## Cams

Today 
Marion and linden South African designers 
Hobbs shoes 
Burberry shawl


----------



## enensweety

Top: Zara
Jeans: Madewell
Manolo Hangisi


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today
> Marion and linden South African designers
> Hobbs shoes
> Burberry shawl


I like  your photobomber-lol!!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing my Zara shirtdress with Chanel shoes.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> I like  your photobomber-lol!!


I know right lol DH he always feel left out lol


----------



## Cams

Today 
Zara dress 
Leather sandals handmade in Bali.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Top Zara 
Bottom Liz Lisa
Shoes HM
Bag CHANEL 
Necklace vca vintage carnelian 
Watch rolex


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing a Nanushka faux leather skirt with Mustard Seed faux suede top and Treasure and Bond snake print boots


----------



## Cams

It my mother saw me dressed like that she wouldn't”t  be very happy lol.
I love my ripped Zara jeans 
Top Zara
Scarf Burberry 
Shoes country road


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> It my mother saw me dressed like that she wouldn't”t  be very happy lol.
> I love my ripped Zara jeans
> Top Zara
> Scarf Burberry
> Shoes country road


My mother is the same, she hates ripped jeans!  You look great though!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD
sweater - J. Crew Tippi
skirt - Ann Taylor (I've had this skirt for over 15 years and it still looks new!)
heels - vintage Salvatore Ferragamo
watch - Nixon
necklace - Trois Petit Points
nail polish - OPI Suzi & the Arctic Fox


----------



## Antonia

Today I wore my Blanknyc jacket with a little black dress!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> My mother is the same, she hates ripped jeans!  You look great though!!


Thank you so much


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Today I wore my Blanknyc jacket with a little black dress!


You always look so classic love your jacket.


----------



## Cams

Today top Kookai
Pants cotton on
Shoes Aldo
Ring Georg jenssen grape ring


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> You always look so classic love your jacket.


Awe, thanks Cams!!  You as well!!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today top Kookai
> Pants cotton on
> Shoes Aldo
> Ring Georg jenssen grape ring


So chic!!!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Awe, thanks Cams!!  You as well!!


Thank you


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd
Zara sweater
Anthropologie (Pilcro) faux leather front pants
Coach boots
Ann Taylor scarf
Hermes cuff


----------



## Blyen

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> Zara sweater
> Anthropologie (Pilcro) faux leather front pants
> Coach boots
> Ann Taylor scarf
> Hermes cuff


I have the same sweater! Love your outfit!


----------



## Blyen

Going out with a friend today!
Intrend sweater (with pockets and an open back)
 no brand jeans from a local store and no brand belt 
Camaieu leopard loafers
Benetton coat
Michael Kors bag


----------



## Antonia

Blyen said:


> I have the same sweater! Love your outfit!


That's cool!!  Post a pic when you wear it!


----------



## Bulgur

Cams said:


> It my mother saw me dressed like that she wouldn't”t  be very happy lol.
> I love my ripped Zara jeans
> Top Zara
> Scarf Burberry
> Shoes country road


I love your style... I wish we were friends , so you can teach me


----------



## mal

Shopping expedition the other day:
R13 jeans, Prada shirt, Chanel bag, Louboutin pumps


----------



## Cams

Bulgur said:


> I love your style... I wish we were friends , so you can teach me


You too kind thank you


----------



## Cams

Today 
Linen dress
Shoes Jo Mercer 
Sunglasses Gucci
Bag Dior with jewelry I tend to wear my normal  Rolex and wedding ring.


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing my oversized vintage Anne Klein jacket with my Citizens of Humanity jeans,  and Frye booties.


----------



## hhl4vr

mal said:


> Shopping expedition the other day:
> R13 jeans, Prada shirt, Chanel bag, Louboutin pumps


I love the color of those pumps - great outfit


----------



## pikaachuu

This is so hard to see  the details are my favorite too.

I wanted to try this outfit with my rockstuds but I struggle with buckle shoes and I messed up the buckle on one of them 

Cardigan - Zara
Blouse - Rodarte for Target 
Skirt - Miu Miu
Tights - no brand 
Shoes - Vince Camuto
Earrings - no brand


----------



## Antonia

pikaachuu said:


> This is so hard to see  the details are my favorite too.
> 
> I wanted to try this outfit with my rockstuds but I struggle with buckle shoes and I messed up the buckle on one of them
> 
> Cardigan - Zara
> Blouse - Rodarte for Target
> Skirt - Miu Miu
> Tights - no brand
> Shoes - Vince Camuto
> Earrings - no brand


So adorable!!!!!


----------



## pikaachuu

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Top Zara
> Bottom Liz Lisa
> Shoes HM
> Bag CHANEL
> Necklace vca vintage carnelian
> Watch rolex



I LOVE Liz Lisa!! Your outfit is so cute


----------



## Cams

Today 
Carolina Herrera sweater 
Denim guess
Belt LV
Shoes Jo Mercer 
Bag LV


----------



## Antonia

Today's casual #OOTD


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today
> Carolina Herrera sweater
> Denim guess
> Belt LV
> Shoes Jo Mercer
> Bag LV


Love this look but I'm also curious what goodie you found at Zara!!


----------



## pikaachuu

Styled the impossible Cole Haan x Rodarte booties today!! I wanted to pair it with skinny jeans and when I put these on I was surprised how big they are on me now... time for a new pair of skinny jeans!!

Jacket: Ms Min
Tank: Topshop/Nordstrom
Jeans: Banana Republic
Shoes: Cole Haan x Rodarte
Necklace: No brand
Bracelet: I got it in China Town in San Francisco
Earrings: IMYOURPRESENT @ Etsy 

Featuring a cameo by my Miu Miu purse


----------



## Firstchanellv28

pikaachuu said:


> I LOVE Liz Lisa!! Your outfit is so cute


Aww thanks!!!! Me too!!! Big fan of Liz Lisa!!!


----------



## Blyen

I look like I have four chins because he was making me laugh hysterically, but my husband is so proud of these pictures that I'm posting them anyway 
Today I was wearing
Zara top
H&m faux leather skirt
Unbranded tights and heeled boots (got them for like 10 bucks during a sale at a local fashion shop)
Local boutique dress coat
Michael Kors bag


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd


----------



## baghabitz34

pikaachuu said:


> View attachment 4563983
> View attachment 4563984
> View attachment 4563985
> 
> 
> Styled the impossible Cole Haan x Rodarte booties today!! I wanted to pair it with skinny jeans and when I put these on I was surprised how big they are on me now... time for a new pair of skinny jeans!!
> 
> Jacket: Ms Min
> Tank: Topshop/Nordstrom
> Jeans: Banana Republic
> Shoes: Cole Haan x Rodarte
> Necklace: No brand
> Bracelet: I got it in China Town in San Francisco
> Earrings: IMYOURPRESENT @ Etsy
> 
> Featuring a cameo by my Miu Miu purse


Love the whole love look, especially the jacket & shoes!


----------



## maxx

Dress: Delpozo
Shoes: Aquazzura


----------



## pikaachuu

Sequin cardigan - Anthropologie 
Tank - BP/Nordstrom
Skirt - Rodarte for Target
Tights - Anthropologie 
Shoes - Vince Camuto
Choker - from Italy, unbranded 
Necklace - no brand 
Bracelet - Handmade


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd
Vici Dolls sweater 
Citizens jeans from Aritzia
Kate Spade loafers


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Love this look but I'm also curious what goodie you found at Zara!!


Thank you Anonia really just some basics few T shirts and. T-shirt dress.


----------



## Cams

Today 
Zara dress
Shoes hobbs molino


----------



## Selenet

Pastel look❤️

Knit Kenzo
Skirt vintage
Tights Marimekko
Shoes Minna Parikka
Scarf Riski Studio
Beret Papu
Bag Gucci


----------



## Antonia

Today's outfit is is all Zara,  coach bag and Tomas Maier boots.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Classic black and white!
blouse - Aritzia Murphy long sleeve blouse
joggers - BCBGMaxAzria
heels - Ann Taylor
onyx heart necklace - Tiffany & Co.


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing my tweed Zara jacket with Chanel pants and Zara shoes.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing my tweed Zara jacket with Chanel pants and Zara shoes.


You look so beautiful love your pearl necklace.


----------



## Cams

Today 
Zara dress and sandals from Charles and Keith Singapore


----------



## hokatie

Thursday outfit 
D&G top
Forever 21 jacket
Gap pants
Manolo Blahnik shoes


----------



## Cams

Dress trenery
Shoes Windsor smith


----------



## Antonia

Last two days #ootd
Top outfit Ann Taylor
Bottom outfit, Sonia Rykiel jacket , Brock Collection jeans,  Gucci belt, and Rebecca Minkoff Love handbag


----------



## Blyen

Out shopping with mil today!
Sweater h&m
Jeans skirt Zara from a zillion years ago
Bag Michael Kors 
Dress coat Gant


----------



## fendifemale

Hope everyone is having a great day!
H&M sweater
LOFT fringe hem jeans
Zara calf hair mules
*Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## JenJBS

Blyen said:


> I look like I have four chins because he was making me laugh hysterically, but my husband is so proud of these pictures that I'm posting them anyway
> Today I was wearing
> Zara top
> H&m faux leather skirt
> Unbranded tights and heeled boots (got them for like 10 bucks during a sale at a local fashion shop)
> Local boutique dress coat
> Michael Kors bag


Great look!


----------



## Blyen

JenJBS said:


> Great look!


Thank you!


----------



## mal

Ann Demeulemeester jacket and shirt, AG velvet jeans, Miu Miu booties. 
SLP “blarf” (blanket/scarf, new word ) in second photo, and Louboutin studded PVC Mini Paloma.


----------



## Antonia

#OOTD
Topshop leather jacket 
Citizens of Humanity jeans
Rebecca Minkoff Mab 
Treasure and Bond snake print boots from Nordstrom


----------



## enensweety

Madewell shirt
Madewell jeans
Gucci belt
Chanel bag
Chanel booties


----------



## JenJBS

Dress - Banana Republic
Shoes - Charles David 
Purse - Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch
Bracelet - Marc Jacobs


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing my Yohji Yamamoto skirt,  Chanel shoes and Balenciaga work.


----------



## fendifemale

Diane Gilman sweatshirt
Hollister jeans
Coach espadrilles 
Jcrew jewelry


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4570808
> 
> 
> Diane Gilman sweatshirt
> Hollister jeans
> Coach espadrilles
> Jcrew jewelry


I love that sweatshirt!!!


----------



## Antonia

Nanushka faux leather skirt, See by Chloe boots,  local boutique sweater and belt.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

my faux-Chanel look:
cashmere cable knit sweater - Theory
tweed skirt - Ann Taylor
cap-toe heels - Ferragamo
pearls - ?? old


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> my faux-Chanel look:
> cashmere cable knit sweater - Theory
> tweed skirt - Ann Taylor
> cap-toe heels - Ferragamo
> pearls - ?? old
> View attachment 4571164


Wow, I thought for sure those were Chanel shoes!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Wow, I thought for sure those were Chanel shoes!!


Thanks! Here's a better view of them...


----------



## Cams

Today seed t shirt 
LV belt 
Pants Zara 
Shoes Steve Madden 
Chanel Woc


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> I love that sweatshirt!!!


Thank you so much Antonia!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thanks! Here's a better view of them...
> View attachment 4571542


I actually like those better!!!  GORG!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Weekend casual OOTD
camel sweater - Banana Republic Factory
jeans - J Brand "Maria" high waist skinny
boots - ?? old
nails - OPI You Don't Know Jacques
suede fringe crossbody bag - Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Weekend casual OOTD
> camel sweater - Banana Republic Factory
> jeans - J Brand "Maria" high waist skinny
> boots - ?? old
> nails - OPI You Don't Know Jacques
> suede fringe crossbody bag - Rebecca Minkoff
> View attachment 4571931


What a great photo!!! Perfect outfit for it!


----------



## Antonia

Today's outfit is from Rachel Zoe  and shoes are Tabitha Simmons.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Weekend casual OOTD
> camel sweater - Banana Republic Factory
> jeans - J Brand "Maria" high waist skinny
> boots - ?? old
> nails - OPI You Don't Know Jacques
> suede fringe crossbody bag - Rebecca Minkoff
> View attachment 4571931


O love this look on you


----------



## Cams

Today 
Kookai dress
Shoes miu miu 
Earrings H Hermes


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> What a great photo!!! Perfect outfit for it!


Aw thank you! My husband's phone takes better photos than when my 7-year old takes them with my iPod.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> O love this look on you


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing  a Tory Burch dress with Vince Camuto boots and Gucci clutch


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today
> Kookai dress
> Shoes miu miu
> Earrings H Hermes


Hot!!!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Hot!!!


Thank you Antonia.


----------



## Cams

Mango top
Zara skirt
Shoes Aldo


----------



## Luv n bags

Doma suede jacket, BCBG skirt, Hermes belt, Christian Louboutin booties, Chanel bag


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Mango top
> Zara skirt
> Shoes Aldo


Those shoes!!!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing a Barney's NY sweater, Tory Burch jeans,  Massimo Dutti shirt, and Aquatalia loafers.


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Weekend casual OOTD
> camel sweater - Banana Republic Factory
> jeans - J Brand "Maria" high waist skinny
> boots - ?? old
> nails - OPI You Don't Know Jacques
> suede fringe crossbody bag - Rebecca Minkoff
> View attachment 4571931



Perfect autumn look! Love it!


----------



## baghabitz34

Cams said:


> Mango top
> Zara skirt
> Shoes Aldo


Love the sandals!


----------



## enensweety

Banana Republic jacket
Zara top
Madewell jeans
Gucci belt
Chanel booties
Chanel Boy bag


----------



## Antonia

Saturday ootd
Zara sweater and scarf, Citizens of Humanity skinny jeans, Gucci bag, TJMAXX boots.


----------



## Cams

Weekend going to comedy show with DH


----------



## Rikireads

Cams said:


> Weekend going to comedy show with DH



You look fabulous! Those shoes!!!


----------



## enensweety

Sweater: Nordstrom Rack 
Jeans: Madewell
Chanel mules
Chanel Boy bag


----------



## cuppateatime

enensweety said:


> Sweater: Nordstrom Rack
> Jeans: Madewell
> Chanel mules
> Chanel Boy bag


Love the colors on your outfit and that sweater is SO cute!


----------



## Blyen

Please excuse the messy background! Today's outfit for a stroll around Milan with my husband
Camaieu coat
Uniqlo cachemire sweater 
Zara skirt
Michael Kors bag 
Lauren by Ralph Lauren boots


----------



## baghabitz34

Rikireads said:


> You look fabulous! Those shoes!!!


Second that. Those shoes are fabulous!


----------



## Cams

Rikireads said:


> You look fabulous! Those shoes!!!


Thank you


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Weekend going to comedy show with DH


Cams, your shoe collection is amazing!!  Lovely outfit!!


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Sweater: Nordstrom Rack
> Jeans: Madewell
> Chanel mules
> Chanel Boy bag


OMG, I love that sweater (and of course the rest!)!!


----------



## Antonia

Monday morning ootd
Tabitha Simmons shoes
Ann Taylor Loft pants
Hinge top from Nordstrom 
J. Crew necklace 
Zara reversible belt


----------



## pikaachuu

Top (mint only) - Anthropologie
Skirt - St. John’s
Shoes - Jimmy Choo
Necklace - Anthropologie


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> OMG, I love that sweater (and of course the rest!)!!


Thank you!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Could be considered my "signature outfit" by now ... 







Sunglasses: RayBan
Scarf: Loro Piana
Jacket: Atelier Toriono
Pocketsquare: Turnbull & Asser
Polo: Ralph Lauren
Jeans: Pierre Cardin
Shoes: Burberry Brogues
Bag: Louis Vuitton Keepall 45 bandoulière

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## GeorginaLavender

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Could be considered my "signature outfit" by now ...
> 
> View attachment 4576309
> 
> 
> View attachment 4576310
> 
> 
> Sunglasses: RayBan
> Scarf: Loro Piana
> Jacket: Atelier Toriono
> Pocketsquare: Turnbull & Asser
> Polo: Ralph Lauren
> Jeans: Pierre Cardin
> Shoes: Burberry Brogues
> Bag: Louis Vuitton Keepall 45 bandoulière
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



That’s a FABULOUS signature outfit[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## fendifemale

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Could be considered my "signature outfit" by now ...
> 
> View attachment 4576309
> 
> 
> View attachment 4576310
> 
> 
> Sunglasses: RayBan
> Scarf: Loro Piana
> Jacket: Atelier Toriono
> Pocketsquare: Turnbull & Asser
> Polo: Ralph Lauren
> Jeans: Pierre Cardin
> Shoes: Burberry Brogues
> Bag: Louis Vuitton Keepall 45 bandoulière
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Looking sharp!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Cams, your shoe collection is amazing!!  Lovely outfit!!


Thank you Antonia coming from you that’s a real compliment .


----------



## Cams

Today a dress I bought in sydney in a boutique really it has no name.
Shoes hobbs molline.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

GeorginaLavender said:


> That’s a FABULOUS signature outfit[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





fendifemale said:


> Looking sharp!



Thank you, you two, very much!!   

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## hhl4vr

Cams said:


> Today a dress I bought in sydney in a boutique really it has no name.
> Shoes hobbs molline.


Love your outfit - you look great
Love those shoes


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd 
The Row jacket
Rachel Zoe dress 
See by Chloe boots 
Ralph Lauren collection belt


----------



## fendifemale

Tried to give yall a better view of the boots since they didn't show up in the pic. Sorry*
Target (sweater)
Wally World aka Walmart (jeans)
Report (boots)


----------



## Cams

hhl4vr said:


> Love your outfit - you look great
> Love those shoes


Thank you so much


----------



## Cams

Today HM top
Denim Zara
Belt first time wearing it Gucci
Shoes Gucci


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today HM top
> Denim Zara
> Belt first time wearing it Gucci
> Shoes Gucci


Fabulous as usual!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing a j.Crew top with Central Park West pleated skirt, Tabitha Simmons shoes,  and Rebecca Minkoff bag.


----------



## msloulou

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing my tweed Zara jacket with Chanel pants and Zara shoes.



I wish you could teach me how to accessorize so beautifully! Absolutely love this outfit.


----------



## Antonia

msloulou said:


> I wish you could teach me how to accessorize so beautifully! Absolutely love this outfit.


Thank you so much msloulou!!! XO


----------



## msloulou

Hi! I’m new here but already feel like I found my people! You are all so beautifully stylish in your own unique way. I’m not sure how much I can add - I’m from NYC so I feel like a plain Jane, but I do love fashion and shopping. Anyway, here’s my first contribution (I took pics wearing it but they came out terrible).

Gucci blouse
Altuzarra pleated skirt
Burberry trench coat
Chloé crossbody 
Bottega Vanetta platform loafers


----------



## Antonia

msloulou said:


> Hi! I’m new here but already feel like I found my people! You are all so beautifully stylish in your own unique way. I’m not sure how much I can add - I’m from NYC so I feel like a plain Jane, but I do love fashion and shopping. Anyway, here’s my first contribution (I took pics wearing it but they came out terrible).
> 
> Gucci blouse
> Altuzarra pleated skirt
> Burberry trench coat
> Chloé crossbody
> Bottega Vanetta platform loafers


This is gorgeous!!  I would love to see a modeling pic...I'm sure you look fabulous!!!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Fabulous as usual!


Thank you Antonia.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing a j.Crew top with Central Park West pleated skirt, Tabitha Simmons shoes,  and Rebecca Minkoff bag.


That’s Skirt Antonia you look beautiful.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> That’s Skirt Antonia you look beautiful.


Thanks Cams!  I love long pleated skirts and this is one of my faves.  I have about 6!!


----------



## cuppateatime

msloulou said:


> Hi! I’m new here but already feel like I found my people! You are all so beautifully stylish in your own unique way. I’m not sure how much I can add - I’m from NYC so I feel like a plain Jane, but I do love fashion and shopping. Anyway, here’s my first contribution (I took pics wearing it but they came out terrible).
> 
> Gucci blouse
> Altuzarra pleated skirt
> Burberry trench coat
> Chloé crossbody
> Bottega Vanetta platform loafers


Love the blouse! This is definitely NOT plain Jane


----------



## Cams

Today mango dress 
Zara coat
Edgar’s shoes


----------



## msloulou

Cams said:


> Today mango dress
> Zara coat
> Edgar’s shoes



Love the jacket! Red is a gorgeous color on you.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Today I needed something comfy to run some errands (hairdresser, farmers market) and after that meet my SO at our spa for our appointment. Tomorrow being a public holiday, a long weekend ahead. Which I'm now ready for. yay.  Also for the first time this season, temperature during night was below zero with a clear sky - so we woke up to a very sunny autumn morning, perfect day to break in my new brogues.




Sunglasses: RayBan
Necklace w/ Feather pendant: Knifemaker Mace Vitale, CT, USA.
Shirt: Polo Ralph Lauren - regular fit
Cardigan: Polo Ralph Lauren Merino Wool Cardigan
Jeans: Pierre Cardin
Shoes: Lorenzi (Italy) full brogues

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## msloulou

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Today I needed something comfy to run some errands (hairdresser, farmers market) and after that meet my SO at our spa for our appointment. Tomorrow being a public holiday, a long weekend ahead. Which I'm now ready for. yay.  Also for the first time this season, temperature during night was below zero with a clear sky - so we woke up to a very sunny autumn morning, perfect day to break in my new brogues.
> 
> View attachment 4578631
> 
> 
> Sunglasses: RayBan
> Necklace w/ Feather pendant: Knifemaker Mace Vitale, CT, USA.
> Shirt: Polo Ralph Lauren - regular fit
> Cardigan: Polo Ralph Lauren Merino Wool Cardigan
> Jeans: Pierre Cardin
> Shoes: Lorenzi (Italy) full brogues
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Very sharp! Love those brogues!


----------



## Cams

msloulou said:


> Love the jacket! Red is a gorgeous color on you.


Thank you


----------



## hillaryhath

Tonight, but I had to change into plain black leggings because I couldn’t stand all the zippers between my pants and my booties LOL.

anyway...

Rebecca Minkoff for Edie large flap bag
Rebecca Minkoff booties
Black skinny pants from gap
Oversized Helmut Lang zip up cardigan (that’s so soft omg)
Long Michael Stars T-shirt
Betsey Johnson cat earrings
Onyx David Yurman Albion ring
Black Lululemon headband (I love it, it can be dressed up or down and I wish they still made them)


----------



## hokatie

Happy Friday ❤️❤️!
Gap top
Kenzie jeans
Gucci belt
Rachel Zoe coats
Burberry sneakers 
Celine bag


----------



## hillaryhath

More relaxed version of what I was wearing yesterday… I like black a lot.

Cotton yoga cardigan: Z by Zella (Nordstrom brand)
Gray tank top: nasty gal
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff
Booties: Steven by Steve Madden 
Leggings: Madewell
Cap:  ASOS
Last minute scarf: Lazy Oaf


----------



## Antonia

This was my Saturday ootd 
Ann Taylor jacket
Amo jeans
Clark's booties 
Louis Vuitton Speedy 25


----------



## msloulou

I just bought this Jun Takahashi Undercover Bowie blouse today and I’m too excited to wait until I wear it tomorrow to post a pic! Any suggestions on how to style it? I’ll have my partner take a photo and post it


Antonia said:


> This was my Saturday ootd
> Ann Taylor jacket
> Amo jeans
> Clark's booties
> Louis Vuitton Speedy 25



Love the Clark’s booties. They look very comfortable!


----------



## mal

Louboutin heels, Saint Laurent trench for Saturday night dinner


----------



## Antonia

msloulou said:


> I just bought this Jun Takahashi Undercover Bowie blouse today and I’m too excited to wait until I wear it tomorrow to post a pic! Any suggestions on how to style it? I’ll have my partner take a photo and post it
> 
> 
> Love the Clark’s booties. They look very comfortable!



Thanks...the Clark's booties are so comfy...I get so many compliments on them!  So, I had to Google the blouse to see exactly what it looked like.  That is such a cool top...very edgy!  So because of that, I would probably style it with a midi length (or mini skirt if you are brave enough) off black/black distressed denim skirt...maybe something similar to this one from Zara:  https://www.zara.com/us/en/denim-midi-skirt-p06045254.html?v1=28049998&v2=1281998  and a pair of short black booties.  Or another look would be black leather shorts with opaque tights underneath and booties.  Fashion is all about having fun and experimenting, so I can't wait to see how you styled it!!


----------



## Cams

mal said:


> Louboutin heels, Saint Laurent trench for Saturday night dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581497


Love your shoes


----------



## Cams

White dress from from Valentine
Paez shoes


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> White dress from from Valentine
> Paez shoes


Love this look!


----------



## mal

Cams said:


> Love your shoes


Thanks!!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Love this look!


Thanks Antonia.


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd
Celine jacket
Rachel Zoe skirt
Marsell boots 
Banana Republic belt


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy Monday in burgundy and brown!
jacket - Burberry
v-neck ribbed sweater - August Silk
houndstooth pants - Mason's
suede flats - AGL
nail polish - You Don't Know Jacques


----------



## msloulou

Antonia said:


> Monday ootd
> Celine jacket
> Rachel Zoe skirt
> Marsell boots
> Banana Republic belt



That Céline jacket is beautiful! Love the way you styled it!


----------



## msloulou

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy Monday in burgundy and brown!
> jacket - Burberry
> v-neck ribbed sweater - August Silk
> houndstooth pants - Mason's
> suede flats - AGL
> nail polish - You Don't Know Jacques
> View attachment 4582125
> 
> View attachment 4582124



Ooh, those are lovely houndstooth pants! I’m looking for a nice wool pair, slightly cropped, right now!


----------



## msloulou

The lighting in my bedroom is terrible, but here’s my Monday OOTD:

Saint Laurent Varsity Jacket
Undercover by Jun Takahashi David Bowie Blouse
Grey by Jason Wu Pants
Opening Ceremony Patent Leather Boots


----------



## Antonia

msloulou said:


> The lighting in my bedroom is terrible, but here’s my Monday OOTD:
> 
> Saint Laurent Varsity Jacket
> Undercover by Jun Takahashi David Bowie Blouse
> Grey by Jason Wu Pants
> Opening Ceremony Patent Leather Boots
> 
> View attachment 4582244


You look fabulous!!!  Love how you styled the top!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

msloulou said:


> Ooh, those are lovely houndstooth pants! I’m looking for a nice wool pair, slightly cropped, right now!


Thank you! I got them secondhand from TheRealReal. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Cams

Today was Melbourne cup for us so here I am. I was super excited won the sweep and also best head piece dressed.


----------



## msloulou

Cams said:


> Today was Melbourne cup for us so here I am. I was super excited won the sweep and also best head piece dressed.



Wow! Absolutely gorgeous! Love everything - especially the shoes!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD
Fair Isle sweater - J. Crew
button-up shirt (underneath) - Everlane
taupe pants - Banana Republic
shoes - Ferragamo
nails - OPI You Don't Know Jacques


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today was Melbourne cup for us so here I am. I was super excited won the sweep and also best head piece dressed.


You look amazing!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd 
MM LaFleur dress
Calvin Klein shirt 
Ann Taylor belt
J.Crew necklace 
TJMAXX boots


----------



## baghabitz34

Cams said:


> Today was Melbourne cup for us so here I am. I was super excited won the sweep and also best head piece dressed.


Love the whole look - from the headpiece to the shoes!


----------



## Antonia

Wednesday ootd
Marshall's sweater 
Local boutique camo joggers 
Tabitha Simmons shoes


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD - all black but chose grey tights for contrast
blazer - Rag & Bone Club
blouse - Uniqlo
skirt - J. Crew
tights - DKNY ribbed sweater tights
heels - Louboutin pointed-toe "Pipina" wedge


----------



## Cams

msloulou said:


> Wow! Absolutely gorgeous! Love everything - especially the shoes!


Thank you so much the shoes are Gucci.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> You look amazing!!!!


Thank you Antonia


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing head to toe Ann Taylor


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD in navy and blue tones! Featuring my new-to-me navy nylon Prada belt bag!
navy cardigan - J. Crew
blue corduroy pants - J. Crew
white ribbed tee - August Silk
navy belt bag - Prada
navy sock booties - Stuart Weitzman
navy, blue and purple scarf - Norma Dori



Sorry about the photo quality, I am working on getting a new camera!


----------



## msloulou

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD in navy and blue tones! Featuring my new-to-me navy nylon Prada belt bag!
> navy cardigan - J. Crew
> blue corduroy pants - J. Crew
> white ribbed tee - August Silk
> navy belt bag - Prada
> navy sock booties - Stuart Weitzman
> navy, blue and purple scarf - Norma Dori
> View attachment 4584742
> View attachment 4584743
> 
> Sorry about the photo quality, I am working on getting a new camera!



Love this! You styled the belt bag beautifully!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

msloulou said:


> Love this! You styled the belt bag beautifully!


Aww thank you!


----------



## Blyen

Beautiful outfits ladies! I have nothing to post this days, as I am a couple of day post FET and I was put on house rest. I hope to have something to post soon, but for now I'm enjoying all of your eye candy!


----------



## Antonia

TGI-Friday #OOTD 
Teddy coat is Kenneth Cole 
Grid sweater from Chic Wish 
Jeans are AGOLDE 
Booties are Frye 
Scarf from Vici Collective


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> TGI-Friday #OOTD
> Teddy coat is Kenneth Cole
> Grid sweater from Chic Wish
> Jeans are AGOLDE
> Booties are Frye
> Scarf from Vici Collective


Love the teddy coat - it looks so cozy


----------



## Antonia

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the teddy coat - it looks so cozy


Thanks!!!  It is very cozy !


----------



## Antonia

Saturday casual Ootd 
Ann Taylor sweater 
Citizens of Humanity skinny jeans 
Vince Camuto boots


----------



## Cams

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the whole look - from the headpiece to the shoes!


Thank you


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Saturday casual Ootd
> Ann Taylor sweater
> Citizens of Humanity skinny jeans
> Vince Camuto boots


You look great Antonia.


----------



## Cams

I didn’t do much today apart from taking my son surfing at the beach.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> You look great Antonia.


Thanks Cams!


----------



## fendifemale

Friday night concert.
Dolls Kill
Azalea Wang


----------



## enensweety

Nordstrom Rack sweater
Madewell jeans
Chanel flap
Balenciaga mules


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4587226
> View attachment 4587227
> 
> Friday night concert.
> Dolls Kill
> Azalea Wang



HOT!!


----------



## Antonia

Sunday funday #ootd 
Cold shoulder sweater from Vici Dolls 
Jeans from Marshall's 
Booties are See by Chloe


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sunday's OOTD
black denim dress - ASOS Vila (secondhand)
bag - Balenciaga
flats - AGL


----------



## msloulou

Today’s OOTD:
Vince cashmere turtleneck dress
BCBG suede belted vest
Burberry car coat 
Gianvito Rossi boots
Secondhand silk scarf
Kendra Scott earrings (which are a decent dupe of these gorgeous $15,000 Kimberly McDonald earrings https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...8-karat-rose-gold--geode-and-diamond-earrings)

Had to do a flat lay as the lighting is terrible in my bedroom, but it looks much better on me than the floor!


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd 
Blanknyc jacket
Zara scarf and jeans
Balenciaga bag
Frye booties


----------



## enensweety

Banana republic coat
Zara top (hidden in coat lol)
Madewell jeans
Chanel flap
Chanel mules


----------



## JenJBS

Loft pants
White House Black Market jacket
Banana Republic shirt


----------



## JenJBS

enensweety said:


> Banana republic coat
> Zara top (hidden in coat lol)
> Madewell jeans
> Chanel flap
> Chanel mules


Love that jacket!


----------



## enensweety

JenJBS said:


> Love that jacket!


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> HOT!!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing my SportMax sweater coat with leggings,  boots and my Gucci belt.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Will I stand out in the snow in my Louboutins and 12-degree weather to show you guys my OOTD? _Of course I will!_ 
wool cardigan - Marsh Landing (super old)
striped shirt - Banana Republic
belt - Marni
jeans - 7 for All Mankind
heels - Christian Louboutin
hat - Shopbop
nails - OPI Suzi & the Arctic Fox


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Will I stand out in the snow in my Louboutins and 12-degree weather to show you guys my OOTD? _Of course I will!_
> wool cardigan - Marsh Landing (super old)
> striped shirt - Banana Republic
> belt - Marni
> jeans - 7 for All Mankind
> heels - Christian Louboutin
> hat - Shopbop
> nails - OPI Suzi & the Arctic Fox
> View attachment 4588963


You and your Loubs look fabulous!!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> You and your Loubs look fabulous!!!!


Aw thank you!


----------



## enensweety

Amazon top
Madewell jeans
Gucci belt
Chanel vintage jumbo flap
Chanel booties


----------



## jcnc

enensweety said:


> Amazon top
> Madewell jeans
> Gucci belt
> Chanel vintage jumbo flap
> Chanel booties


Love your outfit especially the booties


----------



## enensweety

jcnc said:


> Love your outfit especially the booties


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing my SportMax sweater coat with leggings,  boots and my Gucci belt.


I LOVE this coat.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> You and your Loubs look fabulous!!!!





BalenciagaKitte said:


> Will I stand out in the snow in my Louboutins and 12-degree weather to show you guys my OOTD? _Of course I will!_
> wool cardigan - Marsh Landing (super old)
> striped shirt - Banana Republic
> belt - Marni
> jeans - 7 for All Mankind
> heels - Christian Louboutin
> hat - Shopbop
> nails - OPI Suzi & the Arctic Fox
> View attachment 4588963


Love it you look hot


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> I LOVE this coat.


Thank you fendifemale!


----------



## Antonia

Wednesday ootd 
Max Mara Studio coat
Sweater from Marshall's 
Pants are Ann Taylor Loft 
Bag is Balenciaga 
The coat and bag are both from The Real Real


----------



## JenJBS

Purse: Mansur Gavriel bucket bag in patent leather
Earrings: local craftsman
Velour sweatshirt and black pants: Loft
Booties: Impo


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing my SportMax sweater coat with leggings,  boots and my Gucci belt.



Gorgeous fall outfit!


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> Purse: Mansur Gavriel bucket bag in patent leather
> Earrings: local craftsman
> Velour sweatshirt and black pants: Loft
> Booties: Impo


I like the detailing on the booties


----------



## JenJBS

deltalady said:


> Top|H&M
> Pants|Forever 21
> Shoes|Jimmy Choo



Those shoes!!! Stunning!!!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous fall outfit!


Thank you!


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today


So classy!!!


----------



## Antonia

Today's outfit is Steve Madden faux fur vest,  Ann Taylor turtleneck and cropped pants,  Tomas Maier boots, Hermes cdc bracelet


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday
oversized fair isle cardigan - Benetton (secondhand)
black scoop neck shirt - J. Crew
plaid pants - Banana Republic
pointed-toe booties - Balenciaga


----------



## lakeshow

Maje blouse
J Crew skirt 
Aldo slingbacks


----------



## Antonia

lakeshow said:


> View attachment 4591115
> 
> 
> Maje blouse
> J Crew skirt
> Aldo slingbacks


This outfit is gorgeous!!!   Very classic!


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> Today's outfit is Steve Madden faux fur vest,  Ann Taylor turtleneck and cropped pants,  Tomas Maier boots, Hermes cdc bracelet


That vest! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> That vest! Love the whole outfit!


Thank you enensweety!  I bought it from Marshall's two years ago.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

TGIF! Today's OOTD
cashmere snail sweater - Maison Jules (Bloomingdales)
olive skirt - J. Crew
calf hair heels - Ann Taylor


----------



## lakeshow

Antonia said:


> This outfit is gorgeous!!!   Very classic!



Thank you! That J Crew tweed skirt is my most worn work skirt, goes with anything!


----------



## lakeshow

J Crew tweed moto jacket 
LOFT mini skirt 
Zara ankle boots with a low heel


----------



## Antonia

Today's outfit is super casual.   Jeans from Aritzia,  booties from Nordstrom,  bag is vintage Coach,  sweatshirt from local boutique.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> So classy!!!


Thank you Antonia but really old everything apart from the bag lol. So got here all of a sudden and just realized need to get the summer clothes out.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Today's outfit is super casual.   Jeans from Aritzia,  booties from Nordstrom,  bag is vintage Coach,  sweatshirt from local boutique.


Love those boots


----------



## JenJBS

Purse: Michael Kors Blakely bucket bag
Sweater: Calvin Klein
Velvet pants: Loft
Shoes: Tildon
Earrings: local craftsman


----------



## bbglo1

Snakeskin Schutz boots
Amazon sweater dress


----------



## Antonia

bbglo1 said:


> Snakeskin Schutz boots
> Amazon sweater dress
> View attachment 4592157


Those boots!!


----------



## ColdSteel

I was dressed differently, then had a bottle of Downy Wrinkle Release topple on me in the laundry room and then found out I was going out after work...

Balenciaga Moto jacket
Nordstrom Sweater
McQ skirt
Daiso Socks
Doc Martens


----------



## bbglo1

Antonia said:


> Those boots!!


I know, right? I love them!


----------



## Blyen

Today's outfit, I went shopping as a pick me up... Needed a little shopping therapy! 
Coat Max&co runaway coat
Shoes and gloves are both from ASOS, in black leather
Scarf Intrend 
Top Zara
Pants Camaieu 
Bag Cuoieria Fiorentina


----------



## enensweety

Madewell jeans
Zara top
Burberry jacket
Valentino rockstud pumps


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Yesterday's outfit for running some errands in town. (Sorry, for having closed my eyes ...)




Sunglasses: Louis Vuitton Clockwise Canvas (Gun metal grey & Monogram Eclipse)
Hooded jacket: Polo Ralph Lauren
Polo shirt: Polo Ralph Lauren
Jeans: Pierre Cardin Jeans
Shoes: Lorenzi Collection (Italy)

Today's "outfit" for helping a family member with her car.




Softshell & T-Shirt: Engelbert-Strauss (German workwear outfitter)
Gloves: Snap-On

(Not pictured: Jogging pants by Ahorn, Safety boots by Elten)

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## TommyH

Scarf = No Name Kashmir
Jacket = Burberry
Trouser = H & M
Handbag = MCM
Shoes = Leather Shoes 
I know ruhe bag is for Women orginial but ist looks rly unisex
Opinion ?


----------



## Antonia

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Yesterday's outfit for running some errands in town. (Sorry, for having closed my eyes ...)
> 
> View attachment 4593194
> 
> 
> Sunglasses: Louis Vuitton Clockwise Canvas (Gun metal grey & Monogram Eclipse)
> Hooded jacket: Polo Ralph Lauren
> Polo shirt: Polo Ralph Lauren
> Jeans: Pierre Cardin Jeans
> Shoes: Lorenzi Collection (Italy)
> 
> Today's "outfit" for helping a family member with her car.
> 
> View attachment 4593196
> 
> 
> Softshell & T-Shirt: Engelbert-Strauss (German workwear outfitter)
> Gloves: Snap-On
> 
> (Not pictured: Jogging pants by Ahorn, Safety boots by Elten)
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


I love the color of your hoodie!  That shade of green is one of my faves...it just pops!!


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Madewell jeans
> Zara top
> Burberry jacket
> Valentino rockstud pumps


This outfit is perfection!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> TGIF! Today's OOTD
> cashmere snail sweater - Maison Jules (Bloomingdales)
> olive skirt - J. Crew
> calf hair heels - Ann Taylor
> View attachment 4591463


I meant to comment on your sweater yesterday...it's super cute!!!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Antonia said:


> I love the color of your hoodie!  That shade of green is one of my faves...it just pops!!



Thank you very much!  Love that green, too. Saw it & knew I had to buy it. 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> This outfit is perfection!


Thank you, Antonia! ❤️


----------



## enensweety

Happy Sunday!
Banana Republic sweater
Madewell jeans
YSL wallet on chain
Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I meant to comment on your sweater yesterday...it's super cute!!!


Awww thank you! I've had it for several years.


----------



## mal

enensweety said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Banana Republic sweater
> Madewell jeans
> YSL wallet on chain
> Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps


So cute!


----------



## mal

Prada coat, Saint Laurent scarf and SDJ.


----------



## enensweety

mal said:


> So cute!


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Today's outfit is Steve Madden faux fur vest,  Ann Taylor turtleneck and cropped pants,  Tomas Maier boots, Hermes cdc bracelet


Love your coat Antonia


----------



## Cams

Today 
Jumpsuit no name bought it in Venice
Shoes Carolina Herrera


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Love your coat Antonia


Thank you Cams!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today
> Jumpsuit no name bought it in Venice
> Shoes Carolina Herrera


This color looks great on you!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing a Mustard Seed top with Halogen high waisted tie pants and Ann Taylor ballet flats.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Tucking in my bulky sweater for today's OOTD!
sweater - J. Jill
pants - Banana Republic Martin
twilly - Hermés
ankle boots - Stuart Weitzman Juniper


----------



## baghabitz34

enensweety said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Banana Republic sweater
> Madewell jeans
> YSL wallet on chain
> Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps


Love the whole look. And  those shoes


----------



## enensweety

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the whole look. And  those shoes


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This color looks great on you!


Thank you beautiful Antonia.


----------



## Cams

Today I had to say good bye to a very good friend of mine as she moved to KL
Kookai dress
Also shoes


----------



## enensweety

Cams said:


> Today I had to say good bye to a very good friend of mine as she moved to KL
> Kookai dress
> Also shoes


Love this whole look!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today I had to say good bye to a very good friend of mine as she moved to KL
> Kookai dress
> Also shoes


I agree with enensweety.... Love this whole look!


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd 
Sweater from Marshall's 
Skirt from local boutique 
Booties from Nordstrom 
Handbag from Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> I agree with enensweety.... Love this whole look!


Thank you so much Type error Aldo shoes.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD
taupe shirtdress - Calvin Klein
cropped cardigan - unknown, local boutique
heels - Ferragamo
nails - Milani "Chocolate Sprinkles"


----------



## Antonia

Wednesday casual day off outfit


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd
Sweater from Amazon
Pants are Chanel
Belt is Zara
Shoes are Tabitha Simmons
Ring is Rachel Zoe


----------



## Cams

Today.


----------



## enensweety

Zara top
Madewell jeans
Chanel mini flap
Manolo hangisi pumps


----------



## Antonia

Tgif #ootd 
Ann Taylor jacket and ballet flats 
Tory Burch jeans
Have a great weekend!!


----------



## enensweety

Saturday ootd
Banana Republic jumpsuit
Chanel long scarf 
Small Chanel double flap
Manolo Hangisi pumps


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Saturday ootd
> Banana Republic jumpsuit
> Chanel long scarf
> Small Chanel double flap
> Manolo Hangisi pumps


I love your Chanel scarf!!!


----------



## Antonia

Yesterday's #ootd 
Zara SRPLS flight jumpsuit 
Coach boots 
Rebecca Minkoff Mab


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Yesterday's #ootd
> Zara SRPLS flight jumpsuit
> Coach boots
> Rebecca Minkoff Mab



Love the flight suit and boots, Antonia!


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> I love your Chanel scarf!!!


Thank you, Antonia! ☺️


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Love the flight suit and boots, Antonia!


Thank you JenJBS!!!


----------



## fendifemale

Sweater- gifted from my sister
Jeans- Iman
Boots- Giani Bini
Jewelry- Jcrew tortoise hoops


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4599206
> 
> View attachment 4599207
> 
> Sweater- gifted from my sister
> Jeans- Iman
> Boots- Giani Bini
> Jewelry- Jcrew tortoise hoops


Your nails are the bomb!!!


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Your nails are the bomb!!!


Oh thanks Antonia!


----------



## Antonia

Monday #ootd 
Zara faux leather top and shoes 
Rachel Zoe pants 
Calvin Klein shirt 
Kendra Scott necklace


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sorry for the grainy-ness...
chambray button up shirt - Banana Republic
camel skirt - J. Crew
heels - Christian Louboutin


----------



## Cams

Sorry last couple of days been in hospital with bronchitis.
Today first day out, so grateful nearly missed U2 concert tomorrow I am happy, I am much better.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Cams said:


> Sorry last couple of days been in hospital with bronchitis.
> Today first day out, so grateful nearly missed U2 concert tomorrow I am happy, I am much better.



Glad to see you're back! Wishing you a speedy, full recovery! Get well soon!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Sorry last couple of days been in hospital with bronchitis.
> Today first day out, so grateful nearly missed U2 concert tomorrow I am happy, I am much better.


Ditto what @the_black_tie_diyer said!!  You look great!


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd 
Ann Taylor top 
Tabitha Simmons shoes 
Rebecca Minkoff Love handbag 
Local boutique skirt


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD have a happy Thanksgiving everyone!
burgundy cardigan - Free People
striped shirt - Banana Republic
burgundy sweater skirt - BCBG MaxAzria
flannel flats - Stuart Weitzman


----------



## Lanier

Abercrombie & Fitch Sweater
Lululemon Herringbone Leggings
Gucci Soho Disco 
Frye Valerie Boots


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD have a happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> burgundy cardigan - Free People
> striped shirt - Banana Republic
> burgundy sweater skirt - BCBG MaxAzria
> flannel flats - Stuart Weitzman
> View attachment 4600457


Wow, the sweater and skirt matches so perfectly you would've thought it came as a set!  I especially love the skirt!


----------



## Antonia

Wednesday ootd
Blank NYC faux leather/suede jacket
Local boutique camo joggers
MM LaFleur top

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!! XO


----------



## mal

Saint Laurent trenchcoat, Alexander McQueen scarf


----------



## Antonia

mal said:


> View attachment 4601327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent trenchcoat, Alexander McQueen scarf


Gorgeous!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Wow, the sweater and skirt matches so perfectly you would've thought it came as a set!  I especially love the skirt!


Thank you Antonia, yes it's fun to wear a cable-knit skirt! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you Antonia, yes it's fun to wear a cable-knit skirt! Happy Thanksgiving!


You too!!!


----------



## mal

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Cams

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Glad to see you're back! Wishing you a speedy, full recovery! Get well soon!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Thank you so much Oliver as always a gentleman.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd
> Ann Taylor top
> Tabitha Simmons shoes
> Rebecca Minkoff Love handbag
> Local boutique skirt


António one day I want to wear a skirt like you do stunning.


----------



## Cams

Today went and saw one of my favorite bands U2.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> António one day I want to wear a skirt like you do stunning.


Awww thanks Cams!!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Going with this today, pics from my portfolio.

Shirt: Van Laack Royal - made to measure.
Jacket: Camel Active
Tie & Pocketsquare: Versace (pre "Gianni"'s murder) It's a matching set, pocketsquare can be worn showing different patterns.













Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Christofle

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Going with this today, pics from my portfolio.
> 
> Shirt: Van Laack Royal - made to measure.
> Jacket: Camel Active
> Tie & Pocketsquare: Versace (pre "Gianni"'s murder) It's a matching set, pocketsquare can be worn showing different patterns.
> 
> View attachment 4602096
> 
> 
> View attachment 4602097
> 
> 
> View attachment 4602098
> 
> 
> View attachment 4602099
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Love the sporty look! The square and tie jazz up the sport jacket too.


----------



## Antonia

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Going with this today, pics from my portfolio.
> 
> Shirt: Van Laack Royal - made to measure.
> Jacket: Camel Active
> Tie & Pocketsquare: Versace (pre "Gianni"'s murder) It's a matching set, pocketsquare can be worn showing different patterns.
> 
> View attachment 4602096
> 
> 
> View attachment 4602097
> 
> 
> View attachment 4602098
> 
> 
> View attachment 4602099
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Love Gianni Versace anything!!  To me, anything after he passed is just not the same.  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Antonia said:


> Love Gianni Versace anything!!  To me, anything after he passed is just not the same.  Happy Thanksgiving!



Thank you, Happy Thanksgiving to you, too!  I totally agree, the newer stuff is just not the same.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## enensweety

Nordstrom Rack sweater
Madewell jeans
Burberry scarf
Boy bag
Balenciaga mules


----------



## fendifemale

enensweety said:


> Nordstrom Rack sweater
> Madewell jeans
> Burberry scarf
> Boy bag
> Balenciaga mules


I LOVE this sweater.


----------



## enensweety

fendifemale said:


> I LOVE this sweater.


Thank you! Happy Thanksgiving! ☺️


----------



## enensweety

Off to spend Thanksgiving day with family. Happy Thanksgiving!
Zara sweater
Madewell jeans
Banana Republic coat
Chanel rectangular mini flap
Manolo Blahnik mules


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Nordstrom Rack sweater
> Madewell jeans
> Burberry scarf
> Boy bag
> Balenciaga mules


I love this sweater and how you styled it.   It looks so cozy!


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> I love this sweater and how you styled it.   It looks so cozy![/
> Thank you, Antonia! ☺️


----------



## Luv n bags

Thanksgiving outfit.  
Leith top
Rag and Bone sueded leather pants
Doc Marten bling boots
Hermès CDC


----------



## Antonia

Black Friday #ootd
Ann Taylor turtleneck 
Citizens of Humanity x Wilfred jeans 
Frye booties


----------



## Luv n bags

Antonia said:


> Black Friday #ootd
> Ann Taylor turtleneck
> Citizens of Humanity x Wilfred jeans
> Frye booties



You’re brave to shop on Black Friday.  I bought a bunch of stuff online.


----------



## baghabitz34

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4599206
> 
> View attachment 4599207
> 
> Sweater- gifted from my sister
> Jeans- Iman
> Boots- Giani Bini
> Jewelry- Jcrew tortoise hoops


Your nails are gorgeous!


----------



## enensweety

Black Friday night out
Nordstrom Rack sweater
Madewell jeans
Louboutin heels
Vintage Chanel jumbo flap


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Black Friday night out
> Nordstrom Rack sweater
> Madewell jeans
> Louboutin heels
> Vintage Chanel jumbo flap


Gorgeous vintage Chanel!


----------



## fendifemale

baghabitz34 said:


> Your nails are gorgeous!


Thank you baghabitz!


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous vintage Chanel!


Thank you, Antonia! ☺️


----------



## TommyH

Jacket: Burberry
Scarf: Burberry
Sweater: Jack and Jones
Shoes: Van Cleef
Bag: MCM

Accessoires:

Ring: Tiffany & Co.
Bracelet: Tiffany & Co.
Necklace: Tiffany & co. 
Watch: Apple Watch

Co


----------



## Sterntalerli

TommyH said:


> Jacket: Burberry
> Scarf: Burberry
> Sweater: Jack and Jones
> Shoes: Van Cleef
> Bag: MCM
> 
> Accessoires:
> 
> Ring: Tiffany & Co.
> Bracelet: Tiffany & Co.
> Necklace: Tiffany & co.
> Watch: Apple Watch
> 
> Co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604091
> View attachment 4604092
> View attachment 4604095
> View attachment 4604098


Love the look of the ring on your hand.


----------



## JenJBS

Purse: Givenchy Antigona
Dress: White House Black Market
Bracelet: Marc Jacobs
Shoes: Steve Madden wedges


----------



## TommyH

Sterntalerli said:


> Love the look of the ring on your hand.



Thank You 



JenJBS said:


> Purse: Givenchy Antigona
> Dress: White House Black Market
> Bracelet: Marc Jacobs
> Shoes: Steve Madden wedges



I like your Bag


----------



## JenJBS

TommyH said:


> Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> I like your Bag



Thank you, TommyH!


----------



## fendifemale

JenJBS said:


> Purse: Givenchy Antigona
> Dress: White House Black Market
> Bracelet: Marc Jacobs
> Shoes: Steve Madden wedges


I love that bag!


----------



## fendifemale

Silk sweater- Banana Republic
Jeans- Hollister
Calf hair mules- White House Black Market
Jewelry- Chas S. Nachol akoya pearls (RIP mom)


----------



## JenJBS

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4604513
> 
> Silk sweater- Banana Republic
> Jeans- Hollister
> Calf hair mules- White House Black Market
> Jewelry- Chas S. Nachol akoya pearls (RIP mom)



Your mother's earrings are stunning.


----------



## JenJBS

fendifemale said:


> I love that bag!



Thank you, Fendifemale!


----------



## enensweety

Elodie sweater
Madewell jeans
Burberry scarf
Celine phantom tote
Dior slingbacks


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Cams said:


> Today was Melbourne cup for us so here I am. I was super excited won the sweep and also best head piece dressed.


your dress is to die for!


----------



## fendifemale

JenJBS said:


> Your mother's earrings are stunning.


Thanks Jen!


----------



## Cams

Firstfullsteps said:


> your dress is to die for!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Wednesday ootd
> Blank NYC faux leather/suede jacket
> Local boutique camo joggers
> MM LaFleur top
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!! XO


beautiful  love your pants


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving!!
Monday ootd
Zara sweater
Coach boots
Scarf and leggings from local boutiques


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving!!
> Monday ootd
> Zara sweater
> Coach boots
> Scarf and leggings from local boutiques


I love that scarf!


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> I love that scarf!


Thanks!!


----------



## fendifemale

Outfit is from LOFT.
Shoes- Louise et Cie
Jewelry- The Limited (aeons ago)


----------



## enensweety

fendifemale said:


> I love that scarf!


I agree, gorgeous scarf!


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

A simple OOTD, welcome to December!
sweater - J. Crew Tippi
pants - Chloé
suede loafers - Gucci
watch - Nixon
onyx heart necklace - Tiffany & Co.
nails - OPI Danke-Shiny Red


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4605193
> 
> Outfit is from LOFT.
> Shoes- Louise et Cie
> Jewelry- The Limited (aeons ago)


Shoes are


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today


Omg, stunning from head to toe!!!


----------



## Antonia

It's sweater weather here in New England !
And snow boot weather!   Boots are Columbia


----------



## enensweety

Cams said:


> Today


Fabulous!!


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Shoes are


Thank you! They now have a pair of fringe boots I want.


----------



## enensweety

Zara jacket
Madewell jeans
Manolo Hangisi pumps


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> A simple OOTD, welcome to December!
> sweater - J. Crew Tippi
> pants - Chloé
> suede loafers - Gucci
> watch - Nixon
> onyx heart necklace - Tiffany & Co.
> nails - OPI Danke-Shiny Red
> View attachment 4605688



Red and black - classic, but also dramatic! Love it! And you pull it off beautifully.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Omg, stunning from head to toe!!!


Thank you Antonia.


----------



## Cams

enensweety said:


> Fabulous!!


Thank you


----------



## Cams

Today 40 degrees


----------



## Christofle

Dreary day at the office...


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Zara jacket
> Madewell jeans
> Manolo Hangisi pumps


I can't believe that's a Zara jacket....I honestly thought it was Chanel!!  Gorg!!


----------



## Antonia

Happy hump day! 
Today's #ootd 
Kenneth Cole Teddy coat
Rachel Zoe dress
See by Chloe boots 
Amazon sweater
Banana Republic belt


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Red and black - classic, but also dramatic! Love it! And you pull it off beautifully.


Thank you Jen!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Today's OOTD: shades of olive with browns
wool blazer - Rag & Bone Club blazer
skirt - J. Crew No. 2 pencil
brown shirt - BCX
kitten heels - Ferragamo_ (I think tall boots would go better with this outfit, but I don't have any dressy ones)_


----------



## fendifemale

Cashmere Sweater- JCrew
Pinstriped Jeans- Diane Gilman
Pumps- Antonio Melani
Jewelry- bee earrings from Ann Taylor (just thought they were adorbs) & White House Black Market chain.


----------



## fendifemale

Cams said:


> Today 40 degrees


Love the pants Cam.


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4606895
> View attachment 4606896
> 
> Cashmere Sweater- JCrew
> Pinstriped Jeans- Diane Gilman
> Pumps- Antonio Melani
> Jewelry- bee earrings from Ann Taylor (just thought they were adorbs) & White House Black Market chain.


Love the bee earrings!  Totally adorbs!


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Love the bee earrings!  Totally adorbs!


Thank you! I went back for the necklace but it was gone. Oh well. I love bees.


----------



## Cams

fendifemale said:


> Love the pants Cam.


Thank you it’s from Zara my favorite store


----------



## Cams

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4606895
> View attachment 4606896
> 
> Cashmere Sweater- JCrew
> Pinstriped Jeans- Diane Gilman
> Pumps- Antonio Melani
> Jewelry- bee earrings from Ann Taylor (just thought they were adorbs) & White House Black Market chain.


Your nails and those earrings


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> I can't believe that's a Zara jacket....I honestly thought it was Chanel!!  Gorg!!


Thank you, Antonia!  It's one of my favorite Zara pieces


----------



## Antonia

Tgif #ootd 
Zara jacket
Gucci belt
Kate Spade loafers 
Anthropologie jeans
Nordstrom top


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

TGIF! OOTD:
cream blazer - Rag & Bone "Club"
scarf-print blouse - Ann Taylor
silk navy pants - Joie
navy pumps - Manolo Blahnik
nails - Zoya "Kalista"


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> Tgif #ootd
> Zara jacket
> Gucci belt
> Kate Spade loafers
> Anthropologie jeans
> Nordstrom top


This outfit is perfection.


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> This outfit is perfection.


Awww, thanks!!!


----------



## fendifemale

Cams said:


> Your nails and those earrings


Thanks Cam!


----------



## enensweety

Banana Republic jumpsuit
Valentino rockstuds
Chanel mini flap


----------



## snibor

enensweety said:


> Banana Republic jumpsuit
> Valentino rockstuds
> Chanel mini flap


Looks very chic!


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today


WOWZA!!!


----------



## mal

Cams said:


> Today


So cute!!


----------



## mal

Last night


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd 
Zara dress and belt
Tjmaxx boots 
Chanel vintage cashmere jacket


----------



## mal

Antonia said:


> Monday ootd
> Zara dress and belt
> Tjmaxx boots
> Chanel vintage cashmere jacket


Nice!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD - white footwear makes everything right!
argyle sweater - J Crew "Tippi"
knit skirt - BCBG MaxAzria
white loafers - Freda Salvador


----------



## enensweety

snibor said:


> Looks very chic!


Thank you!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> WOWZA!!!


Thank you Antonia.❤️


----------



## Christofle

Never thought I would be wearing linen with snow outside but it’s nice and balmy out!


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd 
Valentino jacket
Nanushka faux leather skirt 
Nordstrom boots 
Gucci bag


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD sporting my new secondhand scores!
purple merino cardigan - Banana Republic via Poshmark
blouse - Missoni for Target
black pants with white dots - Hugo Boss "Tanitea" via Poshmark
wedge heels - Louboutin "Pipina"


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd
> Valentino jacket
> Nanushka faux leather skirt
> Nordstrom boots
> Gucci bag


You look great Antonia.


----------



## Cams

Today walking and doing my Christmas shopping.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> You look great Antonia.


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Purse: Givenchy - Antigona
Jacket: BB Dakota (Nordstrom)
Velvet pants: Loft
Black Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Heels: Chinese Laundry


----------



## Cams

Today I have my work Christmas party.


----------



## JenJBS

Cams said:


> Today I have my work Christmas party.



You look great! Sparkle is always a good pick for a holiday party!


----------



## Christofle

Cold day today!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thursday OOTD - more secondhand Poshmark scores!
blue cardigan - J. Crew via PM
brown button-up shirt - J. Crew via PM
skirt - Ann Taylor
heels - Ferragamo
nails - OPI "Romantically Involved"


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today I have my work Christmas party.


Omg, gorgeous!!!


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd 
Max Mara coat 
Ann Taylor turtleneck 
Tory Burch jeans


----------



## Cams

JenJBS said:


> You look great! Sparkle is always a good pick for a holiday party!


Thank you so much


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> Max Mara coat
> Ann Taylor turtleneck
> Tory Burch jeans


Thank you beautiful Antonia.


----------



## Cams

Today my daughter is here visiting from University only for 3 nights, she turns 18 today got my self a Christmas gift lol


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

TGIF! OOTD
sweater & pants - Banana Republic
heels - Jimmy Choo


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today my daughter is here visiting from University only for 3 nights, she turns 18 today got my self a Christmas gift lol


How can you have a daughter who's 18?? You must look more like sisters!!    Lovely outfit!


----------



## LemonDrop

I know it says it right on the hoodie but I’m not sure what it says.


----------



## doni

chicklety said:


> From the movie Me Before You .... thanks fashion experts! ♡


According to this, it is a vintage find.

http://onscreenstyle.com/2016/06/me-before-you-fashion-lou-beach-outfits/


----------



## doni

LemonDrop said:


> View attachment 4613716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it says it right on the hoodie but I’m not sure what it says.


I believe it is Versace.


----------



## fendifemale

Cams said:


> Today my daughter is here visiting from University only for 3 nights, she turns 18 today got my self a Christmas gift lol


You have a kid in college?!


----------



## Christofle

Heading out for some grocery shopping!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> How can you have a daughter who's 18?? You must look more like sisters!!    Lovely outfit!


Thank you  Antonia and fendi female. Yes she is 18 and in college. Today both of us mum and daughter enjoying last day together before she goes back.


----------



## chicklety

doni said:


> According to this, it is a vintage find.
> 
> http://onscreenstyle.com/2016/06/me-before-you-fashion-lou-beach-outfits/


Thanks dear!! However,  I still don't think they mention the exact airport outfit I was looking for and posted the pic of. It probably is vintage, but I'm still on the hunt. But thank you so much for sharing that.


----------



## bbglo1

Cams said:


> Thank you  Antonia and fendi female. Yes she is 18 and in college. Today both of us mum and daughter enjoying last day together before she goes back.


You really do look like sisters!


----------



## bbglo1

I ordered a few pairs of combat boots and settled on these Prada ones bc the quality of the leather is amazing.


----------



## Cams

bbglo1 said:


> You really do look like sisters!


Thank you


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Thank you  Antonia and fendi female. Yes she is 18 and in college. Today both of us mum and daughter enjoying last day together before she goes back.


Two beauties!


----------



## Antonia

Last night's outfit for company Christmas party:
Dress from Barney's New York
Gucci belt
Tabitha Simmons shoes
Rebecca Minkoff Love handbag


----------



## Antonia

Today's rainy day outfit: 
Ann Taylor zebra trench
TJMAXX boots


----------



## jess236

...


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Last night's outfit for company Christmas party:
> Dress from Barney's New York
> Gucci belt
> Tabitha Simmons shoes
> Rebecca Minkoff Love handbag



Love this outfit!   Black and gold always looks so sophisticated, imo. Hope the party was good.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Love this outfit!   Black and gold always looks so sophisticated, imo. Hope the party was good.


Thank you JenJBS!!   I had a great time!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Cams said:


> Thank you  Antonia and fendi female. Yes she is 18 and in college. Today both of us mum and daughter enjoying last day together before she goes back.



I’m new to this thread but omg who’s the daughter who’s the mother?


----------



## Antonia

Sunday ootd 
Kenneth Cole teddy coat
Rachel Zoe dress 
See by Chloe boots 
Rebecca Minkoff Mab 
Ralph Lauren collection belt


----------



## Antonia

Monday #ootd (ps, it's my birthday!) 
Sonia Rykiel jacket 
See by Chloe boots 
MM LaFleur cullottes 
Louis Vuitton speedy


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Monday #ootd (ps, it's my birthday!)
> Sonia Rykiel jacket
> See by Chloe boots
> MM LaFleur cullottes
> Louis Vuitton speedy


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Monday #ootd (ps, it's my birthday!)
> Sonia Rykiel jacket
> See by Chloe boots
> MM LaFleur cullottes
> Louis Vuitton speedy



Happy birthday


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy birthday





BalenciagaKitte said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Happy Birthday, @Antonia !


----------



## Lubina

LemonDrop said:


> View attachment 4613716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it says it right on the hoodie but I’m not sure what it says.



I believe it is Versace.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Happy Birthday, @Antonia !


Thank you JenJBS!!


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday's #ootd 
Zara limited edition sweater
 Local boutique camo joggers 
Clark's booties


----------



## Antonia

Hump day #ootd 
SportMax sweater coat
Worn with local boutique leggings and scarf and TJMAXX boots


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Last night's outfit for company Christmas party:
> Dress from Barney's New York
> Gucci belt
> Tabitha Simmons shoes
> Rebecca Minkoff Love handbag


So beautiful


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Monday #ootd (ps, it's my birthday!)
> Sonia Rykiel jacket
> See by Chloe boots
> MM LaFleur cullottes
> Louis Vuitton speedy


Happy birthday Antonia, hope you were spoilt rotten.


----------



## Cams

Today very casual


----------



## bbglo1

Sweater from TJ Maxx
AGOLDE jeans 
Prada boots
AllSaints leather jacket


----------



## mal

Antonia said:


> Monday #ootd (ps, it's my birthday!)
> Sonia Rykiel jacket
> See by Chloe boots
> MM LaFleur cullottes
> Louis Vuitton speedy


Happy oh so chic birthday!


----------



## mal

100% cool


----------



## mal

Cams said:


> Today very casual


SO PRETTY


----------



## mal

Prada wool coat and handbag, Gucci scarf, Ann Demeulemeester  leather pants.


----------



## bbglo1

mal said:


> View attachment 4618604
> 
> Prada wool coat and handbag, Gucci scarf, Ann Demeulemeester  leather pants.


Yesss


----------



## Antonia

mal said:


> Happy oh so chic birthday!


Thanks @mal !!!


----------



## Antonia

mal said:


> View attachment 4618604
> 
> Prada wool coat and handbag, Gucci scarf, Ann Demeulemeester  leather pants.


Omg, I want those leather pants!!  Love how you styled this look!!!


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd 
The Row jacket 
Ann Taylor blouse and faux leather cropped pants
Chanel vintage square toe heels
Heidi Daus statement ring


----------



## mal

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> The Row jacket
> Ann Taylor blouse and faux leather cropped pants
> Chanel vintage square toe heels
> Heidi Daus statement ring


Stunning


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Antonia

Tgi-Fri-yay ootd
Flight suit and belt are Zara 
Boots are Frye 
Teddy coat is Kenneth Cole 
Bag is vintage Coach


----------



## jcnc

Cams said:


> Today


Love your outfits!! But what’s even better is your sweet smile  keep the OOTD coming


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> The Row jacket
> Ann Taylor blouse and faux leather cropped pants
> Chanel vintage square toe heels
> Heidi Daus statement ring



I love this blouse!♡


----------



## fendifemale

Cams said:


> Today


Hey Cam! How do you like the GST? I've been eyeballing one.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Yesterday.










Cardigan: Polo Ralph Lauren, 100% Merino.
Shirt: Casa Moda
Tie: Barneys New York (Italian, Handmade) Festive red with blue & white applications.
Tie clip: Lanvin (Rhodium/Mother of Pearl)
Cufflinks: Bespoke
Watch: Nomos Tangente
Jeans: Pierre Cardin
Shoes: Burberry Brogues

A comfy outfit for a Friend's Christmas party.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sunshine mama

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> The Row jacket
> Ann Taylor blouse and faux leather cropped pants
> Chanel vintage square toe heels
> Heidi Daus statement ring


Love your outfit!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you beautiful


----------



## Cams

jcnc said:


> Love your outfits!! But what’s even better is your sweet smile  keep the OOTD coming


You so kind thank you so much.


----------



## Cams

Casual again


----------



## JenJBS

Purse: Coach, Alexa Turnlock Clutch
Dress: Loft
Heels: Chinese Laundry


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## enensweety

Sunday night


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD today!
red-orange lace blouse - Maje
navy ribbed skirt - Vince
orange tote - Longchamp
plaid shoes - Repetto


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD today!
> red-orange lace blouse - Maje
> navy ribbed skirt - Vince
> orange tote - Longchamp
> plaid shoes - Repetto
> View attachment 4621438


I like your shoes


----------



## Cams

enensweety said:


> Sunday night


Your shoes ❤️ Love it


----------



## enensweety

Cams said:


> Your shoes ❤️ Love it


Thank you, Cams!☺️


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD today!
> red-orange lace blouse - Maje
> navy ribbed skirt - Vince
> orange tote - Longchamp
> plaid shoes - Repetto
> View attachment 4621438


Oooh, I love this whole ensemble!!!


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd 
Topshop boutique leather jacket 
Vici cold shoulder sweater
She &Sky pleated skirt 
Frye booties


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Oooh, I love this whole ensemble!!!


Thank you Antoinia!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> I like your shoes


Thank you, I just love Repetto!


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd
Tim Coppens bomber
Zara sweater
Ann Taylor jeans


----------



## Antonia

I hope everyone had a great Christmas! 
Thursday ootd
Blanknyc jacket 
Habitat faux wrap dress
TJMAXX boots 
Rebecca Minkoff vintage MAB


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Still in the Christmas spirit, wearing red!
ribbed turtleneck - Ralph Lauren
jogger pants - BCBG Max Azria
red booties - Tabitha Simmons
nail polish - OPI Danke-Shiny Red


----------



## Antonia

Tgif ootd 
Chic Wish sweater 
Ann Taylor shoes and pants
Balenciaga work bag


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Still in the Christmas spirit, wearing red!
> ribbed turtleneck - Ralph Lauren
> jogger pants - BCBG Max Azria
> red booties - Tabitha Simmons
> nail polish - OPI Danke-Shiny Red
> View attachment 4624169


Love the booties


----------



## chicklety

Ok here's a blast from the past. Can anyone help ID? From The O.C. season 1 episode 6 "the girlfriend" ... worn by Rachel Bilson as Summer Roberts. It's a pale yellow (?) Strapless dress that's hem is slightly tulip bubbled, gathered. There's a ribbon bow at the empire waist.  I think this was 2003 any clue?? Thanks in advance ♡


----------



## chicklety

chicklety said:


> Ok here's a blast from the past. Can anyone help ID? From The O.C. season 1 episode 6 "the girlfriend" ... worn by Rachel Bilson as Summer Roberts. It's a pale yellow (?) Strapless dress that's hem is slightly tulip bubbled, gathered. There's a ribbon bow at the empire waist.  I think this was 2003 any clue?? Thanks in advance ♡
> View attachment 4625182
> View attachment 4625183
> View attachment 4625184
> View attachment 4625185
> View attachment 4625182
> View attachment 4625183
> View attachment 4625184
> View attachment 4625185


Or this floral sundress worn by Mischa Barton as Marissa Cooper in season one episode 5. Looks very Reformation like. I know they wore Marc Jacobs and Shelli Segal as well so perhaps??


----------



## chicklety

Free people? Just a quess


----------



## chicklety




----------



## Blyen

Zara blazer
Benetton turtleneck 
Gap high waisted jeans
ASOS shoes


----------



## chicklety

And last but not least.  Season 1 episode 24 the proposal.  This pink halter dress. Pleated. Martini glasses print?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Antonia said:


> Monday ootd
> Topshop boutique leather jacket
> Vici cold shoulder sweater
> She &Sky pleated skirt
> Frye booties


Love this look!


----------



## Antonia

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this look!


Thank you Sunshine mama!


----------



## cosmogrl5

Antonia said:


> Tgif ootd
> Chic Wish sweater
> Ann Taylor shoes and pants
> Balenciaga work bag


I LOVE that sweater!  I just immediately ordered it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Still in the Christmas spirit, wearing red!
> ribbed turtleneck - Ralph Lauren
> jogger pants - BCBG Max Azria
> red booties - Tabitha Simmons
> nail polish - OPI Danke-Shiny Red
> View attachment 4624169


Those red boots are everything!!


----------



## fendifemale

Blyen said:


> Zara blazer
> Benetton turtleneck
> Gap high waisted jeans
> ASOS shoes


Loving the blazer!♡


----------



## Blyen

fendifemale said:


> Loving the blazer!♡


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Purse: Polene Numero Six
Shirt: Eileen Fisher
Skirt: Banana Republic
Heels: Chinese Laundry


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Purse: Polene Numero Six
> Shirt: Eileen Fisher
> Skirt: Banana Republic
> Heels: Chinese Laundry


Loving this whole black/ white look!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Loving this whole black/ white look!



Thanks! Since a black and white look is most often black pants/skirt and a white shirt, I wanted to reverse it to a white skirt and black shirt.


----------



## Cams

JenJBS said:


> Purse: Polene Numero Six
> Shirt: Eileen Fisher
> Skirt: Banana Republic
> Heels: Chinese Laundry


Beautiful skirt You look stunning


----------



## JenJBS

Cams said:


> Beautiful skirt You look stunning



Thank you, Cams!


----------



## Cams

Spending time with my little boy today.
Happy new year to you all.


----------



## JenJBS

Cams said:


> Spending time with my little boy today.
> Happy new year to you all.



Happy New Year. You always put together such lovely outfits!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the booties


Thank you they are my brightest, almost neon red!


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd 
Faliero Sarti blanket scarf
Ann Taylor sweater
Tory Burch jeans 
Clark's booties


----------



## Cams

JenJBS said:


> Happy New Year. You always put together such lovely outfits!


Thank you JenJBS.


----------



## Antonia

New Year's Eve day ootd
Beach Lunch Lounge zebra top
Mother jeans
Zara bag
Hermes cuff
Clark's booties

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!! XO


----------



## Cams

Happy New Year to you all, in Australia we have already entered 2020.  Wish you all health and love we need more love in this world. Tonight having a dinner and then beach party removed the heels for loafers lol.


----------



## hhl4vr

Cams said:


> Happy New Year to you all, in Australia we have already entered 2020.  Wish you all health and love we need more love in this world. Tonight having a dinner and then beach party removed the heels for loafers lol.



you look amazing -

Wishing you a happy new year as well


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Happy New Year to you all, in Australia we have already entered 2020.  Wish you all health and love we need more love in this world. Tonight having a dinner and then beach party removed the heels for loafers lol.


Happy New Year to you too Cams!  You are ringing in the new year always looking so fabulous!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy New Year!! OOTD
argyle sweater -  J. Crew Tippi
houndstooth pants - Mason's
heels - Salvatore Ferragamo
nails - OPI Midnight in Moscow
watch - Nixon


----------



## baghagg

Can anyone ID this coat which Lucy Hale is wearing live on Dick Clark's Primetime New Years Rockin' Eve on WABC?


----------



## Cams

hhl4vr said:


> you look amazing -
> 
> Wishing you a happy new year as well


Thank you so much


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Happy New Year to you too Cams!  You are ringing in the new year always looking so fabulous!!


Thank you Antonia happy new year. Will be 40 this year lol


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Thank you Antonia happy new year. Will be 40 this year lol


Wow, you certainly don't look it....you found the fountain of youth!!


----------



## JenJBS

Outfit of the Day for the first day of 2020.
Purse: Bebe
Sweater: Loft
Boots: Diba
Jacket: Eileen Fisher


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Wow, you certainly don't look it....you found the fountain of youth!!


He he he lol I wish . You too kind beautiful Antonia.


----------



## Nubbyrose

bbglo1 said:


> You really do look like sisters!


You look like twins.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

First OOTD of 2020! Ready for lighter colors...
blazer - Rag & Bone "Club"
shirt - August Silk
skirt - Gucci
heels - Ann Taylor
nails - OPI Midnight in Moscow


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> First OOTD of 2020! Ready for lighter colors...
> blazer - Rag & Bone "Club"
> shirt - August Silk
> skirt - Gucci
> heels - Ann Taylor
> nails - OPI Midnight in Moscow
> View attachment 4628620


You look fabulous!   Here's to more fabulousness in 2020!!!


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd 
Ports 1961 denim shirt 
Faux suede skirt 
Vince Camuto boots 
Heidi Daus jewelry


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> You look fabulous!   Here's to more fabulousness in 2020!!!


Thank you! I am ready for it!


----------



## chicklety

Here is another must have for me, if anyone can ID the dress And/Or the shoes!!


----------



## lakeshow

I’m still very much on vacation...  happy 2020 everyone


----------



## Antonia

lakeshow said:


> View attachment 4629111
> 
> 
> I’m still very much on vacation...  happy 2020 everyone


Love your Tory bag!!!


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

TGI Fri-Yay OOTD:
Ann Taylor trench and top
Agolde jeans
Tabitha Simmons shoes


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Friday
sweater & pants - Banana Republic
scarf - unknown (old)
booties - Stuart Weitzman
watch - Nixon


----------



## enensweety

Zara top
Madewell jeans
Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps


----------



## Sferics

Hi there!


----------



## enensweety

Saturday:
Zara top
Madewell jeans
Chanel slingbacks
Boy bag
Gucci belt


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD 
cardigan - United Colors of Benetton
shirt - James Perse
joggers - BCBG Max Azria
shoes - Roger Vivier
nails - OPI Steel Waters Run Deep


----------



## Butterlite

Love this!!


----------



## JenJBS

Purse: Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch
Dress: Loft
Platform Wedges: Steve Madden
Jewelry: Banana Republic
Mini-Panther Photo Bomb: Kipling


----------



## Sferics

JenJBS said:


> Purse: Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch
> Dress: Loft
> Platform Wedges: Steve Madden
> Jewelry: Banana Republic
> Mini-Panther Photo Bomb: Kipling


You both look gorgeous and elegant


----------



## JenJBS

Sferics said:


> You both look gorgeous and elegant



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Purse: Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch
> Dress: Loft
> Platform Wedges: Steve Madden
> Jewelry: Banana Republic
> Mini-Panther Photo Bomb: Kipling


Very elegant!
How do you like the bag? It's very cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD
> cardigan - United Colors of Benetton
> shirt - James Perse
> joggers - BCBG Max Azria
> shoes - Roger Vivier
> nails - OPI Steel Waters Run Deep
> View attachment 4631218
> View attachment 4631219


LOVE your shoes!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Very elegant!
> How do you like the bag? It's very cute.



I really like it! The leather is sooo soft! And it's the black/flamma colorway, so the pop of red when I open it makes me happy. Just wish it were a bit smaller... Then it would be perfect!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> I really like it! The leather is sooo soft! And it's the black/flamma colorway, so the pop of red when I open it makes me happy. Just wish it were a bit smaller... Then it would be perfect!


That's good to know!


----------



## Cams

Today my son and I are spending the day together he wants to go for a nice lunch and  see the movie Star Wars lol.


----------



## enensweety

Sunday family day
Zara jacket
Madewell jeans
Chanel mules
Vintage Chanel jumbo flap


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sunshine mama said:


> LOVE your shoes!


Thank you I just got them!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cams said:


> Today my son and I are spending the day together he wants to go for a nice lunch and  see the movie Star Wars lol.


You look so good!


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd is all Rachel Zoe


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD to work Monday, tonal dressing in navy!
sweater - Banana Republic
skirt - Vince
booties - Stuart Weitzman
nails - OPI Steel Waters Run Deep


----------



## Cams

Sunshine mama said:


> You look so good!


Thank you sunshine mama


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD to work Monday, tonal dressing in navy!
> sweater - Banana Republic
> skirt - Vince
> booties - Stuart Weitzman
> nails - OPI Steel Waters Run Deep
> View attachment 4632218


Love those shoes


----------



## Cams

Today 40 degrees outside.


----------



## Sferics

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD to work Monday, tonal dressing in navy!
> sweater - Banana Republic
> skirt - Vince
> booties - Stuart Weitzman
> nails - OPI Steel Waters Run Deep
> View attachment 4632218


I love this!


----------



## Christofle

-11 C outside so I’ve opted for the office yeti-look!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> Love those shoes


Thank you Cams!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OK here is a rare jeans OOTD. What I wore AFTER work!
sweater - Vince shrunken mock neck cashmere
jeans - AG "Mari" high-rise
heels - Salvatore Ferragamo
necklace - Etsy (old)


----------



## Sferics

@Cams and @Christofle are you even on the same planet? 

You both look gorgeous!


----------



## Christofle

Sferics said:


> @Cams and @Christofle are you even on the same planet?
> 
> You both look gorgeous!



Opposite poles


----------



## Sferics

Christofle said:


> Opposite poles



This is why I love TPF


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OK here is a rare jeans OOTD. What I wore AFTER work!
> sweater - Vince shrunken mock neck cashmere
> jeans - AG "Mari" high-rise
> heels - Salvatore Ferragamo
> necklace - Etsy (old)
> View attachment 4633241


Love this!!


----------



## Cams

Sferics said:


> @Cams and @Christofle are you even on the same planet?
> 
> You both look gorgeous!


Thank you so much you too kind.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love this!!


Thank you!


----------



## Cams

Today on my way to a facial so excited lol haven’t had one in a long time.


----------



## awayfromblue

Enjoying wearing some of my new Christmas presents!


Tee: Cotton On
Skirt: Ally Fashion
Necklace: Tiffany
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

More tonal dressing... they say blue is the color of 2020!
Tippi sweater & corduroy pants - J. Crew
scarf (old) - Norma Kahli
heels - Manolo Blahnik
nails - Revlon "Perplex"


----------



## Antonia

Hump day ootd 
Zara jacket 
Tory Burch jeans 
Express shirt
See by Chloe boots 
Louis Vuitton bag


----------



## chicklety

chicklety said:


> Ok here's a blast from the past. Can anyone help ID? From The O.C. season 1 episode 6 "the girlfriend" ... worn by Rachel Bilson as Summer Roberts. It's a pale yellow (?) Strapless dress that's hem is slightly tulip bubbled, gathered. There's a ribbon bow at the empire waist.  I think this was 2003 any clue?? Thanks in advance ♡
> View attachment 4625182
> View attachment 4625183
> View attachment 4625184
> View attachment 4625185
> View attachment 4625182
> View attachment 4625183
> View attachment 4625184
> View attachment 4625185


BTW, IF anyone spots the blue Marc jacobs halter dress shown here please reply, I will buy it! ❣thanks so much


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> More tonal dressing... they say blue is the color of 2020!
> Tippi sweater & corduroy pants - J. Crew
> scarf (old) - Norma Kahli
> heels - Manolo Blahnik
> nails - Revlon "Perplex"
> View attachment 4634034


Your nail color is very pretty!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

baghabitz34 said:


> Your nail color is very pretty!


Thank you! I got it in 2010, it is almost 10 years old. It is a dupe for Chanel Paradoxal which was very popular back then.


----------



## chicklety

A better photo, just in case it helps...


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD with Sweetie the cat photobomb
plaid button-up shirt - J Crew
cropped purple cardigan - Banana Republic
skirt - J. Crew
heels - Christian Louboutin


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD with Sweetie the cat photobomb
> plaid button-up shirt - J Crew
> cropped purple cardigan - Banana Republic
> skirt - J. Crew
> heels - Christian Louboutin
> View attachment 4635077



Love the outfit, and your kitty is adorable!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Love the outfit, and your kitty is adorable!


Thank you she is a great cat!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you she is a great cat!



All cats are great. Just ask them...   Humble... They are not...


----------



## Antonia

Today's outfit is 
Chanel jacket 
Ann Taylor top and pants
Tabitha Simmons shoes


----------



## enensweety

Zara dress
Valentino rockstud kitten heels
YSL woc


----------



## BelleMort

Been awhile


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## snibor

BelleMort said:


> Been awhile


Fierce! Just lovely.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy Friday OOTD!
blazer - Rag & Bone "Club"
sweater vest - AKRIS
plaid pants - Banana Republic
white croc loafers - Freda Salvatore


----------



## Antonia

BelleMort said:


> Been awhile


Welcome back,  we missed your amazing style!!!!


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Today on my way to a facial so excited lol haven’t had one in a long time.



Enjoy!!!


----------



## Christofle

Wearing my new saint Laurent hat and my favourite Chanel bag while spending the day shopping and walking! They had an amazing green metallic mini reissue at the store but it was too small.


----------



## enensweety

Friday
Zara top 
Madewell jeans
Manolo Maysale mules


----------



## jcnc

enensweety said:


> Friday
> Zara top
> Madewell jeans
> Manolo Maysale mules


Love love love ❤️ your top and your shoes


----------



## enensweety

jcnc said:


> Love love love ❤️ your top and your shoes


Thank you!


----------



## baghabitz34

BelleMort said:


> Been awhile


Welcome back  looking fabulous like always


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Friday
> Zara top
> Madewell jeans
> Manolo Maysale mules


OMG, I'm obsessed with this top!  Is this new and still available on their site?


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> OMG, I'm obsessed with this top!  Is this new and still available on their site?


Yes, it’s on sale right now ☺️


----------



## Wifeyniyan

enensweety said:


> Zara dress
> Valentino rockstud kitten heels
> YSL woc


Your dress looks fabulous! Is that a recent purchase?


----------



## enensweety

Wifeyniyan said:


> Your dress looks fabulous! Is that a recent purchase?


Yes, it was fairly recent! I believe it should still be available ☺️


----------



## bbglo1

Preloved Anine Bing blazer
Bing tee
Frame jeans


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Sunday
sweater - Club Monaco
pants - Banana Republic
shoes - Jimmy Choo


----------



## Cams

Happy week to you, today.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I know this is a long shot as I don't have a photo, but a girl in my dance class had workout leggings with a simple  flower logo on the back waistband. They aren't Prana, Lulu, or Beyond Yoga.  They were SUPER cute with a green floral print and solid color panels, and there was a matching top.


----------



## nicole0612

QuelleFromage said:


> I know this is a long shot as I don't have a photo, but a girl in my dance class had workout leggings with a simple  flower logo on the back waistband. They aren't Prana, Lulu, or Beyond Yoga.  They were SUPER cute with a green floral print and solid color panels, and there was a matching top.



Perhaps Athleta or Gaiam?


----------



## Christofle

I’ve been getting some good use out of my docs.


----------



## QuelleFromage

nicole0612 said:


> Perhaps Athleta or Gaiam?


It was Athleta, I think. Sadly I can't find the exact leggings but there are some similar. Thank you!


----------



## scivolare

bbglo1 said:


> Preloved Anine Bing blazer
> Bing tee
> Frame jeans
> View attachment 4638116


I have a very similar blazer that I have been struggling to style, and you just inspired me!


----------



## bbglo1

scivolare said:


> I have a very similar blazer that I have been struggling to style, and you just inspired me!


Oh, yay!  I prefer to wear tees, jeans, and boots w/ blazers but I’ll try to post more options.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD in black and burgundy with cat tail
blazer - Sandra Angelozzi
button-up shirt - Uniqlo
pants - Banana Republic
shoes - Jimmy Choo


----------



## chicklety

QuelleFromage said:


> It was Athleta, I think. Sadly I can't find the exact leggings but there are some similar. Thank you!



Was this the one?
https://www.google.com/search?q=ath...go_nGxRLM:&scso=_34EfXqeNCLCm_QbesJ2IBA72:535


----------



## QuelleFromage

chicklety said:


> Was this the one?
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ath...go_nGxRLM:&scso=_34EfXqeNCLCm_QbesJ2IBA72:535


I'm not sure - this just links to a Google search - but I think the first image in the search is it


----------



## Antonia

Sorry I've been MIA lately but I'm on vacay in Palm Beach.   Basking in the sunshine.... Sunglasses are Prada.  Here's a pic of me walking down an alley off Worth Ave.....shirt is Calvin Klein,  skirt is Central Park West,  shoes are Ann Taylor,  and bag is Chanel.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD
pink cropped cashmere sweater (again) - Vince
black joggers - BCBG Max Azria
light grey ankle boots - Stuart Weitzman "Juniper"


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD in black and burgundy with cat tail
> blazer - Sandra Angelozzi
> button-up shirt - Uniqlo
> pants - Banana Republic
> shoes - Jimmy Choo
> View attachment 4640406


Love the blazer & the color of your shoes


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the blazer & the color of your shoes


Thank you! The blazer is one I've had for about 15 years but the shoes are fairly new!


----------



## bbglo1

LLL shirt
Cotton On pants
Zara coat


----------



## enensweety

Two nights in a row:

Zara top
Madewell jeans
Gucci belt
Manolo mules
Chanel medium classic double flap

Banana Republic dress
Valentino rockstuds


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD
sweater, pants - Banana Republic
boots - Stuart Weitzman


----------



## TC1

Jacket- All Saints
Sweatshirt- Isabel Marant
Jeans- Levi's
Belt- Hermes
Sneakers- Yeezy


----------



## JenJBS

Purse: Mansur Gavriel mini bucket bag in patent leather
Jeans and velour top: Loft
Boots: Diba


----------



## lakeshow

Rockstud bag
Aldo boots
Pantyhose are from Filodoro - have been loving this brand! Really good sheer look and affordable.


----------



## Christofle

Two slightly different looks today!

1: (indoor)
Venti shirt
The Gigi blazer
MMX trouser
Magnanni ankle boot

2.  (Outdoor)
Added the Alyx belted Mackintosh coat and swapped the boots for Lottusse selection 1877 boots.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Two slightly different looks today!
> 
> 1: (indoor)
> Venti shirt
> The Gigi blazer
> MMX trouser
> Magnanni ankle boot
> 
> 2.  (Outdoor)
> Added the Alyx belted Mackintosh coat and swapped the boots for Lottusse selection 1877 boots.


Love the first look, very sharp!!!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing a turtleneck from Ann Taylor,  jeans from Amo, booties from Clark's, Gucci belt and Michael Kors collection bag.


----------



## enensweety

Mango scarf
Zara top
Gucci belt
Madewell jeans
Manolo mules
Chanel medium flap


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Love the first look, very sharp!!!



Thanks! Felt a little spiffy.


----------



## steph14

enensweety said:


> Mango scarf
> Zara top
> Gucci belt
> Madewell jeans
> Manolo mules
> Chanel medium flap


 LOVE this!!!


----------



## enensweety

steph14 said:


> LOVE this!!!


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Yesterday's OOTD (non-office)
sweater - Banana Republic
turtleneck - Vince
jeans - AG ex-boyfriend
heels - Ann Taylor


----------



## Antonia

Today's #ootd
Ann Taylor faux leather cropped pants 
Marshall's sweatshirt
Chanel square toe heels
J. Crew necklace


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Sorry I've been MIA lately but I'm on vacay in Palm Beach.   Basking in the sunshine.... Sunglasses are Prada.  Here's a pic of me walking down an alley off Worth Ave.....shirt is Calvin Klein,  skirt is Central Park West,  shoes are Ann Taylor,  and bag is Chanel.


Enjoy your holidays you look stunning.


----------



## Cams

Hello everyone sorry I haven’t been around also. My DH told me that we might be moving to Canada Vancouver. I just feel a little sad been living in a australia for 5 years don’t know anything about Canada my mind is racing. Nevertheless today


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Hello everyone sorry I haven’t been around also. My DH told me that we might be moving to Canada Vancouver. I just feel a little sad been living in a australia for 5 years don’t know anything about Canada my mind is racing. Nevertheless today



Well it’s reasonably warm all year long in Vancouver and there are many great restaurant choices across the city.


----------



## JenJBS

Cams said:


> Hello everyone sorry I haven’t been around also. My DH told me that we might be moving to Canada Vancouver. I just feel a little sad been living in a australia for 5 years don’t know anything about Canada my mind is racing. Nevertheless today



Wow! That is a huge move! Sending good thoughts your way.  As always, you look fabulous.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD in black and white!
cream blazer - Rag & Bone
blouse - Aritzia
pants - J. Crew 
wedge heels - Christian Louboutin "Pipina"
bag - Balenciaga Papier A5 from 2015 (with Code Ninja keychain)
nails - Dior "Incognito"


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Hello everyone sorry I haven’t been around also. My DH told me that we might be moving to Canada Vancouver. I just feel a little sad been living in a australia for 5 years don’t know anything about Canada my mind is racing. Nevertheless today


I'm sure everything will work out fine,  good luck!  You look fabulous!!


----------



## Antonia

Today's #ootd
Rachel Zoe dress
See by Chloe boots 
Ibu Movement cuff bracelet 
Marblehead Leather belt


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Today's #ootd
> Rachel Zoe dress
> See by Chloe boots
> Ibu Movement cuff bracelet
> Marblehead Leather belt



The hook clasp on your belt is really neat!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> The hook clasp on your belt is really neat!


Thanks!   This is handmade with really thick leather and brass.  This belt will outlast me, lol!!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Well it’s reasonably warm all year long in Vancouver and there are many great restaurant choices across the city.


Thank you Christofle


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Today's #ootd
> Rachel Zoe dress
> See by Chloe boots
> Ibu Movement cuff bracelet
> Marblehead Leather belt


I love your  necklace


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> I'm sure everything will work out fine,  good luck!  You look fabulous!!


Thanks Antonia.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Today



I don’t think I’ve seen that particular Wilshire vernis tote in a while, very nice!  Is the colour pomme d’amour?


----------



## Antonia

Today's outfit


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD 
cashmere sweater - Theory
silk scarf - vintage Lanvin
pants - Banana Republic
heels - Jimmy Choo


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> I don’t think I’ve seen that particular Wilshire vernis tote in a while, very nice!  Is the colour pomme d’amour?


Yes Christofle, it is I bought it more than 11 years ago I really love that color. I believe it has been discontinued now.


----------



## Cams

Today very casual


----------



## Antonia

Tgif ootd
Mostly Ann Taylor


----------



## Christofle

I did a bit of shopping on this balmy Friday!

Using my trusty loewe painted sun clutch with bag bug!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> I did a bit of shopping on this balmy Friday!
> 
> Using my trusty loewe painted sun clutch with bag bug!


Ohhh look at all those goodie bags!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Ohhh look at all those goodie bags!!



Worst part is that I went back this evening for a second round.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Tgif ootd
> Mostly Ann Taylor



Love those shoes!


----------



## Antonia

Thank you!!  I bought these from AT a year or so ago.  They are one of my faves!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> I did a bit of shopping on this balmy Friday!
> 
> Using my trusty loewe painted sun clutch with bag bug!


I like the look


----------



## Antonia

This was yesterday's ootd
Zara sweater
Rachel Zoe faux leather leggings 
Vince Camuto boots


----------



## JenJBS

In a rose gold mood today...

Purse: Ted Baker heart purse in rose gold
Shirt: Ann Taylor
Jeans: Jessica Simpson
Shoes: Easy Spirit rose gold ballet flats
Lipstick: Tarte in metallic Pink Sand


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Off to church this morning! OOTD
white button-up - Everlane
grey vest - AKRIS Punto
pants - Banana Republic
heels - Jimmy Choo
nails - OPI "Steel Waters Run Deep"


----------



## Antonia

Today's outfit is J.Crew top
Ann Taylor pants 
Statement necklace


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## BagLadyT

Cams said:


> Today



What a lovely dress!


----------



## Cams

BagLadyT said:


> What a lovely dress!


Thank you


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd
Max Mara Studio coat 
Zara chunky oversized knit scarf 
Ann Taylor top, pants, shoes
Rachel Zoe ring


----------



## Christofle

The Row cashmere blazer
Venti shirt
MMX undyed Loro Piana wool trouser
Magnanni suede & leather ankle boot
Tom Ford tie
Ermenegildo zegna pocket square


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> The Row cashmere blazer
> Venti shirt
> MMX undyed Loro Piana wool trouser
> Magnanni suede & leather ankle boot
> Tom Ford tie
> Ermenegildo zegna pocket square


Love everything...that Tom Ford tie is gorgeous!!


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Today



Lovely party shoes!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Lovely party shoes!


Lol wanted comfort thanks Christofle Gucci I love their loafers. No
Party enjoying last few days before kids go back to school lol


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Lol wanted comfort thanks Christofle Gucci I love their loafers. No
> Party enjoying last few days before kids go back to school lol



Nothing better than flats!


----------



## bbglo1

American Eagle hoodie
Commando leggings
Wore Zara plaid coat w/ it


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD
blouse - Uniqlo
twilly scarf - Hermés
skirt - Ann Taylor
shoes - Roger Vivier


----------



## Antonia

Hump day ootd 
Ann Taylor jacket 
Yohji Yamamoto skirt 
Express top


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd
> Ann Taylor jacket
> Yohji Yamamoto skirt
> Express top



Yohji makes some really interesting items, the drape of your skirt is lovely.


----------



## Antonia

Thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Yohji makes some really interesting items, the drape of your skirt is lovely.


Thank you!   I love pleated skirts and this one is a keeper!!!


----------



## fendifemale

Hey yall! "I've been gone for a minute but I'm back with the jump off."(Lil Kim- I'm getting old if I'm quoting that...) Super casual today:
Jcrew teddy bomber
Hollister jeans
Espirit hikers


----------



## fendifemale

bbglo1 said:


> American Eagle hoodie
> Commando leggings
> Wore Zara plaid coat w/ it
> View attachment 4651956


Great pants!


----------



## DylanAngel2001

Can anyone ID this dress that Rebecca is wearing in the Making It season finale? Thanks!

https://img.makeupalley.com/6/0/1/4/3612015.jpeg


https://img.makeupalley.com/6/0/1/4/3612016.jpeg


----------



## DylanAngel2001




----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd
> Ann Taylor jacket
> Yohji Yamamoto skirt
> Express top


The queen of skirt amazing Antonia.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> The queen of skirt amazing Antonia.


Thanks Cams!!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing a Valentino jacket,  Tory Burch jeans and Ann Taylor blouse


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing a Valentino jacket,  Tory Burch jeans and Ann Taylor blouse



Is the bow part of the blouse? It’s very pretty!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Is the bow part of the blouse? It’s very pretty!


Yes, it wraps around!  Thanks!!


----------



## Cams

Hello today


----------



## fendifemale

Cams said:


> Today


Did you get a haircut?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD
scarf - 3.1 Phillip Lim for Target
sweater - Banana Republic (super old)
pants - Mason's
ankle boots - Donald J. Pilner
watch - Nixon
nails - Christian Louboutin "Simple Nude" polish


----------



## Antonia

Tgif ootd:
Sweater from Marshall's
Jeans are Mother Denim 
Boots are Frye
Necklace is J. Crew


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Tgif ootd:
> Sweater from Marshall's
> Jeans are Mother Denim
> Boots are Frye
> Necklace is J. Crew


Perfection! And Mother jeans are my favorite!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Perfection! And Mother jeans are my favorite!


Thanks BalenciagaKitte!!  They are so comfortable and flattering!!!


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Tgif ootd:
> Sweater from Marshall's
> Jeans are Mother Denim
> Boots are Frye
> Necklace is J. Crew



I love this sweater!


----------



## Cams

fendifemale said:


> Did you get a haircut?


No my hair is naturally Curley so when I wash and not dry it out that’s what it looks like.


----------



## bbglo1

fendifemale said:


> Great pants!


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> I love this sweater!


Thank you fendifemale!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Saturday OOTD
white turtleneck bodysuit - nhilosophy
jeans - AG ex-boyfriend
scarf - Burberry
boots - Tabitha Simmons


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Saturday OOTD
> white turtleneck bodysuit - nhilosophy
> jeans - AG ex-boyfriend
> scarf - Burberry
> boots - Tabitha Simmons
> View attachment 4654697


Love the Burberry scarf!!!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Saturday OOTD
> white turtleneck bodysuit - nhilosophy
> jeans - AG ex-boyfriend
> scarf - Burberry
> boots - Tabitha Simmons
> View attachment 4654697



Your boots are such a nice pop of colour!


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Saturday OOTD
> white turtleneck bodysuit - nhilosophy
> jeans - AG ex-boyfriend
> scarf - Burberry
> boots - Tabitha Simmons
> View attachment 4654697


Love the whole look, especially the boots. Nice pop of color.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thanks everyone! The scarf and boots don't get out enough so today was the day to take them for a spin.


----------



## awayfromblue

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Saturday OOTD
> white turtleneck bodysuit - nhilosophy
> jeans - AG ex-boyfriend
> scarf - Burberry
> boots - Tabitha Simmons
> View attachment 4654697



The red boots are so perfect!


----------



## awayfromblue

Tee: Jeanswest
Maxi Skirt: Ally Fashion
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff
Necklace: Kmart


----------



## JenJBS

Purse: Balenciaga Mini City in All Black
Dress: White House Black Market
Heels: Steve Madden
Earrings: Etsy


----------



## bbglo1

Levi’s Jacket
Burberry bag
Frame denim
H&M hoodie & boots
I wear a lot of black & gray


----------



## JenJBS

bbglo1 said:


> Levi’s Jacket
> Burberry bag
> Frame denim
> H&M hoodie & boots
> I wear a lot of black & gray
> View attachment 4655920



What is your adorable puppy's name?


----------



## Lejic

QuelleFromage said:


> I know this is a long shot as I don't have a photo, but a girl in my dance class had workout leggings with a simple  flower logo on the back waistband. They aren't Prana, Lulu, or Beyond Yoga.  They were SUPER cute with a green floral print and solid color panels, and there was a matching top.




Have you checked out Athleta? Could be them


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Saturday OOTD
> white turtleneck bodysuit - nhilosophy
> jeans - AG ex-boyfriend
> scarf - Burberry
> boots - Tabitha Simmons
> View attachment 4654697


Love those boots you look great


----------



## Cams

Hello beautiful people
Today


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd is Zara dress and belt,  Tabitha Simmons shoes,  Rachel Zoe ring and J. Crew necklace.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Monday ootd is Zara dress and belt,  Tabitha Simmons shoes,  Rachel Zoe ring and J. Crew necklace.


I LOVE that green!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Monday ootd is Zara dress and belt,  Tabitha Simmons shoes,  Rachel Zoe ring and J. Crew necklace.



Love the dress and shoes!


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today


I love your hair straight!  You look gorgeous as always!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

A warm day today calls for short sleeves! OOTD:
magenta sweater - Ralph Lauren
light pink skirt - Gucci
heels - Ann Taylor
lavender watch - Nixon


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing a plaid jacket fromSonia Rykiel,  faux suede cropped pants from Ann Taylor and boots from See by Chloe


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> I love your hair straight!  You look gorgeous as always!!


Thank you Antonia doesn’t last very long after exercise it’s all puff again lol.❤️


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing my Aquascutum trench with my Ann Taylor turtleneck,  MM LaFleur pants and Aquatalia loafers.


----------



## Cams

today


----------



## bbglo1

JenJBS said:


> What is your adorable puppy's name?


Her name is Panda Bear.


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing my Zara jacket,  Rachel Zoe faux leather leggings,  Express blouse and Gucci belt.


----------



## Christofle

Burberry tie
Givenchy socks
Venti sneaker shirt 
MMX velvet denim
Etro sport jacket 
Y3 sneaker


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Burberry tie
> Givenchy socks
> Venti sneaker shirt
> MMX velvet denim
> Etro sport jacket
> Y3 sneaker


Another sharp looking outfit....I especially love the sport jacket by Etro!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Another sharp looking outfit....I especially love the sport jacket by Etro!



thanks !! It feels like a cardigan too so it’s very comfy.


----------



## Cams

Hello today


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Hello today


I love your Chanel WOC!!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> I love your Chanel WOC!!


Thank you Antonia. Should have bought more when they were more affordable lol.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy Friday! OOTD
cashmere cardigan - Todd & Duncan
brown blouse - August Silk
pants - Banana Republic
brown kitten heels - vintage Salvatore Ferragamo


----------



## Christofle

Lighting is horrible in the hotel so I had to take a close up to really show off the jewel tone of the velvet denim.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Lighting is horrible in the hotel so I had to take a close up to really show off the jewel tone of the velvet denim.



That color is gorgeous! Especially in the luscious velvet fabric!


----------



## Antonia

This was my Fri-yay ootd


----------



## bbglo1

Zara coat
Vince sweater (TJ Maxx)
Schutz Boots


----------



## Antonia

bbglo1 said:


> Zara coat
> Vince sweater (TJ Maxx)
> Schutz Boots
> View attachment 4660436


Love the Zara coat!!!


----------



## Rockerchic

Does anyone know what brand this sweater is? or one like it? I love the front thigh slit and can't seem to find anything like it. Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

Today's #ootd
Nanushka puffer jacket 
Vince Camuto boots 
Rebecca Minkoff vintage MAM


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd


----------



## Cams

Love it


Christofle said:


> Lighting is horrible in the hotel so I had to take a close up to really show off the jewel tone of the velvet denim.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Christofle

More of the same!

Hender scheme sneakers for the first time today !


----------



## Antonia

Today's outfit is 
Zara top
Ann Taylor blouse 
Chanel pants
Tabitha Simmons shoes


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Today's outfit is
> Zara top
> Ann Taylor blouse
> Chanel pants
> Tabitha Simmons shoes


WOW those pants! Gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> WOW those pants! Gorgeous!


Thank you BalenciagaKitte


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> This was my Fri-yay ootd


 that’s what my son calls it, Friyay, as in Happy Friyay!
Love the sweater!


----------



## baghabitz34

bbglo1 said:


> Zara coat
> Vince sweater (TJ Maxx)
> Schutz Boots
> View attachment 4660436


Love the coat & the boots!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Today's outfit is
> Zara top
> Ann Taylor blouse
> Chanel pants
> Tabitha Simmons shoes


I love the blouse stunning as always


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Christofle

Today’s look!

Silk and cashmere etro jacket
Wool and cashmere MMX tweed trouser
Venti shirt
Marcoliani linen socks 
Magnanni ankle boots


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> I love the blouse stunning as always


Awww, thanks Cams!!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing an Isabel Marant leather jacket,  Zara blouse, Tabitha Simmons shoes


----------



## Sunshine mama

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing an Isabel Marant leather jacket,  Zara blouse, Tabitha Simmons shoes


You always look sooo good. Whatever you wear!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Today’s look!
> 
> Silk and cashmere etro jacket
> Wool and cashmere MMX tweed trouser
> Venti shirt
> Marcoliani linen socks
> Magnanni ankle boots


Those boots! Can't show those to my DH.


----------



## Antonia

Sunshine mama said:


> You always look sooo good. Whatever you wear!


Awww, you're so sweet!!!!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD
red button-up blouse - Calvin Klein
sweater vest - Land's End
pencil skirt - J. Crew
t-strap pumps - Repetto
necklace - Etsy


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD
> red button-up blouse - Calvin Klein
> sweater vest - Land's End
> pencil skirt - J. Crew
> t-strap pumps - Repetto
> necklace - Etsy
> View attachment 4663346



Love the tartan shoes !
Also shout out to land’s end and their washable 2-ply cashmere!


----------



## Plussizegirl

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing an Isabel Marant leather jacket,  Zara blouse, Tabitha Simmons shoes


Could you please id the scarf? 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD
> red button-up blouse - Calvin Klein
> sweater vest - Land's End
> pencil skirt - J. Crew
> t-strap pumps - Repetto
> necklace - Etsy
> View attachment 4663346


Those shoes are adorable!


----------



## Antonia

Plussizegirl said:


> Could you please id the scarf?
> Thank you in advance!


It's just a no name from a local boutique.   I wish I had better info!!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today


You look like a Greek goddess!!!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing my Kenneth Cole Teddy coat, MM LaFleur top, local boutique skirt, See by Chloe boots,  Dior sunglasses  and Zara puffy handbag.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> Those shoes are adorable!


Thank you! The red and blue plaid makes them very versatile!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Love the tartan shoes !
> Also shout out to land’s end and their washable 2-ply cashmere!


Thank you! Land's End rarely lets me down!


----------



## bbglo1

Antonia said:


> Love the Zara coat!!!


Thank you!


----------



## bbglo1

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the coat & the boots!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> You look like a Greek goddess!!!



She really does!


----------



## Plussizegirl

Antonia said:


> It's just a no name from a local boutique.   I wish I had better info!!


Thank you Antonia, it looks great!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing a sweater and scarf from Zara,  TJ Maxx boots and leggings from a local boutique.


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing a sweater and scarf from Zara,  TJ Maxx boots and leggings from a local boutique.


Love the boots and the scarf!


----------



## Antonia

Happy Valentine's day!!  Today's outfit is: 
Max Mara Studio coat 
Paige skinny jeans 
Chic Wish sweater 
Vince Camuto boots


----------



## enensweety

Banana Republic top
Madewell jeans
Valentino pumps


----------



## JenJBS

enensweety said:


> Banana Republic top
> Madewell jeans
> Valentino pumps



Wonderful outfit! Love those shoes with that bag. You look great.


----------



## enensweety

JenJBS said:


> Wonderful outfit! Love those shoes with that bag. You look great.


Thank you!☺️


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Banana Republic top
> Madewell jeans
> Valentino pumps


So gorgeous!!!   I have to ask about the Madewell jeans... which style are these?  I've been reading reviews about their jeans and people swear by them.  Is the hype true??


----------



## enensweety

I think these are the boyfriend jeans, but to get the full “boyfriend” effect, it should be baggier. I went a size smaller since I liked this fit better on me. I love Madewell jeans. Almost all my jeans are Madewell. Comfortable and not too expensive too.


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> So gorgeous!!!   I have to ask about the Madewell jeans... which style are these?  I've been reading reviews about their jeans and people swear by them.  Is the hype true??


Oops, I think I posted my response to you above. Thank you, Antonia! Hype is true for me! ☺️


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Oops, I think I posted my response to you above. Thank you, Antonia! Hype is true for me! ☺️


Thank you for getting back to me enensweety!!  I need to try a pair for sure!  I have 15 pairs of jeans...mostly AGOLDE & Citizens high waisted but I keep hearing about the Madewell's!


----------



## enensweety

Sunday 

Socialite top
Madewell jeans
Manolo mules
Chanel tote


----------



## JenJBS

Purse: The Lunch by Marie Turnor
Dress: Eileen Fisher
Jacket: Local Boutique
Heels: Charles David


----------



## fendifemale

JenJBS said:


> Purse: The Lunch by Marie Turnor
> Dress: Eileen Fisher
> Jacket: Local Boutique
> Heels: Charles David


What a unique bag.


----------



## JenJBS

fendifemale said:


> What a unique bag.



Thank you! 

https://www.marieturnor.com/collections/the-lunch


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday
button-up brown shirt - J. Crew
cashmere vest - Bloomingdales brand
skirt - Ann Taylor
heels - Salvatore Ferragamo
necklace - Aqua from Bloomie's


----------



## bbglo1

H&M hoodie & boots
Joe’s Jeans (TJ Maxx)
Levi’s Jacket


----------



## Cams

Today. DH has one more module to finish his MBA so we are spending the day together.


----------



## IntheOcean

Cams said:


> Today. DH has one more module to finish his MBA so we are spending the day together.


Lovely dress and pumps, look great on you


----------



## Antonia

Today's outfit is a vintage Burberry coat,  clothes and shoes are Ann Taylor , bag us Rebecca Minkoff.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Today's outfit is a vintage Burberry coat,  clothes and shoes are Ann Taylor , bag us Rebecca Minkoff.



That coat!   Amazing!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> That coat!   Amazing!


Thank you!!  It's a vintage one I scored at a consignment store near me recently!  So happy to have found it.  I'm actually going to have my mom (who is a seamstress) change the buttons for me.  I just ordered new Burberry buttons on Ebay that will make the coat look a little more modern.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  It's a vintage one I scored at a consignment store near me recently!  So happy to have found it.  I'm actually going to have my mom (who is a seamstress) change the buttons for me.  I just ordered new Burberry buttons on Ebay that will make the coat look a little more modern.



What an incredible find! I look forward to seeing it with the new buttons.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cams said:


> Today. DH has one more module to finish his MBA so we are spending the day together.


What a CUTE dress!!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> What an incredible find! I look forward to seeing it with the new buttons.


I'll be sure to post before/after pics!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Day 2 of monochromatic dressing OOTD Tuesday
coat - J. Crew Lady Day
button-up shirt - Everlane
pants - Banana Republic Sloan
twilly - Hermès Jeu des Cartes
loafers - Freda Salvador
nails - OPI Funny Bunny


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Day 2 of monochromatic dressing OOTD Tuesday
> coat - J. Crew Lady Day
> button-up shirt - Everlane
> pants - Banana Republic Sloan
> twilly - Hermès Jeu des Cartes
> loafers - Freda Salvador
> nails - OPI Funny Bunny
> View attachment 4669064


This is my favorite look of yours!!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Today's outfit is a Sonia Rykiel tweed coat jacket, Rachel Zoe skirt and Frye booties.


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Today's outfit is a Sonia Rykiel tweed coat jacket, Rachel Zoe skirt and Frye booties.


Wow! Love that jacket!


----------



## Antonia

IntheOcean said:


> Wow! Love that jacket!


Thank you!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This is my favorite look of yours!!!!!


Awww thank you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monochromatic outfit Day 3 - OOTD
cashmere sweater - Vince
pants - Banana Republic Sloan
grommet flats - AGL


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> Today's outfit is a vintage Burberry coat,  clothes and shoes are Ann Taylor , bag us Rebecca Minkoff.


Love, love, LOVE the coat!!!


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Love, love, LOVE the coat!!!


Thank you enensweety!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Day 2 of monochromatic dressing OOTD Tuesday
> coat - J. Crew Lady Day
> button-up shirt - Everlane
> pants - Banana Republic Sloan
> twilly - Hermès Jeu des Cartes
> loafers - Freda Salvador
> nails - OPI Funny Bunny
> View attachment 4669064


Love the whole look, it’s fabulous!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monochromatic outfit Day 3 - OOTD
> cashmere sweater - Vince
> pants - Banana Republic Sloan
> grommet flats - AGL
> View attachment 4669398



BR Sloan pants are wonderful! And that color!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the whole look, it’s fabulous!


Thank you, I try!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> BR Sloan pants are wonderful! And that color!


I believe I have 3 pairs of Sloan pants. I got these on Poshmark for a song!


----------



## Antonia

Today's outfit is:
Top and pants are Rachel Zoe 
Belt is Zara
Shoes are Tabitha Simmons
Handbag is Rebecca Minkoff 
Collier de Chien bracelet is Hermes


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Top: custom made
Skirt: forever 21
Shoes: Jimmy Choo
Bag: Dior
Necklace: VCA
Bracelet: cartier 
Earring: chanel


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monochromatic Day 4 - OOTD Thursday
sweater - Banana Republic Factory (should have tucked it in)
skirt - J. Crew
necklace - Aqua
heels - Ann Taylor
nails - Louboutin "Simple"


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monochromatic Day 4 - OOTD Thursday
> sweater - Banana Republic Factory (should have tucked it in)
> skirt - J. Crew
> necklace - Aqua
> heels - Ann Taylor
> nails - Louboutin "Simple"
> View attachment 4670676


This is gorgeous!!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing a Chanel jacket and Citizens of Humanity jeans with Kate Spade loafers.


----------



## Christofle

-35 Celsius outside but I’m in denial so out with the butterflies and thoughts of Spring !


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> -35 outside but I’m in denial so out with the butterflies and thoughts of spring !


Love it!  Can't wait for spring!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This is gorgeous!!


Awww thank you Antonia!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monochromatic Day 5 - OOTD TGIFriday! all black, the easiest monochrome in my closet!
button-up blouse - Uniqlo
cashmere shawl cardigan - Aqua
belt - J. Crew
pants - Chloé
ankle boots - Balenciaga


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monochromatic Day 5 - OOTD TGIFriday! all black, the easiest monochrome in my closet!
> button-up blouse - Uniqlo
> cashmere shawl cardigan - Aqua
> belt - J. Crew
> pants - Chloé
> ankle boots - Balenciaga
> View attachment 4671186
> View attachment 4671187


I'm loving all the monochromatic outfits!


----------



## Marmotte

Wearing my Navy Balmain blazer
J Brand jeans
Small Antigona bag


----------



## Christofle

I was too much in denial! Way too cold today so I ended up dressing up the look with an etro sport jacket.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I'm loving all the monochromatic outfits!


Thank you! I also could have done a pale pink but it was very cold this week, so...another day!



Marmotte said:


> Wearing my Navy Balmain blazer
> J Brand jeans
> Small Antigona bag
> View attachment 4671203


Perfection!



Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing a Chanel jacket and Citizens of Humanity jeans with Kate Spade loafers.


I love it all! That is a great color on a great blazer!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I love it all! That is a great color on a great blazer!


Thank you!!!  I found this at a local consignment boutique for an amazing price.  It looked like it had never been worn!  I really lucked out!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing a Chanel jacket and Citizens of Humanity jeans with Kate Spade loafers.



The color of that jacket!   You have the most amazing jacket collection!



Christofle said:


> -35 Celsius outside but I’m in denial so out with the butterflies and thoughts of Spring !



Love that shirt with those pants.



BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monochromatic Day 5 - OOTD TGIFriday! all black, the easiest monochrome in my closet!
> button-up blouse - Uniqlo
> cashmere shawl cardigan - Aqua
> belt - J. Crew
> pants - Chloé
> ankle boots - Balenciaga
> View attachment 4671186
> View attachment 4671187



You are killing it with the monochrome looks this week!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Love that shirt with those pants.



Thanks !  The pants are super comfy too!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> The color of that jacket!   You have the most amazing jacket collection!


Thank you so much JenJBS!!  I am sort of a jacket and coat hoarder of sorts, lol!!  Most are from consignment shops!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> You are killing it with the monochrome looks this week!


Thank you JenJBS! It's been a fun challenge!


----------



## Christofle

Venti sneaker shirt
MMX pleated wool dress pant
Alyx 9sm belt
Y3 sneakers


----------



## Antonia

The Y3 sneakers are


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing a Chanel jacket and Citizens of Humanity jeans with Kate Spade loafers.


Love the color of your jacket - very pretty!


----------



## Christofle

Another warm day! Wearing my coach 1941 vest for the first time in months!


----------



## Antonia

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the color of your jacket - very pretty!


Thank you baghabitz34!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing St. John cardi with MM LaFleur pants and Ann Taylor scarf,  belt and shoes.


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing St. John cardi with MM LaFleur pants and Ann Taylor scarf,  belt and shoes.


This is a great work outfit


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing St. John cardi with MM LaFleur pants and Ann Taylor scarf,  belt and shoes.


 
Lovely outfit! Great cardi and shoes !!!


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> This is a great work outfit


Thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Lovely outfit! Great cardi and shoes !!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing St. John cardi with MM LaFleur pants and Ann Taylor scarf,  belt and shoes.


I love it!


----------



## enensweety

Zara top
Madewell jeans
Manolo Hangisi pumps


----------



## JenJBS

enensweety said:


> Zara top
> Madewell jeans
> Manolo Hangisi pumps



Lovely outfit!


----------



## enensweety

JenJBS said:


> Lovely outfit!


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## Christofle

Venti shirt
MMX trouser 
Geox espadrille


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Another warm day! Wearing my coach 1941 vest for the first time in months!


I love the shirt!!


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Zara top
> Madewell jeans
> Manolo Hangisi pumps


Love everything!!


----------



## Antonia

Today's outfit is:
The Row jacket 
Express shirt 
Ann Taylor pants 
Chanel shoes


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> I love the shirt!!



Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Venti shirt
> MMX trouser
> Geox espadrille



You definitely know how to pair the right shirt with the right pants! Looks great.


----------



## IntheOcean

enensweety said:


> Zara top
> Madewell jeans
> Manolo Hangisi pumps


What a pretty shirt! Love how it looks with the jeans. 



Antonia said:


> Today's outfit is:
> The Row jacket
> Express shirt
> Ann Taylor pants
> Chanel shoes


Looking beautiful and very put together, as always  Love the jacket!


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> Love everything!!


Thank you, Antonia!


----------



## enensweety

IntheOcean said:


> What a pretty shirt! Love how it looks with the jeans.
> 
> 
> Looking beautiful and very put together, as always  Love the jacket!


Thank you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Pretty grey and rainy here, but here is today's OOTD:
turtleneck bodysuit - n: Philosophy
sheath dress - Theory
suede loafers - secondhand Gucci
nails - OPI Steel Waters Run Deep


----------



## Antonia

I love the plaid dress!!  I'm a little obsessed with plaid!


----------



## am2022

love all the outfits … Happy Tuesday to all!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I love the plaid dress!!  I'm a little obsessed with plaid!


Thank you! Plaid is forever.


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Pretty grey and rainy here, but here is today's OOTD:
> turtleneck bodysuit - n: Philosophy
> sheath dress - Theory
> suede loafers - secondhand Gucci
> nails - OPI Steel Waters Run Deep
> View attachment 4675009



Love this look!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Love this look!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Purse: The Row small Double Circle Bag
Shirt: J Crew
Pants: Banana Republic
Boots: Guess


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Purse: The Row small Double Circle Bag
> Shirt: J Crew
> Pants: Banana Republic
> Boots: Guess


Love the top and The Row bag!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing St. John cardi with MM LaFleur pants and Ann Taylor scarf,  belt and shoes.


Those shoes are so cute!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Love the top and The Row bag!!



Thank you!  It's one of my favorite tops.


----------



## Christofle

Left for the office in the first look but switched to the second when I arrived since it was cold.

Venti shirt
Adaptation cashmere baja hoodie
MMX cashmere 5pocket pants
Horween Dr martens


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Left for the office in the first look but switched to the second when I arrived since it was cold.
> 
> Venti shirt
> Adaptation cashmere baja hoodie
> MMX cashmere 5pocket pants
> Horween Dr martens


I want that hoodie!!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing an Ann Taylor top, Tory Burch jeans,  Zara shoes and Louis Vuitton bag.


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> I want that hoodie!!



I’m not surprised! It’s super cozy! I’m just sad that the company that made it went bust after only two years. Where am I going to get my cashmere hoodies and t-shirts now. 

You might still be able to track down one of the ladies ones online though!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> What an incredible find! I look forward to seeing it with the new buttons.



Hi JenJBS!  Here are before and after pics of the coat buttons.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Hi JenJBS!  Here are before and after pics of the coat buttons.



Love the new buttons you used!  Such a great coat! Thank you for sharing pics.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Love the new buttons you used!  Such a great coat! Thank you for sharing pics.


Glad I could.  Thanks JenJBS!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD
long cardigan - See by Chloé
tee - August Silk
pants - Banana Republic Sloan
boots - Donald J. Pilner


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD
> long cardigan - See by Chloé
> tee - August Silk
> pants - Banana Republic Sloan
> boots - Donald J. Pilner
> View attachment 4675897


Love that long cardi and the high split on the side!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love that long cardi and the high split on the side!


Awww thank you! It's very swishy when I walk.


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD
> long cardigan - See by Chloé
> tee - August Silk
> pants - Banana Republic Sloan
> boots - Donald J. Pilner
> View attachment 4675897



Lovely!!!


----------



## Christofle

Venti shirt
Limited edition MMX denim
MMX blue laces on shoes
To Boot New York suede brogues


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD
> long cardigan - See by Chloé
> tee - August Silk
> pants - Banana Republic Sloan
> boots - Donald J. Pilner
> View attachment 4675897


Thank you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thursday OOTD - more plaid!
tangerine cashmere Tippi sweater - J. Crew Collection
wide-leg pants - Banana Republic
heels - Jimmy Choo


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thursday OOTD - more plaid!
> tangerine cashmere Tippi sweater - J. Crew Collection
> wide-leg pants - Banana Republic
> heels - Jimmy Choo
> View attachment 4676290



Your tangerine top is gorgeous! What a lovely shade of orange.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Your tangerine top is gorgeous! What a lovely shade of orange.


Thank you! It shows I am ready for Spring.


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thursday OOTD - more plaid!
> tangerine cashmere Tippi sweater - J. Crew Collection
> wide-leg pants - Banana Republic
> heels - Jimmy Choo
> View attachment 4676290



Great top. Perfect for spring!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Great top. Perfect for spring!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Christofle

Cold day.

Sail Exp jacket
MMX pant
Coach 1941 bag and charm


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Cold day.
> 
> Sail Exp jacket
> MMX pant
> Coach 1941 bag and charm


Cool Coach bag and charm!!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thursday OOTD - more plaid!
> tangerine cashmere Tippi sweater - J. Crew Collection
> wide-leg pants - Banana Republic
> heels - Jimmy Choo
> View attachment 4676290


That's a great color on you!!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeans Friday OOTD

Purse: Mansur Gavriel patent leather bucket bag
Cardigan and tank top: Anne Taylor
Jeans: Gap
Boots: DSW 
Ring: Local Jeweler


----------



## am2022

Work outfit today !!!


----------



## enensweety

Zara top
Madewell jeans
Gucci sandals


----------



## whateve

enensweety said:


> Zara top
> Madewell jeans
> Gucci sandals


I love those sandals!


----------



## enensweety

whateve said:


> I love those sandals!


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## bbglo1

Lulus sweater
Zara boots


----------



## IntheOcean

bbglo1 said:


> Lulus sweater
> Zara boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678544


Love the sweater! You look great.


----------



## BritAbroad

It may be a long shot but do any of you savvy tPFers know who the designer is of this coat?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## randr21

BritAbroad said:


> It may be a long shot but do any of you savvy tPFers know who the designer is of this coat?
> Thank you in advance!


Boss by Hugo Boss


----------



## Incalifornia7

BelleMort said:


> Been awhile


Perfection !


----------



## Incalifornia7

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD
> taupe shirtdress - Calvin Klein
> cropped cardigan - unknown, local boutique
> heels - Ferragamo
> nails - Milani "Chocolate Sprinkles"
> View attachment 4595745


Thank you for posting. I enjoyed your outfits - vey elegant.


----------



## Antonia

Yesterday I wore my Ann Taylor sweater with Citizens of Humanity jeans, Kate Spade loafers and Chanel bag.


----------



## Antonia

Today's outfit is a skirt from Central Park West,  top from The Vanity Room, shoes are Tabitha Simmons and handbag is Coach x Rodarte.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Incalifornia7 said:


> Thank you for posting. I enjoyed your outfits - vey elegant.


Thank you!


----------



## BritAbroad

randr21 said:


> Boss by Hugo Boss


You're the best, thank you *randr21*


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday
cashmere sweater - J. Crew
skirt - Gucci
heels - Ann Taylor
nails - Dior "Incognito"


----------



## posesqueen

I know this is a longshot, but can anyone identify this jacket/blazer? I thought it was possibly this Max Mara tuxedo wrap jacket but it doesn't quite look the same.


----------



## Antonia

Today's outfit is a Zara jacket with camo joggers,  Tabitha Simmons shoes,  and Rebecca Minkoff vintage MAB satchel.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD and let me know if the scarf and the brooch are too much!
taupe shirtdress - Calvin Klein
twilly - Hermés
brooch - from Etsy
heels - Christian Louboutin "Simple"
bag - Balenciaga "Papier"


----------



## randr21

Antonia said:


> Today's outfit is a Zara jacket with camo joggers,  Tabitha Simmons shoes,  and Rebecca Minkoff vintage MAB satchel.


I love the camo joggers. thanks to this outfit, I now have inspo for weekend wear.


----------



## Antonia

randr21 said:


> I love the camo joggers. thanks to this outfit, I now have inspo for weekend wear.


Thanks.....glad I could help!!!  . If you think of it, post a pic!!


----------



## enensweety

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD and let me know if the scarf and the brooch are too much!
> taupe shirtdress - Calvin Klein
> twilly - Hermés
> brooch - from Etsy
> heels - Christian Louboutin "Simple"
> bag - Balenciaga "Papier"
> View attachment 4681464
> View attachment 4681465


Chic!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

enensweety said:


> Chic!


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Today's #ootd is Ann Taylor,  head to toe !


----------



## enensweety

H&M shirt
Madewell jeans
Chanel slingback flats
Chanel medium classic flap


----------



## Antonia

Tgif ootd 
Sweater from Vici Dolls 
Jeans are Mother Denim
Boots are Frye


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OK y'all ... I am packing up my Fall/Winter wardrobe this weekend and bringing out Spring/Summer! It seems a little early this year but I try to do it same weekend as Daylight Saving Time...


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OK y'all ... I am packing up my Fall/Winter wardrobe this weekend and bringing out Spring/Summer! It seems a little early this year but I try to do it same weekend as Daylight Saving Time...


Oh wow!  I guess you would just do more layers to stay warm.   I usually do this in mid April.


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Tgif ootd
> Sweater from Vici Dolls
> Jeans are Mother Denim
> Boots are Frye


Looks super comfy!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OK y'all ... I am packing up my Fall/Winter wardrobe this weekend and bringing out Spring/Summer! It seems a little early this year but I try to do it same weekend as Daylight Saving Time...



So we get to see even more of your great outfits!


----------



## enensweety

Zara top 
Madewell jeans
Manolo Hangisi mules


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> So we get to see even more of your great outfits!


Aw thanks JenJBS!!!!


----------



## Christofle

enensweety said:


> Zara top
> Madewell jeans
> Manolo Hangisi mules



What a lovely outfit!


----------



## enensweety

Christofle said:


> What a lovely outfit!


Thank you, Christofle! ☺️


----------



## IntheOcean

enensweety said:


> Zara top
> Madewell jeans
> Manolo Hangisi mules


Love your outfit! Great jeans and an absolutely stunning blouse


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd is Zara


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy Monday!
shirt - Lacoste
blazer - The Limited
skirt - J. Crew
heels - Chloé


----------



## enensweety

IntheOcean said:


> Love your outfit! Great jeans and an absolutely stunning blouse


Thank you!


----------



## msloulou

enensweety said:


> Zara top
> Madewell jeans
> Manolo Hangisi mules


Everything is perfect but the top is particularly glorious!


----------



## enensweety

msloulou said:


> Everything is perfect but the top is particularly glorious!


Thank you!


----------



## lakeshow

Almost all Zara! Rockstud bag and leather for The Strokes concert


----------



## Antonia

Today's outfit is a dress from Marshall's,  cuff bracelet from Ibu Movement,  shoes from Officine Creative,  belt from Cargo Unlimited.


----------



## IntheOcean

lakeshow said:


> View attachment 4686733
> 
> 
> Almost all Zara! Rockstud bag and leather for The Strokes concert


Stunning outfit, love the jacket and the all black Val, of course. 



Antonia said:


> Today's outfit is a dress from Marshall's,  cuff bracelet from Ibu Movement,  shoes from Officine Creative,  belt from Cargo Unlimited.


Beautiful, as always!


----------



## Antonia

IntheOcean said:


> Stunning outfit, love the jacket and the all black Val, of course.
> 
> 
> Beautiful, as always!


Thank you IntheOcean!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD
white tee - Rodarte
crop sweater - Everlane
belt - J. Crew
pants - Banana Republic "Sloan"
heels - Louboutin
necklace - Aqua


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Today's ootd is Zara


Love that green!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD
> white tee - Rodarte
> crop sweater - Everlane
> belt - J. Crew
> pants - Banana Republic "Sloan"
> heels - Louboutin
> necklace - Aqua
> View attachment 4687485



Love the lavender sweater paired with grey pants!  Wore my black and white plaid Sloan pants yesterday.


----------



## Antonia

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that green!


Thank you!   Green is my favorite color!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Love the lavender sweater paired with grey pants!  Wore my black and white plaid Sloan pants yesterday.


Thank you! Any OOTD from yesterday???


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd,  Ann Taylor blouse and ballet flats,  Chanel pants,  Rebecca Minkoff Love cross body bag.


----------



## avcbob

Where did Cams go???


----------



## Christofle

avcbob said:


> Where did Cams go???



She said she was possibly moving at some point. Might be busy organizing that?


----------



## Christofle

Cozy day at the office!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD
tee - Uniqlo
blazer - 1. State
pants - Ralph Lauren
shoes - Frye
sunglasses - Vogue


----------



## IntheOcean

Christofle said:


> Cozy day at the office!


Love  the jacket and the Docs!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

lakeshow said:


> View attachment 4686733
> 
> 
> Almost all Zara! Rockstud bag and leather for *The Strokes* concert


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

TGIF! OOTD:
blazer - Elizabeth & James
tee - James Perse
pants - Hugo Boss
belt - Marni
heels - Marc Fisher LTD.


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> TGIF! OOTD:
> blazer - Elizabeth & James
> tee - James Perse
> pants - Hugo Boss
> belt - Marni
> heels - Marc Fisher LTD.
> View attachment 4689389



Very sleek! Loving your black Marni belt.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Very sleek! Loving your black Marni belt.


Thank you! I got it from TheRealReal.


----------



## Christofle

It is a Jonathan Adler baby alpaca blanket kinda day


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Cozy day at the office!


Love the jacket!!!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD
> tee - Uniqlo
> blazer - 1. State
> pants - Ralph Lauren
> shoes - Frye
> sunglasses - Vogue
> View attachment 4688693


Love your blazer!!!! So pretty!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> It is a Jonathan Adler baby alpaca blanket kinda day


So cozy!!!


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd.  Ann Taylor turtleneck,  SLVRLAKE jeans, See by Chloe boots


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love your blazer!!!! So pretty!!


Aw thank you Antonia!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> It is a Jonathan Adler baby alpaca blanket kinda day



Looks so nice and cozy! Lucky you for two cozy days in a row!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Looks so nice and cozy! Lucky you for two cozy days in a row!



Aiming for the trend to continue till Monday


----------



## JenJBS

OOTD Jeans Friday

Purse: Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City 
Sweater: White House Black Market
Tank Top: Ann Taylor
Jeans: GAP
Boots: Guess
Bracelet: Marc Jacobs
Ring: local jeweler


----------



## avcbob

Christofle said:


> She said she was possibly moving at some point. Might be busy organizing that?


I remember her saying there was a possibility of a move. As regular as she was with her posts I would have thought she’d have checked out with us before a long absence. Just hoping all is well with her.


----------



## IntheOcean

BalenciagaKitte said:


> TGIF! OOTD:
> blazer - Elizabeth & James
> tee - James Perse
> pants - Hugo Boss
> belt - Marni
> heels - Marc Fisher LTD.
> View attachment 4689389


Wow! Love your outfit, especially the jacket and the shoes!


----------



## enensweety

It’s been a crazy week, but will still do this to maintain some sense if normalcy. Wishing all of you to be safe and healthy.

Zara top
Madewell jeans
Manolo Maysale mules


----------



## BelleMort

Loving all the outfits!! Thank everyone for all the lovely comments too! 

The other night


----------



## BelleMort

On my birthday


----------



## JenJBS

BelleMort said:


> On my birthday



Happy Birthday!  Beautiful dresses you've got! So lovely!


----------



## enensweety

BelleMort said:


> Loving all the outfits!! Thank everyone for all the lovely comments too!
> 
> The other night


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## hhl4vr

BelleMort said:


> Loving all the outfits!! Thank everyone for all the lovely comments too!
> 
> The other night


You look stunning - great outfit -nice to see you back


----------



## enensweety

BelleMort said:


> On my birthday


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> It’s been a crazy week, but will still do this to maintain some sense if normalcy. Wishing all of you to be safe and healthy.
> 
> Zara top
> Madewell jeans
> Manolo Maysale mules


I'm loving your collection of high rise Madewell jeans!  I like that some are skinny but not super clingy, so you can still wear them tucked into tall boots but also look just as great with heels!! That's exactly the look I'm trying to find!


----------



## Christofle

BelleMort said:


> Loving all the outfits!! Thank everyone for all the lovely comments too!
> 
> The other night



So pretty !!! What a bright cheery outfit fit for the coming Spring!


----------



## IntheOcean

BelleMort said:


> On my birthday


Beautiful dress!  Love it. Happy Birthday! 
And that pink outfit is definitely an eye-catcher


----------



## P.Y.T.

I haven’t posted in this thread in forever! So instead of posting myself Im going to post my 2 year old daughter. ‍♀️ She is a fashionista in the making!


----------



## michellem

P.Y.T. said:


> I haven’t posted in this thread in forever! So instead of posting myself Im going to post my 2 year old daughter. ‍♀️ She is a fashionista in the making!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690460
> View attachment 4690461
> View attachment 4690462


So adorable!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

IntheOcean said:


> Wow! Love your outfit, especially the jacket and the shoes!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Abby305

I got to do an *amazing* shoot today modeling for one of my favorite photographers. Wearing a Zimmermann dress and louboutin pumps. This is before retouching obviously so please be kind lol


----------



## IntheOcean

Abby305 said:


> I got to do an *amazing* shoot today modeling for one of my favorite photographers. Wearing a Zimmermann dress and louboutin pumps. This is before retouching obviously so please be kind lol


Very beautiful dress! And you look great


----------



## Antonia

BelleMort said:


> On my birthday


Beautiful dress and beautiful lady!!!  Happy birthday...we've missed you!  So glad to see you here again!


----------



## Antonia

P.Y.T. said:


> I haven’t posted in this thread in forever! So instead of posting myself Im going to post my 2 year old daughter. ‍♀️ She is a fashionista in the making!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690460
> View attachment 4690461
> View attachment 4690462


Omg, I love these photos!!!  Your daughter has amazing style thanks to you!!!


----------



## Antonia

My ootd Sunday


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> I'm loving your collection of high rise Madewell jeans!  I like that some are skinny but not super clingy, so you can still wear them tucked into tall boots but also look just as great with heels!! That's exactly the look I'm trying to find!


Thank you, Antonia! ☺️


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Thank you, Antonia! ☺️


Thanks to you, I just ordered my first pair on eBay, NWT!  Will be sure to post a pic on Friday for my casual Friday OOTD!!


----------



## Abby305

IntheOcean said:


> Very beautiful dress! And you look great



Thank you! It was an amazing day


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> Thanks to you, I just ordered my first pair on eBay, NWT!  Will be sure to post a pic on Friday for my casual Friday OOTD!!


Yay! Looking forward to your pics! ☺️


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd
SportMax sweater coat 
Ann Taylor pants


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Today's ootd
> SportMax sweater coat
> Ann Taylor pants


I love a good pants-under-dress outfit, and yours is perfection!


----------



## randr21

Antonia said:


> Today's ootd
> SportMax sweater coat
> Ann Taylor pants


I need that long cable knit sweater with the wooden buttons stat! It's the definition of fashionably casual.


----------



## scivolare

randr21 said:


> I need that long cable knit sweater with the wooden buttons stat! It's the definition of fashionably casual.


I tracked one down after seeing it on Antonia and I love it! I'm short and i works as a belted sweater dress


----------



## randr21

scivolare said:


> I tracked one down after seeing it on Antonia and I love it! I'm short and i works as a belted sweater dress


@Antonia has good taste! Would you mind sharing where you found yours?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD - a little wrinkly after a day at work...
shirt - Theory
red pants - Banana Republic Sloan
belt - Lauren Ralph Lauren
flats - Rag & Bone


----------



## Antonia

randr21 said:


> @Antonia has good taste! Would you mind sharing where you found yours?


Thank you ladies!!  I found mine on The Real Real over a year ago.  I would keep looking there or eBay.   Good luck!  Ps, here is a pic with it belted:


----------



## Antonia

St. Patrick's day ootd 
Top is Rachel Zoe 
Jeans are Tory Burch


----------



## scivolare

randr21 said:


> @Antonia has good taste! Would you mind sharing where you found yours?


I found mine on The Real Real as well, they still pop up from time to time.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> St. Patrick's day ootd
> Top is Rachel Zoe
> Jeans are Tory Burch



 Perfect St. Patrick's Day shirt, Antonia!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD - a little wrinkly after a day at work...
> shirt - Theory
> red pants - Banana Republic Sloan
> belt - Lauren Ralph Lauren
> flats - Rag & Bone
> View attachment 4691873


This outfit is very 'Jackie O'!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This outfit is very 'Jackie O'!!!


Thank you! I tend to dress "preppy"!


----------



## gps27

My outfit from today last day at work before I have to work at home


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Happy St. Patricks Day! I don't wear a lot of green, but this is what I have:
crop denim blazer - Theory
green sweater - Jones New York
scarf - Pucci
olive pants - Current/Elliott
heels - Sam Edelman
nails - OPI Nomad's Dream


----------



## gps27

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Happy St. Patricks Day! I don't wear a lot of green, but this is what I have:
> crop denim blazer - Theory
> green sweater - Jones New York
> scarf - Pucci
> olive pants - Current/Elliott
> heels - Sam Edelman
> nails - OPI Nomad's Dream
> View attachment 4692441


Nice outfit love the shoes


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Happy St. Patricks Day! I don't wear a lot of green, but this is what I have:
> crop denim blazer - Theory
> green sweater - Jones New York
> scarf - Pucci
> olive pants - Current/Elliott
> heels - Sam Edelman
> nails - OPI Nomad's Dream
> View attachment 4692441



Love those cute shoes!


----------



## Antonia

Wednesday ootd 
And Other Stories cardi
Ann Taylor pants,  scarf and shoes 
Coach Rogue handbag


----------



## jaskg144

Trying on a wedding outfit that just got delivered, trying to brighten up my day because the coronavirus news is getting to me


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd


----------



## poulinska

Since I am trying out different Outfits in order to finde my style, I wanted to show you this. It is a Dutti Blazer, Gant T-Shirt and COS culottes. Sorry for the shoes, I had a surgery recently and am only able to wear these Skechers :-/ Also the pose is to show the cropped fit of the trousers...


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

poulinska said:


> Since I am trying out different Outfits in order to finde my style, I wanted to show you this. It is a Dutti Blazer, Gant T-Shirt and COS culottes. Sorry for the shoes, I had a surgery recently and am only able to wear these Skechers :-/ Also the pose is to show the cropped fit of the trousers...


Awesome outfit, very classic!


----------



## poulinska

Thank you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Raining raining but the outfit is too good not to post!
cardigan - Layfeyette 148
tee - James Perse
skirt - Sezané
heels - Marc Fisher LTD.


----------



## poulinska

Love the heels and you really can wear that color!


----------



## fashionheelschic

BelleMort said:


> Loving all the outfits!! Thank everyone for all the lovely comments too!
> 
> The other night


Gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

poulinska said:


> Since I am trying out different Outfits in order to finde my style, I wanted to show you this. It is a Dutti Blazer, Gant T-Shirt and COS culottes. Sorry for the shoes, I had a surgery recently and am only able to wear these Skechers :-/ Also the pose is to show the cropped fit of the trousers...


Fabulous!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD still raining, sorry about the washed-out photo
striped blazer - Theory
blush-colored tee - J Crew "Perfect"
pearls - ?
brown pants - Layfeyette 148 "Bleecker"
brown heels - Christian Louboutin


----------



## Antonia

Fri-yay ootd
Jeans are Madewell
Camo jacket from Driftwood
Shoes are Aquatalia
Bag is Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Fri-yay ootd
> Jeans are Madewell
> Camo jacket from Driftwood
> Shoes are Aquatalia
> Bag is Rebecca Minkoff


Love the jacket and the shirt but the shoes are just stunning!


----------



## Antonia

IntheOcean said:


> Love the jacket and the shirt but the shoes are just stunning!


Thank you!!


----------



## poulinska

Antonia said:


> Fri-yay ootd
> Jeans are Madewell
> Camo jacket from Driftwood
> Shoes are Aquatalia
> Bag is Rebecca Minkoff


Those shoes...


----------



## poulinska

Same shoes and trousers as yesterday, a Dutti Blazer and a Marc O Polo Scarf


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Friday OOTD in tones of rust and blue
linen cable-knit sweater - J. Crew
tee - Vince
pants - Theory Treeca 2
heels - Manolo Blahnik
locket necklace - Trois Petits Points
nail polish - Rimmel London "Hot Cocoa"


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd 
Zara sweater 
Brock collection jeans
See by Chloe boots


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Today's ootd
> Zara sweater
> Brock collection jeans
> See by Chloe boots



Those boots are adorable!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Those boots are adorable!


Thanks JenJBS!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday ... off to the office in a preppy ensemble
navy pinstripe blazer - Tahari
tee - Polo Ralph Lauren
micro dot pants - Hugo Boss
belt - J. Crew
heels - Sam Edelman


----------



## Antonia

Today's outfit is a jacket from Ann Taylor 
Jeans are Citizens of Humanity x Wilfred 
Loafers are Kate Spade


----------



## Antonia

Wednesday ootd 
Chanel cashmere jacket 
Citizens jeans 
Josef Siebel sneakers 
Gucci make up bag used as a clutch


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Wednesday OOTD in jeans:
navy tee - Vince
jeans - J Brand Maria
pink sneakers - Lacoste
watch - Michael Kors


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wednesday OOTD in jeans:
> navy tee - Vince
> jeans - J Brand Maria
> pink sneakers - Lacoste
> watch - Michael Kors
> View attachment 4696950


I love this look!!


----------



## poulinska

great fitting jeans and those sneakers are my favorites for summer. I wear them almost every day (in white). They don't produce them anymore.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I love this look!!


Aw thanks you'll be seeing more jeans as I WFH!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

poulinska said:


> great fitting jeans and those sneakers are my favorites for summer. I wear them almost every day (in white). They don't produce them anymore.


I know I found them on Zappos on super-sale, limited sizes left.


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd 
Kenneth Cole Teddy coat
Madewell jeans 
Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab 
Nordstrom boots


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday "We can work from home...ooo....oooo"
tee - Star Wars
jeans - Mother
sneakers - Lacoste


----------



## Antonia

I love the Star Wars tee with a pearl necklace!!  My advice to everyone is even if you're working from home, you should get dressed!  I don't think anyone should be working in their PJ's!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I love the Star Wars tee with a pearl necklace!!  My advice to everyone is even if you're working from home, you should get dressed!  I don't think anyone should be working in their PJ's!!


Yes I never know when I will need to have a video chat with my co-workers so I am making sure I put on makeup and dress appropriately!


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> Kenneth Cole Teddy coat
> Madewell jeans
> Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab
> Nordstrom boots


Nice outfit!


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday ... off to the office in a preppy ensemble
> navy pinstripe blazer - Tahari
> tee - Polo Ralph Lauren
> micro dot pants - Hugo Boss
> belt - J. Crew
> heels - Sam Edelman
> View attachment 4696093


Love the shoes!


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Today's outfit is a jacket from Ann Taylor
> Jeans are Citizens of Humanity x Wilfred
> Loafers are Kate Spade


 The jacket


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the shoes!


Thank you!


----------



## lakeshow

Navy blue cheeky Alaia-esque dress from H&M


----------



## poulinska

Todays Outfit is inspired by Trinny Woodall. But I am not sure, whether the tux-style shirt is good for my proportions. Also, the jeans are MUCH more flattering IRL, I don't know, what happened in this photo.
Blazer Massimo Dutti
Shirt H&M
belt Longchamp
Jeans Replay
sneakers Zara


----------



## Antonia

Friday Ootd:
Ann Taylor trench 
Citizens of Humanity jeans 
Frye booties


----------



## poulinska

Antonia said:


> Friday Ootd:
> Ann Taylor trench
> Citizens of Humanity jeans
> Frye booties



THIS Trench requires some personality to wear, great choice!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Friday as I WFH:
lavender tee - Vince
lavender watch - Nixon
belt - Gap (super old)
black jeans - J Brand
flats - Loeffler Randall


----------



## Antonia

poulinska said:


> THIS Trench requires some personality to wear, great choice!


Haha, thanks!!  I fell in love with it when I saw it featured in several fashion magazines this past fall.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Sunday - ready for (live stream) worship 
tie waist dress - Theory
sandals - Hermés


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Sunday - ready for (live stream) worship
> tie waist dress - Theory
> sandals - Hermés
> View attachment 4699602


I love that dress!!


----------



## enensweety

JCrew top
Madewell jeans
Louboutin pumps


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I love that dress!!


Thank you! I think I got it on Poshmark last year. It's a great summer dress!


----------



## poulinska

enensweety said:


> JCrew top
> Madewell jeans
> Louboutin pumps


A perfect example for a casual outfit with GREAT shoes


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd


----------



## enensweety

poulinska said:


> A perfect example for a casual outfit with GREAT shoes


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday
scarf - Gucci (old)
tee - Uniqlo
cardigan - Nic+Zoe
jeans - J. Brand
heels - Louboutin


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday
> scarf - Gucci (old)
> tee - Uniqlo
> cardigan - Nic+Zoe
> jeans - J. Brand
> heels - Louboutin
> View attachment 4700550



Amazing look! The red nails and shoes, and the snake print scarf elevate this black and white outfit to a whole new level!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Amazing look! The red nails and shoes, and the snake print scarf elevate this black and white outfit to a whole new level!


Aw thank you!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia, I see your belted top and raise you one! 
OOTD Tuesday
long open-knit sweater: The Limited (super old, circa 1990s)
white tee - Uniqlo
belt - Marni
pants - Layfeyette 148 "Bleecker"
watch - Michael Kors
shoes - Rockport


Happy "Star Wars Rise of Skywalker" DVD release day to those who celebrate it!


----------



## mmgoodies

Hi all, I love the dress that's on NM front page today, does anyone know who's the designer or where I can find this dress? 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 dress?


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Antonia, I see your belted top and raise you one!
> OOTD Tuesday
> long open-knit sweater: The Limited (super old, circa 1990s)
> white tee - Uniqlo
> belt - Marni
> pants - Layfeyette 148 "Bleecker"
> watch - Michael Kors
> shoes - Rockport
> View attachment 4700802
> 
> Happy "Star Wars Rise of Skywalker" DVD release day to those who celebrate it!


I love it @BalenciagaKitte !! 
Ps, can't wait to see the movie.   I really wanted to see it at the theater but never got to!


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd 
Rachel Zoe top
Tory Burch jeans 
Heidi Daus jewelry 
Tabitha Simmons shoes


----------



## anthrosphere

Alice and Olivia
https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/alic...735_cat71210789_cat71220731&page=1&position=7


----------



## Antonia

Hump day ootd 
Top is MM LaFleur 
Jeans are Mother 
Boots are Frye 
Belt is Fossil


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia we are in sync...today I am wearing Mother jeans also
blouse - Ann Taylor
jeans - Mother flares
heels - Marc Fisher LTD
watch - Nixon
nails - OPI By Popular Vote
The best shoe for me when wearing flare jeans is a pointy-toe heel. Otherwise I'm too short to pull it off!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

all saints top
Paige jeans
shoes not pictured: birks(live in them)


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Antonia we are in sync...today I am wearing Mother jeans also
> blouse - Ann Taylor
> jeans - Mother flares
> heels - Marc Fisher LTD
> watch - Nixon
> nails - OPI By Popular Vote
> The best shoe for me when wearing flare jeans is a pointy-toe heel. Otherwise I'm too short to pull it off!
> View attachment 4701437



Fabulous!!  I think Mother jeans are the most flattering, I have 2 pairs.  The other one is a flare style-very 'Charlies Angels'!
Needless to say,  I want more!   Also, I agree about pointy toe heels.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd
> Top is MM LaFleur
> Jeans are Mother
> Boots are Frye
> Belt is Fossil



Great outfit! Perfect business casual!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Antonia we are in sync...today I am wearing Mother jeans also
> blouse - Ann Taylor
> jeans - Mother flares
> heels - Marc Fisher LTD
> watch - Nixon
> nails - OPI By Popular Vote
> The best shoe for me when wearing flare jeans is a pointy-toe heel. Otherwise I'm too short to pull it off!
> View attachment 4701437



Love this outfit! Looks amazing!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Fabulous!!  I think Mother jeans are the most flattering, I have 2 pairs.  The other one is a flare style-very 'Charlies Angels'!
> Needless to say,  I want more!   Also, I agree about pointy toe heels.


Yes mine are called the "Runaway".


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Love this outfit! Looks amazing!


Thank you JenJBS!!


----------



## poulinska

Antonia said:


> Today's ootd
> Rachel Zoe top
> Tory Burch jeans
> Heidi Daus jewelry
> Tabitha Simmons shoes



A great Top and I love the necklace!


----------



## poulinska

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Antonia we are in sync...today I am wearing Mother jeans also
> blouse - Ann Taylor
> jeans - Mother flares
> heels - Marc Fisher LTD
> watch - Nixon
> nails - OPI By Popular Vote
> The best shoe for me when wearing flare jeans is a pointy-toe heel. Otherwise I'm too short to pull it off!
> View attachment 4701437



Obviously I am obsessed with you jeans, they look so so flattering. Are those mid-rise?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

poulinska said:


> Obviously I am obsessed with you jeans, they look so so flattering. Are those mid-rise?


The rise is 9" what I would call a low-to-mid rise. They are the Mother Runaway Fray. This wash is called "Girl Crush"


----------



## Antonia

poulinska said:


> A great Top and I love the necklace!


Thank you poulinska!!


----------



## fendifemale

Ignore what's going on behind me (I'm washing linens). Dressed for Zoom conference then jumping in bed.
Ann Taylor & Iman
Charming Charlies earrings
Victoria Secret slippers (not pictured)


----------



## enensweety

Zara top
Madewell jeans
Chanel slingback flats


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd 
Sonia Rykiel jacket 
Mother Denim jeans (@BalenciagaKitte ,these are my flares...love these!)
See by Chloe boots


----------



## poulinska

BalenciagaKitte said:


> The rise is 9" what I would call a low-to-mid rise. They are the Mother Runaway Fray. This wash is called "Girl Crush"


thank you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> Sonia Rykiel jacket
> Mother Denim jeans (@BalenciagaKitte ,these are my flares...love these!)
> See by Chloe boots


Perfection and love the jeans!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> Sonia Rykiel jacket
> Mother Denim jeans (@BalenciagaKitte ,these are my flares...love these!)
> See by Chloe boots


Perfection and love the jeans!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Inspired by Victoria Beckham S/S20
navy pinstripe blazer - Tahari ASL
pink blouse - vintage
navy skirt - BCBGMaxAzria
flower brooch - Etsy
heels - Jimmy Choo




(I didn't wear this all day, still working from home!)


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Inspired by Victoria Beckham S/S20
> navy pinstripe blazer - Tahari ASL
> pink blouse - vintage
> navy skirt - BCBGMaxAzria
> flower brooch - Etsy
> heels - Jimmy Choo
> View attachment 4702502
> 
> View attachment 4702503
> 
> (I didn't wear this all day, still working from home!)


Love it,  especially the vintage blouse!


----------



## Antonia

Tgif ootd 
Ann Taylor sweater 
Madewell jeans 
TJMAXX boots


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love it,  especially the vintage blouse!


Thank you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Friday
tee - Vince
cardigan - Layfeyette 148
chinos - Current/Elliott
heels - Chloé


----------



## randr21

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Inspired by Victoria Beckham S/S20
> navy pinstripe blazer - Tahari ASL
> pink blouse - vintage
> navy skirt - BCBGMaxAzria
> flower brooch - Etsy
> heels - Jimmy Choo
> View attachment 4702502
> 
> View attachment 4702503
> 
> (I didn't wear this all day, still working from home!)


You really nailed this inspired by. These are my favorite to watch on YT bc it takes some creativity.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

randr21 said:


> You really nailed this inspired by. These are my favorite to watch on YT bc it takes some creativity.


Thank you!


----------



## enensweety

Zara top
Madewell jeans
Dior slingbacks


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

randr21 said:


> You really nailed this inspired by. These are my favorite to watch on YT bc it takes some creativity.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

enensweety said:


> Zara top
> Madewell jeans
> Dior slingbacks


I guess you found the perfect jeans for you !  It fits just great


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Sunday
navy dress - Calvin Klien
bag - Milly (with plastic Minecraft charm)
navy heels - Manolo Blahnik
lavender watch - Nixon


----------



## enensweety

Pollie-Jean said:


> I guess you found the perfect jeans for you !  It fits just great


Thank you ☺️. Yes, I love these jeans!


----------



## essiedub

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Sunday
> navy dress - Calvin Klien
> bag - Milly (with plastic Minecraft charm)
> navy heels - Manolo Blahnik
> lavender watch - Nixon


Such a superb outfit! That dress is really great! Is it under the tutelage of Raf Simons?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> I love this look!!


I agree! Great casual look and jeans fit you perfectly!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Love t


BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday "We can work from home...ooo....oooo"
> tee - Star Wars
> jeans - Mother
> sneakers - Lacoste
> View attachment 4697523


 Love the tee and the jeans fit you perfectly!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

s


BeachBagGal said:


> Love t
> 
> Love the tee and the jeans fit you perfectly!


Aw thank you!!!


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd 
Max Studio top
MM LaFleur pants 
Kate Spade loafers


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

essiedub said:


> Such a superb outfit! That dress is really great! Is it under the tutelage of Raf Simons?


Hi thank you! I'm not sure of the designer timeframe.


----------



## poulinska

I have to work on my photo skills but today was big for me: I could go out because I had sth similar to jury duty so I could wear my new Zara Top, Hugo Blazer and Mavi Jeans. I don't like the jeans, I would have loved this outfit with wide legged trousers but am still only able to wear the Skechers.


----------



## poulinska

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Sunday
> navy dress - Calvin Klien
> bag - Milly (with plastic Minecraft charm)
> navy heels - Manolo Blahnik
> lavender watch - Nixon


 I LOVE this outfit and the dress looks like tailormade for you.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

poulinska said:


> I LOVE this outfit and the dress looks like tailormade for you.


Thank you so much! I love a good shift dress, they are so flattering.


----------



## P.Y.T.

A few looks


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## Antonia

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4704870
> View attachment 4704870
> View attachment 4704872
> View attachment 4704873
> View attachment 4704874
> View attachment 4704875
> View attachment 4704876


OMG, I'm dying here...she's absolutely adorable!!  I love the pic with the blazer and handheld bag the most!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4704870
> View attachment 4704870
> View attachment 4704872
> View attachment 4704873
> View attachment 4704874
> View attachment 4704875
> View attachment 4704876


Wow love her and her outfits! She's a natural.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

How can I follow P.Y.T.'s stylish photoshoot?  but this is what I wore today


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> How can I follow P.Y.T.'s stylish photoshoot?  but this is what I wore today
> View attachment 4704936



Those red patent leather shoes are stunning!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Monday ootd
> Max Studio top
> MM LaFleur pants
> Kate Spade loafers


What a cute top!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Those red patent leather shoes are stunning!


Thank you, they are Repetto. I've had them for almost 10 years now!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Another WFH day, another Lacoste polo!
shirt - Lacoste
skirt - Levi's
sneakers - Lacoste


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd 
Zara jacket and belt
Ann Taylor faux leather cropped pants and balls flats 
J. Crew necklace


----------



## baghabitz34

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4701880
> 
> View attachment 4701882
> 
> View attachment 4701883
> 
> Ignore what's going on behind me (I'm washing linens). Dressed for Zoom conference then jumping in bed.
> Ann Taylor & Iman
> Charming Charlies earrings
> Victoria Secret slippers (not pictured)


Love the top!


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Inspired by Victoria Beckham S/S20
> navy pinstripe blazer - Tahari ASL
> pink blouse - vintage
> navy skirt - BCBGMaxAzria
> flower brooch - Etsy
> heels - Jimmy Choo
> View attachment 4702502
> 
> View attachment 4702503
> 
> (I didn't wear this all day, still working from home!)


Love it, especially the blouse & brooch!


----------



## baghabitz34

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4704870
> View attachment 4704870
> View attachment 4704872
> View attachment 4704873
> View attachment 4704874
> View attachment 4704875
> View attachment 4704876


 Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Another WFH day, another Lacoste polo!
> shirt - Lacoste
> skirt - Levi's
> sneakers - Lacoste
> View attachment 4705219



Lovely spring outfit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Lovely spring outfit!


Thank you!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

baghabitz34 said:


> Love it, especially the blouse & brooch!


Aw thanks!


----------



## fendifemale

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the top!


 Thank you!


----------



## enensweety

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4704870
> View attachment 4704870
> View attachment 4704872
> View attachment 4704873
> View attachment 4704874
> View attachment 4704875
> View attachment 4704876


What a star!!


----------



## Antonia

Wednesday ootd 
Vici Dolls sweater 
Ann Taylor faux leather cropped pants 
Chanel heels
Heidi Daus ring


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD with cat (she's usually scared to go outside, but it's so nice out, she couldn't resist a quick sit outside with me!)
polo - Lacoste
shorts - J. Crew
belt - Lauren Ralph Lauren
shoes - Lacoste


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD with cat (she's usually scared to go outside, but it's so nice out, she couldn't resist a quick sit outside with me!)
> polo - Lacoste
> shorts - J. Crew
> belt - Lauren Ralph Lauren
> shoes - Lacoste
> View attachment 4705816


Lovely outfit...I'm in the Northeast...can't wear shorts just yet!
Your cat is beautiful....what kind of cat is she?


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD with cat (she's usually scared to go outside, but it's so nice out, she couldn't resist a quick sit outside with me!)
> polo - Lacoste
> shorts - J. Crew
> belt - Lauren Ralph Lauren
> shoes - Lacoste
> View attachment 4705816


Love the pink/red color combo!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the pink/red color combo!


Thank you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Lovely outfit...I'm in the Northeast...can't wear shorts just yet!
> Your cat is beautiful....what kind of cat is she?


Thank you! She's just a domestic shorthair... tortoiseshell coloring....


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD with cat (she's usually scared to go outside, but it's so nice out, she couldn't resist a quick sit outside with me!)
> polo - Lacoste
> shorts - J. Crew
> belt - Lauren Ralph Lauren
> shoes - Lacoste
> View attachment 4705816


What part of the country are you in?  The weather there is beautiful!  It's cold and rainy in Southern California.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

avcbob said:


> What part of the country are you in?  The weather there is beautiful!  It's cold and rainy in Southern California.


Yes it reached 89 degrees today. I live in Missouri.


----------



## fendifemale

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD with cat (she's usually scared to go outside, but it's so nice out, she couldn't resist a quick sit outside with me!)
> polo - Lacoste
> shorts - J. Crew
> belt - Lauren Ralph Lauren
> shoes - Lacoste
> View attachment 4705816



I love the brightness of this! It's calling come one Spring.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

fendifemale said:


> I love the brightness of this! It's calling come one Spring.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd 
Slvrlake jeans 
Coach boots
Gucci belt 
Hermes cuff 
Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel


----------



## sammy deer

BalenciagaKitte said:


> How can I follow P.Y.T.'s stylish photoshoot?  but this is what I wore today
> View attachment 4704936


Cute, what jeans are you wearing? They’re so flattering!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> Slvrlake jeans
> Coach boots
> Gucci belt
> Hermes cuff
> Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel


Could you please post an additional close up picture of the boots? I really like those!


----------



## IntheOcean

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD with cat (she's usually scared to go outside, but it's so nice out, she couldn't resist a quick sit outside with me!)
> polo - Lacoste
> shorts - J. Crew
> belt - Lauren Ralph Lauren
> shoes - Lacoste
> View attachment 4705816


You have such a pretty kitty!!! 
And I like how you matched your shorts and your nail polish, attention to detail is always important in an outfit, I think.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

IntheOcean said:


> You have such a pretty kitty!!!
> And I like how you matched your shorts and your nail polish, attention to detail is always important in an outfit, I think.


Thank you! I always try to match or co-ordinate with my nails!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

a simple OOTD on Good Friday
black blouse - Uniqlo
jeans - Mother Runaway Fray
heels - Marc Fisher LTD


----------



## Antonia

IntheOcean said:


> Could you please post an additional close up picture of the boots? I really like those!


Hi, thanks!  Here is a picture I posted a while back.


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Hi, thanks!  Here is a picture I posted a while back.


Stunning boots! And the jeans, too.


----------



## enensweety

Staying cozy at home
JCrew top
Mango sweater coat
Madewell jeans
Chanel slingbacks
Chanel Boy bag


----------



## poulinska

Here it is almost summer
Gant Shirt
Roxy shorts


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy Easter! 
yellow suit - vintage from Etsy
bag - Balenciaga
heels - Christian Louboutin


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy Easter!
> yellow suit - vintage from Etsy
> bag - Balenciaga
> heels - Christian Louboutin
> View attachment 4708755



Lovely Easter outfit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Lovely Easter outfit!


Aw thank you!


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Staying cozy at home
> JCrew top
> Mango sweater coat
> Madewell jeans
> Chanel slingbacks
> Chanel Boy bag


Very classic look!


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd 
Veronica Beard jacket 
Mother Denim jeans 
Ann Taylor shirt 
Kate Spade loafers


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Monday ootd
> Veronica Beard jacket
> Mother Denim jeans
> Ann Taylor shirt
> Kate Spade loafers


What a fantastic blazer!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> What a fantastic blazer!


Thank you BalenciagaKitte!!  I just got it recently from The Real Real...it reminds me of the Balmain jackets which are upwards of $1500....I paid less than $150!!!  It's a dark navy color which is hard to find. I know this will get lots of use....so happy!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Thank you BalenciagaKitte!!  I just got it recently from The Real Real...it reminds me of the Balmain jackets which are upwards of $1500....I paid less than $150!!!  It's a dark navy color which is hard to find. I know this will get lots of use....so happy!


I LOVE TheRealReal! Nice find!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I LOVE TheRealReal! Nice find!


Me too...I'm addicted to TRR...I buy and sell on there!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD
red blouse - secondhand shop
white tank - ?
jeans - 7 for all Mankind
grey belt - Calvin Klein
heels - Jimmy Choo
nails - Dior "Aventure"


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Me too...I'm addicted to TRR...I buy and sell on there!


Me too, I've sold 3 things so far!


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Thank you BalenciagaKitte!!  I just got it recently from The Real Real...it reminds me of the Balmain jackets which are upwards of $1500....I paid less than $150!!!  It's a dark navy color which is hard to find. I know this will get lots of use....so happy!


Great find. The blazer looks awesome!


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> Very classic look!


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monday OOTD
> red blouse - secondhand shop
> white tank - ?
> jeans - 7 for all Mankind
> grey belt - Calvin Klein
> heels - Jimmy Choo
> nails - Dior "Aventure"
> View attachment 4709308


You look fabulous!   7FAM were my first foray into designer jeans.


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd 
Ann Taylor jacket,  belt and shirt
Brock Collection jeans 
Tabitha Simmons shoes


----------



## Antonia

Hi, this was posted quite a few pages back but I didn't see any info on it.  I'm in love with this dress!  Anyone know who the designer is?  THX!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> You look fabulous!   7FAM were my first foray into designer jeans.


Thank you! My first designer jeans were Joe's Jeans.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday
black denim blazer - Theory
black tee - James Perse
jeans - Mother Runaway Fray
heels - Marc Fisher LTD
flower brooch - Etsy


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday
> black denim blazer - Theory
> black tee - James Perse
> jeans - Mother Runaway Fray
> heels - Marc Fisher LTD
> flower brooch - Etsy
> View attachment 4709963
> View attachment 4709964



Love this outfit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Love this outfit!


Thank you JenJBS!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD another Victoria Beckham-inspired outfit!
yellow turtleneck - Lauren Ralph Lauren
tan shirt - New York & Co
skirt - Piazza Sempione
heels - Loeffler Randall


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD another Victoria Beckham-inspired outfit!
> yellow turtleneck - Lauren Ralph Lauren
> tan shirt - New York & Co
> skirt - Piazza Sempione
> heels - Loeffler Randall
> View attachment 4710333
> 
> View attachment 4710334


I love these 'inspired by ' outfits!


----------



## Antonia

Hump day ootd 
All Ann Taylor!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I love these 'inspired by ' outfits!


Thank you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday
sweater - Club Monaco
jeans - Mother
flats - Christian Louboutin


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd 
Ann Taylor shirt and pants 
Tory Burch espadrills 
Fossil belt


----------



## poulinska

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd
> All Ann Taylor!


Lovely Outfit, I love the sleeves and the pants!


----------



## Antonia

poulinska said:


> Lovely Outfit, I love the sleeves and the pants!


Thank you poulinska!


----------



## poulinska

Today for a short walk in the neighbourhood. They are planning to reduce the isolations in my country soon. 
Shirt Massimo Dutti
Trousers COS (again, the only ones I ca endure with these shoes)
Bag Kate Spade


----------



## fendifemale

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday
> sweater - Club Monaco
> jeans - Mother
> flats - Christian Louboutin
> View attachment 4710968


I love Club Monaco. Very crisp!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

fendifemale said:


> I love Club Monaco. Very crisp!


Thank you! I love this sweater so much, I have it in 2 colors!


----------



## fendifemale

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you! I love this sweater so much, I have it in 2 colors!


I would've done the same thing. Reminds me of one that I bought from LOFT.


----------



## Antonia

Tgif ootd 
Zara coat 
Rachel Zoe top and ring
MM6  Margiela jeans 
Vintage Havana sneakers


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Saturday - loving a caramel-and-black combo!
cardigan - J. Crew
tee - J. Crew
jeans - J Brand
necklace - Etsy
shoes - Loeffler Randall
nails - OPI Funny Bunny


----------



## poulinska

Today I could change from skechers to on running, yeaih!
shirt: massimo dutti
shorts: mango


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Can I post one shot! 
Top Left to Right: Forever 21, Zara, HM, Zara
Bottom Left to Right: Zara, Hm, MDS, Pomelo Fashion 
Necklace: VCA Alhambra
Earring: Chanel
Bracelet: Cartier 
Ring: Cartier

Stay safe! Blessings!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sunday morning OOTD
chambray dress - J. Crew
flats - Repetto


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday
> black denim blazer - Theory
> black tee - James Perse
> jeans - Mother Runaway Fray
> heels - Marc Fisher LTD
> flower brooch - Etsy
> View attachment 4709963
> View attachment 4709964


Love the jacket & the flower brooch!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the jacket & the flower brooch!


Awww thank you! I'm hoping to wear more brooches... stay tuned!


----------



## Antonia

Sunday casual Ootd 
Saint James shirt 
Madewell jeans 
Vintage Havana sneakers


----------



## essiedub

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Saturday - loving a caramel-and-black combo!
> cardigan - J. Crew
> tee - J. Crew
> jeans - J Brand
> necklace - Etsy
> shoes - Loeffler Randall
> nails - OPI Funny Bunny
> View attachment 4712315


Love the color on the sweater! I think that pendant just ties it all together ..so simple but perfect!


----------



## fabulous&broke

Oh, this is fun! Let me join!
It's our first day back to work (I am in Seoul, South Korea) after a month of working from home.
Wearing:
Zara blazer
BCBG dress
Ferragamo flats
LV neonoe bag (partly hidden though)


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

essiedub said:


> Love the color on the sweater! I think that pendant just ties it all together ..so simple but perfect!


Aw thank you!!!


----------



## Antonia

fabulous&broke said:


> Oh, this is fun! Let me join!
> It's our first day back to work (I am in Seoul, South Korea) after a month of working from home.
> Wearing:
> Zara blazer
> BCBG dress
> Ferragamo flats
> LV neonoe bag (partly hidden though)


I love this,  you look amazing!  And welcome to the OOTD thread!


----------



## fabulous&broke

Antonia said:


> I love this,  you look amazing!  And welcome to the OOTD thread!


Thank you for the welcome and the compliment! Was browsing through this thread for a few days now, and seeing everyone inspired me to post as well.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD in rust and blue tones
blue blazer - Eliza J.
rust tee - J. Crew
blue pants - Theory
scarf - Anne Klein vintage from Etsy
heels - Manolo Blahnik


----------



## Blyen

We are on quarantine day 40... I couldn't stand wearing pajamas or workout clothes anymore!
Top is H&M
Jeans are Gap
Shoes from Camaieu


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - generally I don't like to wear polka dots, but I can handle a very small dot pattern. Here is a double dose of dots: in the top and the pants!
top and tank - LOFT
pants - Hugo Boss
heels - Sam Edelman
nails - Christian Louboutin "Simple"
lavender watch - Nixon


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd


I love the embroidery sleeve detail!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I love the embroidery sleeve detail!


Thanks...me too, that's what caught my eye.  A local boutique I follow on Insta had this on their feed yesterday and I contacted her so she invoiced me thru Paypal and went downtown to pick up curbside-lol!!


----------



## gps27

Shoes - Tory burch
Belt - Tory burch 
Jeans - Walmart
Top - target
What do people think about this outfit?


----------



## Antonia

Wednesday ootd 
Ann Taylor blouse 
Citizens of Humanity jeans 
Tabitha Simmons shoes 
Gucci belt 
Rebecca Minkoff Love handbag


----------



## Antonia

Thursday #ootd 
Top from local boutique 
Jeans are Nobody Denim 
Trench is Burberry 
Belt is Banana Republic 
Necklace is from Charming Charlie's 
Heels are Ann Taylor


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd





Antonia said:


> Wednesday ootd
> Ann Taylor blouse
> Citizens of Humanity jeans
> Tabitha Simmons shoes
> Gucci belt
> Rebecca Minkoff Love handbag


You look gorgeous. Those jeans with studs are TDF


----------



## Antonia

IntheOcean said:


> You look gorgeous. Those jeans with studs are TDF


Thank you IntheOcean!!  I got them on sale about a year or two ago...they retailed for over $400 on ShopBop (or Revolve...I get those two mixed up) but I ended up getting them for $150 which is still a lot.  Everytime I wear them though, I get so many compliments!


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Thank you IntheOcean!!  I got them on sale about a year or two ago...they retailed for over $400 on ShopBop (or Revolve...I get those two mixed up) but I ended up getting them for $150 which is still a lot.  Everytime I wear them though, I get so many compliments!


Those compliments are well-deserved


----------



## enensweety

J.Crew top
Banana Republic pants
Chanel slingback sandals


----------



## Antonia

Tgif ootd 
Express shirt 
Madewell jeans 
Aquatalia loafers 
Fossil belt


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD tGiFRIDAY
tee - Uniqlo
cardigan - LOFT
pants - Banana Republic Sloan
flats - Christian Louboutin


----------



## gps27

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD tGiFRIDAY
> tee - Uniqlo
> cardigan - LOFT
> pants - Banana Republic Sloan
> flats - Christian Louboutin
> View attachment 4716233


Love the out especially the shoes and how do the flats fit as this man would like a pair of them


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

gps27 said:


> Love the out especially the shoes and how do the flats fit as this man would like a pair of them


These are the CL Ballalla flat and some say they run small/narrow but it's not true for me.


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Tgif ootd
> Express shirt
> Madewell jeans
> Aquatalia loafers
> Fossil belt


Gorgeous shoes!


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> Gorgeous shoes!


Thanks fendifemale!!


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> Tgif ootd
> Express shirt
> Madewell jeans
> Aquatalia loafers
> Fossil belt


Love the jeans on you!!


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Love the jeans on you!!


Thanks enensweety!  Because of you I now have two pairs.  Nobody wears them better than you though!  
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## luckylove

Thank you all for the lovely photos and for reminding us there is life beyond the 24/7 loungewear I have adopted lately!


----------



## Just.Stine




----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sunday OOTD
dress - LOFT
skinny scarf - Etsy
bag - Marc Jacobs
heels - Christian Louboutin
nails - Zoya "Molly"


----------



## Antonia

My Sunday ootd aka Canadian tuxedo look


----------



## luckylove

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Sunday OOTD
> dress - LOFT
> skinny scarf - Etsy
> bag - Marc Jacobs
> heels - Christian Louboutin
> nails - Zoya "Molly"
> View attachment 4717778



Such a happy Spring color! You look lovely in this outfit!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Sunday OOTD
> dress - LOFT
> skinny scarf - Etsy
> bag - Marc Jacobs
> heels - Christian Louboutin
> nails - Zoya "Molly"
> View attachment 4717778




What a cheery yellow outfit!


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd 
Amazon sweater 
Mother Denim jeans 
Kate Spade loafers 
Rebecca Minkoff Love handbag


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Tuesday OOTD... presenting another Inspired by Victoria Beckham 2020 post!
yellow turtleneck - secondhand Lauren Ralph Lauren
yellow blouse - vintage 1980s Diane Von Furstenberg 
houndstooth skirt - secondhand Vince Cameo
brooch - Etsy
heels - Jimmy Choo


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD... presenting another Inspired by Victoria Beckham 2020 post!
> yellow turtleneck - secondhand Lauren Ralph Lauren
> yellow blouse - vintage 1980s Diane Von Furstenberg
> houndstooth skirt - secondhand Vince Cameo
> brooch - Etsy
> heels - Jimmy Choo
> View attachment 4718980
> 
> View attachment 4718979


I love your inspired by posts!!


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd
Sweater Chickwish
Faux leather pants and ballet flats are both by Ann Taylor
Gucci make up bag used as a clutch


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> I love your inspired by posts!!



Same. She always does them so well!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd
> Sweater Chickwish
> Faux leather pants and ballet flats are both by Ann Taylor
> Gucci make up bag used as a clutch



Love the outfit, and that bag is perfect with it!


----------



## Antonia

Hump day ootd 
Zara jacket 
Tory Burch jeans 
Marc Fisher heels
J. Crew silk scarf


----------



## summer 71

Antonia said:


> Monday ootd
> Amazon sweater
> Mother Denim jeans
> Kate Spade loafers
> Rebecca Minkoff Love handbag


 Can you kindly tell me which brand is the sweater from amazon. I love it.


----------



## Antonia

summer 71 said:


> Can you kindly tell me which brand is the sweater from amazon. I love it.


Thanks!  Yes, here is the link!
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07G366YLB/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3OK20AIHGW6XG&th=1&psc=1


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Rainy day today, here's my inside OOTD!
blazer - T Tahari
lavender tee - Vince
jeans - 7 for all Mankind "the skinny"
heels - Manolo Blahnik


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Rainy day today, here's my inside OOTD!
> blazer - T Tahari
> lavender tee - Vince
> jeans - 7 for all Mankind "the skinny"
> heels - Manolo Blahnik
> View attachment 4720024


I love the whole look....and those Manolos!!


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd 
Zara SRPLS flight suit
Vintage Havana sneakers


----------



## poulinska

Today's Outfit is dedicated to wearing normal sneakers again!
Jacket Only
Shirt Massimo Dutti
Sweater Massimo Dutti (I feel like 80% of my closet consists of Dutti, their sizing is perfect)
Pants: again those COS Pants (i have more than one)
Sneakers: Nike Air Force 1
Bag MCM


----------



## Antonia

poulinska said:


> Today's Outfit is dedicated to wearing normal sneakers again!
> Jacket Only
> Shirt Massimo Dutti
> Sweater Massimo Dutti (I feel like 80% of my closet consists of Dutti, their sizing is perfect)
> Pants: again those COS Pants (i have more than one)
> Sneakers: Nike Air Force 1
> Bag MCM


Love this look and love Massimo Dutti...especially when they have a sale!


----------



## poulinska

Antonia said:


> Love this look and love Massimo Dutti...especially when they have a sale!


Thank you! Yes - The Dutti-Sale is one of my favorite seasons


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I love the whole look....and those Manolos!!


Thank you! They are the navy




Manolo Blahnik
Laucedo Leather d'Orsay Pumps


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I am craving neutral outfits today. Whites, camels, browns, tans, beiges... but I don't have much in my spring/summer closet.
OOTD Thursday a sunny day!
beige shirt - J. Crew Perfect Fit tee
brown pants - Lafayette 148 Bleecker
brown heels - Christian Louboutin
brown wrap watch - Michael Kors
misc. leather bracelets


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

poulinska said:


> Thank you! Yes - The Dutti-Sale is one of my favorite seasons


I am going to have to check this designer out! Thanks guys!


----------



## poulinska

unfortunately Dutti is part of inditex (same as zara and mango), their quality and fits are better but it is not a sustainable brand...


----------



## lakeshow

Reiss top 
J Crew jeans
Rebecca Minkoff belt
Topshop shoes


----------



## lakeshow

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd
> Sweater Chickwish
> Faux leather pants and ballet flats are both by Ann Taylor
> Gucci make up bag used as a clutch



Love those green pants!!


----------



## poulinska

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I am craving neutral outfits today. Whites, camels, browns, tans, beiges... but I don't have much in my spring/summer closet.
> OOTD Thursday a sunny day!
> beige shirt - J. Crew Perfect Fit tee
> brown pants - Lafayette 148 Bleecker
> brown heels - Christian Louboutin
> brown wrap watch - Michael Kors
> misc. leather bracelets


Again very VB and these pants are divine!


----------



## baghabitz34

lakeshow said:


> View attachment 4720962
> 
> 
> Reiss top
> J Crew jeans
> Rebecca Minkoff belt
> Topshop shoes


Love the top & shoes!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

poulinska said:


> Again very VB and these pants are divine!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

lakeshow said:


> View attachment 4720962
> 
> 
> Reiss top
> J Crew jeans
> Rebecca Minkoff belt
> Topshop shoes


Perfection!


----------



## Antonia

Tgi-Fri-yay ootd 
MM LaFleur top 
Zara jeans


----------



## Antonia

lakeshow said:


> Love those green pants!!


Thank you lakeshow!  I have 2 pairs of Ann Taylor faux leather pants and I must say, they are so well made and feel like lamb leather!  You know how some faux leather just feel icky and plastic-y?  These are not like that at all.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

TGIF! more neutrals...
polo - Lacoste
linen skirt - Piazza Sempione
heels - Chloé


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> TGIF! more neutrals...
> polo - Lacoste
> linen skirt - Piazza Sempione
> heels - Chloé
> View attachment 4721193


Such a classic look!!


----------



## lakeshow

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the top & shoes!



Thank you! Top is new  shoes are very old and my favourites  



BalenciagaKitte said:


> Perfection!



Thank you


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Saturday OOTD - Neutrals and shorts - gonna be in the 80s today
shirt - NY and Company
shorts - J. Crew
belt - Calvin Klein
sandals - Prada from TheRealReal


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Saturday OOTD - Neutrals and shorts - gonna be in the 80s today
> shirt - NY and Company
> shorts - J. Crew
> belt - Calvin Klein
> sandals - Prada from TheRealReal
> View attachment 4721882
> View attachment 4721883


Like the detailing on the sandals


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

baghabitz34 said:


> Like the detailing on the sandals


Thanks it gives them a little edginess that I like!


----------



## enensweety

J.Crew top
Madewell jeans
Chanel mules and classic medium flap


----------



## lakeshow

Diane von Furstenberg skirt 
Topshop shoes
Essie Caviar Bar nail polish


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

May the 4th be with You! Happy Star Wars day
tee - Rogue One / Star Wars
skirt - Levi's
cardigan - Nic + Zoe
sandals - Hermés Oran
all nails - OPI "Nomad's Dream"


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Saturday OOTD - Neutrals and shorts - gonna be in the 80s today
> shirt - NY and Company
> shorts - J. Crew
> belt - Calvin Klein
> sandals - Prada from TheRealReal
> View attachment 4721882
> View attachment 4721883


Love those sandals!!!


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd 
Ann Taylor shirt 
Levis jeans


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> May the 4th be with You! Happy Star Wars day
> tee - Rogue One / Star Wars
> skirt - Levi's
> cardigan - Nic + Zoe
> sandals - Hermés Oran
> all nails - OPI "Nomad's Dream"
> View attachment 4723160


I love that Star Wars comment...May the 4th be with you!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> May the 4th be with You! Happy Star Wars day
> tee - Rogue One / Star Wars
> skirt - Levi's
> cardigan - Nic + Zoe
> sandals - Hermés Oran
> all nails - OPI "Nomad's Dream"
> View attachment 4723160


BTW, my brother told me that tomorrow is Revenge of the Fifth-lol!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> BTW, my brother told me that tomorrow is Revenge of the Fifth-lol!


Yes it's true!


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd


----------



## Antonia

Wednesday ootd 
Nastygal trench 
Ann Taylor blouse 
Zara jeans


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Wednesday OOTD
blazer - 1.State
light pink tank - Everlane
jeans - Mother "Looker"
necklace - Aqua
heels - Loeffler Randall
nails - Zoya "Kate"


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wednesday OOTD
> blazer - 1.State
> light pink tank - Everlane
> jeans - Mother "Looker"
> necklace - Aqua
> heels - Loeffler Randall
> nails - Zoya "Kate"
> View attachment 4724380


Love the jacket!!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love the jacket!!!!


Aw thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thursday OOTD
tee - Rodarte
skirt - secondhand Dolce & Gabbana
sunglasses - Vogue
sandals - Prada


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thursday OOTD
> tee - Rodarte
> skirt - secondhand Dolce & Gabbana
> sunglasses - Vogue
> sandals - Prada
> View attachment 4725131


This look is great because the skirt is formal looking but yet the cool T worn with it gives it a laid back vibe!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd



Love this look!  The way you styled it is perfect!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Love this look!  The way you styled it is perfect!


Thanks JenJBS!!!


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd mostly Zara!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Saturday OOTD 
white shirt - Uniqlo
jeans - 7 for all Mankind "Josefina"
slides - Moschino (new!)


----------



## Antonia

love the Moschino's!!!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Saturday OOTD
> white shirt - Uniqlo
> jeans - 7 for all Mankind "Josefina"
> slides - Moschino (new!)
> View attachment 4726696
> View attachment 4726697



Great outfit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Great outfit!


Thank you!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> love the Moschino's!!!


Thanks Antonia!!


----------



## enensweety

Banana Republic pants
Nordstrom Rack top
Chanel slingback flats


----------



## Antonia

I took this last night trying on my new vintage Levi's from eBay.


enensweety said:


> Banana Republic pants
> Nordstrom Rack top
> Chanel slingback flats


Classic look!  Love the pleated pants!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sunday OOTD
Madewell dress
Balenciaga flats


----------



## enensweety

enensweety said:


> Banana Republic pants
> Nordstrom Rack top
> Chanel slingback flats


Thank you! I was too lazy to steam the wrinkles out, but hey, I was just walking around the house anyway


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd
Ann Taylor blouse
Khaite jeans


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD - still working from home
tee - Uniqlo
cardigan - Lafayette 148
pants - Banana Republic "Sloan"
belt - J. Crew
heels - Christian Louboutin


----------



## fendifemale

Finally get to go somewhere! Excuse the nails. As you can see the dreadful toes are covered.
Banana Republic
Sheryl Crow denim
Coach espadrilles
(Simple solitaire studs for jewelry.)


Also my failed attempt at a Tignon. This scarf just won't let me be great...


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4728010
> 
> Finally get to go somewhere! Excuse the nails. As you can see the dreadful toes are covered.
> Banana Republic
> Sheryl Crow denim
> Coach espadrilles
> (Simple solitaire studs for jewelry.)
> View attachment 4728018
> 
> Also my failed attempt at a Tignon. This scarf just won't let me be great...


Gorgeous!!!  I think it looks great!


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous!!!  I think it looks great!


Thanks Antonia!♡


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monday OOTD - still working from home
> tee - Uniqlo
> cardigan - Lafayette 148
> pants - Banana Republic "Sloan"
> belt - J. Crew
> heels - Christian Louboutin
> View attachment 4727998



Love those shoes!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Love those shoes!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Incalifornia7

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4728010
> 
> Finally get to go somewhere! Excuse the nails. As you can see the dreadful toes are covered.
> Banana Republic
> Sheryl Crow denim
> Coach espadrilles
> (Simple solitaire studs for jewelry.)
> View attachment 4728018
> 
> Also my failed attempt at a Tignon. This scarf just won't let me be great...


I like your jeans


----------



## fendifemale

Incalifornia7 said:


> I like your jeans


Thank you Incalifornia7! They truly are comfortable.


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd 
Ann Taylor jacket 
Tory Burch jeans 
Kurt Geiger shoes 
Gucci bag


----------



## Antonia

Wednesday casual outfit 
Ann Taylor sweater 
Amo denim jeans 
Vintage Havana sneakers


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Wednesday casual outfit
> Ann Taylor sweater
> Amo denim jeans
> Vintage Havana sneakers


Perfection! Love the jeans!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday
yellow blouse - vintage Diane Von Furstenberg
chinos - Current/Elliott
belt - ?
shoes - Frye


----------



## shoemetheworld

WFH ootd - feeling very Tiger King inspired


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Perfection! Love the jeans!


Thanks BalenciagaKitte!!


----------



## lakeshow

Open to feedback on this top, I don’t really know how to style it! I like the tie dye trend a lot but everything I was seeing was very casual/athleisure (hoodies, t shirts) and that’s not really my style so I thought this was a step up...thoughts? 

Top - Proenza Schouler White Label 
Flats - Aquazzura


----------



## jcnc

lakeshow said:


> View attachment 4729877
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729878
> 
> 
> Open to feedback on this top, I don’t really know how to style it! I like the tie dye trend a lot but everything I was seeing was very casual/athleisure (hoodies, t shirts) and that’s not really my style so I thought this was a step up...thoughts?
> 
> Top - Proenza Schouler White Label
> Flats - Aquazzura


I really like your top.. if it were mine, I would probably wear it with red cigarette pants


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

lakeshow said:


> View attachment 4729877
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729878
> 
> 
> Open to feedback on this top, I don’t really know how to style it! I like the tie dye trend a lot but everything I was seeing was very casual/athleisure (hoodies, t shirts) and that’s not really my style so I thought this was a step up...thoughts?
> 
> Top - Proenza Schouler White Label
> Flats - Aquazzura


I think it looks great how you styled it! I would also try the top with a neutral (camel?) wide-leg pant and heels if you wanted to dress it up even more.


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd 
JED New York shirt 
Levis -vintage made in USA
Chanel heels 
Fossil belt


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> JED New York shirt
> Levis -vintage made in USA
> Chanel heels
> Fossil belt


Perfection!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thursday OOTD
tee - Vince
skirt - Sezane
heels - Marc Fisher LTD


----------



## enensweety

Banana Republic blazer
JCrew top
Madewell jeans
Chanel slingback flats and bag


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> JED New York shirt
> Levis -vintage made in USA
> Chanel heels
> Fossil belt


Love the shirt!


----------



## Antonia

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the shirt!


Thanks baghabitz34!!


----------



## shoemetheworld

Got this Zara dress in the special prices section last week!


----------



## Antonia

shoemetheworld said:


> Got this Zara dress in the special prices section last week!
> 
> View attachment 4731096


I love that dress!!!


----------



## shoemetheworld

Antonia said:


> I love that dress!!!


Thanks! I love shirt dresses that button all the way down the front since they're so versatile.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD monochromatic Friday 
shirt - New York & Company
pants - Lauren Ralph Lauren
shoes - Rockport
necklace - Aqua


----------



## Antonia

shoemetheworld said:


> Thanks! I love shirt dresses that button all the way down the front since they're so versatile.


I agree!!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD monochromatic Friday
> shirt - New York & Company
> pants - Lauren Ralph Lauren
> shoes - Rockport
> necklace - Aqua
> View attachment 4731120


Love the monochromatic look!


----------



## Sferics

Just.Stine said:


>


Beautiful! What brand is this dress?


----------



## Antonia

I had the day off doing things around the house, etc. but finally getting around to posting my #ootd

Bodysuit purchased from Porthillbrand.com
Belt is Gucci
Jeans are Zara
Shoes are Lucky Brand


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love the monochromatic look!


Thank you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Saturday OOTD
tee - Kenzo
jeans - 7 for all Mankind "Josefina"
sandals - Prada
watch - Lacoste
bracelet - Etsy


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Saturday OOTD
> tee - Kenzo
> jeans - 7 for all Mankind "Josefina"
> sandals - Prada
> watch - Lacoste
> bracelet - Etsy
> View attachment 4732081


Ok, we must be thinking alike because I wore a tiger t today, not kenzo or any other designer. Will post a pic....too funny!!


----------



## Antonia

Tiger t
Levis jeans 
Vintage Havana sneakers


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Ok, we must be thinking alike because I wore a tiger t today, not kenzo or any other designer. Will post a pic....too funny!!



Great, and stylish, minds think alike!


----------



## enensweety

Nordstrom Rack top
Banana Republic pants (pardon the creases lol)
Valentino birdcage pumps


----------



## JenJBS

enensweety said:


> Nordstrom Rack top
> Banana Republic pants (pardon the creases lol)
> Valentino birdcage pumps



Those shoes!


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Nordstrom Rack top
> Banana Republic pants (pardon the creases lol)
> Valentino birdcage pumps


I agree, those shoes are TDF!  My dream shoe!


----------



## enensweety

JenJBS said:


> Those shoes!


Thank you!


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> I agree, those shoes are TDF!  My dream shoe!


Thank you! One of my faves as well ☺️


----------



## fendifemale

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Saturday OOTD
> tee - Kenzo
> jeans - 7 for all Mankind "Josefina"
> sandals - Prada
> watch - Lacoste
> bracelet - Etsy
> View attachment 4732081


I love this tee.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Tiger t
> Levis jeans
> Vintage Havana sneakers


Love it!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

fendifemale said:


> I love this tee.


 Thank you! It runs small, the first one I ordered I had to return.


----------



## Antonia

Sunday  casual Ootd 
Jeans are Zara 
Top is Top Shop
Bag is Rebecca Minkoff 
Shoes are Josef Siebel


----------



## enensweety

JCrew blazer
Nordstrom Rack top
Madewell jeans
Balenciaga mules


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd 
Rachel Zoe dress 
Ann Taylor sandals 
Banana Republic belt 
Hermes cuff


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Monday ootd
> Rachel Zoe dress
> Ann Taylor sandals
> Banana Republic belt
> Hermes cuff


I love that necklace.


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> I love that necklace.


Thanks fendifemale!  It was hand made by someone I follow on Insta (misshoneylavender) who makes new jewelry from old.  It was $20!


----------



## Christofle

First day at the office post covid. I was going through one of my closets that has most of my late 90s and early 2000s clothes and came across this colourful orange blend Giordano sweater that I haven’t worn in decades.


----------



## shoemetheworld

Top is Uniqlo, culottes from a little shop in the Philippines when I went last March. Since WFH started, I've just been wearing my favourite clothes without a care about the weather. (Which is good as Canadian spring is so volatile)


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd 
Camo jacket from Driftwood 
Jeans are vintage Levi's 
Handbag is Rebecca Minkoff 
Sneakers are Vintage Havana


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Tuesday OOTD
shirt - Madewell
jeans - AG Prima Crop
scarf - Gucci
heels - Sam Edelman


----------



## mellecyn

Christofle said:


> First day at the office post covid. I was going through one of my closets that has most of my late 90s and early 2000s clothes and came across this colourful orange blend Giordano sweater that I haven’t worn in decades.


so cool you still have items from then!! I did too, and TBH the current fashion is like 1998 all over again. But I ended up giving them away when I realized I had been on a date with a guy the age of the items lol. But my Mum has kept everything and I love wearing her old good quality items.


----------



## Christofle

mellecyn said:


> so cool you still have items from then!! I did too, and TBH the current fashion is like 1998 all over again. But I ended up giving them away when I realized I had been on a date with a guy the age of the items lol. But my Mum has kept everything and I love wearing her old good quality items.



The best part is that they actually fit me now. Everything was too big while I was in school. (Most of my clothes were samples from my dad’s company so I was wearing sample size whether it fit me or not)

We were doing some spring cleaning in our warehouse and came across some marketing paraphernalia for brands that we distributed in the late 80s and early 90s. It was a blast looking at some of the crazy coloured winter coats from back then.


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD
> shirt - Madewell
> jeans - AG Prima Crop
> scarf - Gucci
> heels - Sam Edelman
> View attachment 4734322



You have an enviable shoe collection!  Those are beautiful!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> You have an enviable shoe collection!  Those are beautiful!


Thank you! I am more of a "shoe person" than a "bag person". **sigh I love shoes**


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you! I am more of a "shoe person" than a "bag person". **sigh I love shoes**



I probably would be, but I almost always have to wear Wide Width shoes, and they don't make most of the best shoes in Wide...  So I pretty well gave up on cute shoes for myself and just enjoy them on others.


----------



## enensweety

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD
> shirt - Madewell
> jeans - AG Prima Crop
> scarf - Gucci
> heels - Sam Edelman
> View attachment 4734322


Perfect outfit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

enensweety said:


> Perfect outfit!


Thank you!!


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Thanks fendifemale!  It was hand made by someone I follow on Insta (misshoneylavender) who makes new jewelry from old.  It was $20!


What a steal!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> I probably would be, but I almost always have to wear Wide Width shoes, and they don't make most of the best shoes in Wide...  So I pretty well gave up on cute shoes for myself and just enjoy them on others.


I have a similar problem except my feet are super narrow.


----------



## Rikireads

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4728010
> 
> Finally get to go somewhere! Excuse the nails. As you can see the dreadful toes are covered.
> Banana Republic
> Sheryl Crow denim
> Coach espadrilles
> (Simple solitaire studs for jewelry.)
> View attachment 4728018
> 
> Also my failed attempt at a Tignon. This scarf just won't let me be great...



Love your Tignon!


----------



## Antonia

Wednesday ootd 
Ann Taylor shirt 
Citizens of Humanity jeans 
Fossil belt


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Wednesday OOTD
tee - from the Cosmopolitan in Las Vegas 
skirt - Vince Camuto
heels - Christian Louboutin
watch - Lacoste


----------



## Christofle

I never realize how long this sweater was till this photo.

MMX pleated cotton trouser
Sperry crepe sole
Rail sweater (no idea about this brand, brother bought it for me)


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wednesday OOTD
> tee - from the Cosmopolitan in Las Vegas
> skirt - Vince Camuto
> heels - Christian Louboutin
> watch - Lacoste
> View attachment 4735279
> 
> View attachment 4735278


I want that t-shirt!!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> I never realize how long this sweater was till this photo.
> 
> MMX pleated cotton trouser
> Sperry crepe sole
> Rail sweater (no idea about this brand, brother bought it for me)


It looks great on you!!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> It looks great on you!!!



It’s also amazingly thin which is nice for summer! I’ve never had a summer weight hoodie before.


----------



## shoemetheworld

Trying new outfit combinations with old clothes! I've been forcing myself to think of new ways to wear any clothes I'm considering donating. In this case, it's the lace button up I've had since 2012.


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wednesday OOTD
> tee - from the Cosmopolitan in Las Vegas
> skirt - Vince Camuto
> heels - Christian Louboutin
> watch - Lacoste
> View attachment 4735279
> 
> View attachment 4735278



Adore that shirt!  And have I mentioned lately I love those shoes of yours?   Plus, a hounds tooth skirt!  Hounds tooth is such a great pattern!


----------



## Christofle

shoemetheworld said:


> Trying new outfit combinations with old clothes! I've been forcing myself to think of new ways to wear any clothes I'm considering donating. In this case, it's the lace button up I've had since 2012.
> 
> View attachment 4735317



Very pretty spring look! The lace top has really nice detailing too.


----------



## shoemetheworld

Christofle said:


> Very pretty spring look! The lace top has really nice detailing too.


Thank you! I'm definitely coming around to keeping it.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I want that t-shirt!!!


The next time I go to Vegas I'll pick one up for you!


----------



## Antonia

shoemetheworld said:


> Trying new outfit combinations with old clothes! I've been forcing myself to think of new ways to wear any clothes I'm considering donating. In this case, it's the lace button up I've had since 2012.
> 
> View attachment 4735317


I love this whole outfit!  I'm a huge fan of pleated midi skirts!!


----------



## shoemetheworld

Antonia said:


> I love this whole outfit!  I'm a huge fan of pleated midi skirts!!


Thank you!! Me too, I love pleated skirts. This one happens to be a dress.


----------



## enensweety

Banana Republic top and pants
Gucci belt
Chanel slingbacks


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd 
Zara top 
Madewell jeans 
Kurt Geiger shoes


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

And now for something completely different... OOTD
cap - Death Stranding
tank - Jockey
silk crinkle wide-leg pants - Vince
watch - Lacoste
sandals - Prada


----------



## michellem

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD
> shirt - Madewell
> jeans - AG Prima Crop
> scarf - Gucci
> heels - Sam Edelman
> View attachment 4734322


Love those shoes


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> And now for something completely different... OOTD
> cap - Death Stranding
> tank - Jockey
> silk crinkle wide-leg pants - Vince
> watch - Lacoste
> sandals - Prada
> View attachment 4736563


Like the sandals!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

michellem said:


> Love those shoes


Thank you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

baghabitz34 said:


> Like the sandals!


Aw thanks!


----------



## enensweety

Zara jacket
Banana republic tank and pants
Gucci belt
Manolo Blahnik pumps
Vintage Chanel small flap


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> And now for something completely different... OOTD
> cap - Death Stranding
> tank - Jockey
> silk crinkle wide-leg pants - Vince
> watch - Lacoste
> sandals - Prada
> View attachment 4736563



Great look! Love those pants!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Great look! Love those pants!


Thanks they are very swishy and comfortable!


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Zara jacket
> Banana republic tank and pants
> Gucci belt
> Manolo Blahnik pumps
> Vintage Chanel small flap


I almost bought that jacket.... It looks great on you!!!


----------



## Antonia

Tgif ootd
Helmut Lang jacket
J crew jeans
Coach Rogue
Officine Creative shoes


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> I almost bought that jacket.... It looks great on you!!!


Thanks! I was planning on holding off until this goes on sale, but I couldn’t wait lol.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay casual but still working from home:
top - James Perse pocket tank
jeans - J Brand Maria high-rise skinny
necklace - was grandmother's
flats - Hermés
sunglasses - Pucci


----------



## enensweety

Banana Republic top
Madewell jeans
Chanel sandals


----------



## enensweety

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay casual but still working from home:
> top - James Perse pocket tank
> jeans - J Brand Maria high-rise skinny
> necklace - was grandmother's
> flats - Hermés
> sunglasses - Pucci
> View attachment 4737423


I just realized we matched today! Nice casual outfit ☺️


----------



## fendifemale

Rikireads said:


> Love your Tignon!


Thank you Riki!


----------



## shoemetheworld

Hot weather has finally arrived!


----------



## Christofle

Going to be 36C with the humidex 

Enzo Lorenzo military technical fabric top
MMX Bermuda with a topographical map of London print
Crepe sole sperry


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd


----------



## shoemetheworld

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd


Omg! In love with this colour combination and this skirt!


----------



## Antonia

shoemetheworld said:


> Omg! In love with this colour combination and this skirt!


Thanks shoemetheworld!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd


Woah, that skirt!


----------



## Antonia

IntheOcean said:


> Woah, that skirt!


Thank you IntheOcean!  It's one of my faves I bought last year and it got me hooked on pleated skirts!


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd


Love the outfit, especially the skirt!!!


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Love the outfit, especially the skirt!!!


thank you enensweety!!!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd


Very pretty skirt. I love green and yellow/gold together.


----------



## Antonia

Winter’sJoy said:


> Very pretty skirt. I love green and yellow/gold together.


Thanks Winter's Joy!


----------



## fendifemale

Christofle said:


> Going to be 36C with the humidex
> 
> Enzo Lorenzo military technical fabric top
> MMX Bermuda with a topographical map of London print
> Crepe sole sperry



Loving the shorts!


----------



## Christofle

fendifemale said:


> Loving the shorts!



Thanks ! 

You can’t see it in the picture but the entire fabric is pleated (micro pleats). A bit like something from Isaye Miyake but much thinner


----------



## enensweety

Banana Republic tank and pants
YSL Tribute heels


----------



## Christofle

enensweety said:


> Banana Republic tank and pants
> YSL Tribute heels



Lovely neutral look, you even match your surroundings in a calming zen way. All that white and beige!!!


----------



## Christofle

Vans Snoopy (peanuts) collaboration top
MMX fine jacquard shorts
Y-3 4d sneakers


----------



## Antonia

Wednesday ootd 
J.crew dress
Zara bag 
Officine Creative shoes
Rachel Zoe ring


----------



## enensweety

Christofle said:


> Lovely neutral look, you even match your surroundings in a calming zen way. All that white and beige!!!


Thank you, Christofle! ☺️


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Wednesday ootd
> J.crew dress
> Zara bag
> Officine Creative shoes
> Rachel Zoe ring



I have this dress in periwinkle! I love yours.♡


----------



## shoemetheworld

Going on a grocery run with my Zara dress and Chloe belt bag.


----------



## rutabaga

Belated OOTD from Memorial Day. We went for a drive and I wore something other than workout gear for once.


----------



## fendifemale

Excuse the nail situation. It's killing me not to see my tech.
Banana Republic
Whitehouse/Blackmarket
Giani Bini
Jcrew & Diamonds Direct jewelry (earrings not pictured)


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4741629
> 
> Excuse the nail situation. It's killing me not to see my tech.
> Banana Republic
> Whitehouse/Blackmarket
> Giani Bini
> Jcrew & Diamonds Direct jewelry (earrings not pictured)


Is the tank from BR?  Is it new?  I really like it because its got the thick straps and doesn't show a lot of skin.  I need to find this!!


----------



## enensweety

Nordstrom Rack top
Madewell jeans
YSL Tribute heels


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Is the tank from BR?  Is it new?  I really like it because its got the thick straps and doesn't show a lot of skin.  I need to find this!!


Yes it is! It came in neons too but when I ordered the pink was sold out. I'll stalk the website again. Really comfy.


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> Yes it is! It came in neons too but when I ordered the pink was sold out. I'll stalk the website again. Really comfy.


Thanks for the info fendifemale!!  It's really a great tank top!!!


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> Yes it is! It came in neons too but when I ordered the pink was sold out. I'll stalk the website again. Really comfy.


Hi guess what!?  I just ordered one black and one white tank, thanks to your modeling ootd pic!!  Plus it was 40% off with free shipping!! Woot woot!!  Thanks again!!


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Hi guess what!?  I just ordered one black and one white tank, thanks to your modeling ootd pic!!  Plus it was 40% off with free shipping!! Woot woot!!  Thanks again!!


Yay! Thank you Antonia. I'm glad you got a deal!


----------



## Christofle

Another warm day... wearing my favourite sneakers today!

John Varvatos top
MMX technical trouser
Louis Vuitton sneaker


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Another warm day... wearing my favourite sneakers today!
> 
> John Varvatos top
> MMX technical trouser
> Louis Vuitton sneaker


You always look so nice,  Christofle!


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd
Anne Klein dress
Ann Taylor shoes


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> You always look so nice,  Christofle!



Thank you! 

Have a fab day!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Have a fab day!


Same to you!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I've been sick but now I'm back, TYG! Working from home...
OOTD with new high-waist jeans
tee - Alice Cooper
jeans - Frame Le Sylvie 
heels - Stuart Weitzman
watch - Lacoste


----------



## shoemetheworld

I'm so short that these culottes from Zara are full length on me, but I'm not complaining! Also wearing my Alex and Ani Harry Potter time Turner... I need them to come out with more Harry Potter jewelry.


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I've been sick but now I'm back, TYG! Working from home...
> OOTD with new high-waist jeans
> tee - Alice Cooper
> jeans - Frame Le Sylvie
> heels - Stuart Weitzman
> watch - Lacoste
> View attachment 4742094



Welcome back 
Looks like a beautiful day to be in the garden!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Welcome back
> Looks like a beautiful day to be in the garden!


Thanks! Yes the weather is wonderful.


----------



## baghabitz34

enensweety said:


> Nordstrom Rack top
> Madewell jeans
> YSL Tribute heels


Love the top!


----------



## enensweety

Banana republic tank and pants
Gucci belt
Chanel slingback flats and classic medium flap


----------



## Christofle

enensweety said:


> Banana republic tank and pants
> Gucci belt
> Chanel slingback flats and classic medium flap



Your burnt orange pants are awesome!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Your burnt orange pants are awesome!


Thinking the same thing! Love those pants! BR is killing it!


----------



## enensweety

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the top!


Thank you, baghabitz! ☺️


----------



## enensweety

Christofle said:


> Your burnt orange pants are awesome!


Thanks, Christofle! ☺️


----------



## enensweety

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thinking the same thing! Love those pants! BR is killing it!


Thank you! I know... loving BR too much that I’m guilty of stalking their website lately.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I've been sick but now I'm back, TYG! Working from home...
> OOTD with new high-waist jeans
> tee - Alice Cooper
> jeans - Frame Le Sylvie
> heels - Stuart Weitzman
> watch - Lacoste
> View attachment 4742094


Glad to hear you're feeling better and love your look today!  What a beautiful yard you have, very serene!!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I've been sick but now I'm back, TYG! Working from home...
> OOTD with new high-waist jeans
> tee - Alice Cooper
> jeans - Frame Le Sylvie
> heels - Stuart Weitzman
> watch - Lacoste
> View attachment 4742094



Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Antonia

Tgi-Fri-yay ootd 
Mother Denim jeans 
Ibu Movement cuff bracelet 
Chanel hobo


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay! It's going to be a beautiful day.
white vest - Sincerely Jules
embroidered tee - Polo Ralph Lauren
jeans - J Brand
heels - Stuart Weitzman


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Just wanna do some mood lifting at home
Necklace: VCA
Jacket: Zara
Dress: Vintage
Bag: Dior
Shoes: Valentino


----------



## Antonia

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Just wanna do some mood lifting at home
> Necklace: VCA
> Jacket: Zara
> Dress: Vintage
> Bag: Dior
> Shoes: Valentino


Loving all the blush hues!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Tgi-Fri-yay ootd
> Mother Denim jeans
> Ibu Movement cuff bracelet
> Chanel hobo



Love the bag!


----------



## enensweety

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Just wanna do some mood lifting at home
> Necklace: VCA
> Jacket: Zara
> Dress: Vintage
> Bag: Dior
> Shoes: Valentino


Chic ensemble!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Antonia said:


> Loving all the blush hues!!


Hehe me too!!! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

enensweety said:


> Chic ensemble!


Hehe..Thanks a lot!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Dior Reflected sunnies
Prada Vitello Daino tote bag
LV Vivienne disco ball bag charm
H&M linen trousers
Kapp Ahl blouse 
Cartier SM love bracelet


----------



## enensweety

Banana Republic bodysuit
Madewell jeans
Ferragamo sandals
YSL WOC


----------



## JenJBS

shoemetheworld said:


> I'm so short that these culottes from Zara are full length on me, but I'm not complaining! Also wearing my Alex and Ani Harry Potter time Turner... I need them to come out with more Harry Potter jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 4742107



Love the outfit!  Alex and Ani are great! Like you, coulottes and cropped pants are ankle/full length on me.


----------



## shoemetheworld

JenJBS said:


> Love the outfit!  Alex and Ani are great! Like you, coulottes and cropped pants are ankle/full length on me.


Thanks!! Haha it's so great that cropped pants and culottes are in style and easily found for us shorties!


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Banana Republic bodysuit
> Madewell jeans
> Ferragamo sandals
> YSL WOC


You're killing it with the minimalist outfits!  Amazing!!


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> You're killing it with the minimalist outfits!  Amazing!!


Thank you, Antonia! I recently did a closet cleanout and am now sticking mostly to the basics ☺️


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Thank you, Antonia! I recently did a closet cleanout and am now sticking mostly to the basics ☺️


You inspire me to do the same!  You probably find it so much easier to get dressed every day!  I think I need to get rid of clothes with loud prints....small prints work better.


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> You inspire me to do the same!  You probably find it so much easier to get dressed every day!  I think I need to get rid of clothes with loud prints....small prints work better.


Oh absolutely! It helps having the basics to mix and match. It definitely takes me a shorter time now to get dressed ☺️


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd 
Herbert Grossman from Saks jacket 
Brock Collection jeans 
Gucci belt 
Officine Creative shoes 
Rebecca Minkoff MAB vintage


----------



## enensweety

Banana Republic tank and pants
Chanel boy bag
Ferragamo sandals


----------



## Christofle

Freezing today... Never thought I’d wear corduroy and a coat in June.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Freezing today... Never thought I’d wear corduroy and a coat in June.


I am used to that...I live in New England so we can go from snow one week, to the 70's the next....it's exactly what happened a couple weeks ago-lol!


----------



## JenJBS

Purse: Mansur Gavriel
Shirt: The Limited
Pants: Loft
Shoes: Mephisto
Earrings: Tiffany HardWear Collection


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Purse: Mansur Gavriel
> Shirt: The Limited
> Pants: Loft
> Shoes: Mephisto
> Earrings: Tiffany HardWear Collection


Love the pop of color of your purse with your neutral clothes!  And those earrings are


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Love the pop of color of your purse with your neutral clothes!  And those earrings are



Thank you!    A few of us seem to be moving to more minimalist outfits.   I do love these earrings!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    A few of us seem to be moving to more minimalist outfits.   I do love these earrings!


Thanks for posting a close up of the earrings...they're so nice!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Thanks for posting a close up of the earrings...they're so nice!



You're very welcome.   Always happy to show off these beauties.These pics are from the original reveal several months ago - I just can't make myself delete them from my phone...


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Tgi-Fri-yay ootd
> Mother Denim jeans
> Ibu Movement cuff bracelet
> Chanel hobo


Loving the bag! Who made the necklace & blouse?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday - Back to the Office!
blazer - Elizabeth & James
tee - Uniqlo
pants - Banana Republic Sloan
flats - Christian Louboutin


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> Loving the bag! Who made the necklace & blouse?


Thanks fendifemale!!  The necklace was purchased from J. Crew a couple years ago.  The top is from a local boutique in my town and it's made in Italy...by Nuovo Borgo??  I get compliments on it all the time.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - Back to the Office!
> blazer - Elizabeth & James
> tee - Uniqlo
> pants - Banana Republic Sloan
> flats - Christian Louboutin
> View attachment 4745604


Love this!!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love this!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Casual - dress up at home! 
Top: Polo Ralph
Denim: Zara
Shoes: Rockstud
Bag: Chanel Boy


----------



## Christofle

Flocked Enzo Lorenzo top
MMX trousers
Jimmy Choo monkstraps


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Flocked Enzo Lorenzo top
> MMX trousers
> Jimmy Choo monkstraps


Love those shoes!!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd 
Driftwood camo jacket 
Levis 760s


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday
linen tee - Banana Republic
tank top - LOFT
pants - Hugo Boss
heels - Michael Kors


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> Love those shoes!!!!!


I agree! Love the shoes!! ❤️


----------



## enensweety

Banana Republic bodysuit and pants
Balenciaga mules
Chanel vintage flap


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    A few of us seem to be moving to more minimalist outfits.   I do love these earrings!


Love these earrings!


----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> Love these earrings!



Thank you!  They've have become my favorite pair. Really wish Tiffany would do them in rose gold, not just the yellow gold and silver...


----------



## fendifemale

Target tank
Zara linen trouser
Antonio Melani pumps
(Earrings are from Ann Taylor.)


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4746399
> 
> Target tank
> Zara linen trouser
> Antonio Melani pumps
> (Earrings are from Ann Taylor.)


Beautiful!!  Love the Zara belted trousers...such a classic look!!


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Beautiful!!  Love the Zara belted trousers...such a classic look!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Antonia

Hump day ootd 
Dress from Marshall's 
Belt from Marblehead Leather 
Cuff bracelet from Ibu Movement 
Heels from Zara 
Bag from Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

C'mon kitty, come on out and be in my outfit photo...


OK that's a good kitty...
tee - Uniqlo
sweater - Club Monaco
pants - Vince
flats - Loeffler Randall


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> C'mon kitty, come on out and be in my outfit photo...
> View attachment 4746936
> 
> OK that's a good kitty...
> tee - Uniqlo
> sweater - Club Monaco
> pants - Vince
> flats - Loeffler Randall
> View attachment 4746937



Great outfit! Adorable kitty!  What's kitty's name?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

It's Buttercup


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> It's Buttercup



Hi, Buttercup!  So pretty!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> C'mon kitty, come on out and be in my outfit photo...
> View attachment 4746936
> 
> OK that's a good kitty...
> tee - Uniqlo
> sweater - Club Monaco
> pants - Vince
> flats - Loeffler Randall
> View attachment 4746937


So cute!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> So cute!!!


Thanks! She's a scaredy-cat but sometimes will creep outside for a few minutes before she rushes back in.


----------



## enensweety

JCrew top
Madewell jeans
Louboutin pumps
Chanel medium flap


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd
> Dress from Marshall's
> Belt from Marblehead Leather
> Cuff bracelet from Ibu Movement
> Heels from Zara
> Bag from Rebecca Minkoff


I love those shoes!


----------



## baghabitz34

enensweety said:


> JCrew top
> Madewell jeans
> Louboutin pumps
> Chanel medium flap


Love the pop of color with the shoes


----------



## enensweety

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the pop of color with the shoes


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd 
True Religion jean jacket 
Lush pleated skirt 
Ann Taylor sandals 
Dior sunglasses


----------



## jeans&heels

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Casual - dress up at home!
> Top: Polo Ralph
> Denim: Zara
> Shoes: Rockstud
> Bag: Chanel Boy



Beautiful outfit


----------



## enensweety

Banana Republic sweater and pants
Gucci belt
Louboutin pumps
Vintage Chanel jumbo flap


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thursday OOTD - linen neutrals
sweater - Banana Republic
skirt - Piazza Sempione
heels - Frye
brooch - Etsy


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thursday OOTD - linen neutrals
> sweater - Banana Republic
> skirt - Piazza Sempione
> heels - Frye
> brooch - Etsy
> View attachment 4747744
> 
> View attachment 4747743



Love those shoes!  And since they are Frye, I bet the leather is excellent!


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Banana Republic sweater and pants
> Gucci belt
> Louboutin pumps
> Vintage Chanel jumbo flap


That vintage jumbo Chanel is


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thursday OOTD - linen neutrals
> sweater - Banana Republic
> skirt - Piazza Sempione
> heels - Frye
> brooch - Etsy
> View attachment 4747744
> 
> View attachment 4747743


The brooch is very 'Sex and the City' Carrie Bradshaw!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Xenia Adonts Overdose street style outside Dior Homme, June 2018
can't find JEANS or BLAZER info... can anyone help or recommend jeans like these?


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thursday OOTD - linen neutrals
> sweater - Banana Republic
> skirt - Piazza Sempione
> heels - Frye
> brooch - Etsy
> View attachment 4747744
> 
> View attachment 4747743


Great outfit.  I especially like the shoes and the heel height is very flattering!


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> That vintage jumbo Chanel is


Thank you! This was my first Chanel bag and it got me hooked ☺️


----------



## Firstchanellv28

jeans&heels said:


> Beautiful outfit


Thank you so much


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Dress: Mercury Duo
Bag and shoes: Chanel
Necklace:VCA
Watch:Rolex


----------



## steph14

First OOTD!!

Thanks for inspiring me! I do need an update on my wardrobe though, just saying. Lol.

Shirt: Target 
Jeans: American Eagle (Stretch)
Shoes: Old Navy


----------



## Antonia

Friday ootd 
Cloth and Stone shirt 
Zara jeans 
Lucky Brand wedges


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

steph14 said:


> First OOTD!!
> 
> Thanks for inspiring me! I do need an update on my wardrobe though, just saying. Lol.


Love the jeans, what brand are they?


----------



## steph14

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Love the jeans, what brand are they?


American Eagle!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay! Another "inspired by" outfit! A little more "blue" than "navy"
tee - Vince
blazer - Eliza J
pants - Theory "Treeca 2"
belt - Lauren Ralph Lauren
necklace - Etsy
shoes - Sam Edelman


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay! Another "inspired by" outfit! A little more "blue" than "navy"
> tee - Vince
> blazer - Eliza J
> pants - Theory "Treeca 2"
> belt - Lauren Ralph Lauren
> necklace - Etsy
> shoes - Sam Edelman
> View attachment 4748696
> 
> View attachment 4748697


I can't believe how well the jacket and pants match being different brands!  I figured it was a set!! Nice!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I can't believe how well the jacket and pants match being different brands!  I figured it was a set!! Nice!


Aw thank you! Yes they do work pretty well!


----------



## enensweety

Banana Republic jumpsuit
Chanel mini rectangular flap
Manolo Blahnik Hangisi mules


----------



## fendifemale

steph14 said:


> First OOTD!!
> 
> Thanks for inspiring me! I do need an update on my wardrobe though, just saying. Lol.
> 
> Shirt: Target
> Jeans: American Eagle (Stretch)
> Shoes: Old Navy


Those shoes are cute!


----------



## fendifemale

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay! Another "inspired by" outfit! A little more "blue" than "navy"
> tee - Vince
> blazer - Eliza J
> pants - Theory "Treeca 2"
> belt - Lauren Ralph Lauren
> necklace - Etsy
> shoes - Sam Edelman
> View attachment 4748696
> 
> View attachment 4748697


I love this blue on you.


----------



## steph14

enensweety said:


> Banana Republic jumpsuit
> Chanel mini rectangular flap
> Manolo Blahnik Hangisi mules




Can I PLEASE come over and borrow your clothes!!!!


----------



## steph14

Sweater: Target
Jeans: Target
Slippers: Amazon
Bag: Not sure!!


----------



## enensweety

steph14 said:


> Can I PLEASE come over and borrow your clothes!!!!


Lol! Thank you! ☺️


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

fendifemale said:


> I love this blue on you.


Thank you! I have a lot of navy/blue I need to wear it more!


----------



## lakeshow

Work is slowly going back to normal so my jean-based outfit days are numbered! 
Not my usual style but I have been loving this sweater from Nordstrom x Atlantic Pacific (wrinkles added by me )
Aquazzura Denevue flats


----------



## enensweety

Banana Republic top and blazer
Madewell jeans
Ferragamo Vara pumps
Chanel medium classic flap


----------



## JenJBS

enensweety said:


> Banana Republic top and blazer
> Madewell jeans
> Ferragamo Vara pumps
> Chanel medium classic flap



Love this outfit!


----------



## enensweety

JenJBS said:


> Love this outfit!


Thanks, JenJBS! ❤️


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Earrings, bracelet, bag & shoes: Chanel
Necklace: Star Jewellery & VCA
Top: Uniqlo 
Skirt: Miss Selfridge


----------



## Lubina

Padma Lakshmi's Jacket from Top Chef All-stars in Italy!! Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## JenJBS

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Earrings, bracelet, bag & shoes: Chanel
> Necklace: Star Jewellery & VCA
> Top: Uniqlo
> Skirt: Miss Selfridge



The plaid skirt is great!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

JenJBS said:


> The plaid skirt is great!


Thanks it has a matching blazer too!


----------



## enensweety

Zara jacket
Madewell jeans
Loboutin pumps


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sunday worship-from-home OOTD:
embroidered dress - Madewell
belt bag - Prada (shown with bag in front and in back)
sandals - Balenciaga


----------



## enensweety

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Sunday worship-from-home OOTD:
> embroidered dress - Madewell
> belt bag - Prada (shown with bag in front and in back)
> sandals - Balenciaga
> View attachment 4750778
> View attachment 4750779


Loving everything, especially the belt bag!


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Banana Republic top and blazer
> Madewell jeans
> Ferragamo Vara pumps
> Chanel medium classic flap


I love the jacket.... I'm a sucker for plaid!!!


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> I love the jacket.... I'm a sucker for plaid!!!


Ditto! ☺️


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Sunday worship-from-home OOTD:
> embroidered dress - Madewell
> belt bag - Prada (shown with bag in front and in back)
> sandals - Balenciaga
> View attachment 4750778
> View attachment 4750779


Love the dress


----------



## Chial819

enensweety said:


> Banana Republic top and blazer
> Madewell jeans
> Ferragamo Vara pumps
> Chanel medium classic flap



I love those jeans! May I ask which madewell style they are?


----------



## enensweety

Chial819 said:


> I love those jeans! May I ask which madewell style they are?


I don’t remember the exact style name but I think these are the slim boyjeans which are supposed to be cropped but is full length on me.


----------



## Chial819

enensweety said:


> I don’t remember the exact style name but I think these are the slim boyjeans which are supposed to be cropped but is full length on me.



Thanks!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

enensweety said:


> Loving everything, especially the belt bag!


Thanks! The bag is so practical and helps cinch in the tunic dress.


----------



## shoemetheworld

Pearls and polka dots for the hubby's birthday weekend!

Zara dress and sandals. H&M bag from last summer.


----------



## Antonia

Today's outfit is:
Ann Taylor shirt 
Good American jeans 
Tabitha Simmons shoes 
Rebecca Minkoff Mab 
Hermes cuff


----------



## hhl4vr

enensweety said:


> Zara jacket
> Madewell jeans
> Loboutin pumps



Stunning outfit - really love the jacket, with the jeans and nude pumps


----------



## enensweety

hhl4vr said:


> Stunning outfit - really love the jacket, with the jeans and nude pumps


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> Today's outfit is:
> Ann Taylor shirt
> Good American jeans
> Tabitha Simmons shoes
> Rebecca Minkoff Mab
> Hermes cuff


Love your jeans!! The whole outfit is so casual chic!


----------



## enensweety

Banana Republic top and pants
Valentino pumps


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Love your jeans!! The whole outfit is so casual chic!


Thank you!  These are my first GA jeans but they won't be my last..... So comfy!!


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Banana Republic top and pants
> Valentino pumps


I need to shop BR more often....your outfit is stunning!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD
cardigan - LOFT
blouse - Aritzia
skirt - BCBGMaxAzria
heels - Manolo Blahnik


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> I need to shop BR more often....your outfit is stunning!!


Guilty! BR carries petite sizing, (I’m 5 feet ☺️) so it’s great for shorties like me lol


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Guilty! BR carries petite sizing, (I’m 5 feet ☺️) so it’s great for shorties like me lol


Really?  I would swear that you were 6 feet tall!  I would've never guessed that by your photos!


----------



## steph14

Top: Gap
Jeans: Target
Back in my slippers! hehe I work from home so... they're a must.


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> Really?  I would swear that you were 6 feet tall!  I would've never guessed that by your photos!


Aaaww thank you! ☺️


----------



## steph14

enensweety said:


> Aaaww thank you! ☺️


I seriously thought you were 5'8-5'9! lol


----------



## enensweety

steph14 said:


> I seriously thought you were 5'8-5'9! lol


Lol I gave up wishing for that to happen a long time ago!


----------



## Christofle

Sail EXP filo di scozia top
Sail EXP belt
MMX pant
Kämpgen braided leather shoe


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Sail EXP filo di scozia top
> Sail EXP belt
> MMX pant
> Kämpgen braided leather shoe


You've got an amazing shoe collection Christofle!!!


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd 
Zara top 
Nanushka belt
Ann Taylor shoes 
Camo joggers are from local boutique


----------



## enensweety

Banana Republic tank and pants
Chanel Gabrielle booties and vintage small flap


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Banana Republic tank and pants
> Chanel Gabrielle booties and vintage small flap


Love the booties!!
BTW, @fendifemale put those tanks on my radar and I see you have them too.  I think I need more colors!  I bought black and white but I really love how they fit. I've never had a tank top that I truly loved how it fit to wear it alone....most of the time, I would wear it underneath a jacket, etc.


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> You've got an amazing shoe collection Christofle!!!



Thanks ! But I’m starting to think I have too many.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Tuesday OOTD
blazer - Tahari ASL
dress - Calvin Klein
heels - Jimmy Choo
nail polish - Zoya Natty


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD
> blazer - Tahari ASL
> dress - Calvin Klein
> heels - Jimmy Choo
> nail polish - Zoya Natty
> View attachment 4752361



Love the pop of light blue suede from the shoes contrasting the navy outfit!


----------



## enensweety

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD
> blazer - Tahari ASL
> dress - Calvin Klein
> heels - Jimmy Choo
> nail polish - Zoya Natty
> View attachment 4752361


Fabulous outfit! Those shoes are tdf!!


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> Love the booties!!
> BTW, @fendifemale put those tanks on my radar and I see you have them too.  I think I need more colors!  I bought black and white but I really love how they fit. I've never had a tank top that I truly loved how it fit to wear it alone....most of the time, I would wear it underneath a jacket, etc.


Sadly these are the only ones I could get in petite. I would get them in all colors too if I could!


----------



## JenJBS

One of my favorite shirts. Got it from J Crew.  Also loving my Mephisto shoes. Really comfortable! Black pants from Loft.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> One of my favorite shirts. Got it from J Crew.  Also loving my Mephisto shoes. Really comfortable! Black pants from Loft.


Great outfit! Looking forward to see which bag you wear with it


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> Great outfit! Looking forward to see which bag you wear with it



Marc Jacobs The Soiree.  Thought it went well with the puffy, gathered sleeves of the shirt and rounded toe of the shoes. Plus adding some sparkle/bling to a white and black outfit.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs The Soiree.  Thought it went well with the puffy, gathered sleeves of the shirt and rounded toe of the shoes. Plus adding some sparkle/bling to a white and black outfit.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

My first OOTD, managed to snag a pic while I’m at the mall with my son. I’m really not sure what all I’m wearing.


Life is Good cap
Shirt, I’m certain is Ann Taylor
Jeans, I don’t know
Flip flips are Aerosoft
Coach rainy day bag


----------



## randr21

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD
> blazer - Tahari ASL
> dress - Calvin Klein
> heels - Jimmy Choo
> nail polish - Zoya Natty
> View attachment 4752361


Slamming suit. Very figure flattering. You should shop this blazer style more often.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

randr21 said:


> Slamming suit. Very figure flattering. You should shop this blazer style more often.


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Thanks ! But I’m starting to think I have too many.



Too many shoes...  Too...Many... Shoes...  Too many... Shoes...  Too... Many shoes...   These words together make no sense...


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Too many shoes...  Too...Many... Shoes...  Too many... Shoes...  Too... Many shoes...   These words together make no sense...



I had the same thought but then I realized I ran out of space for them at home and now they are crowding my office floor. 

I found a solution with an interior designer though who will make a 65 pair wall unit so hopefully I don’t exceed that number.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> I had the same thought but then I realized I ran out of space for them at home and now they are crowding my office floor.
> 
> I found a solution with an interior designer though who will make a 65 pair wall unit so hopefully I don’t exceed that number.



Wall Of Shoes! Sounds great! Please say you'll post a pic once it's built??? Please???


----------



## enensweety

Mango jacket
Banana Republic bodysuit
Madewell jeans
Gucci belt
Manolo Maysale mules


----------



## Christofle

enensweety said:


> Mango jacket
> Banana Republic bodysuit
> Madewell jeans
> Gucci belt
> Manolo Maysale mules



The giant houndstooth print is pretty neat! I’ve never seen it enlarged like that before.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Wednesday OOTD going into the office
top - BCBGMaxAzria
skirt - Calvin Klein
scarf - Anne Klein
heels - Loeffler Randall


----------



## shoemetheworld

Wednesday's dinner ootd. Got a bit dressed up for dinner at home to celebrate the hubby's birthday.

Found this jumpsuit at Winners this week! (So excited that they've reopened in Toronto )


----------



## enensweety

Christofle said:


> The giant houndstooth print is pretty neat! I’ve never seen it enlarged like that before.


Thanks! I rarely wear large prints but this one I particularly like ☺️


----------



## enensweety

Topshop denim jacket
Banana Republic top and pants
Valentino pumps


----------



## Sferics

enensweety said:


> Topshop denim jacket
> Banana Republic top and pants
> Valentino pumps
> 
> View attachment 4753768


I absolutely love this outfit!


----------



## hhl4vr

enensweety said:


> Topshop denim jacket
> Banana Republic top and pants
> Valentino pumps
> 
> View attachment 4753768


Love this outfit - especially the heels


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Topshop denim jacket
> Banana Republic top and pants
> Valentino pumps
> 
> View attachment 4753768


I love the whole outfit, but the denim jacket is perfection!


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd


----------



## Winter’sJoy

enensweety said:


> Topshop denim jacket
> Banana Republic top and pants
> Valentino pumps
> 
> View attachment 4753768


This is a look!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

shoemetheworld said:


> Wednesday's dinner ootd. Got a bit dressed up for dinner at home to celebrate the hubby's birthday.
> 
> Found this jumpsuit at Winners this week! (So excited that they've reopened in Toronto )
> 
> View attachment 4753757


PERFECTION! Love it!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Today's ootd
> 
> View attachment 4753803


Wow awesome look!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

enensweety said:


> Topshop denim jacket
> Banana Republic top and pants
> Valentino pumps
> 
> View attachment 4753768


Love it! the black pants and those shoes are wow!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thursday OOTD
top - LOFT
pants - Theory
loafers - Bettye Mueller


----------



## enensweety

Sferics said:


> I absolutely love this outfit!


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## enensweety

Th


hhl4vr said:


> Love this outfit - especially the heels


Thanks! ☺️


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> I love the whole outfit, but the denim jacket is perfection!


Thanks, Antonia! ☺️


----------



## enensweety

Winter’sJoy said:


> This is a look!


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## enensweety

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Love it! the black pants and those shoes are wow!


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## enensweety

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thursday OOTD
> top - LOFT
> pants - Theory
> loafers - Bettye Mueller
> View attachment 4753823


Love this color palette. Blue looks great on you.


----------



## essiedub

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thursday OOTD
> top - LOFT
> pants - Theory
> loafers - Bettye Mueller
> View attachment 4753823


What a darling outfit! So slimming!  You look like you’ve lost weight?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

essiedub said:


> What a darling outfit! So slimming!  You look like you’ve lost weight?


Yes a little and I just got a haircut!


----------



## shoemetheworld

BalenciagaKitte said:


> PERFECTION! Love it!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wow awesome look!


Thank you!!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Hat Gap
Jeans Celebrity Pink
Flops Vionic
Bag HERMÈS 24/24 29 Togo/Swift Capucine PHW


----------



## enensweety

Banana Republic bodysuit and pants
Chanel mules and classic medium flap
Gucci belt


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay!
blazer - 1.State
tee - Vince
pants - Theory "Hartsdale"
heels - Loeffler Randall
nails - Zoya "Kate"


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay!
> blazer - 1.State
> tee - Vince
> pants - Theory "Hartsdale"
> heels - Loeffler Randall
> nails - Zoya "Kate"
> View attachment 4754984
> View attachment 4754985


I know I said this before but I love that blazer!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I know I said this before but I love that blazer!!!


It's the "1. State ruched sleeve blazer" and it comes in many colors and patterns. If not still online also look on Poshmark!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Top: Gap
Tweed pants: Liz Lisa
Shoes: Puma
Bag: Chanel
Watch: Rolex


----------



## Antonia

Friday ootd 
Rachel Zoe top
Zara jeans 
Vintage Havana sneakers


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> It's the "1. State ruched sleeve blazer" and it comes in many colors and patterns. If not still online also look on Poshmark!


Thanks for the intel!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Saturday OOTD
romper - Abercrombie & Fitch
sandals - Prada
watch - Lacoste
earrings - "The Child" from Etsy


----------



## enensweety

Banana Republic pants and bodysuit
Chanel sneakers
Chanel mini rectangular flap


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Mood for pink  
Top: Monki
Skirt: Zara
Sneakers: Puma
Bag: Chanel


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Grocery run
Top Ann Taylor
Shorts Celebrity Pink
Shoes Bandolino
Bag CÉLINE Trio Crossbody Large
Lambskin Fluorescent Fuchsia GHW


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday
shirt - Madewell
scarf - Cynthia Rowley
skirt - J. Crew
heels - Chloé
watch - Michael Kors


----------



## enensweety

Banana Republic sweater and pants
Chanel ballerina flats and vintage classic jumbo flap


----------



## rainyarch

baghagg said:


> Can anyone ID this coat which Lucy Hale is wearing live on Dick Clark's Primetime New Years Rockin' Eve on WABC?



@baghagg It's by Kate Spade


----------



## baghagg

rainyarch said:


> @baghagg It's by Kate Spade
> View attachment 4758221


Omg!  Thank you sooooooo much!  @rainyarch You rock!


----------



## fendifemale

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday
> shirt - Madewell
> scarf - Cynthia Rowley
> skirt - J. Crew
> heels - Chloé
> watch - Michael Kors
> View attachment 4758042


I love that skirt!♡


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

fendifemale said:


> I love that skirt!♡


Thank you! I got it on Poshmark!


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd
Ann Taylor trench and shoes
Zara jeans
Rebecca Minkoff Mab


----------



## enensweety

Zara jacket
Banana Republic top and pants
Gucci belt
Chanel slingback flats and medium flap bag


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - classic button-up shirt, pencil skirt, heels
shirt - NY and Co.
skirt - Dolce & Gabbana
heels - Christian Louboutin
nails - OPI "On Collins Ave."


----------



## Christofle

Sail EXP top
MMX shorts
Sperry


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Zara jacket
> Banana Republic top and pants
> Gucci belt
> Chanel slingback flats and medium flap bag


Another great Zara tweed jacket!!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - classic button-up shirt, pencil skirt, heels
> shirt - NY and Co.
> skirt - Dolce & Gabbana
> heels - Christian Louboutin
> nails - OPI "On Collins Ave."
> View attachment 4759123


Love the skirt!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

enensweety said:


> Zara jacket
> Banana Republic top and pants
> Gucci belt
> Chanel slingback flats and medium flap bag



Love the jacket!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - classic button-up shirt, pencil skirt, heels
> shirt - NY and Co.
> skirt - Dolce & Gabbana
> heels - Christian Louboutin
> nails - OPI "On Collins Ave."
> View attachment 4759123



Such a great outfit!


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> Another great Zara tweed jacket!!


Thanks! ☺️


----------



## enensweety

JenJBS said:


> Love the jacket!


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## fendifemale

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - classic button-up shirt, pencil skirt, heels
> shirt - NY and Co.
> skirt - Dolce & Gabbana
> heels - Christian Louboutin
> nails - OPI "On Collins Ave."
> View attachment 4759123


Love this skirt too!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

fendifemale said:


> Love this skirt too!


Thank you! It's one of my faves.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Ann Taylor top
Celebrity Pink shorts
Franco Sarto shoes
CÉLINE Micro Luggage
Glazed Calfskin Tricolor Navy, Black, Grey


----------



## enensweety

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4759868
> 
> Ann Taylor top
> Celebrity Pink shorts
> Franco Sarto shoes
> CÉLINE Micro Luggage
> Glazed Calfskin Tricolor Navy, Black, Grey


Love the Celine tote


----------



## MaseratiMomma

enensweety said:


> Love the Celine tote


Thank You!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Dress: Japanese Fashion
Shoes: Zara
Bucket Bag: Louis Vuitton Escale Neo Noe


----------



## Antonia

Wednesday ootd


----------



## enensweety

Banana Republic top and jacket
Madewell jeans
Balenciaga mules
Vintage Chanel small flap


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday
chambray blazer - Theory
tee - James Perse
pants - Banana Republic Sloan
heels - Christian Louboutin


----------



## SakuraSakura

shoemetheworld said:


> Wednesday's dinner ootd. Got a bit dressed up for dinner at home to celebrate the hubby's birthday.
> 
> Found this jumpsuit at Winners this week! (So excited that they've reopened in Toronto )
> 
> View attachment 4753757




You look gorgeous in that outfit!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Hat - Banana Republic
Top - Express
Pants - Celebrity Pink
Shoes - Franco Sarto
Bag - DKNY Gansevoort tote GHW


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4760439
> 
> Hat - Banana Republic
> Top - Express
> Pants - Celebrity Pink
> Shoes - Franco Sarto
> Bag - DKNY Gansevoort tote GHW



The bag and shoes are perfect together!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> The bag and shoes are perfect together!


Thank you!


----------



## shoemetheworld

SakuraSakura said:


> You look gorgeous in that outfit!


Thank you!! That's very kind of you to say!


----------



## fendifemale

enensweety said:


> Banana Republic top and jacket
> Madewell jeans
> Balenciaga mules
> Vintage Chanel small flap


What a great blazer!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Saturday OOTD
> romper - Abercrombie & Fitch
> sandals - Prada
> watch - Lacoste
> earrings - "The Child" from Etsy
> View attachment 4756351


What a cute romper!


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd
Zara dress
Lucky Brand shoes
Rebecca Minkoff bag


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> Zara dress
> Lucky Brand shoes
> Rebecca Minkoff bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761304



What a lovely outfit !


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> What a lovely outfit !


Awww, thanks Christofle!!!


----------



## enensweety

fendifemale said:


> What a great blazer!


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## enensweety

Chilly today!
Burberry jacket
Banana Republic top and pants
Gucci belt
Manolo Maysale mules


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Chilly today!
> Burberry jacket
> Banana Republic top and pants
> Gucci belt
> Manolo Maysale mules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761410


Perfection!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cute romper!


Thank you!


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> Perfection!!


Thank you, Antonia! ☺️


----------



## JenJBS

enensweety said:


> Chilly today!
> Burberry jacket
> Banana Republic top and pants
> Gucci belt
> Manolo Maysale mules



That Burberry jacket is TDF!!!


----------



## enensweety

JenJBS said:


> That Burberry jacket is TDF!!!


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## rainyarch

Antonia said:


> Hi, this was posted quite a few pages back but I didn't see any info on it.  I'm in love with this dress!  Anyone know who the designer is?  THX!!!



@Antonia It's Valentino, from 2010/11


----------



## enensweety

Happy Friday!


----------



## Antonia

Tgi-Fri-yay ootd
Michael Kors top
J. Crew jeans
Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel
Vintage Havana sneakers


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - classic button-up shirt, pencil skirt, heels
> shirt - NY and Co.
> skirt - Dolce & Gabbana
> heels - Christian Louboutin
> nails - OPI "On Collins Ave."
> View attachment 4759123


Love the whole look, especially the skirt!


----------



## Christofle

enensweety said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4762344



Lovely pop of gold from the sandals matching your flap!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the whole look, especially the skirt!


Aw thank you!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy *Juneteenth*!
tee - Rodarte
scarf - Christopher Banks
pants - Banana Republic Sloan
watch - Lacoste
heels - Marc Fisher LTD


----------



## enensweety

Christofle said:


> Lovely pop of gold from the sandals matching your flap!


Thank you, Christofle!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy *Juneteenth*!
> tee - Rodarte
> scarf - Christopher Banks
> pants - Banana Republic Sloan
> watch - Lacoste
> heels - Marc Fisher LTD
> View attachment 4762374


Love the festive scarf!! Happy weekend!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy *Juneteenth*!
> tee - Rodarte
> scarf - Christopher Banks
> pants - Banana Republic Sloan
> watch - Lacoste
> heels - Marc Fisher LTD
> View attachment 4762374


Happy Juneteenth! Nice outfit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Winter’sJoy said:


> Happy Juneteenth! Nice outfit!


Thank you!


----------



## fendifemale

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy *Juneteenth*!
> tee - Rodarte
> scarf - Christopher Banks
> pants - Banana Republic Sloan
> watch - Lacoste
> heels - Marc Fisher LTD
> View attachment 4762374


Happy Juneteenth!


----------



## enensweety

Topshop jacket
Banana Republic tank
Madewell jeans
Ferragamo sandals
Chanel medium flap


----------



## Pollie-Jean

fendifemale said:


> Happy Juneteenth!


 *!*


----------



## rainyarch

Antonia said:


> Thank you so much!!  I'm obsessed with it!



Right!? Surely there's something similar out there


----------



## Antonia

rainyarch said:


> Right!? Surely there's something similar out there


Now that I know the designer, I'll look in the second hand market.  You've been so very helpful!!!! XO


----------



## rainyarch

@Antonia I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! Good Luck x


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Topshop jacket
> Banana Republic tank
> Madewell jeans
> Ferragamo sandals
> Chanel medium flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763561


Great jacket!!


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> Great jacket!!


Thanks! ☺️


----------



## Antonia

This was my ootd yesterday
Ann Taylor shirt worn over a dress from a local boutique called Style Snoop
Rebecca Minkoff Getaway Tote


----------



## shoemetheworld

Zara romper with my Coach Cassie 19.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Father’s Day 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Dress Anne Klein
Shoes NY Transit
DOLCE & GABANA Sicily Medium
Dauphine Rosa Shocking


----------



## ColdSteel

Exploring outdoors (homemade mask in hand!)

zenni sunglasses (prescription)
LV Neverfull MM
Iro Paris Cecile dress 
Chanel sandals

beautiful day... alas, not my car!


----------



## Souzie

Can anyone ID this top worn by Jules in the movie Cabin in the Woods?


----------



## Blyen

Hello girls! I would like to ask if anyone can ID this dress from the movie "eurovision song contest :the fire saga", or if you know something similar 
Thank you!


----------



## rainyarch

Blyen said:


> Hello girls! I would like to ask if anyone can ID this dress from the movie "eurovision song contest :the fire saga", or if you know something similar
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4819667
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819668



Hey @Blyen it's by Sara Battaglia


----------



## Blyen

rainyarch said:


> Hey @Blyen it's by Sara Battaglia
> View attachment 4819958


Thank you!


----------



## Black Elite

Can anyone ID this blouse worn by the BBC's Sophie Raworth about a week ago?


----------



## randr21

Can't seem to find this top from rachel leigh cook character on netflix film love, guaranteed.


----------



## andibeth82

Can anyone help me ID this dress that was seen on Linda Cardellini in a 2017 Vanity Fair photoshoot? Or at least point me in the right direction? I've been looking forever and I can't figure out of this is a custom design or if I'm missing something in my many searches. Just wondering if anyone had any ideas of what designer it could be or what might help my search before I throw in a towel.


----------



## rainyarch

andibeth82 said:


> Can anyone help me ID this dress that was seen on Linda Cardellini in a 2017 Vanity Fair photoshoot? Or at least point me in the right direction? I've been looking forever and I can't figure out of this is a custom design or if I'm missing something in my many searches. Just wondering if anyone had any ideas of what designer it could be or what might help my search before I throw in a towel.
> 
> View attachment 4864112


Hi @andibeth82 it’s by Marc Jacobs, looks like Kelly Clarkson also wore it.


----------



## rainyarch

randr21 said:


> Can't seem to find this top from rachel leigh cook character on netflix film love, guaranteed.
> 
> View attachment 4845546


Hi @randr21 I’ve found what could well be the sweater, I’ve not heard of the brand before. www.odemai-shop.com/en/automne-hiver-2021/1587-pull-col-roule-uni-maille-manches-fantaisies.html. Whether it exists elsewhere I’m not sure.


----------



## andibeth82

rainyarch said:


> Hi @andibeth82 it’s by Marc Jacobs, looks like Kelly Clarkson also wore it.
> View attachment 4874427


OH MY GOD you are a literal SAVIOR. Thank you so, so, SO much!! And now to go look for it and see if I can find it on a secondhand site, haha.


----------



## rainyarch

andibeth82 said:


> OH MY GOD you are a literal SAVIOR. Thank you so, so, SO much!! And now to go look for it and see if I can find it on a secondhand site, haha.



Awesome! So glad, really hope you find it!


----------



## rainyarch

Black Elite said:


> Can anyone ID this blouse worn by the BBC's Sophie Raworth about a week ago?
> 
> View attachment 4836041



Hi @Black Elite it's by Cefinn, their Olivia dress


----------



## mmmoussighi

Can anyone id this dress for me?


----------



## rainyarch

mmmoussighi said:


> Can anyone id this dress for me?



Hi @mmmoussighi I've found that pic on Milly Bridal, not sure if it's the original owner of the pic though.


----------



## Black Elite

rainyarch said:


> Hi @Black Elite it's by Cefinn, their Olivia dress
> View attachment 4877328


Yay! I've just gone and purchased one. You are so amazing! THANK YOU!


----------



## rubycat

Does anyone know where this top is from?  Thanks!!


----------



## megs0927

Can anyone id Paulina Gretzky’s sunglasses?


----------



## c_burke

megs0927 said:


> Can anyone id Paulina Gretzky’s sunglasses?
> View attachment 4907787


I believe her sunglasses are the Givenchy Men's Solid Acetate Flat Top Sunglasses, based on a different photo from this same day, they are available at Neiman Marcus, here is the link:





						Givenchy Men's Solid Acetate Flat-Top Sunglasses | Neiman Marcus
					

Get free shipping on Givenchy Men's Solid Acetate Flat-Top Sunglasses at Neiman Marcus. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.



					www.neimanmarcus.com


----------



## andibeth82

Does anyone happen to know what the style of this coat is? Since this is from a new filming photo, I'm assuming the coat is in season but it's eluding me.


----------



## Tinkles

lakeshow said:


> View attachment 4750192
> 
> 
> Work is slowly going back to normal so my jean-based outfit days are numbered!
> Not my usual style but I have been loving this sweater from Nordstrom x Atlantic Pacific (wrinkles added by me )
> Aquazzura Denevue flats



Fab outfit, and even more fab shoes! What size did you go for in them? And was it your usual EU size?
If you dont mind me asking too many questions, sorry! 
I'm a 39.5 in G Rossi, but unsure of Aquazzura


----------



## lakeshow

Tinkles said:


> Fab outfit, and even more fab shoes! What size did you go for in them? And was it your usual EU size?
> If you dont mind me asking too many questions, sorry!
> I'm a 39.5 in G Rossi, but unsure of Aquazzura


Thank you! I took a 41, which is my usual size. these flats are my only ones but I think they fit true to size.


----------



## afroken

Hello! Can anyone ID this sweater dress?


----------



## shesnochill

Anyone know what brand and style these boots are? Thanks in advance!


----------



## randr21

shesnochill said:


> Anyone know what brand and style these boots are? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5022836



These remind me of my R13 slack combat boots.


----------



## shesnochill

randr21 said:


> These remind me of my R13 slack combat boots.




Hey! They’re very similar!









						R13 platform-sole Boots - Farfetch
					

Shop R13 platform-sole boots




					www.farfetch.com


----------



## lola_falana_12

Anyone know who makes this coat?


----------



## lisang80

Can anyone who made this dress?


----------



## Black Elite

Anyone know where I might be able to find Kirsty Wark’s jacket that she’s wearing on BBC this afternoon?


----------



## chicklety

chicklety said:


> And last but not least.  Season 1 episode 24 the proposal.  This pink halter dress. Pleated. Martini glasses print?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625359
> View attachment 4625360


I finally found it! It's CHANEL!! those are ice cream sundaes, not martinis! I just ordered it last night (found it preloved, it's a 2004)...hope it will fit!


----------



## EveyB

Hi, does someone know what brand this dress is? Thank you!


----------



## Ellie243

Hi I couldn't find the exact dress; I figured it the picture would be a blog post or something and have links there but I couldn't find anything. I did find the original picture without anything on top of it so I'll put it here. I found one dress that looks pretty similar, except it's not as long and the flowers are a little different. The sleeves are also different too. I found it on Overstock and Amazon by doing a google search. Here are the links: https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...Sleeve-Midi-Shirt-Dress/29757111/product.html and https://www.amazon.com/Allegra-Womens-Belted-Placket-Chiffon/dp/B07Y2TLQWJ The one on Overstock is $47.24 and the one on Amazon is $25.99. I think you could unbutton the collar and add a string or twine belt which is what the one in the first picture looks like to make the dress look more similar. Hope that helps!


----------



## EveyB

Ellie243 said:


> Hi I couldn't find the exact dress; I figured it the picture would be a blog post or something and have links there but I couldn't find anything. I did find the original picture without anything on top of it so I'll put it here. I found one dress that looks pretty similar, except it's not as long and the flowers are a little different. The sleeves are also different too. I found it on Overstock and Amazon by doing a google search. Here are the links: https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...Sleeve-Midi-Shirt-Dress/29757111/product.html and https://www.amazon.com/Allegra-Womens-Belted-Placket-Chiffon/dp/B07Y2TLQWJ The one on Overstock is $47.24 and the one on Amazon is $25.99. I think you could unbutton the collar and add a string or twine belt which is what the one in the first picture looks like to make the dress look more similar. Hope that helps!


Wow thank you so much!  
I will look up both options you posted.


----------



## nicole0612

chicklety said:


> I finally found it! It's CHANEL!! those are ice cream sundaes, not martinis! I just ordered it last night (found it preloved, it's a 2004)...hope it will fit!


I have this ice cream print in a skirt in a different colorway!  I think you should check out the Chanel and Celebrities thread, Nicky Hilton is wearing the top in a photo posted today in the colorway that I have. The one you ordered looks more pink-toned, but the print is very similar.


----------



## chicklety

nicole0612 said:


> I have this ice cream print in a skirt in a different colorway!  I think you should check out the Chanel and Celebrities thread, Nicky Hilton is wearing the top in a photo posted today in the colorway that I have. The one you ordered looks more pink-toned, but the print is very similar.


Thank you so much!! I went ahead and ordered this dress - - it is going to need to be altered to fit better...I think and hope it can be done. I'm just so happy to have found it! So lovely: pink, ice cream, martini glasses, Chanel - it checks Every box!! Enjoy yours, too!


----------



## nicole0612

chicklety said:


> Thank you so much!! I went ahead and ordered this dress - - it is going to need to be altered to fit better...I think and hope it can be done. I'm just so happy to have found it! So lovely: pink, ice cream, martini glasses, Chanel - it checks Every box!! Enjoy yours, too!


Thank you! It is such a sweet piece, it will make you smile


----------



## SakuraSakura

Could anybody ID this Escada blazer? Thanks!


----------



## lola_falana_12

ID on Yolanda’s coat pls.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Would love an ID on this black blouse or similar, I am not sure who the blogger/model is. If you know her name, that may help my search. Thanks!


----------



## LemonDrop

I I need this dress in my life. Any ideas ?


----------



## nicole0612

.


----------



## 336

Can anyone ID this dress? TIA


----------



## may3545

I would love to know where this dress or set is from. Maybe a skirt/top combo? Thanks in advance!


----------



## randr21

may3545 said:


> I would love to know where this dress or set is from. Maybe a skirt/top combo? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5186506


Kooding




__





						Shop Korean Pattern Dresses | KOODING
					

KOODING, a Korean fashion online shopping website, offers womens Korean pattern dresses for sale. Shop for Korean style womens pattern dresses online.




					www.kooding.com


----------



## l.ch.

I know this is a long shot… but you are all so knowledgeable!
Does anyone know where her dress is from?


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Can anyone ID this dress? It looks a lot like a Sarah Seven wedding gown I tried on but in black so JW what this designer might be


----------



## QuelleFromage

poizenisxkandee said:


> Can anyone ID this dress? It looks a lot like a Sarah Seven wedding gown I tried on but in black so JW what this designer might be
> 
> View attachment 5203709


Someone will ID it online soon since she's getting so much press for going public with Marc Anthony...or maybe she'll un-private her Instagram.


----------



## lsquare

Thoughts on this top?


----------



## Sferics

Hi there! Can anyone ID the great Blazer Jane Hallworth is wearing here?
I thought it is one of the classic Balmain, but the buttons are way smaller...

Here is also the video...unfortunately, she always stays sitting behind the kitchen counter.


----------



## StylishMD

Sferics said:


> Hi there! Can anyone ID the great Blazer Jane Hallworth is wearing here?
> I thought it is one of the classic Balmain, but the buttons are way smaller...
> 
> Here is also the video...unfortunately, she always stays sitting behind the kitchen counter.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219050
> View attachment 5219051



Maybe Veronica Beard Miller jacket


----------



## andibeth82

I'm sure this is a long shot given that there's not a lot to ID (and I'm not sure if it's a shirt or a dress) but hoping maybe someone could recognize the pattern on this top that I'm looking for? I've searched but can't find anything similar.


----------



## jblended

Hoping someone can help me I.D. this coat. I am certain it's Burberry due to the signature gold buttons, contrast red stitching and pockets. I think the pic is from around 2015 or 2016, but that's all I've got. No amount of searching has brought me any closer to I.D.ing this gorgeous coat!
Does anyone know which collection this was from or what the coat is called? 
TIA


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Hi everyone, if you can tell me who this person is, maybe I can find who makes her jacket. Photo from Style du Monde via Vogue
Paris SS/21


----------



## south-of-france

I‘m looking for this jacket! Any ideas? TiA!


----------



## whateve

south-of-france said:


> I‘m looking for this jacket! Any ideas? TiA!


I like that!


----------



## RaspberryJam

south-of-france said:


> I‘m looking for this jacket! Any ideas? TiA!


 Dior! 





__





						Homepage | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com


----------



## lmiller4

Long shot, but can anyone identify this coat? Camel coat with (what I think) are shearling  patch pockets. Possibly European although I don’t believe it’s Fendi. This woman was on my flight to London. Thank you!


----------



## rainyarch

336 said:


> Can anyone ID this dress? TIA


Alberta Ferretti, might be two pieces or a dress.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

This top/blouse?  WornOnTV only has the bra and accessories IDd but not the top


----------



## Grand Style




----------



## papertiger

Climaxoxo said:


>



Since it's on the German designer Philipp Plein it's probably one of his own


----------



## Grand Style

papertiger said:


> Since it's on the German designer Philipp Plein it's probably one of his own


I searched his site for a Red blazer/suit. Can't find it. The closest thing was:







			https://www.plein.com/gb/blazer-lord-fit/PABC-MRF1527-PTE003N_13.html


----------



## papertiger

Climaxoxo said:


> I searched his site for a Red blazer/suit. Can't find it. The closest thing was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.plein.com/gb/blazer-lord-fit/PABC-MRF1527-PTE003N_13.html



Picture was from 2017 so probably either AW16-17 SS17 or sample (already would have been on the catwalk) AW17-18


----------



## patsybeach

Hi! 

Can someone please ID this parka? I have a couple but they are on the thicker side/filled. This one looks lightweight to medium. I found this pic on Purseblog. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sterntalerli

Hello,

I am in desperate search of this (or a similar) dress for a wedding I attend.

Does anyone know which brands in Europe sell those kind of dresses?

Thanks so much!


----------



## lnluxe

Hi! It looks like it's from O'Blanc: https://www.olgablanc-shop.com/en/pret-a-porter/over-the-knee-lace-puffy-dress-with-embroidery
Not the exact same belt but everything else looks the same. They have some other styles with this fabric if you search "tulle dress with embroidery"


----------



## QuelleFromage

This looks vintage-y although I'm sure it is not. Maybe look at Fifi Chachnil and possibly Self-Portrait?


----------



## jelliedfeels

patsybeach said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can someone please ID this parka? I have a couple but they are on the thicker side/filled. This one looks lightweight to medium. I found this pic on Purseblog. Thank you in advance!


I think it’s this: 


			https://www.mackintosh.com/gb/shopping/maisie-mocha-nylon-field-jacket-lmj-017-17319743?StoreId=10534


----------



## patsybeach

jelliedfeels said:


> I think it’s this:
> 
> 
> https://www.mackintosh.com/gb/shopping/maisie-mocha-nylon-field-jacket-lmj-017-17319743?StoreId=10534



Not quite but could be their previous style. Thank you though. Never heard of this brand.


----------



## xsunnyd

Hello! Not sure if a costume has ever been posted so if not, here's the first go. 

Does anyone know where a girl can find this costume?  been looking everywhere.


----------



## Antonia

xsunnyd said:


> Hello! Not sure if a costume has ever been posted so if not, here's the first go.
> 
> Does anyone know where a girl can find this costume?  been looking everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 5648946


Try Google Lens....it comes in very handy.


----------

